# Sticky  Forza 5 BTCC Xbox One



## John74

*Forza 6 BTCC* season 13 A class BTCC

15 rounds with your best 10 rounds to count

( Race distance, rolling starts, pit stops TBC )

Round 1 , 17th July , Indianapolis GP classic 2.6 miles

Round 2 , 24th July , Road Atlanta club 1.77 miles

Round 3 , 31st July , Watkins Glen ALT 3.36 miles

Round 4 , 7th August , Yas Marina North ALT 1.43 miles

Round 5 , 14th August , Daytona Infield 2.94 miles

Round 6 , 21st August , Bathurst 3.86 miles

Round 7 , 28th August , Lime Rock Full 1.5 miles

Round 8 , 4th September , Spa Francorchamps 4.35 miles

Round 9 , 11th September , Nurburgring GP 3.2 miles

Round 10 , 18th September , Monza Full 3.6 miles

Round 11 , 25th September , Hockenheim Short 1.64 miles

Round 12 , 2nd October , Brands Hatch GP 2.43 miles

Round 13 , 9th October , ALPS Festival 3.63 miles

Round 14 , 16TH October , Sonoma Ful 2.52 miles

Round 15 , 23rd October , RIO National Reverse 2.84 miles

*BTCC Build specs A class*

Max 650pi
Max power 350bhp
min weight 2400Lbs
Forza wings front and rear
Race tyres must be used
Full roll cage must be used

Race style paint encouraged ( own work or storefront ) no tinted windows

*Career Race numbers*

1. Reserved for previous seasons drivers champion

3. Skillz

11. WilDtub

14. Pugsy

15. Admg1

17. TomTom

22. Intraphase

23. AndyVee

25 . Matty

68. Stevo

69. DeanR32

74. John74

78. Dan019780

*Information for Season 13 Forza 6 BTCC*

Races are Triple race format, 2 laps qualifying for race 1 grid order - race 1 fastest laps for race 2 grid - race 2 finishing order reversed for race 3 grid.

*Start procedure*

All race distances will be + 1 lap for a formation lap to set correct grid order ( unless lobby points return in a future T10 update ) . Leave grid in start order and drive correct way around the track at no more than 100mph leaving a reasonable gap to the car infront. Race start time ( big race timer clock top right corner of the screen ) will be called out once all cars are lined up on the grid.

Anyone found jumping the start will have to serve a penalty at the following round for race 1 .

*Guidelines*

Racers can only use one make/model of car for the whole season i.e. no swapping and changing depending on track. No swapping of drivetrains during the season ie RWD to AWD . Top 5 from each season can not pick the same make of car for the following two seasons ( starting again season 7 forza 5 ).

Traction control will be OFF.
Automatic or manual shfting only, no using the clutch.
All other driver aids are your choice.

*Driving standards* will be watched and finishing order will be adjusted if anyone gains positions by knocking cars off the track. Take it easy on the opening lap or two and hopefully we can keep the racing clean.

It helps talking to the other driver as you race them i.e. im on your left or im on your right. This does not give you the right to claim the corner but helps to let the other person know where you are. Try to give each other racing room, it takes two people to make a good passing move.

Try to give each other racing room , sometimes contact carn't be helped but please try to keep it to a minimum.

No last minutes swerves to cut someone off.

No pushing drivers onto the grass as they try to overtake or out brake you , you must leave room for the other car to keep on track.

Driver points are scored at each race then added together to give a round score , best 10 scoring rounds to count to drivers championship.

Teams points are both drivers points from each round added together, best 10 rounds to count to teams championship.

1st 20
2nd 17
3rd 15
4th 13
5th 11
6th 10
7th 9
8th 8
9th 7
10th 6
11th 5
12th 4
13th 3
14th 2
15th 1
16th 1

1 bonus point for fastest lap.

*Car list*

*Abarth*
2013 Punto Super sport D363 *FWD*

*Acura*
2002 RSX Type-S D393 *FWD*

*Alfa Romeo*
2011 Giulietta Quadrifoglio Verde D391 *FWD*

*Audi*
2015 S3 Sedan C500 *AWD or RWD*
2015 S1 C420 *AWD or RWD*
2011 RS 3 Sport back C473 *AWD or RWD*
2004 S4 C460 *AWD or RWD*

*BMW*
2014 M235i C476 *RWD*
2011 1 Series Coupe C486 *RWD*
2005 M3 B507 *RWD*

*DODGE*
2005 SRT4 ACR C415 *FWD*

*Ford*
2017 Focus RS B535 *AWD or RWD*
2014 Fiesta ST D354 *FWD*
2013 Focus ST C420 *FWD*
2009 Focus RS C437 *FWD*
2003 Focus RS C387 *FWD*

*Honda*
2014 Civic Si D339 *FWD*
2007 Civic Type-R D358 *FWD*
2004 Civic-Type R D364 *FWD*

*HYUNDAI*
2013 VELOSTER TURBO D343 *FWD*

*Lexus*
2014 IS 350 F Sport C404 *RWD or AWD*
2013 GS350 F Sport C448 *AWD or RWD*

*MAZDA*
2010 MAZDASPEED 3 D381 *FWD*

*Mini*
2012 John Cooper Works C434 *FWD*
2009 John Cooper Works C404 *FWD*

*MITSUBISHI*
2008 Lancer Evolution X GSR C492 *AWD or RWD*
2006 Lancer Evolution IX MR C439 *AWD or RWD*
2004 Lancer Evolution VIII MR C495 *AWD or RWD*

*PEUGEOT*
2011 308 GTi D303 *FWD or AWD*

*RENAULT*
2013 CLIO RS 200 D353 *FWD*
2010 Megane RS 250 C417 *FWD*
2010 CLIO RS D366 *FWD*

*SCION*
2012 TC D308 *FWD*

*SUBARU*
2015 WRX STI C499 *AWD or RWD*
2011 WRX STI C463 *AWD or RWD*
2008 WRX STI C466 *AWD or RWD*
2005 IMPERZA WRX STi C493 *AWD or RWD*
2004 IMPREZA WRX STi C493 *AWD or RWD*

*VAUXHALL*
2013 ASTRA 1.6 Tech Line TopGear edition E244 *FWD*
2012 ASTRA VXR C446 *FWD*
2009 CORSA VXR D357 *FWD*

*VOLKSWAGEN*
2014 GOLF R C468 *AWD or RWD*
2011 SCIROCCO R C455 *FWD*
2010 GOLF R C467 *AWD or RWD*
2003 GOLF R32 C404 *AWD or RWD*

*VOLVO*
2015 S60 POLESTAR C490 *AWD or RWD*

*Wall of Fame*

*The Final Championship Table of Season 1 A class BTCC*

1. John74.............156
2. slevo beavo.......154
3. Intraphase2011..142
4. deanr32............131
5. BEN GR33N........127
6. wilDtub.............121
7. dano19780..........93
8. skillz tom.............87
9. Een1...................81
10. Dubplate dan......77
11. Jacko575...........75
12. admg1...............71
13. N30 MDR............70
14. chris Oneil..........51
15. matty03g...........47
16. Dave5500..........33
17. Tersman............28

*The Final Championship Table of Season 2 A class BTCC*

1. John74...............330
2. WilDtub..............328
3. Intraphase2001....313
4. BEN GR33N..........309
5. DANO19780.........280
6. Tankbaby86........277
7. Admg1...............271
8. Skillz tom............247
9. Matty03g............220
10. DeanR32...........216
11. Dubplate Dan.....187
12. Dave5500..........171
13. Chris Oneil.........76
14. Een1.................4

*Teams championship season 2 A class BTCC*

1. Seat Ibiza - BEN GR33N / Skillz tom......................556
2. Renault Megane - DANO19780 / Admg1.................551
3. Volkswagon Polo GTI - John74 / Matty03g.............550
4. Subaru Impreza - Intraphase2011 / Dubplate Dan....500
5. Volkswagon Scirocco R - DeanR32 / Dave5500........387
6. Kia Forte Koup - Chris Oneil / Een1........................80

*Drivers championship season 3 B class retro BTCC*

1. John74.................348 points
2. DeanR32...............318
3. Tankbaby86..........315
4. Intraphase2011.....308
5. WilDtub................307
6. DAN019780...........276
7. TomTom030790.....273
8. Matty03g.............258
9. Dave5500.............251
10. Admg1................190
11. Skillz Tom............167
12. Hardstaff87..........101
13. BEN GR33N............76
14. Claridan................47

*Teams championship season 3 B class retro BTCC*

1st Tankbaby / Intraphase2011 - Abarth 131 - 623 points
2nd John74 / Matty03g - Lotus Cortina - 606 points
3rd WillDtub / TomTom030970 - Mercedes 190E - 580 points
4th Admg1 / DAN019780 - Lotus Cortina - 466 points
5th Dave5500 / Hardstaff87 / Claridan - Escort Cosworth - 352 points
6th Skillz Tom / BEN GR33N - Datson 510 - 243 points

*The Final Championship Table of Season 4 A class BTCC*

1. John74......................342 pionts
2. DeanR32....................334
3. Tankbaby86................333
4. Intraphase2001...........300
5. Dan019780.................300
6. WilDtub......................299
7. Dave5500...................288
8. Matty03g...................268
9. TomTom030790...........228
10. Admg1.....................187
11. Hardstaff87...............154
12. Skillz Tom.................141

*Teams championship season 4 A class BTCC*

1. Tankbaby86 / Intraphase2001 - Lexus IS300...................633 points
2. John74 / Matty03g - Renault Megane 250 RS...................610
3. WilDtub / TomTom030790 - Dodge SRT4 ACR...................527
4. Dan019780 / Admg1 - Seat Ibiza CUPRA.........................487
5. DeanR32 / Skillz Tom - Subaru WRX STI.........................475
6. Dave5500 / Hardstaff87 - BMW M3................................442

*The Final Championship Table of Season 5 A class BTCC*

1. WilDtub.......................354
2. John74........................339
3. Dan019780...................336
4. TomTom030790.............319
5. Matty03g.....................307
6. DeanR32......................304
7. Admg1.........................278
8. Skillz Tom.....................191
9. Dave5500.....................153
10. Tankbaby86..................87
11. Hardstaff87..................75
12. Een1..........................70
13. Intraphase2011.............62
14. Pug 5y.........................46
15. Jacko575......................34
16. S3 TURBO DAV..............26
17. MaximusprimePP.............22
18. Dannieel x.....................5

*Teams championship season 5 A class BTCC*

1. WilDtub / Dan019780 / Pug 5y - BMW M3.....................690
2. John74 / Admg1 - Subaru Legacy B4 2.5 GT..................617
3. Matty03g / DeanR32 - Handa Civic Type R ...................611
4. TomTom030790 / Skillz Tom - Kia Forte Koup SX............510
5. Dave5500 / Hardstaff87 - Honda Mugen Civic Type R......228
6. Tankbaby86 / Intraphase2011 - Volvo S60 R-Design.......149
7, Een1 / Jacko575 / Dannieel x - Volkswagen Scirocco R....104

*The Final Championship Table of Season 6 A class BTCC*

1. TomTom030790....................335 points
2. John74................................317
3. DeanR32..............................316
4. WilDtub...............................300
5. Matty03g............................275
6. DAN019780..........................256
7. Skillz Tom............................235
8. Admg1................................166
9. Dave5500............................109
10. Pug5y................................94
11. Een1..................................13
12. Jacko575............................10

*Teams championship season 6 A class BTCC*

1. DeanR32 / Matty03g - Honda Mugen Civic Type R................591 points
2. TomTom / Skillz Tom - Seat Ibiza......................................570
3. WilDtub / Dan019780 / Pug5y - Ford Fiesta.........................556
4. John74 / Admg1 - Ford Focus 13.......................................483
5. Dave5500 - Honda Civic Type R........................................109
6. Een1 / Jacko575 - Volkswagen Scirocco R...........................23

*The Final Championship Table of Season 7 A class BTCC*

1. TomTom030790.........................543 points
2. WilDtub....................................542
3. John74.....................................525
4. Matty03g..................................481
5. DAN019780...............................455
6. Admg1.....................................441
7. Andy Vee..................................319
8. Slevo beavo..............................115
9. Dubplate Dan.............................91
10. Pug 5y....................................86
11. Skillz Tom...............................68
12. Benry.....................................51
13. Skodaw...................................11

*Teams championship season 7 A class BTCC*

1. WilDtub / John74 - Dodge...................1067 points
2. TomTom / Dano / Andy - Honda...........998
3. Admg1 / Matty - KIA...........................922
4. Dubplate / Benry - Vauxhall.................142
5. Slevo - Honda...................................115
6. Pug 5y - Honda..................................86
7. Skillz - Volkswagon.............................68

:driver::thumb:

:driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

id be up for a DW based one


----------



## CJ1985

i'd be up for a DW based one hope get it in 2 weeks time cant wait..


----------



## retroruss

id be up for it :driver:


----------



## admg1

I'd be up for racing again.


----------



## CJ1985

update on my earlier post, hopefully gettin it off my bro father in law 2moz for £20 so cant wait now and build a golf R and a rob austin S4 for the BTCC..


----------



## kings..

Id be happy to participate again! assuming John can carry ballast!


----------



## RD55 DUN

Id be up for this again.

Got the game last night, so still have to build cars.


----------



## John74

If im not working sunday i fancy doing a BTCC race or two just to test things out if we can get a few of us online , pretty much as before for rules.

A600 ( new limit as ratings have changed )
FWD or RWD ( 4WD if it has been converted to FWD or RWD )
Forza wings front and rear
Roll cage
Slicks
BTCC or WTCC type cars past or present ( ie no RX7's or NSX's etc )
Traction control will be OFF , all other driver aids are your choice.
Race type paint jobs ( your own work or brought of the storefront )

Silverstone national for first track , random lobby picked tracks after that.


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill start making my car but wont be able to make this sunday as im in italy, will be back tuesday but if anyone fancys some practice tonight ill be on


----------



## RD55 DUN

John74 said:


> If im not working sunday i fancy doing a BTCC race or two just to test things out if we can get a few of us online , pretty much as before for rules.
> 
> A600 ( new limit as ratings have changed )
> FWD or RWD ( 4WD if it has been converted to FWD or RWD )
> Forza wings front and rear
> Roll cage
> Slicks
> BTCC or WTCC type cars past or present ( ie no RX7's or NSX's etc )
> Traction control will be OFF , all other driver aids are your choice.
> Race type paint jobs ( your own work or brought of the storefront )
> 
> Silverstone national for first track , random lobby picked tracks after that.


No plans for sunday night.

Il need to get playing/building.


----------



## CJ1985

hopefully get my copy today so ill start building and hopefully be able to get on sunday just need to pick a car now..


----------



## admg1

I'll be up for it on Sunday if this still goes ahead :thumb:


----------



## John74

The rate im building BTCC cars im going to have more than a few to try.


----------



## John74

Stupid double post lol.


----------



## Tom_the_great

haha ive not yet decided what to go for old school ford focus as in WTCC or new Vaux Insignia from BTCC


----------



## Spuj

I've got a Focus ST built that im slowly putting the Airwaves decals onto.

Will be up for a race this sunday definately.

BMW and insignia to build next


----------



## CJ1985

Am goin 2 build a Seat Leon R for boardman and a golf gti. Can get online till after wednesday as got no net till then.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## John74

Sunday 8pm i will be online to do some BTCC testing if anyone wants to join in the fun ? i have over a dozen cars to try out lol.

*John74* is my gamertag for anyone who has not got it.


----------



## admg1

I'll be online later for a race or 2.
My mate said he'll join us as well to.
I had a little practice last night and my best times was with the civic, I was getting times of 1.31/1.32 with it


----------



## Matt.

Wish I had a Xbox just for thIs.


----------



## retroruss

could someone post up restrictions and car choice list for this please


----------



## -Kev-

retroruss said:


> could someone post up restrictions and car choice list for this please


not looked at the link in post #1?...


----------



## RandomlySet

How does this work then? Do we all have to be online together n race or just post your best times?


----------



## RandomlySet

Im free all day. game tag N30 MDR 

gonna spec up either a Leon or scirocco. (does it HAVE to be a car used in BTCC or just similar? Would like to use the rocco)


----------



## John74

Similar , BTCC type cars so rocco can be used as you can put Forza wing on the rear this time ( could not add wing in FM3 ).


----------



## John74

retroruss said:


> could someone post up restrictions and car choice list for this please


From page 1

If im not working sunday i fancy doing a BTCC race or two just to test things out if we can get a few of us online , pretty much as before for rules.

A600 ( new limit as ratings have changed )
FWD or RWD ( 4WD if it has been converted to FWD or RWD )
Forza wings front and rear
Roll cage
Slicks
BTCC or WTCC type cars past or present ( ie no RX7's or NSX's etc )
Traction control will be OFF , all other driver aids are your choice.
Race type paint jobs ( your own work or brought of the storefront )

Silverstone national for first track , random lobby picked tracks after that.


----------



## RandomlySet

Nice one. upgrades added. just creating some livery. then off to the test track ;-)


----------



## retroruss

-Kev- said:


> not looked at the link in post #1?...


 have now cheers :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Just spent the last hour or so setting up the rocco. God i don't think I've.changed any set ups since forza 1 or 2 (used to spend hours on 1 setting up a car for each race).


----------



## John74

Just trying to figure out how to set the lobby up so we can do qualifying.


----------



## John74

Ok so testing one of my cars did not go to plan


----------



## John74

Detailing World BTCC is the lobby name. John74 is my gamertag if you need an invite.


----------



## admg1

I'm having trouble joining the room. It keeps saying that john74 is unreachable


----------



## John74

I carnt send or accept friends requests either , will reboot and try again.


----------



## RandomlySet

I'll try and add you now


----------



## admg1

I'm going to restate mine now and try again. Its still saying the same


----------



## RandomlySet

Got your request john :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

How do you find/join a lobby someone has created then?


----------



## John74

Rebooting will send you invite


----------



## John74

Aghhhhhhhhhhhh stupid thing


----------



## RandomlySet

Lol. got your invite but wouldn't let me join


----------



## RandomlySet

That was the first time i had driven the Leon. literally bought it whacked on a few mod and raced. I'll take second place lol


----------



## John74

OK first leason learned is i need to reboot modem/router before trying to host on forza after being online most of the day.

6 of us racing BTCC spec cars was good fun but i feel we could do with more. Still good fun though as i have missed my online racing.


----------



## RandomlySet

I also need to spend more time playing (had it a week and only spent a few hours on it). also need to buy a few btcc cars and work out the best set ups.


----------



## admg1

-Mat- said:


> That was the first time i had driven the Leon. literally bought it whacked on a few mod and raced. I'll take second place lol


That leon had some speed down the straights, I couldn't keep up with it :lol:

I really enjoyed the races last night, hopefully we can get a few more people to join in next time.


----------



## John74

Next sunday about 7pm is BTCC night , get your cars ready :driver:

Will be trying out qualifying :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Sounds good to me :thumb:
What track are we doing?


----------



## Tom_the_great

i should be ok for this weekend  

+1 what track so i can decide on car.


----------



## RandomlySet

Can we make it 8? Usually at SWMBO on a Sunday but will sneak off early ;-)


----------



## Matt.

Is a 4GB console ok for Forza? Or will it eat up the space?


----------



## John74

My Forza 4 is taking up 11GB already , best get the 250GB version.


----------



## John74

-Mat- said:


> Can we make it 8? Usually at SWMBO on a Sunday but will sneak off early ;-)


Yeah can do 8 if you like.

Track will be Road Atlanta Club Curcuit 1.77miles.

I will be on from 7 if anybody fancies a practice race on any of the other tracks.


----------



## John74

2013 Focus ST i just had to make a BTCC car out of it


----------



## CJ1985

Hi all my only 2 BTCC spec cars

Rob Austin Racing Audi S4 still wip just needs tuning upto A600









AMD Miltek VW Golf mk5 GTi ready to go









Think i mit get a leon for a tom boardman car. and could i use a rocco gt or R for rocoo cup?


----------



## stevobeavo

Might give this a go this sunday. Me and a few mates raced BTCC in forza 3 to the specs of A600 and a max of 300bhp.

My teg used to get round the ring in under 8 mins, and I like the fact tuning setups from forza 3 feel nearly the same on forza 4


----------



## CJ1985

am hopefully goin on 2nite for abit my gamertag is Jammy CJ and am in the DW club


----------



## RandomlySet

How about when we have these BTCC races, we also later have a R2 race. Possible rules are

Saloon/Coupe style
RWD/AWD
Front and Rear wings
R2 Class
Slick Tyres
Decals....

Worth a bash I reckon.... Maybe also hold a "clio cup" type race also? Basically, the whole BTCC shebang but online


----------



## admg1

-Mat- said:


> How about when we have these BTCC races, we also later have a R2 race. Possible rules are
> 
> Saloon/Coupe style
> RWD/AWD
> Front and Rear wings
> R2 Class
> Slick Tyres
> Decals....
> 
> Worth a bash I reckon.... Maybe also hold a "clio cup" type race also? Basically, the whole BTCC shebang but online


I like the idea of a "Clio Cup" race :thumb:
We could all use certain things like stage 1 air filter, exhaust, valves, cams and use full weight reduction, roll cage, slicks, suspension and brakes.

That way everyone will have an equal car.


----------



## RandomlySet

exactly! I think it needs to be done....

The Usual BTCC race (A Class, etc etc)
A Clio Cup type race with mod restrictions (don't think you can set specific mod restrictions within the game, but be honest, and we can tell by the PI of the car )
R2 race, just for giggles


----------



## RandomlySet

So, how is this BTCC event going to work? Is it just for fun, or you keeping scores? I might not be able to race every Sunday, and SWMBO seems to want attention :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

For the clip cup type race im proposing the following

mini john cooper works
race air filter
race exhaust
race brakes
race springs & dampers 
race weight reduction
Forza front & rear wings
race tyres (standard wheels,width & diameter)
Decals 

that should make an interesting race if we all have same car/setup.

I think we should also throw in an r2 class race using a saloon/coupe and rwd/awd


----------



## John74

Just for fun right now unless we get enough to do a series then i will be happy to sort a calender out with something like a 9 round championship will best 5 results to counts. Gives everyone a chance to do family things and not have to race every single weekend.

What tends to happen with the BTCC racing is once we have done the main BTCC race we go off racing the computer garage cars on random lobby picked tracks so people only have to worry about setting up and tunning their BTCC cars but if everyone wants to race clio's as a support race i dont see why not.


----------



## RandomlySet

cool.... I reckon the Mini or something instead of the clio....


----------



## John74

Yeah ment mini sorry , just brought one and added the parts you listed.


----------



## RandomlySet

Sweet.

Right, better add them to mine now. Just bought a Mk1 Leon that I intend to use for the "main BTCC" event. Need to figure out the best set up. Either that, or tweak the Mk2 Leon as that did ok on my first ever race in it (Think I came 2nd, and that was with bits thrown on).....

Thinking DB9 for an R2 Race (I have one imported from FM3 - Gift Car - but might buy my own and tune)


----------



## John74

Mini cup car works pretty well, just 5 or 6 seconds a lap slower than my BTCC cars around Silverstone Iternational without doing any tuning. 

Don't forget people Road Atlanta Club Curcuit 1.77 miles for the BTCC race this sunday, so who is racing ??


----------



## RandomlySet

I should be....

You thinking slower cars (I was looking at the PI when adding the mods, but IMO, they are the "basic" mods we should have)....

Worth looking at a lower class car to tune? (I believe the Mini is a C as standard, so what about looking for a nice D car, and add the same mods)


----------



## RandomlySet

D cars we have are:

Mito (D292)
500 Esseesse (D312)
Cooper S (D315)

I think a MiTo race would be cool (instead of the Mini JCW)



Sorry for all the messing about


----------



## Matt.

John - When you said you just bought one, do you physically buy one or do you points?


----------



## John74

I have a very full garage, 15 BTCC spec cars , 100+ other cars and over 10,000,000 in credits so im always buying cars and trying things out.


----------



## RandomlySet

bloody hell! Assume you had loads transferred from the previous forza? Either that, or been playing it a hell of a lot. Think I have almost 400,000cr! Never seen 1m CR, even in previous FMs... (this one is easier to get CR though )


----------



## admg1

I'll be racing tomorrow night.
Can I use a Mini Clubman 

What is the class and pi score with the mini after all mods are added, I'll get one sorted out later.


----------



## Matt.

John74 said:


> I have a very full garage, 15 BTCC spec cars , 100+ other cars and over 10,000,000 in credits so im always buying cars and trying things out.


Do you have to buy things with cash though? Like you can buy cars and things on NFS?


----------



## admg1

The only things you have to pay cash for is the dlc. All cars in the game you buy with credits you earn.


----------



## Tom_the_great

i will still be up for this doubt ill have chance to perfectly set up a car but ill give it my best  will be on for 8


----------



## John74

Nice one more the better :thumb:

No idea what car i will use , to busy painting to do any testing :lol:


----------



## admg1

I'll be on at 8.
I haven't been able to do much testing this week but i might use my rwd rs3 and see how i get on with it.


----------



## RandomlySet

I'm just joining :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Are we using the Mini JCW or MiTo? Not tuned the set ups. Think I've added the mods to the mini, but not the mito


----------



## CJ1985

i mit be on about 10 if the missus lets me on lol, try out my new leon r maybe..


----------



## John74

Sorry we missed you buddy as most went off about 10.

Some good fun racing tonight and i even managed to work out how to set up the qualifying.


----------



## RandomlySet

Fun for you maybe. always winning 

Im gamma spend some time driving manual i reckon. i had a try last night n didn't like it. i imagine it'd be better using a wheel and yardstick setup


----------



## admg1

We had some good races last night.
Sorry for not talking much last night but I had my 6 day old daughter asleep next to me and I didn't want to wake her up.

Tom made me laugh last night when he said " there is no way I'm getting beat by a pink Ford Ka, I'll even cheat if I have to" :lol::lol:

I think I need to spend a bit of time tuning this week because that rs3 was horrible to drive, I really need to tighten up the back end on it.

What track for next week?


----------



## Tom_the_great

admg1 said:


> Tom made me laugh last night when he said " there is no way I'm getting beat by a pink Ford Ka, I'll even cheat if I have to" :lol::lol:


i bloody ment it too ,

great races last night think i need to tune a few more cars tho.

roll on next week


----------



## John74

I have 5 or 6 BTCC cars in my club garage for those in the club to try out and see what you think , all cars are setup as i race them.

Track ? just going on now to see which have pits after i rolled 3 times on mapple valley :lol:

Oh Tom get that insignia converted into RWD :thumb:


----------



## John74

Track for next sunday is Hockenheimring Short curcuit 1.64miles 15laps.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Oh Tom get that insignia converted into RWD :thumb:


i have  i was in such a rush to start the game up i didnt select the right set up. in fairness it didnt exactly help lol 

john can you help me set up car as i think the vxr is too powerfull but im not sure what to lose an what will make the best handling/grip gains


----------



## John74

Set you the setup im using for the insignia see if that helps, same setup as on the club shared car.


----------



## John74

Ok a little tip for anyone having a struggle with the traction control being off or those wanting to run without ABS. Try using an old white controller, i have found the triggers on these to be more progressive and far better for driving in Forza as you have better throttle and brake control.

The black controllers i got with my xbox slim have triggers like on/off switches so i dont use them for Forza but they are ideal for Call of Duty.

My tip of the day lol :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

That's all I've ever used :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Evening all,

thought id bump up to the top 

Whos on tonight? start time still 8 ?


----------



## admg1

I'll be on tonight :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

I'm on now. Not sure if to try and quickly tune/set up a new car, or stick with the Leon, and let someone else win :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

Think I'm gonna give a CT-R a try


----------



## John74

Some great racing tonight guys but im sure your letting me win the main BTCC races :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

we only let you win because "some people" cannot drive an seem to take me out every race im sure im the "lewis" of the BTCC world


----------



## RandomlySet

I'm pretty sure you're the one who can't drive  Taking me out, or parking sideways on the track so everyone hits you


----------



## John74

Track for next sunday is Sunset Peninsula Club Curcuit reverse 1.94miles 11laps :thumb:.


----------



## John74

*Sundays race*

Race replay now in my storefront , just going though the replay for some pictures.

Nice clean undamaged cars ready for the off.










It lasted until the first corner










Second corner was no better










Battle for first place , keeping it clean










Interesting line being taken into the corner










Battle for position


----------



## Tom_the_great

-Mat- said:


> I'm pretty sure you're the one who can't drive  Taking me out, or parking sideways on the track so everyone hits you


lies ! .... ok maybe im not john's clone but im not as bad as a certain jacko ! him and his sideways action !!! although there is a picture above showing me taking an "interesting" line ill have to find some later on 

Great racers though im really going to practice this week and set up so i can finish top 3


----------



## John74

Im sure someone is going the wrong way here !










Got to love the BTCC for good close racing :driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

haha that first one was my going over the drag strip at the end i held it for abit then spun 2-3 times as i was getting faster and faster !

ps i am going to find some great shots this eveining that will show me being pushed


----------



## admg1

Really enjoyed the racing again last night :thumb:
Some great shots there of my Mazda 3 ngtc prototype :lol:

Sorry for leaving suddenly last night, my internet connection went on me and when i went to rejoin you had already started a race.
I did manage to beat Johns time in the top gear challenge though


----------



## Tom_the_great

ok i know this isnt going to help my none sideways/im a good driver cause ! but its great shot


----------



## RandomlySet

Gonna have a play around this week too. I was off last week, and most of that was spent with SWMBO (Damn birthdays). 

The Civic I used was done at the last minute, not liking the RWD conversion I did. May look at the Insignia/3Series option this weekend.

Oh, and I'm now part of the JFF club :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

John74 said:


> Track for next sunday is Sunset Peninsula Club Curcuit reverse 1.94miles 11laps :thumb:.


I can see race details getting lost eventually.... Maybe worth editing the 1st post each week


----------



## John74

-Mat- said:


> I can see race details getting lost eventually.... Maybe worth editing the 1st post each week


Good idea , first post edited for time, date and location of the next race and basic race rules :thumb:.


----------



## John74

So who is racing tomorrow night at 8 ? im not really enjoying the sunset club reverse track , not enough corners for me lol.


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on  and i know what you mean john, i do think if we get the same drivers on its going to be great race


----------



## admg1

I'll be on :thumb:


----------



## Spuj

What sort of times are you guys doing?


----------



## dean j

Hi lads

I'd like to jump on this tonight. I left the JFF club to do a bit of drifting with a mate but I'll jump back in later and join in. 

I've got a RS500 which is A600 and still RWD. Would that be ok? It's in Texaco colours (I think)


----------



## John74

Yeah old school BTCC it will be fine so long as it fits the rules on post one of this thread.


----------



## John74

Spuj said:


> What sort of times are you guys doing?


Most seem to be getting into the 1:06 - 1:07 so far.


----------



## [email protected]

I got the game Gamer Tag GrollyzSon im in a club but im up for some races


----------



## dean j

Computers playing me up! I can't join the lobby!


----------



## RandomlySet

Good night tonight.lads. some interesting "incidents" lol


----------



## John74

I will have to see if i can sort a video out of my little bump at mapple valley, got to be my best effort yet :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

Think I saved all replays last night :thumb: May have missed one race


----------



## Tom_the_great

-Mat- said:


> Good night tonight.lads. some interesting "incidents" lol


+1 really enjoyed the racing last night even though i was crashed out a few racers early (for once not my fault) haha i cant wait to see some of the replays 

*cough* mat still needs to learn how to over take when the car infront is good at defending  i think i got my revenge on TG track !

whats track for next week ?

Ps is was nice to see john finish 2nd


----------



## RandomlySet

That was a pefectly executed pit manouvere, I mean, overtake 



EDIT: I'll try and create a "highlilght" video of all the races from last night. Can see it taking a while uploading, downloading, and merging all the videos :lol:


----------



## John74

*BTCC Sunset Club reverse*

Some very good racing last night :thumb:

Ian winning on just his second BTCC start , i will have my revenge :lol:

Random grid start see's Ian on pole in his powerful BMW










First corner and he is gone already and most make it around without a problem










Pushing as hard as i could in the Focus but 2nd was best i could do










Everyone was pushing as hard as they could










Some a bit to much ( nice save )










Even the local police turned out to race but as normal they could not catch anyone :lol:










Track for next sunday , i will ask Ian seeing as he won and let you know asap.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Some a bit to much ( nice save )


Cheers im glad someone found a good shot of that !


----------



## RandomlySet

John, what lap did these images come from? Particularly the monster on 2 wheels? Just going through replays now :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia

Aw man this looks so cool. How do I join? I'm rubbish at Forza but love it anyway 

WKZ 12 is my gamertag btw.


----------



## RandomlySet

Add me: N30 MDR or any of the other guys and we'll send you an invite on the night....

I'm creating a montage replay now.... (taking ages uploading, downloading etc)


----------



## Modmedia

-Mat- said:


> Add me: N30 MDR or any of the other guys and we'll send you an invite on the night....
> 
> I'm creating a montage replay now.... (taking ages uploading, downloading etc)


Thanks Mat! I'll add you when I'm back from the gym. 8PM Sunday? Create an A class car that's like a touring car (No jap stuff then...Booooo ) then come race, yeah?

Any idea on the track?

Cheers.


----------



## RandomlySet

indeed.... I believe the spec is on page 1. Don't think John has picked this weeks track yet


----------



## [email protected]

I would join but 8pm sundays is when my club races


----------



## RandomlySet

did anyone happen to save the replay from Laguna Seca on Sunday? need to show tom's poor corner skills


----------



## Tom_the_great

pah!!! my cornering skills are just fine thank you very much  i did brake a tad early but that forces the chase car to brake early or overtake (in this case) round the outside so i can then force you wide so i get the better line  just you wait till next week its now my mission to beat you  lol 

i think its phase's choice of track.


----------



## RandomlySet

Well, I've compiled a video, and it seems to contain a lot of crashes, all which you seem to be involved in


----------



## Tom_the_great

what can i say i get about haha  get it uploaded mate


----------



## RandomlySet

It's uploading now.... Taking a while, and the quality seems poor (nothing to do with editing software, it was poor when I downloaded from the storefront)


----------



## RandomlySet

Here we go.... Apologies for the quality


----------



## RandomlySet

Quality seems better when viewed in the embedded view


----------



## Modmedia

Nice vid  Ive picked my car hehe  prob not competitive but it's a recent touring car.. No prizes for guessing which  lol


----------



## John74

Cracking video :thumb:

Track for sunday is Sebring short Circuit 2.0 miles 10 laps.


----------



## John74

-Mat- said:


> did anyone happen to save the replay from Laguna Seca on Sunday? need to show tom's poor corner skills


I think i have most of the races we have done so far.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Great Video mat  well have to do some racing out side of btcc


----------



## RandomlySet

Im on now. gonna tweak some set ups and maybe try a few different cars


----------



## lundysx

I'd be up for joining if ok ? 

What about maybe a DTM race ?


----------



## RandomlySet

We have a few random races after. im sure we could maybe trial a few dtm type


----------



## RandomlySet

Got my car set up. tried driving manual and best i can get is 2 seconds slower than auto!


----------



## John74

Once you get used to it you will be faster , i only ever look at the rev counter when im driving a car for the first time after that i just go by engine sound and not hitting the limiter.


----------



## RandomlySet

Think it's the downchange i may be doin wrong. noticed in auto it does chance gear about 200rpm before redline


----------



## Tom_the_great

i think we should should have a support race (was mentioned before) something like the mini or clio size car then everyone has the exact same set up only diff is driver aids and auto or manual then


----------



## RandomlySet

definately..... I did a mini with a few mods, and I think it made it an A class, something like A524....

What we need is a car with standard wheels, race tyres, race exhaust, air filter and stripped, but is only a C class, or B at the very most....

Needs to be a nice, modern, euro box too IMO! I'll see what's what tonight


----------



## Spuj

The idea of support races is awesome. :thumb:


----------



## John74

How about the Abrath 500 ?

Race tyres
Race Air Filter
Race Exhaust
Race Weight Reduction
Sport Springs and Dampers ( no adjustment )
Abarth Street Front Bumper
Abarth Street Rear Wing

B442 rated , i will add it to the JFF1 club garage so you can try it out.

Im happy to leave it to Mat and you guys if you want to get together and test to see which car you would like the most as a support class.


----------



## RandomlySet

Sounds good that John..... I'll have a play tonight (Then race on Forza after :lol


----------



## RandomlySet

Looks like i need to de-tune my 500. Made it a A600 for Sunday night but ended up using the Super Prius round Laguna Seca instead :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

So, what times are people getting so far for the btcc class?


----------



## RandomlySet

Just tried manual driving in the 500 and knocked just shy of 3secs off compared to auto


----------



## John74

3 seconds a lap is a huge gain to find, thats like finding an extra 100bhp lol


----------



## John74

-Mat- said:


> So, what times are people getting so far for the btcc class?


Just trying cars at the minute , will worry about lap times when i start tuning at the weekend.


----------



## RandomlySet

Raced all night last night in manual. getting used to it. think it'll take a few more days to master it. my aim is to.come ahead of you this Sunday. lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on tonight  ill get the support car set up and decide on what car ill be using for BTCC,

Mat dont try and beat john as im beating you so now i have to beat you and john!!!!


----------



## Modmedia

Played a few races last nite with two people from
Here, good fun lol. I hate the 'R' cars though, I don't use any driver aids so they are a bugger to keep a hold of in the low speed corners lol.


----------



## RandomlySet

Just realised it was you how was racing with me last night lol.... Other lad was our warehouse guy


----------



## RandomlySet

Tom_the_great said:


> ill be on tonight  ill get the support car set up and decide on what car ill be using for BTCC,
> 
> Mat dont try and beat john as im beating you so now i have to beat you and john!!!!


You've got no chance lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

make sure you get your self on tonight we can do a few racers


----------



## RandomlySet

Can't.... Me and SWMBO have been together a year today, so will be having a romantic KFC


----------



## John74

So who would be willing to do a championship series ?

If so what tracks would you like to race on ?

Random grids or Qualifying ?

Best of championship series , how many rounds ? i.e. 11 rounds best 6 results to count. More/less ?

Same cars all series long for each driver or chop and change depending on track ?

List of cars that can be used ? ( trying to keep things even regards power/straight line speed )

Your thoughts ?


----------



## Tom_the_great

my thoughts would be definatly same car all series and do reverse grid as this would just make it more fun! i mean i know i wont be winning every round but if i started at the back every race and finished at the back then id get bored but if i had the chance to start near the frront the champ leaders should be good enough to get past if not it will mean the scores more equal. 

tracks maybe each driver picks one or two?

hope that makes sense


----------



## admg1

I'd be up for it :thumb:

As for tracks I'd say Silverstone, Maple valley, Mugello, Suzuka and Nurburgring GP.


----------



## John74

Another thing added to the list of thoughts above ..........

List of cars that can be used , trying to avoid old V8's and big power being missiles down the straights and keep it fairly even between FWD and RWD. 

Maybe a 400bhp power cap ?


----------



## RandomlySet

I like the reverse grid idea. id also suggest a list of cars we can use as i sometimes struggle to think what is suitable


----------



## dubber

Just got this :thumb:


----------



## John74

dubber said:


> Just got this :thumb:


 Nice one :thumb: sunday nights 8pm is BTCC racing all are welcome , check post one of this thread for more details. If you join the JFF1 ( just for fun ) club we have a bunch of BTCC spec cars in there for people to use so need to worry about earning credits first.


----------



## John74

Im working overtime sunday night so who is going to take advantage of this and beat intraphase2001 ( Ian ) and take their first BTCC win ?

I have asked Mat if he fancies hosting on sunday night but if he carn't ian has offered to do it so if you want to race sunday please make sure you have *N30 MDR* and *intraphase2011* on your friends list.

*** edit: Mat has agreed to host sundays night racing so please make sure you have *N30 MDR* on your friends list ***


----------



## RandomlySet

Cheers John. look forward to the race Sunday


----------



## admg1

Nice one Mat :thumb:
I'll be on at 8.


----------



## John74

Nice one :thumb: we should also have our first lady BTCC racer on tonight so play nice :driver: lol.


----------



## RandomlySet

Lol. who's that


----------



## dodd87

I think I now have you both on my friends list now, is there anything particular I have to do to get involved in tonights race guys? Looking forward to it.


----------



## admg1

dodd87 said:


> I think I now have you both on my friends list now, is there anything particular I have to do to get involved in tonights race guys? Looking forward to it.


Get online about 8pm and either Mat will send you a request to join the lobby or click on Mat's gamertag in your friends list and select join current lobby.
Hope that helps:thumb:


----------



## John74

Yep just be online for 8 and join in the fun :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

im up for this and its either going to go well or *VERY* wrong as ive been tinkering with gears haha why i did ill never know


----------



## dodd87

Shame but I've now got to miss this tonight, any ideas when the next one will be?


----------



## admg1

Next Sunday will be the next one.
Keep an eye on this thread next week to see what track we'll be racing on :driver:


----------



## RandomlySet

Rate. Im home now. will be online in about 10mins once I've changed n made a brew. remember to add me and click "join party" (just in case i miss anyone)

Once again here is my gamertag

*N30 MDR *


----------



## [email protected]

Aww why does this have to fall at the same time and day as my clubs races.....


----------



## dodd87

What a good session this evening. Cheers all ... Until next weekend


----------



## John74

DJ1989 said:


> Aww why does this have to fall at the same time and day as my clubs races.....


Been same day and time since we did BTCC racing in Forza 3.


----------



## John74

dodd87 said:


> What a good session this evening. Cheers all ... Until next weekend


Good to see you enjoyed the BTCC racing even if you did get rudely punted off the track :thumb:


----------



## John74

Right i will sort track for next week with Ian when i see him at work as he won tonight.

I feel a slight tweek of the rules is called for after watching the Sebring replay and the number of clashes caused by the big differance in speed and braking distances needed by some cars. 

Next weeks races will have a 350bhp limit set in the lobby to try and even things out a little. This is ment to be BTCC racing and not thunder saloons after all.

Apart from that it looked like you guys and girls had a good evenings racing, i will be back next weekend so be warned lol :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

Sound like an idea. I know my Mk1 and Mk2 leons both run similar power, so does the CT-R and Mk5 Golf. The Focus RS (2009) runes above 500bhp


----------



## Tom_the_great

Great racing last night ! thanks again Mat for stepping in, i think i could of beaten you but i smashed my engine to bits on your bumper so my own fault  theres always next week 

John can we get the standerd clio/mini etc sorted i think that might be good to get going after btcc maybe on the same track so it really is diving skill comes first (well kind of)


----------



## dodd87

Minis / clios sounds good. Apologies about the hummer incident - my bad


----------



## RandomlySet

Lol…. 



Oh, everyone ignore my BS about Forza listing the hummer wrong. Whilst sat on the crossover I noticed it is the H1, but with a full roof. Not sure why they don’t have the H2 in the game TBH


----------



## Tom_the_great

dodd87 said:


> Apologies about the hummer incident - my bad


no need to apologise mate its all fun  plus if you do ill have to and then then ill never do anything else but spend all week apologising for knocking everyone off 

*just expect a friendly nudge next week from said person as mat found out *


----------



## dodd87

I think it may have been you that nudged me off in the first race then, maybe like a welcome gift or something?! I'll get my driving gloves on next week just wait! 

TBH that was my first time playing online on the Xbox and was very fun. Any tips on how to get lots of cars and money without my girlfriend leaving me?! Lol 

Matt


----------



## RandomlySet

Nope.... Just tell her to STFU and keep on gaming  I even leave my girlfriends early on a Sunday just for this lol (used to stay till 8-9, now I leave at 7) :lol:


----------



## John74

Track for next sunday is Bernese Alps Club Curcuit ( normal direction ) 12 laps.

Should make for an interesting race with the 350 bhp limit in place as it a fairly long lap at 2.52 miles but quite high speed with just a few slowish corners. Not a track to play bumper cars on.


----------



## RandomlySet

John74 said:


> Track for next sunday is Bernese Alps Club Curcuit ( normal direction ) 12 laps.
> 
> Should make for an interesting race with the 350 bhp limit in place as it a fairly long lap at 2.52 miles but quite high speed with just a few slowish corners. *Not a track to play bumper cars on*.


Yeah Tom


----------



## Auto Finesse

I need to get in on one of these races, done a couple on Forza 3 you you guys, was a good crack. 

I best start building some cars


----------



## dodd87

Well I live with mine so i cant get away! managed to buy a new led screen for the bedroom last week and disguise it as her early Christmas present which isn't too bad I guess! If i told her to STFU id probably get B**** slapped lol. Practice is the only answer then, I'm gonna get me some hours clocked up this week. See you on the track Sunday ...


----------



## dodd87

James B said:


> I need to get in on one of these races, done a couple on Forza 3 you you guys, was a good crack.
> 
> I best start building some cars


Get on it James you won't put the controller down!


----------



## Auto Finesse

dodd87 said:


> Get on it James you won't put the controller down!


Im on it whenever i get spare time, im well in to the drifting on there :driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

dodd87 said:


> I think it may have been you that nudged me off in the first race then,
> Matt


Me never ! im such a clean racer  if it was me i do apologise (-Mat- can sod off  i just rememeber my nudge was his birthday present !)



-Mat- said:


> Nope.... Just tell her to STFU and keep on gaming  I even leave my girlfriends early on a Sunday just for this lol (used to stay till 8-9, now I leave at 7) :lol:


i know what you mean, we used to have meal and film sunday but now she knows more then me im on the xbox as i have a memory like a fish!



-Mat- said:


> Yeah Tom


i will go on record and say this weekend if i cause a crash i will gladly take a penalty (infact that might not be a bad idea the first person to cause a crash should have to use a bogy car the following week or somthing


----------



## admg1

Really enjoyed the racing last night.
It was a shame I missed the first race,my internet was playing up :wall:

I'll have to check my cars to see what the HP is of them ready for next week.


----------



## RandomlySet

On my phone at the moment. Tom will post details soon of the car we've chosen to use as the "warm up" race


----------



## Tom_the_great

FAO all,

as -Mat- mentioned we were testing a few cars and ideas out last night, the car we finally got round too is the....."drum roll please"... ALFA MITO!!!!

it was a D class but we have put some simple mods which make it abit more livly but not too powerfull.

for this week we shall see how it goes unless someone has a big objection, see format below.

Racing still starts at 8 sharpe! but first race will be a support race in the Mito (from the shared garage). to make it fair everyone will use the same car no tuning will be allowed so that everyone has same chance.

The race will be about half distance of the BTCC and on the same track, this will give everyone the chance to learn the track and hopefully cut out a few silly crashes but still keep some fun as any minor accidents will not rule you out for a decent spot as no one will dissapear off into the distance.

hopefully this makes sense, any questions please come to me/mat/john etc

*disclaimer - so that the racing is kept fair -Mat- is the keeper of the alfa mito and will design a one off decal so everyone must use the shared car so that no one can be accused of messing with there own to make it faster.


----------



## RandomlySet

As Tom said, we'll give the MiTo a bash. We also tried the Punto Evo, but found the MiTo to be a tad better (and a sexy looking thing).

I've add the car to the Club Garage, so you should all be able to have a play with it from there... For those who haven't joined yet, the club is *JFF1*


----------



## John74

Just had a few laps with the new one make racer and i like it , look forward to racing it sunday as a warmup for the BTCC action :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Here's the list for the December dlc pack.

2011 Monster Sport Suzuki SX4 
2011 Mazda RX-8 R3 
2011 Ford F-150 SVT Raptor 
1967 Chevrolet Chevelle SS-396 
1977 Ford Escort RS1800 
1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 
1986 Alfa Romeo Spider Quadrifoglio Verde 
1988 Pontiac Fiero GT 
2010 Maserati GranTurismo MC GT4 
1957 Maserati 300 S 

Escort RS1800 touring car anyone


----------



## John74

That will be crazy light weight in BTCC spec , i will have to build at least one :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

John, something me and Tom talked about the other night. Along with the A600 limit and 350bhp restrictions, do you think it's worth having a list of cars to use? 

Oh, and me and Tom also think that if we do hold a BTCC season, then you MUST use the same car throughout. This way it stop people picking their best, straigh line car for things like Le Mans, and then using a different car for a twisty track like Laguna. Basically you'd have to have a good all rounder


----------



## John74

Me and Ian have been talking about the same things at work, just need to build as many BTCC cars as we can so make sure none are mega fast compared to the rest. So far i have 35 BTCC cars built up.

As for one car for the championship series we agree it would be best to pick one car and stick with just that car all season long. Been doing some testing/racing with Ian running this 350 bhp limit and some tracks RWD work better and some FWD work better.

We have talked about letting 4WD cars being used and after trying out a few cars the only advantage they seem to have is off the starting grid as you would expect with 4WD. On a flying lap the cars i have tried have been one or two seconds slower due to the extra weight. 4WD does not seem to be the advantage it was in FM3.


----------



## John74

Sundays BTCC race at the Bernese Alps club will soon be here , time to get busy testing :driver:.


----------



## Tom_the_great

ive not had chance yet  but may be on little bit tomorrow and have a play  am i bottom of the leader board?


----------



## Auto Finesse

To make this a bit simpler on some of us looking to build cars, could we maybe start making a list of the cars that are allowed ? is it current or all past and current touring cars?


----------



## John74

Past and present BTCC cars at the moment , i will start making a list tomorrow but having this A600 350bhp limit seems to keep things pretty even.


----------



## RandomlySet

Need to tune my Leon. the Focus RS is about 550bhp!


----------



## John74

My fastest car on Bernese Alps club so far has just 286bhp :driver::lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

sod the main race the support race is where the action is


----------



## John74

OK you asked for it , after building more than 50 BTCC cars here is a list of cars that can be used within the A600 350bhp rules. Be warned some cars are good but a few are not so good :lol:

*Audi*
2000 S4 ( converted to RWD )
2011 RS3 Sportback ( converted to RWD ( November DLC pack ))

*BMW*
1991 M3
2009 135i Coupe
1997 M3
2005 M3

*Chevrolet*
Cobalt SS Turbocharged

*Citroen*
2009 C4 VTS
2011 DS3

*Dodge*
2005 SRT4 ACR

*Ford* 
2003 SVT Focus
2006 Focus ST
1992 Escort RS Cosworth ( converted to RWD )
1987 Sierra Cosworth RS500
2013 Focus ST ( November DLC pack )
2009 Focus RS

*Honda*
2004 Civic Type-R
2007 Civic Type-R
2002 Integra Type-R
2010 Mugen Civic Type-R 3D

*KIA*
2010 Forte Koup SX

*Mazda*
2001 Mazdaspeed Familia
2009 Mazdaspeed 3
2010 Mazdaspeed 3

*MINI*
2003 Cooper S
2009 John Cooper Works

*Nissan*
2007 Sentra SE-R Spec V

*Peugeot*
2011 308 GTI
2007 207 RC
2004 206 RC

*Renault*
2010 Megane RS 250

*Saab*
2002 9-3 Aero

*Saturn*
2006 ION Red LIne

*Scion*
2005 tC

*SEAT*
2003 Leon Cupra R
2007 Leon CUPRA
2010 Leon CUPRA R
2007 LEON Supercup

*Subaru*
1998 Impreza 22B STi ( converted to RWD )
2011 WRX STI ( converted to RWD )
2008 Impreza WRX STI ( converted to RWD )
2004 Impreza WRX STi ( converted to RWD )
2005 Impreza WRX STi ( converted to RWD )

*Toyota*
2004 Altezza RS200

*Vauxhall*
2006 Astra VXR
2010 Insignia VXR ( converted to RWD )

*Volkswagen*
2006 Golf GTi
2009 Scirocco GT
2010 Golf GTi MK6
2011 SCirocco R ( November DLC pack ( free sample car ))

*Volvo*
2009 C30 R-Design

Any you feel should or should not be on this list ?


----------



## admg1

What about the Lexus CT200h to add to the list?
I haven't had much time to tune it properly but it doesn't seem that bad so far.

I'll be on at 8 for a few races :thumb:


----------



## Ricky-W

Can i get it on this please.

I have sent you a friend request John (iTz Smellygrell)

Shaking down as we speak


----------



## RandomlySet

Nice list there fella :thumb:


----------



## John74

Next weeks race will be Iberian Full 20 laps :thumb:

Some interesting races tonight , shame i got wrecked in the main BTCC when johnbella lost connection causing the game to lag and i hit a car that was suddenly motionless on the track nearly flipping me end over end then car i hit lagged back to where it should have been without any damage. I was fourth at the time looking to take third 

Think we could do with cleaning up the driving on the first few laps , alittle to much contact going on. The BTCC races are 30 miles so no need to win it in the first two corners.

Apart from that some good fun races tonight , nice to see one or two new names joining in the fun too :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

pfft no mention of me awsome victory in the support race  but was really good night really enjoyed the races


----------



## admg1

Did you manage to finish the Range Rover race in the end?
I had a power cut last night, that's why I left suddenly 

Well done Tom for winning the support race :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Can't believe you've built 50cars. is the list a list of what you've done or what we're allowed to use?


----------



## RandomlySet

Oh, id also like to say that if we do start a championship we should wait until the new year. and stick to the same car throughout.


----------



## RandomlySet

Well after testing a few cars my 3 fastest are:
Mk1 Leon
Mk2 Leon
2004 Civic. 

not toyed with to set ups yet though




edit: just done 51 laps in my chosen car tweaking the settings


----------



## John74

-Mat- said:


> Can't believe you've built 50cars. is the list a list of what you've done or what we're allowed to use?


Built over 60 but those listed are ones that can be used right now, saying that i may chop a few out of that list once we do a championship.


----------



## John74

-Mat- said:


> Oh, id also like to say that if we do start a championship we should wait until the new year. and stick to the same car throughout.


I will be looking to start a championship in the new year , get christmas and everything else out of the way first.


----------



## John74

admg1 said:


> Did you manage to finish the Range Rover race in the end?
> I had a power cut last night, that's why I left suddenly
> 
> Well done Tom for winning the support race :thumb:


Range rover race on the top gear track ? er no lots of dead cars and got bored waiting for someone to crawl around at 10mph for ten laps to finish the race.:lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on tonight if anyone fancys a few races !

and imo (dont shoot me just yet) could we please put off the range rover/top gear fun till after a few more races as it seemed to go downhill fast after that 

i would suggest a few more "proper" races first.

that is all


----------



## RandomlySet

Agreed

Get 5-6 good races after BTCC, then usually people start turning in for the night, anyone who's left can decide if they want some fun or not....

Maybe try a game of football this weekend


----------



## John74

Some people are looking very quick for this weekends BTCC race at Iberian , could we have a new winner ?


----------



## Tom_the_great

no me  but anything can happen if the leaders internet drops


----------



## admg1

I haven't had a chance to have a practice yet, I've been to busy doing the new rivals events 

I'll have a little practice tonight though.


----------



## John74

Just remember the 350bhp limit is still in place folks :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

looking forward to a interesting race anyone who is about later and fancys some practice i will be around most the day
edit oh and the clio is now in club garage all stickered up


----------



## ClarkeG

Gonna give this a go for a laugh, just bought a Leon and got it to A600 limit. Need to get out and practice in it first though lol

Clarke


----------



## IntrAphasE

ClarkeG said:


> Gonna give this a go for a laugh, just bought a Leon and got it to A600 limit. Need to get out and practice in it first though lol
> 
> Clarke


good stuff dont forget the 350 bhp power limit


----------



## John74

If everyone makes it on tonight we could have a very full grid of cars :thumb:


----------



## admg1

I'll be on at 8pm :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

I'll be there. do you want me to quickly set up a different "single car" race car? Maybe the clio or mini?


----------



## Ricky-W

Ill be a little bit late, gotta pic up my brother from work at 8pm should only take 10 mins.

Hopefully ill be on for the main event


----------



## RandomlySet

I'll let John know. We'll probably have a support race first anyway, so you should still catch the BTCC action :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Well that's me out of another fecking race! So much for taking it steady in the first corners! I took it easy and got ****ing rammed! (check the replay)

I spent about 90-100 laps prepping for this race (40 or so finding the right car, then 55ish tuning the car I picked!)

Too say I'm  off is a  understatement!


----------



## Adrian Convery

Can someone add me into it? GetTheMop ICame


----------



## IntrAphasE

good racing tonight although not the cleanest but my winning run is at a end now its time to start chasing john again


----------



## John74

Like it has been said already , we need to clean up the first couple of laps as it is a long race ( 30 miles ) so no need for some of the do or die moves. If you carn't overtake without hitting the car in front then don't. This is ment to be for fun so keep it clean and if you gain a position by contact you should really be letting that person back through again.

Just to prove overtaking can be done without contact watch the Iberian replay from my car with the ingame replay camera, 7th to 1st in 1 lap zero contact and you will even see me braking to avoid the car ahead when they have a moment. Replay is in my storefront for anyone who did not save it.

I will not put up with people wrecking other peoples races as someone soon found out tonight 

Apart from that some good racing tonight , i will sort out next weeks track by monday evening :thumb:

Oh and my winning scooby is now in the club garage for you to try out :driver:


----------



## RandomlySet

Agreed! The last thing I expect is to spend near enough 100laps setting up a car, to be punted off the track on the first bend


----------



## Tom_the_great

Great racing last night lads  ill be checking out the replys later,

did we get the replay of my flip in the later btcc on the vally ? hate those curbs !


----------



## John74

Track for next weekends race is Idianapolis Grand Prix Curcuit 2.6 miles 12 laps.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> Great racing last night lads  ill be checking out the replys later,
> 
> did we get the replay of my flip in the later btcc on the vally ? hate those curbs !


i did tom


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> Great racing last night lads  ill be checking out the replys later,
> 
> did we get the replay of my flip in the later btcc on the vally ? hate those curbs !


Oh you mean this ?






:driver:


----------



## admg1

-Mat- said:


> Well that's me out of another fecking race! So much for taking it steady in the first corners! I took it easy and got ****ing rammed! (check the replay)
> 
> I spent about 90-100 laps prepping for this race (40 or so finding the right car, then 55ish tuning the car I picked!)
> 
> Too say I'm  off is a  understatement!


I accidently bumped you on the Silverstone race 
But I apologised straight away and I stopped so you could carry on in front of me, unlike someone else last night.


----------



## RandomlySet

I don't mind the odd bump, hell, even I've caught folk by accident. I did notice last week I was getting knocked off the track a lot, particularly on straights, and from what I remember, it was the same person everytime! Now it may be malicious or it could have been lag, but it was very annoying. 

I think we should have a "gentlemans" agreement that if you knock someone off, you give them their place back for at least 2-3 corners. 

I know it's hard to judge at times, and it's almost making the game too serious, but hey, we all want some fun,


----------



## RandomlySet

I've narrowed next weeks race down to two cars. Both made by the same manufacturer, and so far there's a 0.112second difference between the 2!

edit: forget that, got the Mk1 LCR back out, changed a few upgrades, and knocked half a second off compared to the other 2 cars... Just broke into 1:34s....


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Oh you mean this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :driver:


Thats the ticket  haha i still get annoyed about it as i was in the lead with a good car (it seemed) for that track.

and well better luck next week 

-Mat- if your on some evenings this week i should be about for some testing any help would be nice


----------



## RandomlySet

I'll be on tonight and Friday no doubt (SWMBO has her works xmas do on Friday)


----------



## Tom_the_great

Rip -mat- well I think so as his Xbox died lol


----------



## RandomlySet

Just when I was gonna beat ya....

Might have to try the towel trick!


----------



## Tom_the_great

That's **** luck mate good news loads of people trading in old xbox a so can pick 2nd hand one up cheep  fingereds crossed it works again lol


----------



## RandomlySet

just ordered some thermal paste, and gonna get some other bits to have a go at fixing it


----------



## Tom_the_great

Haha if not I expect one bought before Sunday I'm not wasting time tuning my car not to race an take you out Sunday


----------



## RandomlySet

lol... just getting screws/washers etc ordered now


----------



## IntrAphasE

if you have trouble mat let me know i have fixed a few xboxes in me time


----------



## John74

I did a self fix on my old elite , worked for 6 months or so before it needed doing again. Once you done it you will do it far quicker the second time.


----------



## RandomlySet

Cheers guys....

Where are you based Ian? I bought all the bits last night, so once they come, I'll try fixing it. Probably wont make this Sunday


----------



## Tom_the_great

Shocking ! cant you just borrow your bothers xbox or a mates? anyway who uses AV cables HDMI is the only way


----------



## RandomlySet

I've got the AV cable that plugs into 5 RBGRY (IIRC) slots in the TV....

Not sure if it takes HDMI.

Also, not sure where my bros is, and he says the last time he used it the screen just stayed black


----------



## IntrAphasE

mat im just down the road from john in tamworth i used a self fix kit then refluxed the board that was over 12 months ago and still going strong
ok admitedly my xbox is watercooled now though


----------



## John74

If your still using the old style white or elite 360 these im guessing will be cheap to replace if you can get a pre-owned one from the likes of game or gamestation.


----------



## RandomlySet

Yeah, still on the old style. 

Gonna attempt a fix myself. Normally I'd just go and buy one, but me and SWMBO are saving for a house. So every penny counts at the moment


----------



## John74

Ahhhhhh but she would never know :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=244239 WRC Detailing world... every friday 8,30 sign up


----------



## John74

So who is racing sunday ? i have to admit im not getting on to well with the Indianapolis track.

Hopefully Mat will have his xbox fixed in time.


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on got a half good set up just need more time on track to tune  learn few faster lines etc


----------



## admg1

I'll be on tomorrow night.
I'll probably be having a little practice later on tonight.


----------



## [email protected]

I got a race with my club tomorrow old school muclsemania with TC and all that off should be fun haha


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> ill be on got a half good set up just need more time on track to tune  learn few faster lines etc


A good way to see what lines are quicker is to go onto the leaderboard and switch it so it shows club and friends only then race someones ghost that is slightly quicker than your time. Once you beat them select someone quicker again and do it again, best if you choose people who are racing the BTCC type cars. You will soon see what lines work and what dont :thumb:


----------



## kings..

I will try and get on if you guys are racing sunday?? John drop me an invite when it kicks off please. kingsevo <--- gamertag


----------



## John74

Will do buddy , racing every sunday :thumb:


----------



## impster

How do I hop in guys? Gamertag: Hillmanimpster 

Just got Forza4 the other day. 

Impster


----------



## IntrAphasE

impster said:


> How do I hop in guys? Gamertag: Hillmanimpster
> 
> Just got Forza4 the other day.
> 
> Impster


if you want to add me its intraphase2011 and will send a invite at 8 when the racing starts just make sure you have a car that meets the rules fwd or rwd only racing slicks forza front and rear wings full roll cage and must be below 350 bhp and be A class there is a list further back on about page22 of cars that can be used oh and membership to jff1 helps as there are a few cars in club garage that can be used


----------



## Auto Finesse

John74 said:


> So who is racing sunday ? i have to admit im not getting on to well with the Indianapolis track.
> 
> Hopefully Mat will have his xbox fixed in time.


Yer im up for this tonight, not brought, or built a car for this yet but il get on it latter on today :thumb::driver:


----------



## RandomlySet

Looks like I wont make it tonight. Got everything but the Zinc washers!

Ian: Do you know if I can use 4 nylon washers instead of 2 nylon and 2 zinc on each screw?


----------



## IntrAphasE

-Mat- said:


> Looks like I wont make it tonight. Got everything but the Zinc washers!
> 
> Ian: Do you know if I can use 4 nylon washers instead of 2 nylon and 2 zinc on each screw?


yeah 4 nylon will be fine matt
oh and james i have a few quick setups if you add me i may send you one to help get you up to speed


----------



## RandomlySet

I'll try and get it fixed tonight then.


----------



## IntrAphasE

-Mat- said:


> I'll try and get it fixed tonight then.


If you have any trouble im sure you can find a way to get in touch matt


----------



## RandomlySet

Sent you a PM Ian.... Think you need one more post before you can receive it though


----------



## IntrAphasE

i did matt


----------



## John74

impster said:


> How do I hop in guys? Gamertag: Hillmanimpster
> 
> Just got Forza4 the other day.
> 
> Impster


Just set friend request , full details of where the next race is , build specs , list of cars that can be used is always on post one page one of this thread :thumb:

Oh if you join the JFF1 club ( Just For Fun ) you will find some shared BTCC cars for you to use if you would like to try them out first before building your own.


----------



## impster

many thanks guys.

will try to get wife and 3 kids to sleep early tonight thus freeing up the 42" plasma in the living room... ;


----------



## admg1

impster said:


> many thanks guys.
> 
> will try to get wife and 3 kids to sleep early tonight thus freeing up the 42" plasma in the living room... ;


Thats exactly what I try and do :lol:
I'll be on at 8 tonight but I'll probably only be doing 2-3 races.


----------



## John74

Will Matt make it on tonight


----------



## impster

anyone here selling suitable cars tuned to A600? (ones that are good - not just 'tuned up' to A600?)

I'm crap at tuning, that's why...


----------



## admg1

If you've joined the jff1 club there is plenty of A600 cars in the shared garage that you can use for tonight :thumb:


----------



## impster

no probs. will probably just make up the numbers for tonight, need to get some practice in to not make a nuisance of myself on the track...


----------



## impster

Right - had 2 races - great fun. Then got 'cut off' (there's a bit of a storm in the area tonight), and couldn't find any way of coming back to the club race lobby? How do I find you again guys?

Off to do some tuning now...


----------



## IntrAphasE

if you click on john in your friends list then click on join session in progress
and some good racing tonight came back from 9th on grid to 3rd with damage


----------



## RandomlySet

Hopefully I'll have the 360 sorted before next week, and I'll be ready to kick some a$$


----------



## IntrAphasE

-Mat- said:


> Hopefully I'll have the 360 sorted before next week, and I'll be ready to kick some a$$


give us a shout if you need a hand matt


----------



## RandomlySet

Will do fella :thumb:


----------



## John74

Great racing in the main BTCC race, i may have won it but i was made to work very hard for it.

Next race will be Twin Ring Motegi East Curcuit 1.88 miles 16 laps.

Question is what date as next sunday is christmas day and following sunday is new years day ? I would suggest the 8th Jan so people can get all the holidays and family commitments out of the way. Maybe have a few online races as practise during the break if a few of us happen to be on at the same time.


----------



## IntrAphasE

sounds good me john


----------



## RandomlySet

Agree with that John :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well there was some good racing last night also nice to see some new people !

ill be on throughtout the the break so im sure we can have some mini races

Mat hows the xbox?


----------



## ClarkeG

Sounds good to me. Good laugh last night, trying to control the koenigsegg around maple valley was fun 

Clarke


----------



## Auto Finesse

Yer was a good crack lads, i never managed to get a chance to add some of you to my friends list (some are already there) but il make sure i do next time i go on and hopefully "bump" in to some of you again on there over the christmas break. 

James

PS A class vs R3 on TG test track with simulation damage is not a good idea, learn from it ha ha ha.


----------



## Joeya

I'll finally be able to join in from next week 

Went to buy it a few weeks ago but the gf said I wasn't allowed to get it as shes already bought it for my Christmas 

My gamer tags Joeya17 :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Well im hoping that that's the xbox sorted. just letting it cool down now.


----------



## RandomlySet

Boo ya! xBox is back up n running!!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Whey !!!! good lad up for some races this week ??


----------



## RandomlySet

Red light came on about a minute after loading forza :-(


----------



## John74

Worth trying a second time, think when i did mine it took a few attempts to get right. Forgot to plug the fans back in the first time lol.


----------



## RandomlySet

One of the heat sinks is on 90 degrees the wrong way round, so I had to force the fans duct over it! Even heard it snap when I put things together lol.....

Problem is, I snapped the T8 bit when I tried to get the RF card off again to turn the heat sink :wall:


----------



## Tom_the_great

-Mat- said:


> Problem is, I snapped the T8 bit when I tried to get the RF card off again to turn the heat sink :wall:


You twit ! just go buy another  or maybe your lass already has


----------



## RandomlySet

Wish I could  She'd kill me!

EDIT: May post it to Ian if I don't sort it tonight.


----------



## IntrAphasE

as i said matt i will do what i can


----------



## Tom_the_great

good lucky ian 

ive been expirmenting with new cars (shock im not going to be in a VW) but ive found something that i instantly faster with... why do we have to wait till january now !!!


----------



## John74

Will be plentry of chances to have practice races as im testing out ways of having qualifying plus main race with decent amount of end race timer so everyone should be able to race to the finish line. Also testing a results handicap system to try and stop the same people winning all the time.

Plenty of other stuff im working on ready to get the championship going mid to late January.


----------



## IntrAphasE

not 3 hours after saying i will try to repair matts mine goes and rrod's on me i think there something in the air


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Will be plentry of chances to have practice races as im testing out ways of having qualifying plus main race with decent amount of end race timer so everyone should be able to race to the finish line. Also testing a results handicap system to try and stop the same people winning all the time.
> 
> Plenty of other stuff im working on ready to get the championship going mid to late January.


sounds good mate cant wait to get the season started !!! and im now going to start tuning like mad maybe even try manual out over holidays so i get the best possable car for the full season



IntrAphasE said:


> not 3 hours after saying i will try to repair matts mine goes and rrod's on me i think there something in the air


gutted!!! *cough* when mat sends his butcher it and then return it saying its fubar


----------



## IntrAphasE

> gutted!!! *cough* when mat sends his butcher it and then return it saying its fubar


na just going to get a slim lol


----------



## RandomlySet

Tom_the_great said:


> gutted!!! *cough* when mat sends his butcher it and then return it saying its fubar


Cheeky sod

Just told SWMBO I might post it to Ian, her reply "I don't know why you don't just get a second hand one."

RESULT!!!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

whey  haha i should be on during this week *not tonight* if anyone fancys a few races with me destorying engines as i learn to drive manual 

ps john when will the rules etc be up for the new season so that people get good chance to get full season set ups and will there be a list of tracks ?


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> whey  haha i should be on during this week *not tonight* if anyone fancys a few races with me destorying engines as i learn to drive manual
> 
> ps john when will the rules etc be up for the new season so that people get good chance to get full season set ups and will there be a list of tracks ?


Hope to get everything sorted by the time we do the next race on the 8th January, lots of testing and trying to work things out by then.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well thats a new xbox360 slim ordered should have it by thursday


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Hope to get everything sorted by the time we do the next race on the 8th January, lots of testing and trying to work things out by then.


ok bud if you need any help let me know 



IntrAphasE said:


> Well thats a new xbox360 slim ordered should have it by thursday


good man !


----------



## RandomlySet

My xBox is now chilling, ready to test in about an hour or so 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Tom_the_great

-Mat- said:


> My xBox is now chilling, ready to test in about an hour or so
> 
> Fingers crossed


Fingers crossed !


----------



## Tom_the_great

Anybody on tonight ? i should be on for few good races set up few cars ready for next year!


----------



## John74

I wish , working tonight and tomorrow night


----------



## [email protected]

Tom_the_great said:


> Anybody on tonight ? i should be on for few good races set up few cars ready for next year!


i'll race Tag Grollyzson


----------



## IntrAphasE

same as john to be fair would be nice to air the slim


----------



## IntrAphasE

Anyone going to be on tonight for a few christmas races


----------



## terrymcg

IntrAphasE said:


> Anyone going to be on tonight for a few christmas races


Certainly will be mate, just got a copy today! Whats your tag? Ill be just after 8 I reckon!


----------



## John74

Might be on later , have family around but may sneak off for a race or two.


----------



## IntrAphasE

terrymcg said:


> Certainly will be mate, just got a copy today! Whats your tag? Ill be just after 8 I reckon!


its Intraphase2011
be welcome if your about john 
just got home from the family thing


----------



## stevobeavo

What kind of times are you guys setting?


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> What kind of times are you guys setting?


00:01:32.162 my best clean lap


----------



## stevobeavo

IntrAphasE said:


> 00:01:32.162 my best clean lap


what track is that?


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> what track is that?


twin ring motegi east


----------



## stevobeavo

Just loaded up a forza 3 set up for my integra. (only 300bhp) and it got a 1:32.885


----------



## John74

Nice and quick then :thumb:


----------



## John74

Right just a few thing i have been working on seeing we have enough people interested in doing a championship. Nothing set in stone yet just posting so i can get everyones thoughts.

Racers can only use one make/model of car for the whole season i.e. no swapping and changing depending on track.

Success handicap system, 
1st deduct 20pi for the next race they take part in.
2nd deduct 10pi for the next race they take part in.
3rd no change
4th or lower recorver 10pi if they have had it removed in previous races.
The aim is to try and stop the same one or two people winning all the races.

No cars older then 10 years i.e. only cars built in 2002 or later

Min weight of 2200 lbs ( need to check i can set this in the lobby )

Keep ban on 4wd cars, A600pi and 350bhp limits

13 round championship with best 9 results to count , maybe best 8 to count.

Provisional calender ( subject to change until Jan 15th then race dates/venues will be locked )
1, 22nd Jan Hockenheimring National Curcuit 2.29miles
2, 29th Jan Silverstone National Curcuit 1.64miles
3, 5th Feb Suzuka Curcuit Full 3.61miles
4, 12th Feb Sunset Peninsula Club Curcuit Reverse 1.94miles
5, 19th Feb Iberian Full Curcuit 1.49miles
6, 26th Feb Mapple Valley Full Curcuit Reverse 3.0miles
7, 4th Mar Laguna Seca 2.24miles
8, 11th Mar Mugello Club Curcuit 1.79miles
9, 18th Mar Twin Ring Motegi Full Curcuit 2.98miles
10, 25th Mar Sebring Short Curcuit 2.0miles
11, 1st Apr Road Atlanta Club Curcuit 1.77miles
12, 8th Apr Nurburgring Grand Prix Circuit 3.22miles
13, 15th Apr Cataluna National Curcuit 1.85miles

Tried to mix up the tracks as much as i can.

Grid order will be sorted by qualifying , and cars with success ballast ( less pi ) will have to use the same rated car in qualifying and the race.

Driving standards will be watched and finishing order will be adjusted if anyone gains positions by knocking cars off the track.

Points , i feel maybe we should have a system that means everyone scores points no matter the finishing position.

Right over to you guys what do you think ?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Sounds good but a little to serious IMO, are you sure you want to take on all the effort it will be to manage it and the whole PI knock off?


----------



## stevobeavo

Does sound like a lot of effort with the whole pi thing but people could have 2/3 different set ups according to the pi change to make things easier and quicker.


----------



## Tom_the_great

great work there john !!

i can see peoples point about it being too serious but most of the rules are alredy in place and it may stop people having to do some silly late breaking to overtake as they know the "Better" drivers will be slower down the strights/higher speed areas.

im all for it as you know john, ill help with anything as required 

only two points id raise, would be that points go from 1st to 6th-7th out of 10 drives so that it keeps the back of the pack pushing 

and that driving standards are kept to BTCC levels not F1 as people do get the odd bump/tag dont get punished as not all passes in btcc are "legal". if you get what i mean. 

oh and are the cars going to be updated as to whats allowed *id still suggest no DLC


----------



## John74

Points im open to suggestions , what do you guys want ?

Driving standards will be more BTCC standards as in we will always get some contact but what we dont want cars being punted off the track or spun out in order to pass them. Using the telemetry in the replay it is easy to see if the car behind tried to avoid the clash or not, also not always the car behind fault. Some times it carnt be helped. It takes 2 to make a good passing move, the car behind knowing when a pass is on or not and the car infront knowing when to give up the corner and fight back at the next.

Success handicap system is something of a test to see if it helps to spice up the racing by making it hard for the same person/s to keep winning all the time as that soon gets boring for everyone else. Should be fairly easy to manage as it wont effect to many cars at once.


----------



## IntrAphasE

sounds good john


----------



## Joeya

Nice work John, good bit of planning now will save any "issues" later on.

Just been doing some practicing for the sunday race, focus rs and seat cupra r are both crossed out. Best lap so far has been in a interga type r with a 1:33:5


----------



## IntrAphasE

Joeya said:


> Nice work John, good bit of planning now will save any "issues" later on.
> 
> Just been doing some practicing for the sunday race, focus rs and seat cupra r are both crossed out. Best lap so far has been in a interga type r with a 1:33:5


not bad i just set my fastest lap with a seat ibiza with a 1:31:341


----------



## admg1

Nice work John :thumb:
I'll be up for this when it starts again.
I haven't been on much the past week but I'll try and get some practice in over the next week or so.


----------



## John74

I was worried that the rules might be getting to much until i looked at a few BTCC series that are being run on the forza forums. On there they have a choice of 5 or 6 cars , have to be below 300bhp, have to run max 235 wide tires, 2500lbs min weight, either submit setups to the person running the series to check they have used the correct bits or run setup tunes that are provided. Run real life paint jobs with race numbers you are given to use. Must run manual gears without clutch, no driver aids. The list goes on and on.

Gave me a headache just trying to read all the rules :wall:

Even with the proposed changes for the championship i still think the Detailing World BTCC will be a far more fun and relaxed series to race in.


----------



## Joeya

IntrAphasE said:


> not bad i just set my fastest lap with a seat ibiza with a 1:31:341


Any tips for quicker lap times?

What driver aids do you have on? I have ABS on (is it worth turning it off), stability and traction control off and in manual.

Tried "tuning" the set up but not sure if what I'm doing is helping that much :lol: added negative camber for tuning in quicker, stiffened the suspension, extra drag for cornering, adjusted the gearing for a top speed of 140ish for the long straight.

Only played for fun before but wanted to up my game a bit if racing against others.


----------



## John74

It's a matter of personal choice , for me i hate to way the car reacts with ABS on. I know Intarphase runs without ABS also. Worth trying to see if you can get used to it. Oh and one little tip i have found is using the older white controllers as the triggers seem to be more progressive rather than an on/off switch that my black controllers are that i got with my slim 360 :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

just what john said and just try to keep it smooth im topping out at 135 on the start finish
the main thing is getting a setup that you feel comfortable using once you done that its just practice and hardwork


----------



## stevobeavo

Joeya said:


> Any tips for quicker lap times?
> 
> What driver aids do you have on? I have ABS on (is it worth turning it off), stability and traction control off and in manual.
> 
> Tried "tuning" the set up but not sure if what I'm doing is helping that much :lol: added negative camber for tuning in quicker, stiffened the suspension, extra drag for cornering, adjusted the gearing for a top speed of 140ish for the long straight.
> 
> Only played for fun before but wanted to up my game a bit if racing against others.


I run with all aids off except clutch. I find after you get used to the braking with ABS off you can brake later into corners. I found my laptimes on certain tracks dropped by .5 of a second.

I also race with simulation steering on and its much more fun and challenging.


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> I run with all aids off except clutch. I find after you get used to the braking with ABS off you can brake later into corners. I found my laptimes on certain tracks dropped by .5 of a second.
> 
> I also race with simulation steering on and its much more fun and challenging.


maybe fun and challenging but has been proved to be slower than normal for thouse using a control pad with a wheel it is quicker than normal


----------



## John74

Only ever ran with simulation steering using a pad :driver: and carn't for the life of me use a clutch :wall:.


----------



## retroruss

John74 said:


> Right just a few thing i have been working on seeing we have enough people interested in doing a championship. Nothing set in stone yet just posting so i can get everyones thoughts.
> 
> Racers can only use one make/model of car for the whole season i.e. no swapping and changing depending on track.
> 
> Success handicap system,
> 1st deduct 20pi for the next race they take part in.
> 2nd deduct 10pi for the next race they take part in.
> 3rd no change
> 4th or lower recorver 10pi if they have had it removed in previous races.
> The aim is to try and stop the same one or two people winning all the races.
> 
> No cars older then 10 years i.e. only cars built in 2002 or later
> 
> Min weight of 2200 lbs ( need to check i can set this in the lobby )
> 
> Keep ban on 4wd cars, A600pi and 350bhp limits
> 
> 13 round championship with best 9 results to count , maybe best 8 to count.
> 
> Provisional calender ( subject to change until Jan 15th then race dates/venues will be locked )
> 1, 22nd Jan Hockenheimring National Curcuit 2.29miles
> 2, 29th Jan Silverstone National Curcuit 1.64miles
> 3, 5th Feb Suzuka Curcuit Full 3.61miles
> 4, 12th Feb Sunset Peninsula Club Curcuit Reverse 1.94miles
> 5, 19th Feb Iberian Full Curcuit 1.49miles
> 6, 26th Feb Mapple Valley Full Curcuit Reverse 3.0miles
> 7, 4th Mar Laguna Seca 2.24miles
> 8, 11th Mar Mugello Club Curcuit 1.79miles
> 9, 18th Mar Twin Ring Motegi Full Curcuit 2.98miles
> 10, 25th Mar Sebring Short Curcuit 2.0miles
> 11, 1st Apr Road Atlanta Club Curcuit 1.77miles
> 12, 8th Apr Nurburgring Grand Prix Circuit 3.22miles
> 13, 15th Apr Cataluna National Curcuit 1.85miles
> 
> Tried to mix up the tracks as much as i can.
> 
> Grid order will be sorted by qualifying , and cars with success ballast ( less pi ) will have to use the same rated car in qualifying and the race.
> 
> Driving standards will be watched and finishing order will be adjusted if anyone gains positions by knocking cars off the track.
> 
> Points , i feel maybe we should have a system that means everyone scores points no matter the finishing position.
> 
> Right over to you guys what do you think ?


sounds great john im a bit of a drag racer but would be up for this

if any DW members want to add me my GT is RetroRustyRuss :thumb:

meant to ask before do you guys race with collisions on or off ?

cheers russ


----------



## Joeya

I use simulation steering, find it far more fun. Would like to see if its had any effect on my times, I use one of the old pads (3+ years)


----------



## retroruss

John74 said:


> Only ever ran with simulation steering using a pad :driver: and carn't for the life of me use a clutch :wall:.


its the opposite for me i use clutch 99% of the time

ill have to send you one of my drag tunes that uses clutch slip to launch it :lol:


----------



## Stuart89

Ill join if theres room, just popped a 1:31.846 for twin motegi east


----------



## John74

Stuart89 said:


> Ill join if theres room, just popped a 1:31.846 for twin motegi east


Your more than welcome to join in the fun , just drop me a friend request ( John74 ).

Looks like we will have a nearly full grid for the next race on the 8th of Jan.

Oh im starting to get the hang of using the clutch but am still prone to doing the odd duff change. Ok when on the track on my own but to much to think about when racing others just yet.


----------



## IntrAphasE

looks like we may be in for some tight racing looking at the leader boards


----------



## retroruss

IntrAphasE said:


> looks like we may be in for some tight racing looking at the leader boards


thats why i was asking if you have collisions on or off


----------



## RandomlySet

Looks good that John. Just need a bloody xbox again lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

still working on it matt but it aint looking good


----------



## RandomlySet

damn! Proper foobard then?


----------



## John74

retroruss said:


> thats why i was asking if you have collisions on or off


Always on with full damage, You have to race clean or your car is stuffed :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

-Mat- said:


> damn! Proper foobard then?


still waiting on a uniclamp which fingers crossed might do it


----------



## RandomlySet

Uniclamp? What for?

If I owe you anything, just say :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

the uniclamp is the better out the two fix style clamps 
and john a idea for points could be 
1st 20
2nd 17
3rd 15
4th 13
5th 11
6th 10
7th 9
8th 8
9th 7
10th 6
11th 5
12th 4
13th 3
14th 2
15th 1
16th 1
a single point awarded for pole and fastest clean lap
these are the same as the current btcc points system although they also get a single point for leading a lap although you only get one point no matter how many laps are led


----------



## alan_mcc

damn, wish I had this game.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone up for a race some time soon?? thinking some banger racing?


----------



## Joeya

I'll be up for a few races, 8th is quite awhile away haha. Well done John with the 1.30 lap!


----------



## Stuart89

John74 said:


> Originally Posted by John74 View Post
> Right just a few thing i have been working on seeing we have enough people interested in doing a championship. Nothing set in stone yet just posting so i can get everyones thoughts.
> 
> Racers can only use one make/model of car for the whole season i.e. no swapping and changing depending on track.
> 
> Success handicap system,
> 1st deduct 20pi for the next race they take part in.
> 2nd deduct 10pi for the next race they take part in.
> 3rd no change
> 4th or lower recorver 10pi if they have had it removed in previous races.
> The aim is to try and stop the same one or two people winning all the races.
> 
> No cars older then 10 years i.e. only cars built in 2002 or later
> 
> Min weight of 2200 lbs ( need to check i can set this in the lobby )
> 
> Keep ban on 4wd cars, A600pi and 350bhp limits
> 
> 13 round championship with best 9 results to count , maybe best 8 to count.
> 
> Provisional calender ( subject to change until Jan 15th then race dates/venues will be locked )
> 1, 22nd Jan Hockenheimring National Curcuit 2.29miles
> 2, 29th Jan Silverstone National Curcuit 1.64miles
> 3, 5th Feb Suzuka Curcuit Full 3.61miles
> 4, 12th Feb Sunset Peninsula Club Curcuit Reverse 1.94miles
> 5, 19th Feb Iberian Full Curcuit 1.49miles
> 6, 26th Feb Mapple Valley Full Curcuit Reverse 3.0miles
> 7, 4th Mar Laguna Seca 2.24miles
> 8, 11th Mar Mugello Club Curcuit 1.79miles
> 9, 18th Mar Twin Ring Motegi Full Curcuit 2.98miles
> 10, 25th Mar Sebring Short Curcuit 2.0miles
> 11, 1st Apr Road Atlanta Club Curcuit 1.77miles
> 12, 8th Apr Nurburgring Grand Prix Circuit 3.22miles
> 13, 15th Apr Cataluna National Curcuit 1.85miles
> 
> Tried to mix up the tracks as much as i can.
> 
> Grid order will be sorted by qualifying , and cars with success ballast ( less pi ) will have to use the same rated car in qualifying and the race.
> 
> Driving standards will be watched and finishing order will be adjusted if anyone gains positions by knocking cars off the track.
> 
> Points , i feel maybe we should have a system that means everyone scores points no matter the finishing position.
> 
> Right over to you guys what do you think ?.


Cheers John Ill add you when I get on there, mines Stuart D89, is this the championship you are planning on doing? Is there any room left in this?

Cheers, Stuart.


----------



## John74

Joeya said:


> I'll be up for a few races, 8th is quite awhile away haha. Well done John with the 1.30 lap!


Cheers :thumb: bloody hard work though.

One matter to discuss is the use of clutch, who uses it and should we allow there use in the Detailing world BTCC ? Reason for asking is the real BTCC only use them when getting away from a standing start.

After testing i have found using the clutch is worth at least 1 second a lap but i want to try and keep things as fair and as even as i can between the casual racer and the die hard racer.


----------



## Stuart89

Manual Clutch is much faster but not everyone can use it, so the best way to make it fair is to use Automatic Clutch, IMO. 

I use manual clutch so I dont mind either way


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Cheers :thumb: bloody hard work though.
> 
> One matter to discuss is the use of clutch, who uses it and should we allow there use in the Detailing world BTCC ? Reason for asking is the real BTCC only use them when getting away from a standing start.
> 
> After testing i have found using the clutch is worth at least 1 second a lap but i want to try and keep things as fair and as even as i can between the casual racer and the die hard racer.


you know my feelings on this john i think it should be restricted to automatic or manual without clutch


----------



## retroruss

John74 said:


> Cheers :thumb: bloody hard work though.
> 
> One matter to discuss is the use of clutch, who uses it and should we allow there use in the Detailing world BTCC ? Reason for asking is the real BTCC only use them when getting away from a standing start.
> 
> After testing i have found using the clutch is worth at least 1 second a lap but i want to try and keep things as fair and as even as i can between the casual racer and the die hard racer.


i use clutch but im easy either way i can see it makes sense to make the field more even which leads to my next question

can we have a list of cars we're allowed to use posted up as it seams to have changed from been any car thats been a btcc car to 2002 and on,
is that any car ???? can we be more specific please

and rivals was fun earlier john :thumb:thanks i do enjoy that part of this game


----------



## alan_mcc

Had a shot of this game from a friend earlier - EPIC is all I can say, love the twitchiness of the FWD cards. Miles ahead of FM3.


----------



## John74

At the moment any car listed on page one of this thread can be used.

For the championship i will be editing the list to remove cars that are to old , dont fully comply with the rules or are just plain awful to race.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hey all,

I cant wait for this  im for either auto/manual but the clutch should be banned.

and anyone is free to join the club JFF1 and my gamertag is skillz tom.

ill be on tonight for cod3 or FM4 either is good with me.


----------



## terrymcg

Are any of the cars on the JFF1 club in a state where they could produce a 1:31 straight out the box? As I would like to know if it's my crap driving or tuning that's letting me down!


----------



## John74

I did a 1:31.9 with the blue Seat ( forget which it is ) thats in the club garage but that was built by me and suits my driving style.


----------



## terrymcg

Will give it a bash, as my tuning is crap. Mind you so is my driving!


----------



## Joeya

Getting a 1.31 (clean lap) is pretty tricky. My best is 1.32.6, I would recommend you go onto the hot laps bit and chose to use the ghost of a club member. Pick one which is a few seconds quicker than you so you can follow their line. 

I've added my seat Ibiza Cupra (black) to the club garage which is pretty easy to drive and should give you a good time.


----------



## terrymcg

How do you choose a ghost on the hot lap?


----------



## John74

Leaderboards , highlight the person you want to race then select race ghost :thumb:


----------



## John74

January car pack is out today , Honda Civic SI'12 makes a good BTCC car. Built one quickly and after six laps of testing at Motegi East got it down to 1:31.438 with normal manual not clutch so i will add it to the club garage.

Can i just ask those that dont want to buy the car packs could you please download the FREE sample from every pack so you can see peoples cars if they are using DLC, saves you from seeing VW Boras.


----------



## alan_mcc

Off to gamestation soon to see if my trade-ins are enough to get a pre-owned Forza.. wish me luck :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

im really panicing if i can make this weekend as im decorating haha ! (why i started ill never know) but when is the close off for naming your car for the season ?

and ill try download all the free stuff when im on as i hate seeing black DLC cars


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> but when is the close off for naming your car for the season ?


What ever car you enter for the first round will be the one you race for the whole season, got a few weeks yet :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

@John74 I dont think I'll be able to make some/most of the dates but if you want I can be the photographer for the BTCC. Gift me the replays and I'll snap a few photos and post them on here on the photo thread.

Also I have some photos in the thread already if you want to check them out.

GT is slevo beavo


----------



## John74

Nice one buddy , i always save the replays so sending them to you should not be a problem :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

we have setup a forum for jff1 please register on the forum 
http://jffforum.forumotion.co.uk/ and use your gamertag


----------



## admg1

IntrAphasE said:


> we have setup a forum for jff1 please register on the forum
> http://jffforum.forumotion.co.uk/ and use your gamertag


I've just signed up :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> I've just signed up :thumb:


cool sorted you out your detailing world vip status on the jff forum so you can see the btcc section


----------



## admg1

IntrAphasE said:


> cool sorted you out your detailing world vip status on the jff forum so you can see the btcc section


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Joeya

Nice one guys


----------



## RandomlySet

Just been to town for a new xbox and what a wasted journey. the offer that was on last week is no longer available!

They did have an offer for a 250gb console + forza + bf3/nfs/fifa. The plan was to sell forza to my brought and get bf3 as the second game. they had neither in stock.

So gonna buy.online now. hopefully join in next week again


----------



## RandomlySet

Also, why sell the console on its own for £199.99 and have aother deal for the same price? (the one above)

It'd make sense to sell the console alone at say £160 surely


----------



## Dan J

Im up for this, what time do you guys race, do I need to set a car up?


----------



## admg1

We race at 8pm tonight but I'm not sure how many will be racing.
If you haven't set a car up, join the jff1 club and you'll be able to use one of the cars we have in the shared garage.
Also make sure you have someone who races on your friends list and we can send you an invite to race.


----------



## Joeya

I'll be up for racing tonight, got some serious man flu but should be able to hold it together (starting the excuses already :lol: )


----------



## lpoolck

admg1 said:


> We race at 8pm tonight but I'm not sure how many will be racing.
> If you haven't set a car up, join the jff1 club and you'll be able to use one of the cars we have in the shared garage.
> Also make sure you have someone who races on your friends list and we can send you an invite to race.


Just sent a request to join club. Gamertag is lpoolck. Cheers. See you tonight.


----------



## John74

Just updated post 1 of this thread with the details for season 1 of the Detailing World BTCC , anything you feel has been missed or needs changing ?


----------



## IntrAphasE

nope looks good john found a very good qualifying method though where collisions with cars is turned off works very well


----------



## admg1

Looks good to me John :thumb:


----------



## John74

Good close racing tonight :thumb: intraphase should have really won though as he had the faster car. Forgot to save the replay :wall:

A challenge for next week , Mapple Valley full which should prove interesting :thumb:

Oh and have sorted out qualifying so other cars on track do not effect your times :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

was spot on last night lads, sorry i had to go so early but really enjoyed the racing and race set up was spot on john ! i think if i can just get the odd couple of seconds faster id be happy battling for a top 3-4 place every race  but ive still not decided on car! argh haha


----------



## IntrAphasE

should of had that few mistakes while the tyres were cold cost it me then damaging my gearbox meant i couldn't make up the difference 

i have the replay i will put it in my storefront for anyone who wants it


----------



## Joeya

Well that was irratating to say the least  Had my car all set up and ready to go, had a little pre race with Ian and Tom. All was going fine, then once I tried to join the main race it said "Unable to join...NAT issue" 

So I had to google what the hell NAT was and how to sort it, once I managed to log into my router (BT Hub 2) and changed the xbox setting to "fixed IP Address" I was then able to join.... however the race was already 6 laps in  . Then my internet connection turned to ****e and everyones cars where flying about and I couldnt understand a word of what people were saying!!

Once it got to 7 people on the down hill race it started to pick up but still lagging.

Better luck next time


----------



## Tom_the_great

Joeya said:


> Well that was irratating to say the least  Had my car all set up and ready to go, had a little pre race with Ian and Tom. All was going fine, then once I tried to join the main race it said "Unable to join...NAT issue"


Sorry to hear about that Joeya theres always next week !!!! and im going to try get on this week abit more so ill get you added then have a few mini races this week!


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Good close racing tonight :thumb: intraphase should have really won though as he had the faster car. Forgot to save the replay :wall:
> 
> A challenge for next week , Mapple Valley full which should prove interesting :thumb:
> 
> Oh and have sorted out qualifying so other cars on track do not effect your times :thumb:


Hi mate, Remember to save the replays and send them to me. Ill post the pics on this thread.

GT slevo beavo (ment to be a l not a t)


----------



## admg1

My cousin is interested in racing on Sunday so I'm going to get him to sign up on the Jff forum.
He's already a member of the club, his gamer tag is dano1978o
He wanted to race on Sunday but it wouldn't let him join the lobby.


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> My cousin is interested in racing on Sunday so I'm going to get him to sign up on the Jff forum.
> He's already a member of the club, his gamer tag is dano1978o
> He wanted to race on Sunday but it wouldn't let him join the lobby.


right oh admg sorted his membership out


----------



## admg1

What track are we racing on on sunday :car:


----------



## IntrAphasE

maple valley full


----------



## John74

Sundays racing will have all the lobby restrictions in place as per the championship rules , post 1 of this thread has all the details.


----------



## John74

Right with just over a week to go before round 1 of the Detailing World BTCC series who is taking part ? 

1, intraphase2001
2, John74
3, Jacko575
4, Een1
5, Chris Oneil
6,
7,
8,
9,
10,
11,
12,
13,
14,
15, 
16,

Series build guidelines rules etc on post 1 page 1 of this thread :thumb:


----------



## Spuj

I would love to be included please if possible.


----------



## admg1

I'm in :thumb:
My cousin will race as well. Gamer tag dano1978o


----------



## Tom_the_great

Updated  

1, intraphase2001
2, John74
3, tom_the_great (lucky number )
4, Een1
5, Chris Oneil
6, Jacko575
7, Spuj
8, admg1
9, dano1978o
10,
11,
12,
13,
14,
15, 
16,


----------



## IntrAphasE

Spuj said:


> I would love to be included please if possible.


could you please sign up on the jffforums http://jffforum.forumotion.co.uk/


----------



## John74

1, intraphase2001
2, John74
3, tom_the_great (lucky number )
4, Een1
5, Chris Oneil
6, Jacko575
7, Spuj
8, admg1
9, dano1978o
10, N30 MDR ( if he gets a new xbox any time soon )
11,
12,
13,
14,
15, 
16,


----------



## John74

2002 Honda Mugen Integra Type-R who got it as a free seasons greeting gift car from Turn10 at christmas ? Dunno if to add it to the list of cars for use in the BTCC as you can not buy it the normal way, the only way to own it is to have been gifted it by Turn10 at christmas.


----------



## admg1

I didn't get the civic, I got a Aston Martin DB5 instead but you might as well add it to the list.


----------



## stevobeavo

I got it. Good car but cant really do much to the engine or it goes over 500PI if you want race tyres, and some weight reduction.


----------



## John74

stevobeavo said:


> I got it. Good car but cant really do much to the engine or it goes over 500PI if you want race tyres, and some weight reduction.


A600pi is our BTCC limit :thumb:

Intraphase has got it working well around Maple Valley :driver:


----------



## admg1

Can the Hyundai Veloster be added to list.
I downloaded the free bonus car pack and had a little play with it last night and it's not to bad.


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> Can the Hyundai Veloster be added to list.
> I downloaded the free bonus car pack and had a little play with it last night and it's not to bad.


me and john both tryed it not the worst car out there but i think i remember him saying he will be adding it

and on a good note looks like matt will be back for tomorrow nights racing


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> A600pi is our BTCC limit :thumb:
> 
> Intraphase has got it working well around Maple Valley :driver:


My mistake. Was ment to say 600 lol.


----------



## RandomlySet

Guess who's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IntrAphasE

dont know who


----------



## RandomlySet

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

well it was peacefull while it lasted !!!


----------



## John74

admg1 said:


> Can the Hyundai Veloster be added to list.
> I downloaded the free bonus car pack and had a little play with it last night and it's not to bad.


I will be adding it to the list so feel free to use it :thumb:


----------



## Joeya

Hey, I'll be racing tonight. Hopefully sorted out all my connection issues, if it all works then all be up for the season racing


----------



## admg1

Hopefully there should be quite a few of us racing tonight.
My cousin is going to race and mat is back up and running so it should be a laugh tonight.


----------



## John74

Maple Valley you can never have a boring race there that's for sure :lol:

Good to see some new racers out joining in the fun even if the main BTCC race did not go as planned for most :driver:

With the first round of the Detailing World BTCC next sunday @ Hockenheimring National Curcuit 2.29miles 14 laps i really hope T10 have got onto of the server issues they are having so we can get everyone who wants to race in the lobby.

Friday the 20th Intraphase and myself have booked the night of work so we will be doing practice races of 50% distance on all the tracks on the calander, anyone that wants to join us for a practice is more than welcome to :thumb:


*** edit , forgot to say the Maple Valley race replay is on my storefront for anyone that wants to see it ***


----------



## admg1

It was a very interesting race last night :lol:
I also need to check all my cars because I could only select from 3 cars last night :wall: I think I overlooked some of the restrictions on them.

I'll try and get on next Friday and have a few races if I can.


----------



## admg1

I've just got my cousins brother to sign up on the jffforum, his username is mattygafc and his gamer tag is matty03g.
I'll get him to join the club as well


----------



## RandomlySet

Watched the replay, I thought I did well considering my qualifying position.... Just been analysing Ian and Johns laps


----------



## IntrAphasE

-Mat- said:


> Watched the replay, I thought I did well considering my qualifying position.... Just been analysing Ian and Johns laps


untill i rolled it you mean lol 
admg just sorted him out


----------



## stevobeavo

Got a few very quick photos from the first lap or so.










Also from some Id like to point out. I think you need to put the assist that puts the car back on its wheels on. 2 cars went out on the first lap and another 2 almost lost it a lap later.


----------



## Joeya

Haha well last night didn't go to plan, was busy during the week do didn't get time to build a special car for the track ,thought the ibiza would be alright though.

Got past two people off the line then ended up rolling it on the 5 corner, bit annoying it wouldn't turn back over would of liked to carry on.

Sweet pics stevo


----------



## admg1

Great photos steveo :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> Also from some Id like to point out. I think you need to put the assist that puts the car back on its wheels on. 2 cars went out on the first lap and another 2 almost lost it a lap later.


yep but maple is a course that its easy to do that dont happen anywhere else so if you do **** it you **** it as i proved but if you was to turn sim damage of A what would be the fun in know if you make a mistake your not going to suffer for it and B if you turn sim of it could turn in to banger racing with sim on it forces you to keep it clean to avoid damaging your car


----------



## RandomlySet

Couldn't see toms graphics last night as it was showing as a born. loving the angry birds


----------



## John74

Not long to go now until Round 1 of the Detailing World BTCC @ Hock national, i have been testing lots of cars and had a few surprises. Even more confused as to which car im going to be using just now :wall:


----------



## admg1

I think I pretty much know what car I'm going to be using but I'm still going to do a bit more testing over the next couple of days to be sure.


----------



## John74

Just a reminder no clutches from this sundays round 1 of the Detailing world BTCC, auto or manual shifting only :driver:

Have sent the same message to everyone i could remember on xbox live.


----------



## admg1

Oh yeah I forgot about that, I'm still using clutch :wall:
I better get some more practice in tonight.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Whos going to be about tonight then ? im playing with random set ups which could see this going very wrong but who cares 

i should be around but it may be late on as i have to pick up the ball an chain at 8 but ill be around before and after no doubt


----------



## admg1

John or intraphase would you mind sending my cousin an invite to join the Jff club. He's going to be racing on Sunday.
His gamer tag is matty03g
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## John74

I should be back on later , just need to give my eyes a rest after playing MW3 all afternoon.

admg will do buddy :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Cheers John :thumb:
I should be on later but it won't be until later on tonight.
I'll also be on tomorrow night as well to get some last minute practice in.


----------



## John74

Just hours away from the first round of the Detailing World BTCC series , picked my car but it's a gamble as it's not my fastest car at any one track but seems to work well everywhere ( apart from rolling it at Maple Valley ).


----------



## John74

Anyone that wants to join in can you add the following gamertags to your friends list:

John74
intraphase2011
Skillz Tom
N30 MDR

Having more than one name to try and join gives you a better chance of getting into the lobby while T10 sort out their servers.


----------



## IntrAphasE

could anyone who is taking part drop me a pm on here or on www.jffforum.forumotion.co.uk so i can add your names to the score card
oh and john i done the same gone for a car which does well(ish) everywhere


----------



## admg1

Pm sent :thumb:


----------



## John74

Detailing World BTCC Round 1 replay will be in my storefront shortly.

Having watched the start i carn't really say anyone is to blame for the shunt as it was 3 or more little bits of contact ending up in one pile of broken cars. Can i just ask the people use a bit of caution on the opening few corners of the race and expect someone to be on their inside. A quick flick of the right stick and you will get a good idea if someone is along side or not.

On a brighter note points go all the way down to 16th place and it is the best 9 results to count from 13 rounds so for some this may well end up being the round that you drop from your overall score later on.

Top 5 finishers

1, John74 ( -20pi for next round ( 580 ))
2, intraphase2011 ( -10pi for next round ( 590 ))
3, Skillz Tom
4, Een1
5, N30 MDR

intraphase2011 will be doing the scores so im sure he will be post soon.

Next round 2, 29th January Silverstone National Curcuit 1.64miles 19 laps


----------



## IntrAphasE

Results are in for the first race
1st John74
2nd intraphase2001
3rd skillz tom
4th Een1
5th N30 MDR
6th DANO19780
7th Jacko575
8th chris oneill
9th DeanR32
10th dubplate dan
11th admg1
12th matty03g

points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position

22 John74
17 intraphase2001
15 skillz tom
13 Een1
11 N30 MDR
10 DANO19780
9 Jacko575
8 chris oneill
7 DeanR32
6 dubplate dan
5 admg1
4 matty03g

*season standings*

1st John74
2nd intraphase2001
3rd skillz tom
4th Een1
5th N30 MDR
6th DANO19780
7th Jacko575
8th chris oneill
9th DeanR32
10th dubplate dan
11th admg1
12th matty03g


----------



## Dan J

Was good racing with you guys though my car has to be the worst choice I could of made  was rubbish for cornering,
I was at the back when you guys smashed into each other, was entertaining to watch though not good for those involved.

Look forward to the next race.

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## admg1

I watched the replay back last night and there was nothing I could of done to avoid being in the accident on the first bend. 
It looked like dean was spun out and as I came round the corner he was right in front of me and I went straight into him.
At least I redeemed myself with a couple of good finishes on the races afterwards, with me, Ian and Tom having a good battle on Maple Valley.

Roll on next week


----------



## Tom_the_great

Can only echo the thoughts of the above, was a really good race an next week i will be on longer so can stick around for more races after 

ps just a well done to "little" ian there was some really good racing from him 

roll on next week!


----------



## RandomlySet

As above, I tried to avoid the spin, and just tapped him slightly. Other than that, had a good race with Dano for 10 laps, at one point even touching his rear end :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Forgot to ask last night whilst we were all in the lobby, am I able to to adjust some settings on my car for the next race?, I know I've got to stick with the same car (which I massively regret picking now). I got it from the club garage I think so not sure whos car it was.

It was so slow that by the end of the race you guys were lapping me lol.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dan J said:


> Forgot to ask last night whilst we were all in the lobby, am I able to to adjust some settings on my car for the next race?, I know I've got to stick with the same car (which I massively regret picking now). I got it from the club garage I think so not sure whos car it was.
> 
> It was so slow that by the end of the race you guys were lapping me lol.


as far as im aware you can change pretty much everything so long as its the same car and follows the rules listed on front page,


----------



## John74

Dan J said:


> Forgot to ask last night whilst we were all in the lobby, am I able to to adjust some settings on my car for the next race?, I know I've got to stick with the same car (which I massively regret picking now). I got it from the club garage I think so not sure whos car it was.
> 
> It was so slow that by the end of the race you guys were lapping me lol.


Dano19780 your gamertag ? raced the Seat Leon 2010 by my notes. So long as you stick with the same car and it stays within the rules on post one page one of this thread you can chop and change parts and tune the setup as much as you like.

You in the JFF1 club ? didn't notice that car in our garage unless i just missed it.


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Dano19780 your gamertag ? raced the Seat Leon 2010 by my notes. So long as you stick with the same car and it stays within the rules on post one page one of this thread you can chop and change parts and tune the setup as much as you like.
> 
> You in the JFF1 club ? didn't notice that car in our garage unless i just missed it.


(current gamer tag) dubplate dan, I used the cobalt but I'd joined the wrong club :lol: so had to quit that and send you a request for the correct one, I looked at the members and thought...I don't recognise anyone here lol plus the car I used wasn't in our club garage, anyway got it sorted now and bought a cobalt
Thanks for the help John :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

One thing I meant to ask last night John....

If during qualifying we realise we have the wrong tune setup loaded, can we change it afterwards? Surely that would be allowed as in "real life" they tweak between runs etc....

I also think this should be an option when pitting. Although pitting isn't a big part of FM4 (unlike F1), you should have more flexibility as to what happens (ie, keep warm tyres on, and only fix engine damage). It should also allow you to load a new set up (would require quicker servers IMO) or at least adjust the current one as that is quicker than loading one


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dan J said:


> (current gamer tag) dubplate dan, I used the cobalt but I'd joined the wrong club


Just awsome  that brightend my day :thumb:


----------



## John74

-Mat- said:


> One thing I meant to ask last night John....
> 
> If during qualifying we realise we have the wrong tune setup loaded, can we change it afterwards? Surely that would be allowed as in "real life" they tweak between runs etc....


Yes you can load another setup between qualifying and the race :thumb:


----------



## John74

Ok just tested the Kia around Silverstone National with 580pi and all im going to say is i think i will be having a tough race on sunday :driver:


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> Just awsome  that brightend my day :thumb:


:lol: I joined a jff club but noticed whilst we were in the lobby that you guys all had jff1 in brackets and I just had jff on mine but we were getting ready for the race so could sort it till we'd finished. all sorted now so Sunday at silverstone should be a better one for me hopefully instead of sitting at the back playing catch up then getting lapped by the front runners.


----------



## Tom_the_great

still cannot belive you had the colt from a different club garage... just makes me chuckle everytime


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> still cannot belive you had the colt from a different club garage... just makes me chuckle everytime


Epic fail I know


----------



## dean j

Guys, I'll hold my hands up to the commotion at the start. I over did it into the first corner, which I couldn't see for the cars in front of me. I touched someone, which didn't seem hard but I lost control. 

I'll start from the back next time.


----------



## admg1

I wouldn't worry about it dean, no one was at fault. It was just a coming together of a few cars that no one could do much about.

I had an idea.
As we're racing on silverstone on Sunday And there is quite a run off area on the first corner, if anyone is on the outside and there isn't a gap just run a bit wider so there are no collisions. No one will lose much time that way because of the run off area.


----------



## RandomlySet

agreed..... I was tempted to say on Sunday that if there's a pile up involving 3 or more cars then restart the race? Was after someone mentioned red flag as a joke I thought that


----------



## stevobeavo

And the Winner


----------



## Dan J

Cool shots, 3rd up from the bottom is me coming off the grass.......again lol.


----------



## RandomlySet

Love the 2nd to last one! Me getting a sniff at passing the Mk2


----------



## Tom_the_great

Boo i didnt make many of the photos  haha, great photos as ever steve

im not really for a race restart as if people think they will get a second chance they are more likley to try "that move" so its only the first race give it time.


----------



## IntrAphasE

loving the 6th picture


----------



## John74

Great pictures Steve :thumb:

Problem with a restart is it will more than likely mess up the qualifying order which would mean shutting down the lobby setting up another one then re-running qualifying as a single parade lap in qualifying order so we can restart the race with everyone in their correct qualifying positions.

The way Turn10 servers have been lately it would be a gamble as sometimes people struggle to join big lobbies , we did well on sunday to get 12 people in fairly hassle free.

The way i always look at a start is you carn't win a race at the first corner but you can sure loose it.


----------



## DAN019780

great race on sunday ,good fun trying to stay infront of mat or mabey just holding him up not sure,cant wait to race again


----------



## RandomlySet

DAN019780 said:


> great race on sunday ,good fun trying to stay infront of mat or mabey just holding him up not sure,cant wait to race again


You kept leaving me on the straights, but I was catching you in the bends (mine was set up perfect for the corners ). I was watching progress all the time. I barked a touch too late at one point and nudged you, and that actually reuind all my hard work, and had to start again trying to catch you. Got there in the end.

Can't wait for this Sunday. Loving the battle of the Leons


----------



## Dan J

I'm hoping to be more competitive this sunday, Looking forward to it also


----------



## Tom_the_great

i have been playing with gears again (one day ill get the hang of it) but i cant seem to get faster then the 1:02 sort of time


----------



## IntrAphasE

right so with my 10 pi drop im just about able to run a 1:02:464 but it is hard work and have to run a near perfect lap


----------



## John74

All im going to say about the pi drop is i will be very surprised if intraphase or myself end up on pole position :car:


----------



## admg1

I had a little practice last night and my best times were between 1.02.5-1.03.
I need to sort the gearing out and hopefully should be able to improve my time.


----------



## Tom_the_great

im quite please with the times im getting in that case as i am hoping to improve by a second or so  role on my first ever victory/pole or fastest lap


----------



## IntrAphasE

more than likely tom lad but remember for winning there is reward but also punishment mwuhahahaha


----------



## Tom_the_great

i dont care if i win once and never again win is win  but you never kno what will happen now i have the taste for the podium


----------



## RandomlySet

Anyone on tonight? Not played since sunday, so not even had chance to test or tune the car


----------



## Tom_the_great

i could be around  suppose to be shopping with the missus but i could speed that up  time will you be on ish ? are you thinking from 5-7 or 8-10 sort of times?


----------



## RandomlySet

Well Thursday night is pool night, but CBA tonight (and only playing "out of season" friendlies anyway). I'll be on from about 5:30ish until 10ish


----------



## Dan J

I'll be on from 8ish onwards if anyones up for a race or doesnt mind me joining there lobby etc


----------



## GR33N

I might be on tonight, what rules are we playing by? Class/restrictions etc?


----------



## IntrAphasE

gr33n said:


> I might be on tonight, what rules are we playing by? Class/restrictions etc?


check the first page for all rules and restrictions


----------



## RandomlySet

feel free to send me a request, and I'll set up a lobby. Can either set up the proper rules for some practise, or "testing rules" so we can test (collisions off, no damage etc)


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> check the first page for all rules and restrictions


Cheers, I saw that mate, but didnt know if we were using different rules as it wasnt an actual season race :thumb:



-Mat- said:


> feel free to send me a request, and I'll set up a lobby. Can either set up the proper rules for some practise, or "testing rules" so we can test (collisions off, no damage etc)


Im going to have to read the rules and make a car first :lol:


----------



## admg1

I probably won't be on until later on tonight (10pm) but both my cousins will probably be on and they might be up for a race or two.


----------



## Dan J

admg1 said:


> I probably won't be on until later on tonight (10pm) but both my cousins will probably be on and they might be up for a race or two.


I'll still be on then so drop me a message if you are up for a race:thumb:


----------



## GR33N

-Mat- is your gamertag N30 MDR?

and, are you allowed to change the aspiration of cars? ie, turbo/supercharge a Honda Civic for example


----------



## admg1

gr33n said:


> -Mat- is your gamertag N30 MDR?
> 
> and, are you allowed to change the aspiration of cars? ie, turbo/supercharge a Honda Civic for example


Yeah that's fine to do that as long as it stays under the 350hp limit


----------



## admg1

Dan J said:


> I'll still be on then so drop me a message if you are up for a race:thumb:


Sounds good to me, cheers :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Right I have a car, is anyone racing?


----------



## DAN019780

great times posted last night guys ,i seem to be getting around the 1:03 mark on average, sorry I could.nt race last night matt


----------



## admg1

Dan j- sorry I wasn't on last night, I fell asleep during crime watch 
I might be on later on tonight though.


----------



## Tom_the_great

was some good racing last night i just need to do few more tweeks but im close the to 1.01 time im aiming for


----------



## RandomlySet

I was seriously hoping I would be sub 1 minute before I even started testing lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

i doubt ill be able to get sub 1 but if i get under/around 1.01 ill be happy.


----------



## Dan J

admg1 said:


> Dan j- sorry I wasn't on last night, I fell asleep during crime watch
> I might be on later on tonight though.


No probs mate:thumb: I'll be on tonight definatly so will try and hook up for some practise,

If you guys are hitting 1.02's/3's I'm happy with my times then as I can at a stretch get a 1.02 but averaging 1.03's.


----------



## John74

Looking at those times pole position could be a close fight this weekend, best i can do is 1:02's running with the -20pi handicap.


----------



## RandomlySet

I still don't get how you and Ian get those kind of times even with the handicap! I have a feeling this season will be a struggle in the Leon


----------



## Dan J

-Mat- said:


> I still don't get how you and Ian get those kind of times even with the handicap! I have a feeling this season will be a struggle in the Leon


Completely agree Mat, I'm on the edge nearly to achieve 1.02's so maybe John is the stig and we are all doomed for this season :lol:


----------



## admg1

Don't worry mat it's all part of the plan to get John and Ian down to as low as possible for the first couple of races then the rest of us can dominate the last nine races :lol:

Whoops wasn't meant to say that :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

lol admg we shall see


----------



## Dan J

Going to put some more practice in tonight I think and have a fiddle with the set up and see how it goes.


----------



## GR33N

@ Whoever sets the races up:

Any room for me in the season racing? Or have you already got a full lobby? 



Tom_the_great said:


> was some good racing last night i just need to do few more tweeks but im close the to 1.01 time im aiming for


It was fun the other night, not played in a while but really enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## admg1

John74 or Intraphase usually set the lobbies up on a Sunday.
Last Sunday there was 12 of us, so there should be room for you this week.


----------



## John74

gr33n drop me a friends request ( John74 ) and we should get you in no problem , hope Turn10 servers play nice again this weekend.


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> gr33n drop me a friends request ( John74 ) and we should get you in no problem , hope Turn10 servers play nice again this weekend.


I should be on later, so ill add you mate. My GT is BEN GR33N just so you know its me :lol:


----------



## John74

Just to remind everyone no clutches in BTCC :driver:

After a quick bit of testing tonight i think this sundays race at Silverstone national is going to be very closely fought indeed :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> *Just to remind everyone no clutches in BTCC* :driver:
> 
> After a quick bit of testing tonight i think this sundays race at Silverstone national is going to be very closely fought indeed :thumb:


Ah, my times might not be as quick as the other day then :lol: not to worry :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Just to remind everyone no clutches in BTCC :driver:
> 
> After a quick bit of testing tonight i think this sundays race at Silverstone national is going to be very closely fought indeed :thumb:


Looking forward to tonight, hoping to get higher than 10th this time, fingers crossed


----------



## admg1

I'm looking forward to tonight as well :car:
Hopefully I won't be involved in anything on the first corner this week and can finish the race :lol:


----------



## GR33N

I think I might just hang back and see what the crack is this week :lol:

Out of interest when/how does qualifying take place?


----------



## Dan J

gr33n said:


> I think I might just hang back and see what the crack is this week :lol:
> 
> Out of interest when/how does qualifying take place?


We do it just before the race, don't hang back mate just race and enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Dan J said:


> We do it just before the race, don't hang back mate just race and enjoy it:thumb:


Cheers mate.

So does qualifying start @ 8pm or the race?


----------



## John74

Qualifying at 8pm then straight into the race.


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Qualifying at 8pm then straight into the race.


Cool  just doing a bit of testing in preparation


----------



## DAN019780

cant wait to race tonight ,battie of the leons round 2:lol:


----------



## terrymcg

Is there any space left on this for tonight? And more importantly... are there any good cars in the club I could use as I have not had a chance to do anything??


----------



## John74

If you have a quick try of any of mine in the club and like them let me know and i will gift you the setup tune so you can change it as you want.


----------



## terrymcg

John74 said:


> If you have a quick try of any of mine in the club and like them let me know and i will gift you the setup tune so you can change it as you want.


Thanks John! However I am out at the moment until later. Do you know if any will be competitive out of the box. Certainly not a winning car, but one that will keep up!


----------



## RandomlySet

TBH, I don't think anything will keep up as standard. 

Plus, if you plan on joining, you have to use the same car for the series


----------



## admg1

terrymcg said:


> Thanks John! However I am out at the moment until later. Do you know if any will be competitive out of the box. Certainly not a winning car, but one that will keep up!


If you don't have a chance to sort a car out for tonight, use the civic in the club garage that John put in there. 
It's probably not set up to win but you'll definitely be competitive with it.


----------



## John74

terrymcg said:


> Thanks John! However I am out at the moment until later. Do you know if any will be competitive out of the box. Certainly not a winning car, but one that will keep up!


Whats your gamertag ?


----------



## terrymcg

John74 said:


> Whats your gamertag ?


Tersman, already got you down John as I used to play last year now and again, although not competetive!


----------



## terrymcg

admg1 said:


> If you don't have a chance to sort a car out for tonight, use the civic in the club garage that John put in there.
> It's probably not set up to win but you'll definitely be competitive with it.


Is that the Lime green type one, as there are quite a few in there from memory...........


----------



## admg1

Yeah that's the one


----------



## RandomlySet

*GET IN!!!!*​
Just doing some final testing and tweaking, and just broke into 1:01s 










About 5 laps before that I got a 1:02.005!!! The next 4 were massively slower (like 1:02.4##), then I break into the 1:01s with 1:01.878!

Biggest smile on my face ever now lol


----------



## retroruss

John74 said:


> Qualifying at 8pm then straight into the race.


good luck all with the racing tonight make sure you save the replay i enjoy watching them

dont forget to record the new series of top gear lads :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

-Mat- said:


> *GET IN!!!!*​
> Just doing some final testing and tweaking, and just broke into 1:01s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 5 laps before that I got a 1:02.005!!! The next 4 were massively slower (like 1:02.4##), then I break into the 1:01s with 1:01.878!
> 
> Biggest smile on my face ever now lol


Nice one Mat, I won't be that far behind you :driver:


----------



## admg1

Nice one Mat :thumb:
I've just checked all the leaderboard times and all I can say is that it's going to be really close tonight between everyone :driver:


----------



## RandomlySet

Cracking race lads. I've never been so hot or sweated so much whilst playing a game online! Is it sad that im still grinning and over the moon at winning. lol


----------



## GR33N

-Mat- said:


> Cracking race lads. I've never been so hot or sweated so much whilst playing a game online! Is it sad that im still grinning and over the moon at winning. lol


I think i was a bit cautious on the first lap, but still better than a demolition derby in the first corner :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well done mat !!! Top result  good luck next week


----------



## John74

Great racing by everyone tonight , top marks to everyone for keeping it clean on the first lap :thumb: i did fear what might happen going into that second corner but you guys made it look easy.

Well done to Ben Gr33n on taking pole in his first ever BTCC race, N30 MDR for taking the win and making look easy and if i remember rightly Dean R32 took fastest race lap. Nice mix of cars taking a share of the spoils.

Race replay is on my storefront , if you want me to gift it to you drop me a message on xbox live.

PI drops for next race is John74 A570pi and N30 MDR A580pi, as intraphase2011 finished 4th he recovers 10pi and will be A600pi for his next race.


----------



## dean j

Yep. Great racing tonight lads. Well done Mat for the win. 

John was still quick even with a PI drop! At this rate he'll be racing a B class Kia! 

Where's the leader board?


----------



## John74

intraphase takes care of the points, will most likely post them tomorrow.


----------



## admg1

Well done mat for coming first :thumb:
It was also great to see no collisions on the first lap.

Roll on next Sunday :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Results are in for the second race
1st N30MDR
2nd John74
3rd DeanR32
4th intraphase2011
5th admg1
6th Een1
7th Jacko575
8th skillz tom
9th BEN GR33N
10th dubplate dan
11th dano1978o
12th Chris Oneil
13th Tersman

points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position

20 N30MDR
17 John74
16 DeanR32
13 intraphase2011
11 admg1
10 Een1
9 Jacko575
8 skillz tom
8 BEN GR33N
6 dubplate dan
5 dano1978o
4 Chris Oneil
3 Tersman

SEASON STANDINGS

standings points	
John74 39	1st
N30 MDR 31	2nd
Intraphase2011	30	3rd
deanr32 23	4th
Een1 23	5th
skillz tom 23	6th
Jacko575 18	7th
admg1 16	8th
dano1978o 15	9th
chris Oneil 12	10th
dubplate dan12	11th
BEN GR33N	8	12th
matty03g 4	13th
Tersman 3	14th

for your infomation john will be running with 570 pi while matt will have 580 pi


----------



## John74

Some good close battles starting to take shape in the overall championship table :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Clucking Bell!!! Im second :doublesho


----------



## DAN019780

good win mat great race ,i was well of the pace last night need to pratice alot more and learn how to tune my car right 
I see iam on the season standing twice can I add the points together please


----------



## Dan J

Well done Mat for the win,
Not a good race for me, lost 3/4 places off the start line had to battle for a few laps to overtake Dano19780 (sorry for those couple of nudges Dan I out braked myself a few times) 
Got 10th again which I really hope isn't going to be the norm for this car throughout this season.


----------



## DAN019780

Dan J said:


> Well done Mat for the win,
> Not a good race for me, lost 3/4 places off the start line had to battle for a few laps to overtake Dano19780 (sorry for those couple of nudges Dan I out braked myself a few times)
> Got 10th again which I really hope isn't going to be the norm for this car throughout this season.


no probs dan all part of the racing


----------



## IntrAphasE

intraphase2011 and DeanR32









intraphase2011 and DeanR32 battling it out









skillz tom and jacko575 battling for position









intaphase2011's bold overtake on Een1 underbraking


----------



## RandomlySet

LOve the second pic


----------



## GR33N

Anyone had a go at Suzuka? I got a 2:16.911 earlier and it was a pretty scruffy lap


----------



## John74

Not tried yet but running 570pi i will be lucky to break 2:22 :lol:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Not tried yet but running 570pi i will be lucky to break 2:22 :lol:


You had better start losing then John :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Best I can get currently is 2.21 from a good lap, scruffy laps are 2.22/23.


----------



## John74

Ok just ran 5 test laps in 570pi and 2.19.9 clean lap is my best so far.


----------



## admg1

My best lap so far is a 2.19.6 I think but I'm pretty sure i can get that time down with a bit more testing.


----------



## IntrAphasE

about what i was expecting from you john


----------



## Dan J

Back to the drawing board for me by the looks of it, I've got the handling pretty much bang on, need to squeeze a bit more out of this gearbox.


----------



## IntrAphasE

running a 2:16:9 dead still not a great lap


----------



## GR33N

When I said 1:16.911 I obviously meant 2:16.911 :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

gr33n said:


> When I said 1:16.911 I obviously meant 2:16.911 :lol:


i had guessed thats what you meant


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> running a 2:16:9 dead still not a great lap


:doublesho I can only dream of those lap times, this cobalt is pants and is never going to be competetive, I'm really regretting picking it.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> :doublesho I can only dream of those lap times, this cobalt is pants and is never going to be competetive, I'm really regretting picking it.


what times you running dan


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> what times you running dan


2.21s is the best I can get on a good clean run


----------



## wildwash

This looks ace, used to do btcc spec races on forza 3 but havent had a good go on forza 4 yet. Number of cars on the grid is great, would love to join in next race.


----------



## RandomlySet

Time for me to have a crack at Suzuka now


----------



## Dan J

-Mat- said:


> Time for me to have a crack at Suzuka now


Ill be on later tonight if you are up for a bit of practice for sunday.


----------



## John74

Dan J said:


> :doublesho I can only dream of those lap times, this cobalt is pants and is never going to be competetive, I'm really regretting picking it.


Just took my cobalt ss around and got a 2:16.053 clean lap with the setup i sent you, not best suited to the track but keep it smooth and tight in the corners and it will do a good lap time :thumb:


----------



## admg1

I got my time down to 2.18.5 last night.
Hopefully I can get a bit quicker before Sunday.


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> I got my time down to 2.18.5 last night.
> Hopefully I can get a bit quicker before Sunday.


I had a few laps just before you added me last night, and the best I could get was 2:17.3, not sure where 0.4 of a second went overnight because I haven't altered the car :lol:


----------



## admg1

gr33n said:


> I had a few laps just before you added me last night, and the best I could get was 2:17.3, not sure where 0.4 of a second went overnight because I haven't altered the car :lol:


Track conditions :lol:
I'm hoping I can get in the 2.17's before Sunday, I just need to try and get a bit more practice in before then.


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Just took my cobalt ss around and got a 2:16.053 clean lap with the setup i sent you, not best suited to the track but keep it smooth and tight in the corners and it will do a good lap time :thumb:


Looks like I need to change my driving style then  , I managed to beat one of your times in rivals last night  it was hard work though:driver: your a tough man to beat.

I've some how managed to delete that original set up you sent me but kept the ones I've tweaked from it, is it possible to send it over again please.

I'm in for a mammoth practise session by the looks of it.


----------



## John74

Dan J said:


> I've some how managed to delete that original set up you sent me but kept the ones I've tweaked from it, is it possible to send it over again please.


Sent :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> Track conditions :lol:
> I'm hoping I can get in the 2.17's before Sunday, I just need to try and get a bit more practice in before then.


Yeh, someones spilt oil on the track. Sort it out marshals :lol:


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Sent :thumb:


Recieved John thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

I got a 2:18.7 last night ,think I can go a little bit faster with a bit more pratice


----------



## John74

Running 570pi anyone want to place bets on where i will finish on sunday :lol:


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> Running 570pi anyone want to place bets on where i will finish on sunday :lol:


Behind me hopefully :lol:


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Running 570pi anyone want to place bets on where i will finish on sunday :lol:


Top 3 easily John :driver:


----------



## admg1

Dan J said:


> Top 3 easily John :driver:


That means I'll have to finish 1st or 2nd then :doublesho :lol:
I'll be on at about 10pm tonight for a bit of practice with my cousins, if anyone wants to join us they are more than welcome to.


----------



## Dan J

Will proberly join you then as me and my brother in law will be on tonight, my brother in law has also joined the the club ( benry destroyer), we were racing last night on Suzuka in our race cars trying to get the times down which I managed to get a 2.20  
Hopefully see you later then


----------



## admg1

If you see me on there in a private lobby, join it and we'll have a couple of races.


----------



## Dan J

Cool will do mate :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

got a 2:16.156 round suzuka in my cobalt....has less than 300bhp to lol.

was on for a 2.15.8something but messed a few corners up. Its on my storefront and I think it follows the DW rules.


----------



## GR33N

Presumably we can't race on a snowy track, so the race must be postponed  :lol:

I don't think my cars very quick this week, really struggling to very much out of it


----------



## admg1

I was struggling last night, I couldn't get quicker than a 2.19 for some reason :wall:


----------



## John74

Still quicker than my Kia :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Think I did a 2:18 something, should be fun again


----------



## wildwash

my btcc spec cars.. got 2:18.36 in the cobalt and and 2:18.85 in the civic.. the audi is quick aswell..
























































and not within the rules as its pre 2002 but bit of fun

















the audi is my fav to drive so that would be the one i would be driving if i raced


----------



## retroruss

just run run a 2.15


----------



## admg1

wildwash said:


> my btcc spec cars.. got 2:18.36 in the cobalt and and 2:18.85 in the civic.. the audi is quick aswell..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not within the rules as its pre 2002 but bit of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the audi is my fav to drive so that would be the one i would be driving if i raced





retroruss said:


> just run run a 2.15


Try and join in tonight if you can. We start at 8pm :car:
If you can join in, we might get a full grid of 16 for the first time.


----------



## wildwash

Gamer tag wilDtub I'll be around tonight


----------



## admg1

wildwash said:


> Gamer tag wilDtub I'll be around tonight


I'll put the Xbox on in a bit and send you a friend request :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

I'm going on in a minute to put some laps in ready for tonight and see if I can get lower than 2.20.


----------



## Dan J

Just managed a 2.19 with intraphase set up  I'm happy with that.


----------



## John74

For those joining remember FWD or RWD only , cars that are 4WD can be used so long as they have been converted to RWD.

Automatic or manual gears only no using the clutch.

Will be interesting if we fill all 16 grid slots tonight :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> For those joining remember FWD or RWD only , cars that are 4WD can be used so long as they have been converted to RWD.
> 
> Automatic or manual gears only no using the clutch.
> 
> Will be interesting if we fill all 16 grid slots tonight :thumb:


My brother in law will be joining us tonight if there's enough space in the lobby, ive had him practising the last few nights.


----------



## terrymcg

Dan J said:


> My brother in law will be joining us tonight if there's enough space in the lobby, ive had him practising the last few nights.


Fresh blood....maybe I wont come last!

Cmon Terry its the taking part that counts.....


----------



## Dan J

terrymcg said:


> Fresh blood....maybe I wont come last!
> 
> Cmon Terry its the taking part that counts.....


:lol: same here, sitting back in 10th playing catch up is no fun, I've had to change my driving style as that's what causing my crap track position though I managed to get a reasonable qualifying time at silverstone to then loose 5 places off the start
Fingers crossed I can get up there with John,Mat, and intraphase


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> Gamer tag wilDtub I'll be around tonight


alright mate, how was the truck drifting today?

Ill try and be on at 8 as well tonight. what times does everything finish by?


----------



## Dan J

Whenever you want to mate, the race will be finished before 9 I'd say then we jump into whatever and have a laugh, you can stay on or drop out when you like.


----------



## stevobeavo

cool, ment to be having a night with the GF but managed to blag a hour or so for xbox. 

GT is slevo beavo (with a l not a t)


----------



## admg1

Looks like it could be a full grid tonight, can't wait


----------



## wildwash

My 4wd Audi has been switched to rear but after a little more tuning today I will be using the chevy fwd.. Looking forward to this alot now


----------



## GR33N

I can't hear a word you're all saying but I appear to be in the lobby at long last


----------



## Dan J

gr33n said:


> I can't hear a word you're all saying but I appear to be in the lobby at long last


It won't let me in the lobby:wall:

Then it let's me join when everyone's 6 laps into the race, not chuffed.


----------



## stevobeavo

Turn 10 servers appear to be crap atm.

Great race by everyone tonight and thanks for making the isoz team (wildwash and myself) feel welcome

Surprised I bagged fastest lap in the race  Ill try get some pics up over the next few days.


----------



## John74

Dan J said:


> It won't let me in the lobby:wall:
> 
> Then it let's me join when everyone's 6 laps into the race, not chuffed.


Sorry about that but after 30 minutes of trying everything we could you was unlucky enough to be the only one not able to get in for some reason. Sooner T10 sort the servers out the better as they seem to be very hit or miss with joining big lobbies.

The racing was good tonight even if the best i could do was 7th after being punted into the gravel trap at the end of lap 1 but to be honest i think it only cost me 1 place in the end.

Now we have had 16 people take part i will now lock the BTCC racing to just those 16 racers unless someone does not intend to do any more rounds :driver:

Next Round 4 at Sunset Peninsula Club reverse 16 laps.

PI drops

BEN GR33N 580pi
John74 580pi
intraphase2011 590pi
N30 MDR 590pi

Should make things interesting :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

thanks for the race everyone, glad i could be apart of it... couple of quick pics before the artistic ones come along..


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Sorry about that but after 30 minutes of trying everything we could you was unlucky enough to be the only one not able to get in for some reason. Sooner T10 sort the servers out the better as they seem to be very hit or miss with joining big lobbies.
> 
> The racing was good tonight even if the best i could do was 7th after being punted into the gravel trap at the end of lap 1 but to be honest i think it only cost me 1 place in the end.
> 
> Now we have had 16 people take part i will now lock the BTCC racing to just those 16 racers unless someone does not intend to do any more rounds :driver:
> 
> Next Round 4 at Sunset Peninsula Club reverse 16 laps.
> 
> PI drops
> 
> BEN GR33N 580pi
> John74 580pi
> intraphase2011 590pi
> N30 MDR 590pi
> 
> Should make things interesting :thumb:


No need to appoligise mate :thumb: wasn't your fault, where does that leave me for points etc as ive missed a race that I could of potentially won some in.
Can't believe I've missed out on tonight's race I've been bloody practicing all week for tonight and I was looking foward to it.
I ended up switching my Xbox off before I hit it with a blunt object as I was raging tbh.
Going to start practicing for next weeks race.


----------



## GR33N

Took me ages to get in, 2 router resets and several tweaks 2 the router setting! Then all i could hear was intermittent voice from everyone until we started qualifying. After that all was well


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> No need to appoligise mate :thumb: wasn't your fault, where does that leave me for points etc as ive missed a race that I could of potentially won some in.
> Can't believe I've missed out on tonight's race I've been bloody practicing all week for tonight and I was looking foward to it.
> I ended up switching my Xbox off before I hit it with a blunt object as I was raging tbh.
> Going to start practicing for next weeks race.


dan the system works where its you top 9 results that count which does give you the chance to miss a few


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> dan the system works where its you top 9 results that count which does give you the chance to miss a few


Ok cool:thumb:

Still not happy I missed one though as I am really getting into this and intended to do every race in the season.


----------



## admg1

I didn't have the greatest of nights last night.
I started off well qualifying 5th, I then lost a place on the first corner by going wide because I didn't want to hit John.
I then got punted from behind going into the s bends causing me to spin out slightly, dropping me down a few more places and giving me aero damage. Then to round things off I got caught up in the incident on the last chicane which gave me more aero damage and gearbox damage.
I managed to limp home in 10th which wasn't to bad considering.
Roll on next week :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Right then better late than never but here come the standings after race 3

Results for round 3 suzuka full


1st BEN GR33N
2nd intraphase2011
3rd wilDtub
4th slevo beavo
5th deanR32
6th Een1
7th John74
8th Jacko575
9th matty03g
10th admg1
11th Tersman
12th chris oneil
13th N30MDR
14th DANO19780

Points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position


21 BEN GR33N
17 intraphase2011
14 wilDtub
14 slevo beavo
11 deanR32
10 Een1
9 John74
8 Jacko575
7 matty03g
6 admg1
5 Tersman
4 chris oneil
3 N30MDR
2 DANO19780

and this is how the season now stands


standings points
1st John74 48
2nd Intraphase2011	47
3rd deanr32 34
4th N30 MDR 34
5th Een1 33
6th BEN GR33N 29
7th Jacko575 26
8th skillz tom 23
9th admg1 22
10th dano1978o 17
11th chris Oneil 16
12th slevo beavo 14
13th wilDtub 14
14th dubplate dan	12
15th matty03g 11
16th Tersman 8

next week the people running with handicaps are
John74 580pi
intraphase2011 590pi
BEN GR33N 580pi
N30 MDR 590pi

for those who may ask why im in a position lower than someone with the same points its cause i do it alphabetically so your user name effects your standing lol but when i do the final scores at end of season i will look into fastest laps and poles as deciding factors

stevo well done for spotting my weekly mistake


----------



## stevobeavo

intraphase will was 3rd and I was 4th.....another lap however lol


----------



## RandomlySet

Can I also remind folk, when overtaking, do so carefully. And on a track with plenty of long straights, pass them there instead of on corners. I offered someone a position several times on a straight last night before then tried a couple of laps later and nudged me on a corner, therefore making me lose all my ground on the car in front!

I don't mind being overtaken, but when I'm making progress on a car ahead of me, I will let you pass as I know no doubt you will also pass the car in front of me, that I will eventually pass (if that makes sense).


----------



## terrymcg

-Mat- said:


> Can I also remind folk, when overtaking, do so carefully. And on a track with plenty of long straights, pass them there instead of on corners. I offered someone a position several times on a straight last night before then tried a couple of laps later and nudged me on a corner, therefore making me lose all my ground on the car in front!
> 
> I don't mind being overtaken, but when I'm making progress on a car ahead of me, I will let you pass as I know no doubt you will also pass the car in front of me, that I will eventually pass (if that makes sense).


Are you M30 MDR? If so mate I can honestly say when I hit you it was due to lag. I was up aside you and was planning on sliding up the inside, then you suddenly appeared across my front bumper at 90 degrees! So apologies!

So it was not payback from you tapped me from behind and sent me off!


----------



## admg1

Well done Ben for pole and winning last night :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

terrymcg said:


> Are you M30 MDR? If so mate I can honestly say when I hit you it was due to lag. I was up aside you and was planning on sliding up the inside, then you suddenly appeared across my front bumper at 90 degrees! So apologies!
> 
> So it was not payback from you tapped me from behind and sent me off!


Yeah that's me. No problem at all fella. Just got frustrated lol

Easy to see lag issues when cars are in front, but not so easy when behind.

Roll on next week


----------



## terrymcg

Yeah I know what you mean mate, i had a good couple of laps trying to pass you! 

I just watched the replay back and the bit you are on about is at 8:59, strangely if you watch from my car I don't even appear to touch you but your car just veers about like its been hit, so I reckon it must have been lag. 

Well thats my story and im sticking to it!


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> I didn't have the greatest of nights last night.
> I started off well qualifying 5th, I then lost a place on the first corner by going wide because I didn't want to hit John.
> I then got punted from behind going into the s bends causing me to spin out slightly, dropping me down a few more places and giving me aero damage. Then to round things off I got caught up in the incident on the last chicane which gave me more aero damage and gearbox damage.
> I managed to limp home in 10th which wasn't to bad considering.
> Roll on next week :thumb:


Aero damage is a killer, cost me 3seconds a lap last week from a tiny little nudge  then this week 7% damage on the engine cost me 1.5seconds a lap :lol:

Ill try and keep a fully working car next week


----------



## admg1

gr33n said:


> Aero damage is a killer, cost me 3seconds a lap last week from a tiny little nudge  then this week 7% damage on the engine cost me 1.5seconds a lap :lol:
> 
> Ill try and keep a fully working car next week


I know what you mean. I qualified with a 2.18.5 and during the race my quickest was a 2.22 because of the damage I got.


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> I know what you mean. I qualified with a 2.18.5 and during the race my quickest was a 2.22 because of the damage I got.


Carrying damage is fine until someone comes to overtake you and you realised there's nothing you can do about it, so have to watch them tear past :lol:


----------



## John74

Carrying damage is a real killer with all the cars being so closely matched , one reason i try not to play bumper cars but some times you just carn't avoid picking up some damage.

Post one on page one of this thread now updated with lastest results, championship tables etc.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Sounds like a great race guys sorry i missed it  but rest assured ill be back this week  punting people off/crashing and trying to steal points


----------



## stevobeavo

some pics of the race last night

Good start by everyone



epic 4 wheel lock up by the SEAT






bit of bumping


A lot of bumping


Mr Gr33n out in front




Slip-streaming at its best 


isoz boys slugging it out






Evasive action to avoid Intraphase at the last chicane 







And the winner crossing the line


And 2nd/3rd and 4th finishing with 1.5 seconds of each other


----------



## impster

who needs sky to watch motor racing eh???

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## RandomlySet

terrymcg said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate, i had a good couple of laps trying to pass you!
> 
> I just watched the replay back and the bit you are on about is at 8:59, strangely if you watch from my car I don't even appear to touch you but your car just veers about like its been hit, so I reckon it must have been lag.
> 
> Well thats my story and im sticking to it!


:lol:

Hey ho.... It's only a game. Must admit I do get frustrated when it happens, but an hour later I just sit back and think it's only a game :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

love that last pic just goes to show how close the race was


----------



## Tom_the_great

Awsome pics above !!! i already wish it was sunday !!!!


----------



## admg1

Great photos steveo :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Amazing pics Steve love how good they look when you take them..super racing,watching the replay back i love how the read seems to start locking before the front on the redbull motor?or was it the seat..working those breaks really hard..I have 55% breaking at the rear and 120% break pressure and still doesn't do what that does


----------



## GR33N

Stevobeavo, brilliant pics there mate :thumb:



wildwash said:


> Amazing pics Steve love how good they look when you take them..super racing,watching the replay back i love how the read seems to start locking before the front on the redbull motor?or was it the seat..working those breaks really hard..I have 55% breaking at the rear and 120% break pressure and still doesn't do what that does


If your brakes are set up at 55%, thats 55% of the bias to the front and 45% to the back mate. To get more going to the back you need a lower number like 45% front. Or at least thats how mines tuning page shows up :thumb:

I tend to run 45-40% front (so more bias to the rear wheels) and then run 105-110% brake pressure. Although, I'm possibly in the minority on that one :lol:

To me, having a bit more brake bias to the back really helps to turn the car into a corner and eliminate understeer, provided you don't go too far and produce oversteer on the corner entry :thumb:



-Mat- said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hey ho.... It's only a game. Must admit I do get frustrated when it happens, but an hour later I just sit back and think it's only a game :lol:


It probably doesn't help that I punted you off the track on a straight in the seconds race we had. I didn't realise how slowly you were going when I came up to lap you, sorry about that.


----------



## wildwash

Yea my breaks are set 45% front but 55% rear which sounded more like the right way round to say it..

Second race was a bummer i got a 1:04 something but it was dirty then only got 1:05 something as a clean lap and when lapping two cars that had a coming together went to go round and hit quick sand  so only got second.. But think this next race could still be good bit risky for crashes as there are some very high speed section then very heavy breaking zones..should be fun


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> Amazing pics Steve love how good they look when you take them..super racing,watching the replay back i love how the read seems to start locking before the front on the redbull motor?or was it the seat..working those breaks really hard..I have 55% breaking at the rear and 120% break pressure and still doesn't do what that does


It was the white SEAT Leon. Was pretty cool watching it in the replay, rears lock up then the back end steps out, followed by a 4 wheel lock up slide.

Just glad he slowed it down in time as I was the car in front of him :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

i never saved the replay if someone would be so kind to gift it me


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> i never saved the replay if someone would be so kind to gift it me


I think I've got it, whats your gamer tag?


----------



## IntrAphasE

intraphase2011


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> intraphase2011


Got ya, found you thru -MAT-


----------



## DAN019780

stevobeavo said:


> It was the white SEAT Leon. Was pretty cool watching it in the replay, rears lock up then the back end steps out, followed by a 4 wheel lock up slide.
> 
> Just glad he slowed it down in time as I was the car in front of him :lol:


just watched the replay back that was a close one stevo think iam going to look at my brakes

sorry for the nudge on the end of lap 1 john I got smashed up bad had to pit meaning race over


----------



## John74

DAN019780 said:


> just watched the replay back that was a close one stevo think iam going to look at my brakes
> 
> sorry for the nudge on the end of lap 1 john I got smashed up bad had to pit meaning race over


No worries like i said before sometimes it carn't be helped, i had already been nudged into the gravel trap then tapped again to make sure :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

worked in your favour though john least you got some pi back


----------



## John74

Would rather finish 4th and get pi back rather than 7th but was never going to happen to many fast cars/racers out there. Best i could of done without getting nudged off would have been 6th so i got off pretty lightly just loosing the one place.


----------



## stevobeavo

Anyone practiced for the next race? Having trouble in the colbalt, doesnt handle as well as the Teg I normally race in BTCC type events and having less than 300bhp is a killer on the straights. Im getting 1:06.6-1:07.5's atm


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> Anyone practiced for the next race? Having trouble in the colbalt, doesnt handle as well as the Teg I normally race in BTCC type events and having less than 300bhp is a killer on the straights. Im getting 1:06.6-1:07.5's atm


how strange stevo i got a cobolt i set up and was easy able to run into the 1:04:5's


----------



## John74

Bloody show off :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

I got a 104.5 last night but seem to be averaging low 105s


----------



## Matty03g

I am running about the same dan:car: low 1.5 but a couple of dirty 1.4


----------



## wildwash

i will get an actualy time tonight but on the practise the other day in the cobalt i got a dirty lap (was from running wide at the end of the one before though) but it was in the 1:04 area... thats with only 304bhp so not alot... maybe adjust your set up for this one steve and stick some more power in?


----------



## Tom_the_great

my dub has less then 290 BHP and i can reach 145MPH and can get low 1:05 easy and some 1:04's 

power isnt everything


----------



## Dan J

I'm running the cobalt and getting 1.05s on average, 1.04s on a dirty lap so not bad really.


----------



## stevobeavo

Tis annoying as this morning in the integra I managed low 1:04's and averaged 1:05's.

Think a complete new setup is required for this track  and I only have sunday afternoon to do so lol. Oh well sounds like its going to be a good race as most are getting 1:04-1:05's

Just noticed your from crawley as well dan. What part.


----------



## admg1

I need to get some practice in I think. My best time is a 1.06 :doublesho


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> my dub has less then 290 BHP and i can reach 145MPH and can get low 1:05 easy and some 1:04's
> 
> power isnt everything


I'll second that Tom, I'm getting similar times with my civic which as only 323 bhp but it's light and handles nice.


----------



## John74

Just ran a few test laps , 1:04.857 was my best clean lap in my 580pi Kia but that was an all or nothing lap pushing it to the very limit of my driving. Tried to do that two laps in a row and it didn't end well :lol:


----------



## Dan J

stevobeavo said:


> Tis annoying as this morning in the integra I managed low 1:04's and averaged 1:05's.
> 
> Think a complete new setup is required for this track  and I only have sunday afternoon to do so lol. Oh well sounds like its going to be a good race as most are getting 1:04-1:05's
> 
> Just noticed your from crawley as well dan. What part.


Crawley down, nice area and not far from either town really, where about in Crawley you from stevo?


----------



## RandomlySet

I got a 1:06.4 last night with damage and only A590pi


----------



## wildwash

In my cobalt with the same setup as last weeks race I just ran a clean 1:04.885 then with a couple of quick tweaks for the new track ran a 1:04.330 which I'm happy with of course


----------



## stevobeavo

Dan J said:


> Crawley down, nice area and not far from either town really, where about in Crawley you from stevo?


Im in Ifield. bought a house there in Novemeber. Near the rusper road


----------



## GR33N

Best I can do is 1:05.9 with 580pi, but they're rare laps, most are 1:06.1-3


----------



## stevobeavo

soooo 5min test this morning ended like this......



:lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

thats how most of my testing ends up as i get board and usally try find somewhere to roll it


----------



## Dan J

On the first really tight chicane I can get it up on two wheels and do a bit of dukes of hazard


----------



## Tom_the_great

haha ! i might be on later tonight after football for an hour or two if anyone fancys a few races 

Gamertag:
Skillz Tom


----------



## IntrAphasE

now down into 1:04:8's


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> haha ! i might be on later tonight after football for an hour or two if anyone fancys a few races
> 
> Gamertag:
> Skillz Tom


I'll add you:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dan J said:


> I'll add you:thumb:


Ok bud 

just letting people know Servers have been tinkered with (thank god) and there is a new DLC with a free VW polo GTI

T


----------



## John74

Anyone done any multiplayer yet and noticed if getting people into a lobby etc was any better ? Would be good to get all 16 BTCC racers online and into a race without any hassle.


----------



## terrymcg

I am home alone tonight if anyone is up fir some racing in prep for Sunday!


----------



## admg1

Didn't get a chance to get on last night.
I'm going to be on tonight with mattyg and dano for some practice at 10pm.
If anyone wants to join us, I'll send you an invite once we set up a lobby.


----------



## IntrAphasE

would join ya admg but me and john will still be in the other btcc we do


----------



## stevobeavo

Well Im here waiting in my pit for the race tomorrow  Got a few camera set up's that should make for good photos.


----------



## Matty03g

I think there be a few cars in the pits this Sunday if that 1st bend has anything to say about it!!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## Dan J

admg1 said:


> Didn't get a chance to get on last night.
> I'm going to be on tonight with mattyg and dano for some practice at 10pm.
> If anyone wants to join us, I'll send you an invite once we set up a lobby.


I'll be up for it mate, drop me a message when your set up:thumb:


----------



## admg1

Yeah Dano likes it in the pits :lol:

Dan j- i'll send you an invite once we set the lobby up


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> Yeah Dano likes it in the pits :lol:


ha ha very funny mabey you can join me in the pitts this week got lonely last week


----------



## stevobeavo

Tbh most of the corners are ones were people will have a big smash. should be interesting. Also to make a pit stop will cost almost a entire lap as well.


----------



## Po*Low*

Can i join in, On tomorrows race ? Ill put a novice sticker on the back of my car


----------



## IntrAphasE

Po*Low* said:


> Can i join in, On tomorrows race ? Ill put a novice sticker on the back of my car


unfortunately m8 the grid is now locked with all 16 places taken


----------



## admg1

Me, dano, mattyg and tersman had a couple of good close races last night.
Hopefully it'll be the same tonight and I hope I can avoid any bumper car action :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

I agree admg, would be nice to stay away from any bumb and scraps tonight, enjoyed last night mate :driver: think I need a new setup for Iberian track:thumb:


----------



## Dan J

admg1 said:


> Me, dano, mattyg and tersman had a couple of good close races last night.
> Hopefully it'll be the same tonight and I hope I can avoid any bumper car action :lol:


Didn't get on till late last night so missed the session unfortunatly


----------



## Matty03g

We are online most saturday nights mate so hopefully you can join next week, I'll send u a friends request later online


----------



## GR33N

Im not looking forward to tonight, 20pi down is going to be a real struggle on this track I think, still atleast I can probably regain some pi when I finish under 4th :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

Just managed a 1:05.5 with 590pi


----------



## GR33N

-Mat- said:


> Just managed a 1:05.5 with 590pi


I think im getting more like 1:06.1 with 580pi, then then again im driving a Honda, it's hardly powerful or torquey :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Looks like its going to be a close one tonight with pretty close lap times, I'm really hoping the server isn't going d1ck about aswell.


----------



## GR33N

GR33N said:


> I think im getting more like 1:06.1 with 580pi, then then again im driving a Honda, it's hardly powerful or torquey :lol:


Just got a 1:05.9 with 580pi that'll do :lol:


----------



## Po*Low*

IntrAphasE said:


> unfortunately m8 the grid is now locked with all 16 places taken


Okay to join in with the next one ?


----------



## GR33N

Po*Low* said:


> Okay to join in with the next one ?


As far as I know, its locked for the season now mate :thumb:


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> As far as I know, its locked for the season now mate :thumb:


Now we have 16 racers I am having to limit the series to those 16 that already joined up, have a few people wanting to do the odd race or join in late but the danger i that even if we remove the points they earn there is always the chance of being involved in something that effects the race of someone racing in the whole championship.

Although Season 1 Detailing World BTCC is full keep an eye out on this section to see what other events that will be taking place in the future :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

Great race tonight guys. I have some photos but forza wont let me into 'my forza' atm


----------



## IntrAphasE

And here come the tables 

positions

slevo beavo	1
john74	2
intraphase2011	3
skillz tom	4
DANO19780	5
wilDtub	6
Tersman	7
BEN GR33N	8
Jacko575	9
Een1	10
admg1	11
chris Oneil	12
deanR32	13
dubplate dan	14
matty03g	15
N30 MDR	16

Points for the race
slevo beavo 22
john74 17
intraphase2011 15
skillz tom 13
DANO19780 11
wilDtub 10
Tersman 9
BEN GR33N 8
Jacko575 7
Een1 6
admg1 5
chris Oneil 4
deanR32 3
dubplate dan 2
matty03g 1
N30 MDR 1

and the season standings 


standings points	
John74	65	1st
Intraphase2011	62	2nd
Een1	39	3rd
BEN GR33N	37	4th
deanr32	37	5th
skillz tom	36	6th
slevo beavo	36	7th
N30 MDR 35	8th
Jacko575	33	9th
dano1978o 28	10th
admg1 27	11th
wilDtub	24	12th
chris Oneil 20	13th
tersman	17	14th
dubplate dan	14	15th
matty03g 12	16th

pi drops for next race are
john74 570pi
intraphase2011 590pi
BEN GR33N 590pi
slevo beavo 580pi


----------



## John74

Well done Stevo :thumb: Pole, race win and fastest lap if i remember rightly. Plenty of championship points :driver:

Have to say WilDtub was looking at a sure 2nd place he seemed to miss his braking piont as he get close to two lapped cars having their own battle and ended up crashing into the rear of one car. Very unlucky matey but a good recovery to 6th place in the end.

10/10 to Mat for sticking it on the roof , looked a class effort on the replay :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Well done Stevo :thumb: Pole, race win and fastest lap if i remember rightly. Plenty of championship points :driver:
> 
> Have to say WilDtub was looking at a sure 2nd place he seemed to miss his braking piont as he get close to two lapped cars having their own battle and ended up crashing into the rear of one car. Very unlucky matey but a good recovery to 6th place in the end.
> 
> 10/10 to Mat for sticking it on the roof , looked a class effort on the replay :thumb:


Cheers John. Wasnt fun negotiating the back markers but luckily most people knew what to do and communicated with the faster car to prove a safe overtake.

My forza is working now but due to around 25 pics taken Ill post them tomorrow (Not a great track for photos tbh)


----------



## DAN019780

brill race last night guys well done stevo for a greart race :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Tbh 6th place isn't so bad..I think i would have got 2nd place with the hours me and Steve put into the setups it did show and up till lap 6 was pulling a small lead..I was taken by the seat dropping down from the outer line to right over the apex and I was holding alot of speed,when I braked hard and didn't turn I hoped to miss the civic but clipped the corner,sorry about that buddy I watched the replay back and it does look like bad driving on my part..I will make sure I slow it down when passing back markers in the future..they were having a race of their own and i went and ran into the back of them..oops. 
After my crash I was 4th but it was so funny with my damage trying to hold off dano and Tom but they had some pace to try and match, good racing


----------



## stevobeavo

Heres some picture. Not as good as last week but the lack of corners and over exposed track made it hard to get right.

Great start by John and the two chevy's


Most made it round the first corner without incident


Proving 4 does indeed go into 1


John74 in 3rd being chased


High kerbs ment a lot of 2 wheel action


Even some 1 wheel action


1st corner was difficult for many when pushing


unfortunately N30 MDR hit the dreaded final turn kerb a bit to much


And came to rest in the worst place possible


And for the tight racing in the mid field 


the inevitable happened


Chevy boys out in front


While the damaged cars from the crash made a pit stop.


2nd-5th all within distance of each other


While 1st was pulling a lead out


Sadly Wil_Dtub had a run in with a slower backmarker with ended his strong second place (stewards?)



Intraphase and DANO overtake will and move on the backmarker



Will and DANO had a great battle for a few laps



But a bump into the first corner damaged wills aero even more and couldnt keep up. And finished a overall 6th


'1 is the loneliness number that you'll ever meet' :lol:




Dont we all 


And the winner crossing the line.


Once again great racing and thanks to john for hosting it. And intraphase for doing the scoring :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Some great photos and some great racing last night 

well done to all those involved!


----------



## admg1

It was another not so good race for me last night.
I picked the wrong setup for qualifying which resulted in a 14th place start :wall:
Then me and Chris had a couple of coming togethers on the opening couple of laps, but that was more my fault for not letting him know I was up beside him.
I would of finished 12th but on the last lap, john's computer controlled car made Chris make a mistake so I finished 11th.

Great photos Steveo :thumb:


----------



## John74

Great pictures once again Stevo :thumb:

Championship tables etc now updated on the first page :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

good racing last night guys not nearly as much chaos as i thought there would be 
well done to stevo for the win pole and fastest lap 
loving how close the standings are with 6 points covering 3rd to 9th places


----------



## Tom_the_great

IntrAphasE said:


> loving how close the standings are with 6 points covering 3rd to 9th places


and im one race down so im super chuffed, bring on a top 4 finish for the season!!!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> and im one race down so im super chuffed, bring on a top 4 finish for the season!!!


aye will count as one your dropped races going to be interesting as we get further in to the series


----------



## Dan J

Great shots stevo,
Had a great qualifying session , IntrA that set up was spot on:thumb:
then got a helpfull nudge from the dark bora which sent me into mat who was parked on his roof, then after a pit stop which didn't really fix my car I got deliberately nudged by Een1????? Who was lapping me so didn't really need to get along side me and swipe my **** end out( watch replay)
Ended in 14th through NO fault of my own. Great race!!


----------



## IntrAphasE

no worrys dan can do the same again if you like


----------



## GR33N

I cant beleive ive sneaked into 4th :lol: Although it all looks a bit tight in the midfield :thumb: 

We'll see what can be done with 590pi next week


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well first round of testing got the integra running 0:56:489


----------



## RandomlySet

Again, sorry if I affected anyone by being on my roof. I did try telling you all but it's hard to be heard when everyone is chatting away.


----------



## stevobeavo

Joint 6th after two races. Happy about that but running 580pi is going to hurt me this round.


----------



## IntrAphasE

you shouldn't be to badly hurt on the shorter tracks stevo its the large tracks that hurt with the missing pi


----------



## stevobeavo

I'm having to kill both power and handling which i didnt want to do. When i have time ill have a quick zoom and see.


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> you shouldn't be to badly hurt on the shorter tracks stevo its the large tracks that hurt with the missing pi


Exactly, last race was a killer with 580pi for me in a Honda, im probably down on bhp and torque at 600pi :lol:


----------



## Dan J

-Mat- said:


> Again, sorry if I affected anyone by being on my roof. I did try telling you all but it's hard to be heard when everyone is chatting away.


yes its definatly hard to figure who's talking to who when theres 16 players in a lobby, 
it was a dead cert that one of us was going to hit you from where you were on the track out of that corner, it was quite trippy coming out of that corner side by side with the Bora hussling for position then seeing you appear infront of me upside down:lol:
the impact wrecked my front shocks ,engine/gearbox etc.

fingers crossed my next race is more fruitfull.


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> Well first round of testing got the integra running 0:56:489


0:57.045 is my best so far in the Kia with -30pi handicap


----------



## John74

-Mat- said:


> Again, sorry if I affected anyone by being on my roof. I did try telling you all but it's hard to be heard when everyone is chatting away.


Agreed not easy to be heard when so many in a lobby and enjoying the racing , just scared the life out of me as i went to run wide on that exit to try and carry speed onto the straight. To say i gripped my seat is an understatement, plus i thought it was Een1 on his roof as he was having a good chuckle about something.


----------



## Tom_the_great

-Mat- said:


> Again, sorry if I affected anyone by being on my roof. I did try telling you all but it's hard to be heard when everyone is chatting away.


Or your battary is dead so all i hear is "im......"roof".... "bend"... lol 

i know what you mean about background noise...


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> 0:57.045 is my best so far in the Kia with -30pi handicap


:doublesho you're taking the **** now :lol: Im struggling to get that with 590pi haha



Tom_the_great said:


> Or your battary is dead so all i hear is "im......"roof".... "bend"... lol
> 
> i know what you mean about background noise...


I think its the dodgey connects to be honest mate, with 16 people in the same race there's always going to be problems unless we all had top notch internet connections :lol:


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> Well first round of testing got the integra running 0:56:489


just managed a 57.633 with the suzuka set up :lol: 
turned the final drive up and it feels good on this track and the lack of slow corners is a bonus.


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> I think its the dodgey connects to be honest mate, with 16 people in the same race there's always going to be problems unless we all had top notch internet connections :lol:


i know im just trying to wind up -Mat- he always seems to fall fowl of no body hearing him 

PS

i might be on tonight if anybody fancys a few races or some testing


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> i know im just trying to wind up -Mat- he always seems to fall fowl of no body hearing him
> 
> PS
> 
> i might be on tonight if anybody fancys a few races or some testing


definatly mate, its boring practising on your own


----------



## Tom_the_great

I'm into the 56's breaking for tea be on about 30 mins if anyone's about


----------



## wildwash

Just had 10laps of first practice using sunset setup and got 56.905
I think I can do better but will have to push hard


----------



## admg1

My best time which I did the other week was a 56.995. 
Hopefully with a bit more tuning I can get that down a bit.


----------



## wildwash

56.763 and I am calling it a night today..will see if I can get the times down with tuning rather than pure rude tyre punishment and rev limiters


----------



## stevobeavo

Set up A i got a 0:57.062 and set up B i got 0:57.2something. Although i think B has more potential.


----------



## DAN019780

I managed a 57.2 last night ,cant see me going any quicker than that a clean race for everyone would be nice this week but I cant see that happening ,first corner is going to be fun!


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> I managed a 57.2 last night ,cant see me going any quicker than that a clean race for everyone would be nice this week but I cant see that happening ,first corner is going to be fun!


i very much doubt this race will be bump free as there are 2-3 decent lines and 2-3 different braking zones... so i think it really will be a case of he who can avoid or he who doesnt get damage will win  even on lapping you will have to be carefull ! as i think there will be alot going on this weekend!


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> i very much doubt this race will be bump free as there are 2-3 decent lines and 2-3 different braking zones... so i think it really will be a case of he who can avoid or he who doesnt get damage will win  even on lapping you will have to be carefull ! as i think there will be alot going on this weekend!


totally agree with you tom ,mind u I thought the same about silverstone the other week and that went ok


----------



## John74

First corner will be interesting , as the further down the grid you are the faster you are going when you need to brake compared to those that have started near the front of the grid.

Hopefully as we will be doing plenty of laps we can keep it clean at the start of the lap as we managed to at silverstone as there is no need to try and win it at the first corner.


----------



## GR33N

Hopefully, we can have a good fight for pole again


----------



## IntrAphasE

fingers crossed


----------



## John74

Lucky if i get in the top 8 with -30pi handicap :lol:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Lucky if i get in the top 8 with -30pi handicap :lol:


I know the feeling. I struggled with -20pi handicap last week, I just couldnt get the car to work right


----------



## IntrAphasE

thats the joys of a handicap


----------



## GR33N

I think I might have an hour tonight as see what I can do with that car :thumb:

What times are people getting, I know there were a few high 56s - low 57s mentioned on the last page? I think I managed a 56.4 the other day


----------



## IntrAphasE

which car ben the setup i sent hoping to get some more tuning work done on it tomorrow


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> which car ben the setup i sent hoping to get some more tuning work done on it tomorrow


I dont know how your tune is so fast, but it just is :lol: My original one feels more drivable, but its no where near as fast, im trying to produce something in the middle.

Your tune is so different to my original one its untrue, I tend to run low downforce and a soft setup where as yours is higher downforce and much stiffer :driver: Your tune seems to get out the corners alot better than mine, which seems to be the key to the speed :thumb:

EDIT: Ill send you mine over tonight, but I guarentee you'll hate it :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

yeah send it on i will take a look


----------



## Dan J

Behave you three, even with downed pi you three will still whip us all.


----------



## GR33N

Dan J said:


> Behave you three, even with downed pi you three will still whip us all.


Based on championship points Een1 is above me  Im only just sat in 4th, although a did miss the first race :lol:

@John74, on your first post, Page 1, you've got a bit of a typo. In the Round listing (Round 6) says Mapple Valley rather than Maple Valley :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> Behave you three, even with downed pi you three will still whip us all.


even with the pi drop i aint going to make it easy for anyone will always race with the best setup i can work out and on a brighter note im on the verge of breaking into the 55's ran a 0:56:002 in testing today


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> even with the pi drop i aint going to make it easy for anyone will always race with the best setup i can work out and on a brighter note im on the verge of breaking into the 55's ran a 0:56:002 in testing today


Nice I'm going to have a play with the settings tonight and see what I can come up with, I'm still getting 58s on average so need to get stuck in, I'm loving this track though :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

just keep it smooth there are a few places you can shave time off if your brave enough and on the accelerator early or just not of it
watch other people replays too see the lines they use


----------



## GR33N

Dan J said:


> Nice I'm going to have a play with the settings tonight and see what I can come up with, I'm still getting 58s on average so need to get stuck in, I'm loving this track though :driver:


I think its going to be a difficult track for overtaking, theres a few places where it looks like theres only one line  The first corner for example, if you go up the inside to overtake someone you'll kill all your speed for the next 3 corners :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

yep qualifying high is going to be important


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> yep qualifying high is going to be important


Tell me about it:lol:

The start finish straight I think will see the most overtaking action, the rest of the track is going to be dodgy.


----------



## admg1

Last night I changed my setup slightly and managed to shave a bit off my fastest time, it's now at 56.848.
I'm now consistently running high 56's-low 57's laps so I think I'll leave it at that.
Hopefully I can qualify well this week, stay out of any trouble and get a decent finish.


----------



## stevobeavo

Had a play last night and got a 56.5. This afternoon I got mainly 56.7s. Im pushing the car silly though and a few times ive lost it going over the fast bumps. I have noticed one small mistake can cost seconds on this track. 

I dislike 580PI :lol:


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> Had a play last night and got a 56.5. This afternoon I got mainly 56.7s. Im pushing the car silly though and a few times ive lost it going over the fast bumps. I have noticed one small mistake can cost seconds on this track.
> 
> I dislike 580PI :lol:


Personally, I think the first corner is crucial for the whole lap. If you dont carry enough speed thorough there, you'll be chasing it for the rest of the lap.


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> @John74, on your first post, Page 1, you've got a bit of a typo. In the Round listing (Round 6) says Mapple Valley rather than Maple Valley :thumb:


Shhhhhhhh i did spot that but keep forgetting change it when i do updates :wall:


----------



## DAN019780

GR33N said:


> Personally, I think the first corner is crucial for the whole lap. If you dont carry enough speed thorough there, you'll be chasing it for the rest of the lap.


you,re so right I was practising last night in the hot lap mode ,so youre racing the ghost of youre best lap and if I took the first bend a bit slower than my ghost it would get further and further away from me for the rest of the lap


----------



## IntrAphasE

i find every corner is important here getting on the throttle a few tenths early makes a huge difference to your lap here


----------



## John74

Looking at the leaderboards lots of people are doing 56s laps , could be a very tight race on sunday :driver:


----------



## wildwash

has anyone tried pitting yet to see how the 'autopilot' turns you out of the pits? as it is on the first corner it could be a bit of a mess if your just thrown out the pits into passing cars before you get control back of the car


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> has anyone tried pitting yet to see how the 'autopilot' turns you out of the pits? as it is on the first corner it could be a bit of a mess if your just thrown out the pits into passing cars before you get control back of the car


I have looked into this and you get control of the car very early from pit row (so early you can stop the car dead before then lane a meets the track and b before the racing line)

i would suggest anybody leaving pit lane either stops dead or moves onto the grass (ie pull away out of the racing line) as you are entering the racing line its not difficult to look at your mini map an say im going to smash into some one im clearly going to ruin there line ill wait/pull over/hit the grass an pull onto track a second later ...


----------



## admg1

I tried it out the other night and I was going a bit to fast into the pit lane and went straight through it without stopping :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

haha thats not a cheat trust me


----------



## wildwash

Doing some testing with Steve and I just ran 56.077!


----------



## admg1

Me and Tersman had a couple of good races last night.
One thing I noticed was that it's really difficult to overtake on Iberian, there is probably only two places which are best to safely overtake.

I'll be on tonight at 10pm with dano and matty. If anyone wants to join us tonight you're more than welcome to.


----------



## John74

Yep qualifying will be very important at Iberian , i had better get in some track time.


----------



## dean j

Had a little practice earlier and managed a 56.079 a couple laps in but tried forever to better it!


----------



## John74

From a personal point of view tonights race was the most enjoyable yet , i had some great clean battles with tom , sleavo , ben and jacko :thumb:. Non stop action for nearly the whole race.

Think DeanR32 is going to take the title of unlucky driver of the year after leading the race for so long then making a small mistake dropping to second. Still would have been his best result of the year but on the last lap collected a car that was recovering from a spin and put his car out of action on the spot .

Two weeks in a row we have had a full grid of 16 cars im stunned at that :doublesho:thumb:

Can someone gift me the replay of the race ? i did save it but coming up as corrupt file.


----------



## wildwash

I have replay on my storefront wilDtub is the baker tag

I bad a great race aswell really close between menand DeanR32 and I don't think he would have got me on the last lap but a strong second place..watching the last lap back it really was just bad luck that he couldn't finish,I slapped down the side of the recovering civic but it was at a tough point to do anything about it,full speed and dropping down a hill leaves you with little time to act or steering with your car on the edge of jumping..

Great race and looking toward to the next one even though I will be enjoying a 20pi handicap


----------



## Dan J

Good track.


----------



## IntrAphasE

right you lot have finished do the scores on the doors for round 5

Results for round 5 Iberian

wilDtub	1
DANO19780	2
Een1	3
John74	4
BEN GR33N	5
Jacko575	6
admg1	7
Skillz Tom	8
Sleevo beavo	9
Dubplate Dan	10
intraphase2011	11
N30 MDR	12
TersMan	13
chris oneil	14
matty03g	15
DeanR32	16


Points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position


wilDtub 20
DANO19780 17
Een1 15
John74 13
BEN GR33N 11
Jacko575 10
admg1 9
Skillz Tom 8
Sleevo beavo 7
Dubplate Dan 6
intraphase2011 5
N30 MDR 4
TersMan 3
chris oneil 2
matty03g 1
DeanR32 3

Championship Table after Round 5

John74	78	1st
Intraphase2011	67	2nd
Een1	54	3rd
BEN GR33N	48	4th
dano1978o 45	5th
skillz tom	44	6th
wilDtub	44	7th
Jacko575	43	8th
slevo beavo	43	9th
deanr32	40	10th
N30 MDR 39	11th
admg1 36	12th
chris Oneil 22	13th
dubplate dan	20	14th
tersman	20	15th
matty03g 13	16th

next week the people running with handicaps are

John74 580pi
WilDtub 580pi
DANO19780 590pi
Sleevo beavo 590pi


----------



## John74

Thought Matty03g was 15th and DeanR32 was 16th ? it does not change anything as 15th & 16th score 1 point each.


----------



## IntrAphasE

nope just double checked the photo and dean was 15th with matty 16th








photo is taken using a cannon 400d dslr camera


----------



## Dan J

Don't remember overtaking you intraphase


----------



## DAN019780

great race last night wow I came 2nd cant wait for next week 
I wonder how many cars are going end up on thier roofs at least 4 or 5 judging by last night


----------



## wildwash

DAN019780 said:


> great race last night wow I came 2nd cant wait for next week
> I wonder how many cars are going end up on thier roofs at least 4 or 5 judging by last night


i was thinking of this last night, i put my car really low for last night as the curb/bumpers are nice and flat and you can run then a little bit but mapple is the other end of the scale.. do i go soft setup and not roll or go hard and fast then i roll.. plus pushing up that hill will be slow if i drop power with my handicap. will be a different race to drive than last night i think


----------



## stevobeavo

Good race last night. unfortunately I got spun early on by the jump and finished 9th. but i dont think I would have done much better anyway.

Well done to Will and thanks to john and intraphase for organizing it.

Got a couple pics atm.....looks like ill be taking plenty this race


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> nope just double checked the photo and dean was 15th with matty 16th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo is taken using a cannon 400d dslr camera


Picture taken before last few cars finished , dean was parked up unable to make it up up the slight hill :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

stevobeavo said:


> unfortunately I got spun early on by the jump.


Sorry about that i was on the dirty side of the track and as i landed it spun me ! i did feel bad and let you have your spot back 

i can only echo johns thoughts it was great race with some really good action if only i had a few more laps i could of made couple of places im sure but never mind 

roll on maple  ... get it....:wall:


----------



## stevobeavo

Tom_[LEFT said:


> [/LEFT]the_great;3312601]Sorry about that i was on the dirty side of the track and as i landed it spun me ! i did feel bad and let you have your spot back
> 
> i can only echo johns thoughts it was great race with some really good action if only i had a few more laps i could of made couple of places im sure but never mind
> 
> roll on maple  ... get it....:wall:


No worries mate, did see you on the dirty part so figured it caught you out. Had some good racing though and a few more laps we both could have made up a positions maybe.


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> i was thinking of this last night, i put my car really low for last night as the curb/bumpers are nice and flat and you can run then a little bit but mapple is the other end of the scale.. do i go soft setup and not roll or go hard and fast then i roll.. plus pushing up that hill will be slow if i drop power with my handicap. will be a different race to drive than last night i think


its a tricky one mate not sure what to do for this track think I will go hard and fast and take a risk I allways end up on my roof anyway!!


----------



## Dan J

Currently managing 1.43's on maple.


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> roll on maple  ... get it....:wall:


Oh dear


----------



## IntrAphasE

you right edited now


----------



## stevobeavo

PICTURESSSSSS :doublesho

Great start by most. was a coming together at the back of the pack though




Little tussles here and there




Early on the mid pack was swapping positions alot (All clean though) made for some great racing




Will crosss the line leading, with Dean not so far behind.



John obviously took cocaine to get this high!!!



Guys at the back all close as well.



Intraphase getting caught up with EON1 i believe. As well as some action in the back of the shot.




And just missing the pack



Back of shot action

The redbull civic and Tom having a come toegether




Will and Dean out front on there own



Mid pack still close after almost half the race






Tom got out of shape on the jump



And despite all the Moob loving lost it a smacked into the back of me




Up front Will and Dean had swapped places



Unfortunately Dean went wide on the last corner



And will slipped up the inside



Me and Top had 8 laps of epic clean battling





Matt and the civic had a coming together on the second to last lap



Matt took to the grass and carried on but the civic spun right on the racing line



Just as the leaders were coming through on there last lap. Will rubbed panels



But Dean wasnt so lucky



With massive engine failure that was his race over



While Will went to win his first race.



Well done again to everyone. Hopefully I picked out most of the action  and the photos are ok.

Stephen


----------



## GR33N

Brilliant 2nd photo, of me so far from the the track it looks like I should be a spectator :lol: What a disater of a second corner that was haha


----------



## DAN019780

great pics again stevo love the pic of johns car getting some air cant beleave how high he got


----------



## Dan J

Great shots stevo, looks like it was close driving in the front of the pack.


----------



## John74

Great pictures as always stevo :thumb: loving the air pic :driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

awsome photos mate ! cant wait for maple there is bound to be some 2 wheeled action !!! havent had time to test yet might go on tonight some time


----------



## stevobeavo

Tom_the_great said:


> awsome photos mate ! cant wait for maple there is bound to be some 2 wheeled action !!! havent had time to test yet might go on tonight some time


Yeah there sure will be...followed by side the roof action!!! Will andme did some testing last night. Much better track for me and the extra 10pi is helping alot.


----------



## Tom_the_great

will you be on tonight at all steve?


----------



## John74

With 580pi at maple i think i will have to rely on people sticking it on their roofs to get a good result.


----------



## stevobeavo

Tom_the_great said:


> will you be on tonight at all steve?


Umm I doubt it unless the girlfriend falls asleep real early. me and will should be testing tomorrow around 6 for a few hours.



John74 said:


> With 580pi at maple i think i will have to rely on people sticking it on their roofs to get a good result.


Wills getting good times with 580pi. Kerbs are a killer though, I'm going for a go large or go home setup lol.


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> will you be on tonight at all steve?


I'll be on tonight Tom if you are up for some track time or anyone else if there on.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dan J said:


> I'll be on tonight Tom if you are up for some track time or anyone else if there on.


thats sound mate im on from now for few hours 

whats your gt ? can never remember who i have!


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> thats sound mate im on from now for few hours
> 
> whats your gt ? can never remember who i have!


Dubplate dan currently but will be changing it soon.


----------



## Dan J

Just managed to get a 01:42.266 on maple.

Got it down to a 01:41.612


----------



## wildwash

Dan J said:


> Just managed to get a 01:42.266 on maple.
> 
> Got it down to a 01:41.612


How many times did you go over trying to get that?
I rolled about 7 times before I was in the 41's


----------



## Dan J

wildwash said:


> How many times did you go over trying to get that?
> I rolled about 7 times before I was in the 41's


Haven't rolled it yet :driver: but don't want to speak too soon lol.


----------



## IntrAphasE

on my 2nd hot lap ran a 1:40:578 :thumb:


----------



## admg1

I haven't had a chance to practice yet because I've had the dreaded man flu the past couple of days :lol:
I'm going to try and get on tonight for a few practice laps.


----------



## John74

I was running 1:41.2's but somehow managed to pull out an all or nothing lap of 1:40.446 risking everything. Trying to match it i end up on my roof every time :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> I was running 1:41.2's but somehow managed to pull out an all or nothing lap of 1:40.446 risking everything. Trying to match it i end up on my roof every time :lol:


you can do that sunday john


----------



## Tom_the_great

will be on tonight from 5:30 ish till about 7:45  if anyone fancy's


----------



## stevobeavo

I ran a 1:40.7


----------



## Matty03g

Does anyone think putting the aeros all the way to right for cornering will help against rolling it on maple valley?:speechles


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Does anyone think putting the aeros all the way to right for cornering will help against rolling it on maple valley?:speechles


I don't think it will make any difference. If you hit them curbs wrong, you are going on your roof.

It might make you get into the pits quicker though  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Some good lap times guys 

As far as the curbs go its down to your suspension set up I think which will determine how aggressive you can or cant be with them, as admg1 said it won't make much difference turning the aero up full.


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the advice chaps if u end up on you're roof admg, how will u get in the pits :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

As promised, I've re-done my race decals....

Here's a sneak preview


----------



## RandomlySet

Notice the spelling mistake in honour of john :lol:


----------



## GR33N

-Mat- said:


> Notice the spelling mistake in honour of john :lol:


HAHA, thats brilliant Mat :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

classic mat im sure john will be honored


----------



## John74

Bar stewards :lol:


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Does anyone think putting the aeros all the way to right for cornering will help against rolling it on maple valley?:speechles


Think it depends on the car , my M3 BTCC racer could monster the curbs and never even feel close to rolling.


----------



## Matty03g

Maybe maple valley is better suited to bigger and wider cars!!!!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Maybe maple valley is better suited to bigger and wider cars!!!!


the heavier cars seam to be more resilient to maples curbs


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> the heavier cars seam to be more resilient to maples curbs


Rolled it a couple of times last night in practice but can steer into it and get it back on four wheels if I catch it in time which is fun:lol:

I'm loving this track in reverse


----------



## Tom_the_great

i had another quick play last night and managed a 1:41 but i shuld easilly be able to beat that as i had to skid at one point with the brakes not being set up but this weekend looks to be another good race with close times by all


----------



## IntrAphasE

now running consistant low 1:40's and fastest lap so far is a *1:39.946*

scratch that just done a *1:39.342*


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> now running consistant low 1:40's and fastest lap so far is a *1:39.946*
> 
> scratch that just done a *1:39.342*


LOL just setting up Jacko's mugen civic and hit a 1:39.344 but dont worry Jacko will be driving it sunday :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> LOL just setting up Jacko's mugen civic and hit a 1:39.344 but dont worry Jacko will be driving it sunday :lol:


im not worried john just done a *1:38.801*

its my leaderboard time


----------



## Tom_the_great

IntrAphasE said:


> *1:38.801*
> 
> its my leaderboard time


Yawn ....


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> im not worried john just done a *1:38.801*
> 
> its my leaderboard time


:doublesho


----------



## GR33N

I hate this track, struggling to get mid 1:40s :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

GR33N said:


> I hate this track, struggling to get mid 1:40s :lol:


I hate this track to ,i struggling to get late 1:41s if I push to hard I end up on my roof or I smash into the wall on the last corner by the pit entrance


----------



## Matty03g

Into the 140,s Most laps now  but got a 139.8 and dirtied it on the last downhill section!!!:wall:


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> or I smash into the wall on the last corner by the pit entrance


i know your pain i had to stop playing cos i was on for a low 1.39 and i swear i "rubbed" that wall thats all !!!!!


----------



## stevobeavo

Cobalts suck on this track lol. On a perfect lap im getting mid 1:40.


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> i know your pain i had to stop playing cos i was on for a low 1.39 and i swear i "rubbed" that wall thats all !!!!!


ha ha its not very forgiving that wall


----------



## admg1

I finally got some practice in last night and the best I got was a 1.41.8 with my current setups but my Internet kept dropping out and my daughter kept waking up so I never got a good go at it.
I also had a couple of laps with a setup that intraphase sent me and it felt very similar to the setup I was going to use although his setup had different bhp and weight.
I'm going to have another crack at it tonight because I know I can get my times quicker.


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> ha ha its not very forgiving that wall


Stupid wall, stupid curbs, stupid bends!!!!:wall:


----------



## Dan J

Well I'm back to averaging 1.42s


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> I finally got some practice in last night and the best I got was a 1.41.8 with my current setups but my Internet kept dropping out and my daughter kept waking up so I never got a good go at it.
> I also had a couple of laps with a setup that intraphase sent me and it felt very similar to the setup I was going to use although his setup had different bhp and weight.
> I'm going to have another crack at it tonight because I know I can get my times quicker.


glad it didnt feel wildly different to what your used to m8 
if ya send me your set up would be interested to see how you got it setup 
there are a few places on maple that can really make up time 
i really reccomend watching my replay on the leaderboards to see what lines im using then just try chasing my ghost


----------



## Dan J

Downloaded your tune set up Intraphase and it feels more solid through the corners than my set up so thanks for that, I'm going have a little play with it tonight and see if I can liven up the acceleration a bit.


----------



## stevobeavo

I tryed racing your ghost but it never appeared. I'll give it another go later


----------



## IntrAphasE

well you know what these ghosts are like time to get most haunted in to find it i think


----------



## admg1

IntrAphasE said:


> glad it didnt feel wildly different to what your used to m8
> if ya send me your set up would be interested to see how you got it setup
> there are a few places on maple that can really make up time
> i really reccomend watching my replay on the leaderboards to see what lines im using then just try chasing my ghost


I'll give your setup a proper go tonight if my connection isn't playing up.
The few laps that I did try it, it felt good through the corners and the gearing was slightly shorter than my setup.
I also have it setup to slightly under steer because I found the backend used to step out quite a lot on the faster corners.
I'll send my setup over to you tonight.


----------



## John74

This could be a classic race if we get all 16 racers online tonight 

Could Intraphase take his first win of the season ? will Dean put the awful luck of last weekend behind him and challenge for the win ? will we have our first double winner of the season ? or will someone else step up for their first win ?


----------



## admg1

Well I'm hoping that everyone pays a bit to much attention to my new paint job and ends up crashing so I can win tonight :driver: :lol:

Intraphase- I had a good few laps with your setup last night and it's spot on mate :thumb:
I'll be using it tonight for sure.


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> Well I'm hoping that everyone pays a bit to much attention to my new paint job and ends up crashing so I can win tonight :driver: :lol:
> 
> Intraphase- I had a good few laps with your setup last night and it's spot on mate :thumb:
> I'll be using it tonight for sure.


glad you like it admg hope you get a good clean race


----------



## Tom_the_great

even ive got a new paint job for tonight  plus a new motto


----------



## IntrAphasE

fingers crossed might have a mapple inspired design


----------



## Dan J

Looking forward to tonight's race, right off for some pre race practice. See you in a bit guys


----------



## GR33N

Got myself down to 1:39.670, Im coming for you Intraphase :lol:

There's just one main corner that's losing me all my time


----------



## wildwash

A bad race for me today unfortunately was chasing Tom for most the race but noticed how much his car was twitching around and lagging kept my distance then went for what looked like a nice clean pass and in another lag refresh I discovered he was actualy right infront of me and we had a tangle and a roll..
Sorry Tom didn't mean to ruin your race


----------



## Tom_the_great

So pissed off !!! ... **** knows what happend but cars were just floating/bobbing up and down constantly, then after happyily avoiding all the traffic got up to 6/7th then from no where my engine and gear box went red as if i had been hit then but them seemed normaly only to end up on my roof some how wasent even on a bend ??? sorry if anythin was caused by me but i just quit so that nothing else went wrong...

have checked everything my end all seems ok .... any one shed any light?


----------



## GR33N

Sorry Dean, that is all...... 








:lol:




actually, thats not all. Thanks to Intraphase for the tuning setup because Ive had a serious lack of time to tune this week :thumb:


----------



## John74

Have to say Tom looking at the replay im guessing lag , one moment you was going down the back straight under the bridge then suddenly drop from 290bhp down to about 224bhp hence the tap from Jacko who was slip streaming you.

May also explain why your mic was playing up, no other computers on or anyone using your wifi while you was racing ?


----------



## John74

Cracking race tonight, i was more than happy to sit in forth until the end so i could get a good points finish and some pi back. Sadly young Een rolled out of third and messed everything up. Will i ever see my car with 600pi again  :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

good racing tonight guys WOOOOO got my first win 

Results for round 6 Maple Valley Reverse


1 intraphase2011	
2 BEN GR33N	
3 John74	
4 deanR32	
5 slevo beavo	
6 DANO19780	
7 Jacko575	
8 TersMan	
9 N30 MDR	
10 admg1	
11 Een1	
12 dubplate dan	
13 matty03g	
14 wilDtub	
15 Skillz tom	
16 chris oneil	

Points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position


intraphase2011....22
BEN GR33N..........17
John74...............15
deanR32.............13
slevo beavo	........11
DANO19780.........10
Jacko575.............9
TersMan..............8
N30 MDR.............7
admg1................6
Een1..................5
dubplate dan.......4
matty03g............3
wilDtub...............2
Skillz tom............1
chris oneil...........1


Championship Table after Round 6 Maple Valley Reverse 


John74............93
Intraphase2011.89
BEN GR33N.......65
Een1...............59
dano19780.......55
slevo beavo	.....54
deanr32...........53
Jacko575.........52
N30 MDR..........46
wilDtub............46
skillz tom..........45
admg1.............42
tersman...........28
dubplate dan.....24
chris Oneil........23
matty03g.........16

next week the people running with handicaps at round 7 mazda raceway laguna seca are
John74 580pi (again!)
intraphase2011 580pi
BEN GR33N 590pi
wilDtub 590pi


----------



## admg1

Well I didn't do to bad finishing 10th considering I was punted off on the 1st lap and had to go in the pits :wall:
I've checked the replay and I know who done it :devil:
So I'll be returning the favour next week :lol:

Well done Intraphase on the win and thanks again for the setup :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> Well I didn't do to bad finishing 10th considering I was punted off on the 1st lap and had to go in the pits :wall:
> I've checked the replay and I know who done it :devil:
> So I'll be returning the favour next week :lol:
> 
> Well done Intraphase on the win and thanks again for the setup :thumb:


haha just do what i did to Een1 wait till a mess around race and get revenge

and your welcome admg will sort one for seca for ya 
and thanks its been a long time coming 
was nice to see a front row lock out of mugen's for qualifying and the race so well done ben for not letting the side down


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> haha just do what i did to Een1 wait till a mess around race and get revenge
> 
> and your welcome admg will sort one for seca for ya
> and thanks its been a long time coming
> *was nice to see a front row lock out of mugen's for qualifying and the race so well done ben for not letting the side down*


It would have been tight with EEN1 if he hadnt rolled it, he was only a few hundred feet behind me for the first few laps.


----------



## Dan J

Me and tersman had a coming together on the second to last corner on the first lap which blew the race for me :wall: 

Roll on next.

Nice win Intraphase:thumb: and thanks also for the set up, it was spot on, I did try and say thanks in the lobby but it cut out.


----------



## DAN019780

well done intraphase for your first win :thumb: somehow I managed to finish 6th well pleased with that looking forward to next week


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Well I didn't do to bad finishing 10th considering I was punted off on the 1st lap and had to go in the pits :wall:
> I've checked the replay and I know who done it :devil:
> So I'll be returning the favour next week :lol:
> 
> Well done Intraphase on the win and thanks again for the setup :thumb:


I feel really bad about smashing u up the **** admg, I so so so wanted a good finish this week I was pushing hard to every corner and it seems just a little to hard, so sorry mate. Your welcome to my points if that's allowed


----------



## stevobeavo

Great race last night. Picked the wrong set up for qualifying so I could only get 11th. Overtook a few people and avoided some accident and got up to 4th. However the cobalt understeered like a pig and dean was too quick for me to keep him behind. 

Great racing, well done to intraphase for the win.

Pics up hopefully tonight if I have time


----------



## Tom_the_great

well done ian for the win!!!! you did look mega fast all week !!

and john ive checked everything it annoyed me that much i have full use of the internet as ive said no one in the house can use it sunday night but we do have 10meg plus constant so shouldnt of been the issue  but by the by now onto next week eh 
bring on the photos  bet there is going to be some great crashes


----------



## John74

Championship details have been updated on page 1.

Six rounds down and six winners im very impressed by that :thumb: means no one is running away at the front all the time which is what i feared without the handicap system. Question is who i going to become the first double winner ?


----------



## stevobeavo

Picture time.

Damn the hondas with the weak diffs wheel spinning round every corner causing loads smoke ruining pictures :lol: . Also the over exposed track was a nightmare for pics.

Anyway, This week everyone made a clean start from the grid



Minor bumping around the first corner and up the hill




Ben running wide on the grass (Seems to be a habit of his  )



Admg and matty had a run in at the twisties



Which sent both of them into the wall


And at the same time Dean hit kerb Everest



Somehow he didnt roll it but it did shot him off the track.



Action from the first few laps







Tersman went wide on the second to last corner



Dan dived up the inside, but Tersman clipped the rear quarter




Tom pushing the Rocco hard



Dean making a charge from the back, Finally fighting his way past me to finish 4th



Redbull gives Chris wings (with a little help from kerb everest)







Who rescues the rescue unit?



Een1 clipping everest which means only one thing



John narrowly missing him



Due to lag Will and Tom had a coming together up the hill




(Shame I couldnt get more cars in this picture)







Intraphase lead



And the winner crossing the line



Well done again to intraphase for the win and thanks to John for organizing


----------



## GR33N

Those pics of me can be misread :lol: I was only on the grass because I didnt want to hit intraphase as we were side by side for a few corners :thumb: Then I sort of hit Dean  :tumbleweed:


----------



## RandomlySet

GR33N said:


> Those pics of me can be misread :lol: I was only on the grass because I didnt want to hit intraphase as we were side by side for a few corners :thumb: Then I sort of hit Dean  :tumbleweed:


I agree.... I rolled on purpose to add a sense of irony to the race :lol:

Lap 9 I got close again. Thank god I have a low car, and good standard side skirts to keep me from rolling


----------



## GR33N

-Mat- said:


> I agree.... I rolled on purpose to add a sense of irony to the race :lol:
> 
> Lap 9 I got close again. Thank god I have a low car, and good standard side skirts to keep me from rolling


I found it quite easy to keep it on the ground through there, I did end up turning right over a left hand curb a few time to set it back down but I never had a moment where I was worried it was going to go over. Having said that, I run quite a soft setup and not as low as most people :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Has anyone had a chance to test around Laguna Seca yet? I think I got a 1:36 or something and the car felt terrible


----------



## DAN019780

GR33N said:


> Has anyone had a chance to test around Laguna Seca yet? I think I got a 1:36 or something and the car felt terrible


had a pratice last night and got 135.4 not sure what the fast times are this week loving the pics stevo :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Threw my Silverstone set up round and got 1:38 without pushing. The cupra handles perfect. The race on sunday around there I didn't get a single dirty. Take the corkscrew and hair pin perfectly


----------



## Tom_the_great

Pictures look great once again stevo!! looking forward to seca this weekend 

main aim A to finish the bloody race and B beat -Mat-


----------



## DAN019780

-Mat- said:


> Threw my Silverstone set up round and got 1:38 without pushing. The cupra handles perfect. The race on sunday around there I didn't get a single dirty. Take the corkscrew and hair pin perfectly


I know what u mean mat the :car:leon feels nice round seca


----------



## admg1

Great photos Steveo :thumb:
I managed a 1.36 around laguna seca the other night but I hope I can get into the 1.35's by the weekend.


----------



## Dan J

Great shots as always stevo. Loving the new paint jobs guys very nice 

I'm way off it on this track


----------



## John74

Just had a quick ten laps with my Maple Valley setup and set a 1:35.1 in the Kia, tried setting up Jacko's civic and was in the 1:34's but it felt  awful.

Don't think it's the best track for the Honda's .


----------



## John74

stevobeavo said:


> Ben running wide on the grass (Seems to be a habit of his  )
> 
> 
> 
> John narrowly missing him


Loving these pic's , note the upside down forza logo :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Id like to make it clear in the above pic, I was being overtaken by John not overtaking him :lol: Looks like I took to the grass to overtake you haha :driver:


----------



## dean j

Had a play with setting up the civic. Never done it before so weren't sure what I was doing. Consistant 1.36's and one 35.7 but it was dirty. **** knows how I did it dirty but it wasn't the corkscrew or last corner so felt cheated!

Great pictures again mate. Love seeing them


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> Had a play with setting up the civic. Never done it before so weren't sure what I was doing. Consistant 1.36's and one 35.7 but it was dirty. **** knows how I did it dirty but it wasn't the corkscrew or last corner so felt cheated!
> 
> Great pictures again mate. Love seeing them


You might have carried a dirty lap from the previous lap, its really annoying when that happens


----------



## RandomlySet

Just got a couple of 1:36.7s without pushing or concentrating on gears. Also using a setup for a different track. Hope to knock. More time off as this is my serious race


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Loving these pic's , note the upside down forza logo :thumb:


Had to flip it over or the logo would have appeared in your car. Not fun taking a picture looking at the tv upside down :lol:

Also anyone else thinking this isnt a track designed for FWD? Got a dirty high 1:34. few low to mid 35's and a whole load of 36+.


----------



## RandomlySet

Here's a quick vid of me and DeanR32 around the alps after the BTCC race






My overtake certainly felt closer than it looks in the replay. Enough to make myself and Dean swear and have a brown trouser moment :lol:


----------



## Dan J

-Mat- said:


> Here's a quick vid of me and DeanR32 around the alps after the BTCC race
> 
> Mat vs DeanR32 - Close Call - YouTube
> 
> My overtake certainly felt closer than it looks in the replay. Enough to make myself and Dean swear and have a brown trouser moment :lol:


Lol nice! The Lambo got some good air at the top of that hill and looked pinned through the s bends.

I'm up for a race anytime in the evenings or after the btcc on Sunday so drop me an invite if it's ok to join you guys:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on tonight from about 8 as i need a good testing session


----------



## Dan J

Will be on tonight Tom so we could hook up if you want for some testing, I've been working on paint job last night which I'm hoping to use on Sundays race.


----------



## dean j

I'll pop on too for the crack! 

Only till ten though. Can't miss celeb juice! Oooooosh!


----------



## Dan J

dean j said:


> I'll pop on too for the crack!
> 
> Only till ten though. Can't miss celeb juice! Oooooosh!


Hahaha! Ooooosh!! Love celeb juice, I'll carry on racing and listen to it in the background....

Go for it, would be good to get a few of us together and have a good practice session.


----------



## GR33N

Currently running 1:36.0 to 1:36.3 with 590pi

EDIT:

I've ditched that setup, now running 1:35.3


----------



## terrymcg

Chaps I will have to surrender my place on the grid as I am moving to Australia as of today so will be without the xbox for a month or so. Even then it would be a 4am rise on a Monday morning to take part!!

So some members rear bumpers will stay in tact longer now I have gone! 

Terry


----------



## Tom_the_great

thats sad to hear terry but sounds like a good trade to me so all the best and i will make my motto for you this week. hopefully you will get chance to have a look at the photos


----------



## Dan J

Agree with Tom that sounds like a very good trade Terry, all the best with your move and hope it goes as smoothly as possible for you.


----------



## admg1

All the best with the move terry :thumb:
It's a shame you can't carry on but with the time difference I can understand it wouldn't be possible.
Hope to see you online one day in the future.


----------



## stevobeavo

Good luck mate. Hope you enjoy yourself over there. Takes a lot of courage to relocated to another country, ill try and do my best with detailed photos so you keep up with action.


----------



## DAN019780

good luck with the move terry hope all goes well hope to c u online sometime


----------



## John74

Wish you all the best with the move Terry :thumb: im not jealous much  :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Good luck with everything in oz terry. Ive allways wanted to go there hope to c u online some time in the near future:thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Don't worry about everyone's rear bumpers terry, I'll take care of them!!!:lol:


----------



## GR33N

Forza or Australia ..... I think you made the right choice mate :thumb:


----------



## dean j

Good luck in oz mate. Hope to see you online sometime. 

I'll have another bash at a few laps for sunday


----------



## stevobeavo

been messing about with some settings for photos and it seems like ive have a few good ones for some corners. Lets hope there will be alot of action.


----------



## IntrAphasE

looking very tasty stevo


----------



## RandomlySet

Just broke into 1:35s


----------



## IntrAphasE

well done matt been in the 35's but its hard work with the teggy at 580


----------



## Dan J

Can only manage a 1.37 atm  pushing it, averaging 1.38s


----------



## IntrAphasE

dan will sort you out a setup later must remember your in auto when i do it though


----------



## Tom_the_great

IntrAphasE said:


> dan will sort you out a setup later must remember your in auto when i do it though


He shouldnt be anymore:devil: if he is ill be having words he was doing mch better with manual


----------



## IntrAphasE

good i cant stand auto the car feels so un-balanced


----------



## stevobeavo

Managed a 1:34.8 earlier on a perfect clean lap. but couldnt get near it again


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> good i cant stand auto the car feels so un-balanced


I think normal manual feels sluggish. I never used to use normal manual before I started racing with everyone on here, I always used manual with clutch because it allows you keep the revs up more :thumb: Wouldnt be fair is some were using it and some werent though, it probably saves upwards of 0.5sec a lap


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> dan will sort you out a setup later must remember your in auto when i do it though


Thanks Ian but I'm going to give manual a go this Sunday so no need to change it mate.



Tom_the_great said:


> He shouldnt be anymore:devil: if he is ill be having words he was doing mch better with manual


:lol: I have been practising a bit and will see how it goes on sunday, cheers for the help the other night:thumb: was good to practise with someone else on the track.


----------



## Deano

finally got this today and asked to join the DW car club if anyone is wondering who doc hofstader is. :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

Deano said:


> finally got this today and asked to join the DW car club if anyone is wondering who doc hofstader is. :thumb:


Welcome aboard mate. Im sure your going to love forza 4


----------



## RandomlySet

Deano, join JFF1 (Just For Fun). That appears to be the "unofficial DW" club. When I joined the DW one, there was never enyone online when I was on, and don't think regular members are in there....

Your choice however


----------



## Dan J

Welcome aboard Deano :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

I might not be able to race tonight guys, at the very best I may be back for the race but miss qualifying


----------



## IntrAphasE

hope you can make it ben 

and if anyone is around from 4 i shall be online


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> hope you can make it ben
> 
> and if anyone is around from 4 i shall be online


Right ive managed to rearrange people, so ill be on


----------



## stevobeavo

GR33N said:


> Right ive managed to rearrange people, so ill be on


Damn it.....Haha. good to hear it ben


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> Damn it.....Haha. good to hear it ben


:lol: I cant miss a good track haha


----------



## John74

Not enjoying Laguna Seca, car just feels bad and im not sure why


----------



## stevobeavo

Great race tonight guys, Just watching the replay and getting a few pics....Man Im glad I miss the first corner action :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Good race tonight,replay is up on my storefront gt wilDtub 

I really enjoyed chasing dubplate dan from lap 2 till lap 11 I think when I got passed but then lost that place again on lap 13 for a nice close finish on 14 

For the next race I know all the tracks had been picked but for a few reasons I can't hep but think the mugello full circuit would be better than the club.. It's a better flowing track but above all else being a longer track means less chance of lapping and peoples races being ruined by lapping other drivers... Could it be put to a vote to see if more of us would like full or club? Just an idea


----------



## GR33N

wildwash said:


> Good race tonight,replay is up on my storefront gt wilDtub
> 
> I really enjoyed chasing dubplate dan from lap 2 till lap 11 I think when I got passed but then lost that place again on lap 13 for a nice close finish on 14
> 
> For the next race I know all the tracks had been picked but for a few reasons I can't hep but think the mugello full circuit would be better than the club.. It's a better flowing track but above all else being a longer track means less chance of lapping and peoples races being ruined by lapping other drivers... Could it be put to a vote to see if more of us would like full or club? Just an idea


I was suprised to find that it was the club track and not the full circuit, but to be honest apart from the last corner I dont see a real issue.


----------



## Deano

mat i tried to accept your invite but it wouldnt connect for some reason. think i'll be on this for the forseeable though so will try again.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Good racing tonight lads shame about the big incident on the first corner but well done to all specially our first double winner stevo

Results for round 7 Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca

1 slevo beavo
2 BEN GR33N
3 deanR32
4 intraphase2011
5 skillz tom
6 N30 MDR
7 dubplate dan
8 wilDtub
9 Jacko575
10 chris oneil
11 matty03g
12 Een1
13 DAN019780
14 John74
15 admg1

Points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position


slevo beavo	........22 (pole and fastest lap)
BEN GR33N..........17
deanR32.............15
intraphase2011....13
skillz tom............11
N30 MDR.............10
dubplate dan........9
wilDtub................8
Jacko575.............7
chris oneil............6
matty03g.............5
Een1...................4
DAN019780..........3
John74................2
admg1................1

Championship Table after Round 7 ( best 9 results from 13 to count )

1 Intraphase2011...102
2 John74................95
3 BEN GR33N...........82
4 slevo beavo..........76
5 deanr32...............68
6 Een1...................63
7 Jacko575.............59
8 dano19780...........58
9 N30 MDR..............56
10 skillz tom............56
11 wilDtub..............54
12 admg1................43
13 dubplate dan.......31
14 chris Oneil...........29
15 matty03g............21

Next week the people running with handicaps at round 8 Mugello Club

Slevo beavo 580pi
BEN GR33N 580pi
intraphase2011 590pi
John74 590pi (finally)


----------



## admg1

I ****ed up big time last night 
I tried a different tactic and pushed way to hard at the start. I missed my breaking point then had to break to hard which resulted in me taking John out.
I'm really sorry John for ruining your race and to anybody else who got damage from my **** up.
I think I'm going to go back to taking it easy in the next race 

Congrats to steveo for pole and the win.


----------



## DAN019780

stevobeavo said:


> Great race tonight guys, Just watching the replay and getting a few pics....Man Im glad I miss the first corner action :lol:


I wish I had missed it to stevo I went from 3rd to 13th so not a good week for me good win mate:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

i was soo lucky watching the replay back you bounced stright infront of me!!! 

but great racing last night i just wish i had made a few faster laps but roll on next week. TBH i want the shorter club for once  *hides*


----------



## wildwash

Well mugello is a good track both club and full so I will be happy with what ever.I just thought a few less crashes may be had on full on that with a more bend to straight ratio it might not be such a power track as club feels. Both tracks are good though


----------



## John74

I know i wanted to finish 4th or lower last night to get some pi back but not sure i would have chosen to do it that way :lol: had plenty of good luck so far this season so i wont complain about having a bit of bad for once.

Well done stevo for becoming the first double winner :thumb: i can see this championship going down to the last race :driver:

Have to say i was shocked how close qualifying was with 2nd to 5th or 6th just a few tenths apart :doublesho DeanR32's tactic of leaving the lobby and coming back in to start last work as he missed all the first lap action. not sure if thats something i would suggest trying though :lol:

Matty unlucky to loose conection less than 2 corners from the end of your race but me and intraphase looked at the replay and put you back into 11th position rather than 15th as you was a long way clear of 12th and would not have been caught unless you parked it on it's roof at the last corner.


----------



## Dan J

wildwash said:


> Good race tonight,replay is up on my storefront gt wilDtub
> 
> I really enjoyed chasing dubplate dan from lap 2 till lap 11 I think when I got passed but then lost that place again on lap 13 for a nice close finish on 14
> 
> For the next race I know all the tracks had been picked but for a few reasons I can't hep but think the mugello full circuit would be better than the club.. It's a better flowing track but above all else being a longer track means less chance of lapping and peoples races being ruined by lapping other drivers... Could it be put to a vote to see if more of us would like full or club? Just an idea


Lol I was chasing mat down every lap and got close a few times but couldn't get past him coupled with you in my mirror :thumb: 
Lap 11 was dirty dirty then lap 12 i locked up under braking into the first corner so you got past but I managed to get a good run upto the corkscrew and out braked you I think,
Really enjoyed that race and really enjoyed using manual for the first time which I don't think I did too bad with, well happy with my 7th place
Personally I'm happy with the club circuit but not fussed either way.

Thanks again Ian for the tune set up:thumb: much appreciated.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> Really enjoyed that race and really enjoyed using manual for the first time which I don't think I did too bad with, well happy with my 7th place
> Personally I'm happy with the club circuit but not fussed either way.
> 
> Thanks again Ian for the tune set up:thumb: much appreciated.


No worrys dan glad your using manual


----------



## stevobeavo

Dan J said:


> Lol I was chasing mat down every lap and got close a few times but couldn't get past him coupled with you in my mirror :thumb:
> Lap 11 was dirty dirty then lap 12 i locked up under braking into the first corner so you got past but I managed to get a good run upto the corkscrew and out braked you I think,
> Really enjoyed that race and really enjoyed using manual for the first time which I don't think I did too bad with, well happy with my 7th place
> Personally I'm happy with the club circuit but not fussed either way.
> 
> Thanks again Ian for the tune set up:thumb: much appreciated.


Got a few pics of will and yours battle. pics will be up after work. Stayed up until gone 11 taking them and up at 6:45 finishing them before work :lol: 35. Pictures in total!!!


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for putting me back to 11th John and intraphase, :thumb:stupid Internet!! Thought bt infinity was the best? Was a good battle with Chris, tried to catch jacko but the aero damage was a killer!!!


----------



## IntrAphasE

was a easy choice to do matty Een1 in 12th wouldnt of caught you so was only fair that you get the points


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> No worrys dan glad your using manual


Was a bit daunting at first but got into a rhythm after about 5 laps in, was so tense though with concentrating on my track position and making sure I was in the correct gear, my wrists and arms were like rock after lol.



stevobeavo said:


> Got a few pics of will and yours battle. pics will be up after work. Stayed up until gone 11 taking them and up at 6:45 finishing them before work :lol: 35. Pictures in total!!!


Nice one mate:thumb: look forward to seeing them.
And credit to will for some very clean racing and keeping me under pressure for the whole race, was well intense


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> Was a bit daunting at first but got into a rhythm after about 5 laps in, was so tense though with concentrating on my track position and making sure I was in the correct gear, my wrists and arms were like rock after lol.


lol yeah it will become natural and you wont even think about


----------



## IntrAphasE

sounds good 
http://www.xbox360achievements.org/...“Virtually-Uncapped”-With-Title-Update-3.html


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> lol yeah it will become natural and you wont even think about


I live in hope :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

IntrAphasE said:


> sounds good
> http://www.xbox360achievements.org/...“Virtually-Uncapped”-With-Title-Update-3.html


taking the level up to 999 is a real good idea by turn10 wonder how long it will take people to get to that level:lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

DAN019780 said:


> taking the level up to 999 is a real good idea by turn10 wonder how long it will take people to get to that level:lol:


i give john a few months lol


----------



## stevobeavo

Highlight pictures for round 7 at Laguna Seca

Good start by everyone, especially John in second place



Everyone plowing into the first corner



Admg went into it a little to hot



And collected John and Dano





Pack still close despite the the first corner antics



Ian diving up the inside of Mat





Tom out braked himself at the corkscrew



Young Een1 sadly collected him as he rejoined





Jacko caught the front end of John




And Will had a tap on the rear from Dano on the last corner



Mat and Tom had a coming together on the straight which forced both of them to glance the wall





Mat Had a lock up on the approach to the corkscrew and went into the side of Dan



Dano hit the quicksand on the exit of the corkscrew and Een1 unfortunately was the person to go into the back again.



Just over halfway through the race and 2nd and 3rd was a fight between the two honda integra's



Poor John was involved in another incident which summed up his race



While Dean, who started at the back of the grid, had avoided all the incidents had worked his way up to 4th and made a late brake maneuver on Ian and moved to 3rd.



However Ian did a switchback on the inside and regained the place



Leader out in front



And john exiting the pits



Dean passed Ian and pulled a lead.



Will had been chasing Dan for most of the race, getting closer each lap



A lockup by Dan into the first corner gave Will his chance



And dived up the inside



However a few laps later Dan got a great run up the hill to the corkscrew and went for a late brake move



Will saw the move coming and gave Dan just enough room for a safe pass



Tribute to Terry



Admg1 doing a great job of letting the leaders through





Leaders lead near the end of the race



And the obligatory winner picture



Thanks to everyone for a great race and John and Ian for organizing the Race and Points


----------



## Tom_the_great

Awsome shots again stevo ! hopefully this may help clear my name as i seemed to be collected/tapped a few times  but loving the corkscrew shot !


----------



## admg1

Fantastic photos steveo :thumb:
I know why I ****ed up the first corner now, I'd forgot to turn my rocket boosters off :lol:
On a serious note it doesn't look like my brake lights are on in them photos and I know for a fact I had them on to the max


----------



## stevobeavo

admg1 said:


> Fantastic photos steveo :thumb:
> I know why I ****ed up the first corner now, I'd forgot to turn my rocket boosters off :lol:
> On a serious note it doesn't look like my brake lights are on in them photos and I know for a fact I had them on to the max


I can confirm brakes were on. Just braked quite late and for some reason they didnt lock ups/or the abs didnt trigger until really late.


----------



## admg1

stevobeavo said:


> I can confirm brakes were on. Just braked quite late and for some reason they didnt lock ups/or the abs didnt trigger until really late.


That's good to know. 
I can't believe I braked so late on the first corner, I totally missed my breaking point :wall:


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> That's good to know.
> I can't believe I braked so late on the first corner, I totally missed my breaking point :wall:


To be fair mate, you probably didnt miss it by much. Even a few metres after where you should be braking means you're carrying way too much speed at the apex.

Its a consequence of racing, it happens to us all and at the end of the day you dont do it every week :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Great pics again Stevo. I didnt have an answer for that pace in qualifying or the race unfortunately :doublesho


----------



## GR33N

Just about managing 1:03.473 with 580pi ... I imagine thats not good :tumbleweed:


----------



## RandomlySet

Got a 1:03.006 earlier but that's 600pi...

Still using Laguna set up, so just need to tweak it if I get time


----------



## stevobeavo

GR33N said:


> Great pics again Stevo. I didnt have an answer for that pace in qualifying or the race unfortunately :doublesho


Cheers mate, I was surprised too. Only managed high 1:34.8 so no idea where the other .3 or so came from lol.

Im running 580PI and got 1:03.3something


----------



## dean j

My best lap so far has been a 1.02.198 clean. Can't get 0.3 near it though now!


----------



## GR33N

I dont really know how competitive my car is with 580pi to be honest, last time i was running 580pi was on Sunset Peninsula and my Integra didnt feel good there even with 600pi


----------



## Dan J

Awesome shots stevo and love reading the commentary on the action,it's like having Murray walker onboard.
Really enjoyed that race and it looks like there was a fair amount of action for everyone else,
Roll on this Sunday


----------



## admg1

I did a few laps last night and my best time was a 1.02.7


----------



## DAN019780

I done a few laps last night to best was a 103.2 hope I can get that down a bit with a bit of tunning 


great pics as allways stevo


----------



## Matty03g

Had a low 1.03 last night but hope to get in the 1.02s over the next few nights

Smashing pics stevo :thumb: look forward to them as much as the race:lol:


----------



## wildwash

I am in the 1:02.8 area..hope I can bring it down a little more though.


----------



## Dan J

Late 1.04s is the best I can get atm but I'm using laguna set up.


----------



## wildwash

I am using the same set up as laguna but now with 10pi more as i was 590 last week..I am running more power this time..not as much as on sunset but highest I have used other than that at about 307hp..did try a setup with 347hp but it just wouldn't stop and turn for the first corner after the long straight..
At least tyre temps are ok on this track, unlike Iberean


----------



## IntrAphasE

1:02.8 in testing but cant get close on leaderboards still trying different setups


----------



## GR33N

Just done a 1:02.9 ... with 580pi


----------



## DAN019780

looking at the times everyones getting its going to be another tight race this week if you can avoid all the trouble youve got a good chance of a strong finish 
I tried to get into the 102s last night and the best I got was a 103.019:lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

Just got a 1:03.044 and a dirty high 1:02.8


----------



## John74

I think all the racing now is going to be close as everyone is getting used to their cars and what they can do.


----------



## mlister5500

can i join or is it to late


----------



## admg1

There is a spare place now that tersman is not racing anymore but I'm not sure if it has been filled yet.
I'm sure John74 or Intraphase will be along shortly to confirm either way.


----------



## John74

mlister5500 said:


> can i join or is it to late


Deano is taking tersmans place this weekend to give it a go and see what it's all about. Having said that Jacko575 is off walking some little hill in scotland this weekend so if you want you can have his place on the grid so we have 16 cars again.

After this weekend if deano does not want to do any more rounds you can have that spot.

Mugello club 17 laps this sunday , plenty of BTCC cars in the JFF1 club to try or give me a shout about what car you would want to race and i can gift you a car to use :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Deano is taking tersmans place this weekend to give it a go and see what it's all about. Having said that Jacko575 is off walking some little hill in scotland this weekend so if you want you can have his place on the grid so we have 16 cars again.
> 
> After this weekend if deano does not want to do any more rounds you can have that spot.
> 
> *Mugello club 17 laps* this sunday , plenty of BTCC cars in the JFF1 club to try or give me a shout about what car you would want to race and i can gift you a car to use :thumb:


 Thats alot of pictures lol.


----------



## Tom_the_great

stevobeavo said:


> Thats alot of pictures lol.


i doubt it  i dont see many big accidents maybe some light bumping but once the front runners get going pack will split and then any areo damage will kick in to help overtaking


----------



## mlister5500

John74 said:


> Deano is taking tersmans place this weekend to give it a go and see what it's all about. Having said that Jacko575 is off walking some little hill in scotland this weekend so if you want you can have his place on the grid so we have 16 cars again.
> 
> After this weekend if deano does not want to do any more rounds you can have that spot.
> 
> Mugello club 17 laps this sunday , plenty of BTCC cars in the JFF1 club to try or give me a shout about what car you would want to race and i can gift you a car to use :thumb:


 thanks that would be awsome a 2002 integra or civic type r please. only got the game today so trying to get money together. my xbox name has changed i got hacked and lost everything my new name is dave5500.


----------



## mlister5500

what time is race time


----------



## GR33N

mlister5500 said:


> what time is race time


It should be 8pm but usually qualifying starts at 8.10ish


----------



## Deano

looking forward to this chaps. it will be sooo nice to do an online race that isn't a demolition derby.


----------



## mlister5500

if there's space im on. 

please feel free to add me 

dave5500

use to do the sunday race on forza 3


----------



## Dan J

Deano said:


> looking forward to this chaps. it will be sooo nice to do an online race that isn't a demolition derby.


Good good Deano:thumb: hope you enjoy it on sunday it's a good laugh.


----------



## John74

mlister5500 said:


> if there's space im on.
> 
> please feel free to add me
> 
> dave5500
> 
> use to do the sunday race on forza 3


Just sent you an 07 civic type-r , i like it better than the mugen civic's :thumb:


----------



## John74

Deano said:


> looking forward to this chaps. it will be sooo nice to do an online race that isn't a demolition derby.


Got a car sorted ?


----------



## Deano

no mate, I'll get in it tonight. think i'm gonna go beemer.


----------



## IntrAphasE

a risky but good choice Deano will give you a advantage of the grid but rwd can prove twitchy around mugello


----------



## John74

Deano said:


> no mate, I'll get in it tonight. think i'm gonna go beemer.


Just sent you a car i very nearly used for this season :thumb:


----------



## Deano

IntrAphasE said:


> a risky but good choice Deano will give you a advantage of the grid but rwd can prove twitchy around mugello


yeah mugello is hit and miss for me. always manage to run wide at the end of the pit straight.


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> a risky but good choice Deano will give you a advantage of the grid but rwd can prove twitchy around mugello


Especially with no traction control on :doublesho


----------



## stevobeavo

I've found rwd to be slower than fwd. More power might be a different story though


----------



## wildwash

Same here,I have two rwd cars that full within all the rules and on paper they are better but round a track I can't get the same times I can with the fwd..

Maybe next session there could be two car classes..a fwd class and a rwd class that can both achieve the same times? Little bit like the S200 vs NGTC in real touring cars?


----------



## admg1

The only rwd car I've found that can get close to my fwd times is the BMW 1M, but it's still a good 0.5-1 second a lap slower.


----------



## wildwash

I was running a 2010 Audi s4 with 330Hp and it is a600 with room to play with weight/power for handling or speed and I also have a volvo s60 but with 350bhp and all handling mods done it is only 580-590 pi so with the power cal can't make it a600 those cars come as 4wd out the packet but I have made them rwd and they are rather good cars but I think would both need an extra 50hp and 50pi to be on the same level..but then they do require more skill and concentration to not end up drifting and spinning out,but this would make for much more exciting racing as the harder you push it the more likely to lose it


----------



## GR33N

If the BMW is setup properly, I recon it should be pretty quick :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

Last night I managed to get a mid 1.03 but can't repeat it


----------



## Deano

what's a respectable time around mugello chaps? wont tell you what i'm getting so you can't point and laugh. :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Deano said:


> what's a respectable time around mugello chaps? wont tell you what i'm getting so you can't point and laugh. :lol:


1.02/1.03s will get you up near the front but be under no illusion John74 will more than likely smash us all :lol: which he has been sinse the start of the season.


----------



## Deano

i hope thats a cut down mugello and not the full one. :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Yep! Club circuit


----------



## stevobeavo

I think 1:05 would be very respectable seeing as your new to the game.


----------



## Deano

thank god for that. :lol: I was putting in 2.06s on the full circuit and I was thinking how the hell do I get a minute off that time.


----------



## Dan J

Deano said:


> thank god for that. :lol: I was putting in 2.06s on the full circuit and I was thinking how the hell do I get a minute off that time.


Lmao:lol:

Are you using manual or auto? I did my last race using manual for the first time and got my best result of the season so far. Along with a lot of tuning help from Ian( Intraphase)


----------



## Deano

always manual for me. the auto just holds it in the wrong gear if you're going uphill etc.


----------



## Dan J

Deano said:


> always manual for me. the auto just holds it in the wrong gear if you're going uphill etc.


And also changes up too early, I've always used auto until last Sunday's race and now I've been practising all week with manual it's getting much easier so hoping I can be more competitive at the front of the field with the exception of John who is a hard man to beat.


----------



## mlister5500

im getting 1.03 constant


----------



## stevobeavo

I found johns weakness last week.....ramming him :lol:


----------



## admg1

stevobeavo said:


> I found johns weakness last week.....ramming him :lol:


I'm not doing it again this week, I need the points :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> I'm not doing it again this week, I need the points :lol:


what if we paid u ??


----------



## alan_mcc

I don't have this game (wish I did ) but I'm surprised anyone bothers with auto


----------



## Matty03g

I payed Adam a score last week to take u out dano,but it was well worth it


----------



## admg1

:tumbleweed:


DAN019780 said:


> what if we paid u ??


You couldn't afford it :lol:



Matty03g said:


> I payed Adam a score last week to take u out dano,but it was well worth it


Ssssshhhhh! Don't tell anyone :devil:


----------



## John74

FWD v RWD depends on the track for me , mugello club i have done a 1:02.2 in a BMW ( test drive not leaderboard ) and Iberian my fastest leaderboard time is still with a scooby in full BTCC spec .

Tracks that you dont need to attack the curbs for a good lap time are good for RWD cars. One down side of RWD cars is their weight which tends to be a good 300Lb or more than FWD cars. Having said that i very nearly used a BMW for this seasons BTCC racing as i do enjoy racing them.


----------



## Deano

pushing 1.04.5s on mugello and i cant go any faster!


----------



## Tom_the_great

you will bud it takes a bit of time but try following ghost replays watch the lines taken etc


----------



## John74

Deano said:


> pushing 1.04.5s on mugello and i cant go any faster!


Not a bad time seeing as you only just got the game , being smooth is the key to being quick in FM4. More you play it the faster you will get hence why i have over 11000 in game miles :doublesho

One thing i have found is the older white controllers are better to use as the triggers are more progressive than newer black controllers which have triggers more like on/off switches :thumb:


----------



## dean j

I think I better get a bit more practice in here. 

Need to get a win under my belt. If I don't do it here or at the Ring GP I won't get one!


----------



## Deano

Sorry lads but I might miss my debut tonight thanks to the eejits at talk talk. I have ni broadband or lanfline. Gutted cos ive been practicing all week.


----------



## Dan J

Hopefully it will sort itself in time but gutted for you if it doesn't Deano, fingers crossed.


----------



## RandomlySet

Not sure if I'll be on tonight (I really want to race), but I've detailed 2 cars this weekend, been to my mates new snooker center, and I am now extremely tired and have a banging headache


----------



## John74

Hopefully see you guys on later :driver:


----------



## Dan J

-Mat- said:


> Not sure if I'll be on tonight (I really want to race), but I've detailed 2 cars this weekend, been to my mates new snooker center, and I am now extremely tired and have a banging headache


Has been good weather for it this weekend. Paracetamol should see you right for the race:thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Dean, im heart broken.... where are you?


----------



## mlister5500

good race if there is a slot available next week i would to be on it.


xbox id dave5500


----------



## stevobeavo

GR33N said:


> Dean, im heart broken.... where are you?


Me, to I got a great start before the re-run :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Fantastic racing tonight everyone loved it all..'twing wing' is going to be a bit of a demanding circuit though, makes for a really exciting race


----------



## DAN019780

loved the racing tonight too it was cool cant wait for next week great track except the last couple of corners!


----------



## Dan J

Loved it tonight had some good battles with chris and admg, roll on next week to my favourite track of the season.


----------



## dean j

Had a good race tonight. Had a bit of a coming together with Ben and fooked his race so sorry mate. I'm heartbroken for you! I need to see the replay for closure from all this!


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> Had a good race tonight. Had a bit of a coming together with Ben and fooked his race so sorry mate. I'm heartbroken for you! I need to see the replay for closure from all this!


:lol:


----------



## admg1

It was a good race last night with me Dan and Chris having a good battle for 7-8 laps. The three of us were constantly changing positions.
It was a shame I was late on and had to start at the back because during the race I had the 3rd fastest lap :wall:

Well done John for the win :thumb:
Although I should take some credit for it because if it wasn't for me, you wouldn't of had that extra 10pi back :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Was really good racing last night, that was for me the best race of the season so far ! really enjoyed it. 

had a great battle with Ian,Dean and Dave all race.

roll on next week !!


----------



## stevobeavo

dean j said:


> Had a good race tonight. Had a bit of a coming together with Ben and fooked his race so sorry mate. I'm heartbroken for you! I need to see the replay for closure from all this!


Ive seen it, Looked like a racing incident. You were a bit slow as you where off line, Ben came storming through and you both just met at the same point on the track.

Think I might be breaking 40 photos this race....I hate you all :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

stevobeavo said:


> Ive seen it, Looked like a racing incident.
> 
> 
> 
> A RACING INCIDENT !!!  he left ben heartbroken he did  haha
> 
> can't wait for the photos steve!
Click to expand...


----------



## Deano

talk talk have just fixed everything (stripped wires at the junction box!) so back on track (no pun intended)


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> stevobeavo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive seen it, Looked like a racing incident.
> 
> 
> 
> A RACING INCIDENT !!!  he left ben heartbroken he did  haha
> 
> can't wait for the photos steve!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol he's a bit of a heartbreaker is Dean, it's a shame he didn't need a Tom *** during the official race to give us all a winning chance, his comments during the race nearly made me crash due to laughing so much even though I couldn't see what was going on lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Deano said:
> 
> 
> 
> talk talk have just fixed everything (stripped wires at the junction box!) so back on track (no pun intended)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad it's fixed Deano, so you'll be on this Sunday then:thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## John74

Good racing last night if slightly down on numbers. Birthday boy intraphase will update the scores sometime today if his back has not given out on him totally.


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Good racing last night if slightly down on numbers. Birthday boy intraphase will update the scores sometime today if his back has not given out on him totally.


Cheers for organising it again john, you absolutely dominated that race. Looking forward to twing wing next week. Never really raced the full circuit until last night.


----------



## IntrAphasE

sorry for the delay in posting scores just waiting on a descion from john as to if im giving dave the place and points or holding the place for deano and moving every one below dave up a place 

some good racing lasting had some cracking fights with tom mat and the "heartbreaker" dean


----------



## IntrAphasE

Results for round 8 Mugello Club


1. John74
2. wilDtub
3. Dave5500
4. DeanR32
5. skillz tom
6. N30MDR
7. intraphase2011
8. slevo beavo
9. DANO19780
10. admg1
11. dubplate dan
12. chris oneil
13. matty03g
14. BEN GR33N

Points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position


John74...............22
wilDtub..............17
Dave5500...........15
DeanR32.............13
skillz tom............11
N30MDR.............10
intraphase2011.....9
slevo beavo	.........8
DANO19780.........7
admg1................6
dubplate dan........5
chris oneil............4
matty03g............3
BEN GR33N...........2

Championship Table after Round 8 ( best 9 results from 13 to count )


1. John74..............117
2. Intraphase2011...111
3. BEN GR33N...........84
4. slevo beavo.........84
5. deanr32...............81
6. wilDtub................71
7. skillz tom	.............67
8. N30 MDR..............66
9. dano1978o............65
10. Een1..................63
11. Jacko575.............59
12. admg1.................49
13. deano/Dave5500...43
14. dubplate dan........36
15. chris Oneil............33
16. matty03g.............24

Next week the people running with handicaps at round 9 Twin Ring Motegi Full

John74 570pi (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA)
BEN GR33N 590pi
slevo beavo 590pi
wilDtub 590pi

have gave deano and dave5500 a split position and gave them tersman's points so that they can still compete although it may be a case of sharing the remaining races between them and if one does finish in a pi reducing place the person racing the following week will need to take that pi handicap so they can sort it out between themselves


----------



## John74

I will split termans / Dave5500 / Deano's points in the over all championship table in the post on the first page.


----------



## stevobeavo

Highlights from round 8 Mugello Club

Sorry if I havent taken pictures of some of the action/battle you guys were having. 17 Laps is a lot to go through numerous times :lol:

Great start again by everyone



Myself tapping Ben


First lap action




Ian sniffing to get past Mat


Dean taking to the dirt


Ian sniffed a bit hard


John and Will pulling a early lead





Dano passing the poorly chevy


Dean ran wide and was offline as the two intergas came roaring through


Ben and Dean clipped panels 


And Ben was truly heartbroken...


Fantastic action between Admg, Dan & Chris


Midfield all still close


Dan running wide on the final turn allowing Admg up the inside.




Dan taking his place back by sticking it up the inside




The tricky final turn


This weeks moto as Dean out drags Ian


The following lap Tom did the same


Matty & Chris


Rubbing panels


unfortunately this has a bad ending


Dano getting out of shape


This allowed me to get along side him


Bit of late braking by me and great awareness by Dano meant I went round the outside without incident



John and Will out in front


Dano locking up




Heavy braking to close the gap on intraphase 


Will a lonely 2nd


And our fearless leader John taking the Win


Once again thank to everyone for a great race.


----------



## DAN019780

great pics stevo love the ones of you passing me!!!!!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

fantastic photos again steve !!!! almost feels like ive done the race again.


----------



## GR33N

Truely heartbroken lol. Whos got the replay on their storefront?


----------



## admg1

Great photos steveo :thumb:

Great sign on the back of your car Tom :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo




----------



## dean j

You bi tch!


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> You bi tch!


I had a look at the replay dean, you clearly felt bad for me because you backed off the throttle just after the impact :lol:


----------



## John74

Great pictures as always steveo :thumb: 

Turned into a bit of a pressure race for me as i was expecting to be third or fourth on the grid so getting pole and making the first corner without wildtub blasting past me in that very quick cobalt ment i instead of aiming for a safe fourth i had to go for the win and try to get the fastest lap. Getting a fast clean lap turned into a nightmare and it took until lap 12 before i cracked a lap that i thought might be good enough.

Im really starting to go off this pi/handicap system


----------



## wildwash

Well at first I was trying to catch you John but after about lap 10 had pulled a good lead from third and just took it a bit easier so I didn't make a mistake, it seemed you would pull away on the first section of the track and I would catch you up on the second half and the distance/split between us was like a yoyo lol.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Im really starting to go off this pi/handicap system


were getting  off that your still managing to win with a handicap !!!


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> were getting  off that your still managing to win with a handicap !!!


I could always use my special brakes again :lol:


----------



## John74

:lol: no need next race i should be well behind you after qualifying :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Great shots stevo thanks for taking time to do them:thumb:

One thing I've noticed is admg's car is pink in the shots and a completely different car to the one in the race

Watched the replay last night and chris admg matty and myself were scrapping for the whole race, really enjoyed it even though we were stuck at the back of the field.

WilDtub how the Fooook are you getting that cobalt to be so quick mine feels like a slug and has done all season.

Managed a 2.10 last night this Sunday's track.


----------



## admg1

Dan J said:


> Great shots stevo thanks for taking time to do them:thumb:
> 
> One thing I've noticed is admg's car is pink in the shots and a completely different car to the one in the race
> 
> Watched the replay last night and chris admg matty and myself were scrapping for the whole race, really enjoyed it even though we were stuck at the back of the field.
> 
> WilDtub how the Fooook are you getting that cobalt to be so quick mine feels like a slug and has done all season.
> 
> Managed a 2.10 last night this Sunday's track.


Have you downloaded the veloster car pack (it's free)
If you haven't you are probably seeing the null car which is a black bora


----------



## stevobeavo

Dan J said:


> Great shots stevo thanks for taking time to do them:thumb:
> 
> One thing I've noticed is admg's car is pink in the shots and a completely different car to the one in the race
> 
> Watched the replay last night and chris admg matty and myself were scrapping for the whole race, really enjoyed it even though we were stuck at the back of the field.
> 
> WilDtub how the Fooook are you getting that cobalt to be so quick mine feels like a slug and has done all season.
> 
> Managed a 2.10 last night this Sunday's track.


Cheers mates takes about 5 hours or so but its worth it.

Will and myself will be having a tuning session on Friday night 5-8pm hopefully and some point on saturday. If your about will try and help with your setup. Be good to ha three Chevy test session.

Also urge everyone to download the free sample cars from all the packs. This makes every car appear when racing.


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> Great shots stevo thanks for taking time to do them:thumb:
> 
> One thing I've noticed is admg's car is pink in the shots and a completely different car to the one in the race
> 
> Watched the replay last night and chris admg matty and myself were scrapping for the whole race, really enjoyed it even though we were stuck at the back of the field.
> 
> WilDtub how the Fooook are you getting that cobalt to be so quick mine feels like a slug and has done all season.
> 
> Managed a 2.10 last night this Sunday's track.


I enjoyed it too dan, hope we have another battle this Sunday but further up the grid!!!:driver:


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos again stevo, I love um!! :thumb:


----------



## John74

Just been working out a few average scores per round and lets just say it's close with the top 3 covered by just 1 point :doublesho


----------



## Dan J

admg1 said:


> Have you downloaded the veloster car pack (it's free)
> If you haven't you are probably seeing the null car which is a black bora


Yes mate that's the one, no probs it just tripped me out a bit lol from seeing stevos pics and watching the replay with two different cars in there. Will have a look at those car packs.


stevobeavo said:


> Cheers mates takes about 5 hours or so but its worth it.
> 
> Will and myself will be having a tuning session on Friday night 5-8pm hopefully and some point on saturday. If your about will try and help with your setup. Be good to ha three Chevy test session.
> 
> Also urge everyone to download the free sample cars from all the packs. This makes every car appear when racing.


Wow! Wasn't expecting you to say that, and yes it's definatly worth the effort and a great addition to each Sunday's race :thumb:

Proberly won't be on at that time on Friday but will be on later that night and same for Saturday really, Ian will be sending me a set up for the ring so will have a good practise with it and try and get out of this hammer it habit I've got lol which I think is my downfall, braking too late and stepping on the gas too early is another downside to my driving.



Matty03g said:


> I enjoyed it too dan, hope we have another battle this Sunday but further up the grid!!!:driver:


:thumb: hopefully mate, I really want to do well on this track seeing as its my favourite track when I'm in an r1 online. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wildwash

Dan J said:


> WilDtub how the Fooook are you getting that cobalt to be so quick mine feels like a slug and has done all season.
> 
> Managed a 2.10 last night this Sunday's track.


Well I haven't seen what time I will get on the next track yet but will be 10pi down on yours and had a hard time trying to get you on laguna when i was 10pi lower..the chevy isn't a bad car for me it's all about getting the back end to step out a little to stop so much understeer,Steve doesn't like it as lose on the back as me but different driving styles suit different set ups.. I also run a tight diff at a lowest of about 45 and some tracks as high as 75 like laguna where I don't want the outside front just spinning like crazy..

Do you use abs? Myself and Steve have found you can get much more out of the brakes if the abs isn't interfering with them lol


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> Well I haven't seen what time I will get on the next track yet but will be 10pi down on yours and had a hard time trying to get you on laguna when i was 10pi lower..the chevy isn't a bad car for me it's all about getting the back end to step out a little to stop so much understeer,Steve doesn't like it as lose on the back as me but different driving styles suit different set ups.. I also run a tight diff at a lowest of about 45 and some tracks as high as 75 like laguna where I don't want the outside front just spinning like crazy..
> 
> Do you use abs? *Myself and Steve have found you can get much more out of the brakes if the abs isn't interfering with them* lol


As highlighted here :lol:


----------



## Dan J

wildwash said:


> Well I haven't seen what time I will get on the next track yet but will be 10pi down on yours and had a hard time trying to get you on laguna when i was 10pi lower..the chevy isn't a bad car for me it's all about getting the back end to step out a little to stop so much understeer,Steve doesn't like it as lose on the back as me but different driving styles suit different set ups.. I also run a tight diff at a lowest of about 45 and some tracks as high as 75 like laguna where I don't want the outside front just spinning like crazy..
> 
> Do you use abs? Myself and Steve have found you can get much more out of the brakes if the abs isn't interfering with them lol


Abs is always off:thumb: 
And yes it can be understeery but that's me going into corners too hot i think,
unfortunately I'm not very clued up on the tuning side of things, I understand it to a point. Without Ians help tuning the car up I'd be seriously foooooked.
Doing this btcc season has really opened my eyes up to my driving style and it's the first time on forza that I've driven anything lower than r1 for this length of time:lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> As highlighted here :lol:


although i also run with out any assists i just didnt leave my braking quite so late lol


----------



## John74

I carn't drive a car with ABS on , i just carn't get the car to do what i want going into a corner.


----------



## DAN019780

iam the opposite cant drive without it ive tried a few times and it allways ends with me on the grass or in a wall!! 
managed a 208.8 in pratice last night for twing ring iam liking this track:car:


----------



## Matty03g

That's a good time dano:doublesho safe to say you will be above me on this grid this week:lol:


----------



## wildwash

So far the best I can get is 2:09.58 I think I have a chance to get a better lap but with so many corners its tricky putting a lap down where they are all perfect..I often miss an apex or run wide on my way out spinning up my front wheels..


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> So far the best I can get is 2:09.58 I think I have a chance to get a better lap but with so many corners its tricky putting a lap down where they are all perfect..I often miss an apex or run wide on my way out spinning up my front wheels..


The chevy does love to wheel spin when on boost. Hence why we get crap starts lol.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Idea for next season !!! (as it may need too much work for this season) peoples thoughts req?

me and ben were discussing last night the idea of a constructors type title, this is to make the "slower/mid pack" have a more achievable target. (this runs along side the out right title)

For example you pair a top 5 runner (ie John, Ian, Ben etc) with a middle/slower pack runner (ie me, jacko, chris) which then makes the middle/slower runners have some thing to aim for as they may not be able to get 1,2,3 ever ! but helping win a title by consistently doing well such as finish 5 all season which may just give the rest of us slow coaches something to aim for.
I know it may need some tweeks etc but me an ben thought it was worthy of putting forward !

anyway i managed to get a 2:09.3 i think last night which i was very pleased with


----------



## stevobeavo

Tom_the_great said:


> Idea for next season !!! (as it may need too much work for this season) peoples thoughts req?
> 
> me and ben were discussing last night the idea of a constructors type title, this is to make the "slower/mid pack" have a more achievable target. (this runs along side the out right title)
> 
> For example you pair a top 5 runner (ie John, Ian, Ben etc) with a middle/slower pack runner (ie me, jacko, chris) which then makes the middle/slower runners have some thing to aim for as they may not be able to get 1,2,3 ever ! but helping win a title by consistently doing well such as finish 5 all season which may just give the rest of us slow coaches something to aim for.
> I know it may need some tweeks etc but me an ben thought it was worthy of putting forward !
> 
> anyway i managed to get a 2:09.3 i think last night which i was very pleased with


I thought about this the other day. Would be great if the pairs be in the same cars as well. I know John said he has a few things lined up for next season so hopefully its something like this. 
Also this could bring in team tactics etc.


----------



## DAN019780

sound like a good idea to me at the end of this season you could pair 1st with 16th ,2nd with 15th,3rd with 14th and so on for next season


----------



## Dan J

wildwash said:


> So far the best I can get is 2:09.58 I think I have a chance to get a better lap but with so many corners its tricky putting a lap down where they are all perfect..I often miss an apex or run wide on my way out spinning up my front wheels..


Had a practise session last night with Ian and managed a low 2.09.



stevobeavo said:


> The chevy does love to wheel spin when on boost. Hence why we get crap starts lol.


Was getting wheel spin in 4th last night:driver:


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Idea for next season !!! (as it may need too much work for this season) peoples thoughts req?
> 
> me and ben were discussing last night the idea of a constructors type title, this is to make the "slower/mid pack" have a more achievable target. (this runs along side the out right title)
> 
> For example you pair a top 5 runner (ie John, Ian, Ben etc) with a middle/slower pack runner (ie me, jacko, chris) which then makes the middle/slower runners have some thing to aim for as they may not be able to get 1,2,3 ever ! but helping win a title by consistently doing well such as finish 5 all season which may just give the rest of us slow coaches something to aim for.
> I know it may need some tweeks etc but me an ben thought it was worthy of putting forward !
> 
> anyway i managed to get a 2:09.3 i think last night which i was very pleased with


We were indeed. Whether you would need the "teams" to be in the same car or same manufacturer I dont know, we didnt really think about it that far :lol: but it might bring an extra dimension to the racing :thumb:

Whether you should pair 16 with 1 and 15 with 2 etc, or just randomise the top and bottom halves of the grid to find the pairs I dont know, anyway food for thought


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> Had a practise session last night with Ian and managed a low 2.09.
> 
> Was getting wheel spin in 4th last night:driver:


while practicing with dan i forgot to dirty a lap in the cobalt i had set up for him and ended up posting a 2.08:348 then in the integra a 2.08:121 dirty



GR33N said:


> We were indeed. Whether you would need the "teams" to be in the same car or same manufacturer I dont know, we didnt really think about it that far :lol: but it might bring an extra dimension to the racing :thumb:
> 
> Whether you should pair 16 with 1 and 15 with 2 etc, or just randomise the top and bottom halves of the grid to find the pairs I dont know, anyway food for thought


this is something i know john is looking at with both drivers in a team having to use the same car


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> while practicing with dan i forgot to dirty a lap in the cobalt i had set up for him and ended up posting a 2.08:348 then in the integra a 2.08:121 dirty
> 
> this is something i know john is looking at with both drivers in a team having to use the same car


Sounds fun :thumb:

What pi are you running this week mate?


----------



## IntrAphasE

600 m8


----------



## wildwash

I love the idea of teams and running the same cars..with same paint style would be great and really help the number two as they get a great car setup and it's both of them working together for the results..will be awesome!!

I think random groups would be better than 1-16 2-15 as they should be in groups who can do testing sessions with each other,so as i work 8-6 mon fri I would like some one weekdays 8pm ish for a little testing rather than someone who works nights and is on Xbox during the day..
So maybe for this we could be put in our category for high scorer and partners then put usual gaming hours for better matches or pair up with a buddy if they are in different groups..


----------



## IntrAphasE

wildwash said:


> I love the idea of teams and running the same cars..with same paint style would be great and really help the number two as they get a great car setup and it's both of them working together for the results..will be awesome!!
> 
> I think random groups would be better than 1-16 2-15 as they should be in groups who can do testing sessions with each other,so as i work 8-6 mon fri I would like some one weekdays 8pm ish for a little testing rather than someone who works nights and is on Xbox during the day..
> So maybe for this we could be put in our category for high scorer and partners then put usual gaming hours for better matches or pair up with a buddy if they are in different groups..


only problem with that is that me and john both work nights which would mean so everyone else gets a team m8 me and john might end up together and who would really want to see me and john working together as a team


----------



## stevobeavo

IntrAphasE said:


> only problem with that is that me and john both work nights which would mean so everyone else gets a team m8 me and john might end up together and who would really want to see me and john working together as a team


They have independent teams in btcc..... :lol:


----------



## John74

Teams championship , both drivers using the same car and a limit on how many teams using a make of car are a few things that im looking at for season 2.


----------



## Tom_the_great

i dibs John or Ian or Mat or Ben  haha


----------



## Matty03g

It's only fair that I team up with 1 of the top 3 as i am bottom of the leader board :lol: also we could stay in the teams for a game of football after the race on Sundays  what ever does happen its gonna be great :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

i was going to say im quite happy to work with dan as been tuning his car all season so far so he used to my setups now lol


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> only problem with that is that me and john both work nights which would mean so everyone else gets a team m8 me and john might end up together and who would really want to see me and john working together as a team


Not me  lol you'd both spank us all big time, the only way you and John would be stopped is if we all played dirty which isn't viable :lol:

Also thanks for your help last night mate it was a good session and really helped with my confidence, set up is spot on and feels perfect for this weeks track:thumb:

Roll on sunday


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> i was going to say im quite happy to work with dan as been tuning his car all season so far so he used to my setups now lol


I'll say yes now to save any confusion at a later date:thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> Not me  lol you'd both spank us all big time, the only way you and John would be stopped is if we all played dirty which isn't viable :lol:
> 
> Also thanks for your help last night mate it was a good session and really helped with my confidence, set up is spot on and feels perfect for this weeks track:thumb:
> 
> Roll on sunday


no worrys m8 glad i could help 
now all you got to do is qualify well and stay out of trouble


----------



## Dan J

I will try my best mate


----------



## John74

Looking at the leaderboards there is far to much testing going on as im well down the order :lol:


----------



## admg1

I think it's a great idea to have a team championship :thumb:

Also whoever gets paired with me will be able to join the legendary playboy racing team :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Looking at the leaderboards there is far to much testing going on as im well down the order :lol:


you need to stop winning when your so close to seeing 600pi again john


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> i dibs John or Ian or Mat or Ben  haha


You tried my setup yet on your car?


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> you need to stop winning when your so close to seeing 600pi again john


Given up on seeing 600pi again :driver:


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Given up on seeing 600pi again :driver:


Not that having less pi has effected your race results


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> You tried my setup yet on your car?


yes was spot on need to speak to you later about it ! it was shame you was on gay effect 3 

i had a race with dean and left him heartbroken  with my pace lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> yes was spot on need to speak to you later about it ! it was shame you was on gay effect 3
> 
> i had a race with dean and left him heartbroken  with my pace lol


lol i get the feeling dean is going to be in you message on the rocco this week


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> yes was spot on need to speak to you later about it ! it was shame you was on gay effect 3
> 
> i had a race with dean and left him heartbroken  with my pace lol


:lol: I saw your invite but i was breaking the hearts of americans online :thumb:

Ill be on tonight though


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> yes was spot on need to speak to you later about it ! it was shame you was on gay effect 3
> 
> i had a race with dean and left him heartbroken  with my pace lol


Lol gay effect 3

Lol bet he didn't want to stop racing you after that till he got closure on the matter.im heartbroken just to be reading about this.


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Looking at the leaderboards there is far to much testing going on as im well down the order :lol:


I do my testing in the test run option which stupidly doesn't show up on the leaderboards


----------



## Dan J

stevobeavo said:


> I do my testing in the test run option which stupidly doesn't show up on the leaderboards


Same here, how do you do it so it shows up on the leaderboard then


----------



## admg1

The way I do it is to do a race online on my own


----------



## stevobeavo

Dan J said:


> Same here, how do you do it so it shows up on the leaderboard then


Free run :thumb: or online racing


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> Same here, how do you do it so it shows up on the leaderboard then


Another way I do it dan is to go to the leaderboards and click on your own best time or anyone else's time and click on launch race :car:. This way u can see the line u took on certain corners to get ur best time


----------



## dean j

So who wants to be paired up with me then? We can break hearts together!


----------



## Tom_the_great

i think you an little ean would be awsome together


----------



## GR33N

Team heart broken :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> Another way I do it dan is to go to the leaderboards and click on your own best time or anyone else's time and click on launch race :car:. This way u can see the line u took on certain corners to get ur best time


Cheers mate, Ian explained it to me last night after our practice session but I'd completely forgotten by this afternoon:wall:

Right I'm off to get some practice in


----------



## stevobeavo

Had a good couple hours of testing with Dan and will tonight. Even tryed some rwd btcc cars which the times shocked me a bit. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## Dan J

stevobeavo said:


> Had a good couple hours of testing with Dan and will tonight. Even tryed some rwd btcc cars which the times shocked me a bit.
> 
> Cheers guys.


You are quick stevo and smooth mate I could only stay in front of you on the warm up lap lol then you just left us for dust, 
For me it was a shocking practise session I couldn't get a smooth lap for love nor money:wall: kept missing gears or selecting the wrong gear for the corner Or locking up,
I'm putting it down to my man flu I've got atm :lol:
Doing a few laps with rwd was a laugh.

After you guys jump off I put in some more practise and managed a 2.08 clean


----------



## IntrAphasE

thats a very quick lap stevo

and glad to see your times still coming down dan


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> thats a very quick lap stevo
> 
> and glad to see your times still coming down dan


Slowly but surely mate but not consistently, I'm still blaming it on the man flu lol because it is making me feel like a bag of sh1te ATM.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> Slowly but surely mate but not consistently, I'm still blaming it on the man flu lol because it is making me feel like a bag of sh1te ATM.


fingers crossed the man flu is gone the weekend for you then dan


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on tonight from about half 5 got not other plans and by the looks of i i need the practice


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> i think you an little ean would be awsome together


probs find Een1 and Jacko575 together as a team

would like to see dean with maybe admg or dano


----------



## admg1

IntrAphasE said:


> probs find Een1 and Jacko575 together as a team
> 
> would like to see dean with maybe admg or dano


That would be good. We could be the playboy heartbreakers then :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

IntrAphasE said:


> probs find Een1 and Jacko575 together as a team
> 
> would like to see dean with maybe admg or dano


very good point father and son team! 



admg1 said:


> That would be good. We could be the playboy heartbreakers then :lol:


"We could be the playboy" :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> ill be on tonight from about half 5 got not other plans and by the looks of i i need the practice


Will be on just after 8 once my little soldiers are in bed,

Can hook up if you want mate unless you want to practise solo?


----------



## wildwash

I should be online tonight around 8 also..
Do I get to be paired with Steve as we are besties?lol

-as I am not in the top 5 and be is..I need some one to carry me along


----------



## IntrAphasE

wildwash said:


> I should be online tonight around 8 also..
> Do I get to be paired with Steve as we are besties?lol
> 
> -as I am not in the top 5 and be is..I need some one to carry me along


will i already guessed you would be with steve


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dan J said:


> Will be on just after 8 once my little soldiers are in bed,
> 
> Can hook up if you want mate unless you want to practise solo?


now worries!,

so long as i have dibs still on John, Ian, Ben etc ill wait to see who finishes top an nab them 

although ben likes my car and VW's so could be onto a winner there :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> now worries!,
> 
> so long as i have dibs still on John, Ian, Ben etc ill wait to see who finishes top an nab them
> 
> although ben likes my car and VW's so could be onto a winner there :driver:


im already taken tom


----------



## stevobeavo

J


wildwash said:


> I should be online tonight around 8 also..
> Do I get to be paired with Steve as we are besties?lol
> 
> -as I am not in the top 5 and be is..I need some one to carry me along


BFF :argie:

If were team mates ill teach you 'the beavo' :lol: haven't used it yet in the btcc come to think of it.


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> now worries!,
> 
> so long as i have dibs still on John, Ian, Ben etc ill wait to see who finishes top an nab them
> 
> although ben likes my car and VW's so could be onto a winner there :driver:


Ill race with you next season Tom, not like anyone else wants you :wave:


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> Ill race with you next season Tom, not like anyone else wants you :wave:


:lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

you be carefull ben you dont know what you might catch from tom

so that looks like 2 more teams tied up so far looking like


intraphase2011.....dubplate dan
Een1...................Jacko575
slevo beavo	.........wilDtub
BEN GR33N...........skillz tom

could be some interesting combos of teams out there


----------



## Tom_the_great

oi i dont like this tom bashing we are having !!!! 

the only reason i catch what i can is because i was told if you get everything you get a free one ??? is this not true 

haha and fine ian ditch me never liked you anway !!!  ben it is haha welcome to the darkside


----------



## IntrAphasE

you know we love you really tom


----------



## Dan J

Tom and Ben looks like a good combo:driver:


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> oi i dont like this tom bashing we are having !!!!
> 
> the only reason i catch what i can is because i was told if you get everything you get a free one ??? is this not true
> 
> haha and fine ian ditch me never liked you anway !!!  *ben it is haha welcome to the darkside*


Tom .... I am your father (in a Darth Vader style voice) :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

i am already sorting the team listings (yes i know its early) out so if you want to race with a team m8 for the team trophy post who you will be racing with and i will add it to the list 
i might even go as far as offering a credit (in forza not real) prize for the top 3 teams but will talk to john about it


----------



## admg1

I really don't mind who I go with next season.
I just hope I have a bit more luck than I have this season :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

same here dont mind who iam paired with:thumb:

the big question is whos going be the lucky one john picks as partner!!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> the big question is whos going be the lucky one john picks as partner!!!


John is the solo entry


----------



## Matty03g

If John wants to carry a ton of ballast all next season, I would be more than happy to team up with him


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> John is the solo entry


he would probably still win :lol:


----------



## Dan J

DAN019780 said:


> he would probably still win :lol:


Definatly:lol:

Shame we can't put some nails on the front of the grid so he gets a puncture.


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> he would probably still win :lol:


Not when I'm around he don't :devil: :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

admg1 said:


> Not when I'm around he don't :devil: :lol:


:tumbleweed:

Maybe you should mis your breaking point more often !


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> John is the solo entry


if john was to run as a independant his points would not be counted towards the teams championship just the drivers


----------



## John74

I will wait until this season is finished before making up my mind about running as a team , might depend on what cars the teams pick as i may pick something no one else has thought off again.


----------



## IntrAphasE

john74 said:


> i will wait until this season is finished before making up my mind about running as a team , might depend on what cars the teams pick as i may pick something no one else has thought off again.


booooooooooo


----------



## mlister5500

john should only be allowed to use one gear.........




and that should be reverse!


----------



## Matty03g

mlister5500 said:


> john should only be allowed to use one gear.........
> 
> and that should be reverse!


Or one handed :lol:


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> booooooooooo


To busy building and testing new cars to go on the list :driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> To busy building and testing new cars to go on the list :driver:


unfair advantage  pre season testing, i think ull find is not allowed 



kidding of course, you work very hard


----------



## IntrAphasE

what im already testing mine and dans car for next season


----------



## Matty03g

Is the car spec ( a class, 350 bhp) gonna be the same next season?


----------



## wildwash

Will the car restrictions stay the same next season or go up/down a class?Or change bhp/weight limits?

Edit- lol beaten to it


----------



## IntrAphasE

from what john has told me the builds will be staying the same


----------



## John74

Builds staying the same i.e. 350bhp A600 limits , looking at changes to race format etc but all will become clear soon .


----------



## Matty03g

Just took the abs off for the first time :doublesho while practising twin ring and got my best time, only thing was if you brake late it's a bit scary not sure if I'll Have it on or off on Sunday.


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> Just took the abs off for the first time :doublesho while practising twin ring and got my best time, only thing was if you brake late it's a bit scary not sure if I'll Have it on or off on Sunday.


I've always had it set to off due to it being crap under braking when set to on and like you've found it helps out with your lap times


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> I've always had it set to off due to it being crap under braking when set to on and like you've found it helps out with your lap times


Feels a lot smoother with it off dan, think I'll try it out 2mara night when racing admg and dano :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> Feels a lot smoother with it off dan, think I'll try it out 2mara night when racing admg and dano :thumb:


Yes mate it's nice and smooth and feels more natural and realistic,
only downside is if you go too far on the trigger locking up is easily done 
but once you get used to it you'll love it.


----------



## John74

Things im looking at for season 2 of the Deatailing world BTCC

Teams championship to run along side the drivers championship, 2 drivers per team, free choice of who you team up with for those that want to take part.

Max of 2 teams using any single make of car.

Max of 2 independents using any make of car. ( trying to get a more mixed grid of cars )

Ban on using the same make of car two seasons in a row. ( no Kia for me in season 2 ) 

3 week break between the end of season 1 and the start of season 2. Gives a chance to do some test races. Team and car selections locked the monday before round 1.

Race lobby opens at 7:45pm , qualifying starts 8pm.

New DLC cars will be shortly added to list of cars that can be used , list locked again at the start of round 1.

Race format i need your feedback on , looking at two options

1, keep the single race but increase distance from 30miles to 45miles , grid order by qualifying.

2, double race format , 35miles each race , race one grid by qualifying and race 2 grid by lobby points i.e. qualifying position + race 1 result. 

If we do the double race the pi/handicap will be per round not per race. Points will be the same as now but for each race and the pi/handicap will given to the top points finishers per round. Two drivers on tied points will earn the same pi/handicap.

Number of rounds ? happy at 13 or want more ?

Tracks , any you would like added ? ( must have a working pit ) any you would like removed ?

Over to you guys :driver:


----------



## admg1

That sounds really good John :thumb:

I think the idea of a double race per sunday sounds good because I gives everyone a second chance to get some good points if the first race didn't go so well.
Also I think the track selection should stay but maybe change the track layout that's used ie. mugello full instead of club and twin ring east instead of full.
As for car selection, I like the idea of only two teams using the one car because at least we will have a big variety of cars on the grid.

All in all I think it'll be great whatever we decide to do and I'm sure everyone will think the same :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Like the idea of the double race too :thumb:. Thanks John.

Theres gonna few less Honda in season two :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

double race format sounds good to me ,think 13 rounds is good too,not sure what tracks but mabey a couple of new tracks would be good 

thanks again john :thumb::thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

Double race for me.

Tracks, mugello full, hockenhien full and replace sebring with another track.


----------



## wildwash

Double race seems the popular choice.

With the car list last year there was some that I think should have been on there..like my Audi s4 it is used in the btcc it was rear wheel drive and was under 350hp and over 2200lbs and a600 so checked all the boxes,if we find a car that checks all the boxes exept perhaps being in btcc or wtcc but is the right size/shape car could it be added to the list of choices? Like for example the insignia ?

If we also pick a car and when doing all the upgrades and with 350bhp comes as a max pi of 596 for example would this be ok to enter a race? And then if I came second would I be handicapped to 590 or 586 ? 
Reason i ask a couple of cars like don't hit a600 with all mods done but power at 350, could stil be a good car though?


----------



## John74

The insignia is on the list :thumb: and the A600pi is a limit so using a car at A596pi is perfectly fine. In fact a car im looking at for next season is A596pi. The pi/handicap is -20 or -10 what ever you start with.


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> The insignia is on the list :thumb: and the A600pi is a limit so using a car at A596pi is perfectly fine. In fact a car im looking at for next season is A596pi. The pi/handicap is -20 or -10 what ever you start with.


Is the Insignia in 4wd or RWD?

I tested a BMW M3 (600) obviously RWD with the same BTCC stipulations and produced nearly identical times to my Integra which was running 590pi.

Double races sounds good to me, I'd like to see the full Hockenheim added aswell for next season and possibly Full Circuit Mugello?


----------



## admg1

The insignia is 4wd but has to be converted to rwd.
It's not a bad car and with the right setup could be competitive.

I've sort of half decided what car I will use next season but I want to have a play around with a few more cars first.


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> Is the Insignia in 4wd or RWD?


Converted to RWD to comply with the BTCC rules.


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Converted to RWD to comply with the BTCC rules.


Nice one :thumb:



admg1 said:


> The insignia is 4wd but has to be converted to rwd.
> It's not a bad car and with the right setup could be competitive.
> 
> I've sort of half decided what car I will use next season but I want to have a play around with a few more cars first.


Cheers thats what I thought. Ive not spoken to Tom about our car choice, and ive got uni work coming out my ears for the next week , infact what am I doing on here now :lol:


----------



## John74

Thats the idea of the 3 week break , gives people a chance to race and test cars before they get locked into using one car for the season.


----------



## Dan J

All sounds good to me John from your mammoth type up:thumb:

I'm happy with whatever, just love racing with All of you guys and listening to the banter during the races on a what would be a boring Sunday evening watching the crap that the mrs wants to watch on tv if I wasn't doing this 

Keep the twin ring on full though as its an epic racing track in my book:argie:


----------



## stevobeavo

twing wing is a great track on full. Was testing with Will last night for the race and also try ed a few cars out for next season. One I pick, whacked a load of stuff on it to get it too A600 and took it for a spin a managed a 2:07.4 had to dirty it though. Need to try it on a few other tracks first.


----------



## dean j

I don't mind who Im paired up with but it'd be nice to know as early as poss. Also, it'd be nice to pair up with someone I've had good battles with over the series

I'm getting excited about it already, and it's still a few months away!


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> I don't mind who Im paired up with but it'd be nice to know as early as poss. Also, it'd be nice to pair up with someone I've had good battles with over the series
> 
> I'm getting excited about it already, and it's still a few months away!


Me and you cant pair up, the team boss wont be impressed you take me off again. Infact, he may even be "heartbroken"


----------



## Dan J

GR33N said:


> Me and you cant pair up, the team boss wont be impressed you take me off again. Infact, he may even be "heartbroken"


:lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

well i dont know whats going on just found some photos of my season 2 car while in testing leaked over the internet


----------



## Dan J

That's a bit random mate.


----------



## admg1

I had few practice races with matty last night and I was down a second every lap on his times. I think I'm going to struggle tonight.

I also tested a couple of new cars out for next year and one of them really surprised me. I did minimal tuning to it and was only a couple of tenths slower than my Veloster.


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I had few practice races with matty last night and I was down a second every lap on his times. I think I'm going to struggle tonight.
> 
> I also tested a couple of new cars out for next year and one of them really surprised me. I did minimal tuning to it and was only a couple of tenths slower than my Veloster.


U will still finish above me mate, u know I allways struggle on race night


----------



## wildwash

When do an can people call dibs on a car for next season? As there is limit to how many people can run a car I would hate to lose mine and steves first choice..
We could start a 'registration list' ?


----------



## IntrAphasE

will if you want to reserve a car send me a pm and i will list it as taken that is unless its already taken lol
as i have a list of teams and car already prepared


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> well i dont know whats going on just found some photos of my season 2 car while in testing leaked over the internet





Dan J said:


> That's a bit random mate.


You get used to him after a while :lol:

I have been spotted testing a black renault bora :driver:


----------



## John74

As for tonight with 570pi i think i will be right at the pack just out for a sunday drive.


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> As for tonight with 570pi i think i will be right at the pack just out for a sunday drive.


i never count you out john you never know whats going to happen


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> You get used to him after a while :lol:
> 
> I have been spotted testing a black renault bora :driver:


:wall: :lol: I fell into that one didn't I 

I'm quite G'd up for tonight and up for a hussle on this track, the car is performing well (thanks to Ian) and feels quick.


----------



## mlister5500

im available for tonight if there is any spaces, 

i will be on from 19.30 so can someone please invite me if there is a slot.

thanks.

also available for next season if some one wants to pair up.


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> will if you want to reserve a car send me a pm and i will list it as taken that is unless its already taken lol
> as i have a list of teams and car already prepared


All depends on how many end up wanting the same make of car , to many and i will have to come up with a system as to who picks first.

I will start a list of drivers and teams once season 1 has finished as we still have plenty of racing to do.


----------



## dean j

I'll be on at 8. Qualify without me if you have to but I'll be racing lads!


----------



## dean j

If u can hang on I'll be in in 10 mIn If not don't worry


----------



## wildwash

Network droped me out the game on the first lap..I hoped it was everyone and we would be re-starting but it was just me as when I re joined the game I could hear you all stil racing then it dropped me back out again so I rage quit and now sulking


----------



## DAN019780

stupid networks mess up so many peoples races I got full
engine damage suddenly while drive along one of the striaghts  and there wasnt any cars near me:wall: 

think it must have been dave I hit or he hit me as I heard he was carring damage too sorry if it was me who hit u dave


----------



## GR33N

Some cracking racing again guys. Sorry to ADMG, I think I hit you about 5 times on the brakes, I was really struggling to get it stopped tonight.


----------



## IntrAphasE

some really good hard racing tonights guys feel really bad for you will we was primed to have a good battle well done to stevo and well done dan


----------



## John74

Some good close racing tonight , had to work hard with the pi/handicap but enjoyed the challenge of trying to keep faster cars behind me.

Well done to Stevo for win number 3 and Dan for the runners up spot.



wildwash said:


> Network droped me out the game on the first lap..I hoped it was everyone and we would be re-starting but it was just me as when I re joined the game I could hear you all stil racing then it dropped me back out again so I rage quit and now sulking


Hopefully when the update does make it out it will cure problems like this. I was busy watching my mirrors expecting you to come blasting past me and you vanished


----------



## IntrAphasE

Results for round 9 Twin Ring Motegi


1. slevo beavo
2. dubplate dan
3. intraphase2011
4. DeanR32
5. BEN GR33N
6. admg1
7. John74
8. Skillz Tom
9. Jacko575
10. matty03g
11. chris oneil
12. dave5500
13. DANO17980
14. Een1
15. wilDtub

Points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position

slevo beavo	........22
dubplate dan.......17
intraphase2011....15
DeanR32.............13
BEN GR33N..........11
admg1................10
John74................9
Skillz Tom............8
Jacko575.............7
matty03g.............6
chris oneil............5
dave5500.............4
DANO17980..........3
Een1...................2
wilDtub................1

Championship Table after Round 9 ( best 9 results from 13 to count )

1. John74..............126
2. Intraphase2011...126
3. slevo beavo........106
4. BEN GR33N..........95
5. deanr32..............94
6. skillz tom.............75
7. wilDtub...............74
8. dano19780...........68
9. Jacko575.............66
10. N30 MDR............66
11. Een1.................65
12. admg1...............59
13. dubplate dan.......53
14. Dave5500...........47
15. chris Oneil..........38
16. matty03g...........30

Next week the people running with handicaps at round 10 Sebring Short Curcuit

slevo beavo 570pi
john74 580pi
dubplate dan 590pi


----------



## John74

Some great championship battles going on all up and down the championship table :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Some great championship battles going on all up and down the championship table :thumb:


yeah its close through out the table


----------



## stevobeavo

Thanks for the race guys. And to john and Ian for sorting it out.

570pi is going to be a killer in the chevy lol


----------



## stevobeavo

Double post.


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> Thanks for the race guys. And to john and Ian for sorting it out.
> 
> 570pi is going to be a killer in the chevy lol


rather you than me stevo at least its a power track this coming sunday so least you may be able to be competitive


----------



## John74

stevobeavo said:


> 570pi is going to be a killer


Welcome to my world :lol:


----------



## admg1

GR33N said:


> Some cracking racing again guys. Sorry to ADMG, I think I hit you about 5 times on the brakes, I was really struggling to get it stopped tonight.


No problem mate, i enjoyed the battle we had. I think it was more the case of me breaking earlier than you because your car is much quicker in the corners.

I really enjoyed the race last night and I honestly thought I was going to struggle to get a good finish. I managed to hold Ben off until the 10th lap but he out brake me on the long s bend and done a great overtake on the outside.

Well done to Steve for the win and to Dan for a great finish in 2nd :thumb:

Roll on next week :driver:


----------



## dean j

Great race last night and congrats to Stevo and Dub Dan for an excellent runner up drive.

Must say thanks to everyone for waiting for me. You could have cracked on without me so thanks for that.

Sh1tbring is a tricky one for the Vtecs. Might have to sacrifice a bit of handling for a bit more power methinks.


----------



## stevobeavo

Man Dave was lagging in that race. Mucking up the reply photos a bit as people have hit him got 100% engine damage and smoking yet still at full race pace :lol:

Alos looking like a good scrape mid field


----------



## Tom_the_great

Some great racing last night i was hoping to be a little bit faster but managed to get ym self up there in the end ! 

well done stevo looking forward to the photos 

just a reminder i very much doubt ill be around for this weekends race as im off to wembley but you never know.


----------



## mlister5500

DAN019780 said:


> stupid networks mess up so many peoples races I got full
> engine damage suddenly while drive along one of the striaghts  and there wasnt any cars near me:wall:
> 
> think it must have been dave I hit or he hit me as I heard he was carring damage too sorry if it was me who hit u dave


just watched the replay and i was lagging badly on the first lap so im sorry for any misfortune i may have caused. it seemed to be fine after the first lap, could it of been a server issue after it seemed to effect others.
my incident with john was my fault didnt apply enough braking force to stop and used the back of johns car instead.


----------



## stevobeavo

Een1 was a bit lucky to be caught up in that....bet hes heart broken! Still makes for good pictures.


----------



## John74

stevobeavo said:


> Een1 was a bit lucky to be caught up in that....bet hes heart broken! Still makes for good pictures.


Still trying to teach him to look ahead and see whats going on so he can avoid other peoples crashes , young and just wants to go fast no matter what


----------



## DAN019780

mlister5500 said:


> just watched the replay and i was lagging badly on the first lap so im sorry for any misfortune i may have caused. it seemed to be fine after the first lap, could it of been a server issue after it seemed to effect others.
> my incident with john was my fault didnt apply enough braking force to stop and used the back of johns car instead.


no worries mate could of been the servers turn10 need to stop delaying the new update its was weird its was like I hit a invisible brickwall:lol:

roll on next week:car:


----------



## Dan J

Thanks guys i really enjoyed the race last night, still cant believe i managed a second place,

yes watching the replay back there was cars jumpimg up in the air, going from side to side on and off the track which was quite funny to watch.

lets hope i can repeat last nights performance on sunday,
tried to keep up with you stevo on the first lap but you had the edge mate well done for the win.
look foward to the pics mate.

thanks John and Ian for organising,


----------



## stevobeavo

Dan J said:


> Thanks guys i really enjoyed the race last night, still cant believe i managed a second place,
> 
> lets hope i can repeat last nights performance on sunday,
> tried to keep up with you stevo on the first lap but you had the edge mate well done for the win.
> look foward to the pics mate.
> 
> thanks John and Ian for organising,


For the first couple of laps you surprised me with your pace. Was a bit nervous tbh. but lucky I found my rhythm and slowly pulled on you.

Well done though mate excellent finish


----------



## stevobeavo

Highlights for round 9 Twin Ring Motegi (42 photos :doublesho )

No crashing at the start, Although Will didnt have a great start


Matty and Een1 rubbing into the first corner




Matty and Een1 Having a coming together


Good close racing


Will chasing down John before he had network issues


Top 3 starting to pull ahead from the pack


Dean getting tapped from Ben


And having a bit of a slide


6th-13th all close



Slip-streaming down the back straight


2 chevy's out in front


Matty drifted across the track to close off Tom, But Matty misjudged where his car was




1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th at the first corner


Great battles going on


Dave's and jackos civic's


John sticking the Kia up the inside of Dave going into the final turns



Admg running onto the dirt which closed the gap for Dean


And using the civic's brake advantage went up the inside


Dave locking up, just missing John




Dave out braked himself into the first corner running into the back of John


Both went sliding of the track allowing Een1 to pounce


Sadly Een1 didnt give enough room to the cars rejoining and got tagged


And that was his race over





Ben only getting a half strike


Bit of contact between Ben and Admg



Admg getting John under braking




Ben repeating Admg the next lap


Overtake of the race IMO. Ben on the outside braked late 


And aimed for the apex and took Admg. Great racing by both to pull this off


Matty went around the outside of Chris into the hairpin and out dragged him down the straight 


Dan negotiating the final turn to come home 2nd. Great race for him, well done mate. And Ian bringing the integra home in 3rd


And the winner crossing the line to take his 3rd win of the season


Once again thanks to John and Ian for putting on a great racing league


----------



## IntrAphasE

cracking pics as always stevo


----------



## John74

Great pictures as always Stevo :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

fantastic photos yet again


----------



## DAN019780

great pics again stevo and great win again !!


----------



## GR33N

I forgot I hit Dean :lol: It was an accident ... not that he'll beleive me 

It was a real effort trying to get admg, he had me on the straights so much I wasnt near him to outbrake him, so it had to happen in an unusual place 

Fantastic photos as ever mate :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> I forgot I hit Dean :lol: It was an accident ... not that he'll beleive me


******... you just wanted to hear dean say "I'm Heartbroken" :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos again stevo and well done for the win:thumb:

Sorry for coming Together Tom, I got wot I deserved and done about 5 cart wheels down the track before landing back on wheels :lol: enjoyed the battle in the second race with u tom


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> ******... you just wanted to hear dean say "I'm Heartbroken" :thumb:


LMAO, if was going to take him out id do it properly, and wait till say .... Nurburgring :lol: but im not that cruel.

I need another win again soon, im falling down the chamionship table fast :doublesho


----------



## admg1

Great photos again Steve :thumb:

I've got to agree with you about the move that Ben did on me, it was a quality piece of driving :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> LMAO, if was going to take him out id do it properly, and wait till say .... Nurburgring :lol: but im not that cruel.
> 
> I need another win again soon, im falling down the chamionship table fast :doublesho


I know the feeling about needing a win soon


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> I know the feeling about needing a win soon


Althought next week dont we lose our worse finish from the season? seeing as its round 10. That might help me seeing as ive missed one race and came last in another.



admg1 said:


> Great photos again Steve :thumb:
> 
> I've got to agree with you about the move that Ben did on me, it was a quality piece of driving :driver:


It was only as good as you seeing it and not ploughing into me, it would have been a disaster for both without you seeing what I was doing. It takes two people for a good overtake. When I outbraked John I held him up on the apex, he could have easily turned in on me.


----------



## Dan J

Spot on shots again stevo you always catch the action perfectly, looks like there's was some great action in that race further back where the front 4/5 of us had a pretty lonely race once we got a rhythm going. Looking forward to this Sunday's race already.

If anyone's up for some practise on this Sunday's track tonight give me a shout as I'll be on it from 8:30ish onwards.


----------



## dean j

GR33N said:


> LMAO, if was going to take him out id do it properly, and wait till say .... Nurburgring :lol: but im not that cruel.


What a charmer!

We come together once a race me and the hacker!

I'll have a little practice tonight Dan. Show you some proper pace! Sort of...


----------



## mlister5500

Dan J said:


> Spot on shots again stevo you always catch the action perfectly, looks like there's was some great action in that race further back where the front 4/5 of us had a pretty lonely race once we got a rhythm going. Looking forward to this Sunday's race already.
> 
> If anyone's up for some practise on this Sunday's track tonight give me a shout as I'll be on it from 8:30ish onwards.


ill be on. add me and invite dave5500


----------



## Dan J

dean j said:


> What a charmer!
> 
> We come together once a race me and the hacker!
> 
> I'll have a little practice tonight Dan. Show you some proper pace! Sort of...


Cool drop me a message when your on:thumb:

Will do dave5500


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> Althought next week dont we lose our worse finish from the season? seeing as its round 10. That might help me seeing as ive missed one race and came last in another.


yes ben but the scores will not be dropped till after the last race


----------



## DAN019780

done some pratice last night and got a 1.19.8 just got to avoid the flying cars this week


----------



## stevobeavo

Im only managing mid 21's lol. Loads of power, car doesnt turn. good grip but no power. I hate 570pi

:lol:


----------



## John74

stevobeavo said:


> Im only managing mid 21's lol. Loads of power, car doesnt turn. good grip but no power. I hate 570pi
> 
> :lol:


570pi is good fun :thumb:


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> yes ben but the scores will not be dropped till after the last race


Dropped scores should come into effect as people do the their 10th round or more .


----------



## admg1

I've decided to team up with dano next season for the team championship as long as no one else minds.


----------



## Dan J

I've managed a 120 with 590pi but haven't done enough practise yet so could get it a bit lower hopefully.


----------



## John74

Well one car i wont be using next season is the DS3 , tested it at sebring and got into the 1:19's then tested it at atlanta club along with skillz tom and could not keep the stupid things on the track. Skinny tyres , high power and a bumpy track it was a nightmare


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> I've decided to team up with dano next season for the team championship as long as no one else minds.


sounds good mate :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> DS3


is not the word !!! worst car in the world ...

ps who ever/if anyone gets my VW R is should be in for shout


----------



## John74

Just trying to make up a provisional calender for season 2 , trying to get an even mix of long / medium / short tracks is a real headache :wall: as not to may short tracks in the game with working pits and enough room for 16 cars. Tryig to throw in some new tracks also :thumb:

May end up being a 15 round calender with best 11 to count , nothing set in stone yet so that may go down again.


----------



## IntrAphasE

sounds good john just let me know so i can edit the spreadsheet as built the season 2 sheet for 13 at min

maybe ask what tracks people would like to race on


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> sounds good john just let me know so i can edit the spreadsheet as built the season 2 sheet for 13 at min


Tracks is the one thing i want sorted by the time we do the final round so everyone has plenty of warning where we are racing.


----------



## wildwash

Who needs short tracks? Let's do the full ring and fujimikido.. 10miles a lap three laps..insentive not to crash and need the pits half way round then lol

But on a serious note it is a shame some short tracks don't have pits..


----------



## Tom_the_great

TOP GEAR  opening round haha... that should teach people to be carefull


----------



## Matty03g

As being new to forza and online racing at the start of the this season I wasn't sure if to use a driving wheel or controller, and how to view the car when I'm driving. 

Went for the wheel with bumper cam and now ive realished that u have a toggle on the controller to look around your car, unfortunately is not on the wheel hence why I hit Tom on Sunday I just had no way of seeing him, so I think I need to either change the way I view the car or use the controller.

Just wondered what everyone else uses and how they view the car?


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> As being new to forza and online racing at the start of the this season I wasn't sure if to use a driving wheel or controller, and how to view the car when I'm driving.
> 
> Went for the wheel with bumper cam and now ive realished that u have a toggle on the controller to look around your car, unfortunately is not on the wheel hence why I hit Tom on Sunday I just had no way of seeing him, so I think I need to either change the way I view the car or use the controller.
> 
> Just wondered what everyone else uses and how they view the car?


I use a controller and have it on bonnet view, ****pit view is too unrealistic for me personally.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Most people i belive use the in car view... i however use the old school from behind over car view.

again i think most people use the controller (white old version) over the wheel for a number of reasons such as no mic port... 

why the white controller.... i belive there is a slight on off feel to the black remotes and the white old version is more progressive.


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> Most people i belive use the in car view... i however use the old school from behind over car view.
> 
> again i think most people use the controller (white old version) over the wheel for a number of reasons such as no mic port...
> 
> why the white controller.... i belive there is a slight on off feel to the black remotes and the white old version is more progressive.


I'm used to my controllers now(I have the mw3 controllers) they are wearing in nicely now, at first they were on off and a nightmare for braking but now have a biting point as such.


----------



## John74

****pit view using old white controller , use the distance shown top left of screen to see if im ahead of the other car or not. Try not to turn across anyone if is shows less than 16ft.


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the advice everyone :thumb: need to sort it out for season 2 :car: gonna get into some serious practising tonight I think !!!!!


----------



## stevobeavo

I use a controller on simulation steering and drive in car view. just adds to the realism


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I've decided to team up with dano next season for the team championship as long as no one else minds.


i reckon u and dano would make a good team admg:thumb:
only i problem i think danos already got a team mate :lol:


Untitled by Matty03g, on Flickr


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> i reckon u and dano would make a good team admg:thumb:
> only i problem i think danos already got a team mate :lol:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Matty03g, on Flickr


:lol: that's a bit close for comfort:doublesho


----------



## Tom_the_great

so thats how you 2 are so fast its double car


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> i reckon u and dano would make a good team admg:thumb:
> only i problem i think danos already got a team mate :lol:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Matty03g, on Flickr


4WD is banned :lol:


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> 4WD is banned :lol:


That looks like 6wd to me, taking the **** now


----------



## DAN019780

great pic of me and dave ha ha 

I drive the same as tom the old school way with old white controller


----------



## Matty03g

Is it a Honda Leon or a seat civic :lol:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Is it a Honda Leon or a seat civic :lol:


No it's a Sonda Levic :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> No it's a Sonda Levic :lol:


Do u reckon will be able to use it in season 2 :speechles


----------



## dean j

So who's the pairings so far? 

Anyone testing tonight?


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> So who's the pairings so far?
> 
> Anyone testing tonight?


I bet you're fighting team mates off with a ****ty stick arent you Dean? :lol: ... im only joking, dont crash into me again 

Me and Mr Tom have teamed up :thumb: and a few others have sorted their pairings i beleive


----------



## IntrAphasE

dean j said:


> So who's the pairings so far?
> 
> Anyone testing tonight?


so far dean its looking like

intraphase2011.....dubplate dan
Een1...................Jacko575
slevo beavo	.........wilDtub
BEN GR33N...........skillz tom
admg1.................dano1970

those who so far have not paired up are

John74
N30 MDR 
Chris Oneil 
matty03g 
DeanR32
dave5500 or deano depending on who takes the place


----------



## John74

New cars to be added to the list for season 2

2011 Alfa Romeo Quadrifolio Verde ( pre-order bonus car )

2011 BMW 1 Series M coupe ( pre-order bonus car )

2003 Lexus IS300

2011 Mini John Cooper Works Clubman ( pre-order bonus car )

2010 Renault Clio RS ( DLC march pirelli car pack free sample car )

2005 Subaru Legacy B4 2.0 GT ( converted to RWD )

2010 Subaru Legacy B4 2.5 GT ( converted to RWD )

2011 Volkswagen Polo GTI ( DLC february american lemans series car pack )

New DLC cars will be added until round 1 of season 2 then list will be locked again.


----------



## dean j

GR33N said:


> I bet you're fighting team mates off with a ****ty stick arent you Dean? :lol: ... im only joking, dont crash into me again
> 
> Me and Mr Tom have teamed up :thumb: and a few others have sorted their pairings i beleive


Haha! I don't mind who I pair up with really. As long as we are in a competitive car I'll be happy.

And I just noticed the time Intraphase has posted! You taking this testing lark quite seriously! You're up early!


----------



## stevobeavo

dean j said:


> Haha! I don't mind who I pair up with really. As long as we are in a competitive car I'll be happy.
> 
> And I just noticed the time Intraphase has posted! You taking this testing lark quite seriously! You're up early!


It's a shame terrys still not racing. Would have been a perfect partner for you lol.


----------



## IntrAphasE

dean j said:


> Haha! I don't mind who I pair up with really. As long as we are in a competitive car I'll be happy.
> 
> And I just noticed the time Intraphase has posted! You taking this testing lark quite seriously! You're up early!


I wish na just got home from work

oh and you have to help make the car competitive


----------



## Tom_the_great

stevobeavo said:


> It's a shame terrys still not racing. Would have been a perfect partner for you lol.


Awsome :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> New cars to be added to the list for season 2
> 
> 2011 Alfa Romeo Quadrifolio Verde ( pre-order bonus car )
> 
> 2011 BMW 1 Series M coupe ( pre-order bonus car )
> 
> 2003 Lexus IS300
> 
> 2011 Mini John Cooper Works Clubman ( pre-order bonus car )
> 
> 2010 Renault Clio RS ( DLC march pirelli car pack free sample car )
> 
> 2005 Subaru Legacy B4 2.0 GT ( converted to RWD )
> 
> 2010 Subaru Legacy B4 2.5 GT ( converted to RWD )
> 
> 2011 Volkswagen Polo GTI ( DLC february american lemans series car pack )
> 
> New DLC cars will be added until round 1 of season 2 then list will be locked again.


can DLC cars be gifted?


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> can DLC cars be gifted?


they can but the person recieving them needs the dlc


----------



## John74

Provisional list of tracks for season 2 , subject to change.

1 Hockenheimring National 2.29m 16laps x2

2 Camino Full Curcuit reverse 1.8m 20laps x2

3 Indianapolis Grand Prix Curcuit 2.6m 14laps x2

4 Mugello Club Curcuit 1.79m 20laps x2

5 Bernese Alps Club Curcuit 2.52m 14laps x2

6 Nurburgring Grand Prix Curcuit Full 3.22m 11laps x2

7 Iberian Full Curcuit 1.49m 24laps x2

8 Infineon Raceway Indy Racing League Curcuit 2.22m 16laps x2

9 Maple Valley Full Curcuit reverse 3m 12laps x2

10 Sedona Raceway Park Club Curcuit 2.02m 18laps x2

11 Laguna Seca 2.24m 16laps x2

12 Suzuka Curcuit Full 3.61m 10laps x2

13 Silverstone National 1.64m 22laps x2

14 Catalunya National 1.85m 19laps x2

15 Twinring Motegi Full Curcuit 2.98m 12laps x2

All races are a min distance of 35miles , tried to mix style and sizes of tracks up as much as i could.


----------



## wildwash

Request..could we do maple valley the other way round?just so it's a different track to last year and also a new leaderboard track time to set/beat?


----------



## IntrAphasE

was going to say road atlanta full instead of club


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Request..could we do maple valley the other way round?just so it's a different track to last year and also a new leaderboard track time to set/beat?


If no one objects to running the right way around , i think reverse it is harder to roll the cars.



IntrAphasE said:


> was going to say road atlanta full instead of club


In place of which long track and what short track to bring in ?


----------



## IntrAphasE

will have a think and let you know john

after thinking about it john just run it as a extra long track i personally prefer the longer tracks over the short ones


----------



## Tom_the_great

im happy with the tracks john maybe suggest the twin ring be changed to the twin ring east ?


----------



## stevobeavo

Tom_the_great said:


> im happy with the tracks john maybe suggest the twin ring be changed to the twin ring east ?


Keep the full. it provided us with a lot of action. and its a great track


----------



## dean j

May I suggest Tsukuba full instead of one of the Silverstones? Does Tsukuba have working pits? I'm not sure but I'd prefer it to Silverstone twice in a season.


----------



## RandomlySet

I was thinking earlier, that maybe a classic car season would be cool at some point.


----------



## John74

-Mat- said:


> I was thinking earlier, that maybe a classic car season would be cool at some point.


Me and intraphase have talked a few times of doing a classic DTM as in Cossie v M3 v Merc190 with more power and RWD , shame you carnt put the forza rear wing on the Merc190.


----------



## wildwash

John74 said:


> shame you carnt put the forza rear wing on the Merc190.


But you can remove the spoiler all together and thats even better..

Maybe as an idea and this is extra work but how about we let race night go on just a little longer and we chuck in a support race? Like when you watch the real racing there is a Clio cup or ginetta's or some thing how about the after the main event race we then all jump in a 1980-2000 car B class with restrictions on weight and power as before and we run the support race also?
I think that would be great fun? Could even be better than a double race in the same one car? Just food for thought..I just love a good bit of racing and a bit of a mix up


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Me and intraphase have talked a few times of doing a classic DTM as in Cossie v M3 v Merc190 with more power and RWD , shame you carnt put the forza rear wing on the Merc190.


i know but as i always say john the standard rear wing is adjustable so would still work 
i would love to do something a touch different in the break between season 1 ending and season 2 starting


----------



## Matty03g

Managed to get a 1.19.7 last night but don't think I can get much more, not sure whats best more power but more weight or less power and less weight? 

Looking forward to Sunday and season 2


----------



## admg1

I had a good practice/testing session with John and Dan last night.
There was some close times achieved around Sebring between me and Dan with some very quick times achieved by John in some cars I didn't even think of trying.
I'm going to try and get on tonight for a bit more practice.


----------



## stevobeavo

Fastest I've got is 1:20.4  

Also I won't be about for any mini league before season 2.


----------



## Dan J

admg1 said:


> I had a good practice/testing session with John and Dan last night.
> There was some close times achieved around Sebring between me and Dan with some very quick times achieved by John in some cars I didn't even think of trying.
> I'm going to try and get on tonight for a bit more practice.


yes mate it was a good session though i cant get below 1:20s 
loved racing with Johns M3 BM which is a nice drive round sebring


----------



## John74

Two changes to the list of tracks , Silverstone international & Road Atlanta club have been replaced with Bernese Alps club & Sedona Club. Means we now have 5 new tracks in season 2 :thumb:



John74 said:


> Provisional list of tracks for season 2 , subject to change.
> 
> 1 Hockenheimring National 2.29m 16laps x2
> 
> 2 Camino Full Curcuit reverse 1.8m 20laps x2
> 
> 3 Indianapolis Grand Prix Curcuit 2.6m 14laps x2
> 
> 4 Mugello Club Curcuit 1.79m 20laps x2
> 
> 5 Bernese Alps Club Curcuit 2.52m 14laps x2
> 
> 6 Nurburgring Grand Prix Curcuit Full 3.22m 11laps x2
> 
> 7 Iberian Full Curcuit 1.49m 24laps x2
> 
> 8 Infineon Raceway Indy Racing League Curcuit 2.22m 16laps x2
> 
> 9 Maple Valley Full Curcuit reverse 3m 12laps x2
> 
> 10 Sedona Raceway Park Club Curcuit 2.02m 18laps x2
> 
> 11 Laguna Seca 2.24m 16laps x2
> 
> 12 Suzuka Curcuit Full 3.61m 10laps x2
> 
> 13 Silverstone National 1.64m 22laps x2
> 
> 14 Catalunya National 1.85m 19laps x2
> 
> 15 Twinring Motegi Full Curcuit 2.98m 12laps x2
> 
> All races are a min distance of 35miles , tried to mix style and sizes of tracks up as much as i could.


----------



## John74

admg1 said:


> I had a good practice/testing session with John and Dan last night.
> There was some close times achieved around Sebring between me and Dan with some very quick times achieved by John in some cars I didn't even think of trying.
> I'm going to try and get on tonight for a bit more practice.


Sebring is a strange track with it being so flat plenty of cars will work well there but on other tracks will be a hand full , still worth trying out as many cars as you can as some may surprise you and a few will shock you with how bad they are.


----------



## GR33N

What are people getting around here? Just done a 1:19.223 with 600pi in the Integra.


----------



## stevobeavo

1:20.4 570pi


----------



## John74

1:20.1 in my Kia 580pi


----------



## Dan J

120s with 590pi


----------



## DAN019780

1.19.6 with 600 pi in the leon but low 1.20s on average


----------



## GR33N

You all want to watch out for dean, hes running mid to low 1:18s


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> You all want to watch out for dean, hes running mid to low 1:18s


Depends if he bothers to turn up in time for qualifying :lol:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Depends if he bothers to turn up in time for qualifying :lol:


Its ok he'll turn up and then leave between quali and the race :lol:


----------



## dean j

You've jinxed it now! She's gonna go into labour Sunday now!

I'll tell her to cross her legs for an hour!


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> You've jinxed it now! She's gonna go into labour Sunday now!
> 
> I'll tell her to cross her legs for an hour!


Congratulations for when the baby arrives dean.

1.18s is quick :doublesho think my vtec must be broken :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

dean j said:


> You've jinxed it now! She's gonna go into labour Sunday now!
> 
> I'll tell her to cross her legs for an hour!


Congratulation dude.

Ill be at the back of the pack so Ill try not to Terry you when you lap me.....Wont try that hard though :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

dean j said:


> You've jinxed it now! She's gonna go into labour Sunday now!
> 
> I'll tell her to cross her legs for an hour!


congrats mate hope all goes well bet he/she going to be a right littie heartbreaker:thumb:


----------



## John74

Game update from Turn10 is now out , just trying to find out what has been updated/changed................

*** details are here http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/underthehood6/ ***


----------



## dean j

Thanks lads. Looking forward to her getting here. I'm getting so impatient to meet her I might go home and kick the missus up the crutch tonight. Kick start the labour!

Funny you should say that. If she's anything like her brother she will break some hearts. Some woman walked into a metal bollard down the high street because she was ogling over my boy and not looking where she was going!

He don't get it from me, little sh it!


----------



## Dan J

dean j said:


> Thanks lads. Looking forward to her getting here. I'm getting so impatient to meet her I might go home and kick the missus up the crutch tonight. Kick start the labour!
> 
> Funny you should say that. If she's anything like her brother she will break some hearts. Some woman walked into a metal bollard down the high street because she was ogling over my boy and not looking where she was going!
> 
> He don't get it from me, little sh it!


Lmao dean there's better ways to "kick start the labour" without using your foot Ruby Murray and a bit of slap n tickle:thumb:
My boys have got the girls chasing them at school and coming round knocking for them now:lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> Lmao dean there's better ways to "kick start the labour" without using your foot Ruby Murray and a bit of slap n tickle:thumb:
> My boys have got the girls chasing them at school and coming round knocking for them now:lol:





dean j said:


> Thanks lads. Looking forward to her getting here. I'm getting so impatient to meet her I might go home and kick the missus up the crutch tonight. Kick start the labour!
> 
> Funny you should say that. If she's anything like her brother she will break some hearts. Some woman walked into a metal bollard down the high street because she was ogling over my boy and not looking where she was going!
> 
> He don't get it from me, little sh it!


god only knows what my ex will be going through with my two then

congrats dean speedbumbs work a treat


----------



## RandomlySet

Not sure if I'll make it this week. Off to wembley to watch chesterfield play.


----------



## IntrAphasE

-Mat- said:


> Not sure if I'll make it this week. Off to wembley to watch chesterfield play.


right oh m8


----------



## John74

-Mat- said:


> Not sure if I'll make it this week. Off to wembley to watch chesterfield play.


No worries have a good day :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

-Mat- said:


> Not sure if I'll make it this week. Off to wembley to watch chesterfield play.


if you get in abit before kick off you will get to see me play on the field  :wave:


----------



## RandomlySet

lucky me


----------



## Tom_the_great

i hope swindon win now ... lol see as im playing striker im pretty sure you might get a free ball when i dont get it on target ...


----------



## RandomlySet

lol....

Who you playing for? Didn't know people from Yorkshire could play football, what, with their webbed feet and all that  :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

im playing a 15-20min 6 a side game about 1:40 i think it is... i work and play for johnstones paints


----------



## RandomlySet

Ah, I see 

I know who to come to if I want some cheap paint then


----------



## admg1

It looks like I won't be racing Sunday either, my power supply has decided to give up the ghost :wall:
I just went to switch it on and the light on the power supply was red and when I unplugged it and plugged it back in, it flashes orange and won't switch on.


----------



## stevobeavo

I have a spare you can have if your anywhere near crawley mate?.


----------



## RandomlySet

For the classic car idea I was thinking something like using open tops like the e-type, dbr1, 250 testa rossa etc..... Then limit to say, s the class and do what you want with mods


----------



## admg1

stevobeavo said:


> I have a spare you can have if your anywhere near crawley mate?.


Thanks Steve :thumb:
If I can't sort one out tomorrow I might take you up on that offer.
I'm about 35 miles from Crawley in Chertsey, Surrey.
Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

hope you make admg sebring is one track im expecting your veloster to do well on be a damn shame for you to miss it


----------



## admg1

IntrAphasE said:


> hope you make admg sebring is one track im expecting your veloster to do well on be a damn shame for you to miss it


Yeah I know tell me about it :wall:
I've got to work today as well but hopefully I can sort out a replacement in time.


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> Yeah I know tell me about it :wall:
> I've got to work today as well but hopefully I can sort out a replacement in time.


fingers crossed you get it sorted m8 wouldnt be the same without your magic brakes here hoping


----------



## admg1

I'm back in business and all up and running again 
I just done a bit of googling and it turns out to be my battery charging cable was causing the problem. One of the connectors that plug into the battery had bent up A bit causing a short which resulted in the Xbox refusing to switch on.

Roll on tomorrow night :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> I'm back in business and all up and running again
> I just done a bit of googling and it turns out to be my battery charging cable was causing the problem. One of the connectors that plug into the battery had bent up A bit causing a short which resulted in the Xbox refusing to switch on.
> 
> Roll on tomorrow night :driver:


good news magic brakes here we come


----------



## admg1

IntrAphasE said:


> good news magic brakes here we come


Magic brakes and Hyundai poooowwwwweeeerrrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

the power of that hyundai is what worrys me and you can use them magic brakes on dean


----------



## admg1

I couldn't do a thing like that to Dean, he'd be heartbroken :lol:
Plus judging by his times Im going to struggle to get anywhere near him.


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> I couldn't do a thing like that to Dean, he'd be heartbroken :lol:
> Plus judging by his times Im going to struggle to get anywhere near him.


its all in the start admg all in the start :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Yeah I know tell me about it :wall:
> I've got to work today as well but hopefully I can sort out a replacement in time.


WORK!!! :tumbleweed:

Is that what u call it, glad the xbox is working, c u online at 10pm mate


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> WORK!!! :tumbleweed:
> 
> Is that what u call it, glad the xbox is working, c u online at 10pm mate


Yes it is very hard work sitting down and drinking tea 

Anyways, have you sorted your team mate out yet or are you going to continue moaning about it on Monday at work :devil:


----------



## Dan J

I should be on from 10ish onwards for some track time if you guys are up for it?


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> I should be on from 10ish onwards for some track time if you guys are up for it?


Sounds good to me mate :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Yes it is very hard work sitting down and drinking tea
> 
> Anyways, have you sorted your team mate out yet or are you going to continue moaning about it on Monday at work :devil:


:devil::devil:

I only moan about not having a partner cos I'm sick of hearing u and dano go on all day about tunes , cars and paint jobs 

Al least I'm getting some good inside info though


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> :devil::devil:
> 
> I only moan about not having a partner cos I'm sick of hearing u and dano go on all day about tunes , cars and paint jobs
> 
> Al least I'm getting some good inside info though


i heard a interesting rumour matty


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> I should be on from 10ish onwards for some track time if you guys are up for it?


i will be around during the day and after my saturday nascar league race finish's


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> i heard a interesting rumour matty


Please spill the beans, Id love to know what the rumour is


----------



## RandomlySet

John, what car you thinking of running in season 2? I don't have a partner yet, so feel free to PM me. I understand you want a RWD car


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Please spill the beans, Id love to know what the rumour is


rumours are just rumours matty i will wait and see what happens


----------



## John74

Shhhhhhhhhhhh :driver: :lol:


----------



## admg1

IntrAphasE said:


> rumours are just rumours matty i will wait and see what happens


Sssshhhhhhhh! Don't tell him about the Ferrari engined Robin Reliant we are using next season :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> Sssshhhhhhhh! Don't tell him about the Ferrari engined Robin Reliant we are using next season :driver:


lol thought is was a lambo engine either way wont hear a thing from me


----------



## GR33N

Are we allowed to swap engines in cars out of interest?


----------



## admg1

IntrAphasE said:


> lol thought is was a lambo engine either way wont hear a thing from me


It was going to be that but it wouldn't fit in the engine bay :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> Are we allowed to swap engines in cars out of interest?


yes as long as the car still meets the rules



admg1 said:


> It was going to be that but it wouldn't fit in the engine bay :lol:


should of put it in the back then plenty of space there


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> yes as long as the car still meets the rules


Cheers mate, never really thought about it before :lol:


----------



## John74

Can i just ask that if you swap engines nothing silly like V8's


----------



## GR33N

Im really struggling to find a car for next season thats as fast as my Integra 

Is this car list ********** or are there other cars we could use? Like the Kia Cee'd appears to meet regulations could we use that?


----------



## IntrAphasE

Im sure john will offer clairification but I couldnt see why the c'eed wouldnt be allowed


----------



## admg1

GR33N said:


> Im really struggling to find a car for next season thats as fast as my Integra
> 
> Is this car list ********** or are there other cars we could use? Like the Kia Cee'd appears to meet regulations could we use that?


You know you want to use the mighty Veloster :lol:
I'm in the same position as you, I'm not sure what to use yet. I've narrowed it down to about 4 so far but I need a bit more time to test them before i decide.


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> Im sure john will offer clairification but I couldnt see why the c'eed wouldnt be allowed


Brilliant, I was just having a quick look through and there seemed to be a few cars that should meet the rules, I wouldnt expect John to go through every single car to find the legal ones obviously.



admg1 said:


> You know you want to use the mighty Veloster :lol:
> I'm in the same position as you, I'm not sure what to use yet. I've narrowed it down to about 4 so far but I need a bit more time to test them before i decide.


It certainly shifts in a straight line :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

there are some very suprising cars some suprise you with how poor they are and some with just how good they can be 
the thing is that with season one nearly over we all picked (except maybe john) the car we thought best which means season 2 starts you on the back foot so to speak


----------



## admg1

Just a quick reminder for everyone that the clocks go forward tonight, just incase someone forgets and misses the Race tomorrow.


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> there are some very suprising cars some suprise you with how poor they are and some with just how good they can be
> the thing is that with season one nearly over we all picked (except maybe john) the car we thought best which means season 2 starts you on the back foot so to speak


Yep I'm gonna miss the civic!


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> Im really struggling to find a car for next season thats as fast as my Integra
> 
> Is this car list ********** or are there other cars we could use? Like the Kia Cee'd appears to meet regulations could we use that?


Kia Cee'd and a few other i built and tested today that i will be adding to the list tomorrow.


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Kia Cee'd and a few other i built and tested today that i will be adding to the list tomorrow.


I dont actually want the Kia C'eed by the way, just a car that I saw and wondered about :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> I dont actually want the Kia C'eed by the way, just a car that I saw and wondered about :lol:


don't believe you for one min ben have you shown yours and toms hand


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> don't believe you for one min ben have you shown yours and toms hand


Ive got a few other ideas, not sure where Tom is though he seems to have gone AWOL :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> Ive got a few other ideas, not sure where Tom is though he seems to have gone AWOL :lol:


nothing new


----------



## John74

Off falling over a football some place no one ever heard off :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

What you doing dean you will be heartbroken if you miss qualifying again


----------



## stevobeavo

whyyyy arrrre we waiting, weee could be qualifffffying.

:lol:


----------



## dean j

I'm struggling to get in! Poxy game!


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> whyyyy arrrre we waiting, weee could be qualifffffying.
> 
> :lol:


Because we dont want dean to be heartbroken


----------



## dean j

Why the **** does it do this?


----------



## IntrAphasE

Because it knows you do better when you dont qualify


----------



## dean j

Go on without me then man. I can't get in


----------



## IntrAphasE

Try restarting your router


----------



## dean j

Crack on without me lads.


----------



## admg1

Just to let you know that Dano was 13th when his Internet dropped out and he was between 2500-3000 feet in front of me and I wasn't catching him.

I can't believe my bad luck, I equalled my best qualifying place and then get taken out :wall:
It must be karma for my dodgy brakes :lol:

Roll on next week!


----------



## stevobeavo

Great race tonight guys (I was on to john fom the start lol) 

Well done to will for the win. 

Thanks to Ian and john for organising everything tonight.


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for the race everyone really happy i got first when I wasn't the quickest in practice's..

Need to do some work on the car for the next race,that is some heavy breaking after the back straight..


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> Just to let you know that Dano was 13th when his Internet dropped out and he was between 2500-3000 feet in front of me and I wasn't catching him.
> 
> I can't believe my bad luck, I equalled my best qualifying place and then get taken out :wall:
> It must be karma for my dodgy brakes :lol:
> 
> Roll on next week!


cheers mate just because we are are partners doesnt mean I have to share youre karma

have a nice break mate


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> cheers mate just because we are are partners doesnt mean I have to share youre karma
> 
> have a nice break mate


Well you know what they say "it's good to share" :lol:

Well done Will for the win tonight :thumb:


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Thanks for the race everyone really happy i got first when I wasn't the quickest in practice's..


Well done with the race win :thumb: it dont matter what you do in practice it's what you do in the race that counts.


----------



## John74

stevobeavo said:


> Great race tonight guys (I was on to john fom the start lol)


Im sure i don't know what you mean :lol: they must have been the slowest final laps i have ever raced :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> Great race tonight guys (I was on to john fom the start lol)


well im sure i hinted enough


----------



## John74

admg1 said:


> Just to let you know that Dano was 13th when his Internet dropped out and he was between 2500-3000 feet in front of me and I wasn't catching him.


Having watched the replay im happy to give Dano 13th , like you said he was along way ahead of yourself but a good distance behind 12th when he lost connection.


----------



## DAN019780

good win last night will you and stevo are looking like the team to beat next season


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Ive got a few other ideas, not sure where Tom is though he seems to have gone AWOL :lol:


sorry mate have been stupidly busy! but im around pretty much all the time now for next few week  which includes tonight so if your about let me know.

as for my little game it was brill my team won so i can offically say i have played an won on the turf at wembley  but a full right up will be going up maybe tonight 

hope the race went well looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## stevobeavo

IntrAphasE said:


> well im sure i hinted enough


Yeah you was, thing is I need all the points I can get. I missed the first 2 races and i'll be missing the last race of the season as well


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> sorry mate have been stupidly busy! but im around pretty much all the time now for next few week  which includes tonight so if your about let me know.
> 
> as for my little game it was brill my team won so i can offically say i have played an won on the turf at wembley  but a full right up will be going up maybe tonight
> 
> hope the race went well looking forward to seeing photos.


No worries, like I say ive got a few cars in mind. I wont be on tonight though, should be on tomorrow night though. Ill gift you a few car setups and see what you think :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> No worries, like I say ive got a few cars in mind. I wont be on tonight though, should be on tomorrow night though. Ill gift you a few car setups and see what you think :thumb:


ill make sure im about tomorrow then bud :car: where did you finish yesterday ? top 3 i should hope!!


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> ill make sure im about tomorrow then bud :car: where did you finish yesterday ? top 3 i should hope!!


Pffft, dont do there. I had a terrible start, managed to get a tank slapper and used nearly everyone on the second corner 2 get my car back in a straight line 

Im also getting bored of this Integras lack of power now :lol: can you tell


----------



## stevobeavo

Watch the replay if you can mate. Looked like some fun racing between 5-11th


----------



## Dan J

great race last night guys, had some good battles with Dean and Ean1 for a few laps, cant believe i managed a 5th from starting pretty much at the back.

loved the radical on the topgear track though that is a monster when driven in manual with no assists:doublesho 

thanks Ian for the set up again:thumb: thanks John/Ian for organising

next weeks race is going to be an animal, cant wait

anyone whos up for some practice this week in the evenings give me a shout.


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Pffft, dont do there. I had a terrible start, managed to get a tank slapper and used nearly everyone on the second corner 2 get my car back in a straight line
> 
> Im also getting bored of this Integras lack of power now :lol: can you tell


excuses are no good you know !!! i wont tolerate this next season! haha  im sure well find something mayeb RWD :doublesho



Dan J said:


> anyone whos up for some practice this week in the evenings give me a shout.


i should be about  give me a nudge if your wanting to race


----------



## IntrAphasE

will get the standings up shortly 
some good racing last night well done will for the win that cobolt had some legs on it


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> excuses are no good you know !!! i wont tolerate this next season! haha  im sure well find something mayeb RWD :doublesho


I was looking a few RWD cars, but I wasnt sure if you'd want that. Anyway dont give away our trade secrets, its like F1 hush hush talking to everyone else :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> I was looking a few RWD cars, but I wasnt sure if you'd want that. Anyway dont give away our trade secrets, its like F1 hush hush talking to everyone else :lol:


its very much like that no one want to give anything away


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> its very much like that no one want to give anything away


Anyway, its well known that Tom and I are using the Kia Cee'd :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

the standings are here this week is the first week the lowest score has been dropped so lets find out how it changes the tables 

Results for round 10 sebring short


1. wilDtub
2. intraphase2011
3. slevo beavo
4. john74
5. dubplate dan
6. BEN GR33N
7. Jacko575
8. Een1
9. matty03g
10. DeanR32
11. chris oneil
12. dave5500
13. DANO19780
14. admg1

Points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position


wilDtub.................22 (pole and fastest lap)
intraphase2011......17
slevo beavo...........15
john74..................13
dubplate dan..........11
BEN GR33N.............10
Jacko575................9
Een1......................8
matty03g................7
DeanR32.................6
chris oneil...............5
dave5500...............4
DANO19780.............3
admg1....................2

Championship Table after Round 10 sebring short first round with dropped scores taking effect


1. Intraphase2011.....138
2. John74.................137
3. slevo beavo..........121
4. BEN GR33N............105
5. deanr32................99
6. wilDtub.................94
7. Jacko575...............75
8. skillz tom...............75
9. Een1.....................73
10. dano1978o...........69
11. N30 MDR..............66
12. dubplate dan.........64
13. admg1.................60
14. dave550...............51
15. chris Oneil............42
16. matty03g.............37

Next week the people running with handicaps at round 11 Road Atlanta club

slevo beavo 570pi
wilDtub 580pi
john74 590pi
intraphase2011 590pi


----------



## John74

In case of more than 2 teams wanting the same car for season 2 the pick order will be reverse championship positions from season 1 , just in case it does happen.


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Anyway, its well known that Tom and I are using the Kia Cee'd :lol:


sod the Cee'd its the DS3 for me all day long haha !!! :devil:

theres alot of cars in the pot so dont you worry Ian RWD or FWD well be putting you to shame


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> sod the Cee'd its the DS3 for me all day long haha !!! :devil:
> 
> theres alot of cars in the pot so dont you worry Ian RWD or FWD well be putting you to shame


we shall see tom them be Yorkshire fighting words I take it


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> the standings are here this week is the first week the lowest score has been dropped so lets find out how it changes the tables
> 
> 1. Intraphase2011.....138
> 2. John74.................137
> 3. slevo beavo..........121
> 4. BEN GR33N............105
> 5. deanr32................99
> 6. wilDtub.................94
> 7. Jacko575...............75
> 8. skillz tom...............75
> 9. Een1.....................73
> 10. dano1978o...........69
> 11. N30 MDR..............66
> 12. dubplate dan.........64
> 13. admg1.................60
> 14. dave550...............51
> 15. chris Oneil............42
> 16. matty03g.............37


I can see this championship battle going all the way down to the last round :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> I can see this championship battle going all the way down to the last round :driver:


could be one of maybe 6 people who take the championship at the moment it will come down to the last round


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> could be one of maybe 6 people who take the championship at the moment it will come down to the last round


I need to find some race pace if im going to get back in there


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> I need to find some race pace if im going to get back in there


road atlanta maybe good for our integra's


----------



## Tom_the_great

IntrAphasE said:


> road atlanta maybe good for our integra's


if i remember correctly i ran 1:02's which didnt seem bad


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> if i remember correctly i ran 1:02's which didnt seem bad


I think i did 1:01. something in the race we did yesterday. Not sure what setup that was from though.



IntrAphasE said:


> road atlanta maybe good for our integra's


Maybe, the back straights a bit long thought :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

ben with 590 im running 1.01:539 after 3 laps tuning so you should be able to get into the low 1.01's high 1.00 i would think with full pi


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> ben with 590 im running 1.01:539 after 3 laps tuning so you should be able to get into the low 1.01's high 1.00 i would think with full pi


Ill have a go tomorrow and see what I can do :thumb: So long as I can keep the Dick Dastardly behind me I should be alright :lol:


----------



## John74

Championship results etc now updated on post 1 page 1 .

I should be on later looking to see if any other cars that fit the saloon/hatchback BTCC type build can be added to the list, think we have as many as we are getting now.


----------



## IntrAphasE

thought i would take a few pics from the first few laps




































































































have got a lot more just ran out of space in store front might sort it tonight and get more up tomorrow


----------



## John74

5th picture , 3 into 1 never works :lol: to be fair i think young Een had no choice in the matter after he got hit from behind.


----------



## stevobeavo

IntrAphasE said:


> thought i would take a few pics from the first few laps
> 
> have got a lot more just ran out of space in store front might sort it tonight and get more up tomorrow


Looks like I'm out of a Job :lol:

I might have time tonight to finish taking mine (4Laps left) and post them up


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> 5th picture , 3 into 1 never works :lol: to be fair i think young Een had no choice in the matter after he got hit from behind.


Yeh I went in a bit hot :lol: Then found myself with a tank slapper and hit about 4 people as they overtook


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> Looks like I'm out of a Job :lol:


lol i dont think so stevo sure yours will be better than my efforts


----------



## dean j

Poxy aero damage ruined my race. Well done Will for the win and thanks for waiting for me again. Bloody issues with the connection again!

Anyone practicing tonight?


----------



## Tom_the_great

dean j said:


> Poxy aero damage ruined my race. Well done Will for the win and thanks for waiting for me again. Bloody issues with the connection again!
> 
> Anyone practicing tonight?


:wave:


----------



## RandomlySet

I might get on at some point tonight. It's been a while


----------



## dean j

Tom_the_great said:


> :wave:


I meant anyone else.

Joking man! I'll be on about 8ish. Got to have sex with the missus though so might be 3 minutes late


----------



## Dan J

Lmao:lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

Highlights for round 10 sebring short

Another clean start by everyone (Getting good at this racing stuff aren't we!)


Ben getting tagged into the first corner


Then came storming into the first corner


Ben forced Een into Admg. Ben went into a tank slapper and Admg had a slide in front of me



A small tap caused this to Admg





Pack stretched out after the first few corners 


The 3 civic's battling it out


Dean passing the poorly Seat of Dano's


Een and myself having a battle


Dano pitting 




Dave passing the aero damaged Integra of Ben




Using the chevy's power to out drag Een's civic, followed closely by Dean


Dean clipped the inside wall 


Skidding into Een's path causing major aero damage to both.


Dan closing the gap on the two damaged cars


Top 3 cars out on there own


Dan squeezing past going into the last corner as the civics slide


Een taking the place back though





5th - 12th 


Dan retaking the place as Een goes off


Will's lead on Ian


Dean tapping Jacko on turn 3



Me closing in on John


Admg keeping well clear of Will :thumb:


Admg disliked being lapped and released the monster of the Hyundai


John 'going wide' 


Ben using the Integra's grip to carry more speed through the first corner





Chris passing the damaged civic of Dave


Then followed by Matty


Next lap Matty did the same on Chris


Father passing Son


And Will crossing the line to win his 2nd race of he season


Followed by Ian in a strong second


And me failing to play John at his own game :lol:


Thanks for a great race everyone and John and Ian for organizing a great race series


----------



## John74

Cracking pictures as always Stevo , plenty of action to choose from :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Brilliant photos again mate, I seem to be featuring in a bit too much action lately. Might have to calm myself down next race


----------



## dean j

Me too Ben! I seem to be in quite a few of them pics. I'll have to have a butchers at the replay

Excellent pics by the way


----------



## DAN019780

cool pics again stevo hope I can feature in more than just the first few corners next week :argie:


----------



## Matty03g

Quality photos as allways steve and Well done Wil For the win :thumb:
Sorry for the little nudge on the first ben, I've gotta work on my start as Once the dust settles on the first lap I'm allways at the back leaving to much Too do and allways aero damage
Cant wait for next week


----------



## wildwash

Great pics Steve,always capture the action so well in th pics you take.

Watching the replay there really was a few scrapes and bumps on that second corner and the Integra of bens really did get bounced around lol


----------



## admg1

Quality photos again Steve :thumb:

I didn't know my car rolled on Sunday, I thought I just got knocked off the track.
No wonder I got so much damage and had to pit after the first lap.


----------



## stevobeavo

admg1 said:


> Quality photos again Steve :thumb:
> 
> I didn't know my car rolled on Sunday, I thought I just got knocked off the track.
> No wonder I got so much damage and had to pit after the first lap.


You slid out in front of me and i gave you a small tap so small that i received no damage. which somehow launched you into the air.


----------



## Dan J

Great shots stevo, it really was a tight squeeze into the second corner and for a few laps i was in a civic sandwich. Great race and look forward to next weeks battle


----------



## IntrAphasE

looking forward to road atlanta could be some really close racing 
dean is looking strong but the big question is will he manage to make qualifying


----------



## John74

Think i may have found the one track that does not suit my Kia 

As for Dean, well he needs a win before this season ends or it will be the biggest shock of the championship.


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Think i may have found the one track that does not suit my Kia
> 
> As for Dean, well he needs a win before this season ends or it will be the biggest shock of the championship.


And that will really break his heart:lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> And that will really break his heart:lol:


lmao :lol:


----------



## dean j

I forgot to tell you lot I'll be winning the last 3 races. 

I might be about for an hour tonight if anyone's about


----------



## IntrAphasE

dean j said:


> I forgot to tell you lot I'll be winning the last 3 races.
> 
> I might be about for an hour tonight if anyone's about


got to qualify first dean


----------



## Dan J

dean j said:


> I forgot to tell you lot I'll be winning the last 3 races.
> 
> I might be about for an hour tonight if anyone's about


Lol as above, then you've got to keep me behind you

I won't be on tonight as its my 13th wedding anniversary :doublesho so switching the Xbox on would be suicide...game over and ultimately heartbreak.


----------



## stevobeavo

Woop I just got a clean 1:01.809 with 570pi


----------



## dean j

That's quick with 570 mate!


----------



## Tom_the_great

after our testing session got rudely interupted last night..*cough* DEAN AND JOHN!...

i have to say im impressed with the renualt RS 250 and there are some very powerfull RWD cars theres just no catching them off the line !


----------



## stevobeavo

dean j said:


> That's quick with 570 mate!


Cheers mate, Changed the setup completely and got a 1:01.477...cant seem to repeat it though :lol:


----------



## dean j

Faced more heartbreak last night when John told me I couldn't use any Hondas for next season. He's like DW's answer to Bernie Ecclestone! But in a Kia...

I'm gonna miss my civic badly. Got it running lovely now too!


----------



## stevobeavo

^^^ lmao

Use the acura....might get away with that.


----------



## Tom_the_great

dean j said:


> Faced more heartbreak last night when John told me I couldn't use any Hondas for next season. He's like DW's answer to Bernie Ecclestone! But in a Kia...


was a b-e-a-utiful moment  proberbly second to the rejection from chris :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

lol wish i could of heard it


----------



## dean j

The Acura should be on the list! 

Add it Jonathan, add it!!!


----------



## John74

Acura = American Honda's that don't like corners :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

when does anything american like corners


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> lol wish i could of heard it


Ill do an impressions, im sure you'll hear it in Deans voice, "You facking what ... I cant beleive it ... I'm facking heartbroken"  :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> after our testing session got rudely interupted last night..*cough* DEAN AND JOHN!...
> 
> i have to say im impressed with the renualt RS 250 and there are some very powerfull RWD cars theres just no catching them off the line !


that 2010 Audi S4 is a beast :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> Ill do an impressions, im sure you'll hear it in Deans voice, "You facking what ... I cant beleive it ... I'm facking heartbroken"  :lol:


lmao i can imagine it now clear as day


----------



## dean j

Add it so I can test it man!


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> that 2010 Audi S4 is a beast :thumb:


:spam:

so long as no one touches our reno 



dean j said:


> Add it so I can test it man!


lazy man do it your self  or get a VW you know you want mine :devil:


----------



## IntrAphasE

dean j said:


> Faced more heartbreak last night when John told me I couldn't use any Hondas for next season. He's like DW's answer to Bernie Ecclestone! But in a Kia...
> 
> I'm gonna miss my civic badly. Got it running lovely now too!


there some really good cars out there dean just go try a few


----------



## Dan J

I'm on it tonight if anyone's up for some practice?


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> that 2010 Audi S4 is a beast :thumb:


Will be adding it to the list , just built myself one to try out.



Dan J said:


> I'm on it tonight if anyone's up for some practice?


I should be on and off most of the night.


----------



## Matty03g

If the fuel tankers go on strike, we might have to use electric cars on Sunday :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> If the fuel tankers go on strike, we might have to use electric cars on Sunday :lol:


na got plenty of jerry cars filled up ready for the integra to drink :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> na got plenty of jerry cars filled up ready for the integra to drink :lol:


:lol: all the garage round my way r so busy, I can't get in fill my jerry cans up:lol:


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> :lol: all the garage round my way r so busy, I can't get in fill my jerry cans up:lol:


Same around here with so many idiots panic buying , my car does 20mpg im not worried :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Same around here with so many idiots panic buying , my car does 20mpg im not worried :lol:


yeah but hows the mileage on the kia


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Same around here with so many idiots panic buying , my car does 20mpg im not worried :lol:


That's about the same as my van:lol:, costed me £ 115 to fill It last week:doublesho


----------



## John74

Worse V6 :driver::lol:


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> yeah but hows the mileage on the kia


He might not do any miles if admgs magic brakes come out to play again :lol:


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> :spam:
> 
> so long as no one touches our reno
> 
> Oh really :devil: :lol:


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Will be adding it to the list , just built myself one to try out.
> 
> I should be on and off most of the night.


Cool :thumb: see online at some point then


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Tom_the_great said:
> 
> 
> 
> :spam:
> 
> so long as no one touches our reno
> 
> Oh really :devil: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The only fair way to decide who uses it is to have a one off race ,winner gets the Reno :car:
Click to expand...


----------



## stevobeavo

Tom_the_great said:


> :spam:
> 
> so long as no one touches our reno





Matty03g said:


> The only fair way to decide who uses it is to have a one off race ,winner gets the Reno :car:


Hands off the megane boys its ours :lol: weve spent around a week designing a paint scheme for them







End of the day John and Ian will decide what car people are allowed if more than one team what a certain car.


----------



## dean j

Loving the little details in them cars mate. Nice one lads


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


>


Should be "Your" not "You're" if you're interested


----------



## IntrAphasE

looking good lads


----------



## DAN019780

love the paint job guys ,:thumb:shame youve wasted youre time as john said if more than 2 teams pick the same car it will be decided on reverse season 1 standings so me and admg will be ok and I think ben and tom scores together will be less than yours and wills:newbie:


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> love the paint job guys ,:thumb:shame youve wasted youre time as john said if more than 2 teams pick the same car it will be decided on reverse season 1 standings so me and admg will be ok and I think ben and tom scores together will be less than yours and wills:newbie:


It's been my plan all season to finish at the bottom of table, so I get first pick of the cars for season 2

Nice paint jobs by the way, but poor spelling:lol:


----------



## wildwash

Will sort my spelling out lol..

Thing is it doesn't seem fair for team cars to be sorted on reverse grid when we haven't done a 'team' season yet.. And we called dibs before that rule came out..but if we have to lose them it's not the end of the world..


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> Will sort my spelling out lol..
> 
> Thing is it doesn't seem fair for team cars to be sorted on reverse grid when we haven't done a 'team' season yet.. And we called dibs before that rule came out..but if we have to lose them it's not the end of the world..


Does seem a bit silly, we found a faster car last night but we want these as they look awesome.

Oh and I think we both need to go back to school for not picking up the spelling :lol:


----------



## admg1

Great paint jobs on the Meganes :thumb:
I think we should all wait until the season has finished and see what John and Ian decide who can have what car. 
If I cant have my first choice car, I have plenty of reserve choice cars which are just as good to choose from.

I need to get some serious practice in this weekend, Im away at the moment and won't be able to get on the Xbox until at least Friday evening.


----------



## DAN019780

:doublesho:doublesho

reserve cars!!!:tumbleweed:


----------



## admg1

Yeah we've got the :tumbleweed: and the :car: and the :devil: to choose from
 :lol::lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

looking great there stevo !! ive changed my mind and think ill be going for the mini or the DS3 now  haha

any body around tonight ???


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> looking great there stevo !! ive changed my mind and think ill be going for the mini or the DS3 now  haha
> 
> any body around tonight ???


Fiesta? lol


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> Fiesta? lol


The Fiesta was quick around Sebring :driver:



Tom_the_great said:


> looking great there stevo !! ive changed my mind and think ill be going for the mini or the DS3 now  haha
> 
> any body around tonight ???


I will be on again tonight , might lay off the beers this time though as last night i managed to put two cars on their roof while testing :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Lol I have rolled a few times chasing your ghost on leaderboards john


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> looking great there stevo !! ive changed my mind and think ill be going for the mini or the DS3 now  haha
> 
> any body around tonight ???


Yep:thumb:



John74 said:


> The Fiesta was quick around Sebring :driver:
> 
> I will be on again tonight , might lay off the beers this time though as last night i managed to put two cars on their roof while testing :lol:


Yes and I had a blonde moment and tried to give you a nudge to get you back on your wheels when you had collisions off:wall: :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

It's not rolling it's racing with style !! Haha 

I can honestly say I've never even tried a fiesta ... Maybe there is a reason for that


----------



## John74

Online now just doing some testing and so far the two fastest cars around Hock national i carn't use in season 2 :wall:


----------



## Tom_the_great

well whats the point in testing them .... commen sense mr 74


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Online now just doing some testing and so far the two fastest cars around Hock national i carn't use in season 2 :wall:


ha ha i get a feeling i know which two lol 
oh and john you might need to change the age of the lexus is300 its 2003 not 2001

and the april alpinestars pack will have the 2012 Scion tC


----------



## stevobeavo

Can we please make a exception for the Volvo 850R


----------



## Dan J

stevobeavo said:


> Can we please make a exception for the Volvo 850R


 now that's a touring car and a half:thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Lol the Volvo would be amazing!! One of the best touring cars


----------



## stevobeavo

So what times is everyone getting fot sundays race? 

I've got a 1:01.477 but normally hovering around the 1:01.7/9


----------



## DAN019780

about the same as you stevo I just hope everyone has a clean race this week ,its so gutting when you pratice all week and its over after a few corners


----------



## stevobeavo

I know what you mean. First corners wide enough for a few cars but the quick left right left is 1 car only. Hopefully everyone will be safe through there


----------



## John74

Hopefully the race start will be nice and clean , during a practice last night we managed to go 3 wide into the first turn without knocking each other off the track.

As for lap times im running about 1:01.4 most laps , not the best track for the Kia and me.


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Hopefully the race start will be nice and clean , during a practice last night we managed to go 3 wide into the first turn without knocking each other off the track.
> 
> As for lap times im running about 1:01.4 most laps , not the best track for the Kia and me.


The first corner isn't the issue, its the chicane of turn 2/3 that's going to be an issue because its essentially single file through there :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Had a little go earlier and got a 101.04 but mainly mid to high 101s.
As for a clean start, have we had one yet:lol:


----------



## Dan J

By the looks of it I'm going to be at the back this Sunday unless I can find some more front grip, the cobalt is not liking this track atm.


----------



## admg1

I'm back from being away now so hopefully I can get some practice in tonight.
Judging by the times posted I think I'm going to struggle this week.

On my way home today I passed the welch Motorsport Proton on the A3, obviously on its way to Brands. It looked good in its new Blue and white livery.


----------



## dean j

Anyone getting laps in tonight?


----------



## John74

I'm on just doing some private testing before doing some practice for sunday night :driver:


----------



## stevobeavo

Just wondering if anyone will be going to brands hatch tomorrow? Will and myself will be there.


----------



## Dan J

stevobeavo said:


> Just wondering if anyone will be going to brands hatch tomorrow? Will and myself will be there.


What's happnin up there then stevo? Haven't been for a couple of years now, touring cars were awesome last time we went up.


----------



## admg1

stevobeavo said:


> Just wondering if anyone will be going to brands hatch tomorrow? Will and myself will be there.


I was hoping to go but I'm not now.
I'll be at Thruxton hopefully and also brands at the end of the season instead.

Great qualifying session just now throwing up some surprising results.


----------



## dean j

I'd love to take my boy over there. Might try and get over there if the weather permits.


----------



## John74

Im off racing RC touring cars tomorrow so i will record it and try to watch as much as i can when i get home from racing before coming online to race you guys, hope everyone who is lucky enough to be going has a great day :thumb:.


----------



## stevobeavo

Dan J said:


> What's happnin up there then stevo? Haven't been for a couple of years now, touring cars were awesome last time we went up.


Btcc mate. Weve got some great seats on the first corner opposite the second sportmax sign if your watching on tv.


----------



## Dan J

stevobeavo said:


> Btcc mate. Weve got some great seats on the first corner opposite the second sportmax sign if your watching on tv.


Cool! Wish I was there, got it on the box now so will keep an eye out for you even though I haven't got a clue what you look like lol.

Enjoy mate!!


----------



## Dan J

Well the first race looked action packed glad the BMW got a win:driver:


----------



## admg1

Well that first race was pretty eventful.
It was a shame that Plato was up to his usual tricks and robbed Newsham of a good finish.


----------



## stevobeavo

@dan I'm ginger with a beard from a distance looks like im wearing a orange full face helmet lol. Got some videos of the crashes. Franks first lap crash looked brutal. 

The ginettas had some good crashes however the juniors had non which was disapointing. Last year it was like watching banger racing.


----------



## Dan J

admg1 said:


> Well that first race was pretty eventful.
> It was a shame that Plato was up to his usual tricks and robbed Newsham of a good finish.


Yes he came across the grass and out braked himself and used newsham as a barrier. Nauty .


stevobeavo said:


> @dan I'm ginger with a beard from a distance looks like im wearing a orange full face helmet lol. Got some videos of the crashes. Franks first lap crash looked brutal.
> 
> The ginettas had some good crashes however the juniors had non which was disapointing. Last year it was like watching banger racing.


Cool, though the cameras aren't getting any good shots of the crowd so unless you stand up with a big I'm here sign I'm not going to see you lol,
Wish I knew it was on as I'd of come up with you, the weather looks good up there aswell.


----------



## Tom_the_great

looks amazing guys  watched all the races so far and im all for plato he makes it interesting, hes abit naughty well aint we all lol


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Yeah Platos MG is looking bloody good, if he hadn`t been greedy and tried to take Newsham as well he might`ve even won the first race.


----------



## admg1

It's good to see the AMD Golf sitting on pole for the 3rd race :thumb:
I just hope they can hold everyone off and get a good finish.


----------



## Tom_the_great

bloody mat jackson and his chuffing oil ruined good race


----------



## admg1

Well I jinxed that race didn't I :wall:


----------



## Tom_the_great

well miffed ive spent ages working on a paint job for me an ben... only to find i cannot gift it him due to parts of it being locked!!!! argh !!!!


----------



## John74

:lol: sorry i just had to :lol:


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> well miffed ive spent ages working on a paint job for me an ben... only to find i cannot gift it him due to parts of it being locked!!!! argh !!!!


Can't you take a picture of the paint job, take off all the locked vinyls and gift him what is left. Then gift him the photo and tell him what vinyls to use and the size, position etc. of them.


----------



## stevobeavo

Thanks for the race tonight everyone. Had a epic battle with Ian. Great race dude.


----------



## IntrAphasE

yeah was hard work that was well done ben dean and dano


----------



## GR33N

Some good racing again, shame I misjudged the front of my car and took John off :wall: It was entirely my fault, I totally screwed it up


----------



## Dan J

Has anyone got a replay of it that they could send me please?


----------



## stevobeavo

Dan J said:


> Has anyone got a replay of it that they could send me please?


Done mate.


----------



## Dan J

stevobeavo said:


> Done mate.


Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

great racing last night guys I managed to miss any taps or knocks on the first lap ,there was no chance of me getting near ben and dean they were to fast ,ended up a lonely race just infront of the pack, well pleased with 3rd:thumb:


well done ben good win


----------



## Matty03g

Enjoyed the racing last night, well don Ben for the win and dean and dano for getting on the podium:thumb:
Had good battle all race with will, we even had a little game of tag :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

All pictures are taken. Quite a few are of 4th-8th as they were together most of the race and things settled down quite quickly.

Taken 58 photos  but im sure ill have to throw some away.


----------



## GR33N

Cheers guys, I had a bit of a battle with Dean, but I generally kept 200-400ft gap which helped


----------



## admg1

Well done Ben for the win and Dean and Dano for 2nd and 3rd :thumb:

I didn't do to bad in the end considering I only had one nights practice all week.
Would someone be able to gift me the replay please, I forgot to save it last night.


----------



## Dan J

roll on next season is all i can say, xbox controller nearly ended up in the wall last night.

congrats to the winners.


----------



## stevobeavo

You were so unlucky last night Dan. On lap 3/4 i did the same thing but just recovered.


----------



## IntrAphasE

will get the points done shortly


----------



## IntrAphasE

And here come the points for Round 11

Results for round 11 Road Atlanta Club


1. BEN GR33N
2. deanR32
3. DANO19780
4. intraphase2011
5. Slevo beavo
6. wilDtub
7. matty03g
8. admg1
9. Een1
10. John74
11. chris oneil
12. jacko575
13. dave5500
14. dubplate dan
15. skillz tom

Points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position


BEN GR33N..........22
deanR32.............17
DANO19780.........15
intraphase2011....13
Slevo beavo........11
wilDtub...............10
matty03g.............9
admg1.................8
Een1...................7
John74................6
chris oneil............5
jacko575.............4
dave5500............3
dubplate dan.......2
skillz tom............1

Championship Table after Round 11 Road Atlanta Club 2nd dropped score


1. Intraphase2011...142
2. John74..............137
3. slevo beavo........132
4. BEN GR33N ........125
5. deanr32.............113
6. wilDtub..............104
7. dano1978o..........81
8. Een1..................78
9. Jacko575............75
10. skillz tom...........75
11. admg1..............66
12. N30 MDR...........66
13. dubplate dan......64
14. dave550............54
15. chris Oneil.........45
16. matty03g..........45

Next week the people running with handicaps at round 12 Nurburgring GP
BEN GR33N 580pi
slevo beavo 580pi
deanR32 590pi
wilDtub 590pi

as always the table is done alphabetically till the final round where i will work out who gets the position on no of wins or if there hasnt been a win the driver with the highest avg score

table has been updated with the corrections


----------



## Dan J

stevobeavo said:


> You were so unlucky last night Dan. On lap 3/4 i did the same thing but just recovered.


Tell me about it mate, first corner was a disaster tbh and had to pit on lap 2 due to aero damage and suspension damage, believe it or not i was catching the pack then on lap 12 final corner i took too much kerb and game over:wall:


----------



## dean j

As said, congrats to Ben for the win. I should of made a good bid for 1st but I can't be quick consistantly. Ben is quick and consistant too, which is hard to beat. 




















Still a pi ss flap though!!!


----------



## dean j

Oh yeah, and a great drive by Dano too for his podium finish. Well done mate


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> As said, congrats to Ben for the win. I should of made a good bid for 1st but I can't be quick consistantly. Ben is quick and consistant too, which is hard to beat.
> 
> Still a pi ss flap though!!!


"What a charmer..." I think is an appropriate line


----------



## dean j

Haha! Excuse my potty mouth Benjamin. Don't know what came over me!


----------



## stevobeavo

Highlights for round 11 Road Atlanta Club



Good start by everyone yet again


Piling into the first corner


Admg doing evasive driving to avoid Dave


Chris running into the back of Jacko


Which in turn knocked him into Dave


Tom was hit and bounced of Admg


Dave lost control and collected Dan



Matty and Will scraping panels


Which let Een through to gain a place




Een1 out braked himself into turn 10a/b


And turned straight back onto the track, Lucky Will slowed down enough and slipped up the inside.


Ben gave John a tap on the rear going into the final turn 


and went sliding into the barrier


Bouncing off and tagging Ian


Then Tom getting tagged by John's car


Deans lead


Heart in mouth moment 




Tom chasing John


Dano having a off track moment




Tom and Dave pitting from the first corner damage




Dean running wide letting Ben through into the lead



Tom exited the pits but got caught up on the kerbs at corner 3


which threw his car off into the barriers. He decided to park it 



Ian leading the fight for 4th-7th


Admg lapping Dave who moved aside for a clean overtake





Turbo vs Vtec


Matty went for a late brake on myself but left it a little to late.



Letting Will pass


Ben lapping Dan





John giving Een a tap into turn 3



Ian and myself racing close for most of the race


Matty gave Will a nudge up the backside into 10a/b making him lock up 



Dano lapping Jacko


Which didnt go that smoothly 


Dan doing what I did earlier.....Just with a lot more lean 



John and Een had been racing close all race



Will got a bit sidewards out of turn 1 and brushed Matty


Who put the brakes on allowing Will to pass


And the winner, Mr Ben Green crossing the line taking his 2nd win


Not all was finished though Chris made a last ditch attempt on the brakes


However Chris didnt make it stick and John regained his place


Once again thanks for the race everyone and can we please have a boring race next week 57 photos is too much :lol:

Some videos


----------



## Dan J

Excellent shots stevo and a nice touch with the vids aswell, can't believe my epic fail on that last corner when I was making ground up on the back runners, that first corner mash up looked quite busy I'm surprised it didn't cause more carnage,

Thanks for taking the time to do all that mate, always look forward to seeing the action shots.

So when do we get video commentary then? :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

cracking stuff stevo still cant believeeee we went two wide in to that chicane


----------



## John74

Top work with the pictures as always Stevo :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

ace pics and vids stevo,nice having the track layout too:thumb:




thanks to john and ian fo all the hard work in making this so good:thumb:


----------



## admg1

Excellent photos again Steve :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Once again hats off to u stevo:thumb:
U ever thought about doing this as a job:speechles


----------



## RandomlySet

some cracking pics there fella.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Awsome photos and vids, roll on next week  so long as dean doesnt win ill be happy:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## DAN019780

I been thinking and I think my partner is having an affair ,admg has clearly given chris his brake setup !!!!judging by sundays race

love those magic brakes


----------



## IntrAphasE

only one team left to confirm now and thats if they want to team up if not they will have to run as independents
intraphase2011.....dubplate dan
Jacko575.............Een1
slevo beavo.........wilDtub
BEN GR33N...........skillz tom
admg1.................DANO19780
john74.................matty03g
deanR32...............Dave5500


----------



## GR33N

Not only did you manage to get photos of my taking John off, you've made a video :lol: How embarassing does it get  haha


----------



## stevobeavo

Dan J said:


> Excellent shots stevo and a nice touch with the vids aswell, can't believe my epic fail on that last corner when I was making ground up on the back runners, that first corner mash up looked quite busy I'm surprised it didn't cause more carnage,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to do all that mate, always look forward to seeing the action shots.
> 
> So when do we get video commentary then? :lol:


Cheers dude. haha no commentary from me, im always stuttering and mumbling online....So much so Will thinks my mic is playing up :lol:



IntrAphasE said:


> cracking stuff stevo still cant believeeee we went two wide in to that chicane


Cheers, Great driving by yourself, would have been easy to clip the kerb to much and and fly into me. through that whole complex I was spinning the camera around seeing where you where.



Matty03g said:


> Once again hats off to u stevo:thumb:
> U ever thought about doing this as a job:speechles


Think my job atm is easier than this


----------



## John74

Championship tables etc now updated on page 1 post 1 , two rounds to go and lots of good close battles to be settled :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

cant believe 10 points covers the top 3


----------



## dean j

Tom_the_great said:


> Awsome photos and vids, roll on next week  so long as dean doesnt win ill be happy:devil::devil::devil:


This comment hurt me deep! And I thought we was friends!


----------



## dean j

Anyone started testing for next week? Any times?


----------



## Dan J

dean j said:


> Anyone started testing for next week? Any times?


Had some track time last night and getting 2:11s but the cars not tweeked for this track yet so hoping to get that down a bit.
This track has got some bumpy sections on it which is fun under braking:driver:
Will be on at some point tonight if your up for some practice.


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> Anyone started testing for next week? Any times?


Got a 2.10.4 yesterday after a quick few laps mate. Problem is I might miss qualifying this week as I'm off to the emirates to watch arsenal kick man city's ****:devil: gonna b tight but should get back in time

It Might do me favour to start at the back as that first bend is gonna b right fun!!!


----------



## GR33N

Im struggling with high 2:11s and 2:12 in the Integra with 580pi, the joy of winning :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

iam getting low 2.10s at the mo hope to get into the 2.09s by the end of the week


----------



## stevobeavo

Ive done a 2:09.7. Was tough getting there though


----------



## stevobeavo

Also just had a play with the Volvo 850r with 582pi and matched the chevys time. shame we cant use them next season.


----------



## Dan J

stevobeavo said:


> Also just had a play with the Volvo 850r with 582pi and matched the chevys time. shame we cant use them next season.


Can that be bought with the game credits or is it download?:thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> Can that be bought with the game credits or is it download?:thumb:


dlc dan


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> dlc dan


 Dohh!

Never mind I'll get it at some point.

Cheers Ian:thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

anyone going to be on tonight for a few practice sessions


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> anyone going to be on tonight for a few practice sessions


Yes mate definatly:thumb: I need it tbh


----------



## dean j

I think we may have found our car for next season, if Dave5500 can get on with it. 

I have taken the liberty of doing team colours on it though!


----------



## DAN019780

dean j said:


> I think we may have found our car for next season, if Dave5500 can get on with it.
> 
> FWD or RWD ? iam guessing RWD mabey one of the beemers
> 
> me and admg keep changing our minds its so hard to pick one you both get on with
> 
> does anyone no when we have to pick by?


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> dean j said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we may have found our car for next season, if Dave5500 can get on with it.
> 
> FWD or RWD ? iam guessing RWD mabey one of the beemers
> 
> me and admg keep changing our minds its so hard to pick one you both get on with
> 
> does anyone no when we have to pick by?
> 
> 
> 
> I think all cars should be picked 2 weeks before the start of season 2 so we can have a little practise:driver: and do some paint jobs
> 
> Ooh and it should be know, not no:lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> DAN019780 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think all cars should be picked 2 weeks before the start of season 2 so we can have a little practise:driver: and do some paint jobs
> 
> Ooh and it should be know, not no:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And it should be Oh and not Ooh :devil: :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## dean j

Didn't even realise I spelt it like that

And yes, ^ right back at ya!!!


----------



## mlister5500

DAN019780 said:


> dean j said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we may have found our car for next season, if Dave5500 can get on with it.
> 
> FWD or RWD ? iam guessing RWD mabey one of the beemers
> 
> me and admg keep changing our minds its so hard to pick one you both get on with
> 
> does anyone no when we have to pick by?
> 
> 
> 
> i like the car we have chosen just need to tinker with the set up a bit. and need to work on a design.
Click to expand...


----------



## dean j

Well if you're happy mate, we'll go for that. I've even designed the cars for us. If you want to have a go at another design and compare though

When you're next online I'll gift you the colours. 

One question though, orange or yellow?


----------



## DAN019780

mlister5500 said:


> DAN019780 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the car we have chosen just need to tinker with the set up a bit. and need to work on a design.
> 
> 
> 
> designs can take hours and hours and then you realise if you buy any thing in the storefront for your car and its locked you cant gift the design to your partner:lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Tom_the_great

Above has been reported as spam


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> Above has been reported as spam


ha ha very good tom:thumb:

you said the same thing on sunday I fogort!


----------



## IntrAphasE

the vinyls help ya out tom


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> ha ha very good tom:thumb:
> 
> you said the same thing on sunday I fogort!


Tom put that because some **** had put a spam post that has now been deleted.


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> Tom put that because some **** had put a spam post that has now been deleted.


cheers mate I did'nt see it I thought tom was being funny silly me!!

c u later online hopefully for some pratice and testing:thumb:


----------



## Dan J

Ian and myself had some good track time last night, the cobalt is feeling much better now, just got to get my time down!
Will be on tonight if any of you guys want to hook up in a lobby.


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> Ian and myself had some good track time last night, the cobalt is feeling much better now, just got to get my time down!
> Will be on tonight if any of you guys want to hook up in a lobby.


I'll b on tonight mate from about 10ish:driver:


----------



## stevobeavo

Deans asked m to post up a few pics of his car. Needs help deciding on the colour.




Or yellow



Im feeling orange


----------



## Matty03g

I reckon dean in the orange and Dave in the yellow


----------



## Dan J

Was thinking the same as matty, liking the orange dean.


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> I reckon dean in the orange and Dave in the yellow


I agree :thumb:


----------



## dean j

Cheers for that Steve. I reckon you lot are right. Maybe we'll do that, so long as I can gift the design as it has a couple logos from the storefront. 

Could I just gift the whole car with the design on it?

And will someone be suggesting a number sticker thingy so we all have the same championship style one, just with this seasons position allocated number?


----------



## IntrAphasE

dean j said:


> Cheers for that Steve. I reckon you lot are right. Maybe we'll do that, so long as I can gift the design as it has a couple logos from the storefront.
> 
> Could I just gift the whole car with the design on it?
> 
> And will someone be suggesting a number sticker thingy so we all have the same championship style one, just with this seasons position allocated number?


nope sorry dean if there is a single storefront vinyl you cant gift a car or design only way is with unlocked vinyls


----------



## admg1

The designs look good Dean :thumb:

I'll be on tonight about 10 for some practice


----------



## mlister5500

dean j said:


> Well if you're happy mate, we'll go for that. I've even designed the cars for us. If you want to have a go at another design and compare though
> 
> When you're next online I'll gift you the colours.
> 
> One question though, orange or yellow?


ORANGE:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Looks good dean  ill be on sunday for few races and im on now  for few hours if anyone is about !


----------



## stevobeavo

dean j said:


> Cheers for that Steve. I reckon you lot are right. Maybe we'll do that, so long as I can gift the design as it has a couple logos from the storefront.
> 
> Could I just gift the whole car with the design on it?
> 
> And will someone be suggesting a number sticker thingy so we all have the same championship style one, just with this seasons position allocated number?


No worries dude,

Take the storefront logos off, gift it to Dave and tell him which ones you used and the positioning of them


----------



## dean j

mlister5500 said:


> ORANGE:doublesho:thumb:


I'll have the yellow then.

I'll have to get rid of whatever locked logos are on the car and replace em.

Edit: Infact Steve, that's a good idea too. I'm sure there's only 2 on the car


----------



## John74

The design looked good when racing last night Dean :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

i will be on tonight, will only be able to do a couple of races. i want to start right at back as i am getting tired of being rammed in the first corner


----------



## dean j

I wanna see a good finish out of you Dave! 

What sort of times you getting at the Ring GP?

How's the Scirocco? We need to get together to sort the decals on the car man!


----------



## mlister5500

ill try as long as i don't get damage on first corner. times not so good but race pace will be better.


----------



## Matty03g

:devil:

Missed the 19.10 train by 5 mins so will now miss the racing.
Gutted but at least I got to see arsenal beat city


----------



## DAN019780

great race guys both my headsets would'nt work could'nt hear a thing 

thanks for letting me pass ben:thumb:

great pass dean cant believe you took me on the 2nd from last bend:doublesho


----------



## dean j

Again, great nights racing. Well done to John for the win. 

It weren't easy passing there but I made it and it was clean thank god!


----------



## admg1

Another great race last night :thumb:
I managed to avoid all the bumping at the start of the race and then went on to have a great race with Tom and Will.

Well done to John for the win and to Steve and Dean for 2nd and 3rd :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

as above really  

some great racing well done john and roll on next week


----------



## dean j

I might even get to qualify this time! How many have missed now? I count it as two but could be more!


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> I might even get to qualify this time! How many have missed now? I count it as two but could be more!


I count it as 2 that youve turned up for :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Sounds like I missed all the fun last night
But gonna get on tonight for some practise if anyone's on:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

if anyone is about for the next few hours ill be on an having a practice


----------



## John74

I will be on and off today so invite me if you see me on. Just waiting on intraphase to sort the points so i can workout who needs to do what in the last round.

Just trying to sort out a new laptop and how to transfer everything from my old one after the screen finally fell off as the hinges gave up six months ago :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

Highlights for Nurburgring Grand Prix Circuit



Cracking start by everyone, especially John




Piling into the first corner


Dan getting squeezed by Will and Ian




Een turning in on Ian



Een braked to late running into Dan and causing chaos.



Mat and Ben got spun anding up with lots of damage and ruining there race


Mat getting spun again the next corner


Dean craving through the pack


Tom running wide letting Dave through


Will letting Dean past


How the pack stood


Will braking early allowing Admg through


Dave setting up a move on Een 


Going for the move


When pulling out Dave lost the backend 


And slammed into the pit wall


Een running wide allowing Tom through


Mat exiting the pits


Dean closing in on Ian





Dean trying to get Ian under braking


But Ian went up the inside and regained the place


Bit of contact 



Will still chasing Admg




Ian tri-podding


Tom now joined to make a 3 way battle


Chris locking up the rears going into the first corner


Finally Dean making it stick 


As Ian made contact with the wall


Ian pitting as Admg, Will and Tom pass


Tom looking for a way past



Dean chasing Dano


Tom finding a way past Admg


Dean squeezing through into 3rd


Will braking hard 


John flying out in front


Myself in a lonely second


Will nudging Admg


And John crossing the line to a dominating 1st place


And a few videos of the first couple corners


----------



## Dan J

Great shots again stevo, thanks for taking the time to do them mate.


----------



## John74

Cracking pictures Stevo :thumb:

Might have been a boring race up front but maybe a bit to much going on further back in the pack


----------



## wildwash

Nice one again with the pics Steve..so much action to capture 

A busy race by most shame it's hard for people to get clean breaks with so many bunched up but that's racing lol 

With one race left to go will be exciting to see how the championship stands and places can change


----------



## admg1

Great photos again steve :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

super pics and vids stevo it would'nt be the same without them cheers


----------



## Matty03g

I might of missed the race itself, but thanks to stevos photos and vids I know exactly what happened :thumb:
Thought their might of been a few knocks but :lol:

Well done John for the win.


----------



## Tom_the_great

fantastic work with the photos again steve, always somthing to look forward too 

the videos capture the carnage so well haha


----------



## dean j

Great photos once again Steve. I was lucky to avoid all the carnage by going nice and wide and swerving it all. 

Had a great battle with Ian, but it took me too long to pass him so third was best I was getting. It was like trying to pass Michael Schumacher!

Gutted for Ben though. It looks like it'll go down to the last race for 4th between us!


----------



## GR33N

Great photos as ever mate. Shame my race ended on turn 3, but you cant win them all :thumb:

Thanks Dean .... damn my sarcastic tone didnt translate into text, Im sure you'll get it all the same  :lol:


----------



## dean j

Where did you finish in the end Ben? I am actually gutted for you. Seemed like dubplate had a mare in the same incident. Who caused it all?


----------



## stevobeavo

Think he was last mate, Ben got smacked around a bit on corner three. and one guess who caused it lol


----------



## dean j

Haha! Should have picked him for my team mate!


----------



## stevobeavo

Tom_the_great said:


> fantastic work with the photos again steve, always somthing to look forward too
> 
> the videos capture the carnage so well haha


Cheers dude. Don't get to attached I won't be doing them next session unfortunately


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> Where did you finish in the end Ben? I am actually gutted for you. Seemed like dubplate had a mare in the same incident. Who caused it all?


Dunno mate, I dont hold any grudges. Ive taken my fair share of people off this season, what comes around goes around.

It wasnt a very heavy impact whoever I hit as I bounced around, and I was surprsed at the time by the damage it caused to be honest.

I think I finished 14th out of 15 by some miracle, not sure who I overtook or where though :lol:


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> Cheers dude. Don't get to attached I won't be doing them next session unfortunately


Good, you wont be able to see when I take John off with a perfect pit manouver    :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

sorry for the delay but the points are here 

Results for round 12 Nurburgring GP


1. john74
2. slevo beavo
3. deanR32
4. DANO19780
5. Skillz tom
6. admg1
7. wilDtub
8. chris oneil
9. dave5500
10. intraphase2011
11. Een1
12. N30 MDR
13. jacko575
14. BEN GR33N
15. dubplate dan 

Points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position


john74...............22
slevo beavo	........17
deanR32.............15
DANO19780	........13
Skillz tom............11
admg1................10
wilDtub...............9
chris oneil............8
dave5500............7
intraphase2011.....6
Een1...................5
N30 MDR..............4
jacko575..............3
BEN GR33N...........2
dubplate dan.........1

Championship Table after Round 12 Nurburgring GP 3rd dropped score


1. John74..............150
2. Intraphase2011...142
3. slevo beavo........142
4. BEN GR33N.........125
5. deanr32.............122
6. wilDtub..............112
7. dano1978o...........91
8. skillz tom.............85
9. Een1...................83
10. Jacko575...........75
11. admg1...............71
12. N30 MDR............70
13. dubplate dan.......64
14. dave550.............58
15. chris Oneil..........49
16. matty03g............45

Next week the people running with handicaps at round 13 Cataluna National
slevo beavo 570pi
john74 580pi
deanR32 590pi
BEN GR33N 590pi


----------



## admg1

Only 8 points separating the top three going into the last round will make it interesting. Especially when there is one more lowest score to come off as well.


----------



## stevobeavo

Its going to be close, Damn running with 570Pi going into the last round


----------



## John74

stevobeavo said:


> Its going to be close, Damn running with 570Pi going into the last round


Yes you'r on 570pi and me on 580pi will make it interesting with intraphase running a full 600pi :driver:

Just to remind everyone that any championship positions tied on pionts will be sorted F1/touring car style i.e. who has most 1st places if thats tied then most 2nd places if thats tied then most 3rd places etc etc until the two drivers can be split.


----------



## John74

Right who needs to do what in the last round , quick bit of maths ( my head hurts now :lol: ) i think i have got it right below if not let me know.

To win the drivers championship

Stevo - needs to finish 1st or 2nd with John 7th or lower and Intraphase 2nd or lower to win championship.

Intraphase - needs to finish 3rd or higher with Stevo 8th or lower to claim second or win with pole and fastest lap with John 7th or lower to win championship ( cannot win on a tiebreak ).

John - 1st or 2nd to win outright regardless of other results, 6th or higher to improve score depending on other results and bonus points.

The 2 bonus points on offer for pole and could be vital.

What position does everyone else need to do to improve their points.....

4. BEN GR33N.........125...7th or higher
5. deanr32.............122...8th or higher
6. wilDtub..............112...13th or higher
7. dano1978o...........91...12th or higher
8. skillz tom.............85....14th or higher
9. Een1...................83...10th or higher
10. Jacko575...........75...8th or higher
11. admg1...............71...10th or higher
12. N30 MDR............70...16th or higher ( only raced in 7 rounds )
13. dubplate dan.......64...13th or higher
14. chris Oneil..........49...11th or higher
15. matty03g............45...14th or higher
16. Dave5500...........33...16th or higher ( only raced in 5 rounds )


----------



## dean j

Looks like I'll be wearing number 5, possibly 6 next season. I'm no good at catalunya.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dano could you do me a favour an crash our or just finish lower then me by 6 points ??? think that is the best i can hope for...


----------



## stevobeavo

My head hurts from just reading it. Let me get this right, I need to pay Ben and Een to take john and ia Ian out and finish 1st or 2nd. its certainly do able....


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> Dano could you do me a favour an crash our or just finish lower then me by 6 points ??? think that is the best i can hope for...


ha ha or I could take you out hehe!!

only joking tom

:lol:


----------



## admg1

So what this means is depending on the size and thickness of the "anonymous" brown envelope that I receive, will depend on who I use my magic brakes on.

I fully understand :lol:


----------



## John74

Yeah dropped scores not the easy thing to work out going into the final round but it does stop the championship being won with rounds to spare.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Cracking pictures Stevo :thumb:
> 
> Might have been a boring race up front but maybe a bit to much going on further back in the pack


The best thing would be to do rolling start like after the safety car in Bttc.
Don't think it's possible but would b better!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> ha ha or I could take you out hehe!!
> 
> only joking tom
> 
> :lol:


more likely to happen is A i take my self out for B my internet fails 

should be a great final race what are peopls times for far? i have done a clean 1:21 but have done 1:20 and a dirty 1:19 in testing


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Dano could you do me a favour an crash our or just finish lower then me by 6 points ??? think that is the best i can hope for...





DAN019780 said:


> ha ha or I could take you out hehe!!
> 
> only joking tom
> 
> :lol:


and when you crash out, take Dean with you so I can secure a place ahead of him :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> and when you crash out, take Dean with you so I can secure a place ahead of him :lol:


and take john and stevo with them


----------



## dean j

Well that's real charming! If you survive the first few corners I'll have no chance of finishing above you Ben. 

What's the top four doing catalunya in?


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> more likely to happen is A i take my self out for B my internet fails
> 
> should be a great final race what are peopls times for far? i have done a clean 1:21 but have done 1:20 and a dirty 1:19 in testing


b would be the worst I think nothing you can do to avoid it

getting low 1:21s so far and think ill get into the 1:20s soon


----------



## stevobeavo

Lucky if I can get 1:21.9 with 570pi. 600pi I can get into the.1:18's


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> and take john and stevo with them


We'll all be in the wall at turn one then :lol:



dean j said:


> Well that's real charming! If you survive the first few corners I'll have no chance of finishing above you Ben.
> 
> What's the top four doing catalunya in?


Its the end of the season Dean, they're all hush hush about times now :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

i would tell you what im doing but i havent done a single lap yet


----------



## John74

My time is on the leaderboard :driver:

I think between season 1 and 2 we should all go B-class Aygo tipping like the other day :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

1.21's for me currently but reckon i could get that down a bit more.


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> My time is on the leaderboard :driver:
> 
> I think between season 1 and 2 we should all go B-class Aygo tipping like the other day :thumb:


B-class Aygo tipping? What have I missed? :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> My time is on the leaderboard :driver:
> 
> I think between season 1 and 2 we should all go B-class Aygo tipping like the other day :thumb:


Ahahaha that was epic, Rolling road block on Nring, finishing off with a pit maneuver was a laugh. Silly little Aygo racers


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> and when you crash out, take Dean with you so I can secure a place ahead of him :lol:





IntrAphasE said:


> and take john and stevo with them


So basicly im taking out myself ... Dano... Dean... John... Stevo...

this is going to be one messy crash i tell you now :doublesho

Aygo tipping was amazing :lol: if anyone is about tonight im up for it... all you need is a b class ford sierra with certain paint job


----------



## wildwash

I loved the b-class touring the otherday great laugh and actualy not bad little cars, hope we do it again soon


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> Aygo tipping was amazing :lol: if anyone is about tonight im up for it... all you need is a b class ford sierra with certain paint job


I'll be on and up for some track time but it proberly won't be till late unfortunately, I've got a sierra but it's in r3 or r2 lol and it's an animal to drive:driver:

Hopefully catch you on later:thumb:


----------



## dean j

I'll be having a practice tonight. My times are crap so need another little session

I wish I stayed fourth now. Could have done with the full 600pi for this one!


----------



## Matty03g

Got a 120.2 tonight which was nice hope to get it down a bit but not sure if I can to be honest!!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> So basicly im taking out myself ... Dano... Dean... John... Stevo...
> 
> this is going to be one messy crash i tell you now :doublesho
> 
> Aygo tipping was amazing :lol: if anyone is about tonight im up for it... all you need is a b class ford sierra with certain paint job


but i have faith that you can pull it off tom plus with admgs help im sure its going to be fine


----------



## stevobeavo

Matty03g said:


> Got a 120.2 tonight which was nice hope to get it down a bit but not sure if I can to be honest!!


That's a very quick time matty.


----------



## Matty03g

stevobeavo said:


> That's a very quick time matty.


Yeah just gotta work on my consistancy :lol:
Can I use that time for qualifying please


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Got a 120.2 tonight which was nice hope to get it down a bit but not sure if I can to be honest!!


Very quick time :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

I managed a 1:20.2 last night too so u better get your finger out tom ha ha ha


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Very quick time :thumb:


Could we use the civic again next season John if I ask nicely:lol:


----------



## admg1

What happens with the pi drops for next season?
Do they carry over from this season or does everyone start with a clean slate.


----------



## John74

Everyone starts round 1 with the full 600pi :driver:


----------



## Matty03g

Trust dean to show off and get a 1.19.6 with 590pi:lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

Haha, to qoute him last night 'the Missus is having contractions and is pulling a weird face' so with any luck he wont be racing on Sunday :lol:


----------



## John74

that tell her to hang on to monday , Dean winning the race sunday will be good for my championship hopes :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

sod that dean better half need to go in to labour works better for me that way


----------



## GR33N

Dean wont win, he cant turn up for quali and keep it on track for a full race distance :lol:


----------



## dean j

Yesterday was a false alarm but we're up the hospital right now getting assessed to see when this little sh it is making an appearance!

And you're right Ben. I can't concentrate for too long so I'll never win a race!

Anyone about tonight? I'll be on later (if this kid doesn't make an entrance).


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> Yesterday was a false alarm but we're up the hospital right now getting assessed to see when this little sh it is making an appearance!
> 
> And you're right Ben. I can't concentrate for too long so I'll never win a race!
> 
> Anyone about tonight? I'll be on later (if this kid doesn't make an entrance).


I think I was getting 1:20.2 - 1:20.4s when I was practicing the other day, cant see me improving on that by very much though, im too under powered at 590pi. Ive only got about 285bhp I think


----------



## Dan J

Good luck up the hospital dean,won't be long by the sounds of it mate, if your other halfs timing is as sh1te as mine I bet she starts on Saturday night/Sunday.

I'm hoping to get on later tonight, I need to get this car set for Sunday because I can't get lower than 1.21's currently.


----------



## stevobeavo

GR33N said:


> I think I was getting 1:20.2 - 1:20.4s when I was practicing the other day, cant see me improving on that by very much though, im too under powered at 590pi. Ive only got about 285bhp I think


That much  I've only got 264bhp....4 more than a standard cobalt :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on tonight from about 7 if anyone fancys a few races ill see whos about!!!


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> That much  I've only got 264bhp....4 more than a standard cobalt :lol:


You've got more torque than me .... or atleast that what im telling everyone :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Wonder what the second tracks gonna be this Sunday and in what cars? :driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> Wonder what the second tracks gonna be this Sunday and in what cars? :driver:


next years first race in either this years cars or next years cars?


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> next years first race in either this years cars or next years cars?


That's what I think Tom :thumb:
But I ain't waiting till next year to start season 2!!!!! Lol


----------



## Matty03g

Gonna b the last race in the civic tonight then its back in the garage for it.
Will miss that v tech but Roll on tonight


----------



## stevobeavo

Great racing last night guys. Just started on the pictures, might take a few days to do though.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Was a very good race made few mistakes but managed to hold on till the end  

when do i get my trophy ?


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Was a very good race made few mistakes but managed to hold on till the end
> 
> when do i get my trophy ?


I think its more of a wooden spoon than a trophy :lol:


----------



## John74

stevobeavo said:


> Great racing last night guys. Just started on the pictures, might take a few days to do though.


Cracking racing last night :thumb: i don't know how on earth you got that cobalt to be so fast with just 570pi and getting your fourth win of the season. Really put the preasure on me to get a good result and then i ended up missing the first corner when i tried to see who had joined the lobby and started chatting mid race .


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> Was a very good race made few mistakes but managed to hold on till the end
> 
> if only you had made a few more mistakes  ha ha
> 
> I think you have beat me by 2points tom well done
> :thumb:
> 
> well done stevo for your fourth win


----------



## Matty03g

Well, not the best season for me but was great fun. Well done to everyone for taking part and thanks to John and Ian for the organising etc:thumb:
Thanks also to stevo for superb photos :thumb: bring on season 2


----------



## Dan J

congrats stevo for the win, thanks John and Ian for organising, some how i managed a good result, 
great season guys and hope season 2 will be even better, and thanks stevo for all the photo's throughout the season which has been a great addition to this.

And a massive thanks to Ian for your tuning help throughout the season.


----------



## admg1

I didn't have that great of a race last night, having to go in the pits after the first lap. I hope ive got rid of all my bad luck now before next season starts.

Well done to Steve for the win and to Dean for 2nd place :thumb:

Also a big thanks to John and Ian for organising everything and spending your own time doing all the scores and to Steve for the great photos he's done throughout the season.

It's been a great laugh racing with everyone on a Sunday and for all the great banter that goes with it.

Roll on next season when it can all begin again :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

would like to echo above could'nt have said it better

cheers everyone for the racing


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Cracking racing last night :thumb: i don't know how on earth you got that cobalt to be so fast with just 570pi and getting your fourth win of the season. Really put the preasure on me to get a good result and then i ended up missing the first corner when i tried to see who had joined the lobby and started chatting mid race .


At testing for twing wing Will and myself discovered how to tame the cobalt on the entry and exit of corners. From this we could try and tune out the problems instead of trying to drive around them. But im glad its the last race, Sod driving with 550Pi :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

Before the pictures start I would like to thank Ian and John for organizing this race series, Its is a joy to be part of. And I'd also like to thank everyone who participates and makes the racing extremely exciting, fun and fair.

Now Pictures from the last race of the DW BTCC season 1, And unfortunately the last I will be taking for the DW BTCC race league 

Highlights from Round 13 Catalunya National Circuit



Everyone pulling away nicely


John getting a blinding start and out dragged Ben


Piling into the first corning 


Myself slipping up the inside giving john a slight tap


Jacko out braked himself and colliding with Ben


Which caused a bit of chaos 


Unfortunately a great qualifying position by Ben & Matty was ruined as they was caught up in the carnage 


Dan getting a bit sidewards


3rd-10th all close




Surprisingly everyone through the fast S bend


Tom locking up all wheels and running into Will giving him rear suspension damage


Will holding the slide well


Ben up the inside of Chris and running into Matty


Ian trying it up the inside of Tom 


Bit of contact making Tom push wide and Ian have a slide


Top 3 pulling a lead


Admg's magic brakes make a return 


Exiting the pits


John making a error and running wide letting Dean through


Jacko running into the back of Ian on the first corner, causing Dano to hit Jacko leaving him with engine damage


Jacko taking to much kerb a the S bends giving himself a slide


Matty carried much more speed through, had to dab the brakes making the back end step out 


Which made the front end moving into the path of a charging Ben



A damaged SEAT of Dano being out dragged by Chris



Deans turn to go wide allowing John back through


2 integra's having a fantastic battle


Dean about to pull out off Johns slipstream


John making another mistake at the first corner




Dan still keeping 2n & 3rd in check


Ian and Ben still fighting over position


Will pulling out a comfortable lead in 5th


John making a uncommon hat-trick of mistakes on the first corner


Een1 going wide just before the final chicane and hitting quicksand



Ben going round the outside of Ian to be on the inside for turn 7


Ben up the inside of Een1 at the tight hairpin after the S bends


Only to be smacked up the back on the apex


Leaving Ben high and dry on the slow stuff


Ian round the outside


Een running wide in to the final chicane letting Ben slide through cleanly 


Jacko running wide on he exit of turn 1 allowing Matty through


Admg fancying his chances on Jacko under brakes


Carbon copy of earlier, this time letting Dano through


Admg having a Slide


Chris driving a excellent race in 10th


Jacko moving out of the front runners way as Dean hunts me down


Dan cutting a bit too much hitting some quicksand


John taking full advantage 


Dano using the SEATS blistering pace down the straight 


Magic brakes working well


Dean close, Traffic in front....very interesting 


Thundering past Matty down the main straight 


Dean trys it up the inside under braking


Just runs wide


Nice bit of 2 wheel action to close the door on him


Next lap Admg threw my concentration, luckily I pulled just in front of Dean


Myself running wide at the chicanes on the last corners, Dean ready to pounce 


Dean can smell a win


Pushing Dean across the track to slow him down a bit 


1st & 2nd finishing together


1ST corner action





Ben & Een incident


----------



## wildwash

Thanks to all involved in season one, it's been great and organised well 

Awesome pics as always Steve it's a shame your pictures end with season one but the amount of time you invest in doing them is huge, the comments going with the pictures is a joy to read.

And thanks Tom for the bump


----------



## admg1

Fantastic photos as always Steve :thumb:
Sorry about the **** up when you was lapping me, I tried to keep off the track so you and dean could carry on without having to slow down.


----------



## GR33N

I got screwed twice :lol: and it was still probably the best race ive had battling intraphase for about 5 laps :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

Great shots stevo, seemed an action packed race for everyone.


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> I got screwed twice :lol: and it was still probably the best race ive had battling intraphase for about 5 laps :thumb:


thanks stevo for all the hard work taking the picture they have been a absolute joy to see
glad you enjoyed it ben amazing how wide i make that integra was fantastic fun battling with you


----------



## John74

Cracking pictures as always Stevo :thumb: they will be greatly missed in season 2.

Oh and those first 2 mistakes at turn 1 were intended as i was not quick enough to catch and pass you but Dean was and Dean winning was better for my championship chances :lol:

Champioship final standings will be post soon , just a minor hiccup had to be ironed out.


----------



## DAN019780

cracking pics and vids stevo going to miss them in season 2


----------



## Matty03g

Great photos stevo as they have been all season mate :thumb:

Will miss them season 2 

Gonna take off my L plates for season 2 :lol: so watch out everyone :lol:


----------



## dean j

As always, great photos michael! Keep it up for next year! I look forward to them on a Monday!


----------



## stevobeavo

dean j said:


> As always, great photos michael! Keep it up for next year! I look forward to them on a Monday!


Just for Dean :lol:


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> thanks stevo for all the hard work taking the picture they have been a absolute joy to see
> glad you enjoyed it ben amazing how wide i make that integra was fantastic fun battling with you


You're definately one of the more difficult people to pass :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> You're definately one of the more difficult people to pass :lol:


i will take that as a compliment


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> i will take that as a compliment


Well I didnt want to write a nasty work beginning with C and rhyming with hunt on the forum :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

And now the moment you have all been waiting the scores for the final round of Detailing World's Forza 4 BTCC Season 1

Before i make the post i want to thank everyone for the good racing and a very enjoyable season and all i have left to say is BRING ON SEASON 2!!

Results for round 13 Cataluna National


1. slevo beavo
2. deanR32
3. John74
4. dubplate dan
5. wilDtub
6. Skillz tom
7. intraphase2011
8. BEN GR33N
9. Een1
10. Chris Oneill
11. DANO19780
12. admg1
13. matty03g
14. Jacko575

Points are as follows these include fastest lap and pole position


slevo beavo	........20
deanR32.............18
John74...............15
dubplate dan.......13
wilDtub...............11
Skillz tom............10
intraphase2011......9
BEN GR33N............9
Een1....................7
Chris Oneill............6
DANO19780...........5
admg1..................4
matty03g..............3
Jacko575..............2

The Final Championship Table of Season 1


1. John74.............156
2. slevo beavo.......154
3. Intraphase2011..142
4. deanr32............131
5. BEN GR33N........127
6. wilDtub.............121
7. dano19780..........93
8. skillz tom.............87
9. Een1...................81
10. Dubplate dan......77
11. Jacko575...........75
12. admg1...............71
13. N30 MDR............70
14. chris Oneil..........51
15. matty03g...........47
16. Dave5500..........33
17. Tersman............28

So there it is guys the final standings of season 1 well done to everyone


----------



## GR33N

^^ about bloody time, did your calculator break  :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> ^^ about bloody time, did your calculator break  :lol:


no just adding to the suspense and me and john where double checking everything


----------



## DAN019780

congrats to john , stevo and ian for 1st , 2nd and 3rd its going to take some doing if any of us are going to challange you three next season 

think I need to go back to school I thought I was 8th ha ha :lol:


looking forward to season2 :car:


----------



## admg1

Well done John for winning overall this season and well done to Steve and Ian for coming 2nd and 3rd :thumb:

It looks like I finished exactly where I wanted to in 12th :lol:

I just hope I can stay out of trouble next season (ditch the magic brakes) and finish a lot higher up.


----------



## Dan J

Congrats to the top 3 and as above you are going to take some beating next season.
I'm pleased with my 10th place as I wasn't expecting to be there at the end tbh.

It's been a great season and nice racing with you guys who are far better and cleaner than the guys I've raced in public lobby's on Forza3 with so thanks to all.
Banter has got funnier as the season went on,
Really looking forward to racing with you guys next season. Bring it on.


----------



## Matty03g

Well done John for winning season 1 :thumb: just make sure you win season 2 as well :lol:
Well done to stevo and Ian for getting 2nd and 3rd :thumb:


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> no just adding to the suspense and me and john where double checking everything


Still forgot to split Terman'ss and Dave5500's points :wall::lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Still forgot to split Terman'ss and Dave5500's points :wall::lol:


i know i forgot and couldnt remember which race we lost tersman and gain dave d'oh


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> i know i forgot and couldnt remember which race we lost tersman and gain dave d'oh


From page 1 post 1 

Dave5500.....33
Tersman.......28


----------



## IntrAphasE

Right for season two i will be doing the points slightly differently than the first season 
so here is a sneak peak of how the standings will be published each week this way everyone can keep a eye on there points and places in each race 
please follow the link to the online copy of the standings which i will update each week

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

i am waiting for ben and tom to decide on there car so i can add it


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> Right for season two i will be doing the points slightly differently than the first season
> so here is a sneak peak of how the standings will be published each week this way everyone can keep a eye on there points and places in each race
> please follow the link to the online copy of the standings which i will update each week
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html
> 
> i am waiting for ben and tom to decide on there car so i can add it


Top banana mate:thumb: looks good


----------



## John74

Shocked how close it came down between me and Stevo , if i had settled for 4th behind Dubplate dan at the last race the championship would have come down to the tie break and Stevo would have won it thanks to his 4 wins over my 3 wins.

Just want to give my personal thanks to Ian for doing the points and Stevo for taking so many stunning pictures bringing the championship alive. Also everyone who raced throughout the championship.

First started this thread about BTCC racing i thought i might get 6 or so wanting to race so to get so many people wanting to take part took me a bit by surprise. End of the day i might be the one setting the rules etc but it's you guys the racers that really makes the series so good.

Thank you all :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> Right for season two i will be doing the points slightly differently than the first season
> so here is a sneak peak of how the standings will be published each week this way everyone can keep a eye on there points and places in each race
> please follow the link to the online copy of the standings which i will update each week
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html
> 
> *i am waiting for ben and tom to decide on there car so i can add it*


When do we need to decide by mate? Loving the fact ive got a green box next to mine


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> When do we need to decide by mate? Loving the fact ive got a green box next to mine


soon as you can but at least a week before season 2 
thought that would make up for my very wide integra


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Shocked how close it came down between me and Stevo , if i had settled for 4th behind Dubplate dan at the last race the championship would have come down to the tie break and Stevo would have won it thanks to his 4 wins over my 3 wins.
> 
> Just want to give my personal thanks to Ian for doing the points and Stevo for taking so many stunning pictures bringing the championship alive. Also everyone who raced throughout the championship.
> 
> First started this thread about BTCC racing i thought i might get 6 or so wanting to race so to get so many people wanting to take part took me a bit by surprise. End of the day i might be the one setting the rules etc but it's you guys the racers that really makes the series so good.
> 
> Thank you all :thumb:


Let's face it John I didn't exactly make things difficult for you to get back past me:lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Shocked how close it came down between me and Stevo , if i had settled for 4th behind Dubplate dan at the last race the championship would have come down to the tie break and Stevo would have won it thanks to his 4 wins over my 3 wins.
> 
> Just want to give my personal thanks to Ian for doing the points and Stevo for taking so many stunning pictures bringing the championship alive. Also everyone who raced throughout the championship.


Me to, I was expecting to be fighting with Ian for second not 1st :doublesho


----------



## Matty03g

Reckon stevo and will are gonna take some beating for the team championship in season 2, but the Constructors championship's gonna be tight between Renault and vw :lol:


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> When do we need to decide by mate? Loving the fact ive got a green box next to mine


By midnight the monday before round 1.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Reckon stevo and will are gonna take some beating for the team championship in season 2, but the Constructors championship's gonna be tight between Renault and vw :lol:


looking at the finishing positions from season 1 the two teams too beat are stevo and will and ben and tom


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> looking at the finishing positions from season 1 the two teams too beat are stevo and will and ben and tom


I better get some practise in then:lol: 
Then again Tom and Ben might pick a **** car


----------



## Dan J

I am going to put a lot more effort into season 2, the scoob Ian and I are using is an animal so looking forward to using it, let's hope there's no foul play with rear end tapping:driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> I am going to put a lot more effort into season 2, the scoob Ian and I are using is an animal so looking forward to using it, let's hope there's no foul play with rear end tapping:driver:


wish people would stop mentioning the rear end tapping been having nightmares since tom mentioned it that people are going to experiment with just how much they need to tap us grrrr good job its a CLEAN bunch of guys who would never do such a thing to us dan

and dean and ben will be glad to know i can make the wrx wider than the integra


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> wish people would stop mentioning the rear end tapping been having nightmares since tom mentioned it that people are going to experiment with just how much they need to tap us grrrr good job its a CLEAN bunch of guys who would never do such a thing to us dan
> 
> and dean and ben will be glad to know i can make the wrx wider than the integra


:lol: sorry mate it's been in the back of my mind since Tom mentioned it on sunday but yes we are thankfully with a great bunch of like minded racers,

Your not far wrong there mate she has got a big pair of hips on her:argie: and likes getting into all sorts of positions on the track


----------



## DAN019780

clean bunch of guys ha ha ha iam yet to show my aggresive side in the racing so I could start with rear end scobby tapping if you like guys :devil:,that said I would have to catch you first


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> clean bunch of guys ha ha ha iam yet to show my aggresive side in the racing so I could start with rear end scobby tapping if you like guys :devil:,that said I would have to catch you first


Aggressive side :tumbleweed: 
didn't know u had any other sides:lol:

Scobby tapping sounds like a good game to me


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Aggressive side :tumbleweed:
> didn't know u had any other sides:lol:
> 
> Scobby tapping sounds like a good game to me


so does POLO TIPPING sure i got the weight to pull it off


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> so does POLO TIPPING sure i got the weight to pull it off


I don't need nudging to tip the polo, I can manage that by myself mate:lol:


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> so does POLO TIPPING sure i got the weight to pull it off


Or we could just squash him


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> Or we could just squash him


Help John, there teaming up on me :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> Help John, there teaming up on me :lol:


:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## IntrAphasE

a polo would make a good filling in a scooby sandwich specially if it trys scooby nudging


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> a polo would make a good filling in a scooby sandwich specially if it trys scooby nudging


Wouldn't dream of nudging u or dan


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Wouldn't dream of nudging u or dan


thats what i like to hear


----------



## admg1

Hang on a minute, I do the magic brakes and rear end nudging round here :devil::wave:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Hang on a minute, I do the magic brakes and rear end nudging round here :devil::wave:


I hear magic brakes come as standard on the megane :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

they come as standard on any admg driven car


----------



## Tom_the_great

haha you lot are all talk  whos comming online for some aygo* tipping

*or just anyone


----------



## Dan J

French cars crush very easily:doublesho

Will be on later Tom.


----------



## admg1

Dan J said:


> French cars crush very easily:doublesho
> 
> Will be on later Tom.


Not if they are behind you :devil: :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Think ive found Tom and Ben a car for season 2 :lol:


----------



## Dan J

:lol: we are all f**ked then:driver: I can't compete with that


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> Think ive found Tom and Ben a car for season 2 :lol:


No chance... its more like this one :lol:


----------



## GR33N

I hear alot of talk, but I dont see much racing from anyone  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> I hear alot of talk, but I dont see much racing from anyone  :thumb: :lol:


lol not tonight... just got in from footi having tea then film an sleep.

maybe on tomorrow as plans have fallen through.

ps what you think of "car choice 1million and 1"???


----------



## John74

Test race for this sunday will be Silverstone International , will workout race distances etc when i go on later. Will run to the new double race format to give everyone a chance to see how it works.

Car choice is open within the BTCC spec so you could use one car for qualifying another for race 1 then a third car for race 3 if you wanted. No pi drops in effect for the test races.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hi John can you update the first post with new race format etc as I can find which post it is etc  thank you


----------



## stevobeavo

First post update would be great. Don't think ill be aroynd until the first race though


----------



## John74

Will do a full update on post 1 tomorrow morning , in short 

Qualifying 6 laps
Race 1 grid order - qualifying result
Race 2 grid order - lobby points ( qualifying order + race 1 result combined )


----------



## admg1

One thing I was wondering for next season is now we are doing a double race, will the lowest deducted points be from individual races or the combined lowest scores from both races.


----------



## John74

two races per round , both races give round score , eleven rounds to count from the fifteen rounds.


----------



## GR33N

We may have just chosen a car :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> We may have just chosen a car :thumb:


About time the suspense is killing me :lol:

What is it?


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> We may have just chosen a car :thumb:


spill the bloody beans i got sheets to update


----------



## stevobeavo

It's the cobalt isn't it......ill be shocked if that's not in next seasons line up.


----------



## admg1

I'm going for a Mazda 3 or the Fiesta that they choose.


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> It's the cobalt isn't it......ill be shocked if that's not in next seasons line up.


I liked that, Tom didnt seem keen. Its a quick car, but its not me.



admg1 said:


> I'm going for a Mazda 3 or the Fiesta that they choose.


I liked the Mazda, bucket loads of torque :thumb: but its neither of them unfortunately 



IntrAphasE said:


> spill the bloody beans i got sheets to update


Surprised you've got time to add two words to a spreadsheet before season 2


----------



## DAN019780

have you and tom been brave or stupid!!! and picked a rwd car


----------



## GR33N

DAN019780 said:


> have you and tom been brave or stupid!!! and picked a rwd car


FWD still, I like the RWD driving experience but I think if you get tapped (which naturally happens and has happened loads this season) you're going to be spinning around like a fairground ride.


----------



## Matty03g

I reckon it's a Kia :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

Alfa Romeo?


----------



## GR33N

Unfortunately not, keep guessing. The manufacturer name begins with "S" :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

It's a seat then


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> It's a seat then


It is indeed Sir and its s**t quick (hopefully)


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> It is indeed Sir and its s**t quick (hopefully)


Looking forward to seeing it Sunday with a nice paint job


----------



## DAN019780

is it the leon or the ibiza ben the leons a good car


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Looking forward to seeing it Sunday with a nice paint job


Paint is Toms department, so he better get his brushes out :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Quick favour can some one who has the reply from last week upload a photo or two so i can see the colours people have used i want to use one others havent  ta!!


----------



## stevobeavo

Tom_the_great said:


> Quick favour can some one who has the reply from last week upload a photo or two so i can see the colours people have used i want to use one others havent  ta!!


John and matty are using the AMD golf colours

Will and myself are using yellow/white with some black

Dean and Dave are using a grey colour with designated race colours

Not sure the rest


----------



## IntrAphasE

me and dan are using the cusco colours(black/red hint of grey)


----------



## admg1

Me and Dano are using green, red and black as the main colours but that might change after I do another design this week.


----------



## stevobeavo

We should all post pics up when we have a finished design.


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> We should all post pics up when we have a finished design.


We should all get together on a track and line them up for a group photo


----------



## stevobeavo

GR33N said:


> We should all get together on a track and line them up for a group photo


Was thinking of getting a end of season photo but thought it would be a bit difficult to organize


----------



## Dan J

:lol: group photo would be cool with us all parked a certain way on the track.


----------



## stevobeavo

Could do rows based on season 1 results. Ie john up front, next row me and ian. Row 3 dean ben will etc


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> :lol: group photo would be cool with us all parked a certain way on the track.


We would probably still manage to crash our cars lining them up for the photo:lol:


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> Could do rows based on season 1 results. Ie john up front, next row me and ian. Row 3 dean ben will etc


or Noah's ark style grid (team by team) as Martin Brundle once said on the F1 qualifying :lol:


----------



## mlister5500

So are we racing tonight?


----------



## Dan J

mlister5500 said:


> So are we racing tonight?


We are I believe, normal time mate:thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

mlister5500 said:


> So are we racing tonight?


we are be the first of 3 practice races to get everyone familar with the new format its not mandatory and will not count to season 2


----------



## Tom_the_great

IntrAphasE said:


> we are be the first of 3 practice races to get everyone familar with the new format its not mandatory and will not count to season 2


But it will give you valuable information on how much you need to tap the RWD cars and how slow you are compared to john


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> But it will give you valuable information on how much you need to tap the RWD cars and how slow you are compared to john


:lol::lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> But it will give you valuable information on how much you need to tap the RWD cars and how slow you are compared to john


just remember tom i proved last night i can tap fwd and spin them


----------



## DAN019780

are we starting at the new time of 7:45 or as normal at 8:00 ?

still not sure if iam going for scooby tapping or polo bashing tonight or even both!!!


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> are we starting at the new time of 7:45 or as normal at 8:00 ?
> 
> still not sure if iam going for scooby tapping or polo bashing tonight or even both!!!


I don't want any scratches on my new polo as its in MINT condition :lol:


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> are we starting at the new time of 7:45 or as normal at 8:00 ?
> 
> still not sure if iam going for scooby tapping or polo bashing tonight or even both!!!


You go for one and I'll go for the other :devil: :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> You go for one and I'll go for the other :devil: :lol:


sounds good mate

like the new paint job too:thumb:


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> I don't want any scratches on my new polo as its in MINT condition :lol:


Likewise I don't want to even see a swirl on my scooby by the end of tonight's shenanigans :buffer:


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> sounds good mate
> 
> like the new paint job too:thumb:


Just make sure if you get John or Ian it looks like a racing incident or just blame it on dodgy brakes 
We don't want to get banned before the season has begun :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

i dont want to see no scooby nudging its took me to long to get the swirls and marks out from tom practicing last night


----------



## Tom_the_great

What tracks are we doing again lol ? Going to have a little practice now


----------



## IntrAphasE

silverstone international


----------



## dean j

Well ain't that a *****! I been practicing at the national circuit!


----------



## stevobeavo

I'll Actually be on tonight guys


----------



## John74

So what did we learn tonight ? 

Stevo is bloody quick in the megane.

Intraphase drives a scooby as wide as the track.

Dean still carn't make it online in time for qualifying.


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> So what did we learn tonight ?
> 
> Stevo is bloody quick in the megane.
> 
> Intraphase drives a scooby as wide as the track.
> 
> Dean still carn't make it online in time for qualifying.


i take that as a compliment john


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> So what did we learn tonight ?
> 
> Stevo is bloody quick in the megane.
> 
> Intraphase drives a scooby as wide as the track.
> 
> Dean still carn't make it online in time for qualifying.


And to make sure you turn the wifi off on your iPad, so as when your wife goes on it, it doesn't boot you from the lobby especially when you are in 4th place :wall:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> And to make sure you turn the wifi off on your iPad, so as when your wife goes on it, it doesn't boot you from the lobby especially when you are in 4th place :wall:


U better get yourself a better Internet package for season 2 then mate  or tell the wife not to use YOUR iPad :lol:


----------



## wildwash

those rwd scoobies sure launch off the line started 3rd any by the first corner was up at front

















down side was starting in third was steve seemed to have some go go juice last night and had set a quick old time to have first on the grid and wanted it back

some steering problems? both polo's running wide









and polo squashing number one, side's









and squash number two front and back









nice racing last night everyone, this next season will see much quicker times than last season by all i think


----------



## stevobeavo

I nominate will for picture taker


----------



## admg1

Great photos will :thumb:

It looks like we have a new photographer for next season.


----------



## Matty03g

Nice photos will :thumb:
try to go wide to avoid the sh*t but was a little too wide


----------



## DAN019780

cool pics will:thumb:


----------



## John74

Squash number two is where my i got so much damage i lost nearly 3 seconds a lap, bloody bullies picking on the small car :lol:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Squash number two is where my i got so much damage i lost nearly 3 seconds a lap, bloody bullies picking on the small car :lol:


Do an Intraphase and just take them out, Tom knows what I mean :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

GR33N said:


> Do an Intraphase and just take them out, Tom knows what I mean :lol:


Did I miss something in race two? Lol


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> Did I miss something in race two? Lol


No, it was when we were practising the other day. Tom kept talking about Suburu tapping, so Intraphase took him out LMAO


----------



## Dan J

sorry to whoever i ploughed into on the first corner in race2, forgot where my brakes were lol.


----------



## DAN019780

Dan J said:


> sorry to whoever i ploughed into on the first corner in race2, forgot where my brakes were lol.


I had the same trouble mate I kept hitting people up the ass in both races so iam sorry to any one I hit


----------



## Tom_the_great

It's a good job these are only practice races haha  in fairness I think most of the bumps work then selfs out an gives us all something to talk about 

Roll in next week an 10 points to anyone who is quick enough to take Steve out  ... Joking of course


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> I had the same trouble mate I kept hitting people up the ass in both races so iam sorry to any one I hit


U will be sorry 
I can understand hitting me up the ass 1 race but both:doublesho u better make sure u stay away from me this week:devil::lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

To[LEFT said:


> [/LEFT]m_the_great;3438916]
> 
> Roll in next week an 10 points to anyone who is quick enough to take Steve out  ... Joking of course


ahaha, i got lucky. Need to actually do some proper tuning, for specific tracks and try and tune out a bit of understeer.

Might be on bf3 if you want a hour or so on that.


----------



## Tom_the_great

stevobeavo said:


> ahaha, i got lucky. Need to actually do some proper tuning, for specific tracks and try and tune out a bit of understeer.
> 
> Might be on bf3 if you want a hour or so on that.


Sound am on now for abit if your free


----------



## Matty03g

What track is it gonna be this Sunday ? :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> What track is it gonna be this Sunday ? :thumb:


twin ring motegi east


----------



## John74

Post 1 on page 1 has been updated , have a good read of everything and let me know if i have missed anything or got anything wrong :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Cant wait to finish uni and get back into this


----------



## admg1

Who's up for some Ford Transit racing :driver:
I was just looking through the cars that are going to be included in the Topgear car pack that comes out on May 1st and it's one of them :lol:

This is the full list
2012 Hennessey Venom GT:*
1977 AMC Pacer X: 
2011 Ford Transit SuperSportVan:*
2012 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon:*
1966 Lotus Cortina:*
1992 Mitsubishi Galant VR-4:
2012 Smart ForTwo: *
1990 Subaru Legacy RS: * 
2012 Chrysler 300 SRT8:*
1965 Austin-Healey 3000 MkIII:*


----------



## IntrAphasE

aye im quite excited about that one also thinking we could go smart fortwo tipping


----------



## Tom_the_great

I'll drive the free one


----------



## IntrAphasE

anyone going to be on later for some practice?


----------



## John74

I might be on later tonight


----------



## IntrAphasE

im on now if anyone does want to join me


----------



## GR33N

I may have to be quiet on xbox tonight, becuase we've got people viewing the house. Dont think they'd appreciate me shouting at Dean for turning up late :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

im sure they wouldnt mind ben


----------



## admg1

Well that was annoying again last night :wall:
I had a good battle with Matty in the first race and just finished ahead of him and then in the second race I just passed Tom and them my Internet dropped out.
Sorry to anyone if it caused them any damage by me dropping out.

It was a good couple of races apart from that.


----------



## Matty03g

Was some good racing last night 
Apart the dog needing a **** mid race 
Going away for 2 weeks on Wednesday so will miss the last week of practise and the first race of season 2, hope John gets the wins, I'll b back for camino :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

as above good racing.last night had a good battle with dean in both races


----------



## Tom_the_great

Great racing had by all last night fair few midfield battles which should make it interesting come the start of the season  

hopefully i can tune up the car abit more and find some time so i can battle with dano dean will etc


----------



## John74

Well if the test races are anything to go by season 2 will be even closer than the first season.


----------



## mlister5500

Is the second race going to be reverse grid from the results of the first race.


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> Is the second race going to be reverse grid from the results of the first race.


it works on lobby points....

basicly how you do in quali and the first race....


----------



## Matty03g

mlister5500 said:


> Is the second race going to be reverse grid from the results of the first race.


It's all on the first page mate:thumb:


----------



## Tank

Can I join this or do I have to wait for the next season to start?


----------



## Mini 360

Tank said:


> Can I join this or do I have to wait for the next season to start?


Was away to ask same question!


----------



## admg1

I don't know if there is anymore space left.
Im not sure if one of the current racers is racing next season and if they're not, if that space has already been filled.
John74 or Intraphase will hopefully reply soon and be able to let you know better.


----------



## John74

Will see what Mat is doing , not heard from him in a while. I know Jacko575 wants to race but shifts have changed so would only race if a space was open.

Leave it with me for a day or two to find out what is what. Might not have any spaces open as if both still want to race we will have a full grid of 16 cars.


----------



## Tank

Ok thanks john


----------



## John74

Tank said:


> Can I join this or do I have to wait for the next season to start?





Mini 360 said:


> Was away to ask same question!


Right good news for you guys , we do have 2 places if you want them due to Mat not being able to race and Jacko575 having a change in shift paterns. Jacko will still race once in a while if we dont have a full lobby for any reason.

Tank and Mini 360 you guys can race as indepenants with a free choice of car make from the list on page 1 post 1 or team up together and use anything except the renaults and volkswagens.


----------



## Tank

Yes mate im up for that when is it going to happen and how long have i got to set up my car?


----------



## Tom_the_great

couple of week no doubt mate people will be around all the time plus there is still a race tomorrow  

add me Skillz_tom

if i can help in anyway let me know


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> couple of week no doubt mate people will be around all the time plus there is still a race tomorrow
> 
> add me Skillz_tom
> 
> if i can help in anyway let me know


Dont add him hes crap, add me :lol: BEN GR33N

Tom you on before the race 2moro for some testing sweetheart?

or even "Skillz Tom", dont even know your own Gamertag :lol:


----------



## Tank

Cool ill add you now mines tankybaby86


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Tom you on before the race 2moro for some testing sweetheart?


sure when are you about ie tonight, tomrrow am pm or hour or 2 before race ? lol


----------



## Tank

Tom have you wrote your gamertag down right its not letting me add you?


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> add me Skillz_tom


Skillz tom

and mine John74


----------



## admg1

Tank said:


> Yes mate im up for that when is it going to happen and how long have i got to set up my car?


The first race of the season is next Sunday 13th May.
The whole race calendar is in the first post on page 1 of this thread so you know what tracks we'll be racing on.

Try and get on tomorrow night at 8pm if you can, we are racing on Infineon raceway NASCAR track for a bit of pre season practice.

If you need any help with anything, let me know :thumb:

My gamer tag is admg1


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> sure when are you about ie tonight, tomrrow am pm or hour or 2 before race ? lol


Might be on late tonight, but should be on tomorrow sometime :thumb:


----------



## Tank

Sent requests to you  trying to tune some cars to see whats best now lol


----------



## Tank

And forgot to mention that this track is my least favourite one


----------



## IntrAphasE

be worth adding me too guys 
intraphase2011 
would you let me know if you want to race as a team or independants so i can sort you out ready for first round on score sheets
i shall be around later


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Right good news for you guys , we do have 2 places if you want them due to Mat not being able to race and Jacko575 having a change in shift paterns. Jacko will still race once in a while if we dont have a full lobby for any reason.
> 
> Tank and Mini 360 you guys can race as indepenants with a free choice of car make from the list on page 1 post 1 or team up together and use anything except the renaults and volkswagens.





IntrAphasE said:


> be worth adding me too guys
> intraphase2011
> would you let me know if you want to race as a team or independants so i can sort you out ready for first round on score sheets
> i shall be around later


Come on John, look what you've done to Intraphase's spreadsheets now :lol:

Only joking mate :thumb:


----------



## John74

Gone and messed it all up now :lol:


----------



## Tank

Ill go it alone mate


----------



## IntrAphasE

ok tank i will get the updates done


----------



## Mini 360

Race number please  74 if possible!


----------



## Tank

What time is pract session tonight?


----------



## admg1

Tank said:


> What time is pract session tonight?


8pm but most people get on just before that :thumb:


----------



## Tank

Thanks have to add me ill get it when i get home tankybaby86


----------



## Tom_the_great

How come the Tank and mini360 aint a team get your selfs sorted can be the MG team


----------



## Mini 360

Add me. ItalicFerrari  Im driving an Integra so aint go near MG! :lol:


----------



## Tank

I was going to drive the integra but cant get the gearing right. Not unless you have any ideas mini? Then maybe become a team? Was going to use the seat ibiza cupra because im posting some impressive laps with it for A class


----------



## Mini 360

Literally just bought it so need to sit down and tune properly. Hope I haven't got rusty over time after my first time dominance in my Civic in FM3  If I can get it well geared Im keen for a team up  Wont be on tonight but will be well prepared for next sunday 

I also had the livery (Halfords BTCC) nailed but I then backed out without saving. Many many sweary words were had.....


----------



## Tank

Haha yeah see what my lap times are in the ibiza to the integra then team up if you like ill be up for that 

Im running the ibiza tonight to see how it does but if your on during the week mini we will have to bang our heads together to see what we can do. Ill add you on live now.
Also ive got a good tune for the teg for corner wise just gears are the issue with me


----------



## wildwash

So with Steve out the championship I am looking for a new team mate but this late on seems most have paired up now bit of a shame Steve is out think we would have done alright this season


----------



## Mini 360

Tank said:


> Haha yeah see what my lap times are in the ibiza to the integra then team up if you like ill be up for that
> 
> Im running the ibiza tonight to see how it does but if your on during the week mini we will have to bang our heads together to see what we can do. Ill add you on live now.
> Also ive got a good tune for the teg for corner wise just gears are the issue with me


Sounds good my man! Got a base tune for the Teg but need to refine it. Still a bit much understeer for my liking. Want to tune my Civic as well.....I do love a V-Tec


----------



## admg1

wildwash said:


> So with Steve out the championship I am looking for a new team mate but this late on seems most have paired up now bit of a shame Steve is out think we would have done alright this season


That's a shame he can't race anymore.
Hopefully someone else will come along so you can pair up with them.


----------



## Tank

Mini 360 said:


> Sounds good my man! Got a base tune for the Teg but need to refine it. Still a bit much understeer for my liking. Want to tune my Civic as well.....I do love a V-Tec


Yeah we will get on it in the week if you want mate?


----------



## GR33N

Mini 360 said:


> Literally just bought it so need to sit down and tune properly. Hope I haven't got rusty over time after my first time dominance in my Civic in FM3  If I can get it well geared Im keen for a team up  Wont be on tonight but will be well prepared for next sunday
> 
> I also had the livery (Halfords BTCC) nailed but I then backed out without saving. Many many sweary words were had.....


If you're driving the Mugen Integra, theres a Halfords BTCC livery on the storefront, because that exactly what I used last season :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Tank said:


> Yeah we will get on it in the week if you want mate?


Sounds good. Should be on in the evenings if Im not out working on the real car.....:lol:


GR33N said:


> If you're driving the Mugen Integra, theres a Halfords BTCC livery on the storefront, because that exactly what I used last season :thumb:


No fun in that! Got to make it yourself!


----------



## GR33N

Mini 360 said:


> No fun in that! Got to make it yourself!


Pfft no time for that, thats why I get Tom as a team mate to do it for me


----------



## DAN019780

had some good racing last night with tom and tank ,shame you dropped out tom better this week than next week mind :thumb:

sorry for smashing you up the ass in the 3rd race ian I forgort to brake think I must have had my partners setup with the magic brakes!!!

shame stevos not racing down to you ian to take on john now


----------



## John74

Real shame Stevo is not racing in season 2 now as he was the driver i expected to lead the drivers and teams championship as Stevo is just silly quick no matter what car he drives even with pi drops.


----------



## Tank

Yeah was some good racing im going to be playing with gear setups all week now to go faster haha


----------



## wildwash

Been playing around with the megane and the Clio and I think because I hadn't done any practice and set up with the megane round that last track thats why I was so bad..everyone who cought up with me passed me but with some playing around the megane is the car I will be sticking with, when is/was the cut off for car choice and teams? I would love a new partner, are there spaces for new people or all spaces filled again now?


----------



## Tom_the_great

maybe john will let you run with me an ben like the Astras had 3 cars many moons ago and say top 2 score or something ...


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> maybe john will let you run with me an ben like the Astras had 3 cars many moons ago and say top 2 score or something ...


I was going to suggest the same thing about joining up with me and Dano as we are using the Megane as well :lol:


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Been playing around with the megane and the Clio and I think because I hadn't done any practice and set up with the megane round that last track thats why I was so bad..everyone who cought up with me passed me but with some playing around the megane is the car I will be sticking with, when is/was the cut off for car choice and teams? I would love a new partner, are there spaces for new people or all spaces filled again now?


Cut off for teams and car selections is midnight tonight , except for yourself due to loss of a team mate. Mini and tank who have joined last minute i will give you all until the first round to make your final choices.

Nothing to stop you working with a team as a third driver but you will not score any points towards the team championship.

16 places filled right now but jacko575 will be missing a number of races due to a change in working shifts so has agreed if someone off detailing world wants to join they can have his spot and he will race if he is not working and someone else is not online for any reason.

As an independent i would say i have no problem if someone joins after round 1 and you want to team up, even changing cars if you wanted to.


----------



## Mini 360

Ive made an epic Mugen civic 3D so if tanks happy with it (check out your club invites Tank, Ive shared the car in there.....) Im ready to go! Will gift you a second car in a minute tank. I can't find my mic at the mo but wil find it for sunday evening


----------



## wildwash

Am I right in thinking mini, tank, jacko575 and N30 MDR are the only ones without team mates and looks like tank and mini are looking like they will be a team?

If I made a team into three with someone could either points be averaged out between three of us for the team championship or best two results or even just alternate which two before the race will be counted for the team? Just a few idea's but otherwise it really comes down to the individual championship as to who is the winner anyway but the team element adds extra fun


----------



## Mini 360

Tank if you are checking here my internet cut off (has a habit of doing that, surprised it didn't do it when i lagged a bit) but going to call it a night. Think Im happy with the last setup. Consistently faster throughout the test.  Bring on sunday!!!


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Am I right in thinking mini, tank, jacko575 and N30 MDR are the only ones without team mates and looks like tank and mini are looking like they will be a team?


N30 MDR ( mat ) is not doing season 2

Jacko575 will only be doing a limited number of rounds due to his shifts changing at work hence why Een1 has now teamed up with Chris oneil.

Mini and Tank look like they will be racing as a team.


----------



## John74

Saying that you could always team up with Jacko575 as he does not know how many sundays he will be missing ( will be working for round 1 though ).


----------



## Tank

Mini 360 said:


> Tank if you are checking here my internet cut off (has a habit of doing that, surprised it didn't do it when i lagged a bit) but going to call it a night. Think Im happy with the last setup. Consistently faster throughout the test.  Bring on sunday!!!


Its ok mate tried the tune on another track and its quick ill try get mine betteras an all rounder


----------



## Tom_the_great

Willl im sure you can team up with us or Admg or Jacko (he may need slightly more training ) but you could persude him to use the reno im sure and sort out the finer points later


----------



## John74

Jacko just a weekend racer just out for fun


----------



## John74

Something that has been suggested to me is tracks with the sunset option to be run as the 2nd race, i think i will be good so unless anyone see's a problem with that then we will run race 2 as sunset whenever we can.


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Something that has been suggested to me is tracks with the sunset option to be run as the 2nd race, i think i will be good so unless anyone see's a problem with that then we will run race 2 as sunset whenever we can.


im happy with that john

also the standing have been updated for the changes 
link 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## DAN019780

iam happy the sunset option for race 2 too john its a good idea

I see youve put dean on -10 intraphase ha ha very good


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Jacko just a weekend racer just out for fun


aren't we all?? pfft you lot take it too serious


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> aren't we all?? pfft you lot take it too serious


Not when you're racing Intraphase tooth and nail for 18 laps :lol:


----------



## admg1

The sunset option sounds good to me for the second race.


----------



## Tank

So which is the 1st race? Hokenhiem?


----------



## Mini 360

Looks like it! May have to venture on to that and have a go in the Seat to see how it goes.


----------



## dean j

Sorry I didn't make Sunday's race. My Internet was giving me aggro. 

Like how the new spreadsheet is set out. But how come I'm minus 10? Because I missed the race?


----------



## Dan J

dean j said:


> Sorry I didn't make Sunday's race. My Internet was giving me aggro.
> 
> Like how the new spreadsheet is set out. But how come I'm minus 10? Because I missed the race?


Think someone's cuffing your carrot dean:lol:

I missed Sundays race but didn't get penalised :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> Not when you're racing Intraphase tooth and nail for 18 laps :lol:


was some good hard racing ben i enjoyed it a lot


----------



## John74

-10 for every qualifying session you miss :lol: Ian was getting a head start on his spreadsheet for round 1 :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Nice to see 2 new racers for season 2, looking forward to racing against tank and mini 360.:thumb:
Shame stevo can't race in season 2 
As Im not racing this Sunday, I just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck and hope its a clean race


----------



## DAN019780

so what times are people getting for sunday ,is this seasons car quicker than last seasons

my best hot lap is 135.9 but averaging mid136s


----------



## Tank

Im still tuning the ibiza mine is 1.36.0 at the min cant get the acceleration and speed on the gears but the times are constant


----------



## DAN019780

Tank said:


> Im still tuning the ibiza mine is 1.36.0 at the min cant get the acceleration and speed on the gears but the times are constant


thats a good time if your running that every lap mate,ive tried messing with the gears and end up making them worse all I do now is play with the final gear only


----------



## Tank

Ahh thats what I may do see if it works


----------



## Dan J

DAN019780 said:


> so what times are people getting for sunday ,is this seasons car quicker than last seasons
> 
> my best hot lap is 135.9 but averaging mid136s


 haven't been on my Xbox for nearly 2 weeks now so need to get some track time in :lol: not that it's going to make a difference.


----------



## John74

Im slower but not had time to test , might get time for a few laps tonight.


----------



## DAN019780

rwd cars are such a handfull dan me and admg nearly went for one of the beemers iam glad we didnt tbh is it to late to change your car mate 

me and admg should be on later hopefully john for a few laps


----------



## Dan J

DAN019780 said:


> rwd cars are such a handfull dan me and admg nearly went for one of the beemers iam glad we didnt tbh is it to late to change your car mate
> 
> me and admg should be on later hopefully john for a few laps


I find the scooby very nice to drive tbh and easier on the corners to a point I've just got watch giving it too much coming out of them:driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> is it to late to change your car mate


i think the deadline is pretty much 8pm tomorrow like last season, you drive the season in the car you drive in race one 1 :car:


----------



## John74

Deadline was last monday at midnight except for will who had a last minute loss of team mate and tank/mini as they joined series very with just over a week to go before round 1.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Deadline was last monday at midnight except for will who had a last minute loss of team mate and tank/mini as they joined series very with just over a week to go before round 1.


Opps my bad, thanks for the correct infor john  looking foward too tonight :driver:


----------



## Mini 360

7.30 tonight yeh? Will try to be on for 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank

Got a tune to send you mini beforehand. Ill be on about that time too


----------



## Mini 360

Awesome. Been busy working late all week so haven't been on to test


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John74

I will be opening the lobby around 7:45pm , dont think i will be sticking around for to many races after the main BTCC races. Been up since 5 this morning and been out racing RC cars all day in the lovely sun but im feeling it now ( getting old :lol: ).


----------



## Mini 360

Trying to get online. Interned playing up again!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mini 360

I give up lads. Internet won't let me connect as it says there's a conflict with NAT settings. Totally pissed off with it so away to the garage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_the_great

Race report: (in my opinion)

Dubplate vs little Ian - few laps of both nudging nothing unusual no fault... come hair pin bend (lap 5 i think) dubplate carrying more speed comes out of the corner faster little ian imo feels little hard done by(due to getting a few nudges), turns blatently into dubplate to cause him to spin bit out of order imo he should of carryed on as he would have had the inside for the next corner. i do feel however some of this could have been avoided if everyone was able to hear/talk to one an other 

wil vs dano vs tank vs dean - imo wil had some lag issues all race but sometimes that cant be helped comming into the start of lap 7 (i think) wil lagged off track causing dano to slow down to give him some room then what caused the major crash was dean seeing dano slow early tryed to over take but couldnt stop hitting will and spinning him round mid corner tank then ploughed into dean.

*disclaimer* the above was based on my replay and how i saw it not fact... and is completly un-biased. 

apart from the above i had a very enjoyable few races thanks again all for my best ever races inc a fastest lap (see page one  )


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Race report: (in my opinion)
> 
> Dubplate vs little Ian - few laps of both nudging nothing unusual no fault... come hair pin bend (lap 5 i think) dubplate carrying more speed comes out of the corner faster little ian imo feels little hard done by(due to getting a few nudges), turns blatently into dubplate to cause him to spin bit out of order imo he should of carryed on as he would have had the inside for the next corner. i do feel however some of this could have been avoided if everyone was able to hear/talk to one an other
> 
> wil vs dano vs tank vs dean - imo wil had some lag issues all race but sometimes that cant be helped comming into the start of lap 7 (i think) wil lagged off track causing dano to slow down to give him some room then what caused the major crash was dean seeing dano slow early tryed to over take but couldnt stop hitting will and spinning him round mid corner tank then ploughed into dean.
> 
> *disclaimer* the above was based on my replay and how i saw it not fact... and is completly un-biased.
> 
> apart from the above i had a very enjoyable few races thanks again all for my best ever races inc a fastest lap (see page one  )


I didnt know Charlie Whiting was watching 

:lol:

Brilliant result for you though mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Brilliant result for you though mate, well done :thumb:


roll on next week  that constructors is ours :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> roll on next week  that constructors is ours :thumb:


We'll see about that, I guess im racing with 580pi next week :lol:

Not sure how the little Cupra will hande a -20pi drop


----------



## wildwash

Not watched the replay back yet buy dano was catching me all second race buy I was trying to keep it tidy and not let the pressure course me to out brake myself, next thing I know I got rear ended by Dean spun around and hit again, Dean said sorry and we all tried to carry on, I had a bit of damage and then lots of lagging that I hadn't noticed before in the race. But I have no doubt my lagging had alot to do with what happened I didn't mean to have a crash and sorry to everyone I tangled with hope it all runs smoother in the next races.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Right then guys would like to thank all who raced tonight was some good clean racing and some not so good racing but more on that later 
the scores for ROUND 1 HOCKENHIEMRING NATIONAL are in and im thinking its going to be a closely fought season 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html
follow the link for all the scoring goodness

After watching the replay myself then getting someone who IS NOT racing with us to watch the replay of the incident in race 2 involving Dubplate Dan and Een1, it has been decided that Een1 will be disqualified from the second race and Een1's points allocated to dubplate dan. This is due to the move made by Een1 that was in mine and the independant veiwers opinion was an intentional act and racing like that will not be tolerated during season 2 of the detailing world BTCC.

On a positive note the pictures will look cracking and we have 14 more events so we have plenty of points still to race for.


----------



## Tank

Good 1st race but the 2nd race was horrible with the lag causing me to get shunted up the rear end and my gearbox dragging across the floor hopefully no lag next week so it can be a clean race


----------



## admg1

Tank said:


> Good 1st race but the 2nd race was horrible with the lag causing me to get shunted up the rear end and my gearbox dragging across the floor hopefully no lag next week so it can be a clean race


That's exactly what happened to me. It looked like will had suffered some damage and his car was struggling, so me, EAN and Dave passed him down the straight. I've broke for the corner and then the next thing I know it felt like I'd been hit by a train from behind causing me total engine, gearbox and aero damage.
I don't have a clue how it happened, it must of been the lag that seemed quite bad in race 2.

Well done to John for winning race 1 and Ben for winning race 2


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> Race report: (in my opinion)
> 
> wil vs dano vs tank vs dean - imo wil had some lag issues all race but sometimes that cant be helped comming into the start of lap 7 (i think) wil lagged off track causing dano to slow down to give him some room then what caused the major crash was dean seeing dano slow early tryed to over take but couldnt stop hitting will and spinning him round mid corner tank then ploughed into dean.
> 
> *disclaimer* the above was based on my replay and how i saw it not fact... and is completly un-biased.
> 
> apart from the above i had a very enjoyable few races thanks again all for my best ever races inc a fastest lap (see page one  )


I saw it the same as you tom will was lagging bad so I backed off a bit giving dean a chance to take me resulting in the smash

I had some good fun in race 1 trying to put pressure on dan but he didnt make any mistakes I just couldnt get near him very good driving in a rwd car


----------



## GR33N

On a side note, have you seen the PS3 GT5 boys trying to bite our style by setting up a DW eace series? :lol:

I predict they'll have more lag issues than us :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Mini 360

They will have some awesome liveries though......oh wait they can't do that....... :lol:

Gutted about my connection issues. No idea how to sort it for this coming week though!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Mini 360 said:


> Gutted about my connection issues. No idea how to sort it for this coming week though!


have you tryed port forwarding basicly gives your xbox number 1 slot could help. who else uses your wireless where is the modem? any chance you could run a wired connection for sunday nights?


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> Right then guys would like to thank all who raced tonight was some good clean racing and some not so good racing but more on that later
> the scores for ROUND 1 HOCKENHIEMRING NATIONAL are in and im thinking its going to be a closely fought season
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html
> follow the link for all the scoring goodness
> 
> After watching the replay myself then getting someone who IS NOT racing with us to watch the replay of the incident in race 2 involving Dubplate Dan and Een1, it has been decided that Een1 will be disqualified from the second race and Een1's points allocated to dubplate dan. This is due to the move made by Een1 that was in mine and the independant veiwers opinion was an intentional act and racing like that will not be tolerated during season 2 of the detailing world BTCC.
> 
> On a positive note the pictures will look cracking and we have 14 more events so we have plenty of points still to race for.


I have not had chance to review the race 2 replay yet...........

Right after reviewing the replay i have to make a few things clear

1 , no one but me will DQ anyone from any races. If something involves me i will ask a 3rd party to make a judgement.

2 , if someone does get DQ those that finished behind that person will be moved up a place.

3 , I will not put up with racers taking matters into their own hands if they feel they are getting bumped out of the way by the car behind.

4 , Unhappy with the way someone has been driving let me know , i will try to be as fair as i can in reviewing such matters.

5 , Anyone i find trying to take out another driver will be warned about there actions , 2nd time they will get a ban for a round , 3rd time and they will be removed from the championship ( i hope i never have to do this ).

*MY* final verdict

I will let Een's DQ stand but the points wont be given to another driver , anyone who finished behind Een will be moved up one place ( not finished watching replay yet )


----------



## dean j

Ok Bernie!

Anyone got the replay on their storefront? I'll be about tonight if anyone's about. Desperate for some practice time

Edited to add, I love the spreadsheet Intraphase. Looks very professional mate


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> Ok Bernie!
> 
> Anyone got the replay on their storefront? I'll be about tonight if anyone's about. Desperate for some practice time
> 
> Edited to add, I love the spreadsheet Intraphase. Looks very professional mate


Im on now, ill send you the replay for race 2 if you like.


----------



## dean j

Just getting my boy out the bath and I'll be with you


----------



## stevobeavo

Lol at een1 getting disqualified, about time imo.

Sounds like a great start to the session, shame i cant be a part of it. But ill be in contact with will throughout the championship and ill be popping in now and again to see how things are going.

Good luck to everyone racing and I hope everyone enjoys themselves. 

Also if anyone beats Ian or john in the championship ill sort out a prize along the lines of credits and a selection of open tunes for there car next session


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> Lol at een1 getting disqualified, about time imo.
> 
> Sounds like a great start to the session, shame i cant be a part of it. But ill be in contact with will throughout the championship and ill be popping in now and again to see how things are going.
> 
> Good luck to everyone racing and I hope everyone enjoys themselves.
> 
> Also if anyone beats Ian or john in the championship ill sort out a prize along the lines of credits and a selection of open tunes for there car next session


Now there's an incentive to win  :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Now there's an incentive to win  :lol:


oi like you needed one... we have this whole thing in the bag !!! :driver:


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> oi like you needed one... we have this whole thing in the bag !!! :driver:


Quit talking and get on the game! Testing to be done :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Pics are done, only a few for the first race as lag issues messed up a few
Start of race one
















Dan jumping up a couple of places








First bend action








































Four heading towards bend two








Leaders ahead


----------



## wildwash

Then onto some drifting frown the RWD car upfront








But FWD cars drift too right?
























pack shot
























Nice rims


----------



## Dan J

GR33N said:


> Im on now, ill send you the replay for race 2 if you like.


Can you send me the replay aswell please? :thumb:

I enjoyed race one and got a good place, had some good pressure from Dano which kept me on my toes for most of the race,
My tyres dropped off between lap 10 and 13 which was a bit sketchy but they came back in time for the last few laps.

Second race made up quite a few places before the first corner then got bumped a little by willtub but that was partly my fault for going into the first corner at the worst angle which didn't leave will anywhere to go really, ended up loosing a lot of places as a result but a normal racing incident, few laps in Had tank (i think) putting me under pressure and eventually getting past then had a few laps with Een1 with a few bumps here and there but nothing major on each side of the coin then (can't remember on what lap) he just shunted into the side of me and I wasn't even on the racing line, could hear him coming along side me but expected him to pass me or get into the next corner before me but he just took my back end out randomly, caught me by surprise tbh which is why I got the hump over the mic and quit out because I was fuming a lap or 2 later and my car was shagged
I'll leave whatever decision Ian(intraphase) and John make to them.

Een1 isnt a bad driver but does have moments of stock car racing mentality fits which spoils the race for whoevers close to him at the time, I had Dano on my tail for most of the first race and we knocked plenty of times but not to the point of breaking each others cars and taking each other off.

All that said though the deliberate shunting needs to be stopped as it really does do my T1Ts in,

My funniest moment last night was having dean come flying across the front of my car on the second corner because he didn't know where his brakes were :lol:

Thanks all for the banter and the racing, look forward to this Sunday as always:thumb:


----------



## Dan J

wildwash said:


> Start of race one


Check the 2 scoobs blasting of the line :argie: .........Boom


----------



## wildwash

Then second race grid line up
































Brake zone








Tyre smoke
















Race up front
















Then most my pics look like this


----------



## wildwash

Dan J said:


> Second race made up quite a few places before the first corner then got bumped a little by willtub but that was partly my fault for going into the first corner at the worst angle which didn't leave will anywhere to go really, ended up loosing a lot of places as a result but a normal racing incident


sorry about that bump i felt bad for you but watching the replay back you did come past me and cut round and i didnt have anywhere to go, if you watch my telementry as soon as you come round i slam on the brakes but was no use, sorry bud

watching the replays back some really good moves by people and great race lines.


----------



## Dan J

wildwash said:


> sorry about that bump i felt bad for you but watching the replay back you did come past me and cut round and i didnt have anywhere to go, if you watch my telementry as soon as you come round i slam on the brakes but was no use, sorry bud
> 
> watching the replays back some really good moves by people and great race lines.


No need to appoligise mate :thumb: as you say I cut across in front of you and left you knowhere to go, I thought I was pretty much past you and scoped a space towards the corner on the inside and aimed for it :lol: but got rightfully punished for my overly ambitious move.

Great pics btw and thanks for taking time out to do them:thumb:


----------



## admg1

Great photos Will :thumb:

That second to last photo looks like someone deployed the air jacks on my car at the wrong time :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Dan J said:


> Can you send me the replay aswell please? :thumb:
> 
> I enjoyed race one and got a good place, had some good pressure from Dano which kept me on my toes for most of the race,
> My tyres dropped off between lap 10 and 13 which was a bit sketchy but they came back in time for the last few laps.
> 
> Second race made up quite a few places before the first corner then got bumped a little by willtub but that was partly my fault for going into the first corner at the worst angle which didn't leave will anywhere to go really, ended up loosing a lot of places as a result but a normal racing incident, few laps in Had tank (i think) putting me under pressure and eventually getting past then had a few laps with Een1 with a few bumps here and there but nothing major on each side of the coin then (can't remember on what lap) he just shunted into the side of me and I wasn't even on the racing line, could hear him coming along side me but expected him to pass me or get into the next corner before me but he just took my back end out randomly, caught me by surprise tbh which is why I got the hump over the mic and quit out because I was fuming a lap or 2 later and my car was shagged
> I'll leave whatever decision Ian(intraphase) and John make to them.
> 
> Een1 isnt a bad driver but does have moments of stock car racing mentality fits which spoils the race for whoevers close to him at the time, I had Dano on my tail for most of the first race and we knocked plenty of times but not to the point of breaking each others cars and taking each other off.
> 
> All that said though the deliberate shunting needs to be stopped as it really does do my T1Ts in,
> 
> My funniest moment last night was having dean come flying across the front of my car on the second corner because he didn't know where his brakes were :lol:
> 
> Thanks all for the banter and the racing, look forward to this Sunday as always:thumb:


Only just seen this Dan, ill send you the replay over tomorrow when im on mate :thumb:


----------



## John74

Great pics Will :thumb:

Have to say i had a very good close race with Intraphase and Ben in both races , all 3 of us giving each other room to race but keeping the preasure on. Think i never dropped more than 1 second or so behind Ben for the whole of race 2 with Intraphase just waiting to pounce on the slightest mistake.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Edited points Table
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## DAN019780

great pics will thanks for taking the time to do them mate


----------



## John74

Hopefully i might get a chance to get online later.


----------



## mlister5500

Any one on tonight


----------



## Tank

I need help setting up the ibiza for the next race cant do it lol.


----------



## John74

No good asking me , i did 2 test laps last night before i ended up on my roof. This sunday is going to be tough for me running 590pi.


----------



## Tom_the_great

if you miss a race at 590pi would you be back to 600 the race after ? or do you have to race at the lower pi before you can get it back ?


----------



## John74

When you get the pi drop it carries on to the next round you take part in , if you miss a round you still have to race with the pi drop.


----------



## Tom_the_great

thought as much just needed confirming for a certain team mate


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> thought as much just needed confirming for a certain team mate


Quit your noise, im hungover :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Just had a quick tune and then a learderboard run and set an ok time, this track seems alright in this car once it's warmed up


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> Just had a quick tune and then a learderboard run and set an ok time, this track seems alright in this car once it's warmed up


I know what you mean will the megane feels good round camino ,just got to avoid the walls ,ive got a feeling the pitts will be busy this week

what time did you get my best is 109.6 at the moment just need to do same on sunday in qaulifying


----------



## wildwash

Well I get a 1.09 everytime but best so far is 1.09.2 something don't have such a problem with the wall but more the kink just before the finish line it can go a little light on the rear but couple of tweaks should help that, might be a 1.09.0 in there somewhere but doubt I could break into the 1.08's


----------



## Matty03g

Had my first go on the Xbox last night for over 2 weeks and was averaging low to mid 1.10,s with a couple of 1.09,s.
Should be on tonight if anyone's around :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

Mid 1.10s is the best I can manage ATM, the scooby hates the kink in that last corner if I take it at the wrong angle but after 50laps of practise I've figured the best line through there so I can keep the power down.
Will try and get on tonight but it won't be till late late so if you guys are on I'm up for some banter and tyre stripping


----------



## Tank

Going to have another tune now in low 1:10's so see what happens now :s


----------



## Tank

Medium 1:09's im happy with that now lets see what happens sunday


----------



## John74

Might get online later , carnt get used to working days so might be fast asleep instead :lol:


----------



## mlister5500

I'm working until 7pm tomorrow night so I should be on


----------



## GR33N

Looking like im going to miss tomorrows race  guess ill be having my pi drop next week :wall:


----------



## Tom_the_great

how come benji ?

i havet had any test time looks like it will be mad few hours tonight !


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> how come benji ?
> 
> i havet had any test time looks like it will be mad few hours tonight !


Going out sweet pea. I might come on in a min for a bit of testing to help you out :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Going out sweet pea. I might come on in a min for a bit of testing to help you out :thumb:


Hurry up then lol


----------



## Dan J

Looking forward to tonight's race, hope it's a clean one.


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> Looking forward to tonight's race, hope it's a clean one.


Me to mate, just hope everbody gets through the first bend clean.


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> Me to mate, just hope everbody gets through the first bend clean.


Yes mate it's going to be a tight one round there after a short up hill punt:lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> Yes mate it's going to be a tight one round there after a short up hill punt:lol:


Not a lot of Tarmac on the first straight for the scoobys mate


----------



## mlister5500

I'm home from work so I'll be on in 30 mins


----------



## Tank

Same here hope its clean


----------



## GR33N

In mine, Toms and Ians traditional fashion, can i book the 8.10-15 slot for Deans arrival time? :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

Don't think he is on tonight


----------



## Tom_the_great

Wel that would of been a great chance to get some points but **** just wasent my day ... Roll on next week


----------



## wildwash

Sweet race tonight thanks everyone will get the pics up for Tuesday as took 3hours last week, next race could be interesting will be close between the three of us with 580pi

I'm going to place my bet on 5th race will be our first two time winner


----------



## Tank

I was a partner down again good racing time to tune again


----------



## admg1

I really enjoyed the races tonight.
Sorry to Dan J for causing him to spin out in the second race, it wasn't intentional at all, we was just a bit to close to one another exiting the first corner and the slightest tap caused him to spin 

Had a great race with matty and Dave in the second race, it was a good battle for 4th place :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> Sweet race tonight thanks everyone will get the pics up for Tuesday as took 3hours last week, next race could be interesting will be close between the three of us with 580pi
> 
> I'm going to place my bet on 5th race will be our first two time winner


3 hours!!! Is that all lol. Well done on the wins. When I'm up and running again ill watch the replays and help you with tunes.

I get a feeling this seasons is being taken much more serious than last season lol.


----------



## John74

Might have been low on numbers tonight but some good racing as always , Wil was just far to quick tonight and took a well deserved double win and all the bonus points for pole and fastest laps :thumb:

It's going to be interesting next round if everyone is racing as we will have 3 people racing with 580pi :driver:


----------



## Dan J

admg1 said:


> I really enjoyed the races tonight.
> Sorry to Dan J for causing him to spin out in the second race, it wasn't intentional at all, we was just a bit to close to one another exiting the first corner and the slightest tap caused him to spin
> 
> Had a great race with matty and Dave in the second race, it was a good battle for 4th place :thumb:


No probs mate:thumb: we came out of the corner from different lines which ended in the same place at the same time which caused us to brush bumpers, shame because I could of been on for some cracking points,glad I had a good result in race 1.

Enjoyed the racing tonight

Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Enjoyed the racing last night aswell, can't wait for next week! 

Well done will for the win :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

well done will for dominating both races I was doing good till I got thrown out of the lobby cheer guys if you let me have 3rd place ,shows what a good bunch of guys you are

had some fun in the second race holding tom up and battling with dan for a bit sorry if I span u dan 

cant wait for next week 

3people on 580pi hopefully I can challange next week!!:lol:


----------



## Dan J

DAN019780 said:


> well done will for dominating both races I was doing good till I got thrown out of the lobby cheer guys if you let me have 3rd place ,shows what a good bunch of guys you are
> 
> had some fun in the second race holding tom up and battling with dan for a bit sorry if I span u dan
> 
> cant wait for next week
> 
> 3people on 580pi hopefully I can challange next week!!:lol:


we had a few bumps that race but nothing that spun me as far as i can remember:thumb:, i spun because i was watching tom in my mirror and took a corner to tight and lost it lol.


----------



## DAN019780

Dan J said:


> we had a few bumps that race but nothing that spun me as far as i can remember:thumb:, i spun because i was watching tom in my mirror and took a corner to tight and lost it lol.


it was when I past you I was so close I couldnt tell of I had hit you I was watching tom aswell he likes getting close to peoples bumpers!!lol


----------



## Mini 360

Sorry about missing it lads! BT wasn't playing ball but we now have a new home hub en route so hopefully that will greatly improve my connection reliability. It just wouldnt let the Xbox connect. 

I've got a lot of catching up to do now!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildwash

Qualifying had its own drama's with tom rolling and plenty of hitting the wall of doom but we all made it to the start of the first race…well all 10 of us anyway








Then I got out dragged up to the first bend by Tank who got a good launch








And the rest of the pack close behind








Was a reasonably clean first corner for most 








Polo sandwich again?








A couple of damaged rear bumpers








Making the cones nervous
















Things got good at the rear right away








First pass of the wall of doom went well








A nice pack shot again








Second pass of the wall took a victim








Tank still holding the lead despite my best efforts to find a way round








Chris still drifting








Matty had some huge speed up the hill and found a nice bit of track wide enough for two for a pass








Only to have it taken back on the next corner








The wall took another victim then Chris bounced right back out into Dave's path








Who despite a huge slide locking up still gave a perfect pit manoeuvre.








Leading them both of course right to the pits


----------



## wildwash

Pushing it hard








I was keeping the pressure onto tank








Until I finally got my chance on lap 7
(lost the picture :/ but I swear it was a clean pass )
And got the the lead








Then a couple of laps later 
Tank ran onto the rumble strip in the brakeing zone








And that put him sideway








And into the pits

Then race two had a good start
















But then the clean start ran out
































Risky time for tom to head towards the wall with this much traffic behind








But everyone did a great job at giving tom room to get back on the track and tom did a good job of not hitting the wall and we headed down to the sunset








But I could feel the pressure every time I looked behind myself








Then it started to get to me and I ran wide taking out some five cones








Challenged for the lead








But still just keeping it








Back in the pack there was some amazing driving and passing








And tom trying everything to get a pass and ignoring the signs








But then got himself six cones








Dave's car looking good








And some really close racing








And that's it from the photographer for this week


----------



## Tom_the_great

Amazing photos !! Well done will great write up


----------



## Dan J

Excellent shots mate  thanks for taking time out to do them :thumb:


----------



## Tank

Ace photos dont understand why my ibiza is white though lol love the pic of the tailgating of me you and john


----------



## Matty03g

Superb photos will :thumb:, might only have been ten of us but was some nice action and great racing


----------



## wildwash

Tank said:


> Ace photos dont understand why my ibiza is white though lol love the pic of the tailgating of me you and john


sadly on both races your design didnt load up so my replay didnt have it either.. will make sure next week we get some exta pictures of yours if they all load up :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

great pics will:thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Thanks for the pics will makes it feel like i was there 
and now with my holiday over heres the scores

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## admg1

Excellent photos again will :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for doing the scores Ian:thumb: , as I had a 5th and 6th I thought I would get 21 points not 19 or have I read it wrong


----------



## IntrAphasE

my apologies scores have been corrected i was looking at the wrong figures when i imputed them in to the online sheet


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> my apologies scores have been corrected i was looking at the wrong figures when i imputed them in to the online sheet


Thanks mate, might need the points to stay above the scoobys in the team table


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Thanks mate, might need the points to stay above the scoobys in the team table


dont think you need to worry that much bud


----------



## Tank

Slowly moving up the board. If mini is on for next weeks race we should do well in the tables


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> dont think you need to worry that much bud


Reckon your favourite to win this week mate 
that's 1 long straight at the start to use the scoobys rwd power!!


----------



## Tank

Im going to make sure mines a weapon down that straight


----------



## Matty03g

Tank said:


> Im going to make sure mines a weapon down that straight


Nothing beats rwd of the line mate, we have to catch em up in the corners


----------



## wildwash

They have to get round us first lol


----------



## Tank

O yes corners is where its going to be  going to start tuning tomorrow or thursday


----------



## wildwash

I just had a go at some testing tonight and I don't think I wil even see the front of the grid, this 580pi is not nice on this track


----------



## John74

Welcome to my world


----------



## Tank

Thats what you get for 1st place hogging for both races lol


----------



## Mini 360

Tank said:


> Slowly moving up the board. If mini is on for next weeks race we should do well in the tables


:thumb: I will be. Off work and nothing planned for the evening. Just hope I can connect to the race this time........


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Reckon your favourite to win this week mate
> that's 1 long straight at the start to use the scoobys rwd power!!


no pressure then lol


----------



## Tank

Nope just a little lol


----------



## Matty03g

Don't think the polo suits this track tbh, I can only manage a low 1.34 so far
Gonna give it another go tonight!!


----------



## Tank

Im onto getting 1:32 at the min but there dirty first corner with no apex ruins it for me everytime


----------



## Matty03g

Tank said:


> Im onto getting 1:32 at the min but there dirty first corner with no apex ruins it for me everytime


I know wot u mean, I keep taking the first corner to late all the time


----------



## DAN019780

I had a little go and got a 132.9 and then I was to busy messing around buying and racing porsches so need to pratice a bit more to get my time down


----------



## Tank

Been too busy this week to even sort a tune for the next track may have to run the camino one :s


----------



## Matty03g

Getting into the low 1.33,s now  that'll have to do, can't see me getting much quicker tbh. Looking forward to Sunday, hopefully we can get a full grid


----------



## John74

I'm going to be in for a tough couple of races running 580pi , every place counts though as there is a teams championship to think of.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> I'm going to be in for a tough couple of races running 580pi , every place counts though as there is a teams championship to think of.


I don't want u holding me up at the back of the grid mate :lol:


----------



## Tank

Got some time to tune now so hope all goes well john your probably still going to be glued to me lol


----------



## stevobeavo

Anyone one beat my time for this track yet?


----------



## Matty03g

stevobeavo said:


> Anyone one beat my time for this track yet?


Don't think so mate, think dano is closest but John, will and Ben r testing with 580 pi


----------



## Tank

What time have you got? Ive not got many of you on live


----------



## admg1

Tank said:


> What time have you got? Ive not got many of you on live


Mattys best time is a 1.33.2 and mine is a 1.33.4.
I'd like to get into the 1.32's, I just need to find another 1/2 second from somewhere.


----------



## stevobeavo

Think its a 1:32.2


----------



## Tank

Ive pulled out a 1.32.050 clean and a 1.31.881 dirty clipped the inside apex too much :s the tune can stay like that for tomorrow i think


----------



## DAN019780

Tank said:


> Ive pulled out a 1.32.050 clean and a 1.31.881 dirty clipped the inside apex too much :s the tune can stay like that for tomorrow i think


thats a very fast time mate ,thats will take some beating

my best is a 132.7 at the mo


----------



## Tank

Camber thats what ive found works best on the ibiza and a high caster think mines on 6.3 with a soft setup


----------



## DAN019780

think my setup is similar ,i find the first set of bends tricky ,i keep dirtying my laps or bracking to late and locking up


----------



## GR33N

Tank said:


> Camber thats what ive found works best on the ibiza and a high caster think mines on 6.3 with a soft setup


Not having 580pi, thats what I find works well :lol:


----------



## Tank

Haha thats what you get for winning races i keep holding back lol. Anyone up for a practice now im online send me a friend request tankybaby86


----------



## wildwash

I tried to send you a friend invite the other day but it says your friends list is full, would be nice to get everyone on everyones friends list to see leader board times and to help try and get in the race lobby, sometimes it works better going in through one member but not another


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> I tried to send you a friend invite the other day but it says your friends list is full, would be nice to get everyone on everyones friends list to see leader board times and to help try and get in the race lobby, sometimes it works better going in through one member but not another


me admg and matty were saying the same thing the other day its a good idea


----------



## Tank

Ive deleted some people now so try again


----------



## mlister5500

Thanks to tank for helping setup the car for tonight's race.:thumb::driver:


----------



## GR33N

Anyone spoke to Tom? Not seen him in over a week.


----------



## dean j

Seriously struggling on this track. Im not hitting the apexes. Can't actually see the ****e rs in time to hit em!


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> Anyone spoke to Tom? Not seen him in over a week.


Thought it had been quiet on here :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Looking at the leaderboards, it's gonna be a tight race tonight  the times are so close.


----------



## Tank

Have to see if mini is on tonight too


----------



## Mini 360

I'm on  bring it on!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admg1

It should be interesting tonight to see who finishes where?
Judging by the leaderboards though, Tank looks like the one to beat.


----------



## Mini 360

131.5 dirty. 132.4 clean. 

Not bad after a few laps practice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank

mlister5500 said:


> Thanks to tank for helping setup the car for tonight's race.:thumb::driver:


No worries mate hope it does well


----------



## Mini 360

Good racing tonight! Safe to say Tank and I stormed away at the front with Tanks epic tuning abilities. Bring on next week when he is PI580 and Im PI590!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well done to Tank and Mini for the fantastic performance tonight

Fantastic racing in the 1st race with dano who kept me on my toes and extremely honest if i had made a single mistake he would of had me

the scores are done and i must say its hotting up in the teams with 2 points covering the top 4 teams looks like were going to be in for a epic second season 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## Dan J

Thanks for the racing tonight guys, loved every lap tbh thanks to Ian's spot on set up and lots of pressure from Dan:thumb:

Roll on next week


----------



## Tank

Going to be hard to get mugello done in a 580 car and keep up with people :s Good racing though


----------



## DAN019780

great couple of races last night really pleased with two 4th places I spent the first race stuck to back of intraphase who didnt make one mistake great driving mate:thumb:

had to work hard for my fourth place in the second race battling with dan and dean all race

well done tank and mini for two great races:thumb:

iam taking the wife and kids to spain for a couple of weeks so I will miss the next two weeks racing so I leave it to my partner to get lots of points !


----------



## Matty03g

Was a terrible 2 races for me, poor driving by me and some bad luck 
Well done to tank for the win :thumb: hope I do better next week


----------



## admg1

It was some great racing again last night :thumb:

I made a few mistakes in the first race which caused me to lose a few places but then got a bit of luck in the second race.

It's great to see it is so tight in the team championship with only a couple of points separating the top 4.

Well done to Tank for two wins last night and also mini 360 for two 2nd places in his first race :thumb:

Edit- just noticed that this was my 1000th post


----------



## wildwash

Matty03g said:


> Was a terrible 2 races for me, poor driving and some bad luck
> Well done to tank for the win :thumb: hope I do better next week


have you watched the replay back of the first race? i know you took some damage in the first couple of corners but i would just put them down as racing incidents for the ones between you and I. first bump not sure you knew i was there second bump maybe a little my fault but you where going for the apex with me on you inside too but i do apologize for that bump, i should have got on the brakes sooner and 3rd bump we had I was between you and dave and had no where to go, hope there is no hard feelings buddy

Watching the replay back of the first race doing the pics last night was some really nice driving done by all and some good clean passing, hard to catch it all for the photo's when its all spread out and action going on all over the place but will try and get more in the second race tonight.

Felt a little guilty making dave keep trying to go round the outside to make the pass on a few corners he realy did have a better setup than me but i really wanted the extra place but in the end let him have the inside line pull away from me :thumb:

Well done to tank and mini for your results, really strong race from you guys


----------



## Matty03g

No probs will, it's all part of the racing, it's so hard to see every car around u at the start:thumb:
Hope next week we both have a good race:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hey guys sorry been little quite of late been bit stressed ! then was due on last night all looking forward to racing and we had a flood in our kitchen baang on 8 just shows my luck i suppose but roll on next week fingeres crossed !!!!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> Hey guys sorry been little quite of late been bit stressed ! then was due on last night all looking forward to racing and we had a flood in our kitchen baang on 8 just shows my luck i suppose but roll on next week fingeres crossed !!!!


sorry to hear about the kitchen tom 
but the racing was so clean with out you lol


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Hey guys sorry been little quite of late been bit stressed ! then was due on last night all looking forward to racing and we had a flood in our kitchen baang on 8 just shows my luck i suppose but roll on next week fingeres crossed !!!!


bad times mate


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> bad times mate


could have been worse  head up an all that, the garden is comming along nicely so i may have my man size bbq and beers before the sun goes...

hows the seat round mugello ? im really going to try and push this week so i get good finish plus im going to the TT day after so speed will be on my mind :car:


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> could have been worse  head up an all that, the garden is comming along nicely so i may have my man size bbq and beers before the sun goes...
> 
> hows the seat round mugello ? im really going to try and push this week so i get good finish plus im going to the TT day after so speed will be on my mind :car:


With 600pi its very quick, with 590pi I dunno


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> sorry to hear about the kitchen tom
> but the racing was so clean with out you lol


lol yes the racing was ultra clean without Tom

sorry to hear about your kitchen mate:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dan J said:


> lol yes the racing was ultra clean without Tom
> 
> sorry to hear about your kitchen mate:thumb:


Cheers all 

i still dont know where i get this (un)clean reputation... your all just inthe way :thumb:


----------



## John74

Dan J said:


> lol yes the racing was ultra clean without Tom


Who managed to put it on the roof on the banking without any help from anyone else ? :lol:


----------



## John74

After the last round im glad to be getting 10pi back as it was a nightmare running 580pi on such a fast track.

We will set a new record if everyone turns up on sunday by having 5 cars all running with the pi drop.


----------



## mlister5500

John74 said:


> Who managed to put it on the roof on the banking without any help from anyone else ? :lol:


That would of been dean


----------



## mlister5500

Is any one going to be on tonight around 8pm


----------



## GR33N

I'm into the 1:01.9s with 590pi, anyone else set any times yet?


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> I'm into the 1:01.9s with 590pi, anyone else set any times yet?


Looks like a good time to me mate. Might have a go later, just hope I can beat last seasons civic time which was 102.7 I think.


----------



## mlister5500

I'm getting 1.03 constant. Just can't seem to break the 1.02 barrier was better last season in civic


----------



## GR33N

I think 1:01.9 was a lucky lap to be fair, I'm consistently running 1:02.2s though and my partner in crime isn't far behind either


----------



## Dan J

mlister5500 said:


> That would of been dean


Lol I was a couple of cars back when that happened, think he took the exit a bit too high and hit the invisible bump which caused his demise 
Was a bit of a surprise tbh and nearly messed up my rhythm.


----------



## Tank

Im running 580pi and on 1.02.9 i think. Ive lost 30 bhp not good


----------



## wildwash

Better looking grid than the last race with a few extra faces








Speed freaks into the first bend








First corner approach
















Busy place to be








Little bump 








John got a huge tankslapper on
















Leaders pulling away
















































Big squeeze








Polo's being the bread of the sandwich
















































Side by side








Locking up








Race leaders are off








Over he goes 
































Rubbing panels


----------



## wildwash

Second race line up
























By the time the rest of us are on the apex tank has already pulled away
















4th place back








Team time

















































That's it folks, roll on next race


----------



## Dan J

Fantastic shots Will:thumb: team time shots are awesome too, 

Thanks for taking time to do this mate it's very much appreciated


----------



## Matty03g

Brilliant photos will, thanks for taking the time to do them :thumb:

Into the low1.02,s round mugello


----------



## DAN019780

amazing pics will cheers mate


----------



## dean j

Great racing yesterday lads. Well done tank and 360 for their dominance. 

My controller turned itself off, resulting in my just going straight on and into the armco. I weren't doing too bad considering. 

I'll enjoy mugello next week though. A track I know a bit better


----------



## Mini 360

Great photos! Cant wait to get stuck in again on sunday


----------



## stevobeavo

Good photos mate. Really missing the racing atm


----------



## admg1

Fantastic photos again will :thumb:

I need to get some testing done tonight I think, I was a bit rusty round mugello on Sunday.


----------



## Matty03g

Done a bit more testing tonight and got a 1.02.1


----------



## AS_Dene

Just got forza 4 after reading this thread!! Was always a gran turismo man, but I must say it is awesome!! How do I unlock / find the touring cars? 

Regards
Dene


----------



## admg1

We just take the standard cars which are listed on page 1 and then upgrade them to A600 using the criteria which everyone has to stick to.


----------



## Dan J

AS_Dene said:


> Just got forza 4 after reading this thread!! Was always a gran turismo man, but I must say it is awesome!! How do I unlock / find the touring cars?
> 
> Regards
> Dene


Hello mate:thumb: good to see you posting in this section, Forza 4 is awesome, the more you play it the better it gets
Racing with these guys make it even more fun.

Ps: did you get my pm?


----------



## John74

Tried 2 builds of the Polo with 590pi and done 1:02.2 with both so that has really helped me make my mind up about running with which engine :wall::lol:


----------



## wildwash

did a little testing myself last night and loaded the wrong setup but got a 1.02.4 with it so maybe tonight i will try the right one see if i can get any better

myself and tom should be online tonight, anyone around tonight to join us?will do a little testing and then just some online racing in a few classes


----------



## Matty03g

Might b get on after golf 2nite mate :thumb:
Gonna b an good race Sunday with so many people running in the 1.02,s


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> Gonna b an good race Sunday with so many people running in the 1.02,s


me an will were talking about that last night due to being a short simple track everyone has found the line and can do a quick time. the key will be who can stay on it for longest and not get tangled up or damage.


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> me an will were talking about that last night due to being a short simple track everyone has found the line and can do a quick time. the key will be who can stay on it for longest and not get tangled up or damage.


Makes qualifying very important mate!!


----------



## Tank

Not for me running 580pi lol going to spend the afternoon tuning it


----------



## Mini 360

Going to be a struggle for me to make it home for 7.30-8pm on Sunday. Doing a run with fellow Mini owners from Falkrik wheel to Anstruther (roughly 200 cars total). Should manage fine so long as my mates Mini makes it home again :lol:


----------



## John74

The more i tune my car the slower i seem to get :wall: might be a long night for me


----------



## Tom_the_great

Just a quick reminder fr those I haven't told everyone needs to change there playercard image to the union jack for the jubilee  ta


----------



## Dan J

Great racing tonight guys,really enjoyed it.
Pleased with 7th place in both races which is not bad considering I qualified 11th I think,
Congrats to the winners

Roll on next week and I hope I don't mount the kerb then hit the wall like tonight.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well done to ben for the win and tom for 3rd some good clean racing 
and heres the scores
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## GR33N

570pi, thats definitely going to be a 3 wheeled car


----------



## wildwash

Tough race for me tonight 6th of the grid and 12th after the first corner after being nuzzled out made back a few places sorry for all the bumps i had tonight was lagging a a little and kept seeing gaps that wernt there and have crashes I didn't know about lol 
Will get some pics up soon as i can

Some fun races after the main one aswell even with Dean trying to get my bank details off me lol


----------



## John74

Some tough races for me tonight but 4th in the second race made up for race 1 where i ended in the gravel trying to avoid the action ahead of me.

Next week im racing my R/C touring car down in eastbourne so it's a 50/50 chance if i will get home in time to host the racing. Intraphase will set the lobby up and look after things for me if im not online by 7:50 . Hopefully i will be back in time as the polo seems to go fairly well around the Alps club track.


----------



## IntrAphasE

so can we all make sure you have me on your friends list 
if you havent my gamertag is intraphase2011


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Some tough races for me tonight but 4th in the second race made up for race 1 where i ended in the gravel trying to avoid the action ahead of me.
> 
> Next week im racing my R/C touring car down in eastbourne so it's a 50/50 chance if i will get home in time to host the racing. Intraphase will set the lobby up and look after things for me if im not online by 7:50 . Hopefully i will be back in time as the polo seems to go fairly well around the Alps club track.


Hope u get ack in time John, we need the points:lol


----------



## Matty03g

Enjoyed the racing last time even though it was at the back again, the standard of u lot is so good, I just can't get near the front :lol:
Well done Ben for win and with 590 pi that's just showing off!!!


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> 570pi, thats definitely going to be a 3 wheeled car


All im going to say is im glad im back to full 600 for the Alps


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Enjoyed the racing last time even though it was at the back again, the standard of u lot is so good, I just can't get near the front :lol:
> *Well done Ben for win and with 590 pi that's just showing off!!!*


Cheers mate, I do my best :lol:



John74 said:


> All im going to say is im glad im back to full 600 for the Alps


Yeh I bet you are :lol: I think last is an optimistic result for next Sunday :driver:


----------



## wildwash

race 1
The line up for the first race looked good for the seat team








First corner madness








Oops
















Full pack
















Team seat








The crash tom knew nothing about
















Can someone get some stone chips out for me?
























Pushing the car








Clean win for ben








Fricking close finish


----------



## wildwash

race 2
Grid line up two








Madness
























Pressure on the scoob








Hot breaks as dean passes me
























Slight slide








Do you run low tyre pressure?
Then some of my pictures went off








But came back








Last corner on the last lap I had some more speed through the bend than john keeping clear of tom and I ran into the back of him








Sending john off the track and letting me get straight past








But feeling it was not a clean pass and not wanting to get Disqualified gave the place back








And that completes the race pictures for this week lets see what next race brings.


----------



## Matty03g

Great photos again will :thumb:, thanks mate.


----------



## GR33N

Got to say, this felt a lot scarier at the time :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Great pics again mate, I really need to watch the replay back of race one because in that photo finish of dean and myself I look like I'm slightly ahead but I lost my place lol, boy was it close lol.

And yes Will I'm running lower tyre pressure on the rears which gives it a little better grip...not much though lol as you can see she slides out a bit, good fun.


----------



## John74

My standby car incase i wreck the Polo in testing......










Done 1:23.1 so far :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Great photos again Will :thumb:

I really enjoyed the races on the Sunday apart from the fact I was in agony the whole time :lol:
Hopefully my arms won't be hurting this Sunday.

Well done Ben for winning both races :thumb:

Apologies to anyone if they spoke to me and I ignored them. My headset was playing up and half the time I couldn't hear anything.
I need to get a new headset I think.


----------



## Dan J

admg1 said:


> Great photos again Will :thumb:
> 
> I really enjoyed the races on the Sunday apart from the fact I was in agony the whole time :lol:
> Hopefully my arms won't be hurting this Sunday.
> 
> Well done Ben for winning both races :thumb:
> 
> Apologies to anyone if they spoke to me and I ignored them. My headset was playing up and half the time I couldn't hear anything.
> I need to get a new headset I think.


Turtlebeach X12's are awesome mate, I wouldn't be without mine now tbh,cracking headset.:thumb:


----------



## admg1

Dan J said:


> Turtlebeach X12's are awesome mate, I wouldn't be without mine now tbh,cracking headset.:thumb:


Cheers mate, I'll have to look them up :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

anyone set any times yet around the alps


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> anyone set any times yet around the alps


1.22.392 last night:thumb: was on the edge though and was giving it large.


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> anyone set any times yet around the alps


1:23.5 :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

not had a chance to practice yet should be on at some point. 

think i may need to learn the lines abit better slapped the wall a few times last week


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan J said:


> 1.22.392 last night:thumb: was on the edge though and was giving it large.


well done dan that replay help then


----------



## Matty03g

Had a couple of races with John and Ben on Monday night and got a 1.23.0 clean and a 1.22.8 dirty( johns fault :lol hope to get in the mid 1.22.
Good time in the scooby dan :thumb:


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> anyone set any times yet around the alps


What times have you been setting then ? every time i go on you seem to be hot lapping around the Alps.


----------



## IntrAphasE

at 600pi i can do a 1.21:798 clean at 590pi im doing a 1.22:3 clean and a 1.22:018 dirty


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> well done dan that replay help then


Yes definatly mate, during our practise session I was too reserved tbh but to get that lap time I really was on the edge so it wasn't an easy task lol.


----------



## wildwash

I ran a 1:22.6 tonight can get a bit more if I string it together as kept being infront of my ghost then not having as good at the end..few left turns though..just one right turn and s little left right left wiggle at the end, it's a shame you can't adjust things like camber from side to side rather than just front or rear


----------



## GR33N

wildwash said:


> I ran a 1:22.6 tonight can get a bit more if I string it together as kept being infront of my ghost then not having as good at the end..few left turns though..just one right turn and s little left right left wiggle at the end, it's a shame you can't adjust things like camber from side to side rather than just front or rear


overheating your front right tyre?


----------



## John74

I think everyone will be doing that by the end of the race , maybe alot sooner in some cases.


----------



## wildwash

On the long sweeping bends and especially when you get to the bottom of the hill break and turn front right is warming up a bit lol


----------



## Tank

Yep same here yellow right front tyre but ive messed with the areo and camber and its not overheating ad much few more tweeks but it hasnt got the power as A590


----------



## mlister5500

I won't be on this Sunday so good luck to all.


----------



## John74

Dean will be heartbroken :lol:

Might be a few missing this sunday so a good chance for some people to pick up some good extra points :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Dean will be heartbroken :lol:
> 
> Might be a few missing this sunday so a good chance for some people to pick up some good extra points :thumb:


that depends on where last place is, because ill be there :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> that depends on where last place is, because ill be there :lol:


you will have a good race with chris then ben


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> you will have a good race with chris then ben


I doubt it, I think Chris will walk all over me :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

I haven't had chance to practice or set the c car up So I'll fight for last


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> I haven't had chance to practice or set the c car up So I'll fight for last


No excuses get on track and get some testing done you have a team championship to think about :driver:


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> I haven't had chance to practice or set the c car up So I'll fight for last


You on tomorrow night? Im going to do a bit of testing and see what I can do with the car.


----------



## John74

Just to remind everyone if im not back from Eastbourne in time Intraphase will be setting up the lobby at 7:50 so make sure you have him on your friends list. Hopefully i will be back in time , maybe sooner if the forecast for rain all days is right


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Just to remind everyone if im not back from Eastbourne in time Intraphase will be setting up the lobby at 7:50 so make sure you have him on your friends list. Hopefully i will be back in time , maybe sooner if the forecast for rain all days is right


fingers crossed the weather breaks for you john but i cant see it happing but who knows

only person im missing is mini360 so if you would add me its intraphase2011


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> No excuses get on track and get some testing done you have a team championship to think about :driver:


the team is iin the bag im going for a win in both :lol:



GR33N said:


> You on tomorrow night? Im going to do a bit of testing and see what I can do with the car.


Yes mate ill be on later on tonight thinking of a new way to set the car up too :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> the team is iin the bag im going for a win in both :lol:
> 
> Yes mate ill be on later on tonight thinking of a new way to set the car up too :thumb:


Im thinking of getting back to 600pi as quickly as possible :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Im thinking of getting back to 600pi as quickly as possible :lol:


 3 fourth places should do the trick mate :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> 3 fourth places should do the trick mate :lol:


thanks for that, you've depressed me now :lol:

If I can get another win at 590pi, I think im alright haha


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> thanks for that, you've depressed me now :lol:
> 
> If I can get another win at 590pi, I think im alright haha


It's your own fault for being too good!!!:lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

everyone ready for tonight


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> everyone ready for tonight


Yep, looking forward to it. 
Hope John makes it back in time too


----------



## Dan J

Pretty much mate, will try and get on for 7 so we can get things sorted and a few laps in.


----------



## Tank

Im ready apart from gave up on the tune not good at fast tracks may have a little go at about half 7


----------



## IntrAphasE

well i got the lobby setups done so will be ready and invites will go out at 19:50 if john not back in time


----------



## Tank

Good racing this week hopefully my team mate shows next week


----------



## Dan J

Yes good racing tonight guys,loved it, 

Will sorry again mate for the knocks in both races on the first lap


----------



## wildwash

I know you didn't do it on purpose dan,1st race I would put down as a racing incident and 2nd race I should have said I was on your inside but honestly thought you knew I was there, had been there a while and figured you had a look round 

Good 2nd race though I thought kept the pressure on front runners and held off Tom until I got him to crash..I have sent Tom some vinyls he asked for to soften the blow


----------



## GR33N

Could be worse Tom, I could have beaten you on the 2nd race ..... o wait .... :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

well some good racing tonight so thank you to all who came the scores have been updated
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html
this season in both drivers and teams is far from over and could be anybodys


----------



## IntrAphasE

though the scooby is winning in the teams 
with john leading the drivers


----------



## Matty03g

Good racing again, well done John for the win.:thumb:
Just couldnt quite catch dan in the second race I was 50-200 ft behind him for ages, it felt like he was towing me:lol:


----------



## admg1

I really enjoyed the races last night :thumb:

I was really pleased to finish 3rd in the first race and I was pushing hard to try and finish 2nd but the two chances I had to pass Ian, I bottled it because I was worried about ruining either of our races :lol:

I'd like to see a picture of the finish of race 2 because that was really close between me and Will.

Well done to John for winning both races and Ian for 2nd in both races :thumb:


----------



## Tank

Happy with the points hopefully finish higher next weekend I like nurburgring


----------



## John74

Looking forward to seeing the replay of race 1 and the battle for the lead between Intraphase and myself over 4 or so laps no contact and some close ( very close at times ) racing with both giving eachother racing room but both still trying to win.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> both giving eachother racing room but both still trying to win.


Ian giving someone else something ...maybe but space on a track .... nooooo

you must be mistaken john :devil:


----------



## John74

Fair is fair Ian did everything he could to keep me back but also kept it good and clean , no contact in either race :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

i have to agree after last weekend we had two very good races i even managed to pass ian ! but in my excitement i went wide and let him back through !


----------



## wildwash

So we headed up a hill this week for a bit of five a side








Wide shot








Top three








Romantic view for me and tom
















Dan takes a quick peak at the footy








And it goes wrong for the two of us








Down comes the crowd 








Purple








Ben came for a closer look on the action








The chase is on
































































Up top








Beaten by some other photographer

















Race two first corner








































Going further
















Finishing shot


----------



## Dan J

Great shots Will, second race when we came together I couldn't see you, I race in bonnet view,I knew you were there but didn't know how far along side of me you were.


----------



## Matty03g

Great shots will, ur getting good at this mate :thumb:
If I see that other photographer next week I'll take him out!!!


----------



## admg1

Great photos again will :thumb:

If the finish line was a bit further on I think you might of taken 4th place, judging by that last shot.


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Fair is fair Ian did everything he could to keep me back but also kept it good and clean , no contact in either race :thumb:


thank you john that was some the closest racing i been in i know im not a easy pass to make but would never make contact to keep a place i may close the door ect to make you work for it but i will always keep it clean even at 590 i had faith in the scooby to hold on to the track to give you enough room with out causing a heartbreaking moment


----------



## Matty03g

Don't a bit of testing tonight and managed a 2.09.9 but think I can get quicker, only problem is I put the polo on its roof 3 or 4 times  :lol:


----------



## John74

I nearly did that in the practice race sunday :driver:


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> I nearly did that in the practice race sunday :driver:


Reckon the seat Ibiza will tip over easy aswell, ain't that right tom


----------



## Tom_the_great

shush the ibiza will not tip over easy i just hit the new overtake button which jumps over cars


----------



## DAN019780

right iam back from my hols and ready for racing ,i see my partner had a good couple of weeks and didnt let the team down

I had a bit of pratice last night and got a 208.6 reckon I can get it down a bit too with a bit of messing around

some good photos again will


----------



## John74

Right this sunday we will have 5 people racing with pi drops so who is going to step up and take the wins ???


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Right this sunday we will have 5 people racing with pi drops so who is going to step up and take the wins ???


I'm definatly up for a win but you guys are hard to beat so we'll have to wait and see:driver:


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Right this sunday we will have 5 people racing with pi drops so who is going to step up and take the wins ???


Meee....no only joking. but i am seeing will on friday/Saturday so hopefully we can have some forza time and I can help him go faster and beat my leaderboard time lol.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Right this sunday we will have 5 people racing with pi drops so who is going to step up and take the wins ???


I'd love to win a race, sadly  Im not good enough but it's the taking part that counts 

Reckon dano got a chance at his maiden win though:thumb:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> I'd love to win a race, sadly  Im not good enough but it's the taking part that counts
> 
> Reckon dano got a chance at his maiden win though:thumb:


I reckon he needs to win to make up for the past couple of weeks, otherwise I won't be too happy :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

I will try my best admg not to let the team down

As for wining I don't know about that think wills got a good chance this week the megane does seem to like this track


----------



## wildwash

Well I hate this track stupid bumps in the road..I mean really?!? Smooth your track out!
Lol anyway the megane does seem to drive very nice round here so hopefully with a little help from my 'team mate' and I could be on for a better race this week, but races can be won with pi drops so I'm not sure I should count you guys out either.. 
Last season Steve won the last race on 570pi did he not? Would have loved the race after with him on 550pi would have been hard to meet the regulations with slicks and full cage without going over 550


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> Well I hate this track stupid bumps in the road..I mean really?!? Smooth your track out!
> Lol anyway the megane does seem to drive very nice round here so hopefully with a little help from my 'team mate' and I could be on for a better race this week, but races can be won with pi drops so I'm not sure I should count you guys out either..
> Last season Steve won the last race on 570pi did he not? Would have loved the race after with him on 550pi would have been hard to meet the regulations with slicks and full cage without going over 550


Yeah I won on 570. Don't quite know how i would of got to 550pi as i was already running standard power. Hopefully I can help u oit. Got a few camera settings for you as well.


----------



## wildwash

That will be use full my pics arnt as good as yours used to be, a few good pics but as an average not as good


----------



## Mini 360

Gents although I love the racing Im going to have to drop out. Missed to many races and future rot as at work will ensure i miss many more. Thanks for the one meeting I did make though :lol: Good luck to Tank :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

That's a shame mini, maybe u can join us again if we do a season 3 :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

There best be a season 3. I've got a car in tuning


----------



## wildwash

Season 3 may not/hope not be A class again though, would be nice to bring some new cars and regulations to the next season in my opinion but if it is the same again I'm sure it will still be good again


----------



## John74

Finish season 2 first then we will have a vote as to what we do next , be nice to do something else for a while but i will wait and see what everyone else wants. In the mean time there is a pair of races on sunday for someone to win.


----------



## Tank

Gutted mini we had a great race lol. Looks like im indipendant now  going to be a rush this weekend to tune the wee beasty due to hunting for new cars. I would say when season 3 gets underway all have the same cars then really its just down to the tune and driver ability could work well


----------



## Dan J

I'm definatly up for something faster as such next season, and good point above about us all being in the same car then it's down to the tune and driving skill on every track.
I'll be happy with whatever tbh but would like something with more grunt and faster pace.


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> I'm definatly up for something faster as such next season, and good point above about us all being in the same car then it's down to the tune and driving skill on every track.
> I'll be happy with whatever tbh but would like something with more grunt and faster pace.


We could all drive porsches In season 3 :thumb: something like the carrera cup


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> We could all drive porsches In season 3 :thumb: something like the carrera cup


Think we would have to limit it to non-DLC cars as not everyone buys the car packs.

As for sundays race there is a chance i wont get home in time for the racing so i will ask Intraphase to host if im not on by 7:50pm.


----------



## IntrAphasE

ok john no worrys m8


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Think we would have to limit it to non-DLC cars as not everyone buys the car packs.
> 
> As for sundays race there is a chance i wont get home in time for the racing so i will ask Intraphase to host if im not on by 7:50pm.


Didn't think of that John, have to make it the Clio cup instead 

Hope u get back for the racing mate as we are down on numbers this week all ready and we need the team points


----------



## GR33N

The problem with stepping up the power is FWD will become redundant, so everyone will be forced into RWD or 4WD (if they become allowed) 400bhp in a FWD isnt going to work very well IMO


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> Didn't think of that John, have to make it the Clio cup instead
> 
> Hope u get back for the racing mate as we are down on numbers this week all ready and we need the team points


No French Sh1te though clio's could be a laugh all be it very slow

Porkers would be nice but like John has said not all of us have got the DLC.


----------



## Dan J

GR33N said:


> The problem with stepping up the power is FWD will become redundant, so everyone will be forced into RWD or 4WD (if they become allowed) 400bhp in a FWD isnt going to work very well IMO


RWD Rocks:driver:


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> Think we would have to limit it to non-DLC cars as not everyone buys the car packs.
> 
> As for sundays race there is a chance i wont get home in time for the racing so i will ask Intraphase to host if im not on by 7:50pm.


We could make it the Porsche/Ruf Carrera cup then :lol:

Good luck to everyone tomorrow night, I hope you all have a good race.
Sorry I won't be racing tomorrow night but I'll be back for Iberian next week, looking to finish in the top 3 again :car:


----------



## GR33N

Dan J said:


> RWD Rocks:driver:


I agree, but I dont think everyone feels the same :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

I would be more than happy to race RWD next season it would be a good challange and good fun


----------



## Tank

Anyone praticing now?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Big thanks to will for the plusnet logo just logged on !! CHEERS


----------



## mlister5500

I would like to thank tank for helping me with my setups.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Right im not a hundred percent sure I can make it as still at the mrs parents


----------



## Tom_the_great

I can host a lobby ? My internet is now wired and i have all the settings??


----------



## Tank

No worries mate new setup waiting  finally got my car set up for 590 on here if i had 600 would of been well into the 2.08's


----------



## Tom_the_great

Please make sure you all have "skillz tom" added  

Think i have most if not all but best being safe


----------



## mlister5500

I have a friend who would like to join in tonight is this possible


----------



## Tom_the_great

I would have to say no as johns away hes right hand man ian isbt here so id like to keep it simplle tbh mate


----------



## mlister5500

Ok. Would he be able to join join after main races


----------



## wildwash

Yea unfortunately the rule has been no for guests as they can change where championship runners may come because of there involvement in this race


----------



## John74

So who hosted ?

So who won ?

:driver:


----------



## Tank

Tom hosted 1st but internet went off an i think dubplate dan hosted 2nd race. I won 1st race then was on for 2nd in 2nd race but rolled it on the apex so it should be willdtub winning 2nd race


----------



## Tom_the_great

I hosted quali and race 1 but logged out from 4th  will hosted race 2 and won (cheat) lol


----------



## John74

If someone could let intraphase know the full results so he could do the points.

i.e. pole

race 1 results

race 1 fastest lap

race 2 results

race 2 fastest lap

:thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks Tom and will for hosting the races and Well done will and tank for the wins :thumb: racing was fun tonight but cant believe there were so many cars rolling it :doublesho

Also I was in 3 rd place in the second race right behind dano and his Internet dropped out on the last bend, I'm happy with him getting second as I don't think I would of caught him down the straight


----------



## Dan J

Great racing tonight chaps and yes there were quite a few rollers myself included but I was lucky enough to land back on my wheels, congrats to the winners and thanks Tom and Will for hosting, and Ian for a spot on set up:thumb:

Sorry for the nudges whoever I nudged, can't remember who it was now.


----------



## wildwash

WilDtub qualified 1st

Race 1
1st - Tank + Fastest Lap - 2.09.089
2nd - Wil
3rd - Dano
4th - Dubplate
5th - Dave
6th - Matty
7th - Ben
8th - Tom

Race 2
1st - Wil
3rd - Matty
4th - Dubplate
5th- Dave
6th - Tank - Fastes Lap - 2.09.118
2nd - Dano - Disconnected last corner, last lap and everyone agreed that he should have kept his position - 2nd
7th - Tom
8th - Ben


----------



## IntrAphasE

sorry i didnt make it guys but by the time we left the better halfs parents was far to late thank will for the places will get the scores updated shortly


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> Great racing tonight chaps and yes there were quite a few rollers myself included but I was lucky enough to land back on my wheels, congrats to the winners and thanks Tom and Will for hosting, and Ian for a spot on set up:thumb:
> 
> Sorry for the nudges whoever I nudged, can't remember who it was now.


I rolled it on the first race dan, but Dave was a good sport at knocked me back on 4 wheels, cheers Dave :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Some good racing last night guys plenty of action going on thanks Tom and will for hosting and well done tank for wining race1 and will for wining race2

Thanks for letting me keep 2nd guys if john and Ian are ok with that:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

i still cant belive my internet dropped out i had 4th in the bag well gutted !!! next week should be good im hoping for a top 3 finish !!!


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> i still cant belive my internet dropped out i had 4th in the bag well gutted !!! next week should be good im hoping for a top 3 finish !!!


You might have a chance of a top 3 finish if there is only 3 racers next week tom:doublesho!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> You might have a chance of a top 3 finish if there is only 3 racers next week tom:doublesho!!!!!:lol:


the cheek of it !!! now it is my mission to beat you (into a pulp) haha:car:


----------



## admg1

It sounds like there was a couple of interesting races last night, it was a shame I missed it.

It's good to see my teammate got a couple of good finishes :thumb:

Well done to Will and Tank for the wins :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Right 590pi next week, should be back on form!


----------



## GR33N

DAN019780 said:


> You might have a chance of a top 3 finish if there is only 3 racers next week tom:doublesho!!!!!:lol:


Nah his internet would still drop out and DNF him :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> the cheek of it !!! now it is my mission to beat you (into a pulp) haha:car:


Iam looking forward to it tom:lol:


----------



## DAN019780

GR33N said:


> Nah his internet would still drop out and DNF him :lol:


Ha ha that's true

It's going to be a close one next week on a small track not many places to pass


----------



## wildwash

This week was a little low on number with just 4 rows of us








Tank rocking his new paint job








Speeding into the first corner








Where Dano fails to brake until a little too late and locks up








But doesn't take out anyone else on his way off the track and the rest of us make it round the first corner without to much trouble








Tank takes the lead into the second corner and keeps it all the way to the end
























Pack shot
















Tom on two wheels








Then Dave takes a bit of grass and hits some quick stand bringing him to a stop








Where Ben got taken by surprise and ran into the back of him








And that was bens race over








Then over goes Matty just in front of parked up Ben








Then out comes race side rescue Dave 








And turns him back over but with so much damage can't make it to the end
Race two start line up








Little bit of bumping into the first corner
















But everyone made it out with no harm done
































Then with bad luck if any at all over goes Ben on the first lap in the same spot his last race ended








Goes over with a big flip








Tank chasing me down started to get real close on lap five and was pushing hard








And over goes another one
















Just watching the view of all the other race cars








Dan keeping clear of the inside curb after seeing everyone going over but ended up running a little wide








Would you believe it even that's not safe here








And gets some big air








But after a great roll like that, still ended up on his wheels and with so little damage off he went again only dropping one place to Matty..
While in the mean time I took the win with just enough time for a victory donut


----------



## DAN019780

:thumb:Great pics will


----------



## stevobeavo

Ibiza tipping anyone lol. Nice photos dude.


----------



## Matty03g

Amazing photos will, thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

Great pics again Will  that corner hated most of us last night, how I got away with my acrobatics I don't know
And how Dan didn't hit any of us on that first corner was lucky aswell, I think I planted myself in someone's boot on the first corner under braking in race 1 or 2.

Thanks for taking the time to do the pics mate:thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Your right there on both dan your roll should have ruined you car and dano not collecting anyone locking up into the first corner were both a big surprise, but in a good way

The number of rolls was crazy last night..did you all run a really stiff setup? One of the most eventful races was with only half the championship racing..

Bad luck for seat team not finishing well at all, and may I also say well done to dano on his driving in that first race.. When he went off on the first corner we all left him behind but he did really well to catch up and end up third, meganes seemed to be running well on that track I think


----------



## Tank

Yep dont think the ibiza likes apexes that much haha. Great photos there mate should be good next week as its a flat track so ibiza should do good


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> Great pics again Will  that corner hated most of us last night, how I got away with my acrobatics I don't know
> And how Dan didn't hit any of us on that first corner was lucky aswell, I think I planted myself in someone's boot on the first corner under braking in race 1 or 2.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to do the pics mate:thumb:


It's was my boot u decided to share with me dan in the first race and I was in 3rd at the time , then dropped down the field cos of the aero damage but that's just part of the racing so no probs dude :thumb:

Dano defo had admg brakes from last season :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

This racing looks ace guys would love to join in but unfortunately I'm a PS3 guy:wall:

Do you ever put any race videos up as I'd love to have a look?


----------



## Dan J

tmitch45 said:


> This racing looks ace guys would love to join in but unfortunately I'm a PS3 guy:wall:
> 
> Do you ever put any race videos up as I'd love to have a look?


It's awesome racing with these guys,shame your not on Xbox mate your missing out,
Only photos currently as I think it would be a ball ache to get a decent video of all the action sorted, although one of us could put up the replays on you tube I think


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> It's was my boot u decided to share with me dan in the first race and I was in 3rd at the time , then dropped down the field cos of the aero damage but that's just part of the racing so no probs dude :thumb:
> 
> Dano defo had admg brakes from last season :lol:


Sorry dude, after we had ragged it down the straight together i hit the brakes way to late and think I had Admg brakes on my car because nothing happened  hence me parking in your boot


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> Sorry dude, after we had ragged it down the straight together i hit the brakes way to late and think I had Admg brakes on my car because nothing happened  hence me parking in your boot


No probs dan, I'll get u back this week : if I can catch u :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Right guys very sorry for the delay doing the points
but now freshly updated

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

please take note of those with a PI handicap as there are 6 People racing at iberian with pi handicaps

any questions just ask


----------



## wildwash

Mwahaha tank was really hoping he was going to get some PI back after rolling but with such low number even a DNF earned him 11 points if I had just beat his fastest lap then it would have at least stayed the same but it's actualy gone worse for him lol

Thanks for doing the scores buddy


----------



## DAN019780

S#*t I've got a pi drop I thought I got away with it by a point :tumbleweed: I really need to work on my adding up I've been praticing with 600pi :lol:and got a 55.5 too I won't get near that with 590pi


----------



## IntrAphasE

DAN019780 said:


> S#*t I've got a pi drop I thought I got away with it by a point :tumbleweed: I really need to work on my adding up I've been praticing with 600pi :lol:and got a 55.5 too I won't get near that with 590pi


nope i just double checked the spreadsheet is RIGHT lol welcome to the wonderfull world off pi drops


----------



## DAN019780

IntrAphasE said:


> nope i just double checked the spreadsheet is RIGHT lol welcome to the wonderfull world off pi drops


I realise what I did I thought tank got pole which would have given him 1 more point silly me :lol:


----------



## John74

6 drivers with a PI drop :doublesho if dean carnt win now he never will :lol:


----------



## .Z.R.

Gutted I missed out on this. Seems like great banter! Great idea too!


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> 6 drivers with a PI drop :doublesho if dean carnt win now he never will :lol:


6 drivers with pi 4 at 580 2 at 590 its going to be a crazy race
dan for the win


----------



## Dan J

IntrAphasE said:


> 6 drivers with pi 4 at 580 2 at 590 its going to be a crazy race
> dan for the win


:lol: :lol:

I'll try my best:thumb:


----------



## admg1

IntrAphasE said:


> 6 drivers with pi 4 at 580 2 at 590 its going to be a crazy race
> dan for the win


He'll have to beat me first :devil: :lol:


----------



## Dan J

admg1 said:


> He'll have to beat me first :devil: :lol:


:thumb: game on mr magic brakes :driver:


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> S#*t I've got a pi drop I thought I got away with it by a point :tumbleweed: I really need to work on my adding up I've been praticing with 600pi :lol:and got a 55.5 too I won't get near that with 590pi


That's why I let u get 2nd in race 2  , think I might sneak under the radar and claim the win Sunday :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> That's why I let u get 2nd in race 2  , think I might sneak under the radar and claim the win Sunday :lol:


:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::lol::lol:

Is everyone else away this week then


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::lol::lol:
> 
> Is everyone else away this week then


Everyone else might be watching the football :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Matty03g said:


> Everyone else might be watching the football :lol:


Hope dan isn't watching the football I got taken out last time he was doing both


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> Everyone else might be watching the football :lol:


It will definatly be on here


----------



## Dan J

wildwash said:


> Hope dan isn't watching the football I got taken out last time he was doing both


Lol I wasn't watching the match when that happened,we just both took different lines into the corner at the same time and met on the apex


----------



## wildwash

Lol we sure did, how does this next track suit the rwd? I'm not sure it's the one you have the most of an advantage on


----------



## Dan J

wildwash said:


> Lol we sure did, how does this next track suit the rwd? I'm not sure it's the one you have the most of an advantage on


When we had a quick blast round it after Sunday's races it wasn't bad tbh, first lap was a bit sketchy on cold rubber but once it warmed up it felt quite stable on the whole.


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> how does this next track suit the rwd? I'm not sure it's the one you have the most of an advantage on


My leaderboard time is with a RWD scooby :thumb: but that was a 600 car , my kia in season 1 when we raced here was just 570 and now i will be 580 in the polo ( stupid pi drops :lol: ).


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> It will definatly be on here


I'm gonna setup 2 tvs, 1 for fottie and 1 for racing  England win and 2 polos in the top 3 would b nice


----------



## wildwash

With a 580pi drop I am right on the tail of the Chevy time last season but even that is still a whole second slower than what's on the leaderboard.. My best 580 so far is 56.6 what other 580pi times are people running?


----------



## John74

56.5 so your as fast as me , dunno if thats a good thing or not though :lol:


----------



## admg1

Dan J said:


> :thumb: game on mr magic brakes :driver:


Game on indeed Mr Dubplate


----------



## IntrAphasE

wildwash said:


> With a 580pi drop I am right on the tail of the Chevy time last season but even that is still a whole second slower than what's on the leaderboard.. My best 580 so far is 56.6 what other 580pi times are people running?


yep you guessed it a 56.5


----------



## Tank

Im going to leave tuning the car until sunday it worked well last week


----------



## wildwash

56.27 now


----------



## Matty03g

55.7  but I think that's the best I can get out of the polo. Roll on Sunday, reckon it gonna be the closest race we have had :car:


----------



## Tank

Thought id have a little go with my a580 car got a 56.4 not bad that will do me fine


----------



## Tank

Maybe runnig a little late tonight by about 15 mins so dont start till i get there if possible


----------



## mlister5500

Won't be able to make tonight just had visitors turn up ans the wife says its impolite if I disappear on the Xbox, sorry guys have a good race


----------



## stevobeavo

Where's all the posts, i wanna know whats happening lol.


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> Where's all the posts, i wanna know whats happening lol.


A lot of lagging, alot of disconnecting for people at bad times 

but its alright i got pole, 2 race wins and 2 fastest laps :lol: roll on next the next 2 weeks of me being last


----------



## Tank

Gutted got lagged into the behind of my car on the 3rd lap not happy I ended up on my roof


----------



## Dan J

Great racing tonight guys, think I managed to get 3rd twice which is a result for me.


----------



## wildwash

Not a bad race tonight..didn't get a good enough time in qualifying then ended up on the outside of both races so just lost places..felt like I could have done much better if there was more overtaking opportunities maybe second or third place?was definatly catching up dubplate on the first race at the end as my car got stronger..
Had to just follow close wait for a mistake then make a move..Matty held a strong line on the second race but still locked up a couple of times and I went to make move but he got back on the track just infront of me so I had to abort then had a good run on him at the end of each Lap but he kept pulling across infront then just had more drive out the last corner than me..I would like to think I would have passed him by the end with a few more Laos as I would have put on a little more pressure seeing where I had the advantage but as he lagged out we will never no so if he gets to keep that place I won't feel hard done by, he held a good race 2nd time round..
Will try get some pics up tomorow


----------



## DAN019780

Well that wasn't one of my best weeks I was doing ok in qaulifying till I dropped out too reckon I would of been on the front row instead I was battling at the back which was fun 

Roll on next week:car:

Well done Ben for 2 good wins


----------



## wildwash

I think next weeks track is going to be good, keeping a clean one in qualifying will be tricky lol


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> Not a bad race tonight..didn't get a good enough time in qualifying then ended up on the outside of both races so just lost places..felt like I could have done much better if there was more overtaking opportunities maybe second or third place?was definatly catching up dubplate on the first race at the end as my car got stronger..
> Had to just follow close wait for a mistake then make a move..Matty held a strong line on the second race but still locked up a couple of times and I went to make move but he got back on the track just infront of me so I had to abort then had a good run on him at the end of each Lap but he kept pulling across infront then just had more drive out the last corner than me..I would like to think I would have passed him by the end with a few more Laos as I would have put on a little more pressure seeing where I had the advantage but as he lagged out we will never no so if he gets to keep that place I won't feel hard done by, he held a good race 2nd time round..
> Will try get some pics up tomorow


Was a good second race with u will, I was enjoying it until my Internet dropped. U was putting a lot of pressure on me on the last section hence why I kept locking up :lol: wasn't the best track for the polo, it just has no grip!! I don't mind if John gives me 5 th as their was a fair chance u would have catched me as it was close between us :thumb:
Well done to Ben and everyone else who had pi drops, I would really struggle if I had a pi drop :lol:


----------



## wildwash

i thought the polo looked alright round that track for the most of it, watch out on the next one though john managed to roll last night and then the pits are pain on this track and take alot of time to get in and out.. we dont was as much rolling as at the ring GP track


----------



## Matty03g

If the polo rolls then the ibiza does aswell

The megane should do well though :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Was a good second race with u will, I was enjoying it until my Internet dropped. U was putting a lot of pressure on me on the last section hence why I kept locking up :lol: wasn't the best track for the polo, it just has no grip!! I don't mind if John gives me 5 th as their was a fair chance u would have catched me as it was close between us :thumb:
> Well done to Ben and everyone else who had pi drops, I would really struggle if I had a pi drop :lol:


The ibiza runs alright at 590pi, but 570-580pi is nearly impossible :lol:


----------



## John74

The Polo aint fun with any pi drop as its under powered to start with.


----------



## GR33N

Its a shame im on 570 next week because I really like the track :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

the impreza is not happy at 570 round infineon


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hi guys firstly really sorry if anything happend during a lag moment,

first race was brill had a bad quali but battling well with dano,matty,tank was really good after john *cough* nudged me off  kidding ofc.

2nd race was a nightmare i got great start then few laps in was getting faster and faster then as i came round the right hander about 4 cars were just pilled up and my car went red but carried on and got to the pits and cars were still going round and just no talking which i started getting ideas but i never logged out carried on few more laps thinking maybe my mic was playing up before about lap 10 cars just dropped out and i got really annoyed and just turned it off.

and tbh im starting to get really annoyed with this lagging thing i never used to have a problem all last season untill recently i have checked all my internet ive even had virgin out and replaced it all now last few times i never have any problems untill sunday which obv is now getting on my nerves ! i'll try stick it out but if it carrys on its just pointless. 

Well done Benji! enjoy 570pi


----------



## DAN019780

I know what you mean Tom its getting on my Titts too I got my Xbox setup wireless at the moment but ordered a ethernet wire this morning so I can try it wired to see if helps with the dropping out issues I also think turn 10 servers are to blame for a lot of it,it's funny people couldn't see each others liveries last night as well


----------



## Tom_the_great

well exactly ! i have now tried 2 routers, wired and wireless both times and its just no fun anymore.

i have no other problems with other games and i mean even in forza racing online public lobbys i dont suffer from lag so im at a loss


----------



## IntrAphasE

so the scores are done and in 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html
some good racing last night really feel for those being effected by lag


----------



## John74

How the  am i leading the drivers championship ?

Think T10 servers were having problems last night as i could only see Tom's paint job in race 1 and no ones in race 2 

I had left my modem/router off all night saturday and only put them on to be on laptop for 30 minutes before having 20 minutes practice before the race. I will try shutting them down for a good while before going straight into the race lobby next week just in case , you never know it might help.


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> How the  am i leading the drivers championship ?


because at the min you have 3 points more than 2nd place


----------



## wildwash

Huh? Tank was first last week and I was second on the championship but then scored more points than John but he is ahead of me? 
What am I missing?


----------



## John74

I should be on 169 points , Ian's calculator must be broken :lol:


----------



## admg1

wildwash said:


> Huh? Tank was first last week and I was second on the championship but then scored more points than John but he is ahead of me?
> What am I missing?


I think a few dodgy backhanders have gone on :wave: :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I think a few dodgy backhanders have gone on :wave: :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## wildwash

This weeks starting grid still low on numbers








Squeezing round








First corner madness
























Running wide








Not finding any room back on the track
















Some hang time








































Pack shot








Bright white








Close racing
















Plus net








Leaders








Back pack








Bump on the hill
















Doing the conga? 








Winner


----------



## wildwash

Race 2 line up with one more
















Tight








Bunched up
















Group shot
























Drag race
















This gets interesting tom lags out and we carry on racing








Nice big gap between us








Then off goes admg and I think did I do this?








Then off goes tank with him








But I was all the way back here








But who do these lights belong to?
Think the game thought someone was still racing with us?








Up front some team orders to stay back
















What a lead








Bit weird camera man hanging out next to the loo?


----------



## DAN019780

Great pics will strange with no liveries on some cars


----------



## Dan J

Great shots mate, got to be the most action packed race yet, love the air shots, couple of times I had it going almost sideways over that jump :doublesho

Thanks for doing the photos mate:thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

Nice pics dude, looks like a interesting race to be a part of lol.

Oh and you can win a race on 570pi so man up ben :lol: , but don't as i want will to win.


----------



## IntrAphasE

right so i have been through all my back sheets in the spreadsheet and found the error which gave john a extra 11 points and has been corrected so the tables have been updated


----------



## John74

Great pictures as always Wil :thumb:

Really strange race with paint jobs not loading and people getting hit with lag , just hope the T10 servers are working better next week.


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> right so i have been through all my back sheets in the spreadsheet and found the error which gave john a extra 11 points and has been corrected so the tables have been updated


I should have kept quiet :lol:


----------



## admg1

Great shots as always will :thumb:

So who was driving the invisible car then :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Great photos will :thumb: also I see John and Ian gave me 4 th in race 2, if u want them to swap us round I'm cool with it, I'll leave it up to u dude 
I've just gotta work on my start and blocking off those scoobys if get near the front of the grid again :lol:


----------



## Dan J

Matty03g said:


> Great photos will :thumb: also I see John and Ian gave me 4 th in race 2, if u want them to swap us round I'm cool with it, I'll leave it up to u dude
> I've just gotta work on my start and blocking off those scoobys if get near the front of the grid again :lol:


Our scoobys rock off the start I love it:argie:


----------



## GR33N

Best photos yet Will, shame about the lag and lack of decals.



stevobeavo said:


> Nice pics dude, looks like a interesting race to be a part of lol.
> 
> Oh and you can win a race on 570pi so man up ben :lol: , but don't as i want will to win.


I need to try harder then :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Ben ive updated the decals again ill send you over the new ones at some point  when you about for some testing laddo ?


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Ben ive updated the decals again ill send you over the new ones at some point  when you about for some testing laddo ?


Excellent ill pick it up later. Ive had/got 4 job interviews this week, but they're all in the morning so I should be on most nights. Hopefully tonight though :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Don't worry about it Matty, your welcome to them..maybe let me past with less of a fight on a future race  lol


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> Don't worry about it Matty, your welcome to them..maybe let me past with less of a fight on a future race  lol


Looking forward to future battles on the track will, but now u have some pi back I'll be the one chasing u :lol:
Looking at danos leaderboard time the megane likes this weeks track :thumb:


----------



## John74

Dano has put a stupid quick time on the leaderboard , no chance of me getting close to that running 590pi.


----------



## Matty03g

I'd be happy with 141-142 tbh but that might be a push :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> I'd be happy with 141-142 tbh but that might be a push :lol:


Im probably running 1:45s then on 570pi :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> Dano has put a stupid quick time on the leaderboard , no chance of me getting close to that running 590pi.


Tbh John I hit every corner perfect to get a 140.6 , iam pretty much running mid 141s on average but it's hard to keep the laps clean


----------



## GR33N

Testing with Tom tonight, we ve managed to shave a good few seconds off our lap times :thumb: Hoping to get into the high 1:42s with 570pi


----------



## Dan J

Scooby loves this track.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dan J said:


> Scooby loves this track.


Lies !!! You'll never get the power down over the crests or sweeping corners


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> Lies !!! You'll never get the power down over the crests or sweeping corners


:lol: in your dreams I won't , it's more planted round this track than you think:driver: and the crests are no problem due to the weight:wave:

See you at the finish line


----------



## Tank

Its nice seeing an extra bhp increase in my car this week


----------



## Tank

Just ha a quick go and pulled out a 1:41.6


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dan J said:


> See you at the finish line


now you really are dreaming.... not that ill beat you or anything but more to the fact i never get to half race distance before it dies !!!:lol:

:wall:


----------



## Dan J

Tom_the_great said:


> now you really are dreaming.... not that ill beat you or anything but more to the fact i never get to half race distance before it dies !!!:lol:
> 
> :wall:


:lol:

I wouldn't be able to stomach getting cut off like you do mate and it's frequently every week now isn't it, does it happen any other time or just when your in the lobby with us lot?

I'll still see you at the finish hopefully:tumbleweed:


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Lies !!! You'll never get the power down over the crests or sweeping corners


that line seems so familiar to me, wonder where it could be from  :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't be able to stomach getting cut off like you do mate and it's frequently every week now isn't it, does it happen any other time or just when your in the lobby with us lot?
> 
> I'll still see you at the finish hopefully:tumbleweed:


Just make sure your both behind me on the finish line :wave:


----------



## DAN019780

I see my partner has finally made it in to the 1.40s on the leader board could it be a green team racing front row on Sunday:doublesho


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> I see my partner has finally made it in to the 1.40s on the leader board could it be a green team racing front row on Sunday:doublesho


I doubt it, firstly your Internet will problaly drop in qualifying and secondly admg will probably turn up late after country file :lol:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> I doubt it, firstly your Internet will problaly drop in qualifying and secondly admg will probably turn up late after country file :lol:


Don't worry I'll be on in time, I'm going for the win this week :driver:

That is unless I get hit by an invisible car again :devil: :lol:


----------



## John74

Been testing and carnt get the polo to roll again like i did in the practice race so that should mean i will be on my roof by the end of lap 3 :lol:.


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Been testing and carnt get the polo to roll again like i did in the practice race so that should mean i will be on my roof by the end of lap 3 :lol:.


That was funny, one minute you were on my bumper then suddenly airborne in my rear view mirror:lol:


----------



## John74

Right down to 1:40.495 now and still not managed to roll it again despite my best efforts :driver:


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> Right down to 1:40.495 now and still not managed to roll it again despite my best efforts :driver:


How your managing to get that sort of time with 590 pi in the polo is beyond me John had a go in the polo last night and it's hard work

Don't no why it wouldn't let you in the lobby last night John stupid turn 10 servers again


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> How your managing to get that sort of time with 590 pi in the polo is beyond me John had a go in the polo last night and it's hard work
> 
> Don't no why it wouldn't let you in the lobby last night John stupid turn 10 servers again


Hes making me look bad now :devil: .:lol:.


----------



## Tank

Im going to rip my hair out with this track that slow chicane is putting me right off


----------



## John74

DAN019780 said:


> How your managing to get that sort of time with 590 pi in the polo is beyond me John had a go in the polo last night and it's hard work
> 
> Don't no why it wouldn't let you in the lobby last night John stupid turn 10 servers again


Doing on an empty track is one thing , grid full of cars is another :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

590pi can be an easy win, ive done it twice :lol:


----------



## Marty11

hey i was wondering you had any space for tonights race and if i could join?? just get back to me if you can.

cheers

H


----------



## John74

Right after tonights problems which where out of any ones control we are left with a few options as to what to do.

1 , run race 2 next week and put remaining rounds back 1 week

2 , re-run the infineon round next week

3 , award double points for the race 1 result

4 , void the round and carry on with the next round

Thoughts ?


----------



## DAN019780

The first option seems best to me run the second race next week and put the remaining rounds back one week hopefully Tom can join in too and gets some points any one how missed this week and turn up next week would just have to sit one race out 

Well done admg on crashing a whole lobby!!!:lol:


----------



## admg1

I'm sorry again to everyone for causing the problems last night, I don't even know how my disc got scratched so badly. I've ordered a new copy so hopefully that will arrive by next week.

I think the only fair thing to do is race the second race on Sunday, unless it was possible to get everyone together during the week to race it one evening.

Double points would be good for me but not so great for those that had an accident or rolled it last night.


----------



## Matty03g

It gotta be option 1 for me, race 1 I was 5th then rolled It and came 8th or 9th so I would be looking to improve on that in race 2. 
What if we all turned up at 7.30 on Sunday and race the second race followed by maple valley. Is it normal direction or reverse? ( Johns got it as normal but Ian spread sheet says reverse ) :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

How about we shorten the race distance down to 8 laps and then still do mapple valley after? With how many races we have left we are already going in to August and pushing it one more week into summer holiday could mean more people in able to race in the last rounds?


----------



## Tom_the_great

IMO there are a couple of options either try run the race before 8 as im pretty sure most that were on are normally on before anyway.

or just scrap it and double points for next weeks races which could make it very interesting.


ps who ever had lap 4 this week won toms dropout bonus which is 12months broadband from plus net which is in real terms about 2-3mins  haha.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> IMO there are a couple of options either try run the race before 8 as im pretty sure most that were on are normally on before anyway.
> 
> or just scrap it and double points for next weeks races which could make it very interesting.
> 
> ps who ever had lap 4 this week won toms dropout bonus which is 12months broadband from plus net which is in real terms about 2-3mins  haha.


thanks tom get in


----------



## IntrAphasE

and on the note of what to do i think the best option is run infineon race 2 either before or after maple


----------



## John74

Would have to be before as points and pi drops would need to worked out.


----------



## Tank

Run the race before hand or do the whole race again


----------



## Tom_the_great

IntrAphasE said:


> thanks tom get in


Don't get it :s what am I missing lol you hoping to do well ay maple ?


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> Don't get it :s what am I missing lol you hoping to do well ay maple ?


no i guessed at 4 laps before you dropped out


----------



## John74

admg1 said:


> I'm sorry again to everyone for causing the problems last night, I don't even know how my disc got scratched so badly. I've ordered a new copy so hopefully that will arrive by next week.
> 
> I think the only fair thing to do is race the second race on Sunday, unless it was possible to get everyone together during the week to race it one evening.
> 
> Double points would be good for me but not so great for those that had an accident or rolled it last night.


These things happen and carnt be helped , running the race during the week is not an option as Intraphase and myself work nights during the week.



Matty03g said:


> It gotta be option 1 for me, race 1 I was 5th then rolled It and came 8th or 9th so I would be looking to improve on that in race 2.
> What if we all turned up at 7.30 on Sunday and race the second race followed by maple valley. Is it normal direction or reverse? ( Johns got it as normal but Ian spread sheet says reverse ) :thumb:


Normal direction as we did reverse in season 1 :thumb:



Tank said:


> Run the race before hand or do the whole race again


Thinking of re-running the whole event again as not all can get on before 8 , will mean pushing back the remaining events by 1 week.


----------



## wildwash

I think double the points and move on..two weeks running on the same track doesn't leave much point in testing and tuning this week and it wasn't even a full lobby meaning more points all round..

I'm real life racing if you rolled on the first racing they may well not even get your car back out for the next one anyway..more realistic lol


----------



## Matty03g

Whatever we do do, it would be better make decision ASAP, so people can do testing and tuning for maple valley if we are racing it this Sunday.
Reckon theirs gonna be a few upside down polos and Ibizas on the road side at maple valley :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

+2 on the above 

roll on maple and double points... then i can miss out even more after lap 3 this time?


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> Whatever we do do, it would be better make decision ASAP, so people can do testing and tuning for maple valley if we are racing it this Sunday.
> Reckon theirs gonna be a few upside down polos and Ibizas on the road side at maple valley :lol:


I was thinking the same thing do I practice for maple valley and if so do i practice with 600,590 or dare I say it 580pi.:doublesho probably have to try all 3 just in case


----------



## mlister5500

Tom_the_great said:


> +2 on the above
> 
> roll on maple and double points... then i can miss out even more after lap 3 this time?


I agree, double points and carry on to next round.


----------



## Matty03g

Thought I'd have a little go in the megane round Infineon irl and Got a 140.299 :lol:
That megane is a beast :thumb:


----------



## John74

You lot are just evil you just want to see me trying to go around Maple Valley with 570pi :lol:

If everyone is happy to go with the double points then that is what we shall do , saves messing about.

I thing i was wondering , who has the game saved to their harddrive and who plays the game from the disc ? just wondering if this might have a link with some people suffering lag ??


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> You lot are just evil you just want to see me trying to go around Maple Valley with 570pi :lol:
> 
> If everyone is happy to go with the double points then that is what we shall do , saves messing about.
> 
> I thing i was wondering , who has the game saved to their harddrive and who plays the game from the disc ? just wondering if this might have a link with some people suffering lag ??


I play from the disc mate but can save it to hard drive if it will help :thumb:
Also ive got The newer Xbox with built in wireless, is a cable better?


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> You lot are just evil you just want to see me trying to go around Maple Valley with 570pi :lol:
> 
> If everyone is happy to go with the double points then that is what we shall do , saves messing about.
> 
> I thing i was wondering , who has the game saved to their harddrive and who plays the game from the disc ? just wondering if this might have a link with some people suffering lag ??


Iam happy with double points it is the easier way to do it I play the game from the disc but like matty I will put it on my hard drive if I've got the space how do I put it on the hard drive do you still need the disc to start the game


----------



## wildwash

I always play my games from the hard drive figure there is less chance of it getting so hot from spinning the disk the whole time and it can run quicker


----------



## GR33N

Im happy to double the points :thumb:


----------



## admg1

I'm happy to double the points as well :thumb:

My new copy of Forza arrived today so hopefully there won't be any problems on Sunday


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> I play from the disc mate but can save it to hard drive if it will help :thumb:
> Also ive got The newer Xbox with built in wireless, is a cable better?


I always have my xbox on a wired connection , wireless not the best when playing multiplayer games.



DAN019780 said:


> Iam happy with double points it is the easier way to do it I play the game from the disc but like matty I will put it on my hard drive if I've got the space how do I put it on the hard drive do you still need the disc to start the game


To install onto harddrive just put game into the tray , dont start the game but instead press the blue x button and you should see the option to install disc and yes you still need to have the disc in your xbox to play the game but disc will only spin for a minute or so then stop and run from the harddrive. The xbox will be quieter and cooler as a result as it does not have to spin the disc all the time to read the game information :thumb:.


----------



## mlister5500

Marty11 said:


> hey i was wondering you had any space for tonights race and if i could join?? just get back to me if you can.
> 
> cheers
> 
> H


John this question has gone unanswered. As you are race control :driver:it will be your decision. I believe he would like to join next week.


----------



## wildwash

Sorry pics are a day late I had trouble with everything last night








Rare sight,Ians Scooby right at the back for the start








First corner looking good








Team blue?
















Team tapping?
































John pulling a slight lead
















Cutting corners








I got a bit hot on the brakes








Pack shot








And then what a crash!
Starts with Ben giving Matty a tap








Then matty needs some room to get back on the track








So tom gives him the room








But catches Bens back quarter








And team tapping goes sideways








But Ian keeps hard on the power and hits the side of tom giving a fair bit of damage








So the hit to tom sends him back into Ben the second time








So then we get a red arrow style split and Ian goes to the wall and Ben goes up the hill








Tom gets running again and over he goes








Things up front still look good








But then over goes our next victim and tank is out








This really throws off me and admg with tank sitting on the apex








And off we both go








Battle at the back








Tom couldn't hang around much more








After Ian gets repaired and back on track in a race with Matty goes to pay tank a visit








And that's all I got from the race one today


----------



## wildwash

Race two would have been good for pictures with the light settings
























With a lock up








And that's it as the storefront on the Xbox was giving me grief loading pictures


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos again will :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Great pics will so much action in one race 

Next week should be a busy week too I even managed too roll the megane in practice


----------



## stevobeavo

Nice pics dude. Meeeegane 2,3,4. That's what i like to see.


----------



## wildwash

I am excited about mapple I think there should be some real action and great racing there


----------



## GR33N

Brilliant pics again mate.

Sorry to Tom and Matty for causing som accidents, I didnt see to pick up a great deal of damage from any incident despite the looks of it :lol:


----------



## admg1

Great pics again will :thumb:
Thanks for taking the time to do them.


----------



## Tank

Ok lets get on with maple valley what am i going in to on this one then A590 or A600? Need to know as I hate this track and need extensive testing for it. As I rolled last race i suspect it is going to be A600 for me


----------



## John74

Marty11 said:


> hey i was wondering you had any space for tonights race and if i could join?? just get back to me if you can.
> 
> cheers
> 
> H





mlister5500 said:


> John this question has gone unanswered. As you are race control :driver:it will be your decision. I believe he would like to join next week.


Sorry missed that question , sadly i have to say no at the moment as i have said no to people before about joining mid season.

Keep an eye on the gaming section though as im already working on an idea that we could run for season 3 and will most likely have a space or two that will be up for grabs :thumb:



Tank said:


> Ok lets get on with maple valley what am i going in to on this one then A590 or A600? Need to know as I hate this track and need extensive testing for it. As I rolled last race i suspect it is going to be A600 for me


If i remember right you was 590 last time out and ended up on your roof so yes you will be back to your full 600 at Maple Valley.


----------



## GR33N

Yey, 580 around Maple :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Yey, 580 around Maple :lol:


What times are u getting with 580 Ben? 1.42s maybe


----------



## Tank

Yay full power for maple i need it lol


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> What times are u getting with 580 Ben? 1.42s maybe


Not a clue mate, I went on earlier but only to thrash Johns rival time for this Forza Summer Tournament thing :lol:

** sits and waits for John to annihilate me on the rivals time board **


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> Not a clue mate, I went on earlier but only to thrash Johns rival time for this Forza Summer Tournament thing :lol:
> 
> ** sits and waits for John to annihilate me on the rivals time board **


On what ??? will have to wait until tomorrow to see as i have to get to a boring thing called work .


----------



## Tom_the_great

may have to have a go at that  i cant do a lap without flipping WTF! haha


----------



## Tom_the_great

i was close but messed up so about 400's off but hey ho


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> On what ??? will have to wait until tomorrow to see as i have to get to a boring thing called work .


Its B class around Mugello Full Circuit, its for some competition Turn10/Forza have running to win some stuff, this is just a qualifying round though I think.

and as for work, its hard being a student during the summer   haha


----------



## Tom_the_great

haha how your job interviews go bud ? i should hopefully be around for some testing thurs/fri?


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> haha how your job interviews go bud ? i should hopefully be around for some testing thurs/fri?


Didnt get 2 of them, but I knew that before I went. Still waiting on the other 2 :thumb:

As for testing, I should be around at some point :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> may have to have a go at that  i cant do a lap without flipping WTF! haha


I can't imagine 2 lots of 12 laps without rolling it 
Think I'm just gonna turn up to make up the numbers and to supply will with some upside down photos :lol:


----------



## GR33N

I think I nearly flipped it last year in the Intergra but managed to get it back on 4 wheels :lol: 

Although I wont do well around Maple because its another flowing track with fast corners  :lol:


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> may have to have a go at that  i cant do a lap without flipping WTF! haha


Er you need to go quicker again now :thumb:



Matty03g said:


> I can't imagine 2 lots of 12 laps without rolling it
> Think I'm just gonna turn up to make up the numbers and to supply will with some upside down photos :lol:


Maple is the worst track for the Polo as it will flip very easy if you try and touch those curbs, at least i will get some pi back :lol:


----------



## Tank

Forgot to mention can the club leader send me an invite to the club please


----------



## John74

Tank said:


> Forgot to mention can the club leader send me an invite to the club please


Will send invite out later when i get on :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

And for me please ?


----------



## John74

Sent and sent :thumb:


----------



## John74

Just to remind everyone of the PI drops from the last race.

1st -20pi ( me  570pi now )
2nd -10pi 
3rd no change
4th or lower recovers 10pi if removed in previous races.

With everything i have forgot which order the 3 meganes finish in 2nd, 3rd and fourth.

No updates from Ian for a few days now as he is floating around silverstone so if you see someones tent drifting down the main straight causing a safety car who know who to blame :lol:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Just to remind everyone of the PI drops from the last race.
> 
> 1st -20pi ( me  570pi now )
> 2nd -10pi
> 3rd no change
> 4th or lower recovers 10pi if removed in previous races.
> 
> With everything i have forgot which order the 3 meganes finish in 2nd, 3rd and fourth.
> 
> No updates from Ian for a few days now as he is floating around silverstone so if you see someones tent drifting down the main straight causing a safety car who know who to blame :lol:


A months rain in 24hours .... where shall I go? a field with a tent of course :lol: LMAO :wave:


----------



## DAN019780

The 3 meganes were me 2nd then admg 3rd and will 4th so it's a pi drop for me and I hate maple valley


----------



## John74

So pi drops for Maple should be.......

John74 570
BEN GR33N 580
Intraphase 580
Dano 590

Everyone else full 600 which will please tank :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

I did a little testing last night on 600 and looks good but a few leader board times arnt this seasons btcc cars so hard to tell where I should be


----------



## m4drx

how do i get involved in this?


----------



## John74

m4drx said:


> how do i get involved in this?


No openings for season 2 but keep an eye on the gaming section for season 3 as we will likely have a few spaces up for grabs :thumb:


----------



## Tank

Is it maple valley full reverse?


----------



## Tom_the_great

maple valley full normal

we did reverse last year.


----------



## Tank

O right just looked on the spread it says rev full


----------



## Tom_the_great

Tis Mr phase needs to update it  what times are we getting I was doing 1.39 but hope to get 1.37 or low 1.38


----------



## Tank

I hate maple valley as it is and only managing 1.40 at the min but that was a quick tune just need to tweek the camber a little im using too much of the inside tyre


----------



## wildwash

I got my quickest time tonight then went to check leader board only to find Xbox live was down..website not working and test showed up server error code after all test complete so I guess it was broken hope it will still update the time I got


----------



## GR33N

I ****ing hate this track! I cant even do 3 laps without flipping it, think ill just start the race and go sit in the gravel somewhere!


----------



## John74

Join the club :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Yep and me :lol:
Would a heavier car help John? We could take of the weight reduction and add hp instead :speechles


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Yep and me :lol:
> Would a heavier car help John? We could take of the weight reduction and add hp instead :speechles


It won't make a difference mate. You could drive a tank around maple valley and you would still roll it if you hit the curbs :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Argh !!!! Hate it soooo much your beating your time an flip car goes over lol going to be fun rscr


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> It won't make a difference mate. You could drive a tank around maple valley and you would still roll it if you hit the curbs :lol:


We could use the transit vans:lol:


----------



## DAN019780

So all I've got to do is stay on the track and avoid the rolling cars and I've got half a chance of a good finish he he:thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

@will - have you tryed my basic setup? I remember hitting the kerbs round maple reverse with no trouble at all.


----------



## wildwash

Your setup was no better than the one I am using..second corner I have rolled and as you come under the bridge I have rolled also..the setup I am using I have more corner grip so can afford to stay clear of the curbs and still get a good time


----------



## Matty03g

What's gonna go first, toms Internet droppin 2/1 favourite or Tom rolling the Ibiza 3/1 second favourite :lol: place your bets please


----------



## wildwash

I say Tom rolls then rage quits and says it was lag lol


----------



## Tank

Ill go with rolling it because i keep doing it too on those god damn apexes think im going to but more weight into it to see if it will just eat the apexes up lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

You can all go jump off a cliff....







*can I have odds for rolling then lagging out on exit of pits haha


----------



## wildwash

Where did everyone go for the races after? Only me and tank here


----------



## GR33N

wildwash said:


> Where did everyone go for the races after? Only me and tank here


servers crashed out, so we left


----------



## John74

Yep servers playing up no one could get back into online multiplayer.

Some good racing tonight , gutted to have rolled out of 2nd in the second race with just two laps to go


----------



## GR33N

Im really happy with tonights results, I really expected to be last and upside down in less than 5seconds :lol:

Apologies to whoever I was in contact with on lap 1, race 2, Tom tagged me and I was just a passenger from there onwards


----------



## DAN019780

Some good racing last night plenty of action everywhere in both races Iam well pleased with a 4th and a 2nd can't believe how many cars rolled!!!


----------



## Matty03g

Yep was some good racing, sorry for tapping John and Ian  in race 1. I got tapped myself in race 2 and managed to come 4 th by dodging the rolling cars :lol:
Shame admg rolled it when in 1st place :lol:


----------



## admg1

Well last night started off well for me, qualifying 2nd and finishing 3rd in race 1.
I then managed to avoid Tank and Wills coming together on the first corner of race 2 and had the lead. I had about a 200ft gap but stupidly pushed it to much, caught a kerb and ended up on my roof :devil: :wall:

I had a little hissy fit after that and launched my controller and headset :lol:

I think I need to get quite a bit of practice in for Sedona because I dont know the track at all and was all over the place in the practice race last night.

Well done Will for winning both races :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Thanks admg, it was bad luck going over I was trying to stay clear or curbs but every now and then catch one and it's a game of chance if it thows you over or gives you another chance, cars upside down on the track was a fun old game lol I really didn't expect to win last night,came as a bit of a shock..


----------



## Tank

I was suprised with my super quick set up before the races. Just didnt have the speed on the corners with those horrible apex's wanting to flip the ibiza at any moment had a few scary moments with will hoping the apex's would do there job on me.

Race 1 was good bit scary with a little bit o sweaty palm syndrome going on but managed to finish 2nd.

Race 2 was a different story I had a little ding dong on the first corner with will and a fee others putting me on the grass luckly managing to stop it sliding. Then yet again apex's trying to do there job again, but managed to go from 9th to 7th not expecting to gain anymore places until the dreaded apex took victims in the masses pushing me up to 3rd with some twitchy moments dodging cars that flipped right infront of me. Pushing me up to 3rd with matty right on my tail having a few challenges. Then a few scary moments later admg with a little toof action pushin me up a place still followed by matty reading the small print that comes on glass haha.

Good races overall shame those apex's were ruthless was expecting just the ibiza's to fall over. 

Shame to the rest atleast sedona has the flat type so hopefully no falling over and should be a good race.

Well done will for being greedy in both races and qualifying haha


----------



## GR33N

Loving Sedona, just done a 1:13.270 with 590pi. Not sure if that will ultimately be quick, but the car feels great


----------



## Tank

Im on 590 too ben so will be a good challenge between us two i think


----------



## GR33N

Tank said:


> Im on 590 too ben so will be a good challenge between us two i think


Nice, I think Ian is also on 590pi :thumb: Should be fun


----------



## Dan J

same here couldnt get back in so logged off,

epic fail on both races for me last night, went on some mad rolls through those s bends.

must of been Toms fault


----------



## mlister5500

Gutted I missed last night. Had to work at wimbledon and didn't get home till 9.30.


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Loving Sedona, just done a 1:13.270 with 590pi. Not sure if that will ultimately be quick, but the car feels great


Haven't u learnt your lesson yet Ben, if u get to quick with 590 pi you'll end up on 570 again :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

GR33N said:


> Nice, I think Ian is also on 590pi :thumb: Should be fun


I think i stay on 590pi so that's 4 of us its going to be a good race need to practice abit don't now the track that well


----------



## Tank

Yep should be fun hopefully not coming high on the board dont like 580 its horrible haha


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Haven't u learnt your lesson yet Ben, if u get to quick with 590 pi you'll end up on 570 again :lol:


590pi win is how I roll :thumb: Ive only seen 600pi once this season :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Maple makes for some interesting racing.. bit of a damage repair bill for this race lol








Grid line up after quail








First corner madness
















Pack shot








First to meet maples bad ways was Ian with a nice roll at the top of the hill








Then at the bottom of the hill Tom and Ben watched Dan go over








But a couple of corners later tom thought he could do better








So Dan tried again








And flipped over Ian
















A right way up picture


----------



## wildwash

Race two started with us all back the right way up








A ding dong from me and tank and we went drifting








Leaving a nice gap up the inside for Admg and Dano to take a look








Then team tap got things messy
















Things looked good for a Megane 1,2,3








Racing got rough at the back as people tried to stay clear of the sausages








But this did not help








1,2,3 still looked good as we spread out








Then Admg started shouting








And was very unhappy as he watched us go past
Obstacles all over the track caught Dano out and took on some nasty damage








Ian then did well to avoid another roller








Then slammed on the brakes but still slammed into Dan








Dano's damage and john pushing got john an extra place








And then my replay ended..so I didn't get the last few bits of action but there was some more rolling and crashing lol


----------



## DAN019780

Great pics will got to love maple valley never a boring race


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos again will, was some great action.

Now I know it was toms fault for tapping Ben and sending him into me on the first bend in race 2 , so u better watch out Sunday Tom :devil::lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Thanks for the photos again will, was some great action.
> 
> Now I know it was toms fault for tapping Ben and sending him into me on the first bend in race 2 , so u better watch out Sunday Tom :devil::lol:


I told you it was Toms fault when it happened :lol:


----------



## admg1

Great photos again will :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Awesome photos will  

Wasn't my fault.... team orders to make sure he gets pi back haha 

Looking forward to this week apparently the seats good so nerd to get testing


----------



## Dan J

Great shots Will, that was a funny race with nearly everyone having a tipping session.


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Awesome photos will
> 
> Wasn't my fault.... team orders to make sure he gets pi back haha
> 
> Looking forward to this week apparently the seats good so nerd to get testing


on tonight?


----------



## IntrAphasE

And here it is my apologies on the delay had a manic few weeks but the scores are all fully updated 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## DAN019780

Just one question should I be on 590 pi this week as its not on the spreadsheet don't wont to practice with the wrong pi:thumb:

Cheers for doing the scores Ian thing are getting interesting in both team and single championship tables


----------



## John74

Next sundays race i should be on 580pi too :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

corrections made 2 two weeks of updates was confusing lol


----------



## GR33N

DAN019780 said:


> Just one question should I be on 590 pi this week as its not on the spreadsheet don't wont to practice with the wrong pi:thumb:
> 
> Cheers for doing the scores Ian thing are getting interesting in both team and single championship tables


I hope you're not holding anymore speed/time in your pocket, because im struggling to beat you :lol:

Ive just beaten you with a 1:12.949 but thats really all ive got haha


----------



## DAN019780

GR33N said:


> I hope you're not holding anymore speed/time in your pocket, because im struggling to beat you :lol:
> 
> Ive just beaten you with a 1:12.949 but thats really all ive got haha


I was hoping to get into the 1:12 but Iam on the limit mate tbh it's hard just getting low 1:13s lap after lap and keeping them clean but Iam still learning the track so you never no


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> I hope you're not holding anymore speed/time in your pocket, because im struggling to beat you :lol:
> 
> Ive just beaten you with a 1:12.949 but thats really all ive got haha


Showoff :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Showoff :lol:


Me, never. :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Anyone beat me yet? Not been on for a day


----------



## John74

Not been on since sunday :car:


----------



## admg1

I had my first go since Sunday last night and only managed a 1.13.7.
I'm going to try again tonight to see if I can improve on that


----------



## Tom_the_great

I'll beat it ben just need the time haha may get on tonight for few hours


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Anyone beat me yet? Not been on for a day


If I lucky enough to be driving the megane I would beat it easily 

Im gonna try and get 1.12 in the polo though


----------



## DAN019780

I'll have a good go later 1:12 would be lovely has anyone got into the top 1000 for the next round of the summer stadium rivals event need to be top 1000 to get into next round


----------



## Tom_the_great

i had a go in the btcc car and got near 1300 but i thought it was top 100 ??? i may have a go later with the lotus seems to be the car of choice


----------



## DAN019780

Right you are Tom its top 100 that's going to take something special to do that


----------



## Tank

I havent been on forza since sunday will give it a crack tonight


----------



## Matty03g

Finally, managed a 1.12.8 last night  but as for getting that race day I not so sure, I was pushing hard to get that. The last set of bends are a f pain :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Finally, managed a 1.12.8 last night  but as for getting that race day I not so sure, I was pushing hard to get that. The last set of bends are a f pain :lol:


Just seen it, I cant be bothered trying anymore, I think ive got reasonable race pace for 590pi


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Just seen it, I cant be bothered trying anymore, I think ive got reasonable race pace for 590pi


Toms given me strick instructions to stop u getting 570pi again :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Toms given me strick instructions to stop u getting 570pi again :lol:


thats nice of him :lol:


----------



## Tank

Ive given up im better on tracks with slow corners and not as fast struggling to get 1.13 so should of tuned the car all week o well tomorrow is tuning day


----------



## wildwash

Not got a leaderboard time that's very good but I still have consistent pace so I hope I will do alright in the long race.hoping my hands don't just cramp up after doing paint work on my truck yesterday with Steve it was a bit of a killer.. Maybe do some hand stretches ready for the race lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

well im hoping that having half my back still numb from having more tattoo work on it isnt going to affect me to much


----------



## wildwash

Lol I always sit on the edge of my seat when racing, this season has such close racing I can't sit back and relax


----------



## Tank

Yet another struggle for me to get in the lobby


----------



## wildwash

Think it's everyone tonight


----------



## Tank

Taking the mick im just going to rest my router again


----------



## mlister5500

Won't let me in. Tell me there is network problems


----------



## admg1

I've just reset my router, hopefully I can get in this time.


----------



## wildwash

Let's all just play a different race game


----------



## GR33N

"me, you, a rubber duck and a dremel" the most constructive thing to happen all evening :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

That's enough for me Ive come off haven't got Morden warfare so I'll hopefully see you all next week for some actual racing if turn 10 allow it are we going to put each race back a week


----------



## Matty03g

servers, was looking forward to racing tonight 

Just have to race Sedona next week :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Well I'm glad we finally got to race. I can't believe I won and managed to lap John twice.........


Yeah like that would ever happen :lol:

Hopefully the servers will play ball next week and we can all actually race.


----------



## Dannbodge

I really want to get in on this. Currently in another forum league that I have won twice


----------



## GR33N

Dannbodge said:


> I really want to get in on this. Currently in another forum league that I have won twice


Time to step up into the mens league then :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

We could also base the points on the leaderboard for Sedona :speechles
Might be the only way I'd ever win a race :lol:


----------



## John74

Well that was pants 

After an hour of trying to get in any lobby a few of us went to play MW3 and to be honest the lobbies were not much better so might not have been just T10 servers but an xbox live problem.

Will try again next sunday and bump the remaining races back a week.



Dannbodge said:


> I really want to get in on this. Currently in another forum league that I have won twice


No spots open for season 2 but keep an eye out for when we build up to season 3 as there may be a few spots open and a few people already wanting places.


----------



## Tank

Photos from this week.

Lots of action ill let them speak for themselves haha


----------



## GR33N

Tank said:


> Photos from this week.
> 
> Lots of action ill let them speak for themselves haha


Its like listening to racing on the radio this, thrilling


----------



## mlister5500

After last nights antics did the race go ahead. Or are putting them back a week.


----------



## GR33N

mlister5500 said:


> After last nights antics did the race go ahead. Or are putting them back a week.





> Will try again next sunday and bump the remaining races back a week.


 Hopefully their servers/XBL works next week


----------



## admg1

Excellent photos tank, I think you captured the race perfectly :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge

Might have to steal some of your ideas from this for the league I'm in :lol:


----------



## Tank

Thought i may aswell take a turn capturing the spirit of motor racing as xbox live killed it haha


----------



## Dannbodge

Yeah. The one I'm in is constantly won by the same people and tbh iy is getting boring. Although we now do qualifying


----------



## GR33N

Dannbodge said:


> Might have to steal some of your ideas from this for the league I'm in :lol:


Bernie "John74" Ecclestone, may have a law suit for you one that one :lol:


----------



## John74

The racers make a championship , mmm must get you lot signed up to a contract  it wont cost you to much :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Looking forward to racing sunday
Hopefully we can get some racing done and the servers etc, don't play up again.
Looking for a polo 1st and 2nd


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Looking forward to racing sunday
> Hopefully we can get some racing done and the servers etc, don't play up again.
> Looking for a polo 1st and 2nd


You'll have to crash me out first :wave:


----------



## GR33N

Ive just swapped my broadband ... bet you can guess who to ....






and Tom, this is exactly how I envisage you :thumb: :lol:


----------



## GR33N

and, unfortunately I wont be racing tonight  Going to see Dark Knight Rises t'up North in Sheffield IMAX


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> and, unfortunately I wont be racing tonight  Going to see Dark Knight Rises t'up North in Sheffield IMAX


Thats a shame mate 
Who's Tom gonna crash into now:lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Thats a shame mate
> Who's Tom gonna crash into now:lol:


you probably :lol:


----------



## John74

Having a good day today so lets hope the T10 servers dont play up again and spoil things.


----------



## IntrAphasE

i have not long finished a 2 hour practice session for the super gt300 championship im in with out a glitch so fingers crossed the turn 10 carry on playing ball


----------



## Tank

Summit going on with bt infinity at all?


----------



## Tank

Anyone else having trouble??? Im going to throw my xbox and router theough the window in a min


----------



## Tank

Count me out i cant get in stupid thing


----------



## DAN019780

Well it wasn't the best week for me at least I'll get back to 600pi roll on luguna seca
Well done Ben and Tom for two good wins


----------



## Matty03g

Wasnt the best first race for me, think Daves lagging car smashed me of track and into the wall but ,the photos may shed some light on it, second race was better and had some good racing with Dave but let Ben past on the last bend when I went in quick sand  :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Wasnt the best first race for me, think Daves lagging car smashed me of track and into the wall but ,the photos may shed some light on it, second race was better and had some good racing with Dave but let Ben past on the last bend when I went in quick sand  :lol:


You could have taken Dave with you into the sand :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> You could have taken Dave with you into the sand :lol:


Sorry mate, I did try my best to push Dave into the sand :lol:
But he was to quick


----------



## IntrAphasE

A extremely interesting night of racing which is reflected in the scores one of the most mixed up evenings we have had 
but the scores are in with a joint 1st place meaning both take the 20pi drop so the next highest scoring racer takes the 10pi drop all i will say is it will make for some interesting racing at round 11 Laguna Seca

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

oh and ben hope you didnt get eaten alive by your collection of beasties


----------



## Tank

Gutted i couldnt race last night it was a fault with bt and the problem didnt get resolved until about half 9. Checked my internet speed while they were having problems and it was running at 0.9mbps lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tank said:


> Gutted i couldnt race last night it was a fault with bt and the problem didnt get resolved until about half 9. Checked my internet speed while they were having problems and it was running at 0.9mbps lol


sorry to hear that tank you was missed on the grid but bring on laguna seca hopefully you have a better night


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> A extremely interesting night of racing which is reflected in the scores one of the most mixed up evenings we have had
> but the scores are in with a joint 1st place meaning both take the 20pi drop so the next highest scoring racer takes the 10pi drop all i will say is it will make for some interesting racing at round 11 Laguna Seca
> i should also mention the first of the drop scores comes into play at round 11 so the tables will be mixed right up
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html
> 
> oh and ben hope you didnt get eaten alive by your collection of beasties


Best 11 rounds to count so dropped scores start from round 12 onwards :thumb:

 another PI drop for  sake leave me alone


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Best 11 rounds to count so dropped scores start from round 12 onwards :thumb:
> 
> another PI drop for  sake leave me alone


my bad john thouoght was 11 oh well edited but yeah yet one more pi drop for you


----------



## Dan J

well last night sucked for me, got spun on the first corner by whoever which left me playing catch up and by lap 9 or so i couldnt be bothered. race two saw more skooby nudging which again left me on the back foot.


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> A extremely interesting night of racing which is reflected in the scores one of the most mixed up evenings we have had
> but the scores are in with a joint 1st place meaning both take the 20pi drop so the next highest scoring racer takes the 10pi drop all i will say is it will make for some interesting racing at round 11 Laguna Seca
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html
> 
> oh and ben hope you didnt get eaten alive by your collection of beasties


So, Team Tom (as im now calling it) appears to be screwed for next race :lol: however we're looking good for the team championship now :thumb:

and Ian I didn't get eaten by the tarantula or attacked by the Chinook and I haven't see that ****roach looking thing either :lol: Not sure if not seeing it is a good idea tho :tumbleweed:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> and Ian I didn't get eaten by the tarantula or attacked by the Chinook and I haven't see that ****roach looking thing either :lol: Not sure if not seeing it is a good idea tho :tumbleweed:


you never know ben might of followed you to bed and you eat it in your sleep


----------



## Tank

Lets see if i can dominate next week to grab points back as im now out of the top three this will have to change. Sounds like it was an interesting race last night


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Best 11 rounds to count so dropped scores start from round 12 onwards :thumb:
> 
> another PI drop for  sake leave me alone


Sorry John, if I didn't make that mistake on the last bend Ben would have not past me meaning u would have no pi drop :wall: stupid sand :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

oh well matty thats how its goes johns used to it 
im looking forward to not having a pi drop for the first time since hockenhiem


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> oh well matty thats how its goes johns used to it
> im looking forward to not having a pi drop for the first time since hockenhiem


Well that makes you favourite for the race then, no pressure :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Sorry John, if I didn't make that mistake on the last bend Ben would have not past me meaning u would have no pi drop :wall: stupid sand :lol:


HAAAAA HAAAAAA what a way to screw your team mate :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> HAAAAA HAAAAAA what a way to screw your team mate :lol:


Yeah but it also made u get an extra 10 pi mate :wave: :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> Yeah but it also made u get an extra 10 pi mate :wave: :lol:


have you not seen ben race:driver: pi drop or not he wins :thumb:

is there going to be many cars rolling at leguna?


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> have you not seen ben race:driver: pi drop or not he wins :thumb:
> 
> is there going to be many cars rolling at leguna?


With 570 and 580 pi are u sure team Tom can pick up enough speed to roll it :lol:


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> have you not seen ben race:driver: pi drop or not he wins :thumb:
> 
> is there going to be many cars rolling at leguna?


I let him win the first race last night, as he made such an effort to get back and race 

I'm sure I can find somewhere to roll it, but I need to be in 1st place to really make it worthwhile :lol:


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> I let him win the first race last night, as he made such an effort to get back and race
> 
> I'm sure I can find somewhere to roll it, but I need to be in 1st place to really make it worthwhile :lol:


"an effort" not sure thats what the police would have called it if they were behind me on the M1 :lol:


----------



## admg1

GR33N said:


> "an effort" not sure thats what the police would have called it if they were behind me on the M1 :lol:


They would of called it an effort to lose your license :driver: :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

if he told the police the real reason i think the copper may have just called him sad


----------



## wildwash

Sedona was a week late as we had some connection troubles but all the action was still waiting for us with a tight first corner I hope Laguna goes smoother
Start grid








First corner








Bit of bumping








Long shot
















Tom trying hard to resist putting me in the sand








But Ben took the win still being chased right to the end








Second race was shortly behind
















Admg being shown off








Long shot again








Some more rubbing








Team Tom tapping








1,2,3 Meganes.. but all at the back
















Then this took me by surprise








Dano chasing down the scoob when entering the brake zone and locks up a little
Sadly then put himself in the wall








Some good racing on both races and lots of position swaps, Lets go Laguna


----------



## John74

No such thing as a boring race in touring cars :driver::thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Great pics again will:thumb: I was hoping you would miss me driving into the wall I had one of those weeks:lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos will, was some fun racing:thumb:
Looks like danos got admgs brakes ready for the return of laguna this Sunday :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

thanks for the photos will


----------



## admg1

Great photos will :thumb:


----------



## John74

570pi Polo and Laguna Seca not good , who ever wins try not to lap me more than once :lol:


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> 570pi Polo and Laguna Seca not good , who ever wins try not to lap me more than once :lol:


Lmao! Like that's ever going to happen John!


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> 570pi Polo and Laguna Seca not good , who ever wins try not to lap me more than once :lol:


If I remember rightly u were on 580pi last season and still was at the front of the grid, so no excuses John theres still the team to think of :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> If I remember rightly u were on 580pi last season and still was at the front of the grid, so no excuses John theres still the team to think of :lol:


Yeah John, think of the team .... and crash into Matty on the first corner :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Is it too late to join in the remaining races? Lol totally missed this


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> If I remember rightly u were on 580pi last season and still was at the front of the grid, so no excuses John theres still the team to think of :lol:


Yeah that's true, but I soon changed that with my magic brakes :wave: :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Scrim-1- said:


> Is it too late to join in the remaining races? Lol totally missed this


yes scrim it is but keep a eye out for the next event we do


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Yeah that's true, but I soon changed that with my magic brakes :wave: :lol:


How could we forget :lol: dano still won't talk to u !!!:lol:


----------



## Tank

Not bad 1st tune for seca and got a 1.34.725 things can only get better


----------



## DAN019780

Tank said:


> Not bad 1st tune for seca and got a 1.34.725 things can only get better


Dont get to quick tank my best so far is a 134.3 don't won't you getting too near me


----------



## Tank

Im only running A590 too


----------



## Tank

I need points back aswell


----------



## Matty03g

My best so far is 1.34.9 and that's pushing it
Better get back to tuning tonight :car:


----------



## GR33N

Tank said:


> Im only running A590 too


thats no excuse you poof! Ive won everytime I've been on 590pi :lol: .... I think 



IntrAphasE said:


> yes scrim it is but keep a eye out for the next event we do


Looks like we might a full grid again next season with all these people who want to join


----------



## Tom_the_great

well i think ill be picking up the back markers at this rate haha really need to practice ! 580 pi


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> well i think ill be picking up the back markers at this rate haha really need to practice ! 580 pi


Don't worry Tom, bengi will keep u company  :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Don't worry Tom, bengi will keep u company  :lol:


Do one, I'm gunning for a first corner crash with you and John :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Do one, I'm gunning for a first corner crash with you and John :lol:


You'll have to catch us first bengi :wave:
Im looking to extend our lead at top of the constructors table. :driver:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> You'll have to catch us first bengi :wave:
> Im looking to extend our lead at top of the constructors table. :driver:


I think me and Dan will stop that happening :driver: :car: :wave:


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> I think me and Dan will stop that happening :driver: :car: :wave:


Are we going to use the magic brakes again :wave:


----------



## GR33N

DAN019780 said:


> Are we going to use the magic brakes again :wave:


I want them for getting Matty and John :thumb:


----------



## admg1

GR33N said:


> I want them for getting Matty and John :thumb:


I cant get John again, I think I'll get a lifetime ban for that :lol:


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> I cant get John again, I think I'll get a lifetime ban for that :lol:


Share your secrets and ill sort it for you :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Share your secrets and ill sort it for you :lol:


Don't join the dark side admg :lol:


----------



## John74

1:35.661 is the best i can do with the Polo at 570pi  it's going to be a long night :wall:


----------



## John74

admg1 said:


> I cant get John again, I think I'll get a lifetime ban for that :lol:


Just make sure you dont have those magic brakes when you come up to lap me.


----------



## admg1

GR33N said:


> Share your secrets and ill sort it for you :lol:





Matty03g said:


> Don't join the dark side admg :lol:


Maybe I will, maybe I won't 


John74 said:


> Just make sure you dont have those magic brakes when you come up to lap me.


Don't worry I won't be lapping you tonight unless someone else has a magic brake incident.


----------



## Matty03g

Was some great raing again, well done dano and dean for the wins:thumb: 
Was funny overtaking admg on the last bend in race 2 to snatch 4th 
Roll on Suzuka


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Was some great raing again, well done dano and dean for the wins:thumb:
> Was funny overtaking admg on the last bend in race 2 to snatch 4th
> Roll on Suzuka


It wasn't very funny for me. I was to busy watching what you was doing and braked late for the corner and ran wide :wall:

Well done Dan and Dean for the wins :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Glad to get a win under my belt I thought I had blown it with a terrible qaulifying starting in 9th I think but managed to avoid the bumping about and got though the field looking forward to 580 next week:doublesho

Well done dean for wining race 2


----------



## wildwash

Laguna was a good old race last season that we all remember 
The line up looked good with flames popping 








Ian got a good launch but with nowhere to go








But still found his way to the first corner up front
























Admg and Dave have a coming together








Which unfortunately sends Admg out 








Tank gets a little bit sideways








And then comes the line 'well stop pushing me then'








So Matty gives him a push as well leaving Dano a small space to squeeze through








Down the field








RWD going all light a looney 








Just caught it before finding the wall








Dave goes for a lunge up the inside








And over cooks it a little








First three getting close
























Dano starting to get a bit of clean air








Things tight still
















Dano starts looking really racey








I try a move up the outside and Ian makes his car wide








So up the inside is the next option and just make it stick








Dean wants a try 
















But they get hooked together








And Ian is as mean to Dean as everyone was to Tank and gives a little more push








This is not what the number one team driver wants to see








Dean gives Dave loads of room to pass 








Dano makes a move up to second place








Mid field still racing close








Few laps later I run wide and Dano takes the lead
































Dave giving one for the team








And a nice solid win for Dano








Bruised and battered tank needed just one more lap








So a good race all round
Unfortunately I have run out of time for race two just now, I can try find some time tonight but the replay is up on the storefront and I invite anyone to have a go at the second race

well done Dean and Dano for the wins great racing guys


----------



## DAN019780

Nice pics will didn't realise I got so close to tank when I squeezed though


----------



## Tank

DAN019780 said:


> Nice pics will didn't realise I got so close to tank when I squeezed though


Yep nearly a very scary moment happening there even though i did well to move up the grid from 12th to 6th. Still stNding by my saying though "bunch of pirates" haha


----------



## GR33N

Tank said:


> Yep nearly a very scary moment happening there even though i did well to move up the grid from 12th to 6th. Still stNding by my saying though "bunch of pirates" haha


I couldn't brake for Tank, because Matty was right up my ****


----------



## Dan J

great pics, looks like race 1 was action packed, congrats to the winners in both races,

sorry to tank and tom for the nudges in race 2, enjoyed having a hussle with tom for a few laps then my tyres just gave up for a bit and came back at the end of the race


----------



## admg1

Great photos will :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> I couldn't brake for Tank, because Matty was right up my ****


I didnt managed to see tank till it was too late cos I had bengis fat ar in my face  
Thanks for the pics will:thumb:


----------



## John74

Great pictures as always Will :thumb:

Points should start getting interesting now as a few people can drop their lowest scores from this coming sunday :driver:


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Great pictures as always Will :thumb:
> 
> Points should start getting interesting now as a few people can drop their lowest scores from this coming sunday :driver:


Is the team championship the 2 single scores added together from the independent league table or is it the joint scores per round mate :thumb: 
I think u scored more 1 round than both of us together in another round :lol:


----------



## John74

Joint scores per round :thumb:

I need a few more good results before the season ends :car:


----------



## Matty03g

I'd like a good result round Suzuka, but tbh I just hate this track 
Gonna have to put some good few hours practise in I think :driver:


----------



## Tank

I need to grab some points back from last week and the other week when my tinterwap decided to not work


----------



## John74

Seems i have some free time if anyone wants some practice races any night.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Seems i have some free time if anyone wants some practice races any night.


Might get on tonight mate for some practise :thumb:


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Might get on tonight mate for some practise :thumb:


Should be on thursday and friday night , was planning to be on tonight but i buggered up my back while out RC racing.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Should be on thursday and friday night , was planning to be on tonight but i buggered up my back while out RC racing.


Not sure what time I'll be back from golf tonight, but will defo be on Friday night


----------



## mlister5500

I'll be on tonight about 7 ish if any one wants some practice races


----------



## wildwash

I may be about for some racing..no idea what pi I should be testing with though lol maybe 590 again? I came 2nd and 3rd and both times dano was infront so I can't have been first..dean was 1st in the 2nd race but no idea on the first race so I don't know if he beat me or not...

I miss the one race routine


----------



## John74

I will try to get on later depends if i can get sat in comfort with my back playing up.



wildwash said:


> I miss the one race routine


One of the things im looking at for next season.


----------



## DAN019780

Sod this 580pi lark it's looking like I will be racing myself at the back on Sunday reckon its costing me 2 seconds a lap so if everyone wouldnt mind crashing into each other on the first corner that would be nice cheers:thumb:


----------



## John74

You can always join me and Ben at the back and we can have our own 580pi race :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> You can always join me and Ben at the back and we can have our own 580pi race :thumb:


Sounds good to me John


----------



## Matty03g

I might start at the back of the grid with u guys too, I managed a 2.16.09 last night , but that was my only clean lap out of about 10 :lol:


----------



## Tank

Try your maple valley tunes i used mine and i am flying


----------



## Matty03g

Tank said:


> Try your maple valley tunes i used mine and i am flying


Will try the maple setup later, wot times r u getting tank, mid 2.15's maybe


----------



## Tank

Yeah I think so last time I was on was sunday doing the test on suzuka with everyone. I think it was low to mid 1:15's probably beable to get it quicker by adjusting the rear camber as I was running on the insides of the tyres too much. Gearing on the tune was good so a little less downforce and camber should do the trick for everyone I think. Or maybe my tune was just lucky working on that track but something to consider


----------



## John74

Not been able to speak to Ian since tuesday so just quickly worked out pionts and pi from the replays, if fastest laps are wrong let me know.

Points

1 DANO19780 .....38 ( fastest lap race 1 )
2 DeanR32 .........37 ( Pole & fastest lap race 2 )
3 WillDtub...........32
4 Matty03g.........24
5= ADMG1.............19
5= Intraphase2011..19
7 Dave5500..........17
8 John74..............16
9 BEN GR33N.........15
10 Tankaby86.........14
11 Skillz Tom..........13
12 Dubplate Dan......5

PI drops 

BEN GR33N 580
DANO19870 580
John74 580

DeanR32 590
WillDtub 590
Skillz Tom 590


----------



## Tank

Ive managed to get the little bugger round suzuka in 1.15.183 im going for a 1.14 if it kills me lol


----------



## DAN019780

Thanks for working out the pi drops and scores john i think Dean got fastest lap in race 2 Mine was faster but dirty


----------



## Tank

Thats me done 2.14.981 just looked at my original post 1.15 what was i thinking haha


----------



## John74

Rocket powered lol


----------



## GR33N

Definately wont be on tonight guys, going out again


----------



## John74

Hopefully my back will ease up enough so I can sit down in front of the tv as I carnt drive at all when I have tried standing as I'm far to close to the tv.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Hopefully my back will ease up enough so I can sit down in front of the tv as I carnt drive at all when I have tried standing as I'm far to close to the tv.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


I spent 2/3 years standing up playing xbox. Sitting down is wierd for me now since I bought my own place :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Yea but it feels odd leaning with the corner when standing up..I sit in my seat and all over the place like its going to help


----------



## John74

Can just make 2:17.9 It's going to be a painful night in more ways than 1 tonight lol

Sent from an idiot on a smart phone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mlister5500

Hi, I'm possibly going to be 5 -10 minutes late getting on tonight, would you be able to wait for me please........


----------



## John74

Some good racing last night , Tank made it look far to easy once he got past Ian's widest car on forza. 

Sent from an idiot on a smart phone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN019780

Good racing last night for me had good battle with Tom in the first race only to be out dragged on the final straight of the last lap then second race managed to avoid any trouble and got up to forth which wouldn't have happen if people didn't have aero damage will be nice to get some power back for silverstone which should be a very close race


Well done tank for a dominating performance with two good wins:thumb:


----------



## Dan J

loved race 1 and got a reasonable result had some good pressure and driving from matty, 
race 2 i ended up getting nudged into dave half way round on the first lap, gutted playing catch up that didnt happen with all round aero damage.

congrats to tank for the wins.


----------



## DAN019780

Dan J said:


> loved race 1 and got a reasonable result had some good pressure and driving from matty,
> race 2 i ended up getting nudged into dave half way round on the first lap, gutted playing catch up that didnt happen with all round aero damage.
> 
> congrats to tank for the wins.


Sorry dan think it may of been me who nudge you into dave I remember nudging someone on lap 1


----------



## Matty03g

Dan J said:


> loved race 1 and got a reasonable result had some good pressure and driving from matty,
> race 2 i ended up getting nudged into dave half way round on the first lap, gutted playing catch up that didnt happen with all round aero damage.
> 
> congrats to tank for the wins.


Thanks mate, was good driving by u to, I just couldn't get past u until u made a little mistake. 
Sorry to dean for the ram up the ****, it costed me 2 secs a lap aero damage 
Well done tank for the wins, that was some unreal times:thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well congrats to tank for the two wins love our battle in race 2 till you ended it early (guilt trip) though did enjoy playing catch up from 5th with aero damage to 3rd 
Some great racing in race 1 with admg

and the scores are in two weeks of updates plus the first round of dropped scores has made for some changes not many but a few you will see i have added a new part to the score sheet which will tell you what races you have dropped and how many points you have dropped

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## mlister5500

If we're thinking of s class car for next season what limits do we have. I.e bhp,weight.


----------



## wildwash

Score sheet looks good with the points drop makes it easy to see what's being calculated thanks mate.

Should be a prize for the person who spends the most weeks at the top of the championship


----------



## Dan J

DAN019780 said:


> Sorry dan think it may of been me who nudge you into dave I remember nudging someone on lap 1


no probs dude i think we all tried getting round that top corner cleanly but side by side it was inevitable we were all going to touch, it wasnt even a hard tap from what i can remember, just remember getting nudged from the left which sent me into the side of daves car which sent him off track sideways with me trailing.



Matty03g said:


> Thanks mate, was good driving by u to, I just couldn't get past u until u made a little mistake.
> Sorry to dean for the ram up the ****, it costed me 2 secs a lap aero damage
> Well done tank for the wins, that was some unreal times:thumb:


:thumb: i was doing ok till my front left wheel touch the grass and dragged me off the track after the hairpin, you were on my tail for ages it felt like till that happened.


----------



## wildwash

Start grid with good numbers this week








First corner looking good








I got a bit worried when we ended up quite so close
















Tank holding the lead
















Then Dave is driving down the straight all by him self








His car then starts to lift a little








And then starts floating sideways
















I just don't think the game can handle both Dean and Dave using the same car








Ian taking a bit of clear air








But soon caught up with








Dean wants 3rd place back after I stole it
















But doesn't get it








Tom gets a good run out the last section








Fakes going round on Dano's right 








And as soon as Dano pulls to block him Tom goes flying round the other side








And take the lead with little track left

Race two started a little differently with a Scooby closer to the front there was only one car that would get there first
























Ian holding the pack behind holding onto the first place
















ABS?? this is the pro league








Bit rough and bumpy
















Tom showing how late he can brake for this corner








And how you can use other people to slow you down lol
















Myself chasing down Admg








But on the brakes a little late








And busted in his back end








A lap or two later got a good run out the last section and got the pass








Admg still remembering what I did








And an Eye for an Eye a tooth for a Tooth and all that








Tank staying on Ian waiting for a mistake to get a pass








But has a really strong corner and gets a jump on Ian








Clips his back end and puts him round into the barrier








Then come the words ' I'll wait for you, you can have that one back… Quick Quick!!'
















I come along and Tank doesn't want to wait any longer
















Dean and Ian having a little battle as Ian works his way back up the pack and Dean has a little controller issues and rolls off line








Ian then gets the pass on Admg puts the Team mates back together








Tank isn't sure he wants the win and thinks about throwing it all away








But still takes a good solid win
Well done Tanky


----------



## admg1

Great photos Will :thumb:

Well done tank for the wins in both races :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

Great shots Will, dean has a controller moment every race it seems lol.


----------



## DAN019780

Nice pics will:thumb:Funny the pics you can get from cars lagging


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos will:thumb:
Who was the cheat using ABS  aren't we all too good to be using driving aids


----------



## Tank

I was flying at suzuka was determined to grab points back. Photos are great i knew i was pushing it but the last photo showed that pushing too much can result in a near death experience. Sorry to ian yet again but well done for getting back up in the top three. 

Im not lookin forward to silverstone with A580. Had a little trial yesterday and only managed to get a 1.01. Well done to everyone.

Did anyone notice the new writing on the rear bumper on the last pic of mine somthing to make people laugh. If you cant see it its near the arrow on lower bumper have a little zoom in haha


----------



## John74

Great pictures as always Will :thumb:

I did wonder how Dave managed to dive down my inside when it was a Scooby behind me, now i know it was a helping hand from my own team mate :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

I see on the spreadsheet I've got no pi drop this week which is good I take it this means you received the money I sent you Ian:thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Great pictures as always Will :thumb:
> 
> I did wonder how Dave managed to dive down my inside when it was a Scooby behind me, now i know it was a helping hand from my own team mate :lol:


Sorry about that John, I missed my braking point
It was dean, not Dave hence the nickname he gave Me of aero killer:lol:
The team championship is getting tight, but now your back to 590 pi we can get a polo 1,2
:driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

DAN019780 said:


> I see on the spreadsheet I've got no pi drop this week which is good I take it this means you received the money I sent you Ian:thumb:


only person who didnt pay was will


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> I see on the spreadsheet I've got no pi drop this week which is good I take it this means you received the money I sent you Ian:thumb:


I told you not to mention the bribes :devil: :wall:


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> I told you not to mention the bribes :devil: :wall:


Sorry partner I felt a bit guilty Iam going to stick to 590pi this week plus we don't won't anyone taking our team championship trophy away for cheating when we win it 

Polo 1st and 2nd this week matty are you sure:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

corrected the pi drops


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> Sorry partner I felt a bit guilty Iam going to stick to 590pi this week plus we don't won't anyone taking our team championship trophy away for cheating when we win it
> 
> Polo 1st and 2nd this week matty are you sure:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::lol:


I've fitted the polos with tanks jet engine he used for Suzuka, so a polo 1,2 Is a dead cert :lol:


----------



## Tank

Matty03g said:


> I've fitted the polos with tanks jet engine he used for Suzuka, so a polo 1,2 Is a dead cert :lol:


Im still using a jet engine just a lower powered one i havent moth balled the ibiza yet haha


----------



## DAN019780

Be careful with all that power matty and tank you know how the polos and ibizas like to leave the ground:lol::lol:


----------



## John74

DAN019780 said:


> Be careful with all that power matty and tank you know how the polos and ibizas like to leave the ground:lol::lol:


Well the jet powered Polo didn't work to plan in the two test races I had with Tom this afternoon. Manage to roll the car twice 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tank

Ive not rolled it yet I will let you know some setting im using may help in it staying on the floor


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> Well the jet powered Polo didn't work to plan in the two test races I had with Tom this afternoon. Manage to roll the car twice
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


If anyone rolls it on race day I think they will take half a dozen cars with them as we will all be racing so close together


----------



## Matty03g

Got a 1.01.3 round silverstone but thats the best I'm getting out of the polo I think. Gonna be a very tight race Sunday :car:


----------



## Tank

How is that possible im getting 1.01 in a 580 tune lol you should be 1.00 or under lol


----------



## Matty03g

Tank said:


> How is that possible im getting 1.01 in a 580 tune lol you should be 1.00 or under lol


Well I'm top of the leader board with that time  so u must still have ur jet engine on the ibiza:lol:


----------



## Tank

Ive just been using test drive at the min lol so i can change the settings as i go


----------



## Matty03g

Tank said:


> Ive just been using test drive at the min lol so i can change the settings as i go


That's what I do to start off with. I might get a little quicker by changing the rear camber a little .


----------



## John74

1:01.5 is as fast as I'm going to get with 590pi , just hope I get home from Adur on time to race. Intraphase will be hosting if I'm not online by 8.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

Iam running about the same 1:01.4 with 590pi mabey everyone will be in the 1:01 in qaulifying


----------



## Tank

I maybe a little late coming home from ford fair but will keep you posted about it


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Well I'm top of the leader board with that time  so u must still have ur jet engine on the ibiza:lol:


I think you better check it again :wave:

I've managed to get into the 1.01.2's but I don't think I can get it any faster


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I think you better check it again :wave:
> 
> I've managed to get into the 1.01.2's but I don't think I can get it any faster


Pis off, u prob cheated anyway:lol:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Pis off, u prob cheated anyway:lol:


No, that's Dan's department considering he's meant to be running 590 this week


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> No, that's Dan's department considering he's meant to be running 590 this week


Bloody cheat :devil: that's as bad as using ABS :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> Bloody cheat :devil: that's as bad as using ABS :lol:


Who was using abs in the end i never got chance to look ??

bloody amatures !


----------



## admg1

I need all the help I can get in the braking department, so it's on for a reason


----------



## Dannbodge

I find braking is actually easier with abs off.


----------



## Tank

Dannbodge said:


> I find braking is actually easier with abs off.


I think we all have it off we just rip admg for maguc brake syndrome lol


----------



## Matty03g

Tank said:


> I think we all have it off we just rip admg for maguc brake syndrome lol


:lol: yeah but, admg does use abs :lol:


----------



## Tank

Ahh fair play lol


----------



## wildwash

well nothing in the rules that says you cant use ABS, But i think the game gets better the less assists you use.. DubplateDan started last season using auto and then switched mid season to manual and got so much quicker and i think the same goes for ABS.. switch it off and when you get used to it you can brake harder and better without it interfering


----------



## GR33N

wildwash said:


> well nothing in the rules that says you cant use ABS, But i think the game gets better the less assists you use.. DubplateDan started last season using auto and then switched mid season to manual and got so much quicker and i think the same goes for ABS.. switch it off and when you get used to it you can brake harder and better without it interfering


I agree, might get you all on Manual with clutch soon? :lol:


----------



## Tank

Thats what i race with online lobbys i keep trying to press the clutch when racing with you lot lol


----------



## GR33N

Tank said:


> Thats what i race with online lobbys i keep trying to press the clutch when racing with you lot lol


I always used to race manual with clutch before joining the DW folk, its no more difficult than racing without ABS IMO


----------



## mlister5500

Unfortunately I won't be on for the next two weekends as I'm going holiday. I will pass the number one spot over to dean.


----------



## wildwash

Good racing tonight couple of little battles and 18laps to try and pass Ben lol
By my calculations I go up by 7points so not to bad


----------



## Tank

Sorry couldnt make it tonight not long got in from ford fair. Well worth it though as i won my class concours


----------



## DAN019780

Had some good racing in race 1 last night till I drove in the back of John sorry John then in race 2 I had a taste off my own medicine and pumped off the track looking forward to next week back to full pi 

Well done admg for 2 good wins good luck with 580pi:thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Yea well done admg couple of solid wins


----------



## Matty03g

Not a good week for me, but did have some fun second race trying to pass Ian,
Well done admg for the wins:thumb: wish I could of raced up there with u mate.
Roll on next week, I like the track


----------



## admg1

I can't believe after all this time I finally managed to get my first win and then to really push the boat out, I done it again in the second race :doublesho

Apologies to John for spinning him off in the first race, it looked like he'd gone a bit wide going into the second to last corner so I dived up the inside but didn't time it to well 

I had a great battle with Tom in the second race and couldn't pass him no matter what I tried. Then I think he out braked himself going into the corner and ran wide which gave me the opportunity to pass.

I've now got a challenge to try and match or beat my veloster time with only 580pi. I think I better get quite a lot of practice in this week :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Well done ADMG, I like people getting their first win, proves that the pi drop system works, and keeps it more fair for everyone.

Im going for gold next week, so you can all stay out my way :lol:


----------



## John74

Well done to ADMG for his first win in the BTCC and backs it up straight away with a 2nd win :thumb: that should be a good boost for your championship fight.

Sorry i didn't hang around to long last night but after spending a long day in the sun RC racing then a three and a half hour drive home to get back in time for our BTCC i was just knackered and had to get something to eat and drink.


----------



## Dan J

gutted i missed this last night but family came round and i completely forgot about it.

sounds like i missed a good race.
congrats to the winners.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Thats dedication for you Haha 

Well done all was some great racing very disappointed I should have finished better from pole in both races


----------



## Matty03g

Reckon the team championship is gonna be tight after this weeks racing, are the dropped scores for the team championship gonna be done at the end or as we go like the independent championship :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

Well done admg for a double win. Been a long time coming I think. Good luck with 580pi, it can be tricky.

Hopefully I can make a return in season 3.


----------



## wildwash

Smaller turn out today with just 9 of us








First corner








Nice looking paint job on Dano's car this week








ADMG not using ABS?
















Oh no'es Dean is coming up the inside








Squeeze








Dean shouting "I'm ere Matty I'm ere…farkin ell"
























After johns nice pass tom dabs the brake catching out Admg
















Then tom gives john a wee little tap








Admg thinks he can see a great passing chance








Slightly miss judged the operation 








Boom! synchronised 








Almost all the way over








John re joins the track 








But a little disorientated?








Full pack








John works from the back and passes Matty first








Ian goes to follow through but gets the size of his car wrong








And away goes Matty








John takes Ben next








Then takes a look at getting passed me








Ends up getting me half a lap later with a clean pass








Then pic's go a little funny








And John gives the camera man a high five








Race two lined up with a few pops and bangs








First corner looks clean








Tom thinks he can pull away








Gets a little bit of a lead








Leaves the door wide open. so wide open Admg thinks he will come through it with me








Gets seriously fricking close to me but never touches me and never cuts the corner as he keeps two tyres the right side of the line








And that's how you do three a breast and that's one reason Admg got the win… but I think using abs second race? I didn't see any little lock ups like in the first race


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos will, nice one mate:thumb:


----------



## admg1

Great photos will :thumb:

Yes I did use abs in the second race, I haven't practiced enough without it yet to use it all the time


----------



## DAN019780

Cool pics will cheers mate


----------



## John74

Great pictures Will



wildwash said:


> Boom! synchronised


Reminds me of this classic BTCC moment , Soper V Cleland


----------



## stevobeavo

^ :lol: 

so true. those little polos/ibizas seem to love a bit of tipping.


----------



## Barny

When can I get in on this?


----------



## GR33N

Barny said:


> When can I get in on this?


Official word will come from John, but I think the policy is no one can join mid season as it muddles up the points and positions for the championship. However, we are only a couple of races away from the end of the season I believe so keep checking :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> ^ :lol:
> 
> so true. those little polos/ibizas seem to love a bit of tipping.


Stevo who? :lol: When are you/will you be making a triumphant return sir?


----------



## wildwash

Barny said:


> When can I get in on this?


Should be two weeks time, we don't know what regulations we will have to follow yet as it will all be decided/discussed and held to a vote after this season has ended in two races time


----------



## Barny

Sounds good. 
My gamer tag is: BangTidyKiller
Feel free to add me. 

Adam


----------



## Tank

Looks like we are going to have a lot of racers next season


----------



## wildwash

I hope we can get the full 16 again sucks that we end up 4 racers down this season


----------



## John74

To be honest so long as the racing is good natured and fun I'm not concerned how many racers we have. Rather have 8 clean fun racers than a full grid of 16 and suffer from a few just wanting to ram everyone off the track and ruin it for everyone. 

New racers will be very welcome in season 3 as they always have been, just need to keep the fun element for everyone involved.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## IntrAphasE

And with my normal delay here come the scores 
the Drops are starting to take effect with a few changes in the drivers and in the teams

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> And with my normal delay here come the scores
> the Drops are starting to take effect with a few changes in the drivers and in the teams
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


too many **** poor results for me to be anywhere this season, and too many missed races :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

I see green team racing is top of the team standings it was only a matter of time:lol: We will do well to stay there with my partner on 580pi this week who is also breathing down my neck!!!


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> I see green team racing is top of the team standings it was only a matter of time:lol: We will do well to stay there with my partner on 580pi this week who is also breathing down my neck!!!


Team polo will be back on top this Sunday dano:driver:


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Team polo will be back on top this Sunday dano:driver:


You must be going for the win then , I can put in a single fast lap but its hard work @ 590pi

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> You must be going for the win then , I can put in a single fast lap but its hard work @ 590pi
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Me win a race :lol: not sure about that John.


----------



## wildwash

DAN019780 said:


> I see green team racing is top of the team standings it was only a matter of time:lol: We will do well to stay there with my partner on 580pi this week who is also breathing down my neck!!!


Just out of intreast what's the 'team green racing' bit about? Mr green isn't in the team and your colour on the scores is blue...and last race your car wasnt green either...so what may I ask am I missing?


----------



## GR33N

Im back on 590pi this week, ive never lost on 590  Although this may be the first time :lol:


----------



## GR33N

wildwash said:


> Just out of intreast what's the 'team green racing' bit about? Mr green isn't in the team and your colour on the scores is blue...and last race your car wasnt green either...so what may I ask am I missing?


Hasnt he got "Team Green Racing" written on his car somewhere?


----------



## Auto Finesse

This looks like its gotten good, may have to blow the cobwebs of the Xbox for a blast with you guys again some time soon  (well i can dream of a day off can't I?  )


----------



## admg1

wildwash said:


> Just out of intreast what's the 'team green racing' bit about? Mr green isn't in the team and your colour on the scores is blue...and last race your car wasnt green either...so what may I ask am I missing?


Me and dan are both Mr Green as well. That's why we are team green racing

580pi is a right pain in the ****. The best I can get is a 1.20.7 and that's really pushing it.
Looks like I might be at the back racing my shadow this week :lol:

On the plus side, I beat my veloster time :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

And mattys a mr green too 4 mr greens on the grid lol


----------



## John74

I should be on tonight if anyone fancies some racing , BTCC or anything else. 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> I should be on tonight if anyone fancies some racing , BTCC or anything else.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


I should b on, need the practise 
I can't get consistent lap times:wall:


----------



## wildwash

So four of you have the surname Green? Are you related?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Interbreading at its finest! Only one missing is dean haha


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> So four of you have the surname Green? Are you related?


Dano is my twin brother, admg is my cousin and Ben is interbread :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Oh that's cool, wouldn't have guessed..now I understand the team green racing stickers


----------



## GR33N

Listen boys and girls, Im the original and only Mr. Green!


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Listen boys and girls, Im the original and only Mr. Green!


I'm older than u, therefore I've been mr green longer


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> I'm older than u, therefore I've been mr green longer


Meh, but im better .... not sure in what way :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Meh, but im better .... not sure in what way :lol:


Well your top of the mr green bttc racing table :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Well your top of the mr green bttc racing table :lol:


there we go, I knew I was winning somewhere :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> I'm older than u, therefore I've been mr green longer


I'll think you're find Iam more senior than all you other mr greens


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Well your top of the mr green bttc racing table :lol:


Well me and dan are the top dog mr greens in the constructors and there is two of us :devil:


----------



## GR33N

Pfft you're all old, you'll be in your pipe and slipper driving a Rover 75 soon 




... runs and hides :lol:


----------



## admg1

Right that's it, my new magic brake target has been found :devil::devil::devil:

Rover 75 indeed, us pipe and slipper brigade have a bit more class than that


----------



## John74

I'm really starting to go off this track :banghead:

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> I'm really starting to go off this track :banghead:
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


So long as you go off and stay off long enough for me to overtake thats fine by me


----------



## VXR.Tom

I think I need to get involved in this!!


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> So long as you go off and stay off long enough for me to overtake thats fine by me


When you come up to lap me ?

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> When you come up to lap me ?
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


yeh if you want to go off multiple times :lol:


----------



## GR33N

I will be on tonight, but theres a chance I might not be back until a few mins before 8pm :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

hopefully your late ben


----------



## Matty03g

track, I can get in the mid 1.19,s but keeping them clean is another thing. Gonna be a hard qualifying I think


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> hopefully your late ben


Its a family forum ill save my comments for you later  :lol:

and you Matty :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Its a family forum ill save my comments for you later  :lol:
> 
> and you Matty :lol:


That's mr Green to u :lol:


----------



## admg1

Well I'm going all out for another double win tonight :driver: 

I just need everyone to have a massive pile up on the first corner :lol:


----------



## John74

No chance of that , It's going to take me to long to get in to the first corner to join any pile up.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## admg1

You'll be getting to the corner before me though, unless everyone qualifies badly and I'm ahead of them.


----------



## Matty03g

Well done Ben for the wins with 590 pi again. 
Was a good week for team polo, not sure if it was good enough to put us top of the team standings. Looking forward to the last race


----------



## John74

Well done to Ben for the wins , that's 8 wins this season now . Just goes to show you don't always need a max pi car to get results.

Tried my best to pass Will in race 2 but my little Polo could not find a way past the fat arsed Renault not matter what I tried as Will just refused to be passed. Should at least get one or two good pictures from that.

Just waiting to see the points from that round as if I'm still carrying a pi drop into the last round it could hand Will the drivers championship.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

Well done Ben for a couple of good wins:thumb:


I was abit disappointed this week 3rd on the grid in both races and managed to end up near the back in both races after the first few corners managed get back to fourth in race 1 but in race 2 had to much damaged to come back can't believe only one more race of season two to go

Team championships going down to the wire team green just about hanging in there


----------



## John74

The crash in race 2 where you visited the grass/gravel and lost speed rejoining the track and i just squeezed past but the 2 or so cars chasing me didnt quite manage it was a classic. Could do nothing but grip me seat and watch it all happen in my mirror.


----------



## GR33N

Cheers guys, shame ive missed so many race, and not been very competitive under 590pi


----------



## admg1

Well done Ben for winning both races :thumb:

I'm quite happy finishing 7th in both races with my first ever pi drop.
I managed to hold Matty up for a few laps in both races but once he passed me I couldn't keep up.

Roll on next week to see who wins both championships.


----------



## DAN019780

I blame Tom for it if he hadn't have gone on the grass the bend before I wouldnt have had to swerve round him which made me go off track and lose speed so I've told my partner to target him with the magic brakes !!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> I blame Tom for it if he hadn't have gone on the grass the bend before I wouldnt have had to swerve round him which made me go off track and lose speed so I've told my partner to target him with the magic brakes !!!


every one always does ! so its fine 

looking forward to seeing the photos some great crashes this week 

had a great battle with Ian and his fat ass scoob.

Roll on next week ! :car:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Well done Ben for winning both races :thumb:
> 
> I'm quite happy finishing 7th in both races with my first ever pi drop.
> I managed to hold Matty up for a few laps in both races but once he passed me I couldn't keep up.
> 
> Roll on next week to see who wins both championships.


Thought I just tease u for a bit


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Thought I just tease u for a bit


Well you couldn't pass me until I made a mistake :wave:

Or when you decided to ram me and Ian off the road :devil:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Well you couldn't pass me until I made a mistake :wave:
> 
> Or when you decided to ram me and Ian off the road :devil:


Your welcome to try and ram me back this week, if u can keep up with 590pi :lol:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Your welcome to try and ram me back this week, if u can keep up with 590pi :lol:


That 10pi extra will be all I need to make sure you're just a speck in my rear view mirror :driver: :wave:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> That 10pi extra will be all I need to make sure you're just a speck in my rear view mirror :driver: :wave:


We will see come sunday mr green!!


----------



## GR33N

There're too many Mr Greens in here for my liking :lol:


----------



## admg1

GR33N said:


> There're too many Mr Greens in here for my liking :lol:


In that case you can call me Sir Green  :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Lord green will do for me then cheers:wave:


----------



## Matty03g

Just shows u how much better racers we all are this season, it only took1 lap last night in testing to beat last years civic time fot twin ring :lol:
Need a good result this week to pinch 8th spot above Tom and top spot in the teams :driver:


----------



## John74

lol I carnt get near my leaderboard time running 590pi , need to see the latest points and pi drops before I start doing to much testing.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> lol I carnt get near my leaderboard time running 590pi , need to see the latest points and pi drops before I start doing to much testing.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Yeah, but that Clio time is bloody quick John


----------



## mlister5500

I think we are all in breach of the rules and should all be disqualified. As in the rules on page 1 it says. BTCC or WTCC type cars past or present ( ie no RX7's or NSX's etc ).

I don't think any of our cars are in the wtcc/ btcc past or present.


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> I think we are all in breach of the rules and should all be disqualified. As in the rules on page 1 it says. BTCC or WTCC type cars past or present ( ie no RX7's or NSX's etc ).
> 
> I don't think any of our cars are in the wtcc/ btcc past or present.


COUGH !!!!! i think you wll find the Seat has been used a few times in different variations of touring cars


----------



## wildwash

Sorry guys trouble with pictures again tonight,should have them up tomorrow though


----------



## Tank

Hopefully ill be home in time from waxstock for the final :s


----------



## mlister5500

Tom_the_great said:


> COUGH !!!!! i think you wll find the Seat has been used a few times in different variations of touring cars


So be default you should be championship winner.


----------



## John74

mlister5500 said:


> I think we are all in breach of the rules and should all be disqualified. As in the rules on page 1 it says. BTCC or WTCC type cars past or present ( ie no RX7's or NSX's etc ).
> 
> I don't think any of our cars are in the wtcc/ btcc past or present.


The key word there is TYPE lol , really wish Turn10 would do a BTCC or WTCC racing game.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

Start grid line up had a Mr Green starting up front

Heading in to the first corner nerves were high as we all knew what was coming

However it wasn't ADMGreen it was Tank that might have gone in a little hot and couldn't get it stopped in time which then took tom with him and then into ian

Ian's car is sent into my back end giving me some aero damage

But we all then get through the first bit of drama

Then we have a little ADMGreen and DANOgreen push to the next section

With a pop of flame ADMGreen goes to show he is the boss

And squeezes Danogreen up onto the grass 

Everyone keeping clear of the quick sand

Dean was heavy on the brakes

Ian running wide on the grass and kicking up mud let ADMGreen gain some ground

Where Ian goes to block off ADMGreen's move 

With no where for him to go how ever he just ends up getting hooked onto the rear end 

And off they both go 

After losing a place to Dano g they get back on the track and recover

Into the next bend Dean goes to have a look and Ian leaves no room cutting in tight

While after holding first place for the whole race Ben Green takes the win 

We then re group for a drivers meeting

Race two lined up with Tank re joining us after pulling off on lap 3 of race one due to damage 

Braking into the first bend brings nerves for us all again

When I hear the sound of a big lock up behind me

Ian clips my back end unfortunately leaving me with even more rear aero damage than race one and I know I wont be able to beat Ben now

Tank playing it safe this time and giving plenty of room

While Ian straight lines still shedding speed to try and turn in Tom turns in and hooks on

Sending ian as a passenger into Dano G 

Heading up the hill out of the first section the pack is still nice and tight

Ben still holding the lead

Where I get myself close enough to Ben Green to crack his rear light lens

With everyone from 2nd place to 10th place taking advantage of drafting the car infront

A Few laps later Dano G and Ian get very close braking into the first corner but Dano has the inside line and gets a run on Ian to then even catch up with john I believe

Dano G gets the pass on john and Tom but then over cooks it and gets caught up in the quick sand

Close calls as he re joins but Tom and John get past safe

Taking a tighter racing line to john Ian finds himself in the back end of the megane and takes a lot of damage

With Tank so close behind it leaves little time to react and despite jumping on the bakes tank piles in as well 

Luckily for Mattygreen he spots a gap and gets round the outside

At this point up front I have lost ground to Ben and have Dean breathing down my neck trying to get his toe in

We have a few little taps as he makes sure I know just how close he is and dispite taking the inside line Dean out breaks me and gets the place



Seeing where my weak point is a lap later I get attacked again and john goes for the move

Determined not to lose another place I go for the switch back


I am not proud of it but I squeezed john a little bit 

He had a little bit of a moment because of it but it was last lap and I really wanted a chance of getting Dean back 

However Dean was to far ahead of me and john who had been catching him, but we were all much further behind Ben green who took a good solid win again

So once we finished we all went to go and join with Tank and Ian who retired their cars from the race with damage


----------



## John74

Cracking pictures as always Will 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

Cool pics again will

Fancy my partner shutting the door on me I thought we agreed he should always let me pass!!!! We need to have a green team racing meeting urgent!


----------



## GR33N

Im painting my car lime green season :lol: Ill show you who the real Mr. Green is :wave:

Great photos again Will, and 2 bloody difficult races


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos again will,:thumb:
Lime green paint Sounds good for next season Ben, what's Tom think ?


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Thanks for the photos again will,:thumb:
> Lime green paint Sounds good for next season Ben, what's Tom think ?


Not sure havent run it by him :lol:


----------



## John74

Tom is the number 2 driver and does as told lol 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Tom is the number 2 driver and does as told lol
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


says who ! and i can make any colour work  sure i can managed a good lime green


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Tom is the number 2 driver and does as told lol
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Nah its Team Tom when he wins :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

and for the all important scores going into the final round must say the places are up and down more than a hooker draws i havent calculated who needs what as was giving me a major headache so maybe john will sort that all i know is i need a win

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> and for the all important scores going into the final round must say the places are up and down more than a hooker draws i havent calculated who needs what as was giving me a major headache so maybe john will sort that all i know is i need a win
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


Slight error on the PI drop list mate, I should be on 570pi not 590pi I believe?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well I'm guessing the pi drops haven't been sorted as I don't have one i:ip but scores look good basocly team real green are going for 2nd in the team an fatty I mean matty your going down


----------



## GR33N

Is it the best 11 of 15 results we count? Out of interest.


----------



## IntrAphasE

yes ben and no i have not done pi or who dropped what yet headache

edit pi updated will do who dropped what tomorrow


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Well I'm guessing the pi drops haven't been sorted as I don't have one i:ip but scores look good basocly team real green are going for 2nd in the team an fatty I mean matty your going down


Fatty matty greeny is gonna kick tom the not so greats ars this week and grab 8th spot 
And as for the team championship, it's in the bag


----------



## John74

1 round to go and all to play for in drivers and teams championships, I had better do some testing for once lol.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tank

Panic happened then lol with pi drop


----------



## John74

Starting to wish I never thought up this pi/handicap system , just two rounds again this year I have been at a full 600pi. 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Starting to wish I never thought up this pi/handicap system , just two rounds again this year I have been at a full 600pi.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Quit your moaning, some of us have only seen it once! :lol:


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> Quit your moaning, some of us have only seen it once! :lol:


:lol::driver:


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Starting to wish I never thought up this pi/handicap system , just two rounds again this year I have been at a full 600pi.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Dont worry John, I remember the plan, take will out whatever the cost


----------



## wildwash

Haha oh no'es don't take me out 

Might not make it back from wax stock but will try.

Who on forza race group is going?i know tank is going but anyone else?


----------



## GR33N

wildwash said:


> Haha oh no'es don't take me out
> 
> Might not make it back from wax stock but will try.
> 
> Who on forza race group is going?i know tank is going but anyone else?


Im not, im going ED38 the week after instead


----------



## John74

Busy getting ready for tonights season 2 final round by watching the crashing er I mean racing of the BTCC . Hopefully Will and Tank will be back in plenty of time to join in the fun.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## GR33N

john74 said:


> busy getting ready for tonights season 2 final round by watching the crashing er i mean racing of the btcc . Hopefully will and tank *wont* be back in plenty of time to join in the fun.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


efa


----------



## wildwash

I will post up on here updates on times but I am just leaving now..satnav says I will be home 7:55 but please give me an extra 15 before you start please


----------



## John74

As its the final round I will delay qualifying until 8:20 to give Will and Tank a fighting chance of getting online in time .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## GR33N

wildwash said:


> I will post up on here updates on times but I am just leaving now..satnav says I will be home 7:55 but please give me an extra 15 before you start please


Right lets start @ 7.54 then :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Looking good for time, managed to shave 14 minutes off arrival. Go go loud pedal!!!


----------



## GR33N

Just for you Dean, don't fall off :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

I am guessing the championship is John 1st myself 2nd and Ian 3rd?

And team championship is won by team white lol


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> And team championship is won by team white lol


New target for the magic brakes found :devil:team white the cheek of it :devil:

Thanks to everyone for another good Cleanish season:thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks everyone for some great racing and some funny banter


----------



## wildwash

Sorry I tipped you over Matty lol


Thanks for the racing everyone its such great fun and just what I need on a sunday night and look foward to another btcc season


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> Sorry I tipped you over Matty lol
> 
> Thanks for the racing everyone its such great fun and just what I need on a sunday night and look foward to another btcc season


No probs will, it don't take a lot to tip those polos:lol: 
Next seasons car gotta have more power, more grip and be able to stay on all 4 wheels, not a lot to ask for then  :driver:

Well done Ian for the wins last night.


----------



## admg1

Thanks to everyone for another great seasons racing and for the great banter that comes with it :thumb:

Thanks to John and Ian for organising it and doing the scores (eventually) :lol: and to Will for the great photos :thumb: 

Roll on season 3 where Team Green Racing are going to dominate :lol:


----------



## John74

Thank you to everyone for another great season of BTCC racing , think Will is right and I may have nicked 1st place but will have to wait until Ian posts the points to confirm this. Team championship I have no idea lol.

As for next season I'm more than happy to carry on with the BTCC racing as I feel we have a good mix of cars and with the pi handicap system no one can win all the time no matter how good a car advantage they have. 

All depends what everyone wants though , S class will be more powerful but not any quicker in the corners due to the extra weight. B class could be an option or a one make series in S or B class ? 

We have a few weeks to try out ideas as when we choose what to do for season 3 it will take me a short while to put the calendar together etc.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Just to echo everyone thoughts really 

after some deep thought I vote for a slower class car (C or B) def touring car (type) allows manual clutch no driving aids same format but a new track list.

my reasons for this are speeding the cars up will just cause more issues ie if there is a nudge etc which tbh is part of the fun. i think a slower car would make for better racing as smooth good car control will make you faster.

why change what isnt broken ! just re jig the limits to keep the cars fresh 

just my 2pth.

cheers again John!


----------



## GR33N

Im pretty easy on rules and regs TBH, but i've decided I will definately be racing next season


----------



## wildwash

My 2p would be either B class touring or S class touring btcc style maybe open regs to some slightly older cars? Like 98 rather than 2002 to get a couple more options but we all love it it works well lets stick with it..but how about a quick 4 race mini cup with only forza wings, antiroll bars, suspension, brakes and tyres so we get some tuning on setups? Play with those while we set up touring cars?


----------



## Matty03g

B class or s class bttc type cars for me too.
Only problem with s class is the crashes will totally  the cars as in b class the crashes would be less damaging 
Why don't we try 1 s class race and 1 b class race next sunday:speechles


----------



## mlister5500

My turn...

Stick with a class but do one race and then do one with s class


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> My turn...
> 
> Stick with a class but do one race and then do one with s class


:spam:

lol

I think we have used up a class for now. trying to do 2 different classes would be a nightmare for points teams people that dont have time to set up 2 cars every week !

quite like a test session as matty has said do the same track next week but have s and b class racers see how we get on


----------



## DAN019780

Mabey b class or s class for me too 

We could all use the same car which should make all the racing nice and close mabey make it RWD which would be fun too


----------



## admg1

I think we should use some classic cars next season E30 M3, 190E, RS500 etc. And race them in either b or s class


----------



## wildwash

Out of S and B I would prefer B even more so if we use E190's and E30's the old fords..B class would be amazing.. 

Although we have done A class for a while I still think each person now having to pick a third car would bring another great season.. But what ever we do it should be one race system


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Out of S and B I would prefer B even more so if we use E190's and E30's the old fords..B class would be amazing..
> 
> Although we have done A class for a while I still think each person now having to pick a third car would bring another great season.. But what ever we do it should be one race system


Like the sound of classic touring cars in B class, 1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E v 1991 BMW M3 v 1987 Ford Sierra Cosworth RS500 with something like a 250bhp limit to try and keep all the cars fairly close.

Doing the BTCC without picking the same make of car as past seasons will help mix things up, I can hear Dean already crying about not being able to have the Honda again 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

maybe set a age maximum ?? is there enough pre 2000 ? ish


----------



## Matty03g

Also what would the weight limit be for b class ?
Might b on later tonight or in the week if anyone fancy some b class races:driver:


----------



## John74

I will be on and off during the night so should be up for a few races.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## mlister5500

I will be on later. I have a b class set up but it's a dlc car ( Volvo 850).


----------



## wildwash

Only just got to the last race now for pictures and I take back my apologie to Matty..he was going for me  pics up shortly will show all lol


----------



## admg1

wildwash said:


> Only just got to the last race now for pictures and I take back my apologie to Matty..he was going for me  pics up shortly will show all lol


That doesn't surprise me, he's a reckless driver at times :wave:


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> That doesn't surprise me, he's a reckless driver at times :wave:


I know what you mean mate he tried to ram me off the track in race 2 team tactics I think lol


----------



## GR33N

I like the classic touring cars idea, but are there enough of them to get a varied grid? I haven't looked so forgive if there are :lol:


----------



## admg1

Off the top of my head there is 
E30 M3
Merc 190e
Sierra RS500
Volvo 850
Alfa 155


----------



## wildwash

race pictures...
Final race was over on Twing Wing montegi and we all lined up on the grid

Ian gets an early break from the pack on the first corner

Mid corner madness


Magic brakes on the inside into a corner used to be a scary place to be

Leaders

Rest of us

No one getting a clean lap

Trying to hold off ADMGreen on the way in by keeping it tight


But he got the cut back and as soon as I moved off the apex he was up there


Bengreen got a good run on dave out the last bend

Has a look round and moves for it

Dave moves away from the line to close the door

And takes him all the way across

And Ian takes the win

Race two lined up

Once again Ian breaks away 



Matty green drafts danogreen down the straight 

And slip streams right into the braking zone

Sending them both on a nice drift

So me and dave get in on the picture

Dave gives a tap letting me know he is there

Danogreen taps Dave to let him know he is there and it all starts getting close

With everyone so close we all end up tripping over each other

And I get squeezed

Little bit of red mist me wanting to catch up and little of dave playing it safe not to run off I end up tagging him

But dave holds it like a pro


This time I get the run on dave out the last bend

Pull out to find a way round

Dave tries to show me the pit wall as well but I hold my line

And giving we are already side by side Dave lets me go

Up front Ian gets bored having a race all on his own and shakes it up a little

John racing well but forever just needing a little more power to finish the moves

Tom gets on the brakes but drops his wheels off the the black stuff

Also holds it like a pro

Things still bunched up near the back


I have a go on the back straight giving matty plenty of room

But don't get the power down hard enough and he gets it back

Next lap I try again 

Three corners side by side we have next 

Completely match with each other at this time

I hold on the outside hoping I will get the run out this time


Matty under steers as we both remembered and we touch

But then we break and go a little further down the road.. now this is where me and Matty should have had another drag race

When Matty then comes over again and gives me a sqeeze

And pushes me all the way to the grass 


Round goes Mattygreen

Over goes Mattygreen

Danogreen watching the commotion and takes 6th place from us


Ian takes a solid win with space to spare

Stewards inquiry comes to take our reports


----------



## wildwash

So all the races are over for season two of the DW Forza BTCC and those of us able to make it along for the last race then went for a little picture park up







Then after a season of trying not to crash into each other we went for a little stress relief 



Bring on the results!
well done ian on the race final win and thanks both John and Ian for organising it all

look foward to next season..aslong as its not stupid DTM cars lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

Great photos as always !!!


----------



## admg1

Great photos will :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Great pics will loving the end of seasons pics


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> Off the top of my head there is
> E30 M3
> Merc 190e
> Sierra RS500
> Volvo 850
> Alfa 155


should be a reasonable selection :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Great photos again will and thanks for doing them all season, they have been a joy to look at all season :thumb:
And sorry for cutting across u, was totally my fault, if I remember right I done the same thing last season to Tom and rolled it


----------



## admg1

So what class is it going to be next season and what are the restrictions going to be?
I really like the sound of B class and I think the racing would be really close if we done that.


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> So what class is it going to be next season and what are the restrictions going to be?
> I really like the sound of B class and I think the racing would be really close if we done that.


I'm all for b class too mate, done some test races last night and was good fun, only one thing dean should be banned from using the M3 he's too quick in it


----------



## wildwash

So far word around the campfire is..
B500
Max bhp 250
Min weight TBC 
Year 1985-2002
FWD or RWD 
Btcc/wtcc type cars..we figured this is about 11cars including some fiats and toyotas
If we do teams 16 player 8 teams so 11 cars should be loads.
This is not the rules for next season as this will be set by John once everyone has had thier input and opinions but just talk at the moment..give them a try and see what you think


----------



## admg1

Cheers Will :thumb:

I'll test a few cars out tonight or tomorrow then.


----------



## dean j

Anyone about tonight? I'm looking to do some more testing/tweaking to my preferred choice of car (team mate permitting)


----------



## wildwash

Some available cars for people to test look like...
Merc 190E -1990
BMW E30 m3 - 1991
Golf mk2 - 1992
Volvo 850 - 1997
Sierra 1987
Alfa gtv 
Audi S4 - 2000
Saab 9.3 - 2002
Civic type r - 1997
Corrado vr6 - 1995
Escort - 1992
Supra 2.0gt - 1992 

Please copy and paste any cars to that I have missed that you can see and keep in mind any 4/AWD cars need to be converted


----------



## Tank

Looking forward to the new season


----------



## John74

At the moment looking at pre2002 cars no lower limit which will open up some interesting cars, Dean still ain't getting that Supra lol.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Any room for me to join next season? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> At the moment looking at pre2002 cars no lower limit which will open up some interesting cars, Dean still ain't getting that Supra lol.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Is it still front engine cars only for season3 john:thumb:


----------



## Barny

Can we start a name list for the new season. Dead excited for this to start!
Will have a team mate too if I can get hold of him.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I should be able to get a team mate too 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John74

I will get a list of regulars who want to carry on then i will know just how many spaces are up for grabs , keep checking back here as it will be first come first served when i know.

Test races sunday nights 8pm until the new season is sorted if you wish to join in and see how you get on.


----------



## John74

Right out of the regulars i need to know two things.

1 who is wanting to race in the next championship ?

2 what type of racing as in A class BTCC , S class sports/GT or B class retro BTCC 

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16

copy and paste please :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> I will get a list of regulars who want to carry on then i will know just how many spaces are up for grabs , keep checking back here as it will be first come first served when i know.
> 
> Test races sunday nights 8pm until the new season is sorted if you wish to join in and see how you get on.


I know theres the list of cars above but do we have any car regulations set out at the moment?

I might get time tonight to do a bit of testing after dinner :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

1 who is wanting to race in the next championship ?

2 what type of racing as in A class BTCC , S class sports/GT or B class retro BTCC 

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence :lol
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16


----------



## mlister5500

1 who is wanting to race in the next championship ?

2 what type of racing as in A class BTCC , S class sports/GT or B class retro BTCC 

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence )
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> I know theres the list of cars above but do we have any car regulations set out at the moment?
> 
> I might get time tonight to do a bit of testing after dinner :thumb:


S class , max 550bhp 2500lb min weight any wings any drivetrain must use roll cage and racing slicks and start as Aclass car or lower

B class , Max 250bhp no min weight pre2002 cars front engined only must use roll cage and slicks , forza wings front and rear except Merc 190E

Basic rules for now.


----------



## VXR.Tom

1 who is wanting to race in the next championship ?

2 what type of racing as in A class BTCC , S class sports/GT or B class retro BTCC 

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence :lol
3 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference 
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## admg1

1 who is wanting to race in the next championship ?

2 what type of racing as in A class BTCC , S class sports/GT or B class retro BTCC 

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence )
3 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference 
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16


----------



## Tom_the_great

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence )
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5 Tom_the_great - S or B class
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16

First reserve (newbs)

1 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference 
2
3
4

Use this one ive corrected for regular racers for now


----------



## DAN019780

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence )
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5 Tom_the_great - S or B class
6 dan019780 S or B class 
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16

First reserve (newbs)

1 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference 
2
3
4

Use this one ive corrected for regular racers for now


----------



## GR33N

After careful deliberation, and several beers, I think A class would be my least favourable class for Season 3. Having said that, im fairly easy (as Tom knows  ) :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence )
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5 Tom_the_great - S or B class
6 dan019780 S or B class 
7 matty03g b class Btcc type cars
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16

First reserve (newbs)

1 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference 
2
3
4

Use this one ive corrected for regular racers for now


----------



## Matty03g

B class said:


> That's the Renault 5 turbo b class out the window then, I liked that car


----------



## wildwash

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence )
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5 Tom_the_great - S or B class
6 dan019780 S or B class 
7 matty03g b class Btcc type cars
8 WilDtub A class btcc or B class btcc
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16

First reserve (newbs)

1 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference 
2
3
4


----------



## dean j

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence )
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5 Tom_the_great - S or B class
6 dan019780 S or B class 
7 matty03g b class Btcc type cars
8 WilDtub A class btcc or B class btcc
9 dean R32 for B class, or A class if I can have my Honda back!
10
11
12
13
14
15
16

First reserve (newbs)

1 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference 
2
3
4


----------



## Tank

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence )
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5 Tom_the_great - S or B class
6 dan019780 S or B class 
7 matty03g b class Btcc type cars
8 WilDtub A class btcc or B class btcc
9 dean R32 for B class, or A class if I can have my Honda back!
10 Tank up for anything 
11
12
13
14
15
16

First reserve (newbs)

1 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference 
2
3
4
*


----------



## stevobeavo

I would like to race s class in a british gt type championship using standard versions such as R8, 458, mp4-12c, gtr, aston martins, gayboyardos, evoras all tuned to rwd, with x amount of horse power etc. Try a whole new theme so everyone will have a level playing field.

Also not sure if i class a regular or a newbie so u guys can deicde which list to put me on.

Stevobeavo - s class gt championship

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence )
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5 Tom_the_great - S or B class
6 dan019780 S or B class 
7 matty03g b class Btcc type cars
8 WilDtub A class btcc or B class btcc
9 dean R32 for B class, or A class if I can have my Honda back!
10 Tank up for anything 
11
12
13
14
15
16

First reserve (newbs)

1 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference 
2
3
4


----------



## GR33N

stevobeavo said:


> I would like to race s class in a british gt type championship using standard versions such as R8, 458, mp4-12c, gtr, aston martins, gayboyardos, evoras all tuned to rwd, with x amount of horse power etc. Try a whole new theme so everyone will have a level playing field.
> 
> Also not sure if i class a regular or a newbie so u guys can deicde which list to put me on.
> 
> Stevobeavo - s class gt championship
> 
> 1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
> 2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence )
> 3 dave5500 and b class retro
> 4 admg1- B class retro btcc
> 5 Tom_the_great - S or B class
> 6 dan019780 S or B class
> 7 matty03g b class Btcc type cars
> 8 WilDtub A class btcc or B class btcc
> 9 dean R32 for B class, or A class if I can have my Honda back!
> 10 Tank up for anything
> 11
> 12
> 13
> 14
> 15
> 16
> 
> First reserve (newbs)
> 
> 1 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference
> 2
> 3
> 4


Regular if you ask me :lol:


----------



## John74

Would be good to see you back racing again Stevo :thumb:

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, not too bothered (if you want a ********** answer ill have to get off this fence )
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5 Tom_the_great - S or B class
6 dan019780 S or B class 
7 matty03g b class Btcc type cars
8 WilDtub A class btcc or B class btcc
9 dean R32 for B class, or A class if I can have my Honda back!
10 Tank up for anything 
11 Stevobeavo - s class gt championship
12
13
14
15
16

First reserve (newbs)

1 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference 
2
3
4


----------



## Tom_the_great

Stevo can only race if he doesnt team up with will haha !!!  

John are you going to ask/put peoples names on the list for people who dont really use DW but may want another season (such as Ian, Little Ian, jacko, chris etc)

PS Where are the chuffing scores !!!!!


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Stevo can only race if he doesnt team up with will haha !!!
> 
> John are you going to ask/put peoples names on the list for people who dont really use DW but may want another season (such as Ian, Little Ian, jacko, chris etc)
> 
> PS Where are the chuffing scores !!!!!


I think u and Ben have won the team championship but my adding ups probably not as good as Ian's :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> I think u and Ben have won the team championship but my adding ups probably not as good as Ian's :lol:


He adds up with an abacus and it still takes him a week :thumb: and after that he still gets them wrong :lol:

Although im not complaining, because im not doing them LMAO


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Stevo can only race if he doesnt team up with will haha !!!
> 
> John are you going to ask/put peoples names on the list for people who dont really use DW but may want another season (such as Ian, Little Ian, jacko, chris etc)
> 
> PS Where are the chuffing scores !!!!!


I only come on here for BTCC, I use VP more now :lol:


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> Stevo can only race if he doesnt team up with will haha !!!
> 
> John are you going to ask/put peoples names on the list for people who dont really use DW but may want another season (such as Ian, Little Ian, jacko, chris etc)
> 
> PS Where are the chuffing scores !!!!!


I will ask but I don't see Jacko racing as his shifts changed so won't get to do many races, Een won't race if his dad is not racing and I'm not sure about Chris as he used to race for the banter more than anything.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

How about dan he hasn't been on in a few weeks are we going to keep he's place open for him?

I also think will and stevo should have some sort of handicap if they are teaming up like no wheels or a ton of ballast in the boot:doublesho


----------



## John74

Will keep a spot open for Dan as I think his Xbox live ran out the other week , change of class might be good for him as I don't think he had the best of times racing the scooby .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Would be good to see you back racing again Stevo :thumb:


After being 'heartbroken' in season one after losing out by 2 points to you, I want that crown :lol:



DAN019780 said:


> I also think will and stevo should have some sort of handicap if they are teaming up like no wheels or a ton of ballast in the boot:doublesho


Awww whats with all the beavo/will hating. I havent picked a xbox controller up in 3/4 months. Ill be using steering assist


----------



## GR33N

DAN019780 said:


> How about dan he hasn't been on in a few weeks are we going to keep he's place open for him?
> 
> I also think will and stevo should have some sort of handicap if they are teaming up like no wheels or a ton of ballast in the boot:doublesho


they should definately have at least 4 square wheels :thumb: 



stevobeavo said:


> Awww whats with all the beavo/will hating. I havent picked a xbox controller up in 3/4 months. Ill be using steering assist


and stlll beating us :lol: :driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

John can i request we do one track for the next couple of weeks ie 18 laps of twin ring full so that we can all test the cars out in similer environment  then do as usual few different tracks afterwards.


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> John can i request we do one track for the next couple of weeks ie 18 laps of twin ring full so that we can all test the cars out in similer environment  then do as usual few different tracks afterwards.


you on xbox this afternoon sweetheart?


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> you on xbox this afternoon sweetheart?


for you darlng of course !


----------



## VXR.Tom

What's everyone gamer tag? I should be on tonight. Tomtom030790 is mine 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tank

tankybaby86


----------



## DAN019780

Mine is dan019780


----------



## Tom_the_great

Updated for more accurate answers!

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, B Class (pushed him off the fence!)
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5 Tom_the_great - B class BTCC rules
6 dan019780 S or B class
7 matty03g b class Btcc type cars
8 WilDtub A class btcc or B class btcc
9 dean R32 for B class, or A class if I can have my Honda back!
10 Tank up for anything
11 Stevobeavo - s class gt championship
12
13
14
15
16

First reserve (newbs)

1 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference
2
3
4


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tank said:


> tankybaby86





DAN019780 said:


> Mine is dan019780


Added you both :wave:


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> How about dan he hasn't been on in a few weeks are we going to keep he's place open for him?
> 
> I also think will and stevo should have some sort of handicap if they are teaming up like no wheels or a ton of ballast in the boot:doublesho


I wouldn't worry to much about them, we'll pi55 all over them next season :wave: :lol:



VXR.Tom said:


> What's everyone gamer tag? I should be on tonight. Tomtom030790 is mine
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I'm admg1 :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> What's everyone gamer tag? I should be on tonight. Tomtom030790 is mine
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Matty03g :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> I wouldn't worry to much about them, we'll pi55 all over them next season :wave: :lol:
> 
> I'm admg1 :thumb:


Added you both. I am on now 



Matty03g said:


> Matty03g :thumb:


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> I wouldn't worry to much about them, we'll pi55 all over them next season :wave: :lol:


We will in the car you sent over like it a lot best so far:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> We will in the car you sent over like it a lot best so far:thumb:


i like how we dont have rules or even a class type ! but you already have your car


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> i like how we dont have rules or even a class type ! but you already have your car


Typical mr greens really. Always jumping the gun


----------



## Tom_the_great

Sorry matty please see below,

Offical Response from race HQ:

Due to unforeseen circumstances beyond our control “Team Green” is already taken you have been automatically assigned “Team tickled pink”.

If you have any concerns please do not contact me as it makes no ducking odds


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> i like how we dont have rules or even a class type ! but you already have your car


I have all bases covered whatever class it's going to be


----------



## DAN019780

Team tickled pink I like it :wave:


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Sorry matty please see below,
> 
> Offical Response from race HQ:
> 
> Due to unforeseen circumstances beyond our control "Team Green" is already taken you have been automatically assigned "Team tickled pink".
> 
> If you have any concerns please do not contact me as it makes no ducking odds


I'm ok with " team tickled pink " but u better ask Bernie :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Please don't make us so twin ring for testing..that was the last track we did I did testing for the last race then the last race and then testing the other night with you guys..I really can't be spending 18 laps on it again this week..I agree with doing multiple races on one track to get time comparisons but can it be somewhere else?

I like team tickled pink that sounds fancy lol

I don't want to left without a team mate again this season so unless Steve buys a new Xbox I am going to need a 'fwend' any takers?


----------



## Tom_the_great




----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Please don't make us so twin ring for testing..that was the last track we did I did testing for the last race then the last race and then testing the other night with you guys..I really can't be spending 18 laps on it again this week..I agree with doing multiple races on one track to get time comparisons but can it be somewhere else?
> 
> I like team tickled pink that sounds fancy lol
> 
> I don't want to left without a team mate again this season so unless Steve buys a new Xbox I am going to need a 'fwend' any takers?


If there is space for me I'm game for that :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matty03g

Reckon we should do a short track say silverstone 10-15 laps and a long track like susuka say 8- 12 laps ? For Sunday in b class or short mini races like will said.


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> If there is space for me I'm game for that :beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


im pretty sure there will be plenty of room bud just make sure your about at 8


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> im pretty sure there will be plenty of room bud just make sure your about at 8


On Sunday? Sure.


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> On Sunday? Sure.


Yeah Sunday 8pm :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dear John,

i am offering my services to do the scores next season... my pledge an update the next day and the season final standings before we all die of old age


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Dear John,
> 
> i am offering my services to do the scores next season... my pledge an update the next day and the season final standings before we all die of old age


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Play nicely Thomas


----------



## dean j

So are we in B class BTCC this Sunday? And should I do an S class car too?


----------



## John74

Yeah we will do a little B class racing and some S class and what ever else we all feel like on the night . Play nice and I might even let you use your beloved Honda in S class 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Yeah we will do a little B class racing and some S class and what ever else we all feel like on the night . Play nice and I might even let you use your beloved Honda in S class
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Are there new rules and car specifications this year? Apologies if I've missed this somehow.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## admg1

I'm pretty sure both rules are-

B class
Pre 2002 touring car type cars
250bhp limit
No weight limit
Racing slick tyres
Roll cage
Forza front and rear wings

S class
550bhp limit
Min 2500lbs limit 
Racing slick tyres 
Roll cage
Forza front and rear wings


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I'm pretty sure both rules are-
> 
> B class
> Pre 2002 touring car type cars
> 250bhp limit
> No weight limit
> Racing slick tyres
> Roll cage
> Forza front and rear wings
> 
> S class
> 550bhp limit
> Min 2500lbs limit
> Racing slick tyres
> Roll cage
> Forza front and rear wings


and must be front engine in b class and I think also in s class


----------



## VXR.Tom

I have some tuning to do tonight then. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John74

S class any wings and engine location at the moment.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

And most important you car must not be faster than mine :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> and must be front engine in b class and I think also in s class


and cant be a Porsche, because there are a few tight Notherners amongst us :thumb: coff Tom cofff ahem :wave:

Although, the front engine rule pretty much takes the Porsches off the playing field anyways.


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> and cant be a Porsche, because there are a few tight Notherners amongst us :thumb: coff Tom cofff ahem :wave:
> 
> Although, the front engine rule pretty much takes the Porsches off the playing field anyways.


Ford transit van? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## admg1

Also most importantly if you're not a Mr Green, you have to start the new season with a 10pi drop


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> Also most importantly if you're not a Mr Green, you have to start the new season with a 100pi increase


Oh excellent :sly:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> and cant be a Porsche, because there are a few tight Notherners amongst us :thumb: coff Tom cofff ahem :wave:
> 
> Although, the front engine rule pretty much takes the Porsches off the playing field anyways.


Yeah Tom does strike me as a tight bast :lol:


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Ford transit van?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


other than it not being a BTCC style car, its probably legal. However I wouldn't bank on being able to use it mate :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

whats with all the tom bashing !!! now where did i put my copper jar ....

and tom you can use the transit but i could almost swear by it that it wont be competative


----------



## admg1

GR33N said:


> other than it not being a BTCC style car, its probably legal. However I wouldn't bank on being able to use it mate :lol:


It's not actually that bad round the smaller tracks but it needs about 400bhp to get it to B500 :lol:


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> whats with all the tom bashing !!! now where did i put my copper jar ....
> 
> and tom you can use the transit but i could almost swear by it that it wont be competative


I've got quite a quick time in the transit round Iberian full


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> whats with all the tom bashing !!! now where did i put my copper jar ....
> 
> and tom you can use the transit but i could almost swear by it that it wont be competative


Well not with you driving it :lol: Runs and hides.

You definitely going to that meet in Huddersfield on the 8th?


----------



## VXR.Tom

I won't really use a transit. It's not big enough haha. Connors day? I'm going to that too. Really good cause. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> I won't really use a transit. It's not big enough haha. *Connors day?* I'm going to that too. Really good cause.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Yep, Tom lives 5mins away so I say its lunch at his house LMAO plus he can show off his garden he talks about so much :wave:


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> Yep, Tom lives 5mins away so I say its lunch at his house LMAO plus he can show off his garden he talks about so much :wave:


Excellent. It's 90 miles each way for me but hey ho. What's on the menu?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Excellent. It's 90 miles each way for me but hey ho. What's on the menu?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


probably the same if not more for me :thumb: and dont know you'll have to ask Mr. Tom :lol:


----------



## wildwash

My gamer tag is wilDtub, if you might be my new partner Vxr tom add me and be nice to get a bit of trying some cars


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> My gamer tag is wilDtub, if you might be my new partner Vxr tom add me and be nice to get a bit of trying some cars


Will do mate. When will you next be on?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wildwash

I'm on now..? Till racing proberly with just a dinner break


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I'm on now..? Till racing proberly with just a dinner break


Will come on now buddy.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IntrAphasE

well i been evil this week by keeping you all in suspense scores were done monday just thought i would keep all waiting till tonight for the big reveal the final scores show just how close the racing was so i would like to thank you all for the excellent season of racing 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> well i been evil this week by keeping you all in suspense scores were done monday just thought i would keep all waiting till tonight for the big reveal the final scores show just how close the racing was so i would like to thank you all for the excellent season of racing
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


Thanks for doing the scores all season Ian :thumb:
Well done Ben and Tom for the team championship  :lol:
Well done John for the independent championship :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Well done John for winning another season and well done will and Ian for 2nd and 3rd


Well done team tickled pink for winning the team championship lol


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> well i been evil this week by keeping you all in suspense scores were done monday just thought i would keep all waiting till tonight for the big reveal the final scores show just how close the racing was so i would like to thank you all for the excellent season of racing
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


a week! **** me ill buy you a new abacus!


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Thanks for doing the scores all season Ian :thumb:
> Well done Ben and Tom for the team championship  :lol:
> Well done John for the independent championship :thumb:


Team Ibiza FTW :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

DAN019780 said:


> Well done John for winning another season and well done will and Ian for 2nd and 3rd
> 
> Well done team tickled pink for winning the team championship lol


Do one, you're Team Tickled Pink :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Your show must be good fun if your on the forum  get your self in your dirty golf an back home


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Your show must be good fun if your on the forum  get your self in your dirty golf an back home


I am home lol been back since about 4pm :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good racing tonight boys, hopefully I made the grade


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Good racing tonight boys, hopefully I made the grade


I see no reason why not, I took off more people than you :lol: Having been up since 5.30am im fooked haha


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> I see no reason why not, I took off more people than you :lol: Having been up since 5.30am im fooked haha


Are you sure your not a real racing driver? I see you have the excuses sussed out ha ha.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Are you sure your not a real racing driver? I see you have the excuses sussed out ha ha.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


John I do not think the above man in suitable for our racing series :lol: LMAO

I do however have racing driver skills


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> John I do not think the above man in suitable for our racing series :lol: LMAO
> 
> I do however have racing driver skills




Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matty03g

Trust Ben to upset the newbie:lol:
Must be a Tom thing


----------



## VXR.Tom

I need a shoulder to cry on.... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John74

Seeing as most were happier with the B class retro touring cars I will get a full set of rules sorted and maybe a calendar before the weekend. Just need a closer look at a few cars to make sure I can keep the car choice fairly open without having a single that has a big performance advantage.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tank

Yeah im happy with the b class it seems to be closer racing than the s class as the power is too great with rwd an fwd cars alike.


----------



## VXR.Tom

That would be cool with me. Was good close racing. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John74

One thing I'm looking into is the race format, shall we keep the 2x35mile races or shall we try 3x25miles with third race a reverse grid start ? Seeing as we are spending a lot less qualifying now.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## IntrAphasE

why not do 1 50mile long race then a reverse grid second 25mile sprint race
and to spice it up bring in a mandatory single pitstop in the first race


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> One thing I'm looking into is the race format, shall we keep the 2x35mile races or shall we try 3x25miles with third race a reverse grid start ? Seeing as we are spending a lot less qualifying now.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


That would be good.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VXR.Tom

Although a compulsory pit stop sounds good also!! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> One thing I'm looking into is the race format, shall we keep the 2x35mile races or shall we try 3x25miles with third race a reverse grid start ? Seeing as we are spending a lot less qualifying now.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


the problem with 3x25miles is the down time in the middle reloading etc and Ian can get the maths done with 2 sets of fastest laps a week :lol:

and pitstops, if we happen to get a glitch when entering the pits and it spits us out the other end as sometimes happens with multiple cars going in together or too fast people are going to be getting annoyed when it ruins their race.


----------



## John74

Pit stops never going to happen , I have done a 50 lap endurance A class race around Silverstone grand prix track that took 1hour 45minutes and didn't need to refuel or change tyres. Besides that I'm not watching everyone's replay to make sure they have pitted.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

I like the idea of the 3 shorter races and the reverse grid, will be just like the real btcc :thumb:
also the qualifying was good on Sunday with just the 1 flying lap


----------



## mlister5500

+1 for the one lap qualifier 3 x race and reverse grid It will give me a chance to get in the top 3.


----------



## wildwash

Here is the thing..with btcc three races with reverse grid you take success ballast after each race..i like the idea of three races but only if there is a pi handicap after each race..otherwise I think it has to be one long race..


----------



## Tom_the_great

My 2 penneth, (again... i did type this last night but lost it so typing from memory at work)

1. I would ask that we publish a list of acceptable cars so everyone can see what you can have without having to spend the most of there life searching when people dont have the time. this could be added too if you feel a car is acceptable then say a week before the first race this is locked !

2. I would run quali as we did but have 2 flying laps this is because some people dont get chance to practice before and may be abit rusty stright from the blocks so would be nice to be allowed one sighting lap ie first corner at full pace ! 

3. If i could run the races i like the idea of 3 races but would run first race full distance, 2nd race half distance (sprint type) and 3rd race in reverse lobby order again full distance. again points for fastest laps and pole.

i did have more reasons but was miffed when i lost my orignal post so this is a slimed version.

In any case im happy 

ps ill be on tonight for some racing if anyone fancys a few crash....i mean test laps


----------



## wildwash

11 of 15 races we did last season the person who won, win both races..so if we don't have a pi drop from race one then do a second race most the time the same person will win..so I wouldn't see the point in having it..a reverse grid does change things alot how ever..but we will risk more crashes as the better set up and faster cars in that track have to pass the others..but that's racing and would be exciting..but no point having multi races same grid same cars same pi as most likely we will get the same result


----------



## Tom_the_great

I personally don't think it's do able to have pi drops between races due to time not everyone can spend hours tuning a set up determined tuning incase they happen to do well


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> I personally don't think it's do able to have pi drops between races due to time not everyone can spend hours tuning a set up determined tuning incase they happen to do well


^^ this. I actually posted something similar last night, but the message never appeared on the thread 

I personally havent got time to spend all week tuning cars to multiple PI levels incase I win a race. I agree the reverse grid is going to cause more crashing :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

is there room for one more before the season starts?

sick of all the X ranked DLC cars in the online races that just push people out the way.


----------



## Marty11

i was just wondering if the new season had started yet and if i could join?? i asked a couple of month ago i know i was just wondering?? 

please could the admin get back too me


cheers


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will pop on again tonight for some racing 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wildwash

Still spaces available at the moment..

To be honest I really only used about 6 setups last year.. 600 track 600 twisty 590 track 590 twisty 580 track 580 twisty and that was it..so for me a pi drop mid race would have been no bother..but the megane was the best car out there 

Not that I was planning on doing the pictures but it is easier to go through 30 laps of race than two 15 lap races so I'm sure whoever steps up to do pics would rather less


----------



## IntrAphasE

wildwash said:


> Not that I was planning on doing the pictures but it is easier to go through 30 laps of race than two 15 lap races so I'm sure whoever steps up to do pics would rather less


lies you were nominated to do the pics again lol


----------



## Matty03g

I think we would all agree the racing last season was very good and better than season 1 so why change it so much. Stick to 2 race format , but maybe just with second race reverse grid and the 1 or 2 lap qualifying


----------



## wildwash

I like matty's idea I think reverse grid will be good


----------



## VXR.Tom

Practice tonight? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mlister5500

Updated for more accurate answers!

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, B Class (pushed him off the fence!)
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5 Tom_the_great - B class BTCC rules
6 dan019780 S or B class
7 matty03g b class Btcc type cars
8 WilDtub A class btcc or B class btcc
9 dean R32 for B class, or A class if I can have my Honda back!
10 Tank up for anything
11 Stevobeavo - s class gt championship
12
13
14
15
16

First reserve (newbs)

1 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference
2 Craig qq
3 marty11
4


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> Practice tonight?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


We need to have a little practice and work out what car we want, how about Thursday night? One of my weekly gaming nights as the mrs is out

DW BTCC governing body, is there going to be a limit to how many people/ teams can use the same car? And how will it be decided who gets what if so?


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> DW BTCC governing body, is there going to be a limit to how many people/ teams can use the same car? And how will it be decided who gets what if so?


Its goes in order of the team championship from previosu season as a reward :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> Its goes in order of the team championship from previosu season as a reward :thumb:


I say I get choice being new


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> We need to have a little practice and work out what car we want, how about Thursday night? One of my weekly gaming nights as the mrs is out
> 
> DW BTCC governing body, is there going to be a limit to how many people/ teams can use the same car? And how will it be decided who gets what if so?


That is fine with me, finish work at 15:50 so I'm good from about 17:00 -I fall asleep, been working on a couple of different cars and will carry on this tuning tomorrow to try and find something


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> Its goes in order of the team championship from previosu season as a reward :thumb:


Drivers championship as teams can split then who gets the pick ?

First draft of the Retro BTCC B class rules are now on the first page ( and below here ) let me know if i missed anything or messed anything up. A few changes have been added but nothing to major. Car list and calender will be posted shortly :thumb:

Season 3 Detailing World Retro BTCC guidelines / rules.

Car spec
B500 pi limit
Max 250bhp
All cars must be front engined.
FWD or RWD ( 4WD if it has been converted to RWD ).
FWD cars must remain FWD , RWD cars must remain RWD.
Forza wings front and rear ( except Merc 190E which must use standard rear wing ).
Race Chassis reinforcement and Roll cage.
Race Tyre compound.
BTCC or WTCC type cars ie saloons or hatchbacks.
Pre-2002 build date.
Race type paint jobs ( your own work or brought of the storefront ).
Race numbers must be of your championship finishing position from the season before, new comers please ask for a race number.

Race format

Races are double race format, qualifying for race 1 starting order and lobby points for race 2 starting order.
Each race will be of at least 35 miles.
Qualifying will be super pole shoot out style of 2 laps ( 1 warm up and 1 flying lap )

Guidelines

Racers can only use one make/model of car for the whole season i.e. no swapping and changing depending on track.

Max 2 teams using any make of car , if 3 teams want to use the same make of car those who finished higher in the seasons before drivers championship will be given the pick of car first.

Traction control will be OFF.
Automatic or manual shfting only, no using the clutch.
All other driver aids are your choice.

Success handicap system
1st in pionts for the round deduct 16pi for the next race they take part in.
2nd in points for the round deduct 8pi for the next race they take part in.
In the event of tied points for positions 1 or 2 the tied drivers will be given the pi drop.
3rd no change
4th or lower recorver 8pi if they have had it removed in previous races.

Driving standards will be watched and finishing order will be adjusted if anyone gains positions by knocking cars off the track. Take it easy on the opening lap or two and hopefully we can keep the racing clean.

It helps talking to the other driver as you race them i.e. im on your left or im on your right. This does not give you the right to claim the corner but helps to let the other person know where you are. Try to give each other racing room, it takes two people to make a good passing move.

Try to give each other racing room , sometimes contact carn't be helped but please try to keep it to a minimum.

No last minutes swerves to cut someone off.

No pushing drivers onto the grass as they try to overtake or out brake you , you must leave room for the other car to keep on track.

Points

Driver points are scored at each race then added together to give a round score , best 11 scoring rounds to count to drivers championship.

Teams points are both drivers points from each round added together, best 11 rounds to count to teams championship.
Teams can have 2 or 3 drivers but teams with 3 drivers only the top 2 scoring drivers will count towards the teams championship.

1st 20
2nd 17
3rd 15
4th 13
5th 11
6th 10
7th 9
8th 8
9th 7
10th 6
11th 5
12th 4
13th 3
14th 2
15th 1
16th 1

1 bonus point for pole position , 1 bonus point for fastest lap in each race.


----------



## John74

Driver list update

1 John74 , A class BTCC but will race any
2 BEN GR33N, B Class (pushed him off the fence!)
3 dave5500 and b class retro
4 admg1- B class retro btcc
5 Tom_the_great - B class BTCC rules
6 dan019780 S or B class
7 matty03g b class Btcc type cars
8 WilDtub A class btcc or B class btcc
9 dean R32 for B class, or A class if I can have my Honda back!
10 Tank up for anything
11 Stevobeavo - s class gt championship ( reserved place )
12 Intraphase2011 ???
13 Dubplate Dan ( reserved place )

First reserve (newbs)

14 Vxr.tom - will race any class. S class GT would be my preference 
15 Craig qq
16 marty11


----------



## admg1

Thanks for sorting out all the rules John :thumb:

Also if anyone doesn't have the Porsche pack, it's currently half price at 800 msp.


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for sorting out rules etc ... For season 3 John :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Awesome john I'm looking forward to the racing as always


----------



## VXR.Tom

Excellent! Hope there is space for me


----------



## GR33N

Im heartbroken, you've ruined my RWD Civic :lol:

and Ian struggles with 10 and 20pi drops, you cant make him use 8s and 16s, his abacus wont handle it


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> Im heartbroken, you've ruined my RWD Civic :lol:
> 
> and Ian struggles with 10 and 20pi drops, you cant make him use 8s and 16s, his abacus wont handle it


will have to cut two of my fingers off to make it easyier


----------



## John74

Rules , car list and calender now on page 1 of the thread :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> will have to cut two of my fingers off to make it easyier


hahahahahaaaa :lol:


----------



## GR33N

> Round 3 , 7th October Tsukuba Circuit Full 1.25miles 2 x 28 laps


Dean will be pleased :thumb:

All rules and car list looks good to me, I just need to learn how to tune a RWD car now


----------



## VXR.Tom

Calendar looks great John. Good work!!! Only miss one race if I'm involved  when will we know for definite if we are entered? 

Thanks


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> Calendar looks great John. Good work!!! Only miss one race if I'm involved  when will we know for definite if we are entered?
> 
> Thanks


You will know when we want you too know... if you carry on gettin fast times you can jog on


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> You will know when we want you too know... if you carry on gettin fast times you can jog on


That's what I thought Tom, why can't the newbies b crap :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Rules , car list and calender now on page 1 of the thread :thumb:


Are we allowed to use the same make of car from previous seasons or not ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> You will know when we want you too know... if you carry on gettin fast times you can jog on


I thought you boys liked a challenge?



Matty03g said:


> That's what I thought Tom, why can't the newbies b crap :lol:


----------



## admg1

Im not worried but Tom and Matty might be because they're not that good :wave::devil:




















Only joking :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Im not worried but Tom and Matty might be because they're not that good :wave::devil:
> 
> Only joking :lol:


We will see mr geen:devil:


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Are we allowed to use the same make of car from previous seasons or not ?


Yes you can , that rule only stands for the A class BTCC .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## CraigQQ

sorry for a such a newb question....

the reserve list which I'm on.. how do we know if we got in? is it a case of turning up to the practising session on sunday and if we race well/follow the rules we get in?

also is it B spec this season? couldn't make out what was going on with the different car lists on post 1... we need one from the top list yeah?


----------



## admg1

CraigQQ said:


> sorry for a such a newb question....
> 
> the reserve list which I'm on.. how do we know if we got in? is it a case of turning up to the practising session on sunday and if we race well/follow the rules we get in?
> 
> also is it B spec this season? couldn't make out what was going on with the different car lists on post 1... we need one from the top list yeah?


Yeah it's b class this season.

They way it will be is the people who raced last season will get first option to race again this season and if there are any spaces left they will be given to whoever is on the reserve list.
Try and get on Sunday at 8pm for the practice sessions.


----------



## CraigQQ

Cheers mate..

I'll be there on sunday.. :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

I'll offer my place up for the moment as I haven't got Xbox credit currently and don't have the time due to family stuff and other bits n bobs going on so won't be on for a while, will be back at some point but not sure when.
Keep it clean chaps, see you soon.

Ps: Thanks all for some very enjoyable racing and great banter which I'm missing already


----------



## VXR.Tom

What time do you reckon you will be on tomorrow will?


----------



## wildwash

To bad dubplate dan, make sure your back for another season sometime


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> What time do you reckon you will be on tomorrow will?


Would be about 6pm as I finish work early on a Thursday, usually do an 8 till 6 but I am a part timer on Thursday with a 9 till 5

You got some cars lined up? I have a couple of possible preferred cars but we will see what we are both quick in


----------



## CraigQQ

just added you john74 and you too mat (N30 MDR)

if one of you could invite me to the practice session (8pm sunday) I'd appreciate it.. even if I don't get into the big leagues :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Would be about 6pm as I finish work early on a Thursday, usually do an 8 till 6 but I am a part timer on Thursday with a 9 till 5
> 
> You got some cars lined up? I have a couple of possible preferred cars but we will see what we are both quick in


I've got a couple which I'm relatively happy with, need a little bit of tweaking but I have been quick in the lobbies online.


----------



## Dan J

wildwash said:


> To bad dubplate dan, make sure your back for another season sometime


:thumb: definatly mate but hopefully won't be out of it for that long with any luck.
Will keep in touch on here anyway


----------



## VXR.Tom

Some good cars on the go earlier. Should be interesting!


----------



## admg1

I was just looking at the scores from last season and it looks like some "BROWN ENVELOPES" have exchanged hands to decide the drivers championship :doublesho

Wills score was not included in the last race of the season :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

admg1 said:


> I was just looking at the scores from last season and it looks like some "BROWN ENVELOPES" have exchanged hands to decide the drivers championship :doublesho
> 
> Wills score was not included in the last race of the season :lol:


are you sure it was not one of his dropped scores?:thumb:


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> I was just looking at the scores from last season and it looks like some "BROWN ENVELOPES" have exchanged hands to decide the drivers championship :doublesho
> 
> Wills score was not included in the last race of the season :lol:


I dont think Ians abacus has a brown envelope setting :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Lol it was a dropped score for me so Ian didn't post it up but if you look at what people scored on the last race you can see a point score missing on both races..

As much as wish it was true and I had won


----------



## admg1

You've ruined it now, you're all meant to play along with it :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

can the two new racers please add me its intraphase2011 if you want to race the weekend as bernie (john) might not be back in time


----------



## Matty03g

Just a thought for Sundays test racing :car:
Could we do 5or 6 lap test races instead of 10 laps so we can try a few more cars out


----------



## wildwash

I'm sure TomTom navi will add you but I can invite him in if he hasn't in time as I think we will be team buddies


----------



## CraigQQ

IntrAphasE said:


> can the two new racers please add me its intraphase2011 if you want to race the weekend as bernie (john) might not be back in time


Will add you later tonight :thumb: username : DynamicDetailin


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> can the two new racers please add me its intraphase2011 if you want to race the weekend as bernie (john) might not be back in time


Those new wanting to join need to add a few of us to your friends list. I should be back in time for this Sundays race if all goes to plan but will most likely miss the following weeks test race.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I'm sure TomTom navi will add you but I can invite him in if he hasn't in time as I think we will be team buddies


Will do it when I sign on later possibly, if not definitely tomorrow afternoon!:car:


----------



## CraigQQ

thanks for the invite intraphase...

my headset is F**KED, need to get a new one so you wont hear me tonight lol.. set it to play through speakers so I can still hear you lot


----------



## CraigQQ

Had to bail out of the Nurburg race, used a storefront set up as I haven't had time to buy or tune the cars for testing yet :lol:... bloody gears were set up so badly it was in 6th at 60mph and topped out at 101mph! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

ended tonight early, need to spend a few hours during the week testing and tuning a few cars for next weeks practice.. 
only had time to do the one and it was bad(the dynamic branded integra) then a few dodgy tuning set ups ect tonight just had me going everywhere...

wasn't helped by being spun in nearly every race :lol: 

couldn't believe that fight for 3rd when me and (I think) tom both flipped over the same kerb at the same time :wall:

anyway.. hopefully you'll invite me again next week and I'll have some proper set ups to use


----------



## VXR.Tom

Technically I finished infront because I was further up the road when I got stuck  get your headset fixed too! Will we need to have further testing so we can agree on a car!


----------



## CraigQQ

HAHA!! I actually thought to myself "B&**^%D... he's further up the road... that means he won!!"


oh and I painted a scotland flag on my car after accusations of being belgian :lol:


----------



## Tank

Haha i think that may have been me not to sure


----------



## CraigQQ

Tom... was it you I slammed into first corner of the first race? then accidentally spun you in the second race by clipping your rear end(in the Sierra..)


----------



## DAN019780

After testing last night think I know what car Iam going to use just needs a bit more tunning the back end seems to have a mind of its own sometimes


----------



## VXR.Tom

I believe it could well of been ha. I ruined my engine trying to lap you!


----------



## Tom_the_great

CraigQQ said:


> Tom... was it you I slammed into first corner of the first race? then accidentally spun you in the second race by clipping your rear end(in the Sierra..)


i think that was me  my gamer tag is skillz tom the other tom is tom tom aka satnav


----------



## CraigQQ

VXR.Tom said:


> I believe it could well of been ha. I ruined my engine trying to lap you!


HAHA!! yes.. I picked some bad choice's of cars last night.. and some even worse choices in the storefront tuning set up since I had no time to do my own last week :lol:



Tom_the_great said:


> i think that was me  my gamer tag is skillz tom the other tom is tom tom aka satnav


your right... t'was you :lol:


----------



## wildwash

You going to be online in Thursday again navi? Get the car choice sorted then work on a paint design..


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> You going to be online in Thursday again navi? Get the car choice sorted then work on a paint design..


Working till 10 but could do after that or all day Friday  will miss next week's practice too for working.


----------



## CraigQQ

bought a new headset today... 

least now people will know i'm not Belgian :lol:... but with my accent I may be just as understood as if I was speaking a foreign language :lol:


----------



## John74

Can people start sending me pm's with what cars teams are picking and who is with who for teams. 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## mlister5500

John74 said:


> Can people start sending me pm's with what cars teams are picking and who is with who for teams.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Pm sent


----------



## VXR.Tom

John can you issue me a race number so I can start designing my livery. Will discuss with will what car we want too.


----------



## John74

VXR.Tom said:


> John can you issue me a race number so I can start designing my livery. Will discuss with will what car we want too.


Seeing as Will is 2 I think 22 fits nicely.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thank you


----------



## dean j

I hope you PM'd Bernie the right car Dave! I am not driving the hearse this season!

Why don't everyone just tell us all what they driving this season.


----------



## admg1

Well I'm going for the Ford coupe deluxe


----------



## wildwash

I haven't picked yet..I'm pretty sure me and the navigator will be team mates but we will need to make sure we are both happy in the car otherwise it could be a make or break situation? But I'm sure we will decide soon as we get together..

Ok navigator what days this week are you around between 6:45-10pm? I can switch my days around to get online any day but Tuesday wouldn't be till about 9 so hardly worth it for an hour..but we need to get in what testing we can


----------



## mlister5500

dean j said:


> I hope you PM'd Bernie the right car Dave! I am not driving the hearse this season!
> 
> Why don't everyone just tell us all what they driving this season.


Don't worry dean I picked the golf


----------



## mlister5500

Anyone on tonight


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I haven't picked yet..I'm pretty sure me and the navigator will be team mates but we will need to make sure we are both happy in the car otherwise it could be a make or break situation? But I'm sure we will decide soon as we get together..
> 
> Ok navigator what days this week are you around between 6:45-10pm? I can switch my days around to get online any day but Tuesday wouldn't be till about 9 so hardly worth it for an hour..but we need to get in what testing we can


Just Friday mate. Working evenings the rest of the days!


----------



## Tom_the_great

dean j said:


> Why don't everyone just tell us all what they driving this season.


This !!! why so behind close doors we are all big boys now...

Me and ben are teaming up together team GREEN!!!!!! why cos he is green and i love the green haha

car choice we have not made one cos every car i like ben is **** slow with  Ian is going to give me some unbiased advice i hope on tuning RWD is i cant help but think will sucker punched me with a half arsed civic  haha kidding love you too big will  you daft american you !


----------



## Tom_the_great

from my guess work 

Team "Tickled pink" Dano admg are using the cortina
Team "To beat" Tank Ian using arbarth 131 or something else
Team "Lonely" dean BMW
Team "USA" will and tom civic??? if not they should be spaznav was stupidly quick
Team "Green" (the dream team) me and ben Datsun 510 
Team "Law" Matty and John no idea guess at golf?? no one is every on?
Team "All gear no idea" Dave and 'H' Merc

the above are pure guesses and sorry if ive spoilt anything ? !


----------



## Matty03g

Missed racing last night as I felt a bit rough with man flu :lol:
Team law sounds good Tom and as for the car we working on it :car:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Not bad Mr Thomas. I'm tempted to get will in the panzer tank though. If I can stop it barrel rolling that is.


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> from my guess work
> 
> Team tickled pink Dano admg are using the cortina
> Team to beat Tank Ian using arbarth 131 (the car i wish i could have)
> Team no idea dean and dave BMW
> Team USA will and tom civic??? if not they should be spaznav was stupidly quick
> *Team Green(the dream team) me and ben Hopefully a car ???*
> Team Law Matty and John no idea as no one is every on?
> 
> the above are pure guesses and sorry if ive spoilt anything ? !


We're driving a what a ... c....a....r? never heard of it


----------



## mlister5500

If I change my mind on the car can a team have different cars or must they be the same.

May have to go as independent and leave team dean........


----------



## Tank

mlister5500 said:


> If I change my mind on the car can a team have different cars or must they be the same.
> 
> May have to go as independent and leave team dean........


You hgot to use the same car if you are in a team mate


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom_the_great said:


> from my guess work
> 
> Team tickled pink Dano admg are using the cortina
> Team to beat Tank Ian using arbarth 131 (the car i wish i could have)
> Team no idea dean and dave BMW
> Team USA will and tom civic??? if not they should be spaznav was stupidly quick
> Team Green(the dream team) me and ben Hopefully a car ???
> Team Law Matty and John no idea as no one is every on?
> 
> the above are pure guesses and sorry if ive spoilt anything ? !


Team to beat Ian and Tank are using the ???
as were still deciding


----------



## Tom_the_great

ok edited to be slightly more accurate


----------



## Tom_the_great

Team "Tickled pink" Dano admg are using the cortina
Team "To beat" Tank Ian using arbarth 131 or something else
Team "Lonely" dean BMW
Team "USA" will and tom civic??? if not they should be spaznav was stupidly quick
Team "Green" (the dream team) me and ben Datsun 510 
Team "Law" Matty and John no idea guess at golf?? no one is every on?
Team "All gear no idea" Dave and 'H' Merc


----------



## John74

Driver numbers


1 John74
2 WilDtub
3 Intraphase2001
4 BEN GR33N
5 DANO19780
6 Tankbaby86
7 Admg1
8 Skillz tom
9 Matty03g
10 DeanR32
12 Dave5500
22 Vxr.tom
33 Craig qq
44 marty11


Teams car picks so far ( updated )

Abarth x 1 team

Lotus x 1 team

Mercedes x 1 team

Nissan x 1 team


----------



## DAN019780

Just a little teaser for season 3 livery


----------



## Tom_the_great

Bloody great work that dano !!


----------



## IntrAphasE

looking good mr d green


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> Just a little teaser for season 3 livery


I've changed my mind, I think we'll have a blue car this year :devil: :lol:


----------



## John74

Car pick list updated 



John74 said:


> Driver numbers
> 
> 1 John74
> 2 WilDtub
> 3 Intraphase2001
> 4 BEN GR33N
> 5 DANO19780
> 6 Tankbaby86
> 7 Admg1
> 8 Skillz tom
> 9 Matty03g
> 10 DeanR32
> 12 Dave5500
> 22 Vxr.tom
> 33 Craig qq
> 44 marty11
> 
> Teams car picks so far ( updated )
> 
> Abarth x 1 team
> 
> Lotus x 1 team
> 
> Mercedes x 1 team
> 
> Nissan x 1 team


----------



## IntrAphasE

still trying to work out who using the nissan


----------



## VXR.Tom

Who is in the Mercedes ********


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> I've changed my mind, I think we'll have a blue car this year :devil: :lol:


Blue we can't we're are called "team tickled pink" now it's got to be pink 

Anyway Iam the number 1 driver in this team so I get to choose are car colour so there:wave:


----------



## mlister5500

VXR.Tom said:


> Who is in the Mercedes ********


 Me and marty11


----------



## CraigQQ

here's my car for the season..........


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> Blue we can't we're are called "team tickled pink" now it's got to be pink
> 
> Anyway Iam the number 1 driver in this team so I get to choose are car colour so there:wave:


When you've managed a pole and have had a double win then you might be classed as the number 1 driver. :wave:

Until then, I call the shots in team tickled pink :devil:


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Driver numbers
> 
> 1 John74
> 2 WilDtub
> 3 Intraphase2001
> 4 BEN GR33N
> 5 DANO19780
> 6 Tankbaby86
> 7 Admg1
> 8 Skillz tom
> 9 Matty03g
> 10 DeanR32
> 12 Dave5500
> 22 Vxr.tom
> 33 Craig qq
> 44 marty11
> 
> Teams car picks so far ( updated )
> 
> Abarth x 1 team
> 
> Lotus x 1 team
> 
> Mercedes x 1 team
> 
> Nissan x 1 team


Strange that no team has pick the same car yet, might have to change that


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> When you've managed a pole and have had a double win then you might be classed as the number 1 driver. :wave:
> 
> Until then, I call the shots in team tickled pink :devil:


Ok boss sorry for stepping out of line


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> When you've managed a pole and have had a double win then you might be classed as the number 1 driver. :wave:
> 
> Until then, I call the shots in team tickled pink :devil:





DAN019780 said:


> Ok boss sorry for stepping out of line


You're going to need some aftersun for that burn :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> Ok boss sorry for stepping out of line


U 2 can pretend to boss on here, just remember who's boss at work..... Ok.


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> U 2 can pretend to boss on here, just remember who's boss at work..... Ok.


You are quite right I do know who the boss is 

Now get to work and make me some money b1tch :wave:


----------



## John74

Driver numbers


1 John74
2 WilDtub
3 Intraphase2001
4 BEN GR33N
5 DANO19780
6 Tankbaby86
7 Admg1
8 Skillz tom
9 Matty03g
10 DeanR32
12 Dave5500
22 Vxr.tom
33 Craig qq
44 marty11


Teams car picks so far ( updated )

Abarth x 1 team

Lotus x 2 teams

Mercedes x 1 team

Nissan x 1 team


Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will I can come on after 10:30 tonight, if you can't make it I will just do some laps in our two favourite cars?


----------



## wildwash

Well I can be on Friday night..I will do some testing tonight but 10:30 will be too late for me on a school night so we can both do independent test tonight and then get together tomorow?


----------



## CraigQQ

anyone racing tomorrow or over the weekend? wouldn't mind another practice session.. 99% sure about my car... but there is 2 other possible cars haha..


also another newbie question.. are we allowed different set up's for different tracks? (ie change the car set up for each track)


----------



## DAN019780

CraigQQ said:


> anyone racing tomorrow or over the weekend? wouldn't mind another practice session.. 99% sure about my car... but there is 2 other possible cars haha..
> 
> also another newbie question.. are we allowed different set up's for different tracks? (ie change the car set up for each track)


You can change the setup as much as you like you can have a different tune for each track as long as you don't go over the bhp power limit etc:thumb:

Me admg and matty are normanally praticing on saturday nights after 10ish your welcome to join us. Gamer tag dan019780


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Well I can be on Friday night..I will do some testing tonight but 10:30 will be too late for me on a school night so we can both do independent test tonight and then get together tomorow?


That is fine with me! I'm off all day tomorrow  just give me a time and I will be there. :driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

I'm on tonight from about 5:30 if anyone else is you know where to find me


----------



## John74

Will be lucky if i do much testing at all , off to help out with a coast to coast charity bike ride in a few hours and will be very lucky to get back for sundays racing. Nothing like putting your team mate under pressure to sort everything out with the car lol.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Will be lucky if i do much testing at all , off to help out with a coast to coast charity bike ride in a few hours and will be very lucky to get back for sundays racing. Nothing like putting your team mate under pressure to sort everything out with the car lol.


:doublesho 
And I've gotta learn how to drive or drift it yet!!!!
Got some good ideas for the paint job though


----------



## CraigQQ

I've been learning how to overtake someone who's following the racing line round the test track speed ring :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Craig I don't know it that shows skill or a lack of?


----------



## IntrAphasE

craig you should team up with lonely dean


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> craig you should team up with lonely dean


the last time Dean tried to recruit a Scotsman, it didnt go well :wave:


----------



## composite

can i join in the fun? wheres the rules etc?


----------



## VXR.Tom

composite said:


> can i join in the fun? wheres the rules etc?


Page 1 mate. Add a few of us and try and make the test session on Sunday at 8. Not my call on whether there is space, Best speaking to John or intra.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Well after some running on my own today Will, I definitely know which car I am quicker in. When we are on tomorrow I will just try what I'm slower in all night because I know that is what you want to drive


----------



## CraigQQ

Tom_the_great said:


> Craig I don't know it that shows skill or a lack of?


:lol: I was attempting to get the achievement for doing 240mph in any car.. its a 1000bhp F50, had done 2 laps but didn't have the length of track to get to 240 on the straight and slow for the turn.

so decided to go balls out when I came round onto the straight and just try to get to 240 before hitting the wall.. got to 235mph before that happened :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: I was attempting to get the achievement for doing 240mph in any car.. its a 1000bhp F50, had done 2 laps but didn't have the length of track to get to 240 on the straight and slow for the turn.
> 
> so decided to go balls out when I came round onto the straight and just try to get to 240 before hitting the wall.. got to 235mph before that happened :lol:


Good job there is a 250bhp limit.


----------



## Tank

Use the konigsegg agera if thats how you spell it. Tune it up and put it on a mile drag


----------



## CraigQQ

Cheers Tank!!


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> Well after some running on my own today Will, I definitely know which car I am quicker in. When we are on tomorrow I will just try what I'm slower in all night because I know that is what you want to drive


I got to pop in a shop on my way home today so be online about 7:15? Then we can have a good look at the cars..I did some driving yesterday with Ben and Tom and still not decided what I want to drive


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I got to pop in a shop on my way home today so be online about 7:15? Then we can have a good look at the cars..I did some driving yesterday with Ben and Tom and still not decided what I want to drive


I'm training so will be on about 9:20 or so. Can be on all evening tomorrow too. I'm torn between two at the moment.


----------



## CraigQQ

I'll probably be on about 9pm til 10pm tonight.. if anyone is testing add me :thumb: dynamicdetailin

thanks to this BTCC thing all the time I've been on forza has been racing, testing, tuning and re testing :lol:
haven't even had time to finish my latest design project...
got this so far :thumb: (still stewie, brian and a few others to make plus a background design to tie it in.


----------



## IntrAphasE

composite if you would like to join us full season rules are on page 1 please add me intraphase2011 and i will invite you to the lobby

its not confirmed you have a spot as will need to see you race first


----------



## Tom_the_great

im starting to hate painting now ive spent just shy of 5 hours so far and im still doing one side!!!


----------



## dean j

Have I been turncoated by my Massa?

So does that mean I'm running independantly? If so, put me down for the BMW M3 please


----------



## Tom_the_great

dean j said:


> Have I been turncoated by my Massa?
> 
> So does that mean I'm running independantly? If so, put me down for the BMW M3 please


Put it this way at least you know whos number one driver


----------



## Dan Gull

This looks good - I'm up for joining in if you'll have me.


----------



## wildwash

Dan Gull said:


> This looks good - I'm up for joining in if you'll have me.


I'm sure dean will have you


----------



## mlister5500

dean j said:


> Have I been turncoated by my Massa?
> 
> So does that mean I'm running independantly? If so, put me down for the BMW M3 please


sorry dean but couldn't get on with the m3 and didn't want to do another season in a car I'm not happy with. Your welcome to come over to the merc.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan Gull same to you m8 rules are on page 1 look for the b class rules add me its intraphase2011 and i will invite you to lobby on sunday at 8pm 

its not confirmed you have a spot as will need to see you race first


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be on all night I would of thought. Any new guys fancy some racing or testing tonight add me  Tomtom030790


----------



## mlister5500

I'll be on in about an hour


----------



## IntrAphasE

Mine and Tanks Weapon of Choice


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm not afraid!


----------



## Tank

O you should be we were tuning until gone 4am this morning


----------



## CraigQQ

I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I have no fear. Hopefully Will, will be around soon to back me up


----------



## VXR.Tom

I also won't be on for testing tonight folks, working till 10, if people are about I can be on for around 10:30 for a bit!


----------



## DAN019780

:thumb:Cars look good guys:thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

I wont be on either tonight got to work.


----------



## mlister5500

Just updated me and Marty11 in escort



John74 said:


> Driver numbers
> 
> 1 John74
> 2 WilDtub
> 3 Intraphase2001
> 4 BEN GR33N
> 5 DANO19780
> 6 Tankbaby86
> 7 Admg1
> 8 Skillz tom
> 9 Matty03g
> 10 DeanR32
> 12 Dave5500
> 22 Vxr.tom
> 33 Craig qq
> 44 marty11
> 
> Teams car picks so far ( updated )
> 
> Abarth x 1 team
> 
> Lotus x 2 teams
> 
> Escort 92 x 1 team (dave and Marty11)
> 
> Nissan x 1 team
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

Lol but just yesterday it was all ' the merc is taken' now your in the escort lol last season everyone knew what they wanted and this season is a much harder choice,even I can't decide what I want yet


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Lol but just yesterday it was all ' the merc is taken' now your in the escort lol last season everyone knew what they wanted and this season is a much harder choice,even I can't decide what I want yet


Only because you keep giving yourself more choices. In my eyes its Honda, Merc or BMW.  see you at 10:30


----------



## CraigQQ

downloading the Cortina atm.. can anyone else let me know if they are using DLC cars so I can download them.. those blacked out vw's annoy me :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

CraigQQ said:


> downloading the Cortina atm.. can anyone else let me know if they are using DLC cars so I can download them.. those blacked out vw's annoy me :lol:


Just ddownload all the the free cars from the packs (one in each) an no more boras


----------



## CraigQQ

cortina costs money tom :thumb: 

but not much.. only 160 points if you buy it single.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Download free car out of each pack enables you to see all of them in that pack. Tank informed me of this last night..


----------



## Tank

Events of whats going to happen in this seasons racing
TOM!!!!


----------



## CraigQQ

definitely tom in that golf :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Still no fear!


----------



## CraigQQ

you'd be proud tom... I managed to break mine on the final race after you left... ended up sitting on a corner again barely able to move..


----------



## Dan Gull

Last night's race where everyone lower than 4th rolled their car was, erm, exciting...


----------



## CraigQQ

that was the race of the night dan!! :lol:

all Ian's fault.. he was lying upside down at the worst part of the track :lol:


----------



## wildwash

I thought last night was a waste of time for me, should have spent more time testing cars in leaderboards


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I thought last night was a waste of time for me, should have spent more time testing cars in leaderboards


How come William?


----------



## wildwash

Felt to me like every race was just a crash after crash and messing around..Think I'm set on the civic though


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Felt to me like every race was just a crash after crash and messing around..Think I'm set on the civic though


Are you avaliable tonight? I finish work at 8 so could do some running tonight.


----------



## Dan Gull

So - before I spend hours testing and painting and trying desperately to catch the large number of people considerably faster than I - can I be cleared to race pretty please?

I only crashed into 1 person after all... :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Dan you are cleared to race


----------



## VXR.Tom

IntrAphasE said:


> Dan you are cleared to race


Objection!!!


----------



## Dan Gull

VXR.Tom said:


> Objection!!!


Can you elaborate please?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Dan Gull said:


> Can you elaborate please?


Just trying to entertain myself after work, I don't object really  have you added my gamer tag yet?


----------



## CraigQQ

don't listen to tom... he can't even keep a car on 4 wheels


----------



## Dan Gull

Phew! With meeting so many people last night, I'm a tiny bit muddled as to who is whom. I've added a few people so far, but can't say for certain whom I've got. <confused>

Anyway, I'm Claridan, so add away.


----------



## Dan Gull

Oh - and may I have a race number please?

I think I've settled on the Escort Cossie.


----------



## CraigQQ

ahhh.. your claridian!! you kept getting in my way last night :lol: 

every time I got a bit of speed up for an overtake it was you in front and I had to brake :lol: 
the rest of the time I was crashing into tom or ian lying on the race line around blind corners and laying at the side of the track broken :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I wasn't on last night so it must of been NOskillz who was rolling. I'm TomTom


----------



## CraigQQ

ahhh.. wrong tom then :lol: 

too many Toms! :lol:... I thought you were skillztom


----------



## VXR.Tom

No no, im sat nav, tomton, navi, spaznav


----------



## Dan Gull

CraigQQ said:


> ahhh.. your claridian!! you kept getting in my way last night :lol:
> 
> every time I got a bit of speed up for an overtake it was you in front and I had to brake :lol:
> the rest of the time I was crashing into tom or ian lying on the race line around blind corners and laying at the side of the track broken :lol:


That's me, always in the way!

Shouldn't we have a list on the thread of who's whom?


----------



## CraigQQ

I'm Dynamicdetailin (AKA the belgian apparently :lol, there is a list of usernames which are same/similar to their usernames here (Apart from the few at the bottom)

John74
2 WilDtub
3 Intraphase2001
4 BEN GR33N
5 DANO19780
6 Tankbaby86
7 Admg1
8 Skillz tom
9 Matty03g
10 DeanR32
12 Dave5500
22 Vxr.tom
33 Craig qq
44 marty11


----------



## IntrAphasE

CraigQQ said:


> I'm Dynamicdetailin (AKA the belgian apparently :lol, there is a list of usernames which are same/similar to their usernames here (Apart from the few at the bottom)
> 
> 1 John74 john
> 2 WilDtub will
> 3 Intraphase2001 ian
> 4 BEN GR33N ben
> 5 DANO19780 dano
> 6 Tankbaby86 lee
> 7 Admg1 magic brakes
> 8 Skillz tom tom
> 9 Matty03g matty
> 10 DeanR32 dean
> 12 Dave5500 dave
> 22 Vxr.tom tom satnav
> 33 Dynamicdetailin craig
> 44 marty11 marty?


55 claridian dan

hope that helps


----------



## VXR.Tom

Anyone on tonight?


----------



## mlister5500

I will be on about 7


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> Anyone on tonight?


yes mate ill be on!



mlister5500 said:


> I will be on about 7


..... on seconds thoughts no i wont :devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I should be on from about 20:30


----------



## GR33N

I might come on for an hour, ill see in a bit what im up to :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

I can come online at about 8:30


----------



## VXR.Tom

Excellent. Go team!


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> yes mate ill be on!


Don't forget arsenal are playing in champions league tonight Tom  
Might be arsenals year for the trophy :tumbleweed: :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Won't be worth watching. Don't get the trophy duster out just yet...


----------



## Dan Gull

I may be on around 9 - anyone on feel free to add Claridan.


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Won't be worth watching. Don't get the trophy duster out just yet...


:lol: there's some thick dust on them empty shelves


----------



## Tom_the_great

3rd most trophys in the English game... we do ok thanks yes we're not the best and yes we haven't won any for ages but hey I'm not saying we are the best


----------



## VXR.Tom

Me and Will in the Mercedes please


----------



## IntrAphasE

Teams car picks so far ( updated )

Abarth x 1 team

Lotus x 1 team

Mercedes x 2 team

Nissan x 1 team


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> Teams car picks so far ( updated )
> 
> Abarth x 1 team
> 
> Lotus x 1 team
> 
> Mercedes x 2 team
> 
> Nissan x 1 team


I think they should still be 2 teams in the lotus Ian unless Johns changed his mind


----------



## wildwash

X2 teams Mercedes? Thought they changed to the escort..oh well me and navi are in the Mercedes, everyone can know the big secret lol


----------



## DAN019780

Plus a BMW for dean mind you I think he should be banned from using it he's too quick in it

Surprised you went for the merc will and tomtom you were both fast in the civic


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Plus a BMW for dean mind you I think he should be banned from using it he's too quick in it
> 
> Surprised you went for the merc will and tomtom you were both fast in the civic


We have gone for our slowest car ha. We both liked it too much


----------



## John74

Teams car picks so far ( updated )

Abarth x 1 team

Lotus x 2 teams

Mercedes x 2 teams

Nissan x 1 team

Dean in the BMW but is he still running as an independent ? if he is it don't matter as he has free choice of any car even if 2 teams had already picked it. 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> We have gone for our slowest car ha. We both liked it too much


So you picked with your heart and not your head lol.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Yeah. Clever ey?


----------



## mlister5500

John74 said:


> Teams car picks so far ( updated )
> 
> Abarth x 1 team
> 
> Lotus x 2 teams
> 
> Mercedes x 2 teams
> 
> Nissan x 1 team
> 
> Dean in the BMW but is he still running as an independent ? if he is it don't matter as he has free choice of any car even if 2 teams had already picked it.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Only one team in the merc. Me and marty11 are in the escort.


----------



## wildwash

mlister5500 said:


> Only one team in the merc. Me and marty11 are in the escort.


Thought I read that a few pages back..how are you getting with that? I would have loved to have that with the standard rear wing on there as it's a beast,wasn't as happy with the forza wing but I didn't spend long trying it by that stage..you should do well in it I think


----------



## John74

Teams car picks so far ( updated )

Abarth x 1 team

Ford x 1 team 

Lotus x 2 teams

Mercedes x 1 team

Nissan x 1 team

Dean in the BMW but is he still running as an independent ? if he is it don't matter as he has free choice of any car even if 2 teams had already picked it. 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## mlister5500

wildwash said:


> Thought I read that a few pages back..how are you getting with that? I would have loved to have that with the standard rear wing on there as it's a beast,wasn't as happy with the forza wing but I didn't spend long trying it by that stage..you should do well in it I think


Its ok. Lacks a little top speed but corners a lot better then the BMW and the merc


----------



## VXR.Tom

mlister5500 said:


> Its ok. Lacks a little top speed but corners a lot better then the BMW and the merc


Maybe with your tune  once again I will be on tonight from about 08:40 if others will be on?


----------



## CraigQQ

8.40? no chance i'll be on... footies on matey


----------



## VXR.Tom

Yawnnnnnn


----------



## VXR.Tom

Just downloaded the free cars so I can hopefully see those pesky Lotus Cortinas.


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> Just downloaded the free cars so I can hopefully see those pesky Lotus Cortinas.


The only view you'll be getting of them is the back of them as we drive off into the distance :devil: :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

.............


----------



## CraigQQ

didn't know skillz tom was running a cortina this year :lol:


----------



## John74

Looks like my first test run after not being on for a few weeks 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Haha excellent!


----------



## VXR.Tom

What time tonight Will?


----------



## Tank

This is tom and ben in the 510


----------



## VXR.Tom

Mine and Wills car,
in drag of course.


----------



## mlister5500

I would like to thank Ben and Tom for helping me find out how my car would handle if I got punted up the rear last night.:thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I think Ben also knows how his car performs with a bit of a nudge.


----------



## CraigQQ

I'll be on from 8pm tonight for a while if anyone's about


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> I would like to thank Ben and Tom for helping me find out how my car would handle if I got punted up the rear last night.:thumb:


Well drive faster then you kept getting in the way !!


----------



## mlister5500

You just liked to use me as your brakes


----------



## mlister5500

CraigQQ said:


> I'll be on from 8pm tonight for a while if anyone's about


I'll be on later


----------



## VXR.Tom

mlister5500 said:


> I'll be on later


Me too x


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> Me too x


'X'? Are we using kisses now? Cough **** cough


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> 'X'? Are we using kisses now? Cough **** cough


:spam:

Predictive text  was hoping people would just ignore it! :argie:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Happy Birthday Craig! Old man.


----------



## John74

I will try to be on later for a few test races , just did a monster 19 hour stint at work so there is just as much chance I will be fast asleep some place lol.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

Was hoping to get on tonight aswell, but just got back from all day golfing and I'm knacked so will leave final testing until tomorrow, sorry admg and dano 
Will sent over paint job in the morning John :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

VXR.Tom said:


> Happy Birthday Craig! Old man.


cheers Tom... you chaps going to let me win tomorrow as a b-day pressie? :lol:

I plan on testing a bit tonight but not til 1-2am :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

CraigQQ said:


> cheers Tom... you chaps going to let me win tomorrow as a b-day pressie? :lol:
> 
> I plan on testing a bit tonight but not til 1-2am :lol:


You shouldn't need us to let you win 

Also the track will be dark at that hour, could be dangerous.... :doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ

haha.. you've seen me drive! I need you to LET me win! :lol:

no more dangerous than driving with NOSkillz :lol:


----------



## John74

See come on then place your bets on who is going to win races 1 & 2 of round 1 . 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Ben 1st me 2nd all the rest don't matter


----------



## DAN019780

all depends on your tactics do you go easy and get a clean lap in and hope others dirty there's or do you go all out and risk dirtying you lap and getting stuck at the back of the grid


----------



## CraigQQ

I'm an all out risky dirty type :lol:

utd v liverpool today... so if utd loose I might not be a happy man for tonight's races :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

I think the podium after the first 2 races will be...

1. Will
2 John
3. Tank


----------



## VXR.Tom

CraigQQ said:


> I'm an all out risky dirty type :lol:
> 
> utd v liverpool today... so if utd loose I might not be a happy man for tonight's races :lol:


Your a United fan? That is it, your my target for the season :devil:


----------



## CraigQQ

hahaha.. been a utd fan since I was about 4 years old and went to OT.. 

thought you didn't like football?


----------



## VXR.Tom

I love my football haha. Im guessing from my yawn comment you thought I didn't.


----------



## GR33N

My money's on Ian :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom




----------



## admg1

Well I know I won't do to great tonight. I put my back out yesterday and I'm struggling to sit for any length of time without it hurting. So tonight will be interesting :lol:

I'm pretty sure my team mate will do the business though.


----------



## VXR.Tom

The excuses are coming out already!


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> Well I know I won't do to great tonight. I put my back out yesterday and I'm struggling to sit for any length of time without it hurting. So tonight will be interesting :lol:
> 
> I'm pretty sure my team mate will do the business though.


No pressure then Iam still getting used to RWD!!!


----------



## CraigQQ

VXR.Tom said:


> I love my football haha. Im guessing from my yawn comment you thought I didn't.


Indeed I did!! :lol:

well Utd won so I'm a happy man lol... see you all at 8


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> My money's on Ian :thumb:


Might not be on for tonights race , he dunno for sure yet 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Dan Gull

How many drivers can you have in a team?


----------



## Dan Gull

Ignore me - just read the rules (facepalm)


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Might not be on for tonights race , he dunno for sure yet
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


The man with the fastest leaderboard time absent? :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

never count me out


----------



## IntrAphasE

could people update me with who's teamed up with who


----------



## VXR.Tom

Me and Will (although I think I hurt his feelings when I drove into him the other day) in the Mercedes


----------



## DAN019780

Me and admg in the cortina.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Right the online sheet is done im missing some teams as not sure who with who here is the link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html

This season im going to try something new as i struggled last with the abacus meant late scores so im going to try to update a nearly live score sheet so you can see how you placed in the racing the link is https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadFFuY0JHbFZfZnRuUk1OdlYxbmhuUmc&output=html


----------



## Marty11

marty11 (hardstaff87) dave5500 claridan


----------



## IntrAphasE

Marty11 said:


> marty11 (hardstaff87) dave5500 claridan


had to go make it tricky for me didnt you by have a team off 3 what car you all using


----------



## Marty11

hahaha we're using the uber slow cozzy


----------



## IntrAphasE

Marty11 said:


> hahaha we're using the uber slow cozzy


escort or sierra


----------



## VXR.Tom

Escort


----------



## Marty11

escort mate. (my bad)


----------



## wildwash

Had to leave early tonight as the leak in the roof got worse..not a good day for me really..going to have to hand over all my money for roof repairs now


----------



## dean j

Crap news mate

Hope it don't sting too much.


----------



## DAN019780

Hope you get your roof sorted will 


Mixed bag for me last night had a good first race trying to mix it at the top just couldnt keep cosistant (hard work) until I was slung into another lobby all on my own then second race because i left the lobby i started at the back tried to work though the field but got some aero damaged which seemed to cost me 3 seconds a lap 

On the score sheet I been given 11 points for race 1 which should be 13 points for fourth:thumb:


----------



## GR33N

DAN019780 said:


> Hope you get your roof sorted will
> 
> Mixed bag for me last night had a good first race trying to mix it at the top just couldnt keep cosistant (hard work) until I was slung into another lobby all on my own then second race because i left the lobby i started at the back tried to work though the field but got some aero damaged which seemed to cost me 3 seconds a lap
> 
> On the score sheet I been given 11 points for race 1 which should be 13 points for fourth:thumb:


this must mean you steal some points from me and I dont get a Pi drop next week


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> this must mean you steal some points from me and I dont get a Pi drop next week


Indeed it will. Hopefully I won't have one. Looking forward to next weeks race more than this week's ha.


----------



## John74

Abacus is broken already lol 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## CraigQQ

the aero damage is a killer, I lost nearly 4 seconds a lap and couldn't get a clean lap in last night :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

GR33N said:


> this must mean you steal some points from me and I dont get a Pi drop next week


 It's means Ian gets the pi drop instead :lol: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GR33N

DAN019780 said:


> It's means Ian gets the pi drop instead :lol: :lol::lol::lol:


lets hope so after his gloating tone whilst telling me I had a Pi drop :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

scores are done abacus is holding up it was me who made the mistake 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


----------



## admg1

Thanks for doing the scores Ian but I think your abacus needs to be recalibrated :lol:
You've given yourself and Ben one less point than you actually got :thumb:


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> scores are done abacus is holding up it was me who made the mistake
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


Yours , Bens and Dano's scores still don't add up right :banghead: It's been a long week lol

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

My race 2 points are right but race 1 points are wrong but my total score is right should be 4th 13 points and 10th 6 points total 19 points :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

What everyones livery look like this season hard too see when your racing mine and admgs ..


----------



## Tank

Ian on the score sheet it says your in a datsun 510 and ben is in the abarth 131 lol


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Yours , Bens and Dano's scores still don't add up right :banghead: It's been a long week lol
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


16+13=28 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Ian can we deduct points from Ben for being cheeky?


----------



## IntrAphasE

right think i got it right now as john said been a long old week


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Ian can we deduct points from Ben for being cheeky?


Oh noob, know your place ... get back under my foot :thumb: :lol:


----------



## John74

Seeing as Infineon is the next track can i just ask that anyone who manages to roll their car lets everyone else know where abouts around the track you are and if your clear of the track or on it :thumb:

Have to say sundays race did not produce the results i was expecting , hopefully this sunday with a little less bumping and banging in the midfield we will see more cars racing towards the front of the field :driver:.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Seeing as Infineon is the next track can i just ask that anyone who manages to roll their car lets everyone else know where abouts around the track you are and if your clear of the track or on it :thumb:
> 
> Have to say sundays race did not produce the results i was expecting , hopefully this sunday with a little less bumping and banging in the midfield we will see more cars racing towards the front of the field :driver:.


Or just quit out of the lobby and spectate instead ha!


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Or just quit out of the lobby and spectate instead ha!


^This why would you sit in the middle of the bloody road upside just to spite someone else on track? Just quit back to lobby FFS


----------



## wildwash

If your on your roof you can't finish the race..and the only way you will get off your roof is someone hitting you..which may well mess up their race..and that's not cool


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will we don't need to worry about rolling any more, been busy this week designing these bad boys. 










I hope you like


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Will we don't need to worry about rolling any more, been busy this week designing these bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like


Got any in pink?


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> Got any in pink?


You can get them in whatever colour you like Benjamin. Can change the led lights for you too if you want.


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> You can get them in whatever colour you like Benjamin. Can change the led lights for you too if you want.


I was just thinking they'd look good on team tickled pinks cars :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

GR33N said:


> I was just thinking they'd look good on team tickled pinks cars :thumb:


I was thinking the same I could put them on the back to stop it sliding about


----------



## wildwash

i am sure they will look great on the merc tom... maybe dome for the back? wheelie bars?


----------



## wildwash

talking of how our cars will look i got a couple of pics..


----------



## VXR.Tom

Very nice Will! Will do some laps this afternoon and see how the car is too


----------



## John74

The Mercs look good Will although you seem to have missed the corner in the last picture from Sundays racing 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> The Mercs look good Will although you seem to have missed the corner in the last picture from Sundays racing
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


I was too busy watching the chaps behind me having an accident. Kept on the Tarmac though so it's all good!


----------



## wildwash

Are you online tonight navi?


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Are you online tonight navi?


Its a possibility! Need to do some laps really, not been on since Sunday. I'm off today so can go on whenever, just drop me a line.


----------



## wildwash

Ok well be online at 6:45:23 buddy


----------



## VXR.Tom

6:45 and 23 seconds? Excellent. I will get on for then!


----------



## wildwash

Thursday's testing went well I think merc performed well..

Make sure to post up when someone tops our leaderboard time for Infineon long


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Thursday's testing went well I think merc performed well..
> 
> Make sure to post up when someone tops our leaderboard time for Infineon long


I might have another crack at it tonight, room for improvement!


----------



## mr.valver

Is this open invite for safe, sensible drivers? Am up for a game tonight.


----------



## VXR.Tom

If you add me I will be on tonight. TomTom030790


----------



## CraigQQ

Hey Lads.. it doesn't look like I have time for this now with new work commitments :wall:

I would likely miss half the season.. so probably best I bow out now instead of getting in peoples way sitting on my roof in the races I do make :lol:

if Mr Valver is accepted, he could take my number? that way the numbers aren't thrown off!


----------



## mr.valver

Added you TomTom030790. 

I'll be on from 7ish tonight.


----------



## VXR.Tom

mr.valver said:


> Added you TomTom030790.
> 
> I'll be on from 7ish tonight.


Sweet. Might be worth you making a car to the specifications on page 1 😁


----------



## mr.valver

Made it. B499 civic type R.


----------



## DAN019780

mr.valver said:


> Made it. B499 civic type R.


 Try putting some lighter alloys or flywheel and it will get you to 500 not 499pi :thumb: every pi counts when your racing this lot !!!!


----------



## mr.valver

DAN019780 said:


> Try putting some lighter alloys or flywheel and it will get you to 500 not 499pi :thumb: every pi counts when your racing this lot !!!!


That is very best power/weight ratio I can get.

Handles like it's on rails.

Might tinker with a few more cars once the little man goes to bed.

Racing tonight just for fun?


----------



## DAN019780

mr.valver said:


> That is very best power/weight ratio I can get.
> 
> Handles like it's on rails.
> 
> Might tinker with a few more cars once the little man goes to bed.
> 
> Racing tonight just for fun?


Should be on later (gamer tag dan019780) I've got 3 girls under five to get in bed first and then hope they stay there!


----------



## mr.valver

DAN019780 said:


> Should be on later (gamer tag dan019780) I've got 3 girls under five to get in bed first and then hope they stay there!


Added you, RockyDOG159.

Best of luck with the girls!


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Should be on later (gamer tag dan019780) I've got 3 girls under five to get in bed first and then hope they stay there!


Invest in a door lock ha 😄will be on at about 19:15 - watching the football!


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> I've got 3 girls under five to get in bed first and then hope they stay there!


Get arrested for that you know !!


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> Get arrested for that you know !!


Ha ha very good Tom


----------



## GR33N

DAN019780 said:


> Ha ha very good Tom


he only knows because hes on the list :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Had some good practice last night but dropped out 2 or 3 times hope my Internet holds out tonight been playing up all week :wall:


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Had some good practice last night but dropped out 2 or 3 times hope my Internet holds out tonight been playing up all week :wall:


Wired or wireless?


----------



## DAN019780

Wireless last night and in the week but on Sundays I use a wire to be on the safe side hadn't had any trouble before with the wire till last week fingers crossed last week was a one off


----------



## Tom_the_great

well ill be on later in my new house with new internet !!!! so who knows haha its been fine so far but you never know...

BT dont let me down !!!


----------



## DAN019780

Good luck Tom hope bt don't let you down you've have had enough trouble in the past it's just so annoying


----------



## CraigQQ

since I'm not finishing the season I'm supporting NoSkillz for the win :thumb:... I like an underdog lol... (keep it on 4 wheels tom )


----------



## John74

Wired and the game installed onto the hard drive is the best way to go.

No Skillz for the win ? well he has won before 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> well ill be on later in my new house with new internet !!!! so who knows haha its been fine so far but you never know...
> 
> *BT* dont let me down !!!


d, dderr, d, dderr, dd, derr, dd, derr :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Wired and the game installed onto the hard drive is the best way to go.
> 
> No Skillz for the win ? well he has won before
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Miracles do happen, but not on this track with this car :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Hope I have a good week this week cos I'm missing the Ryder cup for the racing tonight  might catch the finish if Europe have a good start though .


----------



## wildwash

Lagged out on that race then,good racing tonight


----------



## Matty03g

Good result first race with 5 th place but second race I came up the hill and straight into a sideways dano  so A mixed bag last night really, but was fun as allways :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

I had a similar week to last week ok first race and then s#*t second race . The reason I was sideways was Dave Spinning me up the hill :devil: (The magic brakes may have to make a return this season)!!!!:lol:


----------



## Tank

Good result last night even though I had no faith in myself for that track. Anyone doing pics this season?


----------



## GR33N

Tank said:


> Good result last night even though I had no faith in myself for that track. Anyone doing pics this season?


the jobs yours, well done for volunteering :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Well done phototank good on you! Lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

scores are done some interesting results

up before 10:30 but are they right let the nit picking commence

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> scores are done some interesting results
> 
> up before 10:30 but are they right let the nit picking commence
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


why does Hardstaff get a double box? this is favouritism! :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Where?


----------



## DAN019780

:lol:Found this picture of Ian doing the scores:lol:


----------



## John74

I only scored the same amount of points as Skillz Tom I ain't happy about that , I blame Dean for punting me out of race 2 . 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## IntrAphasE

DAN019780 said:


> :lol:Found this picture of Ian doing the scores:lol:


hey when you take that dano you been peaking through my windows again


----------



## DAN019780

IntrAphasE said:


> hey when you take that dano you been peaking through my windows again


Yeah sorry cant help myself i promise it wont happen again


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> Where?


on the event 2 standings, maybe its just me


----------



## dean j

I saved the replay of that Bernie. I'll send it to you if you want. I don't even recall contact. Mirrors at the most but I remember you going off track like I T boned you in a Peterbuilt lorry!

Just watching the replay now and there wasn't even contact. And definitely none to knock you off how you did. 

Sorry though Bernie.


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> I saved the replay of that Bernie. I'll send it to you if you want. I don't even recall contact. Mirrors at the most but I remember you going off track like I T boned you in a Peterbuilt lorry!
> 
> Just watching the replay now and there wasn't even contact. And definitely none to knock you off how you did.
> 
> Sorry though Bernie.


^ this is what I saw also :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Scores are good, I thought that after hockeinhiem it would take long for my team to catch up but good results.. Well done tank on the win, even if Dave hadnt held me and navi off not sure we could have cought you after you got a bit of air..maybe in the breaking zones but not along the high speed sections.


----------



## John74

Lag hack lol ...... more than likely lag as your car was dropping through the track and bouncing about a fair bit.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## domandmel

hey guys,
i am really up for this, i know i have already missed the first couple of races, but i would love to have a go! i dont do much online racing, itd be nice to join a group of like minded people to have a laugh with.
if im accepted then my gamertag is jeansy83


----------



## Tank

Me pictures I would love to do them but as my pc is still dead from having an angry moment with it (to keep it U rating) it will have to be someone else 

Ill add aswell thats not an excuse before people jump at me lol


----------



## Matty03g

domandmel said:


> hey guys,
> i am really up for this, i know i have already missed the first couple of races, but i would love to have a go! i dont do much online racing, itd be nice to join a group of like minded people to have a laugh with.
> if im accepted then my gamertag is jeansy83


You will have to get the go ahead from John or Ian mate :thumb:


----------



## John74

domandmel said:


> hey guys,
> i am really up for this, i know i have already missed the first couple of races, but i would love to have a go! i dont do much online racing, itd be nice to join a group of like minded people to have a laugh with.
> if im accepted then my gamertag is jeansy83


We have 2 spare spaces so you can join in the fun , add John74 to your friends list so i can invite you on sunday . Some of the others will be on during the week if you keep a watch on this thread im sure they will add there gamertags so you can do some practice races with them.

I dont care if your 2 seconds a lap faster than anyone else or 2 seconds slower so long as you can race cleanly your more than welcome to join :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> We have 2 spare spaces so you can join in the fun , add John74 to your friends list so i can invite you on sunday . Some of the others will be on during the week if you keep a watch on this thread im sure they will add there gamertags so you can do some practice races with them.
> 
> *I dont care if your 2 seconds a lap faster than anyone else or 2 seconds slower so long as you can race cleanly your more than welcome to join* :thumb:


As if Bernie, if hes quicker than you, you'll be bending the rules ... now wheres Dean to agree with me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan Gull

Hmmm, I get given a girl's name and am in last place. Going well then.


----------



## VXR.Tom

If someone will teach me how to do the photos I don't mind doing them... 😑


----------



## VXR.Tom

VXR.Tom said:


> If someone will teach me how to do the photos I don't mind doing them... 😑


For one season.


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> For one season.


Your team mate would be best suited to teach you that mate
Make sure you catch my good side :lol:


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> For one season.


After doing it once I'm pretty sure that'll be cut down to one week :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> After doing it once I'm pretty sure that'll be cut down to one week :lol:


Erghh, is it that time consuming? :wall:


----------



## GR33N

Dan Gull said:


> Hmmm, I get given a girl's name and am in last place. Going well then.


We'll have to give you some training or tuning advice :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Erghh, is it that time consuming? :wall:


About 5 hours would be my guess 😜


----------



## wildwash

I can show you how to get some good pics but it really will take about 5 hours a week lol 

And as always I will be on Thursday night around 6:45 and we can see what our next newbie is made of


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I can show you how to get some good pics but it really will take about 5 hours a week lol
> 
> And as always I will be on Thursday night around 6:45 and we can see what our next newbie is made of


Oh five hours might be a bit too much  I'm a busy bee! I retract my previous offer, I can also get on on Thursday at around 19:30 :wave:


----------



## IntrAphasE

VXR.Tom said:


> Oh five hours might be a bit too much  I'm a busy bee! I retract my previous offer, I can also get on on Thursday at around 19:30 :wave:


tough enjoy doing the pics tom


----------



## VXR.Tom

IntrAphasE said:


> tough enjoy doing the pics tom


How rude  I will have a look and see what its like! :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

VXR.Tom said:


> How rude  I will have a look and see what its like! :thumb:


well volunteered tom


----------



## domandmel

Thanks John, i will add you tonight and more than likely be online tonight too so defo up for some practice races.


----------



## VXR.Tom

domandmel said:


> Thanks John, i will add you tonight and more than likely be online tonight too so defo up for some practice races.


If I know people will be on tonight I will pop on aswell :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> If I know people will be on tonight I will pop on aswell :thumb:


If I know you're on, ill avoid you :lol: ... race wrecker lmao


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> If I know you're on, ill avoid you :lol: ... race wrecker lmao


lmao well said mr green


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> If I know you're on, ill avoid you :lol: ... race wrecker lmao


I have video proof that it was all your fault! Ian, I might of been slightly rough with you but it was a practice :lol: need to slow your potato wagon down somehow....


----------



## IntrAphasE

or speed your sherman tank up


----------



## VXR.Tom

IntrAphasE said:


> or speed your sherman tank up


I can't  the tracks weigh too much! I suppose I could wind some of the downforce off.


----------



## IntrAphasE

i would tom


----------



## Matty03g

So that's how you got that leader board time ian


----------



## IntrAphasE

ha ha it is a hint but its just me being quick matty


----------



## Matty03g

Might have to give it ago and see.


----------



## VXR.Tom

My steering wheel has arrived, think I will have to stick to the control on Sunday though!


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> or speed your sherman tank up


Im something like 0.8 of second off your time, and im sure you've got more in your pocket. 1:03 dead is about all ive got to give i think  :lol:

Not that any of this matter because Tom will have written me off by lap 2


----------



## VXR.Tom

The track is too small for my german machine


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> The track is too small for my german machine


A runway is too small for your Panzer tank when I'm along side 

EDIT: In all seriousness are you on tonight for a bit of racing?


----------



## John74

I never worry to much about leaderboard times It's what you can do on the night when the pressure is on lol.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> A runway is too small for your Panzer tank when I'm along side
> 
> EDIT: In all seriousness are you on tonight for a bit of racing?


I'm going to re-watch the footage and prove it was all you  but yes I can be on later!


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> I'm going to re-*edit* the footage and prove it was all you  but yes I can be on later!


EFA :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> EFA :thumb:


:spam:


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> :spam:


FACT :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> I never worry to much about leaderboard times It's what you can do on the night when the pressure is on lol.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Times will depend on how much aero damage you are carrying aswell, so ill make sure I give Ian a little nudge if I get near him :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Times will depend on how much aero damage you are carrying aswell, so ill make sure I give Ian a little nudge if I get near him :lol:


meanie and i been so nice to you matty


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> meanie and i been so nice to you matty


If you want be nice to me could you take everyone out on the first bend except me and John please :lol: or fix the scores


----------



## John74

Some really close times being posted so far 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> Some really close times being posted so far
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Hard track to pass on as well so qualifying going to be important this week


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Hard track to pass on as well so qualifying going to be important this week


Not for me! Fitted my bull bar and tyre spikes for this one


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> Not for me! Fitted my bull bar and tyre spikes for this one


That may be the case, but they are no match for my magic brakes


----------



## domandmel

i am online if anybody is about tonight. feel free to add me (jeansy83), i dont like to send freind requests to people who dont know who i am!


----------



## VXR.Tom

domandmel said:


> i am online if anybody is about tonight. feel free to add me (jeansy83), i dont like to send freind requests to people who dont know who i am!


I'm TomTom030790 - you will have to add me  I'm lazy! Doubt I will be on tonight but should be doing a fair amount of laps tomorrow. :car:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> That may be the case, but they are no match for my magic brakes


Bloody amateurs, team laws got rocket launchers on the cortina so we can Keep you lot in order


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Bloody amateurs, team laws got rocket launchers on the cortina so we can Keep you lot in order


Ahh you reminded me! Need to get some tyre tacks at the shop tomorrow 

:thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

domandmel said:


> i am online if anybody is about tonight. feel free to add me (jeansy83), i dont like to send freind requests to people who dont know who i am!


hi mate you need to add John74 and intraphase2011


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm going to have nightmares because of Tskcuba. What a horrible piece of tarmac it is! Ergh


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> I'm going to have nightmares because of Tskcuba. What a horrible piece of tarmac it is! Ergh


Having trouble getting your limo round the tight bends are we :doublesho!!!!


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Having trouble getting your limo round the tight bends are we :doublesho!!!!


Just because its normal sized compared to your matchbox car


----------



## Matty03g

I just hope I can have 2 races without a crash, I forgotten what it's like to race without aero damage :lol:
Reckon those limos might be a tad slow down the straights aswell


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> I just hope I can have 2 races without a crash, I forgotten what it's like to race without aero damage :lol:
> Reckon those limos might be a tad slow down the straights aswell


You might be (un)pleasantly suprised :lol:

I can't see there not being collisions in this race to be honest. Track is very very thin.


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> Just because its normal sized compared to your matchbox car


I prefer the term "pocket rocket"


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> I prefer the term "pocket rocket"


MATCHBOX!


----------



## DAN019780

. Mmmmmmm we are not alone


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> . Mmmmmmm we are not alone


I really want to paint mine that colour...


----------



## Tank

Outfitted in sikh racing gold lol


----------



## Tank

Just had to and its in the same colours and with ians number on the side


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tank said:


> Just had to and its in the same colours and with ians number on the side


thats brill lol im famous hahaha


----------



## VXR.Tom

Look like we are in for a wet race tonight (if only) - http://lmgtfy.com/?q=weather+forecast+tsukuba+circuit

Bring your wellies!!


----------



## John74

You can put the standard treaded tyres back on if you like lol 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

Good results this week for team law, shame I couldn't hold tank off a few more laps, still hard to believe he was that quick with 584pi. Was good fun though tank:thumb:
Gonna miss next week as I'm taking the wife to newyork for her b-day.
Sorry if u couldn't hear me as my headset was being gay all night


----------



## IntrAphasE

the words my GOD spring to mind the scores are done and its looking like being a classic detailing world season of racing

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


----------



## VXR.Tom

Hoping that will be one of my worst race two results this season. Not sure what happened to me and Dean!


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> Hoping that will be one of my worst race two results this season. Not sure what happened to me and Dean!


From the view in my rear view mirror it looked like you was hardly touching one another, then you both just crashed into the wall like someone had hit you from the side. It must of been lag.

I had another crap week being punted off the track and suffering from aero and engine damage :wall:

Well done to Ian for the double win :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Thank you very much for doing the scores ian some of us appreciate it unlike others (cough Ben and Tom cough) and well done for two good wins 


I had bad week like my partner need to go back to the drawing board with my setup or get a new controller my car just wouldn't turn left roll on next week


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> From the view in my rear view mirror it looked like you was hardly touching one another, then you both just crashed into the wall like someone had hit you from the side. It must of been lag.
> 
> I had another crap week being punted off the track and suffering from aero and engine damage :wall:
> 
> Well done to Ian for the double win :thumb:


That's what it felt like to me! If we had collided normally we would of gone outward towards the opposite wall, not both go hurtling into the inside of the pit wall ha. Oh well! I ran with horrible brake and aero damage in both races.

I'm far too slow round next weeks track too!


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> the words my GOD spring to mind the scores are done and its looking like being a classic detailing world season of racing
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


Seems a few teams are swapping cars during the season :banghead:

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tank

shame I couldn't hold tank off a few more laps, still hard to believe he was that quick with 584pi. Was good fun though tank:thumb:

I was pushing the mighty 131 to destruction with the 484 tune took most of the race to get past you though was a laugh.

Well done to my team mate for the double win lets keep it up


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> Thank you very much for doing the scores ian some of us appreciate it unlike others (cough Ben and Tom cough) and well done for two good wins
> 
> I had bad week like my partner need to go back to the drawing board with my setup or get a new controller my car just wouldn't turn left roll on next week


Oi ! We do appreciate it ... just like to mock :mistakes 

Ps the teams cars are wrong


----------



## IntrAphasE

corrected think i pushed the abacus to hard


----------



## GR33N

Ian, I am willing to send you 5 of the Queens English Pounds if you manage to get the nearly live scores and final scoreboard entirely correct next week in under 15mins of the end of the second race. 

I think my monies say, fancy proving me wrong? :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> Ian, I am willing to send you 5 of the Queens English Pounds if you manage to get the nearly live scores and final scoreboard entirely correct next week in under 15mins of the end of the second race.
> 
> I think my monies say, fancy proving me wrong? :lol:


i think i would need at least 20 mins so if you want to try at 20 mins im up for that lol


----------



## domandmel

hey guys, just wanted to apologise to the people i annoyed yesterday (intraphase mostly i think!), sorry for holding you up, and i didnt totally cause the bit of chaos at the start of the second race. need to get a quicker car!

apologies again everyone, hope i can have another crack at some point


----------



## gatman

I'd be interested in entering this if there is space available? Probably as a team with my brother, how do I sign up?


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> i think i would need at least 20 mins so if you want to try at 20 mins im up for that lol


:lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

domandmel said:


> hey guys, just wanted to apologise to the people i annoyed yesterday (intraphase mostly i think!), sorry for holding you up, and i didnt totally cause the bit of chaos at the start of the second race. need to get a quicker car!
> 
> apologies again everyone, hope i can have another crack at some point


It takes time mate just get your self adding gamertags racing in the week it will soon come and im sure your more then welcome once you have learnt to move out of the way :devil: ... ill be on in the week practice practice ...



gatman said:


> I'd be interested in entering this if there is space available? Probably as a team with my brother, how do I sign up?


sign up by adding gamer tags look at first few pages... and get your self practicing the worst thing you can do is turn up and cause crashes.

racers happend most nights if not get online and tune :car:

ps if your a newbie and cause crashes you will be slated and mocked 

:wave: hi clair...idon


----------



## IntrAphasE

domandmel said:


> hey guys, just wanted to apologise to the people i annoyed yesterday (intraphase mostly i think!), sorry for holding you up, and i didnt totally cause the bit of chaos at the start of the second race. need to get a quicker car!
> 
> apologies again everyone, hope i can have another crack at some point


no worrys just remember when the leaders are coming to lap you get out the way bit like a blue flag in motor racing 
holding me up cost me over 300ft on john and ben as we were all battling for position in the end no harm was done but just remember for next time yeah

also your stuck with the escort now m8 its down to tuning and driving skill to drag it kicking and screaming to perform better


----------



## Matty03g

Just watch the the new plusnet advert and toms in it getting lessons from Ben for this seasons racing :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Just watch the the new plusnet advert and toms in it getting lessons from Ben for this seasons racing :lol:


:doublesho

hahahahahahahahahha

:lol:


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Just watch the the new plusnet advert and toms in it getting lessons from Ben for this seasons racing :lol:


First amusing thing you've posted in 2 seasons Matthew :thumb: :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Ben I knew you couldn't drive on Forza, assumed you were better in reality though. I assumed wrong though clearly.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281575

Just kidding!!  has the bloke decided to cough up yet?


----------



## John74

I should be on tonight and tomorrow if anyone else is going to be online and looking for some B class BTCC races and maybe a few random races 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> I should be on tonight and tomorrow if anyone else is going to be online and looking for some B class BTCC races and maybe a few random races
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


I will be on at several points this evening. Sure I will catch you at some point John.


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Ben I knew you couldn't drive on Forza, assumed you were better in reality though. I assumed wrong though clearly.....
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281575
> 
> Just kidding!!  has the bloke decided to cough up yet?


Going through the insurance, being repaired a week today. Im just a little wary of signing this car hire agreement because if it comes back at me its about £120 a day for the hire car!


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> Going through the insurance, being repaired a week today. Im just a little wary of signing this car hire agreement because if it comes back at me its about £120 a day for the hire car!


ouch best make sure its him who is billed


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> ouch best make sure its him who is billed


All agreed and sorted, the 3rd party insurer has agreed to foot it all aswell as admitting liability in writing yesterday, so im all good :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> All agreed and sorted, the 3rd party insurer has agreed to foot it all aswell as admitting liability in writing yesterday, so im all good :thumb:


good stuff ben


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> Going through the insurance, being repaired a week today. Im just a little wary of signing this car hire agreement because if it comes back at me its about £120 a day for the hire car!


When a truck ran into the back of my focus ST it cost them £150 a day for me to run around in a lotus Elise for nearly 2 weeks , good fun.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> When a truck ran into the back of my focus ST it cost them £150 a day for me to run around in a lotus Elise for nearly 2 weeks , good fun.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


It says like for like so I should get another Golf or similar. We'll see next Weds morning I guess


----------



## John74

First page now updated with links to Ian's scoring tables :thumb: should save searching random pages on race night.


----------



## admg1

I've just seen the AMD Golf btcc car is up for sale, Looks like they are going full NGTC next season.

Does anybody fancy chipping in with me to buy it, it's only £75000 +vat :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> I've just seen the AMD Golf btcc car is up for sale, Looks like they are going full NGTC next season.
> 
> Does anybody fancy chipping in with me to buy it, it's only £75000 +vat :lol:


Lets buy two! I want to compete. :argie:


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> Lets buy two! I want to compete. :argie:


:spam:

well thats just a waste youll crash it before the end of the first lap...


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> :spam:
> 
> well thats just a waste youll crash it before the end of the first lap...


Listen boy! I avoided both you and Ben last weekend, picked different victims


----------



## VXR.Tom

Lasted till at least lap 8 before a crash too.


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Listen boy! I avoided both you and Ben last weekend, picked different victims


No, we strategically qualified away from you, you menace! :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> No, we strategically qualified away from you, you menace! :lol:


Tom was next to me in both races


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Tom was next to me in both races


then he did well to avoid you  :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> then he did well to avoid you  :lol:


Playing tonight? I need some dodgem, I mean racing practice on Motegi. I'm about two seconds slower than everyone 

:wall:


----------



## wildwash

I'm on tonight buddy


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I'm on tonight buddy


Superb - what time?


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Listen boy! I avoided both you and Ben last weekend, picked different victims


Can you pick a differant victim this week please ,Iam still repairing my back end after you decided to smash into the back of it at the end of lap 1 , race 2 :devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Can you pick a differant victim this week please ,Iam still repairing my back end after you decided to smash into the back of it at the end of lap 1 , race 2 :devil:


That wasn't me :O or if it was I was getting plowed from behind ha.


----------



## John74

What time are people getting on tonight as I need to do some propper racing after the manic button pressing that is F1 2012 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> What time are people getting on tonight as I need to do some propper racing after the manic button pressing that is F1 2012
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


7 ish?


----------



## wildwash

I can be on a little earlier if needed as I'm off work having scaffolding put up at home..so when ever you guys are all on


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> :spam:
> 
> well thats just a waste youll crash it before the end of the first lap...


That's rich coming from someone who took poor old Dave out.

What's he ever done wrong to you


----------



## Tank

Ill prop pop on for a test tonight


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Playing tonight? I need some dodgem, I mean racing practice on Motegi. I'm about two seconds slower than everyone
> 
> :wall:


Sorry mate only just seen this, went the cinema with my new wench :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> Sorry mate only just seen this, went the cinema with my new wench :thumb:


Pictures? :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

admg1 said:


> That's rich coming from someone who took poor old Dave out.
> 
> What's he ever done wrong to you


I never took Dave off 

Ah well it's only Dave haha


----------



## John74

Some good test races last night with Will and Satnav , very interesting to see what tracks suited what cars.

I should be on again Saturday night if anyone is about 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## GR33N

VXR.Tom said:


> Pictures? :thumb:


No birds up North? :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

haha custard test required if you ask me ... and if she dont shes no keeper !


----------



## Dan Gull

Tom_the_great said:


> It takes time mate just get your self adding gamertags racing in the week it will soon come and im sure your more then welcome once you have learnt to move out of the way :devil: ... ill be on in the week practice practice ...
> 
> sign up by adding gamer tags look at first few pages... and get your self practicing the worst thing you can do is turn up and cause crashes.
> 
> racers happend most nights if not get online and tune :car:
> 
> ps if your a newbie and cause crashes you will be slated and mocked
> 
> :wave: hi clair...idon


I object to this - I am yet to cause any crashes! I have however been wiped out at least twice.

...and it's DAN not DON. Honestly.


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> I never took Dave off
> 
> Ah well it's only Dave haha


:spam:

U was both behind me on race 2 and u had a bit of a tank slapper and just hit his back end, was handy for me and tank though cos we got away from the pack after that


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> :spam:
> 
> U was both behind me on race 2 and u had a bit of a tank slapper and just hit his back end, was handy for me and tank though cos we got away from the pack after that


Ah I do remember ! And yeah hardly took him out I do believe I let him back past even though I was miles faster


----------



## VXR.Tom

Anyone racing this evening?


----------



## John74

I will be about , Ben is doing some secret testing right now 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## mlister5500

Tom_the_great said:


> I never took Dave off
> 
> Ah well it's only Dave haha


Oh yes you did:doublesho


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> I will be about , Ben is doing some secret testing right now
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Too much understeer


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm lacking raw pace.


----------



## domandmel

what times are you guys lapping in on Motegi? just so i can gauge how many people i gotta move out of the way for on track!


----------



## VXR.Tom

domandmel said:


> what times are you guys lapping in on Motegi? just so i can gauge how many people i gotta move out of the way for on track!


I'm doing a very disappointing 1:36.010 at best. Fastest is a 1:34.5 I believe, average is between 1:35.3-1:35.8.

It is a MUCH longer and wider track so that shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## John74

Just to remind everyone that you need to download the free samples from all the car packs so you don't have any black bora's that will cause you damage without touching you. No need to buy any of the packs if you don't want to as you only need to download the free samples.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Might need those wet tyres again folks - http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Motegi+Japan+JAXX0113

Since the MotoGP bikes have been around the track should be rubbered in nicely.


----------



## GR33N

Wont be racing tonight or next weekend guys .... cue the jokes from Tom


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Wont be racing tonight or next weekend guys .... cue the jokes from Tom


----------



## John74

lol I'm saying nothing 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## admg1

The  game crashed on me and started me in a race on my own :wall:

I tried to rejoin the lobby but it wouldnt let me. 
Can I still have some points for coming last pretty please :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Just for Team Escort (esp dave)


----------



## Tank

Ian said you have got some points for it mate lol


----------



## mlister5500

tom_the_great said:


> just for team escort (esp dave)


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


>


As it happens, when I was sat in the pub earlier my mates were playing whipping noises on their phones :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Another mixed week for me had a good fourth place in race 1 started at the back after dirty laps in qualifying managed to avoid tom and dave trying to ram each other again with dave crying why me again then got up to 5th which is where I stayed for most of the race trying to pass Ian whos car seemed to be as wide as the track at times eventually he made a small mistake letting me past

Race 2 I decided to pull in front of Tom coming into the first corner but didn't judge it so well which ended in me ,Tom and hardstaff smashing into each other sorry guys all my fault shouldn't have cut in front of Tom

Next week should be fun round maple lets get ready to roll!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well theres been no change in the top 3 in either drivers or teams championships but a lot of movement further down the grid some good racing last night and ssome not so good 'tom' so here come the scores 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


----------



## John74

Some great racing with Tank in race 1 yesterday with never more than 100ft between us and less than 50ft for most of the race :thumb: . That was the toughest race i have done yet great stuff.

Sadly race 2 did not go to plan , early off after my car seemed to react to curbs in a different way to race 1 ment i dropped to 3rd. Chasing Ian when he missed a corner then hacked back onto the racing line causing me to take avoiding action which left me in the gravel traps and dropped down to 5th or 6th. Managed to recover to 3rd but should have been better.

Next up is Maple Valley which looks like it suits the cars with those high downforce rear wings.

Can round 5 be the round that someone bags max points from qualifying + both race wins with both fastest laps ? no one has managed it yet


----------



## admg1

I'm quite impressed with dean being in 8th and 9th in two different cars :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> I'm quite impressed with dean being in 8th and 9th in two different cars :lol:


where?


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> where?


Driver standings


----------



## IntrAphasE

Sorted


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm hoping for a better weekend next week  a track suited more to the car.


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> I'm quite impressed with dean being in 8th and 9th in two different cars :lol:


YES ADMG!!!! You've made sure that Ive just held on to my £5 I bet Ian :lol:


----------



## wildwash

John74 said:


> Can round 5 be the round that someone bags max points from qualifying + both race wins with both fastest laps ? no one has managed it yet


With a bit of luck I honestly feel like this one could be had by a big areo car..but this is racing and anything could happen to anyone..but i will rage if I hit a car that has been upside down for a whole lap lol


----------



## Tank

Ive got mine like a little rocket already


----------



## VXR.Tom

Clocked a 1.42.8 on my first flying lap tonight. Was pleased with that so quit and played tag instead ha.


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Clocked a 1.42.8 on my first flying lap tonight. Was pleased with that so quit and played tag instead ha.


Thats a very silly fast time Tom you and will batterling for first place this week then if you can keep qaulifying clean!!!

I can only managed 145:1 so far think the areos might have to go all the way to the left this week to see if I can go faster or burrow you spoiler and bolt it on to my car 😜


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Thats a very silly fast time Tom you and will batterling for first place this week then if you can keep qaulifying clean!!!
> 
> I can only managed 145:1 so far think the areos might have to go all the way to the left this week to see if I can go faster or burrow you spoiler and bolt it on to my car 😜


My spoiler is bigger than your whole car :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> My spoiler is bigger than your whole car :thumb:


There are ways to reduce the size of that spoiler Tom 

Plus how come the the top 3 last week where the ones with pi drops :lol:
Also should Ian still be on 584 pi for this Sunday.


----------



## Tank

Because i came 2nd and 1st, john came 1st and 2nd and ian came somewhere and 2nd


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> There are ways to reduce the size of that spoiler Tom


oi matty dont you be taking my lime light if what people say is true...

i do the taking out around here :wave:

ps i should be around tonight for some testing if anyone is on?


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> There are ways to reduce the size of that spoiler Tom
> 
> Plus how come the the top 3 last week where the ones with pi drops :lol:
> Also should Ian still be on 584 pi for this Sunday.


Ah well spotted yes he should be on 584pi 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Ah well spotted yes he should be on 584pi
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


That's the problem when you have control .... you abuse it lol


----------



## Matty03g

Well, think its gonna be a hard race for anybody in the cortina this week, be nice if will and Tom took each other out


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> Well, think its gonna be a hard race for anybody in the cortina this week, be nice if will and Tom took each other out


I know what you mean can't seem to get quicker than high 1:44 what ever i try then I check the leaderboards and Tom toms in the 1:41s


----------



## wildwash

I got a dirty 41 will try get a clean one tonight..merc sure feels good round this track


----------



## John74

Will be lucky if I can get below 1m50s 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

well with benji at brands with his new bit on the side... ill be flying the flag for team green (might even have a new paint job )

car feels pretty good been doing some 1.44's although dirty im sure the mercs are cheating but im not worried they will never get off the line :lol:


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> well with benji at brands with his new bit on the side... ill be flying the flag for team green (might even have a new paint job )
> 
> car feels pretty good been doing some 1.44's although dirty im sure the mercs are cheating but im not worried they will never get off the line :lol:


Want me do a quick tune for the car this afternoon for you?


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> well with benji at brands with his new bit on the side...


I thought you were the only one for Ben :argie:


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Want me do a quick tune for the car this afternoon for you?


yeah no problem have a play with the other engine as that could be good for this track.



Matty03g said:


> I thought you were the only one for Ben :argie:


i thought so too but ive been replaced by boobs  sigh....


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> i thought so too but ive been replaced by boobs  sigh....


:lol:
I think we need pics of the boobs to see if there worth making you no.2 and missing racing for


----------



## Tom_the_great

I dont think the're real I think he just cs t handle being number two driver lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

Think I will pop on tonight and try and get my time down a bit  Matty I really hope me and will don't take each out. Think the team would disband after that haha.


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Think I will pop on tonight and try and get my time down a bit  Matty I really hope me and will don't take each out. Think the team would disband after that haha.


You are both clearly the fastest round maple but who's the the fastest out of you both, should be a good battle :driver:


----------



## DAN019780

Preview of toms race this Sunday










And a message for will and Tom Tom


----------



## mlister5500

Im off to brands hatch on Sunday for the final round of btcc. I should be back in time for race one hopefully.


----------



## VXR.Tom

mlister5500 said:


> Im off to brands hatch on Sunday for the final round of btcc. I should be back in time for race one hopefully.


That should be an epic day!


----------



## mlister5500

Hope so


----------



## wildwash

Not sure if I will be on tonight Tom, got home and watched the nationwide race now watching the re make of 'the thing' would you be on tomorow?


----------



## GR33N

mlister5500 said:


> Im off to brands hatch on Sunday for the final round of btcc. I should be back in time for race one hopefully.


If you let me know what you look like Dave ill be sure not to come and find you :thumb: :lol:


----------



## mlister5500

GR33N said:


> If you let me know what you look like Dave ill be sure not to come and find you :thumb: :lol:


I'll be in the crowd


----------



## GR33N

mlister5500 said:


> I'll be in the crowd


Excellent, ill stand on track then :thumb: :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Doubt it will, working all day then out on the night. Imagine I will be on throughout Sunday though.


----------



## mlister5500

mlister5500 said:


> I'll be in the crowd


I will be sitting in the grandstand row b


----------



## John74

I will be sitting on the sofa lol 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tank

Running a little late by about 10 mins


----------



## VXR.Tom

Weather report for Maple Valley - Sunny, autumn looking colours.


----------



## IntrAphasE

sorry to will for first race incident and sorry to anyone who was caught when i was lagged out a second time


----------



## wildwash

IntrAphasE said:


> sorry to will for first race incident and sorry to anyone who was caught when i was lagged out a second time


I was a little angry about it at the time Ian as I was right infront of you and you should have seen me, but accidents happen and I'm sure I'll run into the back of someone and feel bad for it so no hard feelings, it happens and I'm over it 

Would have been great to take max points away from that race and I think me or TomTom could have taken them. Unlucky Tom lagged out of quialy.

So the max score win in still out there and I really don't know what team/driver/track will be the one to take it.

Well done Dave for the win on race one and enjoy the double pi drop


----------



## Matty03g

Yeah Ian [email protected] up my first race to will and second race was no different but that's racing for ya!!! Does feel like there are way too many crashes this season than last season  bring back a class
Also I think will should have 9 points for race 1 as he finished behind me and pole meaning dano shares the pi drop  sorry dano :lol:
And ian you have done yourself and tank out of a point each in race 2


----------



## DAN019780

I'll think you will find will said he came 8th =8points + 1 for pole +1 for fastest lap =10 points so I miss the pi drop just:lol:


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Does feel like there are way too many crashes this season than last season  bring back a class


The midfield is a lot closer this season with the slower class , people just need to get used to picking a good time to try and pass the car in front and when to wait for a better chance. Also the one being overtaken needs to know when to give up the corner to avoid any contact. It takes 2 to make a good passing move.

:driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well said John.

I would also like to point out that if you are already out of control or comming back on track deal with it or just wait for the field to pass dont try and force your way back on the the racing line and then blame some one for hitting you yes some contact is unavoidable but some is!

no im not trying to say im the best or never cause anything i have and will no doubt again but it happends and i know damn well how to race, ive been racing with this series since the start so some of the more "old school" guys know i can race and will back me up.

banter is banter but there is no need to be arsey or in someones face. we are all grown up if you have a problem then report it to john if not be mature about it.

ITS ONLY A GAME AND THINGS HAPPEN......

Ps just to say this is not aimed at anyone before people think ott, just general observation i do include myself


----------



## mlister5500

Can some please send me last nights replays of both races. my first race win and want to watch both races again.


----------



## Tom_the_great

ive got them both dave  will send you them over later.

well done on the win ! some very good racing :thumb: 

now do it all again with your pi drop :driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

ps im on now for abit then later if anyone wants a race or two !


----------



## GR33N

I leave you all for 2 weeks and look what happen :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

GR33N said:


> I leave you all for 2 weeks and look what happen :lol:


I think toms really missing you Ben you're have to be back this week Iam not sure what he will do otherwise :argie:

I see the leaderboards have a familiar look about them this week with will and Tom Tom at the top again


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> I see the leaderboards have a familiar look about them this week with will and Tom Tom at the top again


Don't worry my cortina feels nice round Suzuka in testing last night, I just need to stay clear of trouble this week:driver:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I've got a right mission to get home from work on Sunday! 23 miles in about 20 minutes including getting the xbox on!


----------



## John74

Easy no excuse lol 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> I've got a right mission to get home from work on Sunday! 23 miles in about 20 minutes including getting the xbox on!


Don't rush back on my behalf Tom :wave:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Wouldn't want to let you down Matty!


----------



## Tom_the_great

I'm about tonight if anyone wants some races


----------



## John74

Championship tables going to be updated before this weekend ? :wall:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Championship tables going to be updated before this weekend ? :wall:


Is he slacking in my absence? :lol: I think I need to create a monetary incentive for him :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

You about tonight or anyone for that matter I could do with a team mate haha


----------



## IntrAphasE

sorry for the delay blame ben being pussy whipped so here they are
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html

fingers crossed i got them all right


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> You about tonight or anyone for that matter I could do with a team mate haha


Im shooting clunge in a barrel sorry.


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Im shooting clunge in a barrel sorry.


There arnt enough bullets In the world Benji


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty you have got that Cortina shifting! Knocked you down a peg now though  phewfff.


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Matty you have got that Cortina shifting! Knocked you down a peg now though  phewfff.


Yeah but you might not make it back in time from work:wave:
Plus ill beat it back tonight!!


----------



## John74

Im way down the leaderboard :driver::lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on later but have had to pick the other half from work dam motorway is closed tho !!! need some serious help tuning the car tho if someone wants to help !!!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Yeah but you might not make it back in time from work:wave:
> Plus ill beat it back tonight!!


I will make it ha! Good job I went on today, the Xbox took ages to update. Yeah I might come on again tonight. Plenty of time in the first corner to gain.


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> I will make it ha! Good job I went on today, the Xbox took ages to update. Yeah I might come on again tonight. Plenty of time in the first corner to gain.


Had a little go earlier and just can't quite get into 55's :wall::wall: but I agree the first bend is where the time is:thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> ill be on later but have had to pick the other half from work dam motorway is closed tho !!! need some serious help tuning the car tho if someone wants to help !!!


I pretty much use the same setup each track Tom but adjust the gearing to suit the track. Wheres mrs green when you want him :tumbleweed:


----------



## John74

Not changed my setup since round 1 , I just add or take away weight depending on what PI I'm running.

Should be on tonight if anyone is about for some races.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## GR33N

Strongly considering bowing out of BTCC until ive finshed uni guys, as I dont think I can make it tomorrow night either


----------



## admg1

GR33N said:


> Strongly considering bowing out of BTCC until ive finshed uni guys, as I dont think I can make it tomorrow night either


Yeah yeah! Uni my ar5e.
You've got a sniff of fanny now and she comes first :argie: :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> I pretty much use the same setup each track Tom but adjust the gearing to suit the track. Wheres mrs green when you want him :tumbleweed:


Gone and left me for a women !!!

Well that's me done for this season 

Wanted : new co driver apply within lol


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Yeah yeah! Uni my ar5e.
> You've got a STIFFY now and she comes first :argie: :lol:


:doublesho:lol:


----------



## wildwash

But no skills your still I the driver standings, I wasn't in a team for the whole season last year and didnt bother me..just focus on yourself..

If next season starting team numbers where all three to a team then a drop out wouldnt hurt so bad


----------



## Tom_the_great

Oh I'm aware that this season I'm alone boohoo but recruit earlier get pick of the litter an all that haha


----------



## John74

lol you might be on an early lookout for a teammate but I got bored so have already started rebuilding and testing A class BTCC cars lol.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Anyone on this eve?


----------



## Modmedia

On Horizon  Having a blast lol


----------



## John74

VXR.Tom said:


> Anyone on this eve?


I was on I've just come off 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Doh. Gone a little bit quicker again. Still think I'm losing time in places


----------



## VXR.Tom

Anyone watch the V8 supercars on Motors tv? Just watching it now, two huge accidents off two restarts. Can we race these in a future season? :argie:


----------



## John74

Can have a blast with the V8 supercars on Sunday night.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

The v8 super cars are a touchy car to drive, I don't mind then but driving one for a whole season could be different.. I watched that race today Tom and starting a race three times is just a joke..they need anti stall


----------



## John74

Got my time down a little bit last night but needed to take a few to many risks to do it










Think i will leave it now until tonights race :driver:


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Got my time down a little bit last night but needed to take a few to many risks to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think i will leave it now until tonights race :driver:


Had a little go earlier and struggled to get low 56's :wall:
Ive Done some eyes on the cortina aswell :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Had a little go earlier and struggled to get low 56's :wall:
> Ive Done some eyes on the cortina aswell :thumb:


I wonder where you got (stole) that idea from :wave: :lol:

I think I'm going to struggle tonight, my back is playing up again and sitting down for any length of time is agony at the moment.


----------



## John74

Some tough racing tonight , no chance at all to relax with just a single straight. Next round might be a little more relaxing with less laps and a huge straight.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Some tough racing tonight , no chance at all to relax with just a single straight. Next round might be a little more relaxing with less laps and a huge straight.


I enjoyed the racing tonight, especially the V8's! My hand was hurting after 12 laps of the first race, became more bareable in the second race. Looking forward to next week!


----------



## DAN019780

Well that was a sh#t week for me dirtied my laps in qaulifying and then took some damage in race 1 and just never got going race 2 lasted about 3 seconds admgs car just seem to stop on the straight and I ploughed into the back of him and that was that all my own fault really for qualifying bad and putting myself at the back for both races roll on next week:car:


----------



## Tank

Some shocking racing by me last night left side suspension died after half the race in both races and was noticable in the right hand corners. Hopefully dean has a little more luck next week getting mullered down the straight by the mighty abarth. Well done tom for the wins going to be fin next week to see who can fall off the first corner at sunset to get into the 2nd corner first


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be nearly last going into the first corner so I will pick my way through the carnage!


----------



## John74

Sunset club reverse is going to be a nightmare track for me with it's huge straight and the cortina as it's not got a great top speed when running a pi drop .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

right this week im going to be around alot ive been pretty busy latley with the house move and all but im going to get back to my old ways finishing and finishing well ! anyone around tonight ??


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> right this week im going to be around alot ive been pretty busy latley with the house move and all but im going to get back to my old ways finishing and finishing well ! anyone around tonight ??


That's what I like to hear, abit of fighting spirit :thumb:


----------



## dean j

Enjoyed last night. A mixed bag for me though, after running into claridan in race two. Broke my bloody heart!

Well done to Tom for the wins. 

I might be about for an hour tonight. Might have a go at tuning the M3.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Can some one give me some help on setting up gears i guess i want to be hitting the top of 6th at the end of the fastest point so do i just wackup thr final drive or do i just rain in the gears lol...

ps i dont want someone to just do it but some advice be nice


----------



## VXR.Tom

I struggle to get out of 4th most of the time so would probably shorten the final drive to begin with then slowly increase or decrease the length of the gear based on the track your on. Changing gear to much will slow you down.


----------



## Tom_the_great

right day 1

happy with set up (for now) going to "learn track"

Best time 1.09.537

Top speed 131mph

beers had 2 laps completed 10


----------



## DAN019780

My best time is a 1.08.8 with setup 1 the areos all the way to the left and a top speed of 130 mph but is risky as I've lost it a few times on the first corner 

Setup 2 i Put the areo back all the way to the right best time is 1.09.3 and top speed 125 mph but easier in the first corner

Might have to use setup 1 in qualifying and setup 2 in the race 

I surposse the merc and escorts are flying round this track too !!!!!


----------



## Matty03g

My best is a 108.5 with all the aeros to speed plus I reduced the tyre width and added a little hp so a very risky setup :doublesho
My best with my original setup is a mid 109 but not so risky :driver:

Wonder what's gonna happen on day2 in the big Tom house :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> My best is a 108.5 with all the aeros to speed plus I reduced the tyre width and added a little hp so a very risky setup :doublesho
> My best with my original setup is a mid 109 but not so risky :driver:
> 
> Wonder what's gonna happen on day2 in the big Tom house :lol:


Most likely not alot haha  think i need to practice and find a few smoother lines to bring my time down now

ill be on tonight again if anyone fancys few laps.


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Most likely not alot haha  think i need to practice and find a few smoother lines to bring my time down now
> 
> ill be on tonight again if anyone fancys few laps.


I'll should get on wed night Tom, I'm off to watch new bond film tonight


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be doing some laps during the day today


----------



## John74

A short test yesterday and I got down to a 1:09.0 with 484pi, badly lacking speed on the straight though .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Got down to a 1:07.976 clean and a 1:07.726 scraping my door handles. It's just dawned on my that I have a PI drop though. Doh!!!


----------



## John74

VXR.Tom said:


> Got down to a 1:07.976 clean and a 1:07.726 scraping my door handles. It's just dawned on my that I have a PI drop though. Doh!!!


Yes the joys of winning races , you get a slower car 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

1:08.610 with my PI drop in place after a few laps


----------



## Tom_the_great

well ill be on later so if anyone is about let me know... 

Tom are you geared for 4 or 5 gears round this track ? 

Ive forgotten the answer but why cant i watch the replays on the leaders boards is something to do with they way you do the lap time isnt it?


----------



## VXR.Tom

5 round this one  you should be able to race the ghosts?


----------



## Tom_the_great

maybe im doing it wrong but when i go on the leaderboards theres no replay :S


----------



## John74

No replays , not often you will get a ghost saved these days sadly.


----------



## Matty03g

I thing I've noticed this season is the pi drops don't have the same impact as they did last season.
Or is it cos us mid pack drivers are sh!t in rwd :lol:


----------



## John74

Well last round with 484pi I was only 7th or 8th on the leaderboard but qualifyed 3rd and got two clean starts so raced without any damage. Qualifying well and getting a good start without picking up damage seems to be more important this season with so many cars more closely matched.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Well last round with 484pi I was only 7th or 8th on the leaderboard but qualifyed 3rd and got two clean starts so raced without any damage. Qualifying well and getting a good start without picking up damage seems to be more important this season with so many cars more closely matched.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


That's certainly true John. Qualifying with the 1 flying lap is so important this season, I allways seem to hold off to much to try and keep it clean.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> That's certainly true John. Qualifying with the 1 flying lap is so important this season, I allways seem to hold off to much to try and keep it clean.


think the trick matty is to push as much as you feel comfortable if you dont qualify well its not race over just got to take it steady for a few laps get the heat in the tires then start chasing the pack when it starts to thin out you quick on the leaderboards but its not translating to the race pace just keep calm remember its all not about the first corner or first lap


----------



## VXR.Tom

I think we will have a few people with dirty qualifying laps this time round, plenty of places to **** it up so to speak!


----------



## wildwash

even if the PI drops dont slow people down they will keep adding up and slow people down even more.. like last week i had a PI drop and it didnt slow me down..this week i have two PI drops..if this doesnt slow me down enough you can be sure the next one will..but looking at navi's times the pi drop he has loaded has slowed him down over half a second per lap from a 1.07.9 clean to 1.08.6 something or other. 

what i do notice with this season is how much different tracks suit one car but not others and i dont know if there is a 'best car' yet that i wish i picked as depends on what track we are on.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Tom_the_great said:


> right day 1
> 
> Best time 1.09.537


Day 2 done around 80 laps in total (inc previous day)

im down to 1.08.881 Clean.

however i am annoyed as i can get well under but keep making mistakes

target is 1.07 or very low 1.08

:driver:


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> even if the PI drops dont slow people down they will keep adding up and slow people down even more.. like last week i had a PI drop and it didnt slow me down..this week i have two PI drops..if this doesnt slow me down enough you can be sure the next one will..but looking at navi's times the pi drop he has loaded has slowed him down over half a second per lap from a 1.07.9 clean to 1.08.6 something or other.
> 
> what i do notice with this season is how much different tracks suit one car but not others and i dont know if there is a 'best car' yet that i wish i picked as depends on what track we are on.


I've not done many laps with the PI drop so I'm hoping to bring that down slightly but it definitely has slowed me down for now. Saturday night and Sunday will be my big testing days!


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> Day 2 done around 80 laps in total (inc previous day)
> 
> im down to 1.08.881 Clean.
> 
> however i am annoyed as i can get well under but keep making mistakes
> 
> target is 1.07 or very low 1.08
> 
> :driver:


:tumbleweed:

How many beers???


----------



## wildwash

I did a bit last night with the pi drop and got 1:08.197 I think which puts me behind a couple of people on the leaderboard don't think I can get much better it did take alot of laps to get it


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I did a bit last night with the pi drop and got 1:08.197 I think which puts me behind a couple of people on the leaderboard don't think I can get much better it did take alot of laps to get it


What have you removed to do that? I just added lots of weight and power.


----------



## John74

Think Dean will be the one to watch this weekend as his BMW has some monster top end speed. That's if he turns up and stays connected.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> What have you removed to do that? I just added lots of weight and power.


Didn't add any power..well did but then took it off and was faster..drop the old gear box in as the start will blow anyway and drop the final drive to speed..slightly wider tyres to take the extra weight and all is good, will send you the setup for the weekend


----------



## DAN019780

Got my time down to 1:08:8 might get a bit more if I can take the first bend smoother And carry abit more speed out of the corner 

Looking forward to the first corner this week it should be interesting !!:doublesho


----------



## John74

It can be a very scary first corner if the car in front of you starts to brake just that little bit sooner than you expect 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I think the key to getting safely round the first corner on lap one is, getting there first or getting there last


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> I think the key to getting safely round the first corner on lap one is, getting there first or getting there last


Last it is then!


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Last it is then!


I don't think we had much choice ha!


----------



## Matty03g

Reckon ill be at the back this week as I don't really like the track that much tbh, might go for bust with the no tyres, no aeros setup:doublesho


----------



## IntrAphasE

sorry for the late post with scores still blaming ben 
here they are a few movers 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks Ian! All very close at the top of the tree


----------



## Matty03g

Got a 108.4 tonight but that was hard work, so hard to maintain the perfect line every lap on the first corner :wall:
Any Aero damage is gonna make that first bend a nightmare aswell so TAKE IT EASY INTO THE FIRST BEND PLEASE :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Think your abacus is playing up again ian you've given me 16 points for last week Iam pretty sure It should be 10 points and on the leader board I should have 115 points not 119 points:thumb:


----------



## John74

Tonight's race is going to be a nightmare for the cortina as I have tried all sorts of builds, big power, low weight, 4 gears, 5 gears, 6 gears, low downforce, high downforce but not getting below 1:09.0 with anything. Even tried going from my racing 484pi to the max 500pi and only went 2 tenths faster  

Fear the same for next week as well, high speed tracks not good for the cortina's.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Tonight's race is going to be a nightmare for the cortina as I have tried all sorts of builds, big power, low weight, 4 gears, 5 gears, 6 gears, low downforce, high downforce but not getting below 1:09.0 with anything. Even tried going from my racing 484pi to the max 500pi and only went 2 tenths faster
> 
> Fear the same for next week as well, high speed tracks not good for the cortina's.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Your fault for picking it John :lol: knew we should of picked the pinto


----------



## wildwash

John74 said:


> Tonight's race is going to be a nightmare.


Hang on...what day is it?think you have missed one


----------



## IntrAphasE

DAN019780 said:


> Think your abacus is playing up again ian you've given me 16 points for last week Iam pretty sure It should be 10 points and on the leader board I should have 115 points not 119 points:thumb:


blame bernie he decided to give you 6th place in race 1


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will be on tonight for some heavy testing!


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Hang on...what day is it?think you have missed one


lol was ment to say this weeks lol blame having my sisters 4 year old running around the place causing havoc 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> blame bernie he decided to give you 6th place in race 1


Er ADMG 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

IntrAphasE said:


> blame bernie he decided to give you 6th place in race 1


I don't mind if you give me more points instead of admg I asked him and he says it fine to have he's points he he


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> Will be on tonight for some heavy testing!


I'm supposed to be somewhere at 8 tonight, be on before then for a bit?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Working till 19:30 so I doubt it mate. Would you mine sending your setup across?


----------



## VXR.Tom

I can be on all day tomorrow too!


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> I don't mind if you give me more points instead of admg I asked him and he says it fine to have he's points he he


Erm! No I didn't :devil: I need all the points I can get.

Thanks for letting me have 6th place in the first race, I still don't know what happened on the last lap I haven't checked the replay yet.


----------



## wildwash

Tom I just beat your 1.07.9 time set with 500pi in my 484!! Sent you the setup, call it sunset and make some tweaks and see if you can get more from it,but it seems good


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> Tom I just beat your 1.07.9 time set with 500pi in my 484!! Sent you the setup, call it sunset and make some tweaks and see if you can get more from it,but it seems good


The way you and Sat nav are going 1 of of u will have 4 pi drops and the other 3 by the end of Sundays race :lol::driver:


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> The way you and Sat nav are going 1 of of u will have 4 pi drops and the other 3 by the end of Sundays race :lol::driver:


I hope so it will the rest of us a chance next week 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I don't believe in PI drops  will be on at roughly half past


----------



## admg1

I think it might be time to resurrect the magic brakes. They haven't had an outing for a while :lol:


----------



## John74

Got down to 1:08.8 when testing with Will , will be back on shortly if anyone is about.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on today for while if anyones around


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> ill be on today for while if anyones around


What time?


----------



## Tom_the_great

now


----------



## Dan Gull

I can't make tonight as I've had work come in.

This is the first of several Sundays when I'm going to be working - and added to my slowness/carnage causing last week which ruined the night for several others I think it's better for all if I withdraw at this point.

Thanks for putting up with me up to this point, I've enjoyed the races I've been involved in.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Glad you have work mate. Shame your not racing but dont worry about crashes they happen im sure no one will hold any ill feeling


----------



## Dan Gull

Thanks Tom. The joys of being self employed, who knows when it's coming!

I know that nobody was too bothered about the event itself (except Dean - sorry) but I felt bad as it was entirely down to me being poor and not concentrating enough.


----------



## wildwash

Dan Gull said:


> Thanks Tom. The joys of being self employed, who knows when it's coming!
> 
> I know that nobody was too bothered about the event itself (except Dean - sorry) but I felt bad as it was entirely down to me being poor and not concentrating enough.


Practice makes perfect..shouldn't feel like you have to quit out.. The way it is done there are drop scores at the end when it's all added together just so people don't have to worry to much about missing a couple of races.. If you have enjoyed it stick with it..you will get better I'm sure


----------



## John74

Hopefully see you racing one Sunday when you not working , this BTCC series is a tough one to take part in with It's long double race format. As said before practice / being smooth is key to being fast.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## mlister5500

That's one team mate gone and one away for a few weeks I'm starting to feel as lonely as dean.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Don't go Claridan. Although I understand work being a higher priority. Will I did some laps this morning and last night and I'm stuck in the 1:08.4-6 range. Hit the wall with the PI drop


----------



## mlister5500

My best with a pi drop is 1.08.8-9


----------



## Tom_the_great

On way please wait


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for sending over the replay dano, will do some pictures of the race..post on here any highlight laps as I don't want to be going through the whole replay from each car view


----------



## VXR.Tom

Me and Tom end of lap one on both races ha. Both of his finest moments! Also me rolling behind you and John with Matty behind should make quite a nice photo also.


----------



## DAN019780

No probs will at the end of lap 1 I passed John but the gap wasn't as big as I thought so took some of John paint with me should make a good pic Plus I nearly rolled it about 4 times trying to catch tank should make for a good pic too:thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

I know I good photo, johns car was about 200ft up in the air at second to last lap on race 2 :lol:. If you wanna give yourself 6th spot John I'm cool with it:thumb:


----------



## wildwash

First two and last two often have the most going on lol will see what I can do.


Well done to dean on his double win both fastest laps and poll, seems like full scores will be easy now it's been done.


----------



## Tank

Me and ian fighting on the first corner about 5ft away from each other on race 2


----------



## John74

Great battle with Will towards the end of race 2 showing how using a cars strong points you can have some good clean passing for positions. Shame a moment of lag spoiled it as it would have been a coin toss as to who would have won that battle 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## IntrAphasE

scores are up guys some interesting racing last night really started to mix the scores up top 3 are covered by a mear 16 points 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


----------



## John74

Will and Tom closing in fast in 4th and 5th now they are starting to get some good results in the Merc too , this is going to be a tough second half to the season.


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Will and Tom closing in fast in 4th and 5th now they are starting to get some good results in the Merc too , this is going to be a tough second half to the season.


i agree john


----------



## DAN019780

As we are half way I thought I would do the scores with two dropped scores , I know you might get worse scores just a teaser :thumb:


John.....196....minus....14&20...=162
Ian......180....minus....11&12....=157
Tank....187....minus....12&19....=156
Will......166....minus....8&17.....=141
Tomtom.165...minus....14&16...=135
Dean.....131...minus.....0&0.....=131
Dano.....135...minus....10&16..=109
Dave.....120...minus.....0&12...=108
Matty....100...minus.....0&8.....=92
Admg....117...minus.....12&14..=91
Tom......106...minus.....10&11..=85
Hardstaff.55...minus.....0&0.....=55


----------



## IntrAphasE

worryied that your plotting to take the season 3 scores of me dano


----------



## Fiesta-125

If i could only find my Forza 4 disc, i found the additional content but not my game disc. I wanna play with you DW lot!


----------



## DAN019780

IntrAphasE said:


> worryied that your plotting to take the season 3 scores of me dano


My maths is to bad for that Ian working that lot out gave me a headache!! Your jobs safe :thumb: the top 6 is so close


----------



## Tom_the_great

IntrAphasE said:


> worryied that your plotting to take the season 3 scores of me dano


I think youll find thats me :devil:


----------



## wildwash

Our start line looked good with our season three btcc cars


First corner and all still clean

Steep drop down into turn two

Pack starts to break into two halfs

Second half bunched up a little and I bumped Dave..who's paint didn't load unfortunately 

Giving me a wonkey Mo 

Dean looking super racey

With the first group hot on his heels 

Short cut?


Tom gives Dave a little nudge too.. 

How do you stop a Fiat finding a way past?

This race night was not going well for poor old Skillz

Tomtom having to go heavy on the brakes 

Teams running together


Still running the short line

Matty had a mirror full of Merc

Tomtom found the apex this time

And wished he hadn't

Drag racing

Hot on my heels

And up and over

Good sight for some

Few laps later and john is chasing me down after I got past, pressure builds and I lock up

Dci gets right back past

And it got close… maybe a little bump

So while I chased him back we where joined by an invisible 


I took flight

left the track

Which must have caused some turbulence

Dean won, with no challenge 

While DCI matty chased down a ghost

That kept him on his toes

Who could it have been?

And that's all I got guys


----------



## Matty03g

Reckon the secret car was Ben will :lol:
Thanks for the photos mate, they have been missed so so so much


----------



## VXR.Tom

Photos are awesome! I knew I got it on two wheels a couple of times but some of those are ridiculous haha! Stabilisers failed me just as it was getting interesting between me, you , john and matty!

Looks like my rear lights? Although the front lights I have no idea.

I think you should make this weekly Will  that is all.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well done dean and thanks will


----------



## VXR.Tom

What a difference about half a foot made, you made the corner perfectly, I ended up on my roof.


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> This race night was not going well for poor Skillz
> 
> Who could it have been?
> 
> And that's all I got guys


The lights look familiar, must be Ben:lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Also Skillz, I knew I was close to collecting you buy it was actually incredibly close!


----------



## DAN019780

Sh#t it's nice to see some photos of the racing again thanks will:thumb::thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Lol thanks for the thanks and comments, I miss the pictures..they just take so day'um long to do..

Was Tom's rear lights on the straight but then Matty was definatly chasing a Datsun


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will write me a guide to how to do them and I will have a crack this coming weekend  half tempted to see if I can get any video software to have a little dabble at video highlights!


----------



## IntrAphasE

will so nice to see pictures of the racing has been so missed

and on a side note guys i am actually growing a movember so if any one would like to donate to this really worthy cause specially for us blokes please please donate what you can every penny helps 
heres my link to donate
http://uk.movember.com/mospace/2827573


----------



## admg1

Excellent photos Will :thumb:


----------



## John74

Great to see the pictures back again Will :thumbup: 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tank

Team spaghetti bolognese is doing well so far good little drag pic of me and ian going for it haha.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I should be on tonight to do some laps if anyone is about 🚀


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> I should be on tonight to do some laps if anyone is about 🚀


Thursday..you know I'm there


----------



## Tank

Ill join you


----------



## DAN019780

It's a very very long straight this week not so good for the cortina's top end speed my best so far is a 1:38:1 but that was a hot hot lap running mid 1:38s


----------



## John74

What fecking build are you running to get a 138mph top speed ? best I got so far is 133mph on a B500 build.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## BoostJunky86

Keep seeing this,

What's it all about(to lazy to read that many pages)


----------



## wildwash

Not to bad for the mercs this week me and TomTom have both broken into the 1:37's but I know that even on 484 the BMW can do better than that.. Little testing and perfecting the lines and I'm sure we wont be the only ones in the 37's


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> What fecking build are you running to get a 138mph top speed ? best I got so far is 133mph on a B500 build.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


I think he means lap time John


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> I think he means lap time John


lol yeah I had only just woken up so makes more sense now 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Not to bad for the mercs this week me and TomTom have both broken into the 1:37's but I know that even on 484 the BMW can do better than that.. Little testing and perfecting the lines and I'm sure we wont be the only ones in the 37's


1:37.5 in a full B500 build shame I'm racing a B492 this Sunday though .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

Just out of intreast Dave did you do your own poppy for this Sunday or download one? Thinking as me and TomTom are going to have a look at pictures this week would be nice for a few cars that want to show their respect and have a poppy on then being the 11th on Sunday.. If you didn't do you own I think I might and then send it round...Ian's Mo on the front and a poopy on the back..


----------



## wildwash

well i spent a quick 10mins doing a nice detailed poppy that i was really happy with when Anna said, that doesnt look anything like the ones you buy.. so with this disapointment i spent 5mins doing one of the ones you used to get at school lol so i have sent both out to everyone i think.. if your not on my friends list i may have missed you but here is a quick pic of the two i did.


----------



## DAN019780

Thanks for the poppies will on the car ready for Sunday


----------



## wildwash

Which do you prefer? 

Detailed / recognised


----------



## admg1

I've got mine on the car as well ready for tomorrow.
I even put one on each light cover on the front :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> Which do you prefer?
> 
> Detailed / recognised


Prefer the recongnised tbh


----------



## mlister5500

wildwash said:


> Just out of intreast Dave did you do your own poppy for this Sunday or download one? Thinking as me and TomTom are going to have a look at pictures this week would be nice for a few cars that want to show their respect and have a poppy on then being the 11th on Sunday.. If you didn't do you own I think I might and then send it round...Ian's Mo on the front and a poopy on the back..


Just download from store


----------



## wildwash

Good racing tonight guys, well done John on the double wins! And condolences to dean on missing out on that podium on the second race by the space of a headlight lol

what evenings are you around for doing pics navi?


----------



## John74

Have to say I was lucky to win those two races, I was 4th quickest out there at best but you Tom Tom and Tank fighting for positions just slowed you all up enough for me to stay in front.

Not looking forward to running 476pi again though :banghead:

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good racing yesterday! Sorry for running into you tank, least you didn't lose any positions I guess  although it did let John off. Will I am working every day till 10 except Friday and Saturday.


----------



## wildwash

What about days? I only just got in from work at 1:45am from a late job in London so work owes me a day off now lol


----------



## Matty03g

The cortina seems to like this track, got a 57.8 last night. Might get that down a bit 
gotta work on consistency now :driver:


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> What about days? I only just got in from work at 1:45am from a late job in London so work owes me a day off now lol


Got mornings off till about 1


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> The cortina seems to like this track, got a 57.8 last night. Might get that down a bit
> gotta work on consistency now :driver:


I'm going to rely on you Matty for the big points this Sunday .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> I'm going to rely on you Matty for the big points this Sunday .
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


No pressure on matty then hope he can handle it


----------



## Matty03g

Probably get hit by flying cortina again:lol:


----------



## admg1

That all depends on when I hit the lag button :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> That all depends on when I hit the lag button :lol:


You need to in front of me to use the lag button you know :wave:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> You need to in front of me to use the lag button you know :wave:


I was on Sunday that's how I took you out :wave:

Also I'll be on pole* this week, so you'll be behind me again :driver:

* providing everyone has a crap qualifying :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Speaking of that lag


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I was on Sunday that's how I took you out :wave:
> 
> Also I'll be on pole* this week, so you'll be behind me again :driver:
> 
> * providing everyone has a crap qualifying :lol:


My qualifying is allways crap so if you are on pole ill have to hunt u down:devil:


----------



## Marty11

Sorry I've been missing for a few weeks guys. I've been lumped on the wankest course known to man kind. Im back the first weekend in Dec. Good to see Dave and Clare are keepin control of things hahah


----------



## John74

Points ??? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Points ???
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Ian will get the sack if he carries on like this:lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> Ian will get the sack if he carries on like this:lol:


Especially with Tom standing behind him sharpening his pencil ready to go !!!!!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

anybody about today ?

or you all too busy playing cod haha


----------



## John74

I will be on C O D but could do with some test races if your on . It will be nice and relaxing to race on forza tonight after running around shooting people most of the week.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good luck with the races tonight guys. See you next weekend.


----------



## John74

Seeing as mr points is on a go slow here is a quick update of pi drops etc

John74 476
WillDtub 484
Tankbaby86 492
DeanR32 492
Intraphase2011 492

1 John74....................238
2 Tankbaby86.............219
3 WillDtub..................199
4 TomTom030790........186
5 Intraphase2011........180
6 DANO19780..............156
7 DeanR32..................154
8 Dave5500................139
9 ADMG1....................131
10 Skillz Tom...............118
11 Matty03g................117
12 BEN GR33N..............64
13 Hardstaff87.............55
14 Claridan..................46

1 Intraphase2011 / Tankbaby86.....................399
2 WillDtub / TomTom030790..........................385
3 John74 / Matty03g....................................355
4 DANO19780 / ADMG1..................................287
5 Dave5500 / Hardstaff87 / Claridan................240
6 BEN GR33N / Skillz Tom...............................182


----------



## Tom_the_great

Looks like we need a new george doors


----------



## admg1

I won't be racing tonight.
I can't seem to get rid of this f***ing sick bug 

Good luck to everyone else tonight :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Well that's me for the night guys got back in the lobby for the 3rd time everyone voices keep cracking up and then I was in a lobby on my own again stupid Internet /turn10 servers sorry dean/dave for any damaged my lag caused c u all next week Iam off to cry in a corner:devil:


----------



## Matty03g

Well pleased with my double win and max points last night, only took me 2 and half seasons :lol: shame about danos lag as it was a good track for the cortina.
Gonna be though week this week with the pi drops.


----------



## wildwash

Well done Matty for the max points.

Navi I can't believe you missed it..last place was 7th... You get 18 points for just turning up for both races..crazy

So everyone going to give me a win for my birthday next week?

I do NOT want birthday bumps


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Well done Matty for the max points.
> 
> Navi I can't believe you missed it..last place was 7th... You get 18 points for just turning up for both races..crazy
> 
> So everyone going to give me a win for my birthday next week?
> 
> I do NOT want birthday bumps


Well if that's the case I will get my dog to turn my xbox on and join the game  then pull me off track at the start. Points points points!! :wall: At least we have dropped races


----------



## mlister5500

DAN019780 said:


> Well that's me for the night guys got back in the lobby for the 3rd time everyone voices keep cracking up and then I was in a lobby on my own again stupid Internet /turn10 servers sorry dean/dave for any damaged my lag caused c u all next week Iam off to cry in a corner:devil:


You didn't cause me any damage I wasn't in any collision with you, mine was with Tom. But for once that was I an accident.

I apologise to john for the bump in the second race, completely out braked myself and ran out of the limited talent I have.


----------



## John74

Don't worry about it Dave it happens to everyone .

Well done Matty for taking max points , only the 3rd person to do so all season if I remember rightly.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

Forgot to say well done matty for two good wins shame my Internet plays up I might have push you a bit hope my Internet all right next week need to get some serious points


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Well pleased with my double win and max points last night, only took me 2 and half seasons :lol: shame about danos lag as it was a good track for the cortina.
> Gonna be though week this week with the pi drops.


Well it's easy to win both races when there is only 6 other people and most of them had a pi drop :wave: :lol:

Only joking mate. Well done on the double win and good luck with the pi drop :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Well it's easy to win both races when there is only 6 other people and most of them had a pi drop :wave: :lol:
> :


Well I know who I'm gonna take out this week mr green :devil:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Well I know who I'm gonna take out this week mr green :devil:


With your pi drop you've got, you won't even get close to taking me out :wave:

If for some strange reason you do get close, ive got my lag button to fall back on


----------



## VXR.Tom

Hahaha! Just seen the advert for top gears worst car in the world, they had a Yorkshire man with a whippet. Made me think of you skillz.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Sorry for the delay in the score but heres the double update as you can see a lot of changes please check for errors as im sure 1 might of squezed its way in

a BIG well done to matty for his first race wins in 3 seasons

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> a BIG well done to matty for his first race wins in 3 seasons


Thanks mate , I was holding back the first two seasons :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Gonna be a challenge for team law to get good points this week as sharing 5 pi drops but will battle on and hope for the best :driver:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I suppose I ought to do some laps - not played forza in two weeks!


----------



## Tank

Same here ill be throwing in some laps before


----------



## John74

Tonight is going to be a very tough race with very little room to overtake and a big price to pay if you get it wrong with the walls so close to the tracks edge.

Try to take it easy on the first lap. To finish first , first you have to Finnish. 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## dean j

Good racing last night (especially as I won!). 

Gutted about having a p.i drop for my favourite track though!

And I miss the post race pictures of old. Really looked forward o them


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well done Dean! 

i also miss the pics  but do understand the time it takes to do them! over 4 hours easily !

ps im still waiting for will to post


----------



## Matty03g

Well done dean for max points for the second time this season. I also miss the pics


----------



## wildwash

Well done dean for the wins! See how next weeks pi drop suits you lol.

Tom stop being a trouble maker  I watched the replay back and have both an appology and a complaint to Ian so not sure whether to post both or neither lol


----------



## admg1

POST BOTH :lol:

Well done to Dean for winning both races


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> Tom stop being a trouble maker


hell no :devil: this has to be one of the first incidents that doesnt envolve me in some way 

only joking buddy tbh we are all grown ups here... (well some) so your safe to post both and its quite mature to do so.

two things 1 it may acutally help other people understand what to do and what not... 2 imo i do not belive in keeping things behind closed doors as it just fuels what actually went on and people talk.


----------



## GR33N

WTF have I missed in here? Dean....win....two races.....


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> WTF have I missed in here? Dean....win....two races.....


If you could somehow get your girlfriends thumb of your head you might be able to race and not miss anything :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> If you could somehow get your girlfriends thumb of your head you might be able to race and not miss anything :lol:


:lol: that is all !


----------



## wildwash

So events leading to the crash start when Ian makes a mistake going in to the corner and he gets lose going into turn one

He then runs wide off the track starting the downhill section, which is where I'm fast

From grass to the track and onto the racing line

I tried the outside as I was pushing 115mph and Ian only 108mph 
We run next to each other and I take only as much track as I need

Now Ian never turned into me but could have given me a whole lot more room *

Sadly I am run off the road



Then I get myself back on the track


Now clearly this was then just as much my fault as I was a long way over near Ian

And we connect and it fires me off


Now if you're going to crash do it right..do it big





Thought I was going to make it over the wall


So sorry Ian for blaming you for pushing me off, as that isn't how it went down, but I get fed up that you don't give a bit of room and take the challenge. It's like you're too rough - I don't enjoy racing with that. Best races I have are with a few passes, good moves and great driving. Not just 'oh look they are making a move, I'll just pull across the front of them and blame them for driving into the side of me'
Maybe I am exaggerating but on the first page it says - Try to give each other racing room, it takes two people to make a good passing move. - not every move we all make is perfect and often sloppy, we aren't pro's.. I'll hold my hands up to that. But how can anyone ever make a good pass if they are not given any room to try? If someone lets me make a good move I'll try and take it but if they can keep up with me and get in position I will let them try one back. Its good fun, and that's what this is all about. Thoughts?


----------



## Tom_the_great

A very honest outlook/fair comment imo will.


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> If you could somehow get your girlfriends thumb of your head you might be able to race and not miss anything :lol:


Ill race pick a day ill be there lol


----------



## dean j

Team Skillz needs the points. Get on next week!


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> Team Skillz needs the points. Get on next week!


I dont know if he wants me back though :lol: Ill come back now if im allowed...Bernie?


----------



## dean j

Course he does! That Datsun needs tweaking for him


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> Course he does! That Datsun needs tweaking for him


We need Bernard Ecclestone to OK me then... but seeing as Tamworth was flooded when I went this morning I imagine hes swimming....


----------



## Tom_the_great

dean j said:


> Course he does! That Datsun needs tweaking for him


I keep trying new paint but the car doesnt get any faster... what am I doing wrong ???

As before theres no reason you cant race(other then your lasses thumb of course...)


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Ill race pick a day ill be there lol


Be nice if you could race on Sundays. The grid is a little low on numbers sometimes


----------



## wildwash

That's true Matty..there is a thrill about a full grid, doesn't happen too often..


----------



## VXR.Tom

I perhaps need to edit my paintwork, looks like Stewy is shooting The Union Jack - Doh. 

Might have another colour change this coming week also. I have an idea in mind.


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> I keep trying new paint but the car doesnt get any faster... what am I doing wrong ???
> 
> As before theres no reason you cant race(other then your lasses thumb of course...)


You're adding weight to the car Tom, back to the rat look and bare metal fella :thumb:


----------



## John74

GR33N said:


> We need Bernard Ecclestone to OK me then... but seeing as Tamworth was flooded when I went this morning I imagine hes swimming....


Get yourself back racing Tom is lost without you :thumbup:

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> So sorry Ian for blaming you for pushing me off, as that isn't how it went down, but I get fed up that you don't give a bit of room and take the challenge. It's like you're too rough - I don't enjoy racing with that. Best races I have are with a few passes, good moves and great driving. Not just 'oh look they are making a move, I'll just pull across the front of them and blame them for driving into the side of me'
> Maybe I am exaggerating but on the first page it says - Try to give each other racing room, it takes two people to make a good passing move. - not every move we all make is perfect and often sloppy, we aren't pro's.. I'll hold my hands up to that. But how can anyone ever make a good pass if they are not given any room to try? If someone lets me make a good move I'll try and take it but if they can keep up with me and get in position I will let them try one back. Its good fun, and that's what this is all about. Thoughts?


Id look as that as a avoidable collision on Ian's part IMO. Difference in speed was quite a lot. 2 cars can take those corners side by side if they give each other room and use the camera to spot where the other drive is. Just like Ian and myself did at the chicane on road Atlanta in season 1.

But I suppose it is racing and sometimes if you go off on a fast corner you have a hard job controlling coming onto the track and dont have time to check behind you, which could have been in this case.


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> I keep trying new paint but the car doesnt get any faster... what am I doing wrong ???
> 
> As before theres no reason you cant race(other then your lasses thumb of course...)


Oi ***** when you online? Cant do tomorrow night :thumb:

Apparently I cant write the word for a female dog.... :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Im in a **** mood so ill be on shortly


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Im in a **** mood so ill be on shortly


What's it time of the month Tom


----------



## Tom_the_great

Haha no matty just had a 20 grand bill instead of a 1.5k bill which is ****ing me well off


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Haha no matty just had a 20 grand bill instead of a 1.5k bill which is ****ing me well off


Sorry to hear that tom. that would p*** me off aswell .


----------



## Tom_the_great

It should get sorted but its not the christmas gift I was expexting haha


----------



## wildwash

Ouch that's harsh Tom..I was pissed that my roof cost £2330 rather than £1280 not quite the difference you have,hope it gets sorted and you don't have to sell your Xbox and forza


----------



## John74

Tom will be homeless before he will ever sell his Xbox and forza now he has teammate back again lol.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Tom will be homeless before he will ever sell his Xbox and forza now he has teammate back again lol.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


can you get internet without a house??? and hopefully all sorted now but ill find out next week.

as for the team mate ... well i may file for divorce so i can open my options for next year haha !


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> can you get internet without a house??? and hopefully all sorted now but ill find out next week.
> 
> *as for the team mate ... well i may file for divorce so i can open my options for next year haha !*


_"Will you, Tom, have Ben to be your husband? Will you love him, comfort and keep him, and forsaking all other remain true to him/her as long as you both shall live?" ("I will")

(Repeat) "I, Ben, take thee Tom, to be my wife, and before God and these witnesses I promise to be a faithful and true wife."

(Rings) "With this ring I thee wed, and all my worldly goods I thee endow. In sickness and in health, in poverty or in wealth, 'til death do us part."_

Dont you remember these beautiful words Thomas.........?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

GR33N said:


> _"Will you, Tom, have Ben to be your husband? Will you love him, comfort and keep him, and forsaking all other remain true to him/her as long as you both shall live?" ("I will")
> 
> (Repeat) "I, Ben, take thee Tom, to be my wife, and before God and these witnesses I promise to be a faithful and true wife."
> 
> (Rings) "With this ring I thee wed, and all my worldly goods I thee endow. In sickness and in health, in poverty or in wealth, 'til death do us part."_
> 
> Dont you remember these beautiful words Thomas.........?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I always had my suspicions about you two......


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> _"Will you, Tom, have Ben to be your husband? Will you love him, comfort and keep him, and forsaking all other remain true to him/her as long as you both shall live?" ("I will")
> 
> (Repeat) "I, Ben, take thee Tom, to be my wife, and before God and these witnesses I promise to be a faithful and true wife."
> 
> (Rings) "With this ring I thee wed, and all my worldly goods I thee endow. In sickness and in health, in poverty or in wealth, 'til death do us part."_
> 
> Dont you remember these beautiful words Thomas.........?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I remember the wedding well. You both drove the Datsun into the sunset afterwards :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

:wave::lol:


----------



## GR33N

I was bored in an Expert Witness training day; what can I say, I needed something to lighten the mood :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

There are no words for the last few posts


----------



## Tank

Dear god this partnership goes deep. Tom just booted you out of the house for a few weeks so had no internet to race because of an argument. But after a few talks tom's finally decided to let you back into his arms and decided to finally realise that you (ben) are a better driver lol.

Only one thing you need to do now renew those beautiful vows lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

scores are up 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


----------



## VXR.Tom

IntrAphasE said:


> scores are up
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


Thanks Ian!


----------



## mlister5500

I won't be on tonight I have to work. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## DAN019780

mlister5500 said:


> I won't be on tonight I have to work.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Our bumpers are safe this week then :doublesho:wave:


----------



## mlister5500

I may be back in time for the second race.


----------



## mlister5500

On way home can you delay start by ten mins please.


----------



## VXR.Tom

mlister5500 said:


> On way home can you delay start by ten mins please.


Ten minutes????? What an outrage! :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> On way home can you delay start by ten mins please.


No we cant... drive faster


----------



## IntrAphasE

scores done and dusted last race before the dropped scores come into play so shall be a interesting one next week 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


----------



## DAN019780

Scores done on the same night as the racing that's got to be a first :lol: cheers Ian 

Good luck to tank with 4pi droops that should slow you down !!!!

Looking like the next track is going to be suited to the big spoilers


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the scores Ian.
Well done tanky for the wins with 2 pi drops :thumb:
Also I've contacted my insurance company this morning as I'm claiming whiplash against dean, see you in court :lol:


----------



## admg1

Well I did something I thought I'd never do last night and that was quit out in temper :devil:

First race I was smashed from behind in the first corner, which luckily I recovered from but I was then taken out again two corners later which left me unable to catch anyone with the damage I had.

Then the second race I get punted again on the first lap causing me to much damage to bother continuing, so I quit out.

I just hope I have a better week next week.

Well done to tank on the double win :thumb:


----------



## dean j

Good bit of racing last night. Well done to tank for the clean sweep. 

Sorry to Matty though. I gave him a little tap up the **** and he spun out. 

I should do ok for the first couple of dropped scores as I've missed two races this season, so shouldn't drop any points. Have I got that right?

And nice to see Ben back racing. Till he backed out and started watching me! Put me off my drive for a few laps!


----------



## John74

Well done Tank for the two wins and very nearly max points , going to be interesting to see how you get on with 468pi next week.

For some reason my car felt different in race 2 after a couple of minor touches in the opening laps which caught me out near the end costing me a hard thought 2nd place and dropping we to fourth. Strange that it was showing no damage at all but something was not right with it.

Road Atlanta club looks to be a track for the cars with the big wings so i expect to see the two Merc's going well and maybe Dave in the Escort too.

Dropped scores coming into effect from next week for those that have done every round, should see the championship table close up as alot have not done every round yet so get the chance to catch up. This is where things get interesting.


----------



## Twentymac

How do i get in on this!

I WANT IN !


----------



## Matty03g

Twentymac said:


> How do i get in on this!
> 
> I WANT IN !


You will have to wait until the end of this season when we all do some practise races for the new season (mid-end jan next year) and get the ok from John 74 and intraphase :thumb:


----------



## Twentymac

Cool beans, i'll start building a few cars now then


----------



## mlister5500

Twentymac said:


> Cool beans, i'll start building a few cars now then


I think we will be probably be doing A class go to page 1 for rules and regulations although some of these may change.

John74 (bernie) has final say.


----------



## Matty03g

The 4 pi drops is proving abit of a headache for tanky :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> The 4 pi drops is proving abit of a headache for tanky :lol:


He must almost be C class now


----------



## mlister5500

I bet he will still be in the top three


----------



## GR33N

admg1 said:


> Well I did something I thought I'd never do last night and that was quit out in temper :devil:
> 
> First race I was smashed from behind in the first corner, which luckily I recovered from but I was then taken out again two corners later which left me unable to catch anyone with the damage I had.
> 
> Then the second race I get punted again on the first lap causing me to much damage to bother continuing, so I quit out.
> 
> I just hope I have a better week next week.
> 
> Well done to tank on the double win :thumb:


Yeah that was my fault mate, im really sorry, i didnt actually hit you that hard on my screen then about 2 corners later i developed and entirely red car 

Ill search my talent bag a bit harder next week


----------



## Tank

More like this










God knows how im going to get a decent place


----------



## admg1

GR33N said:


> Yeah that was my fault mate, im really sorry, i didnt actually hit you that hard on my screen then about 2 corners later i developed and entirely red car
> 
> Ill search my talent bag a bit harder next week


No problem mate, just don't let it happen again :lol:

I'll just have to return the favour sometime :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Yeah that was my fault mate, im really sorry, i didnt actually hit you that hard on my screen then about 2 corners later i developed and entirely red car
> 
> Ill search my talent bag a bit harder next week


Who the hell is inviting you to race next week.... wth that performance you need a new talent bag !!!!


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Who the hell is inviting you to race next week.... wth that performance you need a new talent bag !!!!


Pipe down you, go feed that whippet and anyway im still faster than you :lol:

Dean do you want a team mate next season?


----------



## dean j

Who you got in mind?

I'd ask Dave again, but he can't drive!


----------



## GR33N

dean j said:


> Who you got in mind?
> 
> I'd ask Dave again, but he can't drive!


Well i was going to sell you Tom for a whippet and a pint of ye olde bitter, but I dont know if hes worth anything now he doesnt want me :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

GR33N said:


> Well i was going to sell you Tom for a whippet and a pint of ye olde bitter, but I dont know if hes worth anything now he doesnt want me :lol:


Oi mr green... who made you my pimp lol


----------



## Tank

Thats a bit harsh dean dont worry dave you just need a decent car


----------



## GR33N

Tom_the_great said:


> Oi mr green... who made you my pimp lol


Well youre my ***** so when you said you didnt want me anymore i thought id sell you :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

GR33N said:


> Well youre my ***** so when you said you didnt want me anymore i thought id sell you :lol:


Ill start the bidding at £2.50 for wee Tom


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will be on tonight at about 8 if any one fancies races and or testing.


----------



## GR33N

Matty03g said:


> Ill start the bidding at £2.50 for wee Tom


I was thinking more charity raffle....


----------



## dean j

Tank said:


> Thats a bit harsh dean dont worry dave you just need a decent car


Funny enough, he blew me out for this season. He couldn't cope with the bimmer and it's awesomeness!


----------



## Tank

Only with b500 lol


----------



## Matty03g

Well my best so far for this weeks track is a 104.0, but I still keep [email protected] up the first two bends :wall: so reckon I can get in the 1.03,s.
Bet will and Tom Tom are probably in the 1.02's with that merc though.


----------



## wildwash

Matty03g said:


> Well my best so far for this weeks track is a 104.0, but I still keep [email protected] up the first two bends :wall: so reckon I can get in the 1.03,s.
> Bet will and Tom Tom are probably in the 1.02's with that merc though.


That's what we are aiming for..last night I ran 1:03.466 twice to the exact time, Tom has got himself a 1:03.197 I think but don't know if he continued when I went to bed.. Few little tweeks to make and 1:02's should be reachable


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> That's what we are aiming for..last night I ran 1:03.466 twice to the exact time, Tom has got himself a 1:03.197 I think but don't know if he continued when I went to bed.. Few little tweeks to make and 1:02's should be reachable


I did find it a little quicker to cut the corners but makes the lap dirty so no good for quali but good for race pace.


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> I did find it a little quicker to cut the corners but makes the lap dirty so no good for quali but good for race pace.


So what you're saying is, is that you're going to cheat during the race :doublesho

I think an instant ban is in order :devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be incredibly annoyed if I can't get into the 1:02s . Will knew I wasn't happy with my 1:03.197 or whatever it was. 

It's a horrible circuit!


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> So what you're saying is, is that you're going to cheat during the race :doublesho
> 
> I think an instant ban is in order :devil:


You can't ban anyone from team law, dont you know the rules by now


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> I will be incredibly annoyed if I can't get into the 1:02s . Will knew I wasn't happy with my 1:03.197 or whatever it was.
> 
> It's a horrible circuit!


Good problem to have not getting in the 1:02s I can't get into the 1:04s not sure why need to test more I think


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> Good problem to have not getting in the 1:02s I can't get into the 1:04s not sure why need to test more I think


I know why, your s... :lol:


----------



## John74

Think I will out for a Sunday drive at the back as I carnt get anywhere close to my leaderboard time I set last Sunday enen though everything is the same ??? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> I know why, your s... :lol:


:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:

I think you need to check the final standing for the last two season and the leaderboard for this season if Iam s#*t what does that make you lol !! :wave:


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
> 
> I think you need to check the final standing for the last two season and the leaderboard for this season if Iam s#*t what does that make you lol !! :wave:


I don't remember you ever getting max points :wave:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Now now you two fiesty characters  save it for the track....


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Now now you two fiesty characters  save it for the track....


That's true Tom, I'll let my driving do the talking. Besides dano will probably lag out anyway :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

The magic brakes are overdue an outing think they might make an appearance this week I have a target in mind


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> The magic brakes are overdue an outing think they might make an appearance this week I have a target in mind


So do I :devil::devil::devil::lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> So do I :devil::devil::devil::lol:


You have a few people to choose from after last weeks racing or you could take one out each race :speechles


----------



## Tank

John you think you have problems im planning on not using that left trigger haha


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tank said:


> John you think you have problems im planning on not using that left trigger haha


Left trigger? What's that


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> Left trigger? What's that


That's used to aim right?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Anyone coming on for some laps? I'm on now


----------



## Tank

:newbie:


VXR.Tom said:


> Left trigger? What's that


Its the trigger thats on the left off the controller. It is used for many things in various games but this game inparticular its used for the controlled slowing down of a vehicle on the track to prevent pile ups or "magic brakes" also after the braking with the left trigger the use of the left analog stick is required this turns the vehicle around a corner on this game (other uses may vary on other games) followed by gentle squeezes on the right trigger to speed the vehicle up. Whilst all of this is happening please take note of the blue button (used for down changing) and the red button (used for shifting up) applications of these buttons will help you to also slow down and speed up. Usually the use of the red button will help provide much needed speed to overtake other vehicles on the track.

I hope you found this useful and informative.

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> Anyone coming on for some laps? I'm on now


I am now online for a bit mate


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tank said:


> :newbie:
> 
> Its the trigger thats on the left off the controller. It is used for many things in various games but this game inparticular its used for the controlled slowing down of a vehicle on the track to prevent pile ups or "magic brakes" also after the braking with the left trigger the use of the left analog stick is required this turns the vehicle around a corner on this game (other uses may vary on other games) followed by gentle squeezes on the right trigger to speed the vehicle up. Whilst all of this is happening please take note of the blue button (used for down changing) and the red button (used for shifting up) applications of these buttons will help you to also slow down and speed up. Usually the use of the red button will help provide much needed speed to overtake other vehicles on the track.
> 
> I hope you found this useful and informative.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha


The Blue X button would career me off into the nearest wall - it's the handbrake for me! Apart from that it was very helpful. I should be faster now!


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I am now online for a bit mate


I see your on horizon now!


----------



## Tank

Ah well ill rephrase that the blue button for any NORMAL racer lol is for shifting down


----------



## Matty03g

Tank said:


> Ah well ill rephrase that the blue button for any NORMAL racer lol is for shifting down


You won't be doing much shifting down this week tank 

You will be lucky to get into 2nd


----------



## dean j

Any of you morons on tonight? I need to shape up on this track


----------



## Tank

Matty03g said:


> You won't be doing much shifting down this week tank
> 
> You will be lucky to get into 2nd


Ive not done any tuning yet either but the best tunes are the rushed ones and from the looks of it im not going to loose alot of bhp  so could be onto a winner


----------



## VXR.Tom

My internets really playing up today  hope it's sorted by later on.


----------



## John74

VXR.Tom said:


> My internets really playing up today  hope it's sorted by later on.


Hopefully you will be ok as that merc looks good for a decent result.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Hopefully you will be ok as that merc looks good for a decent result.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


That's my worry  on the track the car likes!:devil:


----------



## John74

VXR.Tom said:


> That's my worry  on the track the car likes!:devil:


Have to say great battle for 2nd in race 2 , thought I might be able to hold you off on that last lap but you you were just to fast going onto the back straight.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## stevobeavo

Was fun watching the racing last night. Was dreading will and tom coming together on the last race though.

Well done to Will for the win. And in his own words (which he wouldnt shut up saying  ) 11th - 1st :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

stevobeavo said:


> Was fun watching the racing last night. Was dreading will and tom coming together on the last race though.
> 
> Well done to Will for the win. And in his own words (which he wouldnt shut up saying  ) 11th - 1st :lol:


The only way will can get through the field is by smashing people up the ****, ain't that right will :lol:
Well don't for win though :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Lol thanks Matty.. I'm sorry I clipped you on race one your brake zone took me by surprise 


I didn't hit anyone on my race two though... just the little battle I had with TomTom but then it was two propper sized cars and we had a little rub and it was all ok.. I think its these little cars are the problem


----------



## Matty03g

Yeah I think your right will, a little nudge up the back and the cortina was glowing red on the back and the side aeros. 
I think lotus made the body work out of paper mache :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I didn't take any damage from our rubbing  rubbing is loving, respect was shown but we raced hard and kept it fair! Gave John the opportunity to snatch second but I got it back on the second from last corner of the last lap! 

I would rather have lots of close battles than a precession, that's why it's important the cars and team rules continue to exist in the way they do. Causes some odd results at times but that keeps it exciting! 

Looking forward to next week! The Mercedes seems quick again - although I've decided leader board times count for nothing as I was at best one second slower than my leader board time in both races.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Scores are up some movers but most stayed the same even with the first off the dropped scores coming into play 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the scores ian:thumb:
Need a good week this week to catch dano and Dave :car:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Ian why do you have two 8ths on the league table?


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for doing the scores Ian 

Couldn't see that there is a line that shows what scored are being dropped like last time? I think I was dropping an 8 as my lowest so far


----------



## John74

Well that's a new record for winning a round of the championship with the lowest score yet with 32 points. Running with 4 pi drops next Sunday just try not to lap me to soon in the race or you may have to wait a while for me to finish.

Classic moment of the season so far has to be seeing Dean spinning off the track into the tyre wall and hearing the return of " I'm heartbroken " after what should have been a very easy win and max points for the round.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## IntrAphasE

wildwash said:


> Thanks for doing the scores Ian
> 
> Couldn't see that there is a line that shows what scored are being dropped like last time? I think I was dropping an 8 as my lowest so far


if people want me to do a dropped list i will 
and your correct will its a 8 points you dropped


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Well that's a new record for winning a round of the championship with the lowest score yet with 32 points. Running with 4 pi drops next Sunday just try not to lap me to soon in the race or you may have to wait a while for me to finish.
> 
> Classic moment of the season so far has to be seeing Dean spinning off the track into the tyre wall and hearing the return of " I'm heartbroken " after what should have been a very easy win and max points for the round.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


We would of caught him John


----------



## Tank

Well heres a little curve ball for next year guys ive been speaking to whizzer today about spicing up the racing. 

So for season 4 there will be prizes awarded from detailing world for 1st 2nd and 3rd place at the end of season 4's standings.

So a big thankyou to whizzer and the dw team for donating prizes towards the championship and hopefully all racers next season will be pushing to the limits to mix the standings up a little


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tank said:


> Well heres a little curve ball for next year guys ive been speaking to whizzer today about spicing up the racing.
> 
> So for season 4 there will be prizes awarded from detailing world for 1st 2nd and 3rd place at the end of season 4's standings.
> 
> So a big thankyou to whizzer and the dw team for donating prizes towards the championship and hopefully all racers next season will be pushing to the limits to mix the standings up a little


as said a HUGE thanks to whizzer and the dw team lets hope we can make them proud 
think there should be NO changes to current "A" class rules so we can show what we do best 
also i would like to ask that somebody steps up to the plate and does photos for Season 4 so that Whizzer and the DW team can see what we do


----------



## DAN019780

Wow prizes thanks tank for having a word and thanks to whizzer and the dw team for donating the prizes Iam going to have to really up my game now


----------



## Matty03g

Prizes will be an awesome addition to racing , big thankyou to whizzer and DW team:thumb:
Can't see me getting in the top 3 but its a nice incentive to try harder


----------



## wildwash

Well I would take on the roll of pictures again after all the comments of how much they are missed, started to wonder if people where that bothered but I see you lot really are so I'd be happy to do them again.. But.. It takes less time on a single race system than a double race.. Thoughts? 

Prizes sounds exciting.. Has some one done the DW sign as a vinyl group? Only seems right we should all be sporting one.. If not it wouldnt take me long and I can stick it on the storefront for free


----------



## DAN019780

There is a dw sign on the storefront will made by Matt (n30 mdr) who used to race with us I don't mind doing 1race next season or 2 iam easy


----------



## admg1

Nice one Tank for sorting this out and thanks to Whizzer and the DW team for donating prizes :thumb:

As for the photos, if Will doesn't mind doing them maybe we should keep the two race format but pick one race for him to do the photos for. That way it wouldn't take as long to do them then.


----------



## stevobeavo

Tank said:


> Well heres a little curve ball for next year guys ive been speaking to whizzer today about spicing up the racing.
> 
> So for season 4 there will be prizes awarded from detailing world for 1st 2nd and 3rd place at the end of season 4's standings.
> 
> So a big thankyou to whizzer and the dw team for donating prizes towards the championship and hopefully all racers next season will be pushing to the limits to mix the standings up a little


Thats pretty amazing of DW to support the racing league. Look at you guys, getting all sponsored with prizes and that....very professional.

Might have to try and get my **** in gear and buy a new eggsbox. If I do I dont mind doing the pictures again.


----------



## DAN019780

stevobeavo said:


> Thats pretty amazing of DW to support the racing league. Look at you guys, getting all sponsored with prizes and that....very professional.
> 
> Might have to try and get my **** in gear and buy a new eggsbox. If I do I dont mind doing the pictures again.


Would be good to have you back racing again if we do double race format again next season you and will could do pics of one race each


----------



## VXR.Tom

I can help Will with the pictures  that's great news regarding detailing world getting involved with prizes. I'm still searching for software that would allow me to do a few minute highlight film of each race. If that's even possible?!? 

I should be about tomorrow evening for testing as I'm off work!


----------



## wildwash

Friday evening/night? If so I am there

Get an eggs box Steve and join in..or just come round every Sunday and use the mrs Xbox lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Friday evening/night? If so I am there
> 
> Get an eggs box Steve and join in..or just come round every Sunday and use the mrs Xbox lol


All day till about 6 then after half 9-10 after my game yeah!


----------



## Matty03g

On the subject of season 4, did anyone fancy some A class test races on the two xmas break Sundays we have off from this season. I think dano and admg are up for it :thumb: :driver:


----------



## wildwash

Matty03g said:


> On the subject of season 4, did anyone fancy some A class test races on the two xmas break Sundays we have off from this season. I think dano and admg are up for it :thumb: :driver:


Sounds good to me


----------



## DAN019780

Ill be up for some test racing on the those Sundays need to find something as good as the megane was 
not sure if to go FWD or RWD


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Ill be up for some test racing on the those Sundays need to find something as good as the megane was
> not sure if to go FWD or RWD


I know which way I want to go in the next season! :car:


----------



## BoostJunky86

I'd like to join in this mayhem if possible


----------



## VXR.Tom

BoostJunky86 said:


> I'd like to join in this mayhem if possible


Add a few of us and come play on the evenings or testing events, up to John and Ian if you can race though! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Good Luck to you all chaps for next year - I will make sure we get some Special Stickers and some DW branded stuff for your prizes - I might even go into DW towers - Storage facilities and see what we have lurking in there to donate !!!


----------



## VXR.Tom

WHIZZER said:


> Good Luck to you all chaps for next year - I will make sure we get some Special Stickers and some DW branded stuff for your prizes - I might even go into DW towers - Storage facilities and see what we have lurking in there to donate !!!


Much appreciated Whizzer and co.!


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> I know which way I want to go in the next season! :car:


I bet your going RWD Just don't pick one that's so slow of the line like this season I've got my eye on a couple of RWD's 🚘🚘


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> I bet your going RWD Just don't pick one that's so slow of the line like this season I've got my eye on a couple of RWD's 🚘🚘


It's only slow off the line compared to your cars that are made out of chewing gum and tracing paper....

It has got quicker recently pulling away, not getting quite as mugged.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Awsome news about prizes can't wait to get a new season underway !!! 

new team mate required tho ....

i think a few changes need to be made to keep the fun aspect side other wise it will soon become to serious ... only my opinion but anyway !


----------



## John74

Twentymac said:


> How do i get in on this!
> 
> I WANT IN !





BoostJunky86 said:


> I'd like to join in this mayhem if possible


Build guidelines and A class car list can be found on post #1 page #1 of this thread , get a few cars built and join us sunday around 9:15 - 9:30 once the B class racing is done as we will be going A class testing on random tracks with random grids.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadHI3UmdOUzF2OVN0Sjd1NmhHaHdMX2c&output=html championship table has everyones gamertags .



stevobeavo said:


> Thats pretty amazing of DW to support the racing league. Look at you guys, getting all sponsored with prizes and that....very professional.
> 
> Might have to try and get my **** in gear and buy a new eggsbox. If I do I dont mind doing the pictures again.


Come join us again Steve it will be good to have you racing again :thumb: need to get Ben back again next season and we could have a full grid again :driver:



WHIZZER said:


> Good Luck to you all chaps for next year - I will make sure we get some Special Stickers and some DW branded stuff for your prizes - I might even go into DW towers - Storage facilities and see what we have lurking in there to donate !!!


Top marks to Whizzer and Detailing World for doing this :thumb::thumb::thumb:

As for season 4 A class BTCC i will look at the rules etc over the christmas break and see whats working and what could do with adjusting to try and keep everything fun and fair for everyone.


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> I bet your going RWD Just don't pick one that's so slow of the line like this season I've got my eye on a couple of RWD's 🚘🚘


Yeah I might try a few bm.. Errr I mean rwd cars for season 4 :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> Yeah I might try a few bm.. Errr I mean rwd cars for season 4 :lol:


:devil:Can you not give away team green racings secrets please TAMARA

Heard a whisper about you and a megane


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> TAMARA
> 
> Heard a whisper about you and a megane


:spam::spam::spam:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Seeing as this is the last race before Christmas, I have done a nice Christmas inspired livery 

Only a quick go but I think it turned out alright,





































See you all Sunday


----------



## Tank

Thought there was another race before christmas too


----------



## Matty03g

Very festive Tom :thumb:

Bet the paintwork don't look that good at the end of the race :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Looks good Tom Tom very festive might have to make mine a bit Christmassy if I get time


----------



## VXR.Tom

Anyone want some racing or zombies tonight?


----------



## Tom_the_great

If anyone is about ill be on the eggbox for while


----------



## John74

Hopefully I will be on in a short while.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## John74

John74 said:


> Hopefully I will be on in a short while.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Ok maybe I won't then, seems there is a virginmedia broadband fault in the area and they expect to have it fixed by 5pm. If I'm not back online by 8pm I will ask Ian to host tonights racing. Hopefully it will be all sorted by then.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## John74

Glad to say my internet seems to be working fine again now , I was worried there for a while.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Glad to say my internet seems to be working fine again now , I was worried there for a while.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Excellent - I will be on shortly!


----------



## John74

Well done Dano for the double wins last night , not an easy track to win on. 

Next two Sunday nights will be A class testing if anyone is about on random tracks with random grids.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

Well done dano on the double win,enjoy the pi drop after the break  like me your not in the max score club yet as poll and fastest lap got taken by others but a double win shows you did a good job.

Last few races get tough points wise..I get third from last night meaning I don't get any pi back and score 25 points..but because of drop score only get 8 of those..so I'm still stuck with a pi drop and only 8 points to show for it..feel I may start slipping down the table now.


----------



## John74

Your lucky I needed 21 points to improve my score and got 19 last night so had nothing to show for it 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> Well done dano on the double win,enjoy the pi drop after the break  like me your not in the max score club yet as poll and fastest lap got taken by others but a double win shows you did a good job.


Only us pros can get max points will:lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Was nice to finally get a win this season I wasn't expecting it tbh I normally mess up qualifying or lag out 

I nearly messed it up in race 1 by nearly rolling it and then had dave all over me for a bit and in race 2 dean keep me honest all race evening trying to put me off


----------



## dean j

You drove well mate. Hardly put a foot wrong. 




















Till your cat started licking your balls...


----------



## DAN019780

Not sure if we're going to be able to race this Sundays guys the weather looks abit dodgy !!!!!


----------



## Tank

Haha ill race what ever the weather


----------



## John74

Don't worry about , the weather forecast is never right .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## BoostJunky86

VXR.Tom said:


> Add a few of us and come play on the evenings or testing events, up to John and Ian if you can race though! :thumb:


Gamer tags?


----------



## Tank

tankybaby86


----------



## Matty03g

Matty03g


----------



## DAN019780

Dan019780:thumb:


----------



## admg1

admg1 :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

TomTom030790


----------



## Tom_the_great

skillz tom


----------



## John74

John74

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Think you can race? think you have what it takes to teach a talentless painter? think you can handle the stress of being my team mate?

well you in luck!!! due to my ex partner being a giant sissy pants there is a spot open for one superstar to show true passion and heart.

the requirments...the chosen one...

must be able to last an entire season!
must be on line for testing and banter!
must be able to relax and see the funny side when things go wrong(and they will)

plus many more!

so what do you get out of all this.....

nothing but abuse and the blame when i dont win every race.

still intrested ... you must be mad but ...










apply within and god speed!


----------



## wildwash

Haha that's amusing.. If I get split up from my TomTom then will need a new number two driver.. TomTom is hardly a number two driver when I think he has won more races than me lol


----------



## dean j

If there's an odd one out when everyone's paired up, I'll take them. 

I'll take anyone next bloody season! Gives the season another incentive to race.


----------



## John74

Wonder if I should be evil and split every team up 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## dean j

You can split whoever you want. I ain't got no partner anyway!


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Think you can race? think you have what it takes to teach a talentless painter? think you can handle the stress of being my team mate?
> 
> well you in luck!!! due to my ex partner being a giant sissy pants there is a spot open for one superstar to show true passion and heart.
> 
> the requirments...the chosen one...
> 
> must be able to last an entire season!
> must be on line for testing and banter!
> must be able to relax and see the funny side when things go wrong(and they will)
> 
> plus many more!
> 
> so what do you get out of all this.....
> 
> nothing but abuse and the blame when i dont win every race.
> 
> still intrested ... you must be mad but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apply within and god speed!


I take it your new team mate will be driving fwd only Thomas


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> Wonder if I should be evil and split every team up
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Please don't John I can't stand to see a grown man cry (matty) :argie:


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> Please don't John I can't stand to see a grown man cry (matty) :argie:


Would split team pink up though and the silly setup talk at work


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> I take it your new team mate will be driving fwd only Thomas


Ah thats for you to wonder .... I wikl be having extensive talks with my new team mate... if I get one that is


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Wonder if I should be evil and split every team up .


No teams can be the same for two seasons in a row...similer to cars rule ??


----------



## VXR.Tom

Together till death does us part? Surely John can't split us


----------



## wildwash

Lol together forever..maybe we just need a number three driver..to even things out?


----------



## Matty03g

:lol::lol:


----------



## dean j

Haha! Don't split up kylie and Jason!


----------



## John74

Maybe we should have a lucky dip for team mates ? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> Maybe we should have a lucky dip for team mates ?
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


You could put top six drivers in a pot and bottom six in a pot and pick one from each pot to make a team , it's a fair way of picking teams


----------



## Tank

If that was to happen need to do it pretty sharpish need to select a car and tune it to death


----------



## Matty03g

If I was to team up with someone else does that mean that I can't pick the previous cars they used in past seasons cos that would be probably 4 cars I couldn't choose :lol:
Looking forward to tomorrow night though for some good testing :driver:


----------



## wildwash

Matty03g said:


> If I was to team up with someone else does that mean that I can't pick the previous cars they used in past seasons cos that would be probably 4 cars I couldn't choose :lol:
> Looking forward to tomorrow night though for some good testing :driver:


I would hope it means this, that's why the likes of TomTom and H would be good choices as being new they can have anything


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I would hope it means this, that's why the likes of TomTom and H would be good choices as being new they can have anything


I'm a good future investment


----------



## John74

Have missed the extra power and grip from the A class BTCC cars but not tried any car that I'm sold on yet for season 4. Lots more testing needed I think.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

Sorry couldn't make it on last night guys was looking forward to trying out some cars too kids had other ideas 

Any good cars tried ? Any news on the teams ?


----------



## wildwash

Don't think anyone talked team mates..I'd love to know what's happening so I can do some team testing.


----------



## John74

Right next seasons rule adjustments , had a think about this and there is no real fair way i can say who races with who as a team. The teams championship is just a bit of extra fun and it's the drivers championship that matters and that will have prizes for that have been kindly donated by Whizzer and Detailing World.

The adjustment i will make is to drop the old rule for everyone about once you have used a make of car you can not use it again for the following two seasons ( A class seasons only ). Instead i will reduce that down to only apply to the top five finishers in the drivers championship. The aim is to make it a little tougher for those at the top of the championship while trying to keep it fun for those that end up a little lower down the championship order.

So those it will effect only....

Season 1 results ( can not use these makes of cars in season 2 & 4 ).

1. John74 ( Kia Forte Koup SX )
2. slevo beavo ( Chevy Cobalt )
3. Intraphase2011 ( Honda Mugen integra Type-R )
4. deanr32 ( Honda Mugen Civic Type-R )
5. BEN GR33N ( Honda Mugen Integra Type-R )

Season results ( can not use these makes of cars in season 4 & 5 ).

1. John74 ( Volkswagen Polo GTi )
2. WilDtub ( Renault Megane 250 RS ) if i remember rightly ?
3. Intraphase2001 ( Subaru WRX STI )
4. BEN GR33N ( Seat Ibiza CUPRA )
5. DANO19780 ( Renault Megane 250 RS )

So now you know lol :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Thanks for that john


----------



## mlister5500

Dean will be pleased.


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks John, better start testing the civic again then :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> Thanks John, better start testing the civic again then :lol:


Civic you would be mad not to go for the megane might have to give the Hondas a good test myself


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> Sorry couldn't make it on last night guys was looking forward to trying out some cars too kids had other ideas
> 
> Any good cars tried ? Any news on the teams ?


I tried about 5 or 6 different cars and realised that they all need some tuning to get more out of them.

It also didnt help that I kept having to accidentally (on purpose) take out a silly Megane that kept getting in my way :lol:

Thanks John for updating the rules for next season :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> I tried about 5 or 6 different cars and realised that they all need some tuning to get more out of them.
> 
> It also didnt help that I kept having to accidentally (on purpose) take out a silly Megane that kept getting in my way :lol:
> 
> Thanks John for updating the rules for next season :thumb:


You have to take him out he's tooooo slow just gets in the way

Just a thought on the teams

we keep teams the same but let team mates have individual car choices so you might have a bm and a seat in the same team and mabey a team name too


----------



## admg1

That's not a bad idea on the car choice.
Team Hard are doing it next season with the Insignia and Passat cc.


----------



## wildwash

Tom_the_great said:


> Think you can race? think you have what it takes to teach a talentless painter? think you can handle the stress of being my team mate?
> 
> well you in luck!!! due to my ex partner being a giant sissy pants there is a spot open for one superstar to show true passion and heart.
> 
> the requirments...the chosen one...
> 
> must be able to last an entire season!
> must be on line for testing and banter!
> must be able to relax and see the funny side when things go wrong(and they will)
> 
> plus many more!
> 
> so what do you get out of all this.....
> 
> nothing but abuse and the blame when i dont win every race.
> 
> still intrested ... you must be mad but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apply within and god speed!


Myself and TomTom would like to apply..have team Tom's & pro.. I mean co

What do you think?


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> Civic you would be mad not to go for the megane might have to give the Hondas a good test myself


Yeah the megane or the M3 are my favourites for season 4 
Then again the Ibiza is nice, too much choice :wall:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I tried about 5 or 6 different cars and realised that they all need some tuning to get more out of them.
> 
> It also didnt help that I kept having to accidentally (on purpose) take out a silly Megane that kept getting in my way :lol:
> 
> Thanks John for updating the rules for next season :thumb:


Sorry I got in your way, I had the no aeros setup on by mistake :lol:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Sorry I got in your way, I had the no aeros setup on by mistake :lol:


I wondered why you had so much pace down the straights


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Myself and TomTom would like to apply..have team Tom's & pro.. I mean co
> 
> What do you think?


You can't ask Tom to think, that's cruel! Transfer window is closing


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> You can't ask Tom to think, that's cruel! Transfer window is closing


Tom might want to join TEAM LAW


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> Myself and TomTom would like to apply..have team Tom's & pro.. I mean co
> 
> What do you think?


I will send my agent to discuss ; )



Matty03g said:


> Tom might want to join TEAM LAW


Is that an offical offer ?


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Is that an offical offer ?


You will have to talk to Bernie first Tom to get official offer, you know what he's like :lol:
Plus you have to drive the megane


----------



## dean j

Well, seeing as everybody looks tied up again, we need to let a couple new comers in so I can bribe myself a new team mate

Unless Tom wants a drive with team loner!


----------



## Matty03g

We are all fighting over Thomas now :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Mine mine mine.... Merry Christmas you filthy animals!!!


----------



## DAN019780

Happy Christmas fellow racers. ⛄


I think Tom and dean would make a good team


----------



## John74

Merry Christmas all . 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## admg1

Merry Christmas everyone :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Merry Xmas and thanks for the racing :thumb:


----------



## Tank

Merry christmas everyone


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> You will have to talk to Bernie first Tom to get official offer, you know what he's like :lol:
> Plus you have to drive the megane


Just been test driving the Megane and I may need to borrow your setups as I'm not convinced by it  not my pick of car just yet .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Just been test driving the Megane and I may need to borrow your setups as I'm not convinced by it  not my pick of car just yet .
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


I'll send some setups over next time I'm on, what do you think of the M3 or the Ibiza ? 
The M3 does sound and drive soooo nice :driver:


----------



## John74

Need to do more testing with the M3 and not tried the little seat . I would like to try running something that is or has been in the BTCC but question is what ? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> Myself and TomTom would like to apply..have team Tom's & pro.. I mean co
> 
> What do you think?





Matty03g said:


> Tom might want to join TEAM LAW





dean j said:


> Unless Tom wants a drive with team loner!


Just an FYI, seen as there are limited newcomers and providing dean will have me i will join team loner  now called team "win when shows up and internet works" (subject to change lol)

this means we will have good set of teams  :thumb:

Roll on Season 3 :car:


----------



## Matty03g

There's allways the civic John :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Roll on Season 3 :car:


You mean season 4 Thomas


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> You mean season 4 Thomas


Technically it is season 3 of A class  :wave:

I think team law should use the Insignia next season, you can only get it up to about 580pi with the current restrictions.


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Technically it is season 3 of A class  :wave:
> 
> I think team law should use the Insignia next season, you can only get it up to about 580pi with the current restrictions.


That's all the pi team law need to beat team pinky green:wave:


----------



## Tank

Got some good setups for the ibiza ill send them over to you matty see what you think


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> That's all the pi team law need to beat team pinky green:wave:


Pick it then and put your money where your mouth is :wave:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Pick it then and put your money where your mouth is :wave:


Tempting as that is team law are not stupid


----------



## John74

I dunno I like a challenge 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will spend some time tomorrow playing round with a few different cars if anyone wants to join!


----------



## John74

I should be on in the evening 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

Me and dean should be online tonight.. And you will all be glad to know dean has a working mic again now as I gave him a spare this morning


----------



## Tom_the_great

I was on but its just kicked me off an now says xbox is down.... great lol


----------



## dean j

Yeah, thanks to will, you'll all get to hear me moaning again!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Should be on at around 8, maybe slightly earlier!


----------



## Tom_the_great

That was a great night of testing/racing lol not sure if ill be on tonight but im very happy with the car choice


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> That was a great night of testing/racing lol not sure if ill be on tonight but im very happy with the car choice


Car choice , come on spill the beans what have you and dean picked and have you got a team name


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Car choice , come on spill the beans what have you and dean picked and have you got a team name


They were driving that Subaru all night so I assume it would be that!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Yeah as above the scooby wrx 2011 so hands off !! Not that anyone else would want it.


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> That was a great night of testing/racing lol not sure if ill be on tonight but im very happy with the car choice


Hope you get on tonight Thomas  I wanna see that scooby in action


----------



## DAN019780

I really like the scooby wrx but the 2004 one its in my top 3 for car choice depends on how many people pick RWD or FWD don't want to get done off the line every week if I pick FWD


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> I really like the scooby wrx but the 2004 one its in my top 3 for car choice depends on how many people pick RWD or FWD don't want to get done off the line every week if I pick FWD


It's a nice feeling qualifying first and ending up in sixth by the first corner :thumb:

Going to have a go at tuning that Scoob tonight Will, then I shall send the setup over to you  RWD :lol::devil:


----------



## dean j

What time is everyone on tonight?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dean is a pink car suitable ?


----------



## Matty03g

I'll be on about 7.30ish :thumb:.
Pink sounds nice Tom


----------



## dean j

Pink makes the girls wink!


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> Dean is a pink car suitable ?


You could be called team tickled pink if you have a pink car !!! Me and admg don't mind


----------



## Tank

This is what happens when you clip an apex on a corner a little more than desired in small light cars h!


----------



## Tank

Tom i think your hamster needs feeding it aint in the wheel and if it isnt in the wheel there aint no broadband


----------



## Matty03g

Was some good racing tonight guys :thumb:
Shall I start the paint job on the megane John .


----------



## dean j

Yep. Bernie was quick in that Renault!


----------



## DAN019780

I think team law should be banned from using any renaults:car: John tooooooo fast in them 


Nowhere near settled on a car choice need to test more


----------



## Tank

Me and ian are grtting there think we have knocked it down to 2 or 3 just a little more tweaking of them and we will have a winner


----------



## admg1

I'm still undecided as what to pick.
Although one car surprised me last night which was better than I thought it was going to be.

I think it's only fair that team law use the insignia next season, instant pi drop from the start :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I'm still undecided as what to pick.
> Although one car surprised me last night which was better than I thought it was going to be.
> 
> I think it's only fair that team law use the insignia next season, instant pi drop from the start :lol:


Team law will not be using the insignia, ok :lol:
For me it's either the BMW M3, seat Ibiza/leon's or the Megane


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Team law want to use the insignia, ok :lol:


It's confirmed then  :wave:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I'm still undecided as what to pick.
> Although the insignia surprised me last night which was better than I thought it was going to be.
> :


:wave::wave::lol:


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> Although one car surprised me last night which was better than I thought it was going to be.


Care to inform your partner and number 1 driver on this car please :driver:


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> Care to inform your partner and number 1 driver on this car please :driver:


I need a bit more time to try it out but it surprised me how well it handled.


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Team law will not be using the insignia, ok :lol:
> For me it's either the BMW M3, seat Ibiza/leon's or the Megane


Only tried one of Ian's strange setups on the Ibiza , need to do more testing with that. All the other cars are good though just depends what everyone else goes for 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

Had an idea John you could select the track list to suit the the car team law picks :speechles


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Had an idea John you could select the track list to suit the the car team law picks :speechles


Ban? Happy new year all! x


----------



## Matty03g

Happy new year everyone


----------



## wildwash

Happy new year peeps..

TomTom whats your Xbox schedual like?i got some RWD cars to test with you


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will come on now


----------



## wildwash

I'll be there in 20 if that's cool


----------



## John74

Anyone on tonight ? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

I might get on tonight for an hour or two:thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I can be on  just let me know a rough time.


----------



## dean j

I'll be about around 8 tonight.


----------



## John74

Scores , pi drops ??? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## John74

Just to help everyone choose their car for the Season 4 A class BTCC here is the first draft of the tracks we will be racing on.

1 Silverstone National 1.64miles 22laps x2

2 Sebring Short Curcuit 2 miles 18 laps x2

3 Road America 4.05 miles 9 laps x2

4 Laguna Seca 2.24 miles 16 laps x2

5 Iberian Full Curcuit 1.49 miles 24 laps x2

6 Sunset Peninsula Full Curcuit Reverse 2.78 miles 13 laps x2

7 Mugello Full Curcuit 3.26 miles 11 laps x2

8 Hockenheimring Short Curcuit 1.64 miles 22 laps x2 

9 Sedona Raceway Club Curcuit 2.02 miles 18 laps x2

10 Maple Valley 3 miles 12 laps x2

11 Catalunya Grand Prix Curcuit 2.89 miles 13 laps x2

12 Twin Ring Motegi East 1.88 miles 19 laps x2

13 Indianapolis Grand Prix Curcuit 2.6 miles 14 laps x2

14 Nurburgring Grand Prix Curcuit 3.22 miles 11 laps x2

15 Road Atlanta Full Curcuit 2.54 miles 14 laps x2

Think i have managed to get about every type of track on the list :driver:


----------



## Matty03g

Looks like a good track list to me, thanks John :thumb:


----------



## dean j

Have we all forgot about the B class races? My BMW has flat spots on the tyres where it's sat so long!

And no Tsukuba???


----------



## mlister5500

Anyone on tonight


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dean what type of paint you want and dont say a good one lol


----------



## dean j

I'm thinking an illuminous colour with silver. 

Do your magic!

I've had a go at a design, and messed around with a few colours. Just need sponsors plastered all over it. I'll gift to you and see what you think thomas


----------



## John74

dean j said:


> Have we all forgot about the B class races? My BMW has flat spots on the tyres where it's sat so long!
> 
> And no Tsukuba???


A few of us was on yesterday doing B class testing , feel so so slow lol

As for Tsukuba  Tsukuba


----------



## Tom_the_great

dean j said:


> I'm thinking an illuminous colour with silver.
> 
> Do your magic!
> 
> I've had a go at a design, and messed around with a few colours. Just need sponsors plastered all over it. I'll gift to you and see what you think thomas


ok bud ill have a go tonight as ill be on for few hours... anyone is welcome to join me!


----------



## dean j

Tsukuba is the best track in the game! 

More like **** Sedona! 

I'll pop on tonight Tom. I need to slap on some sponsors on my designs. What colours you thinking?


----------



## Marty11

Is there a list of who is driving what yet for next season??


----------



## Tom_the_great

Marty11 said:


> Is there a list of who is driving what yet for next season??


Youll be hard pushed mate people like to keep secrets till the first race.

best thing is get on race nights/when people post that there going on and chat to people see what there driving etc


----------



## dean j

Waiting for my little one to fall asleep then I'll be on.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Have you come any closer to a car that your happy with Will? I should be on for some racing and testing on Saturday and Sunday eve.


----------



## wildwash

Not sure what pi I am supposed to be running for this next race...?

I should be about a little for testing with you this weekend on both classes, but you need to work on some of those rwd setups as I'm not happy/quick with them compared to my two fav fwd


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> Not sure what pi I am supposed to be running for this next race...?


460 pi I think will 

Where is Ian and the scores :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## chris3boro

Don't suppose anyone would mind gifting me a few cars? In particular, Porsches!


----------



## VXR.Tom

chris3boro said:


> Don't suppose anyone would mind gifting me a few cars? In particular, Porsches!


Never races porsches - don't appear in our rules and regs.

I am quite happy with FWD if thats what you prefer Will, I am up for all :devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Although I may blame you if I'm slow


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Not sure what pi I am supposed to be running for this next race...?





Matty03g said:


> 460 pi I think will
> 
> Where is Ian and the scores :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


Ian seems to be having a few technical problems with his pc so i have quickly worked out the results from Catalunya National with good old pen a paper.

1...DANO19780...... 40points..( 1st, 1st )
2...DeanR32...........36..........( 2nd, 2nd + both fastest laps )
3...WilDtub.............28.........( 4th, 3rd )
4...Dave5500..........26.........( 3rd, 5th )
5...Matty03g..........22.........( 5th, 6th )
6...TomTom030790..20.........( 10th, 4th + pole position )
7...John74..............19.........( 6th, 7th )
8...ADMG1..............16.........( 8th, 8th )
9=.Tankbaby86........14........( 7th, 11th )
9=.SkillzTom............14........( 9th, 9th )
11..Hardstaff87........11........( 11th, 10th )

PI drops for Silverstone Internationl

John74.........476
Tankbaby86..484
DeanR32.......484
DANO19780...484
WilDtub........492


----------



## John74

Anyone testing A or B class cars tonight ? I will either be on Forza or COD later on.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Anyone testing A or B class cars tonight ? I will either be on Forza or COD later on.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Having a game of cod or two now then on forza


----------



## dean j

I'm coming. Two minutes!


----------



## John74

Hurry up 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## John74

Well done to Matty for making it look easy last night with his second maximum score of the season.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tank

I didnt get home in time had no signal to let you know either lol


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Well done to Matty for making it look easy last night with his second maximum score of the season.
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Thanks mate, funny thing I was quicker in practise :lol:
Well pleased with the max points again


----------



## John74

Right time for a big up date ahead of this weekends final round of seasons 3 BTCC.

Results from Silverstone International

1...Matty03g...........43points..........( pole, 1st, 1st, fastest lap race 1+2 )
2...John74..............34points..........( 2nd, 2nd )
3...DANO19780........28points..........( 4th, 3rd )
4...Dave5500..........26points..........( 3rd, 5th )
5...DeanR32............23points..........( 6th, 4th )
6...TomTom030790..18points...........( 5th, 9th )
6...Admg1..............18points...........( 8th, 6th )
6...WilDtub.............18points...........( 7th, 7th )
9...Hardstaff87........15points...........( 9th, 8th )
10.SkillzTom............12points...........( 10th, 10th )

The all important pi drops for Sedona Club Curcuit Reverse

John74 468
Matty03g 484
Tankbaby86 484
Dano19780 484
DeanR32 492

Overall Drivers championship Table , the figure in ( ) is your lowest counting score that could be dropped after Sedona Club Reverse.

1....John74...............348....( 23 )
2....Tankbaby86........315....( 14 )
3....DeanR32.............307....( 20 )
4....WilDtub...............293....( 18 )
5....Intraphase2011....278....( 11 )
6....DAN019780..........270....( 16 )
7....Matty03g............256....( 15 )
8....Dave5500............251....( 15 )
9....TomTom030790....244....( 18 )
10..Admg1.................189....( 14 )
11..SkillzTom..............167....( 12 )
12..Hardstaff87...........92
13..BEN GR33N............76
14..Claridan................49

Teams Championship

John74 / Matty03g - Lotus Cortina....................................604
Tankbaby86 / Intraphase2011 - Abarth 131........................593
WilDtub / TomTom030790 - Mercedes 190E.........................537
DAN019780 / Admg1 - Lotus Cortina..................................459
Dave5500 / Hardstaff87 / Claridan - Escort Cosworth............343
SkillzTom / BEN GR33N - Datsun 510...................................243

I think that about covers it :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Really let myself and the Mercedes team with my rolling over antics this season  so many points lost...


----------



## DAN019780

:thumb:Thanks for doing the scores John very close 5th to 9th


and thanks for rolling so much tomtom !!!! Hehe


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> :thumb:Thanks for doing the scores John very close 5th to 9th
> 
> and thanks for rolling so much tomtom !!!! Hehe


Thanks for the score update John

Can't see me catching you dano, just gotta make sure I stay ahead of Dave


----------



## dean j

I didn't expect to be up there. 

Again Bernie walks it. The BI*CH!


----------



## John74

lol I had some lucky races where I was gifted far better finishes than I should have ever got 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

Looking forward to then end of season SMASH UP after the racing this Sunday, I have my targets


----------



## wildwash

I was really hoping to stay ahead of dean but the merc just hasn't been good enough..no wonder so many other people tried it and picked something else.. Different set of track then maybe.. And Ian only needs to score 26 points in the next week and I go down again, bad times.

Been some tough competition from most of you fellow racers this season that's for sure!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Roll on next season thats all I can say


----------



## DAN019780

Next season promises to be the closest yet to

me and admg have settled on a car now to it's a ................?


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Next season promises to be the closest yet to
> 
> me and admg have settled on a car now to it's a ................?


Honda


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I was really hoping to stay ahead of dean but the merc just hasn't been good enough..no wonder so many other people tried it and picked something else.. Different set of track then maybe.. And Ian only needs to score 26 points in the next week and I go down again, bad times.
> 
> Been some tough competition from most of you fellow racers this season that's for sure!


Lets go for a good score this weekend!! 1-2 would be nice , car seems to like the track. Bet I will roof it again though.


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> Next season promises to be the closest yet to
> 
> me and admg have settled on a car now to it's a *LADA RIVA*


Shhhhhhhhhh don't give the game away :wall: :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> Next season promises to be the closest yet to
> 
> me and admg have settled on a car now to it's a ................?


Spill the beans !!!! will it be making and apperance this weekend?


----------



## Matty03g

I know what it is


----------



## dean j

Spill the beans then! What's with all the secrecy anyway??? Once the cars picked then no one else will want it!


----------



## DAN019780

I can't tell don't wont to upset my partner but I can say you might have been there on holiday ........:tumbleweed:


----------



## admg1

There's nothing to hide. We are going to be in the Ibiza next season :car:

Just had a quick couple of practice laps round Sedona and managed a 1.17.2. 
Hopefully I can do that on Sunday and finish the season off on a high.


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> There's nothing to hide. We are going to be in the Ibiza next season :car:
> 
> Just had a quick couple of practice laps round Sedona and managed a 1.17.2.
> Hopefully I can do that on Sunday and finish the season off on a high.


It's about time you pulled your fingered out in that cortina mate 

As for the Ibiza good choice :thumb:


----------



## dean j

Good choice on the beeeeeefa. 

Anyone about for A/B class practice tonight? She's out with the bitc.hes tonight so I can do what I please!


----------



## Tom_the_great

I'm on deano  just working on paint its pretty much done just need 2\3 note logos making from will then its done


----------



## Tank

Ill prob pop on after work about 9-10


----------



## VXR.Tom

Should be on tonight from about 6 if anyone fancies a wee practice before the races tonight!


----------



## mlister5500

Bugger me and h wanted the Ibiza.


----------



## Matty03g

mlister5500 said:


> Bugger me and h wanted the Ibiza.


I think a max of 2 teams can use the same car mate:thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

Hope so if that's the case me and h as well


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> I think a max of 2 teams can use the same car mate:thumb:


Correct , max of two teams using any make of car.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

When can we start a next season list for cars? Just so I would know not to waste my time testing cars that people have already committed to..


----------



## John74

So far it looks like

Dano , Admg - Ibiza 

Dave , H - Ibiza

Dean , Tom - Scooby

John , Matty - megane or M3 



Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

TomTom, wilDtub - dodge or ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> TomTom, wilDtub - dodge or ?


Go on then


----------



## mlister5500

Me and h in m3


----------



## Matty03g

mlister5500 said:


> Me and h in m3


Must admit you we're pretty quick in M3 tonight Dave


----------



## mlister5500

I think I Was just having a good night


----------



## DAN019780

I'll soon slow you down dave when I remove your back spoiler lol Will be your turn to cane me off the line this season the m3 super quick off the line


----------



## mlister5500

Yeah the spoiler is the down side.


----------



## John74

Right now i have 5 minutes to myself a quick update.

Results from Sedona Club reverse.

Intraphase2011...............41points....( 1st, 1st, fastest lap race 1 )
WilDtub.........................32points....( 3rd, 2nd )
DeanR32........................31points....( 2nd, 4th, fastest lap race 2 )
TomTom030790...............29points....( 4th, 3rd, pole postion )
DAN019780.....................22points....( 5th, 5th )
John74...........................18points....( 6th, 8th )
Matty03g........................17points....( 8th, 7th )
Admg1............................15points....( 7th, 10th )
Dave5500........................15points....( 11th, 6th )
Tankbaby86.....................14points....( 9th, 9th )
SkillzTom.........................10points....( 10th, 12th )
Hardstaff87......................9points....( 12th, 11th )

Drivers Championship ( have added rounds scores so you can check that i have not got anything wrong , those scores in red are your dropped scores )

1st John74 348 points
42-14-32-36-24-28-20-42-26-23-29-32-19-34-18

2nd DeanR32 318 points
20-23-19-00-00-26-43-23-22-43-20-28-36-23-31

3rd Tankbaby86 315 points
27-42-19-38-12-19-30-32-00-34-42-18-14-00-14

4th Intraphase2011 308 points
29-11-42-28-12-24-34-00-32-20-28-18-00-00-41

5th WilDtub 307 points
17-33-08-21-31-32-24-33-24-18-17-31-28-18-32

6th DAN019780 276 points
19-18-16-21-30-10-21-22-08-16-32-23-40-28-22

7th TomTom030790 273 points
25-23-14-22-22-43-16-21-00-28-15-22-20-18-29

8th Matty03g 258 points
08-15-26-00-16-19-16-17-43-14-20-19-22-43-17

9th Dave5500 251 points
00-26-12-15-35-15-17-19-26-21-17-23-26-26-15

10th Admg1 190 points
14-18-12-20-23-16-14-14-00-16-09-20-16-18-15

11th Skillz Tom 167 points
14-14-21-16-20-11-10-12-20-12-12-08-14-12-10

12th Hardstaff87 101 points
07-10-05-13-20-00-00-00-00-00-00-11-11-15-09

13th BEN GR33N 76 points
28-09-27-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-12-00-00-00-00

14th Claridan 47 points
08-07-07-15-00-10-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

Teams championship

1st Tankbaby / Intraphase2011 - Abarth 131 - 623 points

2nd John74 / Matty03g - Lotus Cortina - 606 points

3rd WillDtub / TomTom030970 - Mercedes 190E - 580 points

4th Admg1 / DAN019780 - Lotus Cortina - 466 points

5th Dave5500 / Hardstaff87 / Claridan - Escort Cosworth - 352 points

6th Skillz Tom / BEN GR33N - Datson 510 - 243 points

Season 4 A class Detailing World BTCC starts Sunday 27th January 2013 @ 8pm .


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks John and well done for winning the driver championship. 
Gained a place in the table from season 2, target for season 4 is to get in the top six  also can now slap the driver number on the Megane.


----------



## DAN019780

Well done John for another winning season and making it looks easy and well done dean and tank for 2nd and 3rd 

Not a bad season overall for me just beating Tom Tom into 6th won't to try and improve on that next season and challange the top 6 abit more

Thanks John and Ian for organising it and doing the scores etc:thumb::thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Mine and admgs livery this season based on Tom boardmans leon , all my own work nothing of the storefront took abit if time to do


----------



## VXR.Tom

Looks good that Dan! 

Congratulations to John once again 

I'm relatively happy with 7th in my first season, I am hoping to spend less time on my roof in season two - Very happy with 3rd in the team championship though.

Hopefully Will is happy to keep me for another season 

Are we doing testing this Sunday?

Might have a look at making some liveries over the next few days too Will.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Also Dan - can you gift us all the detailingworld url?


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Also Dan - can you gift us all the detailingworld url?


Can do mate all I done was wrote it out


----------



## John74

Nice paint job Dan :thumb:

Post 1 page 1 has just been updated with all the details i could think of , have a look and let me know if i have missed anything :driver:


----------



## wildwash

Sorry for the delay guys had lots going on and what not but here we go

Groupie



Team of one







Tunnel run pictures












Thanks for the season everyone


----------



## Tom_the_great

Team Disconnect 




























Dont need many as you will all get to see it as it passes you for the win :devil:


----------



## dean j

I'm pretty chuffed at coming second! What do I win???

I'll have to pop on track with Tom to showcase both cars side by side

I added my little sticker on the rear bumper too Thomas! I'll show you when your next on

And I never really paid attention to the Rat Dat, but the detail looks wicked! I need a drive of it.


----------



## Matty03g

Team laws winning cars for season 4.......


----------



## dean j

^^^ S**t heap!


----------



## Tank

We are still keeping it under wraps


----------



## Tank

Tom_the_great said:


> Team Disconnect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont need many as you will all get to see it as it passes you for the win :devil:


Not likely when its sideways in the pics haha


----------



## dean j

So who is still to confirm they're cars for next season?

If you know what it is, spill the beans!


----------



## dean j

And are there spaces to fill? I'd much rather a full grid this time round.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Tank said:


> Not likely when its sideways in the pics haha


thats what you call capturing the beast in its natural habitat 

what we have to do is throw a rope around an rag the ***** in a stright light :car:


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> thats what you call capturing the beast in its natural habitat
> 
> what we have to do is throw a rope around an rag the ***** in a stright light :car:


Our French poodle will soon tame her Thomas


----------



## mlister5500

How do you pictures on here?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will I've started on a 2013 Dodge Viper SRT based livery. Looks okay so far


----------



## DAN019780

mlister5500 said:


> How do you pictures on here?


This is how I do it there's probably an easier way

Step 1 Take a pic and upload it to your storefront on forza

Step 2 Go to http://forzamotorsport.net and save the pic to your photos on your I pad / phone etc

Step 3 Using flicker or photo bucket upload the pic to one of these then copy the Img irl code and paste it on here


----------



## mlister5500

Our car.

Paint still in progress


----------



## dean j

^^^ Proper s**t heap


----------



## Tom_the_great

Really liking some of these designs dean I may have to re do ours lol


----------



## dean j

Do as you please Thomas. I can't see it, and everyone else will only see the back!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Right first of all i apologize about the scores end season i have had a issue with my pc and can't access the hard drive i have now sorted the problem but to late so thanks John for finishing the scores 
Next well done to John dean and lee for there respective 1st 2nd and 3rd place finishes and a well done to myself and lee for winning the teams
Next up i can now carry on with the scores if people want me to how ever i will open it up to anyone who would like to do them

And now the BIG NEWS i can confirm the team name and car for me and lee (tank) 
Team name is *Team think you need sunglasses*
And the car is the........ Drum roll please .......... Audi RS3 Sportback 
Will get pics of the car up later when i get a min


----------



## Matty03g

I'm happy with you to keep doing the scores Ian, the important thing is that they get done on a weekly basis and are correct :lol:
Interesting car choice though, gonna be half a grid rwd and half fwd. finally find out which is better. RWD or FWD??


----------



## DAN019780

I've got no probs with you doing the scores Ian glad you got your abacus fixed lol and thanks for doing the scores


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Interesting car choice though, gonna be half a grid rwd and half fwd. finally find out which is better. RWD or FWD??


yep got to keep with the odd choices and hey never write me and lee off with a odd choice in car

sneak peak of the car will get better up later









if anyone wants the number board just ask will send it over later i might even be nice and put your number on for you lol


----------



## dean j

^^^ Heap of s**t


----------



## Tank

dean j said:


> ^^^ Heap of s**t


Haha dean you make me laugh haha


----------



## dean j

Have you seen our beautiful Subaru? Second in the looks department only to the E type jaguar!


----------



## Tank

Haha rice burning heap lol


----------



## mlister5500

Anyone on later.


----------



## John74

I will back on later , just logged off as I was bored running about shooting random people.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

im happy for Ian to do the scores and thank you for doing them this season if you cba or whatver i would offer to do them


----------



## IntrAphasE

thanks tom but what i might do is set the scores up purely online and if your happy to do them if i cant give you access so you can do them so can make sure there always done


----------



## Tank

Im on with ian atm


----------



## mlister5500

I will have a go at doing photos but not every weekend.

So if somebody wants to do alt weekends let me know


----------



## dean j

I reckon a share with Will would do the trick!

I look forward to seeing them


----------



## Matty03g

Think we might need are snow socks if we do a practise race round silverstone tonight :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

i will be on in a bit if anyone wants some practice


----------



## wildwash

Since i came in fifth on the championship decided i would do a number 5 Kasey Kahne design for my dodge today, still a work in progress as i only spent a bit over an hour on it so far

Real-life car









My Forza car


----------



## Tom_the_great

Very nice effort


----------



## mlister5500

Looking good


----------



## dean j

Heap of s**t


----------



## VXR.Tom

Perhaps I get should get you to make me a Jimmy Johnson one William!


----------



## wildwash

I'd be happy to do that if you like


----------



## John74

Well if tonight is anything to go by season 4 is going to be a very close hard fought championship. I'm tipping Dean to go one better than last season 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> Well if tonight is anything to go by season 4 is going to be a very close hard fought championship. I'm tipping Dean to go one better than last season
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


 No pressure dean!!!!!


----------



## mlister5500

I'll be on at 7 if any ones about


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will, I had a little dabble with a paint job - few stickers missing near the front (ran out of layer groups) also need naming and different numbers for each of us:

Not perfect but not bad for a first go I feel;


----------



## wildwash

Before dean gets in with his '**** heap' that everyone has been getting lol

I think it looks good, I'd get rid of the Chevy logo and swap it for dodge as that's what the car is but I think we are going to have a right fleet of these.. 

Thought you where doing the silver diet dew design? This still looks good though


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Before dean gets in with his '**** heap' that everyone has been getting lol
> 
> I think it looks good, I'd get rid of the Chevy logo and swap it for dodge as that's what the car is but I think we are going to have a right fleet of these..
> 
> Thought you where doing the silver diet dew design? This still looks good though


Yeah I was thinking it was a bit cruel putting a chevy sticker on. I was going to but fancied this one today - will have another look at that tomorrow.


----------



## John74

Looks good but what will it look like after a few light taps lol.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

Lol It will look like they do after a true NASCAR wreck at 200mph..ruined

I think the damage designers just expect us to be going faster and coded in big damage for it and forgot about writing in little scrapes and bumps


----------



## stevobeavo

Does anyone else think that will, will be wearing those hats that hold the beer cans with straws?

Season 4 is when will goes full American lol.

Btw will be in contact over the skoda bus clean down. Boot and bumper now in full rally dirt spec.


----------



## wildwash

Hope we are going to wait till double figures to detail your car? Wee bit cold for me at the moment..

Been trying to get my truck dirty but the wax just stops anything sticking..soon as it rains it almost looks clean again lol..

It would be silly to wear one of those beer hats..would get it the way of the headset you see


----------



## mlister5500

One for you will. 
http://www.euro-racecar.com/en/2013...-brands-hatch-to-headline-american-speedfest/


----------



## John74

And before Will asks NO were not doing NASCAR for season 5 :banghead:

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## admg1

I hope Will and Tom know that Silverstone has corners that go to the right and not just left :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> I hope Will and Tom know that Silverstone has corners that go to the right and not just left :lol:


I don't understand what you mean? What's right?


----------



## Tank

Just thought i'd let everyone know if they didn't already that top gear starts again tomorrow night


----------



## John74

One change to the calender before the season starts.

*Round 8, 17th March Hockenheimring Full Curcuit 2.84 miles 13 laps x2* replaces the short version that was listed before but i had forgot we raced it in season 3 retro BTCC.


----------



## Dan J

Hi guys its been a while 

Glad to see the usual suspects still battling it out, hope to be back online soon so will tap you guys up for some racing at some point. Have missed racing with you lot.

Anyone got forza horizon yet? If so what's the verdict?

PS has Tom sorted his Yorkshire broadband out yet.

Dan


----------



## DAN019780

Hi dan

Hope to see you racing again there's room on the grid 


Played horizon I found it ok just too easy and too short and then there released the rally pack and wanted 15-20 quid for it which I thought was a lot for an add on esspicially after reading people had done that in two hours


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> I don't understand what you mean? What's right?


Lmfao

Hey dan, hurry up and get back online..if you liked the old Chevy me and TomTom are using the dodge this season and it's even more of a beast! Could have a team of three? But only if you don't mind rocking a NASCAR design..team rules I'm afraid, it's out of my hands.

Joking aside Dave that brands link could be a good day out, might book some tickets..are you going to the btcc first race this year?ill be there like every year again.


----------



## mlister5500

wildwash said:


> Lmfao
> 
> Hey dan, hurry up and get back online..if you liked the old Chevy me and TomTom are using the dodge this season and it's even more of a beast! Could have a team of three? But only if you don't mind rocking a NASCAR design..team rules I'm afraid, it's out of my hands.
> 
> Joking aside Dave that brands link could be a good day out, might book some tickets..are you going to the btcc first race this year?ill be there like every year again.


Possible going to brands depends on work


----------



## John74

Dan J said:


> Hi guys its been a while
> 
> Glad to see the usual suspects still battling it out, hope to be back online soon so will tap you guys up for some racing at some point. Have missed racing with you lot.
> 
> Anyone got forza horizon yet? If so what's the verdict?
> 
> PS has Tom sorted his Yorkshire broadband out yet.
> 
> Dan


Be good to see you racing again 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Does the season start tonight?!? Shiattttttttt


----------



## wildwash

It sure does...not busy tonight are you?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Not skilled enough just yet.....


----------



## wildwash

Got a good leaderboard time yet? Did you get the tune setup I sent over?


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Got a good leaderboard time yet? Did you get the tune setup I sent over?


I've not been on since we last played :wall: Will pop on a bit later this afternoon.


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> I've not been on since we last played :wall: Will pop on a bit later this afternoon.


Drop me a note an ill come on too unless its hush hush practice


----------



## Matty03g

Looking forward to the start of season 4 
But tbh I think the rwd cars will have the best chance tonight as they get a great start of the line on a track that's very difficult to pass on.
Might get on later too Tom :thumb:


----------



## dean j

I'm struggling on this track. I'm just about doing high 1:00s!

May be a long night for me!


----------



## John74

Less than an hour to go and season 4 Detailing World BTCC starts, just don't forget to set your recorders as Top Gear also starts again tonight @ 8pm .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well season 4 Detailing World BTCC has started and the results are in from Event 1 Silverstone National after 46 laps of qualifying and racing heres how it stands

hold on to the edge your seats guys this is going to be the hardest thought season to date

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## DAN019780

IntrAphasE said:


> hold on to the edge your seats guys this is going to be the hardest thought season to date
> 
> l]


I second that we could have a different winning every week this season every point going to be hard work Iam well please with last night 28 points is a good start for me I think a bit of Ian is rubbing off on tank as I just couldn't pass him in race 1 stuck to he's bumper for 22 laps


----------



## dean j

Not the greatest start for me or Tom, but I like the look of the next few races (even Sedona!). Hopefully I can stay on track for qualifying and not lag out!


----------



## IntrAphasE

DAN019780 said:


> I think a bit of Ian is rubbing off on tank as I just couldn't pass him in race 1 stuck to he's bumper for 22 laps


yep he been having lessons how to make his car wider than the track :thumb:


----------



## admg1

I think there needs to be a couple of disqualifications handed out. Cough intraphase and tank cough.
They have clearly broken the time limit for picking there car, which is a week before the start of the season. So an instant dsq from the last race and a further 50pi drop should be the minimum penalty for breaching these rules :wave:


Apologies to Tom and tomtom for the lag issues I had last night and sorry for ruining your races


----------



## Tank

Thanks admg lol but we actually chose it last week due to debating wether or not to drive the rs3 or lexus . Dano its the pull in 4th gear that helped me out ALOT. I dont make my car wide the **** end does it all by itself lol. Dean subaru = **** heap lol


----------



## mlister5500

*race 1 pics*

Right chaps here goes my first attempt at pics if i missed any thing that you might want adding please let me know.

all lined up ready to go for season 4 race 1









me trying to squeeze past tank and locking up



























admg getting up on two wheels









tank getting hassled









the leaders









race2










me and dan









the ******* brothers









one ugly looking dodge









the other rice burners









some awesome ballet type overtaking









for the win


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos Dave :thumb:

Can't believe how hard the racing was just to get 17 points last night, gonna be a long old season.
Was fun racing with the two yanks in race 2. One of them even tried nudging me of track cos he was to slow to pass me :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Thanks for the photo's dave!!!

couple of things i hope you dont mind. I wouldnt recommend using photobucket as they ruin your images, they upload them in crap quality flicker keeps orignal res, so they dont look so grainy or blurred.

maybe will can confirm but your photos look over contrasted so things like the road are very "fake" looking. (take a look at some of the old ones for a difference *PAGE 105, #1048*)

I hope you dont take this the wrong way just saying  thanks again i know the pain and time it takes to do them.


----------



## admg1

Thanks for doing the photos Dave :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

Tom_the_great said:


> Thanks for the photo's dave!!!
> 
> couple of things i hope you dont mind. I wouldnt recommend using photobucket as they ruin your images, they upload them in crap quality flicker keeps orignal res, so they dont look so grainy or blurred.
> 
> maybe will can confirm but your photos look over contrasted so things like the road are very "fake" looking. (take a look at some of the old ones for a difference *PAGE 105, #1048*)
> 
> I hope you dont take this the wrong way just saying  thanks again i know the pain and time it takes to do them.


no don't mind you saying at all, was my first time more help the better as it benefits everyone.
will create a flicker account and resolve that issue for next time any advice on contrast or other settings welcome.


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> no don't mind you saying at all, was my first time more help the better as it benefits everyone.
> will create a flicker account and resolve that issue for next time any advice on contrast or other settings welcome.


Just make sure you look at the settings in either flickr or photobucket as they both compress the upload.

settings wise theres no set number but will or steve will be along im sure there both photo "experts"

anyone about tonight ?


----------



## DAN019780

:thumb:Thanks for taking the time to do the photos dave:thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

Great photos mate.

As tom said, use Flickr as it keeps the photo looking like how it looked on your tv when u took it.

As for settings it varies from track to track and even corner to corner. I did come across a setting which worked 80% of the with only a 10sec adjustment on every photo. 

Not sure i passed that setting on to will though. Message will to see if he has any of my old settings and his own he's willing to share.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Thanks for the photos Dave :thumb:
> 
> Can't believe how hard the racing was just to get 17 points last night, gonna be a long old season.
> Was fun racing with the two yanks in race 2. One of them even tried nudging me of track cos he was to slow to pass me :lol:


That would be Will  Thanks for doing the photos Dave. It was quite disturbing having a Ibiza come flying past me upside down - like a bowling bowl.


----------



## John74

Good racing Sunday night , this is going to be a tough season with the mix of cars we have on the grid. Not the best of starts for the megane as the first three tracks are not suited to the fat bottomed French car as it goes better on the twisty tracks.

Maybe I should pick the tracks next time after I know what car I'm using lol on a plus side It's the first time ever I'm going to round two with full 600pi 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

Photo's don't look to bad Dave, if we are online at the same time mid week I can share some settings and tips with you to try on the next lot to see if you like them?

Looking foward to the rest of the season now.. Need to get used to who is in what though, found myself having to keep looking at the names to warn who I was next to as they are all new


----------



## mlister5500

*photobucket and flicker comparison*

first up flicker


r1.4 by mlister5500, on Flickr

now photobucket


----------



## Tom_the_great

Looks alot sharper IMO mate the rest will come with time


----------



## DAN019780

Flicker gets my vote much more crispier especially when you zoom in on the pictures only viewing from my phone must be able to tell better viewing from iPad or laptop etc


----------



## wildwash

If I zoom in a little and look at something small in the background like the front of my dodge the Flickr image is much clearer, but there are lots of tricks to get more than just the main car in focus, like rather than moving the camera towards the cars to position the three cars as you have you can move the camera quite a bit further away then zoom in on them to match the image you took but then you focus window is bigger and you can get a sharper image on all three cars. Doesn't work everytime but it's one of the tricks I use to get the picture I want


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> If I zoom in a little and look at something small in the background like the front of my dodge the Flickr image is much clearer, but there are lots of tricks to get more than just the main car in focus, like rather than moving the camera towards the cars to position the three cars as you have you can move the camera quite a bit further away then zoom in on them to match the image you took but then you focus window is bigger and you can get a sharper image on all three cars. Doesn't work everytime but it's one of the tricks I use to get the picture I want


Zoom ftw. Most of my pics were with a min of 4/5 x zoom.


----------



## John74

Anyone on tonight for some testing ? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DaveA11en

I might be a bit late in the day on this but what do you lot get up to on forza? I wouldnt mind getting involved with forza being my favourite game I do ok on it online until someone bumps me off the track. (I like to play fair).


----------



## John74

BTCC racing , have a look at page 1 post 1 for full details. If you fancy joining in get a car or two built and add a few gamer tags to your friends list ( see championship table link ) I should be on later ( John74 ) for some testing. Not bothered if your 2 seconds a lap faster than anyone else or 2 seconds a lap slower so long as you can race fairly and enjoy it .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## mlister5500

John74 said:


> Anyone on tonight for some testing ?
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


I may be on. 
What time ?


----------



## John74

Should be on and off most of the night from 7 ish , if I'm on black ops just message me if you fancy racing.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DaveA11en

John74 said:


> BTCC racing , have a look at page 1 post 1 for full details. If you fancy joining in get a car or two built and add a few gamer tags to your friends list ( see championship table link ) I should be on later ( John74 ) for some testing. Not bothered if your 2 seconds a lap faster than anyone else or 2 seconds a lap slower so long as you can race fairly and enjoy it .
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


I will get a car together and do some testing. I like the sound of this. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dean j

I'll be on a bit later. 

I might even have a spell on COD too.


----------



## John74

Well testing last night just confirmed how tough a season this is going to be with such close lap times on just about every track we raced on.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

Looking forward to tonight's racing, although I'm expecting to be racing near the back. I just can't get the megane to go quick on this track


----------



## dean j

Don't believe him! Matty is the secret tuner for the Megane's and it's got plenty more top end from what I witnessed last night!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will struggle to make it tonight guys - still in bath!! Will jump on as soon as I get in.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Bath the city before one of you pipes up!


----------



## wildwash

'sorry, I'm washing my hair tonight'


----------



## John74

dean j said:


> Don't believe him! Matty is the secret tuner for the Megane's and it's got plenty more top end from what I witnessed last night!


That's the secret twin turbo and supercharged set up 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> That's the secret twin turbo and supercharged set up
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Secrets are supposed to stay secrets


----------



## admg1

It's the secret admg1 setup they are using :lol:

Complete with magic brakes :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> It's the secret admg1 setup they are using :lol:
> 
> Complete with magic brakes :lol:


I might use the magic brakes tonight if I'm behind u 
The setup is all my own hard work thanks mate :wave:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> I might use the magic brakes tonight if I'm behind u
> The setup is all my own hard work thanks mate :wave:


What do you mean by if? 
You will be behind me :wave:


----------



## John74

Great racing last night , is it just me or is it stupidly tough to overtake anyone this season unless they make a mistake ??? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

It's not just you John I was thinking the same the only reason I took anyone or was taken last night was people making tiny mistakes tbh I think we're all a lot faster and more consistent this season it's was a good night for me with two 4ths 

And no pi drop for you again John ???


----------



## John74

lol no pi drop for me again so I set a new personal record of racing in three rounds in a single season with full 600pi  two was the most I have ever done before.

Wonder if I can win the championship by finishing 3rd at every round ?? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Wonder if I can win the championship by finishing 3rd at every round ??
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Yes you can, i actually sad enough to work this out one time. however it does require different people to win and the winners to not finish first every other race.


----------



## Matty03g

Well I had a nightmare first race with my magic brakes:lol:
Sorry Ian. But had a better second race and think i Might of caught Dave and dano if we had a few more laps!!


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> lol no pi drop for me again so I set a new personal record of racing in three rounds in a single season with full 600pi  two was the most I have ever done before.
> 
> Wonder if I can win the championship by finishing 3rd at every round ??
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Finishing 3rd on the meganes bad tracks is very good IMO John, the megane got some wins in her on other tracks :driver:


----------



## dean j

Had a good couple of races last night (obviously!). Didn't fancy a P.I drop at road America though!

And yeah, overtaking will be tricky this season. We're quite an evenly matched bunch this year!

Looking forward to the photos too. And whoever is in charge of the scores, pull your finger out!!!


----------



## wildwash

Good to be doing the pictures again, getting to recap the action.
Start line

All the RWD cars jumping ahead into the first bend

Nice wide first corner

ADMG with cold tyres giving it the flick

No ' oh after you good sir ' in this race, all in at once! Love it

Dean getting out in front right away

Kicking up dirt

Red hot brakes into the first corner


The return of magic brakes!

Which caused big trouble


The group that got away

Everyone watching that cone

Dave got a good jump on me off the line but couldn't pull away

John is winning so far with 9 cones

2nd, 3rd and 4th all so close

I tucked up tight and went for the gap

But started to run a little wide

But just tucked it in front of Dave

Who was not impressed with that crisscross move

And in race one Dean got a real victory - took that cone

Second race line up

Admg and H rubbing panels from early on

Risky positioning approaching the brake zone

Last corner, all looking good?

Even with ABS, H gets it loose

As good as it looks drifting it round a bend, it's not the quickest way round

Sadly Admg runs a little wide too and gives H a little nudge on the back end of a car already on the edge

This puts H in an amazing spin out

And slams that wall

Didn't take that much damage to the car but sure knocks your chances.

Nice racing by many of you in this race. Up front there was not much passing but 4th back was great to watch.
Hope my team mate is back for the next one lol


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the photos Will :thumb:

Apologies to H for spinning you out on the second race, I didn't mean to 
I had one eye on Tom who was on my inside and the next second you was drifting and I couldn't slow down or avoid you in time.


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the photos will:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Great photos will  my only criticism is that ive been waiting since monday morning !!!!! haha 

good racing all now where ae the scores geoge doors ?


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos will. 
i know it looks like i did not brake in the photo but admg clearly stated the magic brakes will brake for you, i want a refund as they didn't work :lol:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Thanks for the photos will.
> i know it looks like i did not brake in the photo but admg clearly stated the magic brakes will brake for you, i want a refund as they didn't work :lol:


I think you misheard me, I said the car in front will brake for you


----------



## wildwash

Lol I thought we all knew how the magic brakes work.

Sorry for the delay Tom, I usually get them done on Monday's but I didn't have the laptop to post them up, will try better next time.. But where are those scores? Three people have access, is it 'Too many cooks..'?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well maybe two  im still not loved I did email


----------



## John74

Great pictures Will 

Still only one points master at the minute 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## dean j

Sort the scores Ian!!! There will be mutiny on the thread soon!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good photos Will! I shall be back this week


----------



## IntrAphasE

well the scores are done unfortunatly the plan was to have them up monday but the mrs isnt well and ended up taking her to hospital yesterday so im sorry for the delay but family come first 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks Ian, hope the mrs is ok mate.


----------



## dean j

Of course Ian. Hope she's ok man.


----------



## wildwash

Anyone been watching gt academy?

Recorded it on from itv4, champion online racers being given a chance to compete for a real life race. Quite intreasting


----------



## DaveA11en

Out of interest, what kind of times are people getting per lap? Im currently tuning a 135i coupe but want to know wether im up to a good enough standard to race.


----------



## DAN019780

DaveA11en said:


> Out of interest, what kind of times are people getting per lap? Im currently tuning a 135i coupe but want to know wether im up to a good enough standard to race.


This weeks track is road america iam currently running 2:20.791 as my best lap low 2:21 on average looking to get my time down a bit hopefully with a bit more practice

And remember no clutch aloud :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

DaveA11en said:


> Out of interest, what kind of times are people getting per lap? Im currently tuning a 135i coupe but want to know wether im up to a good enough standard to race.


send friend requests out and if any of us are on forza testing join in.

xbox gamertag is dave5500 by the way.


----------



## wildwash

This is not a track i am finding my pi drop useful on..if I drop power it kills me down the straights and if I add weight it kills me round the bends, this track you need it all..


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> This is not a track i am finding my pi drop useful on..if I drop power it kills me down the straights and if I add weight it kills me round the bends, this track you need it all..


I think johns got the right idea keep coming third and avoid the pi drops he's still top with 60 points

The bigger the track the more the pi affects you ??


----------



## wildwash

Because the track is so big being lets say 5% slower makes me 2 seconds a lap off the pace where as if it was one of our little tracks 5% might only be half a second.. So I think it looks worse than it is, if anyone is online this evening I'd love to see how it compares racing a car rather than racing the clock


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be putting some hours in tomorrow and Sunday to get back up to speed with the car and track. Might see some of you online if you are around...


----------



## Matty03g

My best so far is a 2.21.3 which is not good enough so ill need to do some more practise before Sundays race :car:


----------



## John74

I should be about for some testing tonight, let's just hope the megane runs better than my real car at the moment 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> I should be about for some testing tonight, let's just hope the megane runs better than my real car at the moment
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


I know the feeling mate, my vans cost me £1300 in the last two months :wall::wall:


----------



## mlister5500

I'll be on at about 1930-2000 if any ones about.


----------



## TJenkos

Just purchased this game again after selling a while ago and have got myself a Cupra to give this a go!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Question for Will - What PI are you running this week? What did you have to remove to get to that PI? I've had a play around and found heaps of time with some big alterations. If you can let me know I will make you a altered setup so you can have a blast. 

Will continue to improve tomorrow (hopefully)!


----------



## mlister5500

TJenkos said:


> Just purchased this game again after selling a while ago and have got myself a Cupra to give this a go!


Add a few of on xbox. 
John74 is main admin for the series. should be on tonight join in and see how you go during testing.

I'm dave5500


----------



## TJenkos

Also is there an up to date list of manufacturers being used so far?

Read that only two teams can have the same manufacturer and don't want to start practicing to find I'm wasting my time with said car.

Restrictions on car models too?


----------



## mlister5500

TJenkos said:


> Also is there an up to date list of manufacturers being used so far?
> 
> Read that only two teams can have the same manufacturer and don't want to start practicing to find I'm wasting my time with said car.
> 
> Restrictions on car models too?


See page 1.

The seat Ibiza is already been used but the Leon is free


----------



## mlister5500

Megane
BMW m3
2011 impreza 
Lexus is300
Dodge thing ( Chrysler neon)
Ibiza

Are all taking.

It will be down to john74 if anymore newcomers can join for this season. 
I don't know when the door closes

But join in for some practice races and see how you get on on.


----------



## John74

mlister5500 said:


> Megane
> BMW m3
> 2011 impreza
> Lexus is300
> Dodge thing ( Chrysler neon)
> Ibiza
> 
> Are all taking.
> 
> It will be down to john74 if anymore newcomers can join for this season.
> I don't know when the door closes
> 
> But join in for some practice races and see how you get on on.


All the above cars are being run by one team ( two drivers ) so far with a limit of two teams per make of car so if you found a team mate you still could run any car on the list from post 1 page 1.

As an independent ( no team mate ) your free to use any car from the list.

Spaces are open for new comers to join in and will stay open all season as it would be good to get the numbers up slightly.

Add a few gamertags ( see championship table link post 1 ) and join in with some testing, just remember no using the clutch and traction control is banned .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> Question for Will - What PI are you running this week? What did you have to remove to get to that PI? I've had a play around and found heaps of time with some big alterations. If you can let me know I will make you a altered setup so you can have a blast.
> 
> Will continue to improve tomorrow (hopefully)!


I am running 590 pi this race mate, send me over some setups to try


----------



## Matty03g

Finally got into the 2.20,s with a 2.20.8. Just gotta keep em there for 18laps now 
Any aero damage tonight is gonna cripple you down the straights though


----------



## John74

Did what I sent over help any ? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## dean j

So where is everybody time wise? Not looking forward to this


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Did what I sent over help any ?
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Yeah that was a great tune for road America, thanks mate.

I reckon I'll b running 2.21,s and the odd 2.20 when the tyres warm up


----------



## John74

dean j said:


> So where is everybody time wise? Not looking forward to this


Lots in the 2:20's but trying to do it in race conditions is another matter.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well 3 events in and after road america we have now had 3 different winners and the score reflect just how tight this season is going to be
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## wildwash

Nice one on getting the scores done so quick Ian, sorry again to Matty for the second race, really didn't mean it but will try give you some extra room in future.. I hate tangle'ing with the same people to often. 

Dave I forgot to send the second replay over, will send it soon as I get a chance to fire up the Xbox but post up if anyone gets to it first..


Edit: on further inspection of the scores, is it possible for Dave and Ian to both score 10 points on race two with neither picking up fastest lap? Or is this an error?


----------



## John74

Think one of them should be on 11 not 10 points.

Have to say this is the hardest season ever to pass anyone not matter what track your on.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm looking forward to photos and videos this week


----------



## IntrAphasE

wildwash said:


> Nice one on getting the scores done so quick Ian, sorry again to Matty for the second race, really didn't mean it but will try give you some extra room in future.. I hate tangle'ing with the same people to often.
> 
> Dave I forgot to send the second replay over, will send it soon as I get a chance to fire up the Xbox but post up if anyone gets to it first..
> 
> Edit: on further inspection of the scores, is it possible for Dave and Ian to both score 10 points on race two with neither picking up fastest lap? Or is this an error?


more than likely a error *runs to look*

*returns out of breath cursing will*
sorted the error


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> Nice one on getting the scores done so quick Ian, sorry again to Matty for the second race, really didn't mean it but will try give you some extra room in future.. I hate tangle'ing with the same people to often.
> 
> Dave I forgot to send the second replay over, will send it soon as I get a chance to fire up the Xbox but post up if anyone gets to it first..
> 
> Edit: on further inspection of the scores, is it possible for Dave and Ian to both score 10 points on race two with neither picking up fastest lap? Or is this an error?


No worries will, we should be ok this week as you will probably qualify in front of me round laguna and ill be safe from the bulldozer :lol:

Thanks for scores Ian :thumb: think I should be 52 and Tom Tom 38 though lol


----------



## DAN019780

Sorry for the bump in the first race will I thought I had taken those magic off my car !! 

Tbh I try and avoid contact as much as I can it only slows you down 

I know it's your turn for the photos this week dave but you don't have to park up on the straight and cause a major race incident just for good pictures lol

Had fun in the second race with Tom Tom just managing to keep him at bay

Not sure how managed to finish 3rd this week


----------



## admg1

I thought Ian might of been generous and give me 5th place in the second race, even though I lagged out half way through the 7th lap. Go on Ian you know you want to :wave: :lol:

I'm also pretty certain I wasn't the only one who noticed the lagging French sh!theap that caused me damage in the first race :devil:

I'm now running out of races to discard at the end of the season :lol:

Roll on next week for some more lag issues and phantom car damage :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I thought Ian might of been generous and give me 5th place in the second race, even though I lagged out half way through the 7th lap. Go on Ian you know you want to :wave: :lol:
> 
> I'm also pretty certain I wasn't the only one who noticed the lagging French sh!theap that caused me damage in the first race :devil:
> 
> I'm now running out of races to discard at the end of the season :lol:
> 
> Roll on next week for some more lag issues and phantom car damage :thumb:


If you get 5 th I get my position back as I also lagged out :wave:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> If you get 5 th I get my position back as I also lagged out :wave:


You was near the back though so its not important :lol:


----------



## wildwash

admg1 said:


> You was near the back though so its not important :lol:


It is to the person who was behind him though lol


----------



## mlister5500

I'll try and get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## wildwash

I sent you the second replay Dave, but it's the first one we are all interested in lol


----------



## DAN019780

Just watched the first race back and that was some smash up how you got thru Will ill never know :doublesho

Got to fell sorry Tom he's driving along the straight cars all over the place in front of him and a cloud of smoke so he goes for what he thinks is a gap and ploughs into the back of dave who was hiding in the smoke


----------



## John74

Will have a look at that replay of race 1 to see just what happened as I was lucky enough to get past unharmed.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

Well IMHO it seems Dave was too eager to get back on the track and pulled infront of three cars..

I have no idea how I made that gap.. 130mph and the gap I went through wasn't there when I pointed at it lol

Feel bad for everyone who got caught up in that crash,but it's what happens in racing sometimes.


----------



## Tom_the_great

TBH i was no where near the worst Dean TomTom and Dano?(who ever was with TT) had it worse. I was peeved im not going to say i wasent.

I think it (and some in other races) could have all been avoided if people had a little more thought about comming back on track as it really does spoil races.

If i crash which lets face it i do, i come way off track and wait till at least the pack passes or just back out entirly so i dont ruin other peoples races.


----------



## dean j

Sh!t happens in racing. I wasn't keeping a bad pace in the first race but I think I actually benefitted from the pile up, even though I had to pit from being part of it. 

Looking forward to next week though. Love Laguna seca


----------



## VXR.Tom

I didn't roll it!!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Anyway where are these pictures  bet daves having a full on time taking these


----------



## Matty03g

One thing I don't get is having watched my replay and dano's replay admg lagged bad on my replay but only lagged a little on dano's replay yet on admgs replay I was lagging 
Would be interesting to know who was lagging in other people's replays


----------



## DAN019780

If anyone wants to view any replays of this season all 6 races this season are on my store front :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

*Right here goes*

season 4 race race 3.1

r1.1 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r1.2 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r1.3 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r1.5 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r1.6 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r1.7 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r1.8 by mlister5500, on Flickr

what we all been waiting for, please click on the link below





Race 2


r2.1 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r2.2 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r2.3 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r2.4 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r2.5 by mlister5500, on Flickr

thats all folks!!!!


----------



## mlister5500

i will apologise to all involved in the crash. as i was reversing back on to the track after being hit by dano and tomtom there was no oncoming traffic. But as cars come around that corner at 130mph dean and skills was there in no time.

Hitting tomtom and Dano was basically me rebounding off the wall not me been eager to get back on track. 
Getting in the way of dean was me trying to get back on track. 

we all make mistakes and if you watch the replays they are some lucky drivers out there who just avoid causing big crashes.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Good photos mate  looks like you covered action well.


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos and video Dave :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Thanks for the pics and awesome video dave:thumb:



mlister5500 said:


> we all make mistakes and if you watch the replays they are some lucky drivers out there who just avoid causing big crashes.


Spill the beans who are the lucky drivers ???


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> Thanks for the pics and awesome video dave:thumb:
> 
> Spill the beans who are the lucky drivers ???


You can discount me from that list :lol:

Thanks for the photos and video Dave :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

DAN019780 said:


> Thanks for the pics and awesome video dave:thumb:
> 
> Spill the beans who are the lucky drivers ???


No one in particular. Just watch the replays.


----------



## DAN019780

Different people different races I guess also i think lagging cause alot of s#*t which is unlucky for people


----------



## admg1

Hopefully I won't have any lag issues this Sunday.
Threatening to go to another broadband supplier has changed my broadband speed from 4 to 6mb on average to 15mb, just like that :wall:


----------



## stevobeavo

admg1 said:


> Hopefully I won't have any lag issues this Sunday.
> Threatening to go to another broadband supplier has changed my broadband speed from 4 to 6mb on average to 15mb, just like that :wall:


Look into virgin if you do change. Im pulling a regular 40+mbs.

Looked like a fun race though guys. Meeting up with will this Saturday ao hopefully I can get my hands on that dogde lol.


----------



## Matty03g

stevobeavo said:


> Look into virgin if you do change. Im pulling a regular 40+mbs.
> 
> Looked like a fun race though guys. Meeting up with will this Saturday ao hopefully I can get my hands on that dogde lol.


Can you show will how to brake please Steve, I'm running out of spare rear bumpers :lol:
As for Internet I've got bt infinity and get 36 download and 9.5 upload :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

Matty03g said:


> Can you show will how to brake please Steve, I'm running out of spare rear bumpers :lol:
> As for Internet I've got bt infinity and get 36 download and 9.5 upload :thumb:


Haha, last time I saw will race he was great on the brakes. he'd pretty much mastered my patented move which waa called the 'beavo' lol. Its where u brake impossibly late slamming down the gears so you get passed the car in front and literary park the car on the apex so they cant get passed lol.


----------



## wildwash

Unfortunatly the dodge just doesn't stop like some of the other cars..brake pressure is 148% and still the sucker doesn't stop, not without secondary brakes (you guys)


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Unfortunatly the dodge just doesn't stop like some of the other cars..brake pressure is 148% and still the sucker doesn't stop, not without secondary brakes (you guys)


I have taken to throwing an anchor out the back - that seems to do the trick!


----------



## John74

Coming up to round 4 can someone take the first maximum points of the season ? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> Coming up to round 4 can someone take the first maximum points of the season ?
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Iam sure you can managed it John just got to avoid admgs magic brakes if I remember they paid a visit on the first bend season 1

Made to think we've all been racing each other for over a year now doesn't time fly :wave:


----------



## Tom_the_great

DAN019780 said:


> Made to think we've all been racing each other for over a year now doesn't time fly :wave:


Look at first pae I was the first to respond haha followed a few later by admg


----------



## DAN019780

Tom_the_great said:


> Look at first pae I was the first to respond haha followed a few later by admg


2011!! :doublesho
Very keen you were Tom 
Admg was the one who got me and matty into this


----------



## John74

Crazy to think we have been racing for over a year now 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

We could celebrate the 1 year anniversary with a mass pileup on the first corner this week :lol:


----------



## mlister5500

I think we celebrated that last week with a pile up


----------



## Matty03g

mlister5500 said:


> I think we celebrated that last week with a pile up


That's true, what's the m3 like this Week Dave


----------



## mlister5500

Haven't done any testing yet but Leguna seca is not one of my favourites.


----------



## John74

I'm on most of the night if anyone wants a few test races or a few games of shooting people on black ops 2 .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

I will be about later today as I need practice just got **** load of jobs to do while the weathers good


----------



## John74

Will try to get on later before racing for some track time , ended up just playing black ops 2 last night instead of testing.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## -Jamie-

How would one join in on this? The time attack leave I used to race is has stopped and I'm bored of public lobbys full on idiots


----------



## John74

-Jamie- said:


> How would one join in on this? The time attack leave I used to race is has stopped and I'm bored of public lobbys full on idiots


Have a read of post 1 page 1 for all the car build specs , rules , calender etc then build a car or two and add a few gamertags ( John74 ) and join in the fun .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## mlister5500

Oh my god. 
I am siht at this track even more the usual. 
1.35.040. Is the best I can get.


----------



## -Jamie-

Cheers ill have a look when I finish work later


----------



## admg1

mlister5500 said:


> Oh my god.
> I am siht at this track even more the usual.
> 1.35.040. Is the best I can get.


I know what you mean, I'm struggling to keep my laps clean.
On certain corners I'm hitting the apex and it dirtys it :wall:
I hope I don't mess up qualifying for the third week in a row.


----------



## Matty03g

mlister5500 said:


> Oh my god.
> I am siht at this track even more the usual.
> 1.35.040. Is the best I can get.


I'm struggling to Dave, my best is 134.4 which is still a second off admgs best lap.


----------



## mlister5500

I think someone apart from me should cause a major crash and take everyone else out and let me win.


----------



## Matty03g

That's what I was hoping for :lol:


----------



## admg1

I've already done it once before on Laguna Seca, I'm not doing it again.


----------



## wildwash

mlister5500 said:


> I think someone apart from me should cause a major crash and take everyone else out and let me win.


Your team mate managed it on me for race two..

I tell you what, races like tonight make me want to find something else to do on a Sunday night. Didn't have any fun.


----------



## mlister5500

I think we all have bad races. 
And first corner bravery.


----------



## John74

Stick with it Will , the lows like tonight make it feel so much better when everything goes right and you get those hard earned wins.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

I know what you mean will I've felt the same on a few occasions but you just have forget about it and think of next week 


I had fun in the first race trying to get passed you all that was going round in my head was don't hit him up the ar#e ,don't hit him up the ar#e!!! 

Sorry if I messed up the second race for you tank I should have let you know where I was


----------



## Marty11

I apologised and told you it was a total accident. It's the first time I have caused any body to crash out. It's only a game and a bit of fun. Like I said I didn't mean for it to happen.


----------



## wildwash

Marty11 said:


> I apologised and told you it was a total accident. It's the first time I have caused any body to crash out. It's only a game and a bit of fun. Like I said I didn't mean for it to happen.


Tbh I didn't hear that and thought you didn't care, just sucks when I spend 10+ hours doing a new paint for the race and tuning ready for it, logged about 80 laps last week getting the car just right and then first race took aero and brake damage but thought that's ok, second race if I keep it clean I'll try again.. But didn't even go 60 seconds before I was wrecked..

It's just a game, I know. Didn't think it was wacky racer's though lol


----------



## wildwash

Didn't want to get too close to the track so didn't see names but who was having a really good battle on that second race? Number of times it's was two wide round that first bend looked like real good racing


----------



## dean j

I obviously enjoyed last nights racing. I nearly binned it watching the Will and dans battle in my rear view mirror!

Now I'll get to feel what its been like in the past for John, tank etc. 570 don't sound very competitive in such an even field


----------



## wildwash

dean j said:


> I obviously enjoyed last nights racing. I nearly binned it watching the Will and dans battle in my rear view mirror!
> 
> Now I'll get to feel what its been like in the past for John, tank etc. 570 don't sound very competitive in such an even field


Lol yea that first race was great, there was no pulling away from dano but I was feeling a little sketchy on the brakes and he made a great pass in the corkscrew soon as I ran wide, pounced on the moment. That bit was fun! Well done dean on the double win and the first taking max points


----------



## IntrAphasE

well done to dean for the win last night
really sorry tank for hitting you last night i f***ed up my braking

and now to the important business of the points so here you go
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> well done to dean for the win last night
> really sorry tank for hitting you last night i f***ed up my braking
> 
> and now to the important business of the points so here you go
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


Thanks for the scores Ian :thumb: but me and Tom Tom are still wrong I've added up my and Tom Toms scores and I should be on 71 not 76 and Tom Tom 59 not 77. Must be the abacus again :lol:
Well done dean for max points with 590pi.


----------



## admg1

Thanks for doing the scores Ian :thumb:

I need to apologise to Dave for hitting him on the corkscrew in race 1. I was making a move on Matty by out breaking him but I turned a bit late into the corner and caught you 
What I don't understand is that I only got 13cr damage from race 1. Where as in the second race no one hit me and I didn't hit anyone, yet I got 1200cr damage 

Well done Dean for winning both races :thumb:


----------



## dean j

I got damage in both races too, and I didn't get near anybody. Must have been suspension damage during the race. 

Got a few rounds coming up where i'll be desperate for the p.i! I'll probably fade out for the next few rounds


----------



## DAN019780

dean j said:


> Got a few rounds coming up where i'll be desperate for the p.i! I'll probably fade out for the next few rounds


Good!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

dean j said:


> I got damage in both races too, and I didn't get near anybody. Must have been suspension damage during the race.
> 
> Got a few rounds coming up where i'll be desperate for the p.i! I'll probably fade out for the next few rounds


Lies your propping team anti dave up haha


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Thanks for the scores Ian :thumb: but me and Tom Tom are still wrong I've added up my and Tom Toms scores and I should be on 71 not 76 and Tom Tom 59 not 77. Must be the abacus again :lol:
> Well done dean for max points with 590pi.


your right will make the corrections later


----------



## Matty03g

Had a little practise round Iberian and its gonna be tough to beat my polo time of 55.7 from season 2 :car:


----------



## John74

Did some testing Monday night with Skillz Tom and couldn't beat my leaderboard time of 55.4 that I set with a Scooby. Think this is going to be another tough race following someone until they fall off the track as overtaking is very tough around Iberian.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

F#*k the lap times where's the photos ?????????:lol: 



I have had a little go round Iberian iam getting low 56 high 55 with 590pi need to see whats the best way to drop 10 pi lose power or take the front tyres off and lose grip or gain some weight not sure which way to go yet can't see me beating my 55:5 megane time from season 2


----------



## dean j

I'll have a few laps tonight. Not sure what my best A class lap is round there but I won't get near it with 570!


----------



## dean j

I'm doing 56.3's at 570pi. Gonna be a bad night for me! And at a track the Subapoo would love too!


----------



## VXR.Tom

dean j said:


> I'm doing 56.3's at 570pi. Gonna be a bad night for me! And at a track the Subapoo would love too!


Well I suppose you can rely on your team mate to do well for the constructors this week Dean :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

56.3 with 570pi :doublesho. I'm only getting 55.8 out of megane so far with 600pi. I'd be pleased with them times dean :thumb:


----------



## dean j

I just thought. Weren't there supposed to be prizes for last seasons winner?


----------



## DAN019780

dean j said:


> I just thought. Weren't there supposed to be prizes for last seasons winner?


The prizes are for this season dean so all to play for :car:


----------



## dean j

Best open that can of whoop ass then!


----------



## mlister5500

*laguna Seca*

I think there was a forza server problem as dano started with a lot damage 
and in race 2 dean was flying across the track and picked up a lot of damage.


r11 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r12 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r13 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r14 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r15 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r16 by mlister5500, on Flickr

RACE 2


r21 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r22 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r23 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r24 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r25 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r26 by mlister5500, on Flickr

r27 by mlister5500, on Flickr

DEAN FLYING THROUGH THE AIR.........


r28 by mlister5500, on Flickr

LOTS OF DAMAGE BUT THAT DONT SLOW HIM DOWN


r29 by mlister5500, on Flickr


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the photos Dave :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the photos dave I never had any damage in race 1 in my replay so weird what the servers do


----------



## mlister5500

DAN019780 said:


> Cheers for the photos dave I never had any damage in race 1 in my replay so weird what the servers do


Don't know if it affected your race it didn't seem to. But on the start line before we had moved off you had all round aero damage and engine damage.


----------



## DAN019780

mlister5500 said:


> Don't know if it affected your race it didn't seem to. But on the start line before we had moved off you had all round aero damage and engine damage.


The same thing happen last week which made matty and admg drop out I've got a replay of the race from admg point of view well worth a watch cars bouncing around all over the place smashing into each other but still carry on at full speed as if nothing has happened ill send it over


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for photos Dave, 

I liked John driver number on his car, no. 1 x3 bloody Showoff :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

What no first corner action... chicken  

Great photos an matty I saw the x3 too the cheek


----------



## John74

Some how i dont think i will be running x4 any time soon lol.


----------



## John74

Im expecting Will to come bouncing back this sunday with a pair of wins just to show us how it should have went last weekend :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

im expecting will to take H out in a well rehersed PIT and then go on to win both races


----------



## VXR.Tom

I expect me to roll onto my roof. It's not happened yet - it's overdue!


----------



## Matty03g

I'm expecting me to continue to keep  locking up on the first bend, can't stop doing in practise so watch out on Sunday :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

:doublesho Got to avoid rolling cars and locking up cars this week then


----------



## John74

Might be on later on if anyone wants some test races , think I'm going to need all the help I can get this Sunday .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Video:






One off the track:










Two on the track(where i am.. no surpise what happends):


----------



## Tom_the_great

PS next time you want to moan to the other half turn your mic off  no one was *****ing and im not a ***** people crash im not really phased by it just maybe calm down a little


----------



## mlister5500

Maybe a little lag happen when H shot off side ways


----------



## wildwash

My replay showed the exact same things as posted above, I would make two comments about it it

1st Tom could have seen that H was on the grass and would have liked a little track space to get back on, I know that you were chasing TomTom and in a good battle with him but the car on the grass doesn't want to drive on that grass all day and wants to get back on the track.. The car on the grass doesn't have right of way to it so i don't feel as though you did anything wrong, but it's just nice where it's convienient to help a fellow out

2nd why is it always the other person when H has a crash lol, playing the blame game or what! I think you need to hold off blaming the other car when there is a crash.. You have done it a few times now.. And you don't half look like an idiot when it turns out you were just as much in the wrong (I know, I have done it myself) 

I'll do full race pictures tomorrow night guys


----------



## Tom_the_great

To be honest were at the back of the grid on a track with one line mostly...

If I go off I stay off till its safe. He went off under his own steam he cant wait.

If not next time I get lapped ill just come on as i dont want to drive on the grass all the time???


----------



## Tom_the_great

Sorry just to confirm...

Im not after a witch hunt or punishment. Simply people need to relax and think abit more. 

Also id like not to be called a ***** and a bellend for being crashed into cheers  .


----------



## Matty03g

Well,it was a better week for team law this week, well done team mate for the wins :thumb about time :lol sorry Dave for the little bump in race 2

Also i think it was clearly h's fault Tom, I just think being new to it he just very eager to get a good finish, but no need for the name calling as its the JUST FOR FUN club after all. 

ROLL...... On next week


----------



## wildwash

Yeah well done John on the wins, good strong race. I enjoyed the racing,trying to find a way past Matty in race one was just not possible I couldn't hold it together and Matty was ruining a good race. Race two was a giggle with a few passes all around me (Dave, Matty, myself and dano I think) lots of place swapping and hard racing. Good times.


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> Yeah well done John on the wins, good strong race. I enjoyed the racing,trying to find a way past Matty in race one was just not possible I couldn't hold it together and Matty was ruining a good race. Race two was a giggle with a few passes all around me (Dave, Matty, myself and dano I think) lots of place swapping and hard racing. Good times.


Yes Will it was me it was good fun clean racing until matty rammed dave which was good I gained 2 places from it found it hard to pass people I also got 2500 credit damage in race 1 and 900 in race 2 not sure why had a few panel scrapes but nothing major

On the Tom/h thing most of us have gone off track flew back on infront of people or in to people and just say sorry or whatever you shouldn't be blaming others and bit#hing at people

Looking forward to next week to see how many roll iam going for 5 cars


----------



## Marty11

Apologies for kicking off. Went a bit OTT. It looked different from my side. Must have been my Taliban internet as I don't recall being on the grass. Like I said my bad and I apologize for being a *****.


----------



## Tom_the_great

No worry's H, 

like i say no hard feelings and ps your my main compatition this season as im still miles off the pace ! 

so "roll"  on next week


----------



## stevobeavo

where's Jeremy klye when you need him. Play nice or Ill take your eggbox's away :lol:

looking forward to the pics on this one. Its a silly track but always gives a fun if not manic races.

Well done to John for his wins blah blah blah someone take him out I dont want to x4,5,6 etc on his car when/if I make a return


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well What can be said about last nights racing first Well done John for your first win of the season though i didnt let you have it all your own way (coughs both fastest laps lol) with the iberian results now online you can see just how much this season is going to be a very hard fought and a bit of a nail biter with the top 6 places covered by a mere 32 points and plenty of close battles for places through the whole grid well enough of my waffle its time for the scores (and yes matty and tomtom's scores have been corrected)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## Matty03g

I hate to say Ian but I should be on 97 mate :lol: thanks for the scores though, -i week you'll get mine right!!!!!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> I hate to say Ian but I should be on 97 mate :lol: thanks for the scores though, -i week you'll get mine right!!!!!


what you going on about matty you do have 97 points m8 :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Start grid line up

First corner fun


Holy Scooby

John starts to pull an early lead

Getting high this week

And slamming back down

Pack shot

How the trouble started on race one,
Dean gives Dano a poke

Puts him a little side ways

But Dano saves it like a pro, does lose a little speed though

Dave wants to find a way past and gives Dean a little push

Bye bye Dean lol

But he finds his way back to the track

Tank then runs into the back of Dean's scoob as he comes back on

The icing on the cake is the dodge doesn't stop too good, so TomTom joins the carnage

Race over for Tank, the cherry

Race two lined up

The lights turn green

Away we go


Things start tight up front

Everybody jump jump jump



Ian with his ultimate top end, pulling away

But John's brave end gets him back in the braking zones

Competitive racing little further back too


That awkward moment when you're turning left but the car to your right straightens you up again

Dano gets to pounce

The racing gets rough 

Crash drifting like a boss

And Mr three time gets the win

Thanks for the racing everyone


----------



## John74

Great pictures as always Will :thumbup:

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos will, some cracking shots mate :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Great photos will:thumb:


Done some practice for this week and must of rolled it every other lap , iam really not looking forward to this week


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for the scores Ian, FYI the team colours on the people's names have got little mixed up but that's not really important, top 6 does look like it could still go any which way at the moment.

I think next week it's a case of hold back and finish or go fast and flip lol I'm excited about it


----------



## Matty03g

Tbh the megane don't roll that easy so me and mr 3 times should be ok this week


----------



## John74

With the 20pi drop I won't be going fast enough to roll anyway .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## IntrAphasE

wildwash said:


> Thanks for the scores Ian, FYI the team colours on the people's names have got little mixed up but that's not really important, top 6 does look like it could still go any which way at the moment.
> 
> I think next week it's a case of hold back and finish or go fast and flip lol I'm excited about it


thanks for that will all sorted now


----------



## John74

Ok place your bets on who is going to roll on what lap this weekend !

I'm guessing TomTom on lap 3 Dano on lap 6 and Mr heartbroken will go right near the end lap 12 



Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

I think we will average 4 people in the two races,maybe six on one two on the other..

Just out of intreasted we are on season 4 now out of drivers new and old what's the list of people who have taken a win in the seasons so far? Next week could be anyone's if the right people go over lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

Im pretty sure almost everyone has? Im only on one tho


----------



## Matty03g

The funny thing is going to be the panic of what to do when your up somebody [email protected] and they roll it.


----------



## John74

Lost my records for season two so carn't check who has won or not :wall:


----------



## IntrAphasE

only two with out a win to date who still race are Dave and H


----------



## John74

Dave for race 1 and H for race 2 , no preasure then lads :lol:


----------



## dean j

Anyone on later? I could do with the practice and a pace setter with 580!


----------



## DAN019780

Didn't dave win around maple valley last season? 


As for rolling lap 6 iam not sure ill last that long ibiza love it on its roof:doublesho


----------



## Marty11

Hahaha there would need to be a mega pile up for me to win haha any body on so i can see how slow i really am and if i can stop taking people out??


----------



## mlister5500

IntrAphasE said:


> only two with out a win to date who still race are Dave and H


I won maple valley last season.


----------



## mlister5500

dean j said:


> Anyone on later? I could do with the practice and a pace setter with 580!


I'll be on About 8


----------



## dean j

Invite me when I get on davey


----------



## admg1

What a fcuking sh!tty track that is :wall: :devil:

I just done 15 laps and manage to put the Ibiza on its roof 6 times and somehow stopped it happening another 3 times. 
I also only managed to do one clean lap, qualifying will be fun on Sunday :lol:

I think the tactic for Sunday will be to hold back and hope people make mistakes because If I push it I'll be on my roof.


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> What a fcuking sh!tty track that is :wall: :devil:
> 
> I just done 15 laps and manage to put the Ibiza on its roof 6 times and somehow stopped it happening another 3 times.
> I also only managed to do one clean lap, qualifying will be fun on Sunday :lol:
> 
> I think the tactic for Sunday will be to hold back and hope people make mistakes because If I push it I'll be on my roof.


I genuinely think I will get considerably more points just pottering around avoiding all those curbs


----------



## John74

admg1 said:


> What a fcuking sh!tty track that is :wall: :devil:
> 
> I just done 15 laps and manage to put the Ibiza on its roof 6 times and somehow stopped it happening another 3 times.
> I also only managed to do one clean lap, qualifying will be fun on Sunday :lol:
> 
> I think the tactic for Sunday will be to hold back and hope people make mistakes because If I push it I'll be on my roof.


If it was to easy it would be boring lol :driver:


----------



## Matty03g

I quite like the track tbh admg 
Then again if I was still in the rollo, err I mean polo I would probably hate the track aswell :lol:


----------



## dean j

It's a great track but doesn't leave any margin for error. 

Best lap was a 1.38.5 with 580. I think I'll take it easy here too. I rolled it a good few times pushing on!


----------



## Tom_the_great

I should be around later tonight for some testing...i dont know what you lot are talking about? take it easy... go slow...

i only know push it till you crash  so ill stick to that


----------



## IntrAphasE

in that case its just H then


----------



## Tank

I love this track plus the bonus of full pi back hopefully not jinxed myself for sunday :s


----------



## DAN019780

Could you take out tank this week please H !!! :lol::lol:


----------



## dean j

Any of you mugs on tonight?


----------



## Tank

No dont say that dano ive been battered every race so far the lexus is taking a right beating


----------



## DAN019780

Only kidding tank thought it might slow you down a bit we all know how quick you can be round here ,does the Lexus like rolling ???

This week is the first week I think ill probably roll it not finish in nearly four seasons the funny thing is if you do push it and get it right the ibiza quick round here


----------



## dean j

Yeah, I've seen the leaderboards! I can't even get near your time with 600!


----------



## John74

I should be online at some point tonight if anyone wants to do some test races, if I'm on COD just drop me a message.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tank

Sometimes it likes to roll but i was testing it sunday when we practised on that track and it wasnt having none of it but there is still time ill have to have a look at the leaderboard times to see where i am and try beat whoevers at the top. Not done any tuning for this track yet since sunday


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be on for alot of today if anyone fancys a game


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be on shortly!


----------



## John74

And I thought Maple Valley was the eventful race of the season 

Well done to Dave with the pair of wins :thumbup:


Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## dean j

Well done Dave. Great drive


----------



## Matty03g

Well done Dave for the wins:thumb:
Proper heartbroken last night after crashing into admgs upside down Ibiza  when in first place.


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> Well done Dave for the wins:thumb:
> Proper heartbroken last night after crashing into admgs upside down Ibiza  when in first place.


Team tactics worked well lol

I done well last night only rolled it once!!!!

Ill send you the replays later dave


----------



## John74

My pass on Dano race 1 last lap should look interesting as it didn't quite go to plan and I nearly rolled into Dano's car 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## admg1

Well done Dave on the double win last night, but I think I should take the credit for one of them :lol:

I'm glad that track is out the way now and hopefully I'll finish qualifying and both races this week :car:


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> My pass on Dano race 1 last lap should look interesting as it didn't quite go to plan and I nearly rolled into Dano's car
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


I did wonder at the time why not wait till the straight to pass me my car was knackered after you h nearly rolled it right behind me ,i was so lucky to land on my wheels when I rolled it though ,cant wait till maple valley ............ Not!!


----------



## mlister5500

This weeks photos.

After the dramatic qualifying we were finally off.


R11 by mlister5500, on Flickr


R12 by mlister5500, on Flickr

With TomTom the first to roll...


R13 by mlister5500, on Flickr

The ghost car?


R14 by mlister5500, on Flickr


R15 by mlister5500, on Flickr

Followed by ADMG


R16 by mlister5500, on Flickr

Followed by Tank...


R17 by mlister5500, on Flickr

then ADMG again which caused matty to crash out and allowed me to take the win.


R18 by mlister5500, on Flickr

Race 2


R21 by mlister5500, on Flickr


R22 by mlister5500, on Flickr


R23 by mlister5500, on Flickr


R24 by mlister5500, on Flickr

And Dean giving a little tap to his team mate Skills tom, which caused a bit of a pile up with matty and admg.


r25 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r26 by mlister5500, on Flickr


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the photos Dave :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos Dave, nice job mate:thumb:
Still feel heartbroken over the crash in race 1 :lol:


----------



## dean j

Cheers for the photos Dave. 

I didn't know me tapping Tom caused so much chaos behind me. He was moving too slow for me to avoid. Sorry Tom and any others who got caught up in it. 

Looking forward to Sunday though.


----------



## wildwash

Nice pictures Dave, nice to see a bit of text to go with them..also see you managed to get the camera nice and high for one of those pics, only certain places on tracks that let you have a little more movement with it..camino pits is one of the best spots I found I think


----------



## IntrAphasE

right guys my apoligies have asked john to do scores this week as got a lot of personal issues at home at the moment


----------



## John74

Will have a go at the scores after work , no idea what im doing so this should be interesting :lol:


----------



## admg1

IntrAphasE said:


> right guys my apoligies have asked john to do scores this week as got a lot of personal issues at home at the moment


No problem Ian, hope you get things sorted out soon mate.



John74 said:


> Will have a go at the scores after work , no idea what im doing so this should be interesting :lol:


Remember you have to give me bonus points for being the first person to start qualifying and both races and not finishing any of them :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Hope you get everything sorted ian 


just seen xbox live are doing a free gold weekend this weekend hope so many more people going online doesn't mess are racing up this week


----------



## John74

Right all the scores , pi drops etc are up
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Let me know if you spot any mistakes as you carn't blame Ian for them this time :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

One thing John I thought I came 4th in race two behind will so i should have 13 not 11 points for race two cheers:thumb:


----------



## John74

DAN019780 said:


> One thing John I thought I came 4th in race two behind will so i should have 13 not 11 points for race two cheers:thumb:


Your right , knew i would get something wrong :wall: should be right now :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> Your right , knew i would get something wrong :wall: should be right now :thumb:


Cheers john :thumb:

What times are people running this week I got a 2:02.9 last night I also managed to roll it 3 times too


----------



## IntrAphasE

thanks john hoping i can make it online this weekend but i just dont know yet


----------



## dean j

DAN019780 said:


> Cheers john :thumb:
> 
> What times are people running this week I got a 2:02.9 last night I also managed to roll it 3 times too


I'm gonna have a go tonight. See how slow I am.

Not too sure where I am in the Subapoo with 600 round here. You didn't see where I was on the leaderboard did you Dan?


----------



## John74

Top with 2:02.413 but running full A600pi 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## DAN019780

glad you on 580 this week dean I can't see me getting near that time


----------



## Matty03g

I'd be happy with just getting in the mid/low 2.03,s tbh!


----------



## dean j

I'll be about tonight. There's a *****es convention going on at my house so I can hide up and get some practice in


----------



## John74

Just had a few laps and best I can do at 590pi is 2:03.489

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Just had a few laps and best I can do at 590pi is 2:03.489
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Was that with no tyres and no aero setup or normal setup John?


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Was that with no tyres and no aero setup or normal setup John?


Will send you the setup , might need to tune it a bit as it can be lively at times.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## dean j

John74 said:


> Just had a few laps and best I can do at 590pi is 2:03.489


I'd be happy getting anywhere near that time!


----------



## mlister5500

2.05. With a 580


----------



## Matty03g

In the 2.03,s now but had to put the aeros half way as it was a bit if a handful with aero off in the middle part of the track. 
There's no way ill be any where near the 2.02,s so it's should be a easy race for dano and admg in the Ibiza, no pressure lads


----------



## DAN019780

Iam only just in 2:02s so you shouldn't be too far behind me I think the track suits RWD cars so Ian and tank should be quick and in the 2:02s


----------



## IntrAphasE

no idea we shall find out tomorrow night lol


----------



## Tank

Rage took over


----------



## John74

Well done to Tank for winning both races , tried to pressure you in the first one but to evenly matched on lap times to have passed you unless you chucked it off the road. Second race I was just happy to survive Deans lag which was some scary #### as I never knew where his car was.

Scores etc are up , some great battles taking shape :thumb:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## DAN019780

Second that john That was really scary behind dean I just couldn't pass him Safty I was concentrating on deans car and Ian's behind me and forgot about the curbs and over I went lol

First race took me about 8-9 laps pass dave and matty it's So much harder to pass people this season


----------



## wildwash

Haha I don't believe the team scores! Team orange and team light blur went in to this race tied point for point then I score 23,TomTom 13=36 and over on team light light blue they get 19 and 17 = 36! I that's amazing lol the duel is still on!

Will be doing some pictures tonight/tomorrow and get them up when I can.

Well done tank on the wins


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> Haha I don't believe the team scores! Team orange and team light blur went in to this race tied point for point then I score 23,TomTom 13=36 and over on team light light blue they get 19 and 17 = 36! I that's amazing lol the duel is still on!
> 
> Will be doing some pictures tonight/tomorrow and get them up when I can.
> 
> Well done tank on the wins


The duel is on !! Sounds good to me Will get ready to battle !!!!

:devil:Admg you need to up your game we are going to war !!!:devil:


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> The duel is on !! Sounds good to me Will get ready to battle !!!!
> 
> :devil:Admg you need to up your game we are going to war !!!:devil:


I think you'll find I scored more points than you last night, so it's you who needs to up there game :wave: :lol:

Fancy rolling your car and costing us points, I'd never do anything like that


----------



## Matty03g

:



Fancy rolling your car and costing us points said:


> Nope you just cost other people points
> As for the teams team law have it in the bag


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> :
> 
> Nope you just cost other people points


*GOOD :wave:*


----------



## Tom_the_great

i can also be a hired gun ... i think people are cottening on to H being able to take people out for a fee... *whistles*


----------



## DAN019780

How much to accidentally smash into Tom Tom then Tom ? Hold on a minute he will probably roll it anyway how much for Will ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

I can't think where it's possible to roll on Hockenheim. Will continue researching this for Sunday


----------



## wildwash

Woah woah woah now hold on a minute lol dont be picking on me

Hockenhiem isnt a track that usually rolls people,TomTom should be just fine. Right TomTom?


----------



## VXR.Tom

If I somehow manage to roll at Hockenheim then I will have my racing career to assess. It shouldn't be possible?!?


----------



## admg1

I'm sure I can find somewhere to roll it, especially during qualifying where I can try and make it 3 in row :lol:


----------



## Tank

Ill give rolling a go. The way the lexarse is going i could roll it on a straight lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

so what times we all running


----------



## Matty03g

I got a 1.52.8 last night mate but think I can go quicker :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Race one launches off


First corner fight


Tom gets a little loose and I bump his bumper making things worse

Bounces into Ian

And the field starts to spread out

Giving an inch? Lol


H ran wide


And comes straight back on 


Cold tyres warming up

Leaders

Switching leader

TomTom was looking to take both of us

Uh Oh 


Pressure is on

Dave gets a tankslapper and loses a place

Then a second place, not being given an easy ride

Admg pushed me hard for 7th place

Tried distracting me before getting the place from me

Winner!!

Race two

Starts nice

So what went wrong?

Saying nothing

No place to go




Going into the first bend


That's all I got this week folks.


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the photos Will :thumb:

It was a shame Tom rolled it in the first race, it would of been a good battle the 3 of us.


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> Thanks for the photos Will :thumb:
> 
> It was a shame Tom rolled it in the first race, it would of been a good battle the 3 of us.


I got to excited about putting you in a Dodge sandwich. Good photo's again Will! :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the pics Will 


Running low 1:52 at the mo Ian


----------



## Matty03g

Excellent photos as allways will, great shots of the BMW/megane sandwich incident, reckon it clears me of any blame, so who's fault was it ? I'll let team hitler work it out :lol:


----------



## John74

Great pictures as always Will 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## John74

Anyone on later today ? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tank

I havent had time to test due to getting the car ready for fast show so tomorrows race is going to be a test lol


----------



## mlister5500

John74 said:


> Anyone on later today ?
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Very possible


----------



## wildwash

Just to confirm, what are the rules on track limits and corner cutting ect? Checked page one but it's not mentioned there. Do we need a rule on this or just drive as you please?


----------



## John74

You really shouldn't be running off the track to gain an advantage , something I may have to watch at this track and adjusting finishing positions if I feel someone is taking an unfair advantage. 

It's also the reason why the bonus point for fastest lap can only be won by a clean lap.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Sorry dano 
That is all


----------



## DAN019780

IntrAphasE said:


> Sorry dano
> That is all


What are you sorry for Ian ???? Have you beaten my leaderboard time

Glad Will brought up cutting corners on this track I was wondering what to do you can gain half a second on the first corner alone


----------



## IntrAphasE

Yes dano by a good margin I think its going to be a close race between us on Sunday


----------



## DAN019780

IntrAphasE said:


> Yes dano by a good margin I think its going to be a close race between us on Sunday


Hope so mate nice to have a good battle are you getting low 1:51s??


----------



## IntrAphasE

1.51:709 but it was still a bit untidy in places but only done 25 laps of practice and tuning so pretty sure the lexarse can go faster yet


----------



## DAN019780

Defo going to be close then if we can keep are cars clean iam still unsure if to go areos on or off or halfway or the all guns setup no tyres and no areos


----------



## wildwash

John74 said:


> You really shouldn't be running off the track to gain an advantage , something I may have to watch at this track and adjusting finishing positions if I feel someone is taking an unfair advantage.


Sounds good to me, track cutting is a cheats game lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

DAN019780 said:


> Defo going to be close then if we can keep are cars clean iam still unsure if to go areos on or off or halfway or the all guns setup no tyres and no areos


I know how im running the lexarse just got a bit of fine tuning to do yeah lets hope we get away clean so we can race


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Sounds good to me, track cutting is a cheats game lol


But I enjoy cheating!


----------



## wildwash

Wet day at the fast show today,where are you parked tank?


----------



## IntrAphasE

VXR.Tom said:


> But I enjoy cheating!


but now you dont need to :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well 2 well dones to me 1 for the racing and one for the speed of the scores lol 
sounds like there was some really close racing tonight well done to everyone clap yourselves on the back 
and heres the scores 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks Ian and well done on the clean sweep! Really enjoyed the racing tonight, had lost my interest in the car and season but this has rekindled it!


----------



## mlister5500

Well done to everyone some good clean racing tonight. 
Will get the pics up when I get time.


----------



## IntrAphasE

VXR.Tom said:


> Thanks Ian and well done on the clean sweep! Really enjoyed the racing tonight, had lost my interest in the car and season but this has rekindled it!


i really hope that little tuning session you had with me earlyier on has helped you m8 never worry about asking me if you are not sure as the direction to go with tuning i will always help


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the scores Ian :thumb:

I can't believe we are still level points with Will and Tom in the team championship. That's the 3rd week in a row we've been level :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well ya need to pull your fingers out


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> Thanks for the scores Ian :thumb:
> 
> I can't believe we are still level points with Will and Tom in the team championship. That's the 3rd week in a row we've been level :driver:


It's crazy we are still level on points how can we keep scoring the same I blame your wifi lol

Can't believe iam up to second wont stay there when we start dropping our worst scores

Well done Ian on max points i just couldn't keep up with you


----------



## Matty03g

Well done Ian for max points :thumb:
Was some very enjoyable racing last night, can't wait for next weeks race as I quite like Sedona


----------



## wildwash

Last three weeks I have had to double check as the chances on us still have tied scores is just making me laugh. 

Was good to have a little battle with TomTom again, seems the setup from Ian has got you going again though couldn't see where it was pulling an advantage on me the slipstream just helped which ever one of us was chasing. Found any improvement on the breaks?


----------



## VXR.Tom

We had a quick play around with the camber and the brake pressures. Will have a further play around with it this week or next weekend and send it across to you.


----------



## Matty03g

Looking at the scores I noticed something:

Fwd wins this season 1

Rwd wins this season 7 

Us fwd cars better up are games for the second half of season 4 :driver:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Looking at the scores I noticed something:
> 
> Fwd wins this season 1
> 
> Rwd wins this season 7
> 
> Us fwd cars better up are games for the second half of season 4 :driver:


I would of said we have done a fair few tracks that favour the RWD machines through the first half. Hopefully this will change in the second half.


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Looking at the scores I noticed something:
> 
> Fwd wins this season 1
> 
> Rwd wins this season 7
> 
> Us fwd cars better up are games for the second half of season 4 :driver:


Yes it has been noticed


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Yes it has been noticed


I'm gonna make sure I get a least 1 win before the seasons out


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> I'm gonna make sure I get a least 1 win before the seasons out


HahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> HahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't remember you winning yet this season :tumbleweed::wave:


----------



## Tom_the_great

******** to winning i just need to get my mojo back and finish in a respectable top 5


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> I'm gonna make sure I get a least 1 win before the seasons out


Not if I've got anything to do with it :devil: :wave:


----------



## dean j

Tom_the_great said:


> ******** to winning i just need to get my mojo back and finish in a respectable top 5


You was a beast a couple seasons ago in the Ibiza. And you picked the Subapoo!

You got it in you man!

Anyone about for a bit of testing? I should leave it alone so I'm crap and get my pi back really


----------



## Tom_the_great

i know i really do like the subapoo but im just not fast in it !!!! and its anoying the hell out of me ! i cant stand being so sh|te lets face it


----------



## DAN019780

I thought I would do the halfway scores again like last season with two dropped scores :thumb:


John.....227...-...15...16...=...196
Tank.....193...-...0...14...=...179
Dean....194...-...7...14...=...173
Ian......180...-...0...12...=...168
Dano...204...-....17..21..=...166
Will.....196...-....16..19..=...161
Dave...179...-....16..16..=...147
Matty..158...-....15...17..=..126
Tomtom.125..-..0....12...=..113
Admg...117..-...0...11...=...106
Hardstaff.103.-.0...11...=...92
Tom....94....-...4...11...=...79


----------



## dean j

Blimey! I'm miles behind! Poxy Internet connection!

And I should be 172 if that's the right drop scores

Tank and Ian have one more point than they should.


----------



## John74

Anyone at the BTCC press and test day at Donington tomorrow ? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## admg1

I won't be there unfortunately, but I should be going to the opening rounds at Brands.
It should be an exciting year this year, especially with the return of Turkington.


----------



## wildwash

I will be at brands for the first event too, sitting on paddock hill bend same place as the last two years


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I will be at brands for the first event too, sitting on paddock hill bend same place as the last two years


Does it not seem unnatural to you seeing cars actually turning multiple directions?


----------



## Matty03g

What times are people running this week, my best is a 1.12.5 so far :driver:


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> What times are people running this week, my best is a 1.12.5 so far :driver:


Easy win for you this week then 

1:12.9 with 590pi is my best So far but I don't really like the track tbh and it's hard to keep the laps clean


----------



## mlister5500

*this weeks photos*

sorry there a bit late, been busy.

and were off..


r01 by mlister5500, on Flickr

don't know what happened to admg but looked like lag was involved


r11 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r12 by mlister5500, on Flickr

DANO challenging for second.


r13 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r14 by mlister5500, on Flickr

The ugly sisters


r15 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r16 by mlister5500, on Flickr

Ian with a huge lead.


r17 by mlister5500, on Flickr

Race 2.


r21 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r22 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r23 by mlister5500, on Flickr

skills Tom getting all wrong.


r24 by mlister5500, on Flickr

followed by tom tom


r25 by mlister5500, on Flickr

Neck and neck


r26 by mlister5500, on Flickr


r27 by mlister5500, on Flickr

Ian with that lead again.


r28 by mlister5500, on Flickr

That is all.. Good luck for this week.


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the pics dave better late than never lol


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos Dave looking forward to this weeks battle :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for the pics Dave.. But can't get any pics of the dodge before it gets broken? Lol


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the photos Dave :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

wildwash said:


> Thanks for the pics Dave.. But can't get any pics of the dodge before it gets broken? Lol


broken or not it still ugly:lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

great photos dave bit of a boring night racing for me but hey ho watched the replays back looked like there was some fantastic close clean racing


----------



## mlister5500

IntrAphasE said:


> great photos dave bit of a boring night racing for me but hey ho watched the replays back looked like there was some fantastic close clean racing


If it was boring you should of slowed down and got in the battle. :lol:


----------



## John74

I will be on just after 9 if anyone wants to do some testing or maybe some shooting on blops 2 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## dean j

Anyone had a practice lately? What times you getting?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Im on now if anyone is about... unless I dont like you then you can kcuf off


----------



## dean j

I'll try and sneak on without her noticing


----------



## John74

dean j said:


> Anyone had a practice lately? What times you getting?


1:13.0 clean with 590pi in a test race with the Tom's .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## dean j

Are you lot on now?


----------



## John74

Yes for a little while 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## admg1

I won't be racing tonight.

I had a little episode the other day where I collapsed and passed out and had to take a little trip to hospital.
Luckily im on the mend now and I should be back next week to roll it many times around maple valley :lol:

Hope you all have a good race tonight :thumb:


----------



## dean j

Sorry to hear that mate. 

Hurry up and sort yourself out. Get well soon man


----------



## Tom_the_great

Can only the echo above adam get well soon ! 

L


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks for the photos Dave! 

Get well soon admg - your health is (slightly)more important than Forza. See you next week!


----------



## John74

admg1 said:


> I won't be racing tonight.
> 
> I had a little episode the other day where I collapsed and passed out and had to take a little trip to hospital.
> Luckily im on the mend now and I should be back next week to roll it many times around maple valley :lol:
> 
> Hope you all have a good race tonight :thumb:


No worries get yourself sorted matey :thumbup:

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

Yeah glad your on the mend now mate, me and dan can't do all the work :lol:
Are you still going away, probably be good to get away for a nice break :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Hope your feeling better now mate make show you rest so your ready for maple were losing to the dodge boys now !!! I spent more time in the sand than on the track lol


----------



## John74

Results , tables etc now updated
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Have to say last nights racing was very interesting with so many either getting caught out by the track or panel bashing which allowed me to get a far better result than i should have done.

I was so looking forward to Maple Valley with full pi as the Megane works really well at that track  570pi nightmare


----------



## Matty03g

Was a good race again Sunday, I'll really enjoyed it but not just cos I got a win but was nice close racing again 
I think Ill be ok with 590 pi round maple valley but 570 pi, that's gonna be hard going John :lol:


----------



## dean j

Anyone about tonight? I need to get some serious practice in!


----------



## admg1

Well done to Matt and John for the wins :thumb:

Sounds like it was an interesting race on Sunday, it was a shame I missed it.
Roll on (literally) Sunday


----------



## wildwash

Exclusive grid this week with just 9 race cars

With a few RWD cars starting at the back and getting that great launch off the line, things got crowded going into the first bend


Tom locked up going into the corner then held back to play it safe, a strategy I wish I had adopted as I got caught out and ran into the back of Tom 


Tom's first corner didn't get any better when he then gets into Dano, while I think a couple run wide to avoid trouble

Fight for podium places 

Tank got a blinding start

While a damaged car meant yet more trouble for Thomas

The first victim of the quick sand was Dave but others did well to pass and he got back on safely

The heat was on up front as Tank wasn't running away with the race

(missing a picture here off the pass but Dano did I nice job powering down the straight)
Dano is our next victim of quick sand but this time on the inside

This just leaves Dano in the danger zone where Tank brings the pain

With all this Drama Matty gets a clean get away and wins the race by a long way

Race two sets off without a disheartened Tom (I am sorry Tom)

Where magnetic man finds himself in this situation for the second time off the grid


Matty gets pinged off and tail whips the tyre,s while Dano takes avoiding action rather than rear ending me and straight lines off

If Dano had just 6 feet more in front of him he would have stopped before the barrier, softest crash possible

The rest of the field 



Pressure for first place

Dodge boys fighting for first place

I took the lead and felt confident 

But 'if you ain't first, your last' and back I went with my trip in the quick sand

Once again we had ourselves a Megane take the win


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the photos will not my greatest night and next weeks track maple doesn't seem to suit the ibiza best I can managed is low 1:39s when iam not upside down !!! Then I see dean is getting mid 1:37:wall:


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos will, I loved the photo of tanks windscreen with me and dano in the distance


----------



## wildwash

Thanks Matty, I do like those 'through the car' shots from time to time.


For maple valley I have got myself in the low 38's but can't seem to get the 37's
I'm sure if I had an evening jamming session with my team mate we could get them there though


----------



## VXR.Tom

Brilliant photos Will! The dodge doesn't half spit some mean flames!


----------



## Matty03g

Reckon I can get in the 138's with 590 pi but probaly high ones:driver:


----------



## John74

I should be online most nights over the easter holiday if any wants to do some testing , random fun races or some shooting on black ops 2.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## John74

Ok just to give you an idea how big a 30pi drop is around Maple Valley I'm lapping nearly 5 seconds slower than I can with full 600pi . I suggest whoever wins Sunday makes themselves a cup of tea or coffee while you wait for me to finish the race .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> . I suggest whoever wins Sunday makes themselves a cup of tea or coffee while you wait for me to finish the race .
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


My money's on dean to win this week. 
I might get online tomorrow night John as I've not done hardly any testing yet this week :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Don't forget the clocks go forward on Sunday guys:thumb:


----------



## admg1

I suppose I better get some practice in today, I haven't been on in nearly two weeks :doublesho

Also for anyone interested, qualifying for tomorrows btcc at brands is on at 3pm today at www.itv.com/btcc


----------



## John74

The BTCC coverage on ITV4 is just starting , see you guys online later :thumbup:

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

What a great first race  

Im such a jason and sam fan. Come in the mg's


----------



## admg1

I enjoyed the first race to. It was a shame Rob Austin couldn't hold on for the win.
Great to see Kaye win the first Jack sears trophy in the AMD Golf :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Think he will get one may not be today but that audi looks well panted.

What times race 2 and race there due to start


----------



## admg1

I'm pretty sure race 2 starts about 2-2.30pm and race 3 is usually about 4.30-5pm.


----------



## CJ1985

Race 2 is at 2:15, race 3 is at 5:00.

first race was great that audi is good


----------



## VXR.Tom

Won't be racing tonight chaps - out for Easter. See you all next week!


----------



## IntrAphasE

hey guys my xbl has ran out and cant find my card to update it has anyone got a code I can usr to get on


----------



## wildwash

Sorry buddy, just checked and all mine have been scratched and sniffed..have unused points but no live


----------



## IntrAphasE

no worrys will looks like im a no show this week fingers crossed normal service shall be resumed next week


----------



## dean j

Badly let down by my Internet last night. The thing is, that sort of thing never happens if I'm racing in a public lobby. Could it be something else other than my connection?


----------



## wildwash

When your in public lobby's you only race for a few laps rather than 35 miles at a time so maybe that makes a little difference? I'm not a real techy and when people talk about NAT settings and stuff I don't know what differences things make but could be some of those..


I am biting my nails on these scores though, me and TomTom team orange only just got the Jump on team admg and dano.. I did ok last night but without a team mate I am dreading the tie'ed score here again lol


----------



## DAN019780

Should be quite close Will shame me and my partner managed to roll so my times admg might actually finish a race one day you never no !!!!!


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> Should be quite close Will shame me and my partner managed to roll so my times admg might actually finish a race one day you never no !!!!!


The bloody cheek of it :doublesho :devil:

Well it doesn't look like I can roll it this week so with a bit of luck I should finish both races.:driver:


----------



## John74

Results , championship tables etc all updated. Just check the finishing order for race 2 for those that rolled as with some exiting later on back to the lobby and some staying on the track side it mixed up the results as seen in the race end lobby but think i remembered who rolled when ( forgot to save replay ).

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## mlister5500

*Race 1*

and were off!!!!


r11 by mlister5500, on Flickr

a nice clean start,

r12 by mlister5500, on Flickr

i get challenged and lose first,


r13 by mlister5500, on Flickr

skills tom was having a good race and passing dean :doublesho


r14 by mlister5500, on Flickr

john taking chances but managed to keep it going.


r15 by mlister5500, on Flickr

ADMG wasn't so lucky.


r16 by mlister5500, on Flickr

Dean having lag issues.


r17 by mlister5500, on Flickr

Race 2


r21 by mlister5500, on Flickr

Admg kissing the wall.


r22 by mlister5500, on Flickr

Tank finding the limit of his car.


r23 by mlister5500, on Flickr

with dano soon after.


r24 by mlister5500, on Flickr

then after finding my talent running out dean passes me.


r25 by mlister5500, on Flickr

THATS ALL !!!!


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the pics dave:thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos Dave  looking forward to some more great racing this week


----------



## John74

Hopefully i will be home in time to join in the fun but this sunday im away RC racing , round 1 of my champioship defence in the BRCA Clubmans 17.5 class at West London.


----------



## DAN019780

Good luck with your defence John hope you make it back in time for racing


----------



## Matty03g

As dano said John good luck with the RC racing and I hope you get back in time :car:


----------



## admg1

Good luck on Sunday John :thumb:
Just bring your Xbox with you, your team mate only lives about 15miles from the track and I'm sure he wouldn't mind you using his wifi :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Good luck on Sunday John :thumb:
> Just bring your Xbox with you, your team mate only lives about 15miles from the track and I'm sure he wouldn't mind you using his wifi :lol:


John could give me some special training ready for next season :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

well my xbl is sorted and I get my new eggbox tomorrow so I will BE BACK on sunday woop woop


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well i have now bought a new router so no more drop out issues for me


----------



## Fiesta-125

Tom_the_great said:


> Well i have now bought a new router so no more drop out issues for me


What router did you get, I need a new, and High traffic router.


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> Well i have now bought a new router so no more drop out issues for me


Let's hope so as you was running well in race 1 last Sunday until you vanished .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Its a tenda n60 or 600 not sure which about 40 quid on ebuyer at mo


----------



## Marty11

Hey guys anybody up for some practice??


----------



## John74

So who's winning ? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Just another **** evening to go with my week haha didnt even get on ....


----------



## Matty03g

What went wrong Thomas, I thought you got your new router mate


----------



## wildwash

Some low ass score for me but at least I get some pi back..looking on the bright side


----------



## Tom_the_great

It was just out of box I not had any tine with it so will need tweeking s
But had a stupidly crap week so just topped it off


----------



## dean j

Some excellent racing tonight. Shame the numbers were down though. 

I'll watch that first race replay when I get the chance. Probably the best race I've been in this season at least! Took two to keep it clean, so good driving Tank! Good win in the first heat


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> It was just out of box I not had any tine with it so will need tweeking s
> But had a stupidly crap week so just topped it off


Hope you get the router sorted for this Sunday and you have a better week mate

Shame you missed it, it was some great racing between me and Ian mainly first race, more of the same this week please Ian


----------



## IntrAphasE

well after some stupidly close racing the scores are the same 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

really enjoyed the racing with matty last night


----------



## wildwash

7 points and I would be two places higher..would have got 8 points if I handed the controller over to the mrs and she just pulled the car off the road on race one lol didn't realise the points had so little between them


----------



## IntrAphasE

talking off so little between them me and tank were testing and I just couldnt resist taking a picture of this


----------



## IntrAphasE

i will be online in a bit if anyone wants a practice

in fact im online now if anyone wants to join me


----------



## Matty03g

I hope Xbox live is back online today as I couldn't sign in last night which would mean no racing


----------



## John74

It was working again around midnight so hopefully everything will be good for tonight.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Not sure I will be back from down south in time for the racing tonight. So if I'm not online just start without me!


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> Not sure I will be back from down south in time for the racing tonight. So if I'm not online just start without me!


Yessssssss !

.... i mean awwww  **** luck mate :lol:


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> Yessssssss !
> 
> .... i mean awwww  **** luck mate :lol:


More points for Tom lol

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Thats if I get on... new router says xbox is getting 54meg but its going back due to a different fault so who knows...


----------



## dean j

You best sort that connection out sharpish Tom!

And what ever happened to the photos for last week???


----------



## wildwash

dean j said:


> And what ever happened to the photos for last week???


Lol well Dave wasn't about and I missed the first race due to towing my dad home then been a bit busy trying to fix the defender and as I didn't have the first race I just didn't do them, we will make sure some are done this week..make it a good race


----------



## John74

It will be a good race I'm back at 580pi lol 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

If im not on by 8:15 please start without me...


----------



## John74

Waiting...........

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dont bother mate its not working says xbox is down now....


----------



## IntrAphasE

So the scores are done and do remember the first of the 4 dropped scores has come in to play after tonights racing 
well done dano on the double win

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers Ian sorry for the punt in the first race not sure what happen tbh ill have to watch the replay back enjoyed the 2nd race trying to pass you and tank which isn't the easiest of jobs


----------



## dean j

Are you deducting the scores as you go from now on?

Have you dropped one this week?


----------



## Tank

Well done dano for the wins just couldnt get away with 590 on that track.


----------



## wildwash

Are you kidding me?!? I want some pi back how can I come 3rd and 6th and still don't get any pi back...aaarghh..lol this next track was going to be great for the dodge it's home ground.. Maybe we need a re count


----------



## IntrAphasE

dean j said:


> Are you deducting the scores as you go from now on?
> 
> Have you dropped one this week?


yes dean the dropped score will be done each week 
and unfortunatly for you front runners i will not be dropping any scores for the rest of the season as i got 4 missed races



wildwash said:


> Are you kidding me?!? I want some pi back how can I come 3rd and 6th and still don't get any pi back...aaarghh..lol this next track was going to be great for the dodge it's home ground.. Maybe we need a re count


its evil when it works out like that im sure you and tom will still be strong though but reckon the bmw's the cars to beat around there



DAN019780 said:


> Cheers Ian sorry for the punt in the first race not sure what happen tbh ill have to watch the replay back enjoyed the 2nd race trying to pass you and tank which isn't the easiest of jobs


no worrys dano and would it be fun if it was easy


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Are you kidding me?!? I want some pi back how can I come 3rd and 6th and still don't get any pi back...aaarghh..lol this next track was going to be great for the dodge it's home ground.. Maybe we need a re count


We might have to bring in some bump drafting - NASCAR style. With your pi drop I will be sure to bring the tow rope for the straights!


----------



## Matty03g

Was some nice racing again last night, had a poor qualifying but manage to smash my way through the field a little bit 
Well done dano for the wins but not quite max points, that's team mates for you :lol:


----------



## John74

So who is looking good for this weekend , this is not a track I'm expecting to go well at with 590pi. 

Will Tom Tom find somewhere to roll it ?

Will Tom make it online ?

Will I make it back front the Cotswolds in time ? 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Who knows !!!!! and tbh im so close too...


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Will I make it back front the Cotswolds in time ?
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


You better make it back John, I wanna win the team championship this season


----------



## Tank

Not a chance matty


----------



## wildwash

The write up will be a little short this week and not as many pictures I am afraid 
Start line pull away

Dave has some good skids 

Going into the first bend













Heavy braking zone


Admg gets away with being rear ended again


Given a little poke

How much closer can we get?

Race two started

Everyone on the brakes

Things got busy

A bmw came flying in


But it all went much better for ian



Revenge?

Please don't hit me, please don't hit me

But amazingly no one did.. but that's all I got this week


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the pics Will :thumb:must remember to take those magic brakes off !!!!!!


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks of the photos will :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the photos Will :thumb:

After all that happened during that first race, I still don't know how I finished 5th. I had just over 7000 credits of damage as well


----------



## IntrAphasE

thanks for the photos will 
sorry admg for the contact

what sort time are people running around indianapolis


----------



## DAN019780

Low 1:33s with 580pi not sure whats the best way to go for this week add weight or loss power or a bit of both will have to try a few different setups

BMW front row this week ?????


----------



## dean j

Don't be silly! BMW front row? 

Ill have to have a practice here. Ill be getting PI back this Sunday too!


----------



## IntrAphasE

A 1.31:743 so far for me think i can still get a bit more off it though



DAN019780 said:


> BMW front row this week ?????


be nice to see one of the beemers on the front row


----------



## Lloyd71

What time of a Sunday do you guys race now? And can people join in at this stage or not? I used to love the BTCC races I had with DW members when the game first came out!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Lloyd71 said:


> What time of a Sunday do you guys race now? And can people join in at this stage or not? I used to love the BTCC races I had with DW members when the game first came out!


We race at 20:00 on Sunday. We only have a few races left - I'm sure John and Ian will pipe up soon enough!


----------



## John74

Lloyd71 said:


> What time of a Sunday do you guys race now? And can people join in at this stage or not? I used to love the BTCC races I had with DW members when the game first came out!


Welcome back to Forza BTCC , I remember you was very quick on Forza 3 BTCC racing we did. Add a few gamertags ( see championship table link on page 1 ) and build up a car . Only a few rounds left of this season but it will be good practice for the next. You can join in straight away this Sunday if you like as we do have a couple of grid spots up for grabs. Just make sure your car fits the specs on page 1 and remember we run without using the clutch.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## dean j

Does Tom reckon he will make it on Sunday? Haven't had two subapoo's on the grid for a few races now!

Anyone on tonight?


----------



## Lloyd71

I'll see if I can make it on Sunday, my parents are down visiting so I might not be on immediately!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Lloyd71 said:


> I'll see if I can make it on Sunday, my parents are down visiting so I might not be on immediately!


no worrys lloyd


----------



## wildwash

I think it would be nice to get a few others in for the next season, a full grid again.. Should pm all the people who posted in this thread who don't race with us..only a couple of pages to look through lol

Is Ben coming back?Or Dubplate? I no Steve isn't, he has moved to turkey now


----------



## VXR.Tom

Ben is always online these days - must of divorced his good lady or finished his homework!


----------



## John74

Would be good to fill the grid again , just trying to keep it to those that are on this site so we don't loose the good natured banter we have. 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## dean j

I was having a few races with Ben a few days ago. He's still got it!

Definitely need a full grid though.


----------



## DAN019780

What are we doing next season sticking with A class or trying something else again ?

Iam happy to stay doing A class 

A full grid would be great


----------



## John74

A class , maybe a very minor adjustment in a rule or two but pretty much as is this season.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## IntrAphasE

just spoke to john and he wont be back in time so i will be hosting tonights racing


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> just spoke to john and he wont be back in time so i will be hosting tonights racing


Let's hope it goes better than last time you hosted the racing Ian :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Let's hope it goes better than last time you hosted the racing Ian :lol:


thanks for the vote off confidence matty


----------



## admg1

I think Matt should be docked points and have a last minute pi drop for being cheeky 

It should be fun racing tonight, I've not practiced all week.


----------



## IntrAphasE

im on now if you want a practice admg


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I think Matt should be docked points and have a last minute pi drop for being cheeky
> 
> It should be fun racing tonight, I've not practiced all week.


You won't need the practise the Ibiza will be quick round this track


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> just spoke to john and he wont be back in time so i will be hosting tonights racing


Might !!!!

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## wildwash

Just watched the replay from race one and that first bend was a flipping mess lol cars all over the show.

Then the accident between me and Dave on lap 6, I would say I left Dave a car and a half but should have left more, the bump was more my fault but just a racing incident..but it did then look to me a little like I got turned around in revenge for said bump? Prob wasn't, I dont think Dave would have done that as he is a good racer, but just hapened that in recovering from the first bump he clipped my back corner and kept the power on while turning into it, just wrong place wrong time..no need for points to be changed in my opinion, nice as it was for Dave to offer.. He would have beat me even if I didn't spin.

Looking foward to next week, hopefully both dodge's got the rolling out our system!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Not going to say much tonight feels a bit of a hollow win for reasons you will all find out im sure if it happens but heres the scores https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html 
sorry will i triple checked them
The second week of dropped scores are on and in effect and as you will see there has been some changes


----------



## wildwash

I don't mind going into this next race with a pi drop, I always seem to be off the pace here..just doesn't flow right with me. 

Shame about tanks result, same thing when I got taken out at laguna it's not the damage your car gets its how it makes you feel.. I hope he can bounce back from this one as still looking like there is a good championship finish there.


----------



## Dawesy90

Quality idea wish I didn't sell my Xbox lol


----------



## John74

Looking at that championship table both Dean and Tank have a real good chance of taking the title. One bad round for me out of the last two and I could drop all the way to fifth.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Lloyd71

I didn't have time to make it this weekend as my parents were round watching some depressing crap telly! I'll try and be online next weekend though.


----------



## wildwash

Dave did you get the second race I sent over for the pictures alright ?


----------



## mlister5500

Not had chance to look yet, may not have time until Friday.


----------



## Lloyd71

I've got a car in testing for the upcoming race, it's a bit of a bumpy track, this one!


----------



## wildwash

Lol yea it is bumpy, used to drive me mad.. 
What car you gone with ?


----------



## Lloyd71

I've gone with a Mini Clubman JCW. I fancied driving something a little bit different, I have no idea if it will be competitive or not. It's got an interesting livery I've made too, I'll try and post a picture!


----------



## wildwash

Ok that sounds an intreasting choice..I always like an odd ball car lol


----------



## Lloyd71

How's this for an odd ball car? 



















I'm planning on changing the livery quite a bit if I like the car. I always end up spending hours painting the car and no time at all actually testing it.


----------



## John74

That's what I like to see , someone thinking outside the box 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Love the livery on that!


----------



## Lloyd71

Thanks!

I'm going to work on another one today, anyone got any ideas for sponsors? Preferably a logo I can already find on the storefront, or I can make easily! I might also make a Detailing World number box for the doors. :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Lynx if we are staying with products !


----------



## Lloyd71

Lynx Apollo, all Lynx text and shapes done by myself:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hey lloyd nice to see you back some great work on the car, i think you may still be on my friends list so no doubt ill see you on praticing.

Roll on Next season !!! no offense but this last few seasons have just ended up in a write off for me


----------



## Tank

Whats the spec for next season?


----------



## Matty03g

Tank said:


> Whats the spec for next season?


Think John said A class again with a few minor tweaks mate :thumb:

The minor tweaks are to make sure he wins again :lol:

Next paint job aswell Lloyd


----------



## Tank

Im going to try and not let that happen


----------



## wildwash

I hope we are doing A class again ( two A-class, something else, two A-class, something else) could be a good system to run?

I really want to get myself in a RWD for the next season not playing it safe again lol


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> I really want to get myself in a RWD for the next season not playing it safe again lol


Glad to hear it Will iam going to do the same for next season hope my partner is feeling brave


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> Glad to hear it Will iam going to do the same for next season hope my partner is feeling brave


I'm one step ahead and I'm already testing some rwd cars out :car:


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> I'm one step ahead and I'm already testing some rwd cars out :car:


Good ill have to test some too


----------



## mlister5500

*photo*

Last weeks photo's, sorry there a bit late but work commitments and all the crap.

so here we are

race 1 on the grid.


r11 by mlister5500, on Flickr

H getting a little excited and giving tank a nudge,


r12 by mlister5500, on Flickr

which turned into a bit of carnage.


r13 by mlister5500, on Flickr

tom giving dean a little love tap.


r14 by mlister5500, on Flickr

which turned tom around so he could go straight to Bernie to put in a complaint.


r15 by mlister5500, on Flickr

me and Wil have scrap,


r16 by mlister5500, on Flickr

which spun Wil around


r17 by mlister5500, on Flickr

and Ian showing us his impressive length


r18 by mlister5500, on Flickr

race 2 and matty finding cold tires don't grip


r21 by mlister5500, on Flickr

one tom giving the other a nudge


r22 by mlister5500, on Flickr

and sending one tom into wall


r23 by mlister5500, on Flickr

me looking up the inside of Ian and giving him a little tap, we both managed to avoid a disaster,


r24 by mlister5500, on Flickr

H and John having a battle


r25 by mlister5500, on Flickr

and that is all.


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos Dave, have to say second race was not cold tyres it was me going up the inside of William and bouncing of the bulldozer dodge thing!!:lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Great photos dave !! 

and next season looks to be in the bag for me then as ill be the only fwd and can just tap you all off the track ... wait i mean youll all spin out... 

the question now is will i have a team mate haha...


----------



## mlister5500

I thinking fwd as well


----------



## John74

No idea for what car next season yet , not even sure how many rounds i will be able to do with all the R/C i have planned. Still got two very tough rounds of this seasons championship to do yet.


----------



## Tom_the_great

ooo new router arrived (again) so 3rd time lucky im now rocking a Netgear. will set it up tonight an fingers crossed for sunday


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the photos Dave :thumb:

I've got my new fibre optic broadband installed now so hopefully I shouldn't have anymore lag issues.
I'll probably just roll it instead on Sunday :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> I'll probably just roll it instead on Sunday :lol:


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I know what you mean


----------



## Matty03g

I had a little practise last night and I can't beat my polo time from 2 seasons ago :wall: gonna need some more testing before race day.

2/1 says Tom Tom rolls it before the Ibiza,s


----------



## John74

DAN019780 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I know what you mean


Thats a great corner when you get it right but a nightmare when you get it wrong lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> I had a little practise last night and I can't beat my polo time from 2 seasons ago :wall: gonna need some more testing before race day.
> 
> 2/1 says Tom Tom rolls it before the Ibiza,s


Less of that  I was purely showing will what not to do last race, that was all!


----------



## wildwash

And then I was just testing what I had seen.. We're good now lol

Sorry about that bump on race two Matty, honestly didn't know you were on the inside till too late, damn shame such a small bump unsettled your car so bad.. Can't believe how much they can bump and rub in real touring cars but on forza it all ends worse


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> Can't believe how much they can bump and rub in real touring cars but on forza it all ends worse


its because we are all so finely tuned were like f1 races now ...:lol:


----------



## John74

We need DRS in the next Forza game to make overtaking easyier lol.


----------



## Lloyd71

What sort of times are people getting on this track? I have no idea if my Mini is up to scratch or not!


----------



## mlister5500

I am running 2.10. But I have pi drop


----------



## DAN019780

Running mid 2:09s with 590pi just can't seem to get into the 2:08s


----------



## Matty03g

Mid 2.09s but I should be going quicker.


----------



## Lloyd71

I might need a new car, the fastest I can do in the Mini is 2:14.123. I'll have a play with the settings see if I can become more competitive.

EDIT: Well it looks like I'll have to abandon the Mini, it simply won't go any quicker. The PI system is a ****ing joke, this car simply can't compete with anything of a similar PI! It's A600 FFS, it should be easily as quick as an A590 car.

EDIT: 2: I'm running 2.14s no matter what car I'm in! Any chance someone can upload one of their car setups so I can see if it's my cars that are crap or if I'm just awful at this circuit?

EDIT 3: Running the Megane I can get a 2.12. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## mlister5500

Send me a friend request , dave5500 and ill send you some cars later. I will be on line at about 8


----------



## mlister5500

Also make sure you've got manual gears and no abs as that will slow you down.


----------



## IntrAphasE

2.09's at 580 Lloyd71 add me i will be on later its intraphase2011


----------



## Lloyd71

Requests sent, they'll be from 'Moglet'. Even having altered the setup on each car I can't seem to get any quicker times. I must be going wrong somewhere on the track!
Here's my times so far:

Mini Clubman: 2:14.123
Audi RS3 - 2:13.227
Renault Megane - 2:12.xxx
Nissan Sentra - 2:14.xxx


----------



## John74

I will try and jump on later too, not been on since last sundays racing.


----------



## Lloyd71

Well, I got the Mini to 2:11.142 which I'm happy with, I'm losing a lot of speed during high speed sweeping bends so might give it a bit more downforce. It flies on the straights!


----------



## dean j

Ill have a little tear up with you lot later. 

Really frustrating me this track. It's my favourite but I've been making some silly mistakes costing me ghost beating time!

Need to know what John and tank are doing really


----------



## mlister5500

I'm on now


----------



## wildwash

What times are people going to be online? 

Get yourself in our jff1 club as loads of btcc cars in there, I loaded up a couple of my previous cars for people to try.

GT- wilDtub


Edit-Online now also


----------



## dean j

Gimme half hour and ill be on


----------



## Lloyd71

Is anyone going to be online after 10? I can only really make it on after then.


----------



## Lloyd71

I can't remember who sent me their tuning setups, but thankyou! I'm still no quicker with them though so I must be going wrong somewhere. I'd best put a 'novice' logo on my car


----------



## Tank

Add me tankybaby86 
Is anyone on now me and ian are testing


----------



## John74

Did a little bit of testing last night and I only just managed to beat my leaderboard time from season 1 in the KIA .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Did a little bit of testing last night and I only just managed to beat my leaderboard time from season 1 in the KIA .
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Yeah I see that on the leaderboard, how are you getting that megane to run low 2.08,s, I'm struggling just to get in the 2.08,s 

Another thing I thought of if you have a smash on the first corner, it's a long long way to the pits :lol:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Yeah I see that on the leaderboard, how are you getting that megane to run low 2.08,s, I'm struggling just to get in the 2.08,s
> 
> Another thing I thought of if you have a smash on the first corner, it's a long long way to the pits :lol:


Not if you turn around and go the other way it's not :devil: :lol:
I managed a low 2.09 the other night but I don't know if I can go any faster.


----------



## John74

Dean FFS man............

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Lloyd71

Cheers for the races guys, I don't think I'll be competing next season though, I'm too far off the mark even from the A580 guys. I used to be pretty quick on Forza but now I'm crap at it and I have no idea when that happened!


----------



## mlister5500

Just Practice, it will come back.


----------



## VXR.Tom

We have been running these cars since not long after New Year so I wouldn't worry. New cars bring new challenges! Keep at it


----------



## Tank

Keep at it and jump on we are on most nights just put a post on if we arnt and will come and tune with you


----------



## Matty03g

Yeah keep at it Lloyd, we have all been playing this for well over a year now :doublesho

Well done dean and John for the wins, sorry for nudge up the backside second race John and sorry to anyone who was caught up in my little pit lane incident :lol:

Roll on next week.:driver:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Yeah keep at it Lloyd, we have all been playing this for well over a year now :doublesho
> 
> Well done dean and John for the wins, sorry for nudge up the backside second race John and sorry to anyone who was caught up in my little pit lane incident :lol:
> 
> Roll on next week.:driver:


Pit lane incident? What happened there then  :devil:

Well done to John and dean for the wins:thumb:


----------



## John74

Lloyd71 said:


> Cheers for the races guys, I don't think I'll be competing next season though, I'm too far off the mark even from the A580 guys. I used to be pretty quick on Forza but now I'm crap at it and I have no idea when that happened!


It's just practice you need , we have been racing these A class BTCC cars for well over a year now so we know how to pick the best cars and how to get every last bit of speed out of them.

Join the JFF1 club as there are plenty BTCC cars in the garage to try . Find one you like and I'm sure if you ask who ever added it they will send you the setup/build.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Lloyd71 said:


> Cheers for the races guys, I don't think I'll be competing next season though, I'm too far off the mark even from the A580 guys. I used to be pretty quick on Forza but now I'm crap at it and I have no idea when that happened!


Can only echo the above. Plenty of time mate and im sure youll get back into the swing just test feew cars dont get too hung up on ot just pick 2-3 test the hell out of em and just enjoy times will come when you learn the tracks you weren't particularly slow tbh that track is pants (sorry dean)

Next weeks track is much better


----------



## Lloyd71

I'll see what's in the club garage at some point, and I'm going to be testing a few cars this afternoon to see if I can get back in to the swing of it. :thumb: I was having a bit of a weird day yesterday, just one of those times where everything became annoying or didn't go right, I must have sounded like a right ********. :lol: All good today though.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Such is life mate...im pretty sure i sound like a top bloke but many of the others are strange  so i would stay well clear of talkin to them :thumb:

I might be about later on tonight if i can get on top of stuff when i get in. 

tom.


----------



## Tank

Haha tom you joker you lol


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> Such is life mate...im pretty sure i sound like a Whippet owning northern monkey but the others are fantastic blokes.


Couldn't agree more Tom :wave: :lol:


----------



## dean j

I might have a ponce about with a few cars for next season. Any donkeys about?


----------



## John74

I tried a few cars yesterday and didn't like any of them , then again I was like that with the megane before the start of this season.

Oh and to shake up the teams next season Matty and me will not be pairing up again so both looking for new teammates 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Are we doing a mass shake out or splitting the top six etc?


----------



## John74

I carn't really force anyone to team up with someone they don't want to . Be good if some changes did happen as it has got a little boring always racing the same teams every season.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Speak for your self i always change team mates 

*reasons why do not need to be disclosed


----------



## wildwash

It will be good to see some new teams coming from this I think.

We going to have a name list starting up on page one for spaces available and who will be racing again next season? I will be racing again, I'll have TomTom again if he wants me and my hopeful car choice but he doesn't have to obviously..


----------



## wildwash

Tom_the_great said:


> Speak for your self i always 'chase away' team mates
> 
> *reasons why do not need to be disclosed


Edited for accuracy


----------



## Matty03g

Would be good if everyone had a new team mate tbh just to spice up the banter etc.
And no John didn't sake me ...............


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Would be good if everyone had a new team mate tbh just to spice up the banter etc.
> And no John didn't sake me ...............


No chance of that , its your build of the Megane i have been using all season :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> Edited for accuracy


at least all my team mates are still in this country ! unlike some :lol:

you scared your last one so much he doesnt even play xbox anymore!


----------



## John74

Provisional list of tracks for Season 5

1, Mugello Club Circuit 1.79m 20 laps x2
2, Indianapolis GP Circuit 2.6m 14 laps x2
3, Sebring Full Circuit 3.7m 10 laps x2
4, Sunset Peninsula Club Circuit Reverse 1.94m 19 laps x2
5, Nurburgring GP Short Circuit 2.24m 16 laps x2
6, Bernese Alps Festival Circuit 3.63m 10 laps x2
7, Iberian Full Circuit Reverse 1.49m 24 laps x2
8, Sedona Club Circuit Reverse 2.02m 18 laps x2
9, Maple Valley Full Circuit Reverse 3m 12 laps x2
10, Camino Full Circuit Reverse 1.8m 20 laps x2
11, Hockenheimring National Circuit 2.29m 16 laps x2
12, Road America 4.05m 9 laps x2
13, Road Atlanta Club 1.77m 20 laps x2
14, Laguna Seca 2.24m 16 laps x2
15, Silverstone GP Circuit 3.19m 11 laps x2

Only a first draft so may change the order of the races. 

Should help you choose cars and team mates for next season :driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

List of movers and shakers. Please keep up dated and John can update for next season on first page.

*Name (GamerTag) = Sell your self*

Myself (Skillz_Tom) = Seasoned pro 1 Team Championship all round awsome guy! 
Dean (DeanR32) = Sacked by the above due to letting the above pick the car  haha
John (John74) = *cough* sacked due to not pulling his weight(not tuning car)
Matty (Matty03??) = *cough* sacked due to the above.

etc

*The Team List:*

Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)


----------



## Matty03g

List of movers and shakers. Please keep up dated and John can update for next season on first page.

Name (GamerTag) = Sell your self

Myself (Skillz_Tom) = Seasoned pro 1 Team Championship all round awsome guy! 
Dean (DeanR32) = Sacked by the above due to letting the above pick the car haha
John (John74) = *cough* sacked due to not pulling his weight(not tuning car or PAINT JOB * cough*)
Matty (Matty03??) = *cough* sacked due to the above.

etc

The Team List:

Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)


----------



## dean j

No.1 drivers don't get sacked by number twos!

I'll take anyone to be fair. Look where I am in the team championship with my current team mate!

And you can even pick the car!

And I reckon everyone should choose someone they haven't been paired up with before. Just to mix it up.


----------



## dean j

And nurburgring short??? You can't do short versions of the best circuits!

Tracks that should be full.

Maple valley
Nurburgring
Mugello
Sebring
Catalunya
Suzuka
Hockenheimring


----------



## Matty03g

How long do we get to to pick cars and team mates Bernie. 

Plus I quite like the club circuits dean as they seem to suit my driving style


----------



## dean j

What happened to George Dawes with the scores???

And seeing as I've been bumped by my team mate, anyone who wants a new partner, let me know!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Your havent been bumped... more like replaced ... haha

Dont worry we have one more race


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> What happened to George Dawes with the scores???
> 
> And seeing as I've been bumped by my team mate, anyone who wants a new partner, let me know!


Me and you could team up dean if you want, but no making me look bad with those silly quick times you get :lol:


----------



## wildwash

If I take dean as my team mate I really should give him my wifi password so he can actualy get online lol


----------



## wildwash

List of movers and shakers. Please keep up dated and John can update for next season on first page.

Name (GamerTag) = Sell your self

Myself (Skillz_Tom) = Seasoned pro 1 Team Championship all round awsome guy! 
Dean (DeanR32) = Sacked by the above due to letting the above pick the car haha
John (John74) = *cough* sacked due to not pulling his weight(not tuning car or PAINT JOB * cough*)
Matty (Matty03??) = *cough* sacked due to the above.
Wil (wilDtub) = lets face it, bit of a cowboy..and spends more time doing paint and designs than tuning cars but seems to wing it somehow
etc

The Team List:

Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)


----------



## dean j

I don't want to pick anyone. I just want someone to say I'm their team mate. Then they tell me what cars we have to test. If you say I'm with you Matty, then get building our car!

I will say though, I do fancy RWD though, but whoever I'm with, just show me that FWD is the future!


----------



## VXR.Tom

If we are all putting ourselves back on the market I shall join the list too:

List of movers and shakers. Please keep up dated and John can update for next season on first page.

Name (GamerTag) = Sell your self

Myself (Skillz_Tom) = Seasoned pro 1 Team Championship all round awsome guy! 
Dean (DeanR32) = Sacked by the above due to letting the above pick the car haha
John (John74) = *cough* sacked due to not pulling his weight(not tuning car or PAINT JOB * cough*)
Matty (Matty03??) = *cough* sacked due to the above.
Wil (wilDtub) = lets face it, bit of a cowboy..and spends more time doing paint and designs than tuning cars but seems to wing it somehow
etc
Tom (TomTom030790) Prefer life the wrong way up.....

The Team List:

Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> I don't want to pick anyone. I just want someone to say I'm their team mate. Then they tell me what cars we have to test. If you say I'm with you Matty, then get building our car!
> 
> I will say though, I do fancy RWD though, but whoever I'm with, just show me that FWD is the future!


I'm leaning towards rwd as fwd is a bit boring tbh, so Ill start building the dream machine this week


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> I'm leaning towards rwd as fwd is a bit boring tbh, so Ill start building the dream machine this week


No Beemers aloud !!


----------



## DAN019780

List of movers and shakers. Please keep up dated and John can update for next season on first page.

Name (GamerTag) = Sell your self

Myself (Skillz_Tom) = Seasoned pro 1 Team Championship all round awsome guy! 
Dean (DeanR32) = Sacked by the above due to letting the above pick the car haha
John (John74) = *cough* sacked due to not pulling his weight(not tuning car or PAINT JOB * cough*)
Matty (Matty03??) = *cough* sacked due to the above.
Wil (wilDtub) = lets face it, bit of a cowboy..and spends more time doing paint and designs than tuning cars but seems to wing it somehow
etc
Tom (TomTom030790) Prefer life the wrong way up.....
Dan (dan019780) specialist in magic brakes!! 

The Team List:

Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)


----------



## admg1

List of movers and shakers. Please keep up dated and John can update for next season on first page.

Name (GamerTag) = Sell your self

Myself (Skillz_Tom) = Seasoned pro 1 Team Championship all round awsome guy! 
Dean (DeanR32) = Sacked by the above due to letting the above pick the car haha
John (John74) = *cough* sacked due to not pulling his weight(not tuning car or PAINT JOB * cough*)
Matty (Matty03??) = *cough* sacked due to the above.
Wil (wilDtub) = lets face it, bit of a cowboy..and spends more time doing paint and designs than tuning cars but seems to wing it somehow
etc
Tom (TomTom030790) Prefer life the wrong way up.....
Dan (dan019780) specialist in magic brakes!! 
Adam (admg1) Original magic brake specialist 
The Team List:

Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)


----------



## mlister5500

List of movers and shakers. Please keep up dated and John can update for next season on first page.



Name (GamerTag) = Sell your self



Myself (Skillz_Tom) = Seasoned pro 1 Team Championship all round awsome guy! 

Dean (DeanR32) = Sacked by the above due to letting the above pick the car haha

John (John74) = *cough* sacked due to not pulling his weight(not tuning car or PAINT JOB * cough*)

Matty (Matty03??) = *cough* sacked due to the above.

Wil (wilDtub) = lets face it, bit of a cowboy..and spends more time doing paint and designs than tuning cars but seems to wing it somehow

etc

Tom (TomTom030790) Prefer life the wrong way up.....

Dan (dan019780) specialist in magic brakes!! 

Adam (admg1) Original magic brake specialist 

Dave5500 always on the grid (somewhere)


The Team List:



Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)


----------



## Matty03g

Found toms new team mate :lol:


----------



## Tank

Bit more mellow than the team mate he has now (dean)


----------



## IntrAphasE

sorry for the delay guys had a mad few days but the scores are up 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## John74

June 2nd Detailing World BTCC Season 5 Round 1 starts , gives everyone 3 weekends to get everything sorted once Season 4 finishes.


----------



## IntrAphasE

were starting on a wednesday?

the 2nd thats better


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> sorry for the delay guys had a mad few days but the scores are up
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


Dean you would have been 11 points ahead of me instead of just 3 if you had not rolled it in race 2 :lol: all down to the last race no preasure then :thumb: :driver:


----------



## John74

IntrAphasE said:


> were starting on a wednesday?


Yes just to mess you up , was looking at something else when i posted lol :lol:


----------



## dean j

John74 said:


> Dean you would have been 11 points ahead of me instead of just 3 if you had not rolled it in race 2 :lol: all down to the last race no preasure then :thumb: :driver:


Yeah, ain't that a *****!

So pole and fastest laps aside, if you win, I have to come second? I must finish no less than one place behind you I think?


----------



## Lloyd71

EDIT: Never mind, I got it working, joined the club.


----------



## IntrAphasE

to help the top 3 after race one on sunday i will tell you what you need to do to win

but what i can tell you is this 
dean needs to score more than 16 points to improve his score over both races so he cant finish 8th or below in both races
john needs to score more than 16 points to improve his score over both races so he cant finish 8th or below in both races
tank needs to score more than 17 points to improve his score over both races so he cant finish 7th or below in one race and 8th or below in the other

will and dano could win if the top 3 fail to improve there scores and either gets a max points night 

ian can win if dean john tank will and dano all fail to improve there scores and gets max points


----------



## Lloyd71

I test drove the Honda Civic that John put up in the club garage and couldn't get it to go any faster than a 2:11 on the Nurburgring circuit we used last week. I literally cannot get it to go any faster. Is there a way of racing against one of your ghost cars or something? I can't figure out where I'm losing speed so drastically so it would be interesting to see someone to drive the same car or similar to see how quickly they're taking the corners etc.


----------



## IntrAphasE

dont worry about last week focus on this weeks race around road atlanta remember this is our 3rd season of racing the A class cars so we know how to get everything out the tunes and out the cars 
i will try to get on before sunday lloyd if you see me on give me a shout and i will do what i can to help


----------



## Lloyd71

You guys have had ages driving them sure, but 3 seconds down from someone in a 580 rated car is worse than just being out of practice, it's like the handbrake is stuck on! :lol:

Has anyone done any testing on the new track yet?


----------



## dean j

I'd practice somewhere else if I were you. 

Or try driving Dans white megane. I had my first go in a megane and did a 2.08 straight out the bag with it. 

It's an easy car to drive


----------



## Tank

Have a go in my ibiza its a fast setup


----------



## wildwash

I can be online Thursday evening if you wanted to have a little race, go on the leader boards, check out next weeks track and filter the results to club if you can..or friends and have a look at what times we can do..wouldn't try and beat the best time as that may have been a fluke or just 'their' track try beat 3rd best time.. 

Now ghosts, they used to save to the leaderboards but a few years back they did an update that stopped this..if you can find one of our laps from long enough ago you should be able to click on it and where you get options like'launch this race' you should find 'race this ghost' but like I say it needs to be an old one.

If your online on Thursday I would set the lobby to collisions off and then it ghosts so you can get right with the other car and shadow the driving lines of the other person to see if it helps.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Team Awsome is born !!! 

01/05/2013.

Weight is between 2200 and 3000kgs 

although it has a loose back end so im told...


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Team Awsome is born !!!
> 
> 01/05/2013.
> 
> Weight is between 2200 and 3000kgs
> 
> although it has a loose back end so im told...


New team mates don't start till 9.30 pm Sunday Thomas. 

My guess is will or bernie


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> New team mates don't start till 9.30 pm Sunday Thomas.
> 
> My guess is will or bernie


Teams dont become offical till sunday but just like in F1 its always good to plan for next season early.

:thumb:

I couldnt possably tell you but the press will be told in due time....


----------



## John74

Drum roll please............

Can you really keep a secret that long ? 

I have a good idea who I'm expecting you to team up with .

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> Team Awsome is born !!!
> 
> 01/05/2013.
> 
> Weight is between 2200 and 3000kgs
> 
> although it has a loose back end so im told...


Thought you weren't doing RWD again?


----------



## Lloyd71

I'm such a pleb; I forgot I'm not even going to be at home this Sunday, I'll be 160 miles away. :lol:


----------



## admg1

I've just had confirmation that team green racing is no more 

So if anybody would like a brake and lag specialist to team up with them next season, I'm your man :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

admg1 said:


> I've just had confirmation that team green racing is no more
> 
> So if anybody would like a brake and lag specialist to team up with them next season, I'm your man :lol:


I thought you had your new router !!! no more lag issues.


----------



## wildwash

I hope you are in a fwd skills Tom, had some great results and consistent race pace..the rwd cars just didn't treat you so well and I want to see your name back up the top..


Now on a new note
--------------------------
Teams of three. I was thinking about how this can be best kept fair if the rules don't already state how this will be done?

Option one - only the best two results count on the teams championship table but all three get their own individual drivers points

Option two - before the race starts its decided which two has the scores used?

Option three - an average of all three drivers. This does mean the team of three could never score in the team championship a 1,2 as if they got first second and third, the average would be second place all round?

What else? 

Just want to make sure if my dreams come true and I get a team of three that the scores will be as fair to everyone as they should be.. And I am assuming we will still run a drop score system so the pressure to make every race is lifted for people with more of a life than me lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

wildwash said:


> I hope you are in a fwd skills Tom, had some great results and consistent race pace..the rwd cars just didn't treat you so well and I want to see your name back up the top..
> 
> Now on a new note
> --------------------------
> Teams of three. I was thinking about how this can be best kept fair if the rules don't already state how this will be done?
> 
> Option one - only the best two results count on the teams championship table but all three get their own individual drivers points
> 
> Option two - before the race starts its decided which two has the scores used?
> 
> Option three - an average of all three drivers. This does mean the team of three could never score in the team championship a 1,2 as if they got first second and third, the average would be second place all round?
> 
> What else?
> 
> Just want to make sure if my dreams come true and I get a team of three that the scores will be as fair to everyone as they should be.. And I am assuming we will still run a drop score system so the pressure to make every race is lifted for people with more of a life than me lol


im sure john posted it but for teams of 3 its the two highest scores that count towards the teams championship


----------



## John74

With teams of three its the top two in the drivers championship that count towards the teams championship. Idea is two experienced drivers can take a rookie teammate without them sacrificing their teams championships hopes while they help the rookie get upto speed over the season. Also not to give teams of three an unfair advantage in the teams championship battle.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Matty03g

Threesomes should be banned, someone allways gets heartbroken :lol:


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> I thought you had your new router !!! no more lag issues.


Hopefully (touch wood) I shouldn't have anymore lag issues. I just thought it would be a fun way to sell myself to a potential new teammate.


----------



## John74

So far it looks like the only team staying the same is Ian and Tank going for what could be a third teams win. 

Not sure about Dave and H unless I have missed a post.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> So far it looks like the only team staying the same is Ian and Tank going for what could be a third teams win.


Are me and ben the only other other team to have won the team champs ?

roll on next season then  Go for a second !


----------



## dean j

I'd make em split up, if everybody else is. Or maybe you must change either your car or your partner for someone in the bottom 6 of you're in the top 6. 

Just a few suggestions to mull over!


----------



## Tank

Dean your just gutted you cant win the team champs lol tbh though we are changing cars anyway plus there isnt alot left that me and ian can choose that can keep the pace


----------



## Tom_the_great

Ian and tank are going down so its fine .

John what race will be be doing after we have finished.

can we please do a race where we are all in the same car like a standard s class or a class but allow paint jobs. could be a good way to introduce new teams without givin car choices away


----------



## dean j

I wasn't thinking of that tank. When you weigh it up, changing team mates limits the car choice a bit further. I reckon the best cars have been used by someone in the last few seasons. 

Just seems the choices are quite limited to use something unique now. 

I'll win the team championship next season anyway. I got a team mate that can drive a bit!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Oi dean i always said you can drive just not as good as me dont put your self down


----------



## admg1

I think any of the top six going together shouldn't be allowed  :wave:

Seriously though, it doesn't bother me at all.
I'm going to dominate next season anyway winning the drivers and team championship all on my own :driver: :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well you would always be welcome as a 3rd driver with me and tank Mr Magic Brakes


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the kind offer Mr scores on the doors :thumb:
I might just take you up on that offer if I don't manage to team up with anybody.


----------



## dean j

I'm sure you'll find someone to drive with mate. 

I can't wait to see who's paired up with who!


----------



## mlister5500

I think me and h will be running with each other again.


----------



## Matty03g

I heard a rumor today about an ex team green racer 

Also if more than 2 teams want the same car (* cough BMW *) who gets first pick?


----------



## wildwash

I don't mind taking the first pick for the BMW Matty.

For season 3 was it not 'person who finished higher gets the choice' ? Did also hear John mention first come first served. If so.. dibs! Lol


Edit this is for the m3 e46 shape right? Your welcome to the newer BMW 1 series


----------



## dean j

I'm looking forward to finding out what I'm driving next season!


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> I'm looking forward to finding out what I'm driving next season!


All in good time dean.  trying to find out what the competition is driving first, lol


----------



## admg1

I'm pretty certain it's whoever finishes highest gets the first choice of a car if more than two teams want that manufacture of car.

So in that case I might as well team up with John so we can have a BMW and Matt and Dean can have the other :devil: :wave:


----------



## John74

Only had one person telling me what car they are planning to run next season and making sure it was still up for grabs so far


----------



## dean j

So is it one model of car on the grid?

And we need to sort out a car cleaning session at yours Will. My missus will start refusing to get in it soon!


----------



## John74

Max of two teams running any make of car.


----------



## wildwash

Yea no worries dean, now the sun is starting to come out more and more it's a nice time to start showing your car a little love.. Though Steve isn't about to help with it for a while, Will you be heading over for wax stock this year? Think tank mentioned that Ian might be going along too? Have a forza racing meet at the show lol


----------



## dean j

Yeah I could do. Give the skyline a good run out!

Not sure about the petrol to get there though!

Infact, I need to do the skyline too. I want the paint as good as it can be for when I get the arches done so the paint is as best a match as it can be. 

I'll pay for your help too man!


----------



## wildwash

1/2 price for championship winners..are you in it to win it tomorrow night? Last season this track denied you the win when you clipped the curb second corner and broke your car..confident?


----------



## dean j

Oh yeah! You've brought back all the heartbreak again. I let that car down last season.threw away loads of points!

I'm going all guns blazing tomorrow night!


----------



## John74

Anyone on tonight for some testing ?


----------



## John74

12:00 is the first BTCC race on itv4 just to get you in the mood for tonight's season 4 final round.


----------



## Matty03g

Well was a good first race, gutted for Jordan though , Hope he gets some better luck in race 2 
Thought onslow- cole had a great first race


----------



## John74

TOC is having a good day , looking forward to race 3 

Been trying to work out what the top six can do in tonight's race , think I will give up before my head explodes :banghead:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Well was a good first race, gutted for Jordan though , Hope he gets some better luck in race 2
> Thought onslow- cole had a great first race


He had an even better second race.
What happened to Jordan in the first race? I was standing at the complex so didn't see what happened. 
Also what happened to Kaye in the second race?


----------



## John74

Jordan tyre punctured on the final lap , Kaye pulled off so guessing driveshaft failure again.


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> He had an even better second race.
> What happened to Jordan in the first race? I was standing at the complex so didn't see what happened.
> Also what happened to Kaye in the second race?


Jordan got a puncture on the last lap mate. Not sure about Kaye.

Just read Johns post instead ^^^^^^ we posted together lol


----------



## DAN019780

Can't see me catching the top 3 and Ian going to be dangerous with only 12 points as hes lowest score plus its going to be really close between me and Will only a few points between us


----------



## Tank

Going to be a good final race i think


----------



## wildwash

My highlight of todays porsche carrera cup race

Flag waving


Walking backwards with the flag


over she goes


made me laugh.. i must be an evil person


----------



## John74

Yep the big kid in me had a good chuckle at that


----------



## dean j

Just getting the kids to bed. 5 mins late


----------



## admg1

I'm running about ten mins late. If I'm not on by 8.10pm, start without me.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Well what a season of racing that was

So for the Final time For this season 4 BTCC here are the scores

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## DAN019780

Thanks for doing the scores all season Ian and thanks to John for hosting etc 

Well done John for another championship win and well done Ian and tank for winning the team championship 

I had a nightmare last round one of those nights was hoping to improve on last seasons 6ith but it wasn't to be I will have to try even harder for season 5 and push the top 5 even harder


----------



## Matty03g

Well done John for the championships:thumb:

Thanks for the scores Ian and thanks to John and Ian for organising etc:thumb:

Thanks to Dave and will for the cracking photos every week except last week

Was a good final race in the megane but still got my number 8. Gonna try and jump up the table a bit in season 5


----------



## John74

That was by far the toughest season we have done yet, everyone was so quick it was a real challenge to overtake anyone.

Have to say I was lucky to win that one , if Dean hadn't rolled at the Nurburgring in race two and Tank hadn't had a nightmare final race I could have finished third in the final standings.

Season 5 starts soon and so far it looks like we could have a nice mix of cars on the grid again.


----------



## IntrAphasE

I want to echo john on just how tough that season was I want to congratulate everyone on taking part and making the racing what it is 
So lets look forward to season 5 which will be even tougher I feel


----------



## admg1

Congratulations to John for winning the drivers championship and Ian and lee for winning the team championship :thumb:

Thanks to John and Ian for organising it and for doing the scores.
Thanks to Will and Dave for doing the photos.

Hopefully I'll have a bit more luck next season and actually finish a few more races further up the grid.
Roll on next season :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

admg1 said:


> Congratulations to John for winning the drivers championship and Ian and lee for winning the team championship :thumb:
> 
> Thanks to John and Ian for organising it and for doing the scores.
> Thanks to Will and Dave for doing the photos.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a bit more luck next season and actually finish a few more races further up the grid.
> Roll on next season :thumb:


just try not to choose a car that rolls as easy as the ibiza did lol


----------



## John74

I should be online later if anyone wants to do some racing/testing ( pace or rolling ) .


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> I should be online later if anyone wants to do some racing/testing ( pace or rolling ) .


i will be around from about 7 i should think


----------



## wildwash

List of movers and shakers. Please keep up dated and John can update for next season on first page.



Name (GamerTag) = Sell your self



Myself (Skillz_Tom) = Seasoned pro 1 Team Championship all round awsome guy! 

Dean (DeanR32) = Sacked by the above due to letting the above pick the car haha

John (John74) = *cough* sacked due to not pulling his weight(not tuning car or PAINT JOB * cough*)

Matty (Matty03??) = *cough* sacked due to the 


Tom (TomTom030790) Prefer life the wrong way up.....

Adam (admg1) Original magic brake specialist 

Dave5500 always on the grid (somewhere)


The Team List:



Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)

WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3


----------



## DAN019780

Looks like the cats out of the bag then lol


----------



## admg1

I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but I've changed my mind and decided to stay with Dan for next season  :lol:























Only joking :wave:

After last seasons shenanigans, I've decided that the first test that any car has is the roll test. If it rolls it won't get picked :lol:


----------



## John74

I keep trying cars but not sold on anything just yet.


----------



## wildwash

There are still many perfectly good FWD cars and RWD cars that could be used for any one still unsure what to pick for next season..and I also recommend doing your testing on more than one track to compare times,not that I need to tell any of you this as everyone made some cracking choices last season and drove them well.

Think my inbox is broken as I haven't revived any messages asking for a setup on the dodge, so if you didnt get one from TomTom act quick before someone else locks it in


----------



## Tom_the_great

List of movers and shakers. Please keep up dated and John can update for next season on first page.


The Team List:


Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)


WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3 
Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe


----------



## Matty03g

List of movers and shakers. Please keep up dated and John can update for next season on first page.

John (John74) = *cough* sacked due to not pulling his weight(not tuning car or PAINT JOB * cough*)


Adam (admg1) Original magic brake specialist 

Dave5500 always on the grid (somewhere)


The Team List:



Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)

WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3

Dean(deanr32) & Matty(matty03g) = team...... Car .......

Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe


----------



## IntrAphasE

List of movers and shakers. Please keep up dated and John can update for next season on first page.

John (John74) = *cough* sacked due to not pulling his weight(not tuning car or PAINT JOB * cough*)

Adam (admg1) Original magic brake specialist

Dave5500 always on the grid (somewhere)

The Team List:

Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)

WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3 
Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe
Dean(deanr32) & Matty(matty03g) = team...... Car .......
*Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design*


----------



## admg1

The Team List:


Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)


WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3 
Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe
Dean(deanr32) & Matty(matty03g) = team...... Car .......
Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design
John74 & admg1 = Team 4x champion and the roly poly kid - car TBC


----------



## Tom_the_great

Haha its not very catchy tho is it adam maybe shorted too 

Team bringing up the rear...


----------



## John74

The Team List:


Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)


WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3 
Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe
Dean(deanr32) & Matty(matty03g) = team...... Car .......
Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design
John74 & admg1 = Team Brakes are for girls - car TBC


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> Haha its not very catchy tho is it adam maybe shorted too
> 
> Team bringing up the rear...


Well I was going to put Team f###king awesome but I didn't want to show off :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

The Team List:


Driver 1 & Driver 2 = (Team Name)


WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3 
Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe
DeanR32 & Matty03g = Team Heartbreakers - Car TBC
Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design
John74 & admg1 = Team Brakes are for girls - car TBC


----------



## IntrAphasE

for anyone still looking the Lexus is now in the club garage


----------



## wildwash

Kia huh nice choice, I think you guys will do well in that. Can't wait to see everyone's new paint schemes!


----------



## John74

Paint , not even sorted a car yet lol


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Paint , not even sorted a car yet lol


Your new team mate messing you around already John


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Your new team mate messing you around already John


Well some of us have other priorities other than ourselves to worry about 

Anyways get back to work b1tch, you don't have time to be looking at forums :devil:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Well some of us have other priorities other than ourselves to worry about
> 
> Anyways get back to work b1tch, you don't have time to be looking at forums :devil:


Ok boss ill get back to it right away:tumbleweed:


----------



## Tank

Ive given ian the easel palette and brushes, see what happens with the Very Old Looking Vehicular Object lol


----------



## wildwash

Who did the paint on the Lexus? That think was nasty to take pictures of with it's paint on carbon weave. Not that I am too worried this season as I struggled to find the time to do the pictures last season even with sharing the job with Dave, so I need to find someone else to pass on some of the photo settings for different tracks unless Dave is taking on the job full time?


----------



## mlister5500

No I'm not doing photos this season got too much on.


----------



## wildwash

Ok so we need someone to step up to the pictures, although I don't have time to do them myself, I will find time for anyone who wound like tips and pointers and any help with them.


----------



## IntrAphasE

as always will it was me that did the paint and if no body else steps forwards to do them i will but the scores will come first


----------



## wildwash

Did you do the teg in season one? The meatball wagon looked good and I liked your scoob so in sure you will do a great job on the Volvo... Just FYI Volvo was Latin for 'I roll' 

Just saying...


----------



## Tank

Lol can say that the volvo doesnt roll


----------



## wildwash

Tank said:


> Lol can say that the volvo doesnt roll


Yet...


----------



## admg1

Tank said:


> Lol can say that the volvo doesnt roll


I bet I could get it to roll :lol:


----------



## Tank

It weighs alot lol it flattens the apex's


----------



## wildwash

That sounds good, but TomTom + maple valley + volvo = still un-rollerball?


----------



## IntrAphasE

wildwash said:


> That sounds good, but TomTom + maple valley + volvo = still un-rollerball?


I doubt even that would get a roll will and yeah I always painted my own its a fantastic paint job this time not a mad rush like the lexarse the volvo will be a thing of beauty which most people will only see the rear off till its disapeers into the distance


----------



## John74

At least you will like the look of it when Tank leaves you behind


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> At least you will like the look of it when Tank leaves you behind


yep something like that john :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

I don't mind doing half the photos if someone does the other half.


----------



## DAN019780

Talking of rolling has anyone managed to roll the mighty m3 yet ? Don't think I could take anymore rolling:doublesho 

I like your confidence Ian but I've got a feeling the top 4 aren't going to have it all their own way this season :devil:


----------



## John74

Never managed to roll the M3 even around Maple Valley , spin on the other hand


----------



## DAN019780

Yeah you've only got to touch abit of grass or curb and round you go ha ha need a bit more time in it to tame the beast


----------



## IntrAphasE

DAN019780 said:


> Talking of rolling has anyone managed to roll the mighty m3 yet ? Don't think I could take anymore rolling:doublesho
> 
> I like your confidence Ian but I've got a feeling the top 4 aren't going to have it all their own way this season :devil:


if you wasnt confident of the car and your abilitys why race got to have the confidence

and i got some lovely easy to drive m3 setups were even h didnt spin it

tell you what matty you do half photos I will do the other half hows that


----------



## DAN019780

IntrAphasE said:


> if you wasnt confident of the car and your abilitys why race got to have the confidence
> 
> and i got some lovely easy to drive m3 setups were even h didnt spin it
> 
> tell you what matty you do half photos I will do the other half hows that


Ill try one of those setups if you don't mind sending one over every time I stiffen the car up to stop the back end sliding about the car seems to understeer badly trying to get a mixture of both takes time


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> That sounds good, but TomTom + maple valley + volvo = still un-rollerball?


Admg and Dano rolled more than me last season


----------



## IntrAphasE

dano I will give you a tip your doing the wrong thing to try control the rear


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> tell you what matty you do half photos I will do the other half hows that


Sounds good to me Ian, :thumb:

Also I sorted the cortina out for dano and admg in the retro season 3 but I refuse to do it on the m3 for him and I think you shouldn't help him as he is your competition for a podium finish this season


----------



## IntrAphasE

if you want to send me your tune dano I will take a look but sending you one of my tunes hmmmmmmmm that is a different matter all together


----------



## admg1

Don't worry Dan, I'll send you a tune over


----------



## DAN019780

How much for a tune then Ian ????? 

Not sure i trust adam sending me a tune after I dissolved team green racing


----------



## IntrAphasE

I will come up with something dano im sure
I will put a tune on my storefront for you dano I will dial it for mugello club for you to try you should be able to work out rough settings from telemetry


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> I will come up with something dano im sure


:spam::spam:

Don't do it Ian :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> :spam::spam:
> 
> Don't do it Ian :lol:


im not he got to do all the work just needs to buy it from storefront when I done it (not cheap either) lol then got either 1 tune all season or got to work it out

best I can do could alway try the lexarse from club garage might get something useful from that


----------



## DAN019780

Your not going to make this easy for me are you Ian iam sure Ill be able to work it out:doublesho


----------



## IntrAphasE

am I f**k going to make it easy im like a strict teacher will show you the way and give you everything your going to need but aint doing it for you lol


----------



## admg1

IntrAphasE said:


> am I f**k going to make it easy im like a strict teacher And you've been a very naughty boy. I will show you the way and give you everything your going to need.


:doublesho bloody hell :doublesho
Can we keep that sort of talk private :lol:


----------



## wildwash

I have a really hot tune for the m3 I had it at about 80% at the start of last season do bottled it and went FWD but had Steve round one night and we worked on it for a bit and I would say 98% tuned to suit my driving style so I had to have it this season..still online tonight dano?


----------



## DAN019780

I will be Will about 7ish hopefully c u then


----------



## Tank

Dont do it ian i gave dano an ibiza tune last season and he was a rocket lol


----------



## DAN019780

Tank said:


> Dont do it ian i gave dano an ibiza tune last season and he was a rocket lol


ssshhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tank said:


> Dont do it ian i gave dano an ibiza tune last season and he was a rocket lol


yep but we both still beat him lol


----------



## Tank

Only because dano had issues with damping rate and corners lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

that is true but still m3 v s60 I know who winning that 

and it aint german


----------



## DAN019780

IntrAphasE said:


> that is true but still m3 v s60 I know who winning that
> 
> and it aint german


I wouldn't be to sure about that guys just done a few test races with Will and the m3 is running sweet better than that Swedish s#*t heap lol


----------



## admg1

I don't know why you two are b1tching about your cars for because you both know I'm with the number 1 driver, so we'll have the number 1 car :wave:


----------



## Tank

Haha the tune we are testing with we chef'd up in about 2 mins


----------



## Matty03g

Talking of no. 1 and no. 2 drivers, who no.1 and no.2 out of dano-will and Ian- tank


----------



## wildwash

Matty03g said:


> Talking of no. 1 and no. 2 drivers, who no.1 and no.2 out of dano-will and Ian- tank


Can...worms

Open


----------



## John74

Simple championship standings from season 4 gives you the drivers 1 & 2 within the team


----------



## wildwash

John74 said:


> Simple championship standings from season 4 gives you the drivers 1 & 2 within the team


Dano = # 1
Wil = # 2

Checked the scores again after I spoke to dano and mine is correct, 299 as shown, but dano scored 300 not the 298 shown...dammit!

I have some car numbers to change.


----------



## wildwash

And unless I am missing something..John might not have won? I don't 342 as stated when I add them all up..I get 333 meaning dean who's score seems right to me got 334.. Beating John by 2 points


----------



## DAN019780

That can of worms is getting bigger lol !!!!!!!

Think we might need a recount


----------



## Matty03g

I get John at 342 will but Ian 300 not 312 and makes him joint with dano :doublesho

Plus tank needs another 3 points but the rest seem right to me :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

So to my calculations..

John - 342 
Dean - 334
Tank - 333 (not 329)
Ian - 300 (not 312)
Dano - 300 (not 298)
Wil - 299
Dave - 288 (not 287)
TomTom - 228


Johns was right,my bad
Haven't yet checked others


----------



## Matty03g

I still get John at 342 will :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Yea he is in my round one race one I had 17 + 13 = 20 I have spotted my mistake there.. So johns is right, but what do you get for the others?


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> Yea he is in my round one race one I had 17 + 13 = 20 I have spotted my mistake there.. So johns is right, but what do you get for the others?


I agree with you on rest will, just johns was wrong

Also I had 400 points :lol:


----------



## John74

I will go through all the scores shortly and throw a calculator at Mr scores when I see him .


----------



## wildwash

Ian will still be 4th as he got 5 first places to Dano's 2 first place finishes but very close.


----------



## John74

Right scores checked , corrected and updated for both drivers and teams championships.


----------



## Marty11

Any body up for some practice??


----------



## dean j

Ill pop on tonight. She's out tonight so I can throw the kids in bed and get on. 

Hopefully!


----------



## wildwash

I can't make tonight as the Xbox is packed up, driving up to the to be inlaws tomorrow so the other half can go wedding dress shopping so I'll be online Saturday day doing some testing and tuning online..taking a headset incase I can catch any of you guys online?


----------



## John74

I should be on later , just spent last 18 hours at work and been up for last 26 hours. No time to sleep just yet as I'm out to the cinema soon. Who needs sleep anyway lol .


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will people be on this evening?


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Will people be on this evening?


Ill be on mate :thumb: about 7.30


----------



## John74

Well I plan to be on for 8.


----------



## admg1

I'll be on in about 20 mins


----------



## VXR.Tom

Well next season could be interesting - field seems very very close again!


----------



## Tank

Sorry didnt make it for testing still got a hangover its bad


----------



## John74

I won't be around next Sunday as I'm racing RC cars at Eastbourne and won't get back and walk the dog before 8 . So anyone with a good solid connection fancies hosting they can do. Who knows we might find someone who everyone can connect to very easy. Saying that I don't think anyone had any problems on Sunday.


----------



## Tom_the_great

I'll host John, put the new router though its paces ! 60meg connection is sound its the upload im wanting to sort out haha


----------



## wildwash

But if you host Tom you may only set each race to one lap long as last night 5/6 was just to many..


----------



## Tom_the_great

Don't worry about it Will if i host you wont be invited  haha

on the serious side ill go with what ever people ask for... all i know is when dean drops out well do the nurbergring


----------



## Matty03g

Well I'm no nearer what car to pick, let's hope dean finds a gem from somewhere!!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> Well I'm no nearer what car to pick, let's hope dean finds a gem from somewhere!!!


Well you can stay away from mine !!!! :devil: or there be trouble 

ps ill be around tonight if anyone is on for some testing *of other cars* :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

ps current list of cars and teams.

WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3 
Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe
DeanR32 & Matty03g = Team Heartbreakers - Car TBC
Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design
John74 & admg1 = Team Brakes are for girls - car TBC


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be on tonight for anyone wanting a bit of a race / testing.


----------



## VXR.Tom

ps current list of cars and teams.

WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3 
Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe
DeanR32 & Matty03g = Team Heartbreakers - Car TBC
Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design
John74 & admg1 = Team Brakes are for girls - car TBC
Dave5500 + H = Car TBC


----------



## admg1

Well me and John have short listed it down to 3 now.
M3
Forte Koupe
S60r

We've just got to decide which one now


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Well you can stay away from mine !!!! :devil: or there be trouble
> 
> ps ill be around tonight if anyone is on for some testing *of other cars* :thumb:


Your Kia is not quick enough for me and dean Thomas, won't be able to get on tonight as I'm off to emirates to watch arsenal secure champions league football for next season I hope


----------



## wildwash

I am surprised no one is putting names down for the Chevy which almost won season one or the Lexus that tank and Ian blew us all away with on the team championship last season. These are good cars.. Also the vw rocco which is just so easy to drive..tried and tested cars here, should be good choices.

I also rate the Clio 10 very high, tough little car and doesn't get knocked off the track with a little bump as its sturdy.. Someone should pick a Honda? Two teg's in season one and I think 2 civics? Come on the v-tech


----------



## admg1

I think it's because some teams want to use cars that haven't been used before, just to keep things different.

Anyways, who's to say a Chevy or Honda won't be on the grid this season


----------



## Tom_the_great

admg1 said:


> Well me and John have short listed it down to 3 now.
> M3
> Forte Koupe
> S60r
> 
> We've just got to decide which one now


Keep you mits off our kia ***** johns had it and pick your own car noth everyonr elses!! :devil:



Matty03g said:


> Your Kia is not quick enough for me and dean Thomas, won't be able to get on tonight as I'm off to emirates to watch arsenal secure champions league football for next season I hope


Next season mattu me am you team arsenaland I wish I could goto more games do you have season ticket ??


----------



## Matty03g

Must say a quite like the Clio which I tested last night, then again the civic was nice , oohhhh and the m3, cobalt :wall: 
i know ill pick 3 or 4 cars and pick 1 each week depending which one i fancy :speechles


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Keep you mits off our kia ***** johns had it and pick your own car noth everyonr elses!! :devil:
> 
> Next season mattu me am you team arsenaland I wish I could goto more games do you have season ticket ??


I wish I had a season ticket Tom, Im about 100000003333777444 in the queue :lol:
Plus team arsenal sounds good next season :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> Keep you mits off our kia ***** johns had it and pick your own car noth everyonr elses!! :devil:


Don't Worry Thomas I was only having a wind up 

We've got three different cars in mind.


----------



## John74

I'm not being blown away by any car I've tested so far, one car I wanted to run this season I've ended up not running.


----------



## Tom_the_great

admg1 said:


> Don't Worry Thomas I was only having a wind up
> 
> We've got three different cars in mind.


Good boy :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

I think different cars suit different people's driving style and abilities so one car might be good for someone and not so for someone else 

Mabey me and Will should try the Kia coupe :argie:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> I wish I had a season ticket Tom, Im about 100000003333777444 in the queue :lol:
> Plus team arsenal sounds good next season :thumb:


gutted i got told i had to sign up to be a gunner then wait 5 years then apply was like great! .... i know my company has various boxes and seats so im going to switch jobs and get em that way ... say its for the customers haha



DAN019780 said:


> Mabey me and Will should try the Kia coupe :argie:


if you dont want to walk again go right ahead ive threaten admg so just you watch it :devil:


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> if you dont want to walk again go right ahead ive threaten admg so just you watch it :devil:


Oh dear oh dear oh dear :wall:
You do know that Dans nickname is "The Pitbull" don't you. He has a tendency to lash out uncontrollably when provoked.
I think you've just lit the touch paper :wave: :lol:

Also I don't react kindly to being told what to do either, so I'd watch your rear view mirror from now on :devil:


----------



## DAN019780

admg1 said:


> Oh dear oh dear oh dear :wall:
> You do know that Dans nickname is "The Pitbull" don't you. He has a tendency to lash out uncontrollably when provoked.
> I think you've just lit the touch paper :wave: :lol:
> 
> Also I don't react kindly to being told what to do either, so I'd watch your rear view mirror from now on :devil:


Be careful mr green or ill have to tell everyone your nickname ????

Any way iam a good boy So don't worry Tom adam on the other hand !!!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

John can you pleaae post a track list for next season please cheers


----------



## mlister5500

Me and h are having the Kia


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good choice sir.


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> Me and h are having the Kia


 copy cats get your own car just like everyone jumping on my band wagon haha.

john next season first come first serve no 2 teams the same


----------



## VXR.Tom

WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3 
Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe
DeanR32 & Matty03g = Team Heartbreakers - Car TBC
Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design
John74 & admg1 = Team Brakes are for girls - car TBC
Dave5500 + Hardstaff87 - Kia Forte Koupe


----------



## mlister5500

Only joking


----------



## VXR.Tom

mlister5500 said:


> Only joking


Gwarnnnnnn :spam:


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> Only joking


Good boy dont make me set the pitbull on you ... I mean dano... haha 

Matty hope you enjoyed the game tonight... well jelous


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Good boy dont make me set the pitbull on you ... I mean dano... haha
> 
> Matty hope you enjoyed the game tonight... well jelous


Was a good game Thomas, loved it when we sang r u watching (x3) tottenham when we scored the forth


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> John can you pleaae post a track list for next season please cheers


From a lot of pages back

Provisional list of tracks for Season 5

1, Mugello Club Circuit 1.79m 20 laps x2
2, Indianapolis GP Circuit 2.6m 14 laps x2
3, Sebring Full Circuit 3.7m 10 laps x2
4, Sunset Peninsula Club Circuit Reverse 1.94m 19 laps x2
5, Nurburgring GP Short Circuit 2.24m 16 laps x2
6, Bernese Alps Festival Circuit 3.63m 10 laps x2
7, Iberian Full Circuit Reverse 1.49m 24 laps x2
8, Sedona Club Circuit Reverse 2.02m 18 laps x2
9, Maple Valley Full Circuit Reverse 3m 12 laps x2
10, Camino Full Circuit Reverse 1.8m 20 laps x2
11, Hockenheimring National Circuit 2.29m 16 laps x2
12, Road America 4.05m 9 laps x2
13, Road Atlanta Club 1.77m 20 laps x2
14, Laguna Seca 2.24m 16 laps x2
15, Silverstone GP Circuit 3.19m 11 laps x2

Might drop the Sedona race for another track yet and I may change the order slightly but the first round will stay as it is.


----------



## wildwash

Don't drop Sedona..it's dean's favourite! 

Drop hockenhiem, that track hates me..


----------



## Matty03g

Sorry dean but I like Sedona to, so I'd like it to stay to will.


----------



## admg1

I quite like Sedona as well.
I don't get on with hockenheim either. Every time we race it, I've been involved in some incident and I've never had a good finish there.


----------



## John74

WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3 
Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe
DeanR32 & Matty03g = Team Heartbreakers - Car TBC
Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design
John74 & admg1 = Team Brakes are for girls - Subaru Legacy B4 2.5
Dave5500 + Hardstaff87 - car


----------



## wildwash

Nice choice, I was close to picking that car before..felt like there was something there to be unlocked from that car.


Any news on more drivers this season? Return of Ben green or dubplate dan? Lloyd joining us? We should recruit a few more before the start.. Maybe edit the thread title to put (drivers now wanted) untill we start the next season for all our fellow detailers who see this thread?


----------



## John74

The legacy will be a good challenge to race this coming season , fast but harder to drive than the likes of the M3 or Volvo. 

No news on any new drivers , would be good to have Ben and Dan back again as both good to race with and Ben was more than fast enough to win it. Lloyd not seen him on the thread for a while hopefully he will race as all he needs is practice and I'm sure he will be on the pace. He was plenty fast on Forza 3 BTCC .


----------



## DAN019780

Me and adam have found dean and mattys car for next season parked up after secret testing !!!! A nice pink fiat 500


----------



## Matty03g

I thought you and admg were team tickled pink, so you would be better suited in that fiat :wave:

hang on, you split up team tickled pink didn't you pitbull :lol:


----------



## admg1

The only thing I see wrong with the Fiat is the illegal use of eyelashes to aid downforce at the front :lol:

I think I might join you and paint the Legacy pink


----------



## John74

Hopefully I will be online tonight at some point if anyone fancies some test races .


----------



## wildwash

Think I'm out tonight, but if I am home I will fire up the Xbox..what sort of time do you think?


----------



## Matty03g

I should get on tonight, need to sort out what car me and dean are driving, if its fwd we got it down to 2ish but rwd on the other hand god knows :lol:


----------



## mlister5500

I should be on around 7


----------



## admg1

I'll be on later on once the kids are in bed.
I need all the practice i can get and I've also got to carry on with the paintjob I'm doing at the moment.


----------



## IntrAphasE

i will be on most evenings next week except wednesday as off to see muse but if you see me online hit me up


----------



## dean j

Muse are ****

Knock it on the head!


----------



## mlister5500

John74 said:


> WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3
> Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe
> DeanR32 & Matty03g = Team Heartbreakers - Car TBC
> Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design
> John74 & admg1 = Team Brakes are for girls - Subaru Legacy B4 2.5
> Dave5500 + Hardstaff87 - mugen civic type r 3d 2010


----------



## wildwash

For real this time or just kidding again?


----------



## John74

Pinching it before Dean gets round to making his mind up about what car he wants.


----------



## IntrAphasE

no comment dean lol each to there own hey 

matty you doing mugello pics or am I?


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> no comment dean lol each to there own hey
> 
> matty you doing mugello pics or am I?


I can start the first photos if you want Ian :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

If its any use to you Matty I have a mugello photo mode, depends a little corner to corner or what you are trying to capture but maybe it will help,maybe you'll do better pics than I ever did.. 

6
63
18
41
63
48
38
0
0

Give that a try anyway, it might help


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> I can start the first photos if you want Ian :thumb:


sounds like a plan matty


----------



## VXR.Tom

When are we starting June?


----------



## IntrAphasE

tom we start 2nd of June


----------



## wildwash

you know Deans problem?



just saying...


----------



## VXR.Tom

I could probably tempted to pop on for some racing tonight if anyone is about.


----------



## IntrAphasE

im just going on now tom


----------



## VXR.Tom

Cool just doing a couple of bits and pieces then I will be on!


----------



## IntrAphasE

okie dokie


----------



## VXR.Tom

I repeat my last comment and say again that this season promises to be very close. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## John74

This season 5 could be even tougher than the last , to many people looking fast on to many tracks.


----------



## DAN019780

Forza 5 on the xbox one


----------



## Matty03g

Looks like ill be buying a new Xbox then


----------



## IntrAphasE

yep slated november for release so tom better start saving his pennies


----------



## John74

New Forza on a new console I cannot wait , I will have it for all of a few days before I start working out how to set up our BTCC series on it again.


----------



## DAN019780

I'd better start saving some penny's I think its going to cost around £400 for the console and £50 for the game


----------



## Matty03g

Decision made at last :lol:


WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3 

Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe

DeanR32 & Matty03g = Team Heartbreakers - Mugen civic type r 

Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design

John74 & admg1 = Team Brakes are for girls - Subaru Legacy B4 2.5

Dave5500 + Hardstaff87 - mugen civic type r 3d 2010


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Decision made at last :lol:
> 
> WilDtub & Dano & TBC = Team... Car - BMW m3
> 
> Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe
> 
> DeanR32 & Matty03g = Team Heartbreakers - Mugen civic type r
> 
> Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design
> 
> John74 & admg1 = Team Brakes are for girls - Subaru Legacy B4 2.5
> 
> Dave5500 + Hardstaff87 - mugen civic type r 3d 2010


Least me and Tom won't be slowest away from the grid :thumb:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Anyone around tonight for some test races?


----------



## dean j

I'm coming on in ten mins


----------



## IntrAphasE

0ok dean i will be on in a min myself


----------



## mlister5500

I won't be on this weekend as I have to go sign for my new house,

Should be back in time for the start of next season hopefully.


----------



## Matty03g

mlister5500 said:


> I won't be on this weekend as I have to go sign for my new house,
> 
> Should be back in time for the start of next season hopefully.


That's a shame Dave I was hoping for a 4 way civic battle


----------



## John74

I should be home by 8 if not I'm sure Skillz Tom or Ian won't mind getting everyone together for some races.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I can host if the others can't!


----------



## VXR.Tom

4th reserve and all that!


----------



## Tom_the_great

i should be fine to john


----------



## mlister5500

Just a reminder that there will be no me and h tonight.


----------



## mlister5500

Just a reminder that there will be no me and h tonight.


----------



## DAN019780

Dave have you been drinking double post ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mlister5500

Don't know why it's done that. 

Stupid phone


----------



## DAN019780

:tumbleweed:Know what you mean mate my phone sometimes double texts the same text for some reason


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will be on at around 9


----------



## Lloyd71

Apologies for not replying to people on Live and on here, I've been mega busy lately, got a new job and I have to be up at 3.45am every bloody Monday so doing anything but sleeping of a Sunday evening is a big no-no. :wall:


----------



## John74

No problem good luck with the new job


----------



## Tom_the_great

John can we have a finished track list as the first race is this sunday ????

unless we postpone another week so i can enjoy the good weather


----------



## VXR.Tom

England play brazil this Sunday


----------



## Matty03g

I don't mind if it starts next Sunday or this Sunday but would be nice to watch the footie


----------



## DAN019780

Pointless friendly IMO I think we should start Sunday like planned me and Will can show you all the power of the M3 with a nice 1,2 finish:doublesho:doublesho:car:


----------



## wildwash

Me being the number 2 of course


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> Me being the number 2 of course


Of course !!!


----------



## wildwash




----------



## mlister5500

Brilliant will


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> John can we have a finished track list as the first race is this sunday ????
> 
> unless we postpone another week so i can enjoy the good weather


Sorry had forgot to do final list , got caught up working silly amount of hours and building a new RC car to race.



wildwash said:


> DW racing series - YouTube


Great stuff love it :thumb:

Right here is the final track list with the one change , enjoy :driver:

Round 1, June 2nd - Mugello Club Circuit 1.79m 20 laps x2
Round 2, June 9th - Indianapolis GP Circuit 2.6m 14 laps x2
Round 3, June 16th - Sebring Full Circuit 3.7m 10 laps x2
Round 4, June 23rd - Sunset Peninsula Club Circuit Reverse 1.94m 19 laps x2
Round 5, June 30th - Nurburgring GP Short Circuit 2.24m 16 laps x2
Round 6, July 7th - Bernese Alps Festival Circuit 3.63m 10 laps x2
Round 7, July 14th - Iberian Full Circuit Reverse 1.49m 24 laps x2
Round 8, July 21st - Sedona Club Circuit Reverse 2.02m 18 laps x2
Round 9, July 28th - Maple Valley Full Circuit Reverse 3m 12 laps x2
Round 10, August 4th - Camino Full Circuit Reverse 1.8m 20 laps x2
Round 11, August 11th - Suzuka Full Circuit 3.61m 10 laps x2
Round 12, August 18th - Road Atlanta Club 1.77m 20 laps x2
Round 13, August 25th - Road America 4.05m 9 laps x2
Round 14, September 1st - Laguna Seca 2.24m 16 laps x2
Round 15, September 8th - Silverstone GP Circuit 3.19m 11 laps x2


----------



## Matty03g

Smashing video will :thumb: loved it


----------



## DAN019780

Brilliant video Will very proffesonal well impressed :thumb:how long did it take you to make it


----------



## Tom_the_great

Very nice video will I am  looking forward to that numbet one on my car


----------



## wildwash

Thanks guys, glad you like it.

Took me two evenings so about 7 hours I guess.. Did most my planning while at work thinking about what to do with it.

Enjoyed doing it, been a little while since I have made a short video..might start doing some more now lol


----------



## mlister5500

If your watching the Epsom derby today look out for me I will be the one driving behind the queen on the race course. 

Ill be the one in a dark red jag.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dont run her over now will you dave we all know how shot you can be on the brakes...


----------



## mlister5500

Thanks Tom. Ill try not to


----------



## admg1

Fantastic video will :thumb:

I hope I manage to get a good start to the season, I always seem to have a poor first race.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I have a match tonight so won't be attending  good luck tonight chaps.


----------



## John74

No worries I'm sure Skillz Tom will do team Tom proud


----------



## Matty03g

Could someone send the first race replay or put it on their storefront so I can do the photos tomorrow evening :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

I sent both over right after the races Matty.

Looking forward to the pictures buddy


----------



## VXR.Tom

I take it Skillz won both races?


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> I take it Skillz won both races?


I think he was missing you he was very quite last night

No surprise John dominated both races made it look easy again well done john

Well done Will for a good second sorry for letting the team down had one of those night if you qualify bad you get punished for it

How come my x team mate had he's best races for a while now he's not my partner


----------



## John74

Only the first race , next race is a bad one for me and that's before I had the 20pi drop .


----------



## wildwash

Everyone couldnt have a good start to the season, not enough 1st places for all of us.

Well done John for the wins, I couldnt catch you.
Thanks to tank for putting on that pressure at the end of the second race, reminded me why I live this racing, bit of a rush considering your just sitting on the sofa.

Dano, as long as one of us is in the top three each race we got the team champ in the bag..looked like next week is yours from the test race last night.


----------



## DAN019780

Lets hope so Will how did the setup you were trying go in the pratice race

Might have to try the bm with no aros on for this week it would be lightning down the straight what it would be like in the corners would be interesting :doublesho


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Everyone couldnt have a good start to the season, not enough 1st places for all of us.
> 
> Well done John for the wins, I couldnt catch you.
> Thanks to tank for putting on that pressure at the end of the second race, reminded me why I live this racing, bit of a rush considering your just sitting on the sofa.
> 
> Dano, as long as one of us is in the top three each race we got the team champ in the bag..looked like next week is yours from the test race last night.


You forget I was missing last night William


----------



## wildwash

Are you online any night this week dano?


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> Are you online any night this week dano?


Should be online on Thursday after 7 for an hour or so if your about Will , we can do some team testing:car:


----------



## wildwash

Thursday's are my day, we can try some tunes and see what we can get out of the car.


----------



## Matty03g

Photos took ( and relax!!!! :lol
Will post them tomorrow night chaps


----------



## Matty03g

season 5 gets underway at mugello club circuit

not the best logo on the civic as all the rwd cars power to the front

first corner goes well for us

thing start to settle upfront but at the back their far from settled


magic brakes makes a return


thing still taking shape at the back


top 3 pulling away

some sychronised drifting

and mr 4 times with the win


race 2 to follow.........

Will enlarge photos for race 2


----------



## Tom_the_great

looking good Matty ! top job.


----------



## admg1

Great photos Matt :thumb:
Now hurry up and get the 2nd race photos up, chop chop :wave: :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

race 2 and and all you can think is not another 20 laps 

first corner with bernie at the front again

dave fancied a bit of off roading 

i try a pass on ian that sadly goes so wrong

but at least i had company with my team mate

one tiny mistake by admg and tanky punishes him


and the leaders start pulling away again

behind them dano brakes to avoid smashing ian and the civics pounce


back upfront tanky hunts will down and thing start heating up

not to be outdone by magic brakes phantom lights also makes a return


and john takes a well deserved max points 


Not sure why but I couldn't enlarge the photos???? Maybe will will let me know why?
Do I need to save the photos as a " big shot " on forza will


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the photos matty


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for the photos, they look great!

On Flickr when you are on the share page, select in the options 'large' and it gives a slightly different code for the bigger picture..

Also if you want to get rid of the tyre marks of where the cars are about to go, just back the video up about 15 seconds then in slow motion bring it back to where you saw the shot you wanted, and on the start line you can go back to the beginning, pause the video and use the triggers to go back forward back forward a couple of times on the spot and all the smoke and marks go away again.

Pictures do look great you got there though buddy


----------



## Matty03g

Test photo



I know what I did wrong now, I didn't save the photos from my forza full screen :wall::wall:

If I get back from golfing early tomorrow night ill change them all to full size


----------



## VXR.Tom

Looking good chaps.


----------



## John74

What happened to my paint job lol


----------



## Tank

You were going that fast you blew it off lol this weekend is mine


----------



## John74

Points etc now up https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## John74

Anyone on later ? Might do some testing or shooting depending if anyone else is on .


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm on at the moment


----------



## Matty03g

Will we be penalised for exceeding track limits this week


----------



## wildwash

Who is going to watch a 20 minute race 13 times to check they don't track cut though?


Edit:- not trying to sound like I am pooh poohing your idea, I hate track cutting.. Every now and then it's easy to take a little too much grass but I don't like people trying to gain an advantage.

What kind of penalty would we have? 10 seconds added every time someone cuts the track by more than half a cars width between them and the white line?


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> What kind of penalty would we have?


Total ban from btcc racing :lol:

Every one will be penalised on qualifying if they cut the track but in the race itself its hard to monitor it like you said will, Ian might catch them in the photos though :speechles


----------



## VXR.Tom

I assume we are talking dirty enough to generate a dirty lap?


----------



## mlister5500

I suppose it will depend on how frequently it's done.


----------



## VXR.Tom

surely not? Forza 5 was £89.99 too!!!!


----------



## DAN019780

Nobody noes the actual price until E3 I guess so amazon are just covering themselves they always match the cheapest price anyway 

I've heard a few rumours about it being delayed until jan/feb 2014 hope the rumours aren't true


----------



## VXR.Tom

I hoped that would be the case haha


----------



## wildwash

WilDtub & Dano & Birchy (Pug5y) = Team TRIO ! - Car - BMW m3 

Skillz_Tom & TomTom = Team Awsome - Kia Forte Koupe

DeanR32 & Matty03g = Team Heartbreakers - Mugen civic type r 

Tankybaby86 & Intraphase2011 = Team 2beat - Volvo S60 R Design

John74 & admg1 = Team Brakes are for girls - Subaru Legacy B4 2.5

Dave5500 + Hardstaff87 - mugen civic type r 3d 2010


----------



## DAN019780

A new member of the dream team and a team name !! Cool


----------



## wildwash

Dano, are you about for a little pre race practice at 7ish?


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> Dano, are you about for a little pre race practice at 7ish?


No can do Will got to bath the kids and put them to bed yet ill get on as soon as I can probably 7:30 -7:45

Have you found anymore time round Indi ?


----------



## wildwash

I think I have found 1:32.3 but still no 31's but that's is with my 590. I'm happy to be number 3 in our 1,2,3 BMW win lol


----------



## wildwash

Some good results tonight I think, well done tank on the double win.

And well done dano on the double 2nd, with my double 3rd that should have helped in the teams battle.

Well done to Birchy for not being the cause of the first lap first corner crash, I did worry when I heard the crashing and crushing.


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers Will a nice 1,2,3 next week The bm seems to like it round Sebring team championship is going to be ours:devil:


----------



## mlister5500

A certain team needs to stop testing and tuning at 8pm. And be on the grid. 

If you can't be there on time you should have a penalty.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well done all some great racing. And some great btcc style bumping lol

Lookong forward to the photos


----------



## Matty03g

Mixed bag for me last night, I hate when the race is decided on who's got the less percentage of aero damage rather than driving skill 
Second race was better though and I nearly caught those m3 machines 
Well done tanky for the wins and team trio for 2nd and third :thumb:
I'll send over the replays tonight Ian


----------



## VXR.Tom

Really enjoyed my first two races of this season last night! Despite it largely being a time trial event as I was running on my own most of the races! 

Couldn't quite reel myself into Will on race one and was a lap or two off the back of Matty and Will in race two! 

Well done Tank on the two wins! Hoping to have my best season ever this time round!


----------



## Tank

Xbox one is out in november with a healthy price tag of £429


----------



## admg1

Big apology to Matt and Ian for ruining your first race, I totally missed my breaking point and couldn't do anything to avoid hitting you 

Well done to Tank for winning both races :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Big apology to Matt and Ian for ruining your first race, I totally missed my breaking point and couldn't do anything to avoid hitting you
> 
> Well done to Tank for winning both races :thumb:


Just don't do it again or there will be trouble :devil: 
you just wanted to let everyone know that your the original magic brakes :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Seen as we are all doing the soft sorry thing...

Pugly next time get out of my way or ill have to crash into you again  although im sure your bumper gave me a higher top end


----------



## Tom_the_great

Double post !!!


----------



## John74

Xbox One £429 November release , Forza 5 does look nice though


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Xbox One £429 November release , Forza 5 does look nice though


It needs to connect to the internet every 24hrs...
It needs you to install every game to your HDD, and activate it online...
It locks games to your account only so you can't sell/buy 2nd hand ones without paying a fee or waiting 30 days if you make them a MS Live friend...
It needs to have Kinect connected at all times...
It aims to be an broader "entertainment device" and not a high end games console...

Overpriced. For me i can't see me getting one...


----------



## mlister5500

Me neither. Think ill go ps4.


----------



## wildwash

Well I am still rather happy with my Xbox 360 for now..


----------



## John74

May keep my 360 as I have two live accounts anyway so could just transfer my main John74 account to the Xbox One.


----------



## wildwash

So what comes first the scores or the pictures? I'm looking forward to both.. But mostly scores,could be close but team trio may have it at the moment.


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> So what comes first the scores or the pictures? I'm looking forward to both...


they will both be done and online but not posted till ten mins after we start on sunday...

:tumbleweed:


----------



## John74

Depends if I get time to do the points before work or not lol

Forza 5 IndyCar series anyone ?


----------



## Matty03g

I love the idea of us lot racing season 6/7 on forza 5 but if not everyone gets the new console then I think we should stick to the 360. One for All and all for one :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

It's rumoured that there is no day/night settings and also no dynamic weather on the game too


----------



## John74

Any BTCC racing on Forza 5 won't happen until in the new year to give everyone time who wants the Xbox One a chance to get it and for me to try and figure out how to keep everything even and fair as I can.


----------



## Tank

On to a more pressing matter where are the scores lol


----------



## John74

Here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## DAN019780

Team trio at the top of the team championship table just got to stay there now


----------



## Tank

No your not there for long dano and the speed triple we are fast approaching


----------



## DAN019780

Ill have to find a way to slow you and Ian down abit then magic brakes seem to work well !!!!


----------



## wildwash

Dano are you online tonight for some testing? I'll be on and see what the best time I can get is, will send over the setup that works the best if you can't make it online.

I think the team championship will be close this season, some good cars being used this season..and then a Volvo lol


----------



## DAN019780

Ill try and get on Will should be close between us this week !!! If I don't get on your 590 pi setup would be good to try


----------



## Tank

Haha will even im surprised on how well the volvo is performing we shall see if we can make this season another win in the teams wont make it easy for you lol


----------



## John74

The drivers championship is the only one that matters


----------



## wildwash

Your just saying that as you'll prob win it again lol


----------



## Tank

Thats why im more bothered about the team champs its the only one we seem to win john lol


----------



## wildwash

Online now if anyone is about


----------



## wildwash

I don't know how John set a leaderboard 1:17.4! None of us could get close to that round Sebring last night.


----------



## John74

That car works really well around Sebring , shame I have a pi drop as it was one of the races I was looking to do well in.

1:17.4 I'm not that fast , 2:17.4 lol


----------



## Matty03g

Well I don't think the civic gonna be quick this week, unless dean can find some speed from somewhere, he's due a good race 

Found a little pace tonight and put a 2.18.6 on the leaderboard and I can definately go quicker


----------



## John74

I should be online later today if anyone wants to do some test races .


----------



## Tom_the_great

im on today..later...now...


----------



## John74

Just walk the mad hound and I will jump online .


----------



## Tom_the_great

*JUST A QUICK REMINDER.... RACING STARTS AT 8:00PM *

So please can people be on before and in the lobby ie be ready at 7:50 !!!

Im not getting at anyone but we have a week between and I am personally fed up of waiting/pissing about at 8.

I like having few races and test before so im on before !!!. John I hope im not stepping on toes but can we please start at 8 if 
your late your late you miss qualifying

You only have your self to blame.


----------



## mlister5500

I agree with the above!

I don't mind waiting if people are having problems getting into the race or are going to be five minutes late. 

Just not people tuning.


----------



## wildwash

I'm at a BBQ today, might be 5mins late getting back

/troll


On another note, almost on thread page 500!!


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> *JUST A QUICK REMINDER.... RACING STARTS AT 8:00PM *
> 
> So please can people be on before and in the lobby ie be ready at 7:50 !!!
> 
> Im getting at ian and tank, we have a week between and I am personally fed up of waiting/pissing about at 8.
> 
> I like having few races and test before so im on before !!!. John I hope im not stepping on toes but can we please start at 8 if
> your late your late you miss qualifying
> 
> You only have your self to blame.


:lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> I don't mind waiting if people are having problems getting into the race or are going to be five minutes late.


Thats a given but if eveyone tries to get on before it may stop the rush at 8:00 and also give people time to sort it out if they try before.



wildwash said:


> I'm at a BBQ today, might be 5mins late getting back
> 
> /troll


Back n your box you !:devil:


----------



## Marty11

Just to let you know I won't be online for a couple of weeks due to moving house. Soon as its sorted I will be back in. Happy crashing Dave!!


----------



## John74

No worries good luck with the move.

As for Tom's post I have to agree while I'm willing to wait for anyone that is having problems connecting or running late by a few minutes. It is taking things a bit far and taking advantage of everyone else having to sit around while people paint/tune/test their cars.

If your online and on Forza you should be in the race lobby at 8pm or qualifying and racing may start without you. You have been warned.


----------



## dean j

Guys, I'm gonna be ten minutes late. If you can wait, I'd be grateful. 

Especially as I'm quite good at this track!


----------



## dean j

P.S, I'm not home, but will be in 5 minutes or so


----------



## VXR.Tom

Or so?!?


----------



## John74

Hurry up Dean ........


----------



## VXR.Tom

Point deduction?


----------



## John74

All of them ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Yes! All of them.


----------



## VXR.Tom

It's the only way he will learn - post #5000!!


----------



## mlister5500

Really not enjoying the civic.


----------



## John74

I never really understood why Dean likes it so much .


----------



## Tom_the_great

Really wish I got the results I need sometimes lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

Enjoyed the racing last night! Some close racing with Will and John!


----------



## wildwash

Yea good bit of give and take racing with you TomTom, both made passed that stuck and that didn't work and I don't think there was any contact, sure kept me on the edge of my seat.

Don't know if Ian has watched back the race one crash with me? It did put him on the back foot in that race, I watched it last night and I think cold tyres on that Volvo took some time to heat up, as the car looked great when I was spectating in race two, didn't look like it was sticking at the start of race one.


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> Really wish I got the results I need sometimes lol


What happened ? Thought you was going well in race 2 .


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> What happened ? Thought you was going well in race 2 .


He was up my ass for a few laps in race 2


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> What happened ? Thought you was going well in race 2 .


I think i was in 6th with ease! chasing matty down, made few mistakes but was easily going to take 6th. only like 2 laps left then forza froze...was  to say the least would have had a 7th and 6th which are points i really need!


----------



## wildwash

Dropping out of the race is very annoying, I hate it! but I guess are cars never break down, so lagging out is just are way of getting an unfortunate retirement, like an engine blowing or gearbox going pop. 

Still early enough in the season to come back from being in the last place as you could drop every race we have so far done and still win.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Think I bagged myself a PI drop yesterday


----------



## Tom_the_great

Can we just confirm the rules on awarding points for.drop outs. How many laps from the end do we need to be or is it distance.

What sort of lead etc etc


----------



## mlister5500

I think if its last lap last corner then it should be given but unlucky if not.


----------



## DAN019780

Mabey it should be a couple of laps from the end would be fairest I know I've benefitted from being giving the points after dropping out a couple of times not sure how many laps I had left on those occasions 

Done some early testing and managed a 1:02:9 still got to try a few different setups so might be able to get that down a bit


----------



## Tom_the_great

I should be around tonight if I remember


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> Can we just confirm the rules on awarding points for.drop outs. How many laps from the end do we need to be or is it distance.
> 
> What sort of lead etc etc


No official rule , what I have done in the past if it was the last lap and the person who dropped out had a big gap to the car behind and that person behind agreed they would have never caught the person who dropped out then I have given the position.

Other than that you can not really say where someone would have finished up if they dropped out a number of laps from the end and in close battles. Sadly no real fair way of saying where you would have finished up as those behind might claim they were faster and would have passed you before the end.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Cheers John, may aswell just say has to be on last lap and with the agreement of others. with bernie having final say


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> I should be around tonight if I remember


I'm might be about too after I've done photos Tom


----------



## John74

Points etc now updated , you may want to check who has what pi for the next round before doing to much testing as things got pretty close points wise.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Any mistakes let me know :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Should I not get 10 pi back John as I came joint 4th

From first page 

4th or lower recorver 10pi if they have had it removed in previous races.


----------



## John74

3rd in points due to the tie for 2nd in points so I'm afraid yes you stay as you were .


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers john that's really unlucky then


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the scores john:thumb:

I've gotta stop hitting people up the ass cos its costing me so many points


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks for the scores! Lovely pi drop


----------



## Matty03g

round 3 gets underway at sebring international raceway

first corner and everyone is playing nice

but dean gets bored of playing nice

and its race over for dave

will gives ian the same treatment 

and sends ian out of the race

admg taking a very tight line, mind that paintwork

it was the dogs fault :lol:

upfront and johns not getting it all his own way

tom showing his ex team mate he means business this season

were the [email protected]£k that cone

and bernie takes the win with tom tom and will close behind

race 2 to follow


----------



## Matty03g

and were off with race 2

first corner and fight is on for 2nd

but with the inside line ian moves into second and after john :devil:

some quality close racing by all

dano thinks sod the 1 cone i want 4

wills the first victim off phantom lights

john goes wide and ian takes top spot

a very good race by tom tom and hes up with bernie

and his team mates nice steady 2 races is ruined as he becomes the second victim of phantom lights

pi drop or just showing off tank

ian takes race 2 in very impressive style 

cheers for the racing guys:thumb:


----------



## John74

Nice work with the pictures Matty :thumbup:


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the pics matty big pictures too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admg1

Great photos Matt :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Excellent photos again Matty 

Maybe I will get you next time John!


----------



## John74

I will be lucky if I see the back of your car at the next round .


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> I will be lucky if I see the back of your car at the next round .


I hope you don't mean "see" like you did in the practice race haha


----------



## wildwash

This next track is driving me mad trying to set my best time,way to easy to get a dirty at the end to follow on for your next lap. Did about 40 laps earlier I think 8 were clean.


----------



## DAN019780

What times are you running Will did you get into the 1:02s iam gutted iam on 590 pi this week would have been close between us


----------



## Matty03g

1.03.6 is about my best so far but hope to get a little quicker, not the best track for the civic.


----------



## wildwash

DAN019780 said:


> What times are you running Will did you get into the 1:02s iam gutted iam on 590 pi this week would have been close between us


1:02.5 but there is more to get from the BMW yet. Shame about your pi drop, pugsy Ian can't make this week again due to shift patterns but thinks he should be good for the rest of the season after that.


----------



## DAN019780

That's a good time Will I just got into the 1:02s with 600pi and felt there was abit more time to be had looks like there was not sure what I can get with 590 pi hopefully shouldn't be too far behind you


----------



## wildwash

Any one online tonight? I have only just discovered they have added the old 'wager matches' to call if duty..i could be here for a while


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Any one online tonight? I have only just discovered they have added the old 'wager matches' to call if duty..i could be here for a while


Man I used to love them!


----------



## John74

I know what I'm playing after Sundays racing then .


----------



## mlister5500

I won't be on tonight. As I have to decorate the new house.


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill be around on and off all day today if anyone wants a race.


----------



## Tank

I may not make it tonight


----------



## John74

Wow just tested the legacy at 570pi for the first time around sunset club reverse and it's painfully slow. I will do my best not to get lapped by the leaders but no promises.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Wow just tested the legacy at 570pi for the first time around sunset club reverse and it's painfully slow. I will do my best not to get lapped by the leaders but no promises.


The Kia is appalling at 590, dread to think what 570 would be like!


----------



## wildwash

Good results for the team so I'm happy, but what a boring race! Bring back the volvo's and give John some pi back lol


----------



## Matty03g

Yeah shame we were down on numbers but I was pleased with the points I got as I didn't think the civic was very good round sunset 
Well done will for the easy wins :thumb:


----------



## John74

Well done to Will for the max points score , it may have been boring for you out front but race two was a bit more lively.

First lap Admg's controller died as he came onto the back straight causing his car to just coast along and most of us had to take avoiding action to avoid ramming his slow moving car. TomTom didn't quite manage to do that. Later I rolled it right in from of Skillz Tom coming off the banking damaging Tom's car as I went and somehow ending up back on my wheels.


----------



## wildwash

Lol yea I guess there was that..I can't image admg screaming at his tv while his car just coasted along with people swerving around it. I don't know the last time I got max points..season two maybe? Might not have ever got myself max points before thinking about it.. 

Next week should be a good one though, I'll try and avoid that wall!


----------



## VXR.Tom

I was blind sided by the full pack of cars and hit admg at full tilt. Had no chance. The poor Kia was destroyed and race was over! I think the Kia had potential to win next week. Shame I'm not about to race  it's all on you Skillz Thomas!


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> I think the Kia had potential to win next week. Shame I'm not about to race  it's all on you Skillz Thomas!


:tumbleweed:


----------



## admg1

I'm really sorry for causing the carnage in race 2 and for ruining Tom toms race  at least it wasn't as boring as the first race :lol:

I had just changed the batteries in my controller but they must of been a dead set that my son had put back in the drawer, the little sh!t :wall:


----------



## John74

Points are up , things looking good for the BMW team drivers :thumb:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Any mistakes let me know.


----------



## Matty03g

Me and dean are well behind in the teams, he better pull his finger out this week or There's gonna be trouble :devil::lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Me and dean are well behind in the teams, he better pull his finger out this week or There's gonna be trouble :devil::lol:


He looks to of fallen out of love with the Honda!


----------



## John74

Could be a very interesting race this weekend with six cars having pi drops if everyone turns up.


----------



## DAN019780

Hope every turns up allways so much better when everyone shows up


----------



## Matty03g

All the rwd drive cars except admg and pug5y have pi drops this week so should be an easy win for one of them :wave:


----------



## admg1

Yeah I'm going to pi55 it this week, it'll be a walk in the park :wave: :lol:

I can see Dean winning it this week, as long as he doesn't lag out.


----------



## wildwash

Matty03g said:


> All the rwd drive cars except admg and pug5y have pi drops this week


I hadn't spotted that, it's funny that on season two Steve was pushing for us to use the BMW and I was all no no no, I'll be faster in the megane.. I was wrong.

I think so far though we have just been at rear wheel friendly tracks, I think Iberean and camino WILL be won by a fwd and a few others could easily be done. Those two tracks though, 20p says a fwd car wins both.


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> , 20p says a fwd car wins both.


20p :tumbleweed: now that's confidence for ya :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm at the f1 this weekend so won't be attending!


----------



## mlister5500

I will be on tomorrow night. 

But this season I will be missing a few races as I'm moving house and job


----------



## John74

I'm likely to miss three rounds myself this season so it this will be the best chance for someone to take the number 1 spot from me.

I should be online tonight if anyone fancies so testing or running around shooting random people on COD.


----------



## wildwash

I'd like to do some testing and shooting tonight, so count me in!

I will miss at least 3 races this season, maybe 5 but I will do all I can.

Actually started thinking about putting a DVD player in my pickup,then taking my Xbox and an inverter to then use my phone as a hot spot so I can race on a Sunday nights when camping in the south of France.


----------



## mlister5500

wildwash said:


> I'd like to do some testing and shooting tonight, so count me in!
> 
> I will miss at least 3 races this season, maybe 5 but I will do all I can.
> 
> Actually started thinking about putting a DVD player in my pickup,then taking my Xbox and an inverter to then use my phone as a hot spot so I can race on a Sunday nights when camping in the south of France.


That's dedication.


----------



## wildwash

What time are we online tonight? I just fired it up


----------



## John74

Don't forget 8pm tonight is round 5 of the Detailing World BTCC , no tyre failures for us although we do sometimes do have driver failures.

Top Gear also starts again tonight so don't forget to record it.


----------



## admg1

I'm running late so you'll have to start without me. I'll try and get on as soon as I can


----------



## John74

No worries .


----------



## John74

Some very enjoyable battles last night with Matty and Skillz for just about the whole of race 1 , some good close racing with only very minor touches and no damage. 

Hopefully the numbers might be up slightly more next week.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Some very enjoyable battles last night with Matty and Skillz for just about the whole of race 1 , some good close racing with only very minor touches and no damage.
> 
> Hopefully the numbers might be up slightly more next week.


Yeah I enjoyed it to John, ill take the photos tonight and load them up Wednesday night :thumb:

Well done dean for the wins, about time


----------



## admg1

I think you should get the photos up tomorrow night considering you're skiving off work tomorrow :wave:

I quite enjoyed the races last night. I had a good tussle with Will in the first race and in the second I had to concentrate so much to try and keep Dan behind me.
Now that John is back to 590pi I think we can close the gap on the bmw's in the team championship.


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I think you should get the photos up tomorrow night considering you're skiving off work tomorrow :wave:


Skiving, I'm actually smashing a load of golf balls in the trees and lakes all day !!


----------



## John74

Scores etc now updated , seven yes seven people with pi drop for the next round which will be a record if everyone turns up :doublesho

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

As always let me know if you spot any mistakes :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

with a few late comers we finally get underway 
first corner and we all take it like pros

dean says f$ck this and starts picking his way through 

dave takes the brave line

and it pays off

then the beemers get back in front but not for long

dean still working through the pack

thew battle at the back


dano trying to keep the civics behind him

admg and will having a drag race

and dean takes a much needed win


race 2gets underway

first corner and its KINDER SURPRISE to see a fwd first 
its the same 3 at the back again
everyone fighting for position 
dean makes his move and its a civic battle upfront


dano makes a charge down the straight

and takes a 2 for 1

a great drive by admg and civics are still in sight just

a very good 2 races by dean and he slides over the line


----------



## DAN019780

Great photos matty cheers


----------



## admg1

Great photos Matt :thumb:

Looks like we might not be seeing wrathall racing much more after just coming across this story 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2354904/Champion-car-racer-26-killed-cyclist-losing-control-roundabout-speaking-mobile-phone-girlfriend.html


----------



## dean j

Great photos mate. Looking forward to 580 at Sundays track


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for the pics Matty,they look great!

With John just 10 points behind me I can feel myself losing the lead here.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I am hoping to make it back from London in time to race on Sunday - fingers crossed  Photos look good again.


----------



## John74

Cracking pictures Matty , loving the 3 wide into the first corner showing it can be done


----------



## wildwash

It was actualy the cleanest start I have seen round that track, I think we are getting it now...or the drivers who didn't show up are the trouble makers?


----------



## John74

No comment


----------



## wildwash

Anyone online tonight for Thursday testing? Maybe some cod after we have cracked the top three leaderboard times?


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Anyone online tonight for Thursday testing? Maybe some cod after we have cracked the top three leaderboard times?


I might pop on buddy. It's been a while.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Sorry for my quick exit earlier - friend popped over.


----------



## wildwash

I'm very happy with the time I set round this weeks track I just hope I get back in time on Sunday now :/


----------



## John74

I should be back in time as I'm racing my RC car down west london.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Still travelling! Hoping to be back.


----------



## wildwash

I haven't left my thing yet, but it is only a 2 hour drive.. How long is you coach trip Tom? Does it do one hit or stop for breaks?


----------



## DAN019780

Get a move on Will points to be won:lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

6 hours 10 minutes without delays. Had a 30 minute break already and just a drop off in Thirsk before me  then back from the station. It will be tight. Including tubes, buses and trains it's about a 9 hour door to door.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Thats a long trip just for sex tom... desprate much haha kidding you best make it


----------



## wildwash

After watching a couple of dean's recommended nip slip videos I saw the F1 pit stop from today, my word! I thought webber was quitting f1 to drive other cars,not take up bowling lol I read the guy is ok now


----------



## wildwash

Here are some of my fav pics from season one to get people ready for this weeks track
















Dean got his first heartbreak





I went to win my first race.



Photos by Stephen and I think he did a great job!


----------



## Matty03g

Very nice photos will, I like the big air shot of Johns car , do you remember what camera settings steve used for Iberian


----------



## wildwash

I am afraid he never passed on the settings for that track, but last season I just played around on that one and it's alot of fun, the light and the detail on that circuit is very kind to trying some settings.. So when you do them I think try to stay away from one setting for the whole track and have a play.


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> I am afraid he never passed on the settings for that track, but last season I just played around on that one and it's alot of fun, the light and the detail on that circuit is very kind to trying some settings.. So when you do them I think try to stay away from one setting for the whole track and have a play.


That sounds good to me, the last photos I done were very hard work with the brightness from the sun. I had to play a lot with the settings to get them right!!


----------



## admg1

Just to let anybody know that missed it on Sunday, we are only having a practice session this Sunday not a race.


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Here are some of my fav pics from season one to get people ready for this weeks track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by Stephen and I think he did a great job!


Love these pictures :thumb:

Points updated https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Team BMW looking very strong now :driver:

Next sunday will be our summer holiday so no racing as it looked like we might have only been getting 3 or 4 people who could make it online. Might even be tempted to make it a 2 weeks holiday depending on numbers and if we still have this great weather.


----------



## wildwash

Oh I thought admg was being a funny guy so I just did t turn up haha sorry to doubt you. Well I will be around this weekend, but then I am away for two weeks. So I miss 28th July and 4th August. So a two week break would help me out by a week..


----------



## Matty03g

With no summer break I would miss no weeks as my holiday was right at the end of the the season, but now we have 1 week break ill miss the last race and if we have another weeks break ill miss the last 2 races :wall:


----------



## dean j

I know I'll be missing the 4h of August as I'm doing the Prudential ride 100 for the British Heart Foundation.

By the way, if you lot are feeling in a giving mood, by all means throw us a few pennies/pounds here

www.justgiving.com/deanjoseph

Spread the love people!


----------



## wildwash

Can I donate with real money?


----------



## dean j

Only real money hill billy!


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> Can I donate with real money?


Moonshine is not real money will...


----------



## wildwash

Lol I ment cash rather than online lol, moonshine.


----------



## dean j

Yeah man, cash is cool, but online is preffered as you can leave a little comment for me when you do it, and people have been leaving one on my face ache too. 

Either way, it'd be very much appreciated


----------



## John74

So who fancies being the host this weekend ? I'm racing at west london in a 2 day national stepping upto the fastest touring car class , going to be nerve wrecking lol.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I might be late back so won't be able too!


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> So who fancies being the host this weekend ? I'm racing at west london in a 2 day national stepping upto the fastest touring car class , going to be nerve wrecking lol.


I don't mind hosting but could you pm me the settings you use John :thumb:
But if someone else wants to host who knows the settings that's fine by me


----------



## wildwash

I have all the setting restrictions and what not saved..but I even dropped myself out a race this season, plus I think dean has cracked my password and is on my wireless now so I should send the settings to Matty to host or who ever else


----------



## John74

I can send you all the settings Matty , hopefully I will be back in time but just in case I get held up in traffic etc it don't harm to have a backup plan.


----------



## John74

Planning on being online Friday night if any one wants to do some test races or random shooting on COD .


----------



## admg1

Unfortunately I won't be racing tonight. I've got some personal problems to sort out but I should hopefully be back racing next week.


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Unfortunately I won't be racing tonight. I've got some personal problems to sort out but I should hopefully be back racing next week.


No probs mate, hope everything is ok :thumb:


----------



## dean j

Hope there's better numbers for tonight!


----------



## John74

No worries . Starting to hate this stupid track now , RWD and skinny tyres not good


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will be a couple of minutes late


----------



## VXR.Tom

I enjoyed the racing last night - had a good pursuit of Matty all of race one and then spent the majority of race two chasing Will! Very little contact which is always good too!


----------



## Matty03g

Yeah I loved the racing too last night, more of the same next week I hope


----------



## DAN019780

Personally iam still crying after my partner pumped me off the track !!!!!!! 

The practice race was a good laugh


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Personally iam still crying after my partner pumped me off the track !!!!!!!
> 
> The practice race was a good laugh


Rumour has it that Will was starting to feel threatened in the drivers standings


----------



## dean j

When are the scores and pics getting done? I must be racing up the table!


----------



## VXR.Tom

dean j said:


> When are the scores and pics getting done? I must be racing up the table!


I'm getting excited. I've already dropped my two low scores so when it all balances out I should be vaguely near the sharp end


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> When are the scores and pics getting done? I must be racing up the table!


Photos were took last night and will be put up today at some point mate. Well done for the 2 seconds, should help us out in the teams championship :thumb:


----------



## John74

Points will be up later today , have been busy rebuilding my RC car after breaking the chassis on Sunday.


----------



## Matty03g

race 1 gets underway still without team no show

first corner with only a few bumps

tight track this one!!

dean putting some pressure on the bmw,s again

and getting his way through

theres no such thing as team mates on race day as dave and h drag it out

john flying solo upfront

like i said no such thing as team mates on race day lol


me and tom tom having a great race for third

and john takes a classy win

race 2 gets going 

i have to brake early to avoid my team mate 

and dave gives me nudge up the as$

the battles on everywhere on the track

dean gets passed the bmws again

alittle nudge from dave and tom toms does some drifting

the battle at the back

570 pi, huh thats not slowing me down

and he has a great battle with tom tom

a great race by dean and he tries to chase john down

but john was too strong and takes the second win and max points, well done john.

thanks for the racing guys, really enjoyed this race


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the pics Matty


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good pictures Matty! Hoping for some more close racing this weekend.


----------



## John74

Results , points etc etc now up :thumb:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html


----------



## John74

I'm online if anyone wants to do some testing or shooting on COD.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will pop on now!


----------



## VXR.Tom

I think the racing will be incredibly tight again this week! Hopefully no big incidents at the start.


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> I think the racing will be incredibly tight again this week! Hopefully no big incidents at the start.


I hope there's no crashes at the start as I'm hoping to have a good week this week, what times are you running Tom, my best so far was a dirty 1.12.9


----------



## VXR.Tom

A clean 1:12.8-9. Think I was about 0.07 slower than Danno ha.


----------



## John74

I'm lucky if I can get a 1:13.8 , this is going to be a tough race tonight.


----------



## VXR.Tom

1:12.846


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> 1:12.846


Grrrrrrrr


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Grrrrrrrr


 you are running less pi though.


----------



## John74

We might have one or two new cars on the grid for tonight's races.


----------



## DAN019780

Very true Tom hopefully be a nice close race with no crashes I remember hitting the sand when we raced round Sedona in b class and then tank came smashing into me which didn't end too well


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> We might have one or two new cars on the grid for tonight's races.


It's about time we introduced a safety and medical car


----------



## VXR.Tom

There will always be incidents in this race, especially at the start! I just hope it's nothing major!


----------



## Stufat

Ooh, just noticed this 515 page old thread!!
Like a drop of forza, not the greatest at it, but cracking game. 
How do you guys play it? I mean like format and rules


----------



## John74

Page 1 post 1 has all the info :thumbup:


----------



## VXR.Tom

1:12.466 woo


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good racing tonight guys, still disappointed with my race 2 performance  really annoyed ha. Sorry to Dano for destroying your 2nd race too!


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Good racing tonight guys, still disappointed with my race 2 performance  really annoyed ha. Sorry to Dano for destroying your 2nd race too!


No probs mate that sand was allways going to play a big part in the races will be nice to have 600pi for a change


----------



## VXR.Tom

Unfortunately I still collected the biggest pi drop too


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Unfortunately I still collected the biggest pi drop too


Good you were getting abit too quick :car:


----------



## John74

Well that's what you get for being so much faster than anyone else.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Should get my pi back when I pirouette on maple valley next week


----------



## Matty03g

Some how I judge it just right to get max amout of points without a pi drop 
Also its Gonna be a good week for the photos at maple valley.


----------



## John74

Points etc now up https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Yes Matty you did escape a PI drop by just a point. My team mate got the PI drop instead , teach him for punting me off on the final corner :lol:


----------



## admg1

I was thinking of the team championship and for you to get some pi back, honest


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Points etc now up https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html
> 
> Yes Matty you did escape a PI drop by just a point. My team mate got the PI drop instead , teach him for punting me off on the final corner :lol:


The Kia is on the move


----------



## dean j

Team heartbreak look to be in a strong position!

Just need to stay off the kerbs at Maple now!

If anyone's about tonight for a bit of practise, I'll be on for a bit. I'm out on the bicycle first though. Last ride before the big one on Sunday!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will anyone be on today at any point for some testing?


----------



## John74

I will be on and off during the day , mainly playing COD but could do with some testing.


----------



## Matty03g

Well the best I can manage so far round maple valley is 1.39.2 and that still a second behind dano, plus if I push it I roll it every other lap :wall:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I haven't even attempted with 580 yet  It would be nice for forza to release a BTCC pack with all the tracks! It won't happen but hey ho. Some good tracks.


----------



## Tom_the_great

:wave: Hello !!!!


back from holiday  back to the British weather boo....


anyway I'll do some catching up then be racing doubt I'll make tonight pretty tired and loads to sort out.


I do hope my team, has been scoring well
:driver:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> :wave: Hello !!!!
> 
> back from holiday  back to the British weather boo....
> 
> anyway I'll do some catching up then be racing doubt I'll make tonight pretty tired and loads to sort out.
> 
> I do hope my team, has been scoring well
> :driver:


British weather? It's blazing sunshine here, a pleasant 23 degrees.

Get yourself on tonight


----------



## John74

Be good to have you back Tom as the lobby is far to quiet without you :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Should be another good night of close racing!


----------



## John74

Apart from Dan leaving us all in his exhaust fumes .


----------



## VXR.Tom

I was going to say something along those lines but didn't want to jynx him!


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Apart from Dan leaving us all in his exhaust fumes .


I will be taking some inspiration from Gordon Sheddon into tonight's races


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Apart from Dan leaving us all in his exhaust fumes .


Yeah definately dans to lose, no pressure


----------



## DAN019780

Ill probably be the only one ever to manage to roll the Beemer or hit someone who has just rolled !!!! Should be good fun maple valley never let's us down for a laugh


----------



## admg1

Im going to be 5-10 mins late if you could wait for me please


----------



## VXR.Tom

Really good racing again tonight! Thought I was going to have you in Race 2 Dan! Had a sweat on trying to hold you behind me. 570pi should be superb next week!


----------



## DAN019780

I didn't think I was going to pass you tbh you were keeping it nice and tight on the corners I couldn't get up you're inside fair play to you with 580pi enjoy 570pi


----------



## John74

Looking forward to seeing the pictures of Dean's lag in race 1 that killed my car and when I used the roof of my car in race 2 against the wall to stop myself rolling.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pictures of Dean's lag in race 1 that killed my car and when I used the roof of my car in race 2 against the wall to stop myself rolling.


That looked very odd on my screen too, I saw Dean off the track on the left, your rear looked to of dropped on you on the right hand side, went over a curb. At that point I went through the middle of you both and then carnage ensued thereafter. I saw Dean go shooting forwards and then straight back again.

Might see if I can get a video of it later on.


----------



## Matty03g

this week it to maple valley for some fun!!!!!

race1 starts with mr show off 580pi on the front row

up the hill we go and its dan and john who get the best starts

thomas also gets a good run up the hill, but maybe to much but somehow he saves it!!

big h welcomes back ian with a ram up the ****

but jacko dosn't approve and its payback 

but the impact sends jacko in to the wall and both cars are f£cked

then the real fun starts with john sliding 1 way and dean the other

and the both meet back in the middle much to a suprised tom-tom 

then all hell brakes loose


me and tomtom get through but agmg and thomas are not so lucky


and both are off to the pits, somehow dean keeps racing while johns car it totally trashed

after all that excitement i do a proper roll and shortly after lag out

dan keeps his cool and takes the win

after a few minor repairs to the cars with some sticky tape race 2 starts.

dan races away and theres a scrap for second and third

farther and son battling it out for spaces 

dan thinks its gonna be another easy win and my a tiny mistake

and mr 580 takes the lead

further back and the teams are talking tactics


but john miss understood what admg meant by just keep rolling buddy

in a panic john thinks quickly a uses the wall to get him back on all fours

but it cost john damage and places as big h pounces

thomas and ian having a battle

and dan gets back past tom tom after a quite a few laps to take the double win and max points

thats all folkes!!!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Cheers Matty! I have to say the John/Dean incident looked very different on my screen. Will check my replay. Hopefully I can be Mr.570 and get on the front row again!


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the pics matty hopefully I can be mr 580pi and get on the front row with you tom


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the photos Matt :thumb:


----------



## John74

Cracking pictures Matty :thumb:

Points etc now updated https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Dan taking the championship lead with his max points haul :driver:

Dean is going to wish he let H past in race 1 as they tied on points so Dean keeps his 590 PI.

Have to say H had a great result taking his biggest points so far for a round and seems to go well at the next track too , could he go one better this weekend ???


----------



## Tom_the_great

great photos


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks for the scores John!! I will probably be on today trying to find some speed


----------



## admg1

Looking at the scores from the past couple of races, there could be a new number 1 driver in team brakes are for girls :lol:

Thanks for doing the scores John :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Just done a few laps of this weeks track. I think with a little bit of work I can get into the mid 1:09's. She still feels good!


----------



## Tom_the_great

I may just be about tomorrow if anyone wants some practice


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> I may just be about tomorrow if anyone wants some practice


Drop me a text if you go on. If I don't go to the rolling road day I will be about! :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Just done a few laps of this weeks track. I think with a little bit of work I can get into the mid 1:09's. She still feels good!


Mid 1.09,s :doublesho that's what I'm getting with 600pi bloody Showoff :lol:


----------



## admg1

I think Tom should get another 20pi drop for showing off :devil: 
I'm pretty sure my team mate can arrange it :wave: :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I said "I think" I'm currently in the low 1:10's! Don't panic just yet


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm heading on now if anyone fancies joining me!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Ive text you going on shortly


----------



## admg1

Sorry for the late notice but I won't be racing tonight.
I'll be on next week though


----------



## VXR.Tom

Very tight and entertaining racing tonight. Sorry about the teeny bump in race one Thomas. I hope I don't rue gifting Dan 4th on the final corner being to eager to get past Will!


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Very tight and entertaining racing tonight. Sorry about the teeny bump in race one Thomas. I hope I don't rue gifting Dan 4th on the final corner being to eager to get past Will!


Ill think your find it was a masterful pass !!!!!!!!! :lol: some great close racing with you and will


----------



## Matty03g

First race I was about 200-300ft behind John almost all race but never close enough to try anything and second race I had to get past will for my second place sorry for the little bumps!!!
Well done John for the wins:thumb:
Felt sorry for dean but he's gotta sort he's Internet out as its costs him so much sometimes


----------



## Tom_the_great

Yes was some great racing ! well done John,

Deans tinternet makes me laugh so much but i know the pain so feel sorry for him 

and poor ian felt his wrath but tbh if his internet wasent so pikey he would have been on pole :wave: any no where near the back  accidents do happen i should know i cause* most of them :wave:

*by cause I mean I am invovled but never to blame for said accident :thumb:

Tom you will be forgiven when I see proof your tarty* car go faster then the brochure 

*by tarty i mean ... tarty:devil:

this photo ive found is yours right


----------



## VXR.Tom

Where did you find me?  faster in a straight line or corners?


----------



## dean j

You lot will be pleased to know I've upgraded my Internet and the new box thingy will be with me between 3-5 working days

If I get bumped after this, heartbreak won't even touch on the pain I'll be feeling!


----------



## Tom_the_great

who are you with dean what's your set up ??


----------



## dean j

I'm with EE. I'm not entirely sure but I think it's something like 12-14 download speed, as apparently my area only gets 6-15 and an average of 11. The bird reckons it should be ample for gaming


----------



## Matty03g

Glad you've got your Internet sorted dean, the team championship is ours now :devil::lol:


----------



## dean j

Just received my new router thing and rigging it up as we speak. Gonna test it out online now!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well i should be around tonight for some testing as i am going to try bonnet view as that should speed me up apprently.

i will only race with it if i feel that ill be safe to do so but it i take anyone out ... :wave:

lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be on through today and this evening!


----------



## Matty03g

I might get on tonight Tom, also where's the scores Bernie


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> I might get on tonight Tom, also where's the scores Bernie


Sod the score where's the photos we need evidence of my team mate's actions !


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> Sod the score where's the photos we need evidence of my team mate's actions !


You could of backed out of it  your fault not mine!! Dangerous rejoin of the track....


----------



## John74

Scores will be up tomorrow afternoon once I get in from work , been a mad week not had chance to do anything other than work.


----------



## John74

Right points etc now posted https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html :thumb:

Let me know if you spot any mistakes :driver:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks John!!


----------



## Matty03g

Could someone send me over both replays please as I forgot to save them :wall:


----------



## admg1

I've got them both. I'll try and remember to send them over tonight.


----------



## LukeTripod87

Hello I've only just seen this thread. Just starting to get back into Forza and wondering if I can join or am I too late?


----------



## John74

There is a space open , have a read of post 1 page 1 for all the details. The championship table link has everyone's gamertag ( John74 ) get adding a few people and join in the fun .


----------



## LukeTripod87

Ok so I add the other people in the championship then every sunday at 8pm we have a private race? Also what do I do about a driver number? I assume if you miss the 8pm race you don't get any points?


----------



## LukeTripod87

Im s3 turbo dav by the way if you get an add from me!  lol


----------



## Matty03g

This weeks track is road Atlanta club Luke, and yes we all get on about 7-30-8 ready for and 8.00 - 8.15 start time :thumb:


----------



## DAN019780

Ill add you next time iam on Luke if you haven't added me my gammer tag is dan019780 if you join the club jff1 there are plenty of cars in the club garage already setup ready to go give them a try and see what you like saves time setting up loads of different cars and finding out you don't like them


----------



## LukeTripod87

Thanks guys!  I've just remembered Im away this weekend!  Typical, so will have to start racing the following next weekend but will give me more time to sort out a car and spec etc. What do I do about a race number?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Give us a shout through the week and we can do some racing  TomTom030790


----------



## LukeTripod87

I haven't switched the Xbox on for 4 months as I've been so busy but want to try and make some time to get back into it


----------



## admg1

Could someone send Matty the replay from the second race please. I went to send it to him last night but for some reason it didn't save on my Xbox 

My gamer tag is admg1 if you want to add me :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Finally remembered my password after getting logged out of my phone when I went on holiday.

I saved both replays so if no one does it first I can send the second race over.

Looking through the scores I was hoping with missing a couple of races I would have the edge on drop scores over some of my closest rivals, but you guys have been missing races too! This is going to get so tight for the title, I'm excited lol


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> Finally remembered my password after getting logged out of my phone when I went on holiday.
> 
> I saved both replays so if no one does it first I can send the second race over.
> 
> Looking through the scores I was hoping with missing a couple of races I would have the edge on drop scores over some of my closest rivals, but you guys have been missing races too! This is going to get so tight for the title, I'm excited lol


I've got it in the bag Will I've been holding back all season !!!!! And as for the team championship no one is going to catch us


----------



## VXR.Tom

I think after some dropped scores it will be incredibly close! I have 2-3 0's to drop too!!


----------



## wildwash

DAN019780 said:


> I've got it in the bag Will I've been holding back all season !!!!! And as for the team championship no one is going to catch us


There was me worried you just ran out of road/talent on camino, glad to hear it was just holding back for the rest of us 

In fairness I think you have a good shot,I think a few of us do. We just need dean to keep helping John into more corners like at Suzuka, took him from hero to 'oh no' and lets the rest of us close in on the championship standings.

Don't know if he even gave the position back? Lol finally gets good Internet, then signs up for a racing ban...


----------



## dean j

You know, I don't think I did. I can't remember now. 

Have a check when you do the pictures Matty!


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> You know, I don't think I did. I can't remember now.
> 
> Have a check when you do the pictures Matty!


Pics taken and will be put on tomorrow before the arsenal game and yes dean you did give John a good ram up the


----------



## dean j

Haha, yeah I know that man! Did I give the place back though? I don't think I did as loads more cars were coming through and I didn't fancy losing so many places. 

I'm too dangerous to be around when I'm on 600!


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> Haha, yeah I know that man! Did I give the place back though? I don't think I did as loads more cars were coming through and I didn't fancy losing so many places.
> 
> I'm too dangerous to be around when I'm on 600!


Lol!! You hit John as he was turning into the corner so you push into the corner and you went off track so you never really gained a space but John was then hit again by dan :lol:


----------



## LukeTripod87

lol just looked through some past photo's and it looks like so much fun, can't wait to get racing! Just a thought I am probably going to enter my mugen civic and I've applied the btcc graphics but noticed a couple of you already have them. Would I have to change them for something that no-one else has? Also who do I speak to about getting a driver number?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hi Luke,

I've accepted you into the JFF garage so you can see and access all other cars.

With regards to cars and car number tbh we are nearly done with this season any car that meets the spec you can have if you want something no one has thats a bit more fun. as for your number 

I christen you number............... #73 why??? because its the last two numbers on my work phone number and it really doesnt make any odds :wave:

see you in the week for testing or sunday for racing.

Tom


----------



## dean j

Me and Matty have the Civics. Theme it how you want but better to go with something original just to brighten up the grid a bit!

As for a number, John74 (aka Bernie) runs the joint, so he'd probably allocate numbers. 

If you've joined the club, make sure your car is regulation and have a crack on the leaderboard times on a track we've done this series, so we can see how tasty you are!

As for Tom above, he's like Max Mosely of the Championship!


----------



## LukeTripod87

Tom_the_great said:


> Hi Luke,
> 
> I've accepted you into the JFF garage so you can see and access all other cars.
> 
> With regards to cars and car number tbh we are nearly done with this season any car that meets the spec you can have if you want something no one has thats a bit more fun. as for your number
> 
> I christen you number............... #73 why??? because its the last two numbers on my work phone number and it really doesnt make any odds :wave:
> 
> see you in the week for testing or sunday for racing.
> 
> Tom


That's great thanks, I'll have a look at the garage tonight!


----------



## Tom_the_great

dean j said:


> As for Tom, he's like Max Mosely of the Championship!


You better belive it ! :devil:


----------



## LukeTripod87

dean j said:


> Me and Matty have the Civics. Theme it how you want but better to go with something original just to brighten up the grid a bit!
> 
> As for a number, John74 (aka Bernie) runs the joint, so he'd probably allocate numbers.
> 
> If you've joined the club, make sure your car is regulation and have a crack on the leaderboard times on a track we've done this series, so we can see how tasty you are!
> 
> As for Tom above, he's like Max Mosely of the Championship!


lol thanks for the heads up and throwing down the gauntlet, I'll give that a whirl at some point!


----------



## Matty03g

s3crystal-luke said:


> lol thanks for the heads up and throwing down the gauntlet, I'll give that a whirl at some point!


My best time last night in the civic round road Atlanta club was 1.00.6. Anything from 1.00-1.03 is quick mate:thumb:


----------



## LukeTripod87

Matty03g said:


> My best time last night in the civic round road Atlanta club was 1.00.6. Anything from 1.00-1.03 is quick mate:thumb:


That's a good benchmark to head for! Sidetracking slightly, I don't know if anyone else has thought this but I really wish the cars got dirtier/muddier as you race them then had the option of cleaning them if you wanted! :detailer:


----------



## Tom_the_great

my car barley makes it home with body work attached nevermind paintwork :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

race 1 gets underway at suzuka full circuit and with 2 civics on the front row its looking good for team heartbreakers

but dan has other ideas and tries to power in front of me

but theres just not enough room for us both and i get pushed into the pitwall :devil:


at last we get to the first corner with john out in front and admg off roading

with new internet but still dodgy headset deans pushing john for first but the new internet is so quick it catches him out and he pumps john up the rear

john somehow manages to stay on track but then dan has a go and gives john some more

after all that excitement william takes the lead

tom shows dean and dan how not to hit someone up the ar3e and does some off roading himself to avoid admg

dean starts working through the field in a bid to catch up with tom tom and wills epic battle (must say i enjoyed watching it  )

dean finally gets past them both after some great defence from will

and takes the win

only done the 1 race this guys as i only had 1 relay and have got no time to do race 2 later this week so ill do 1 race photos for road atlanta:thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Looks good Matty! I seem to be having some epic battles with Will of late! Suzuka was great fun!


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the pics sorry for all those i hit Matt admg John ....... Will try and stay out of trouble this week


----------



## Tom_the_great

Great photos matty nice to see ny avoidance higlighted lol


----------



## John74

Chhers for the pictures Matty :thumb:

Points are up https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Lots of tied points and not just for 2nd either which has had an effect on pi drops for this sundays racing so best get checking what pi you need to be running


----------



## VXR.Tom

4 pi drops for the top 2 positions last week. Blimey!


----------



## DAN019780

Oh I see I keep my pi drop again for only getting 20 points stupid tied scores looks like Johns got the same fate too


----------



## Matty03g

I feel gutted for you all getting the pi drops


----------



## DAN019780

Your's to lose this week matty no pressure


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> Your's to lose this week matty no pressure


Would be nice to get a win this season tbh but BMW is still very quick on 590 dan


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Would be nice to get a win this season tbh but BMW is still very quick on 590 dan


Must get wider / longer on 590 too 

:devil:


----------



## wildwash

I like the 590 BMW, but I never get to use it twice in a row, end up with something worse


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> I like the 590 BMW, but I never get to use it twice in a row, end up with something worse


Show off!!!!!!!!


----------



## John74

This one the one track I really wish I was in something fwd like the civic so I could attack the track . Always feel like I need to drive at 8/10ths with rwd or I'm likely to crash.


----------



## dean j

I'm hoping I can make this one, as I need some pi back. I'll be missing Road America anyway so need to do this race. Might have to nip home for it.


----------



## John74

Lots of people need to recover some pi back now we have just four rounds left to run . Tonight's round is the first chance for those that have done every round to drop their lowest score and for those that have missed a round or more to catch up in the championship tables .


----------



## mlister5500

I am unfortunately going to have to pull out of the rest of this season. Just working every Sunday evening Until the end of October. 
But I will be back!


----------



## VXR.Tom

I should be back in time, at hull motorshow currently!


----------



## admg1

I won't be able to make it tonight. I'm going out for dinner for my sons birthday and I doubt I'll be able to make it back in time.


----------



## John74

mlister5500 said:


> I am unfortunately going to have to pull out of the rest of this season. Just working every Sunday evening Until the end of October.
> But I will be back!


No worries see you back on the track soon :thumbup:

I'm online now just messing about if anyone wants to jump on for some last minute testing.


----------



## John74

560pi wtf am I ment to do with that !!!


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> 560pi wtf am I ment to do with that !!!


Well you should have let me past on both races and you would be on 570 John


----------



## VXR.Tom

Well arguably the toughest race of the season for me. 570 really hurts the Kia. Could barely break the 1.01s never mind then 1.00s you guys were doing. Next week should be better if the practice race has anything to go by


----------



## Matty03g

I enjoyed last nights racing although I probaly sould have picked up my first win of the season, I just couldn't find a way past John as he was quicker down the straights but I was quicker in the corners, but passing on the corners of that track is very difficult 
Looking forward to next week:thumb:


----------



## John74

Points are up https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Last three races and thing are getting tough , i might have a nice points lead but Will has ten rounds counting so far so will jump up next week :thumb:

Right , question is does everyone want to do a slightly shorter 6th season leading up to christmas or call it a day at the end of this season ? It would have to be a 13 round championship best 10 to count starting the sunday after season 5 finishes and ends December 15th.

Just two changes im think of making to make it closer to the real BTCC
1 , all cars must be turbo charged only
2 , RWD car limited to 1 maybe 2 teams at most ( first come first served )

Thoughts ?


----------



## DAN019780

I don't mind what we do mabey no RWD next season might make it closer racing


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm up for another after this season! Will play by which ever rules are decided


----------



## Matty03g

I'm up another season, I'd be lost on Sunday nights without the racing with you guys :lol:

I don't mind what we do tbh.

The pi drop table is nearly as big as the main table lol


----------



## wildwash

I think turbo only and fwd only will get us in a few new cars, and give us some real close racing. Maybe we could shift the age cut off from 2002 to maybe 1995 to open it up if needed? 13 rounds with 10 to count would work.


----------



## dean j

We have to do another season to finish up the year. Must try and get a full grid though! If it's the last hurrah for Forza 4, let people go for whatever car on the list they want. Limit it to FWD is a good idea. It makes qualifying well more important.


----------



## VXR.Tom

You were right Will! My first finish outside the top 4 all season! Hopefully my third drop score


----------



## John74

Hopefully we can get more people online this Sunday , more cars on the grid the better even if it does make it harder to score points with a huge pi drop .


----------



## wildwash

Your just hoping me and dano don't get an easy win


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Your just hoping me and dano don't get an easy win


 Pfffft, unlikely!


----------



## LukeTripod87

Gutted I missed the last race! I'll be on Thursday and Friday night for some practice for this Sunday!


----------



## wildwash

I often try to get online on a Thursday evening, should be online but working on another little forza project this week.


----------



## admg1

Ill definitely be up for doing another season. Hopefully next season I won't miss any races as well.

I think next season it should be fwd only and the only cars that can be used are ones that have not been used before in the past few seasons.


----------



## LukeTripod87

Agree I want to try and do a season without missing any races! Just an idea to throw out there and it's probably stupid but what about old school hot hatches e.g 205 gti's, lancia delta, escort cossie?


----------



## Tom_the_great

The problem you have with using cars no one has before is there  and there may not be enough.

The problem with using hot hacthes and opening up the selection is the cars are un tested so one may be miles faster then others etc also some cars may not be able to meet any of the specs and to be frank its late in the day for john and others to be testing all the cars again.

I would deff be up for another season and my two pence would be to have teams as we have now but have two classes !!!! 

so the fastest team memeber races a class and the slower b class. (yes i am also offering to do the points) this mean abit more compatition for the  driveers like myself but adds a new twist.

just a thought


----------



## John74

One of the reasons why we have the age limit is like the escort cosworth for example has a huge amount more rear down force than just about anything else.

Turbo and fwd only is sounding the popular choice , I have a car in mind to use next season but I'm not sure Admg would want to team up with me again as it's not a car I would expect to win a race with let alone a championship.


----------



## LukeTripod87

That's fair enough. Yeah I see what you mean by the down force for example. Turbo and fwd sounds like a fun choice!


----------



## wildwash

Can we start calling shotgun on next seasons cars? I think I know what I would like to go with, and it's not been used before.


----------



## DAN019780

Would you like to tell your partner of this car choice please will ???? As iam still number 1 around here you know


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> Can we start calling shotgun on next seasons cars? I think I know what I would like to go with, and it's not been used before.


No! car choice will be decided at the end of the season in driver standings order!!!!

as always :devil:


----------



## Matty03g

I quite fancy the Clio tbh  hope deans ok with it


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Would you like to tell your partner of this car choice please will ???? As iam still number 1 around here you know


That means you have been sacked! Like he did to me


----------



## VXR.Tom

Multi class racing sounds good!


----------



## wildwash

Tom_the_great said:


> No! car choice will be decided at the end of the season in driver standings order!!!!
> 
> as always :devil:


But we dont have a two/three week break to test..I really think if we are to start the week after this season ends that we should start choosing.. Coming from the driver who will be at the top of driver standing order I think it should be flip of a coin for the people who pick the same car.


----------



## Matty03g

race1 gets underway with bernie on pole

we all start the climb up the hill with all the rwd cars upfront

first lap nearly done and things are taking shape

but team awesome are not done with the first lap just yet and tom tom takes some curb

tom tom saves hes car but runs into the wall and behind thomas takes some major curb 

thomas finishes his roll with a little twirl and its heart in the mouth time for little ian

the battle for podiums is on

i get past the 2 beemers and bernie is in my sights

i catch bernie up but miss time my pass

and end up in the tyres

after some good pressure from dan john holds on for the win and 560 pi:doublesho


----------



## DAN019780

Thanks for the pics matty


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good pictures Matty. I enjoy the fact that as Tom is rolling over you can see me getting back out of the wall further up the straight!


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Good pictures Matty. I enjoy the fact that as Tom is rolling over you can see me getting back out of the wall further up the straight!


Yeah I liked that photo too Tom, i made sure you could see both of you in the photo 
I'm surprised you didn't roll it lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

Thanks matty  great pics as always


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> But we dont have a two/three week break to test..I really think if we are to start the week after this season ends that we should start choosing.. Coming from the driver who will be at the top of driver standing order I think it should be flip of a coin for the people who pick the same car.


Haha confident your going to win drivers arnt you... and yes exactly nyou can test now but no picking till after and driver order. Im sure you can cope with testing two three if yoir that bothered incase your forst choice get nicked..

Johns word will be final but im pretty sure it will be same as last few seasons :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Yeah I liked that photo too Tom, i made sure you could see both of you in the photo
> I'm surprised you didn't roll it lol


It was a good save on my part  bet you nipped behind me though!


----------



## chadlcfc

Id be very interested in getting involved in this!


----------



## wildwash

Long shot, but can anyone come online between now and 10:15 for couple of pictures?


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> Long shot, but can anyone come online between now and 10:15 for couple of pictures?


I probably won't get on till Friday night mate, sorry. 
Also I thought we could test some fwd cars Sunday after the main race


----------



## Matty03g

chadlcfc said:


> Id be very interested in getting involved in this!


It's all on page 1 :thumb:


----------



## dean j

Clio sounds good to me. Again, if we're pairing up (which I'd be more than happy with), then you pick the car. Tell me what you fancy and I'll test it to death!


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> One of the reasons why we have the age limit is like the escort cosworth for example has a huge amount more rear down force than just about anything else.
> 
> Turbo and fwd only is sounding the popular choice , I have a car in mind to use next season but I'm not sure Admg would want to team up with me again as it's not a car I would expect to win a race with let alone a championship.


I'd be more then happy to team up again next season. I'm more then happy to try any car out :thumb:
Plus it's not the winning, it's the taking part that counts :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> Clio sounds good to me. Again, if we're pairing up (which I'd be more than happy with), then you pick the car. Tell me what you fancy and I'll test it to death!


I'll send you a few cars over Friday night if I get on, I'm away for the last race of this season and the first race of season 6 so we need to make are car choice in the next 2 weeks mate.
With your new Internet I reckon we will **** the championship


----------



## John74

chadlcfc said:


> Id be very interested in getting involved in this!


All details on page 1 post 1 , follow the championship table link for everyone's gamertag and add people to your friends list ( John74 ) and join in the fun 8pm Sunday night :thumbup:


----------



## LukeTripod87

I should be on around 8pm this eve and the same again tomorrow to set-up my car, testing and playing racing a friend so hope to meet/talk to some of you!


----------



## VXR.Tom

s3crystal-luke said:


> I should be on around 8pm this eve and the same again tomorrow to set-up my car, testing and playing racing a friend so hope to meet/talk to some of you!


Might pop on


----------



## LukeTripod87

Well thanks to Will for some great tuition last night! The benchmark is quite but I'm going to do my best to aim for it lol We'll be on again tonight if anyone else is. Also my friend max joined us last night even though he's not on the forum was wondering if he could join and get a driver number then we may have a proper team next season?


----------



## Tom_the_great

s3crystal-luke said:


> Well thanks to Will for some great tuition last night! The benchmark is quite but I'm going to do my best to aim for it lol We'll be on again tonight if anyone else is. Also my friend max joined us last night even though he's not on the forum was wondering if he could join and get a driver number then we may have a proper team next season?


Will's very fast so if you can keep pace with him im screwed already :wall:

im pretty sure there would be no issue with your friend joining aslong as he enjoys a bit of banter and is a decent driver :driver:

we could do with more numbers on the grid  if your number #73 well make your team mate number #74 hows that sound.

i may be on after work tonight so get me added i think my gamer tag is "Skillz_tom"


----------



## VXR.Tom

I shall be coming on tonight, if I don't go to the pub again


----------



## LukeTripod87

Tom_the_great said:


> Will's very fast so if you can keep pace with him im screwed already :wall:
> 
> im pretty sure there would be no issue with your friend joining aslong as he enjoys a bit of banter and is a decent driver :driver:
> 
> we could do with more numbers on the grid  if your number #73 well make your team mate number #74 hows that sound.
> 
> i may be on after work tonight so get me added i think my gamer tag is "Skillz_tom"


Haha I couldn't keep right on his bumper but I wasn't too bad so Sunday should be good! That's great I've told my friend his number. Going to try and get him up to scratch tonight. Will add you when I go on this eve :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

s3crystal-luke said:


> Haha I couldn't keep right on his bumper but I wasn't too bad so Sunday should be good!


Oh that? I was coasting.. Lol no you have potential for running with the pack, your friend needs some work lol

Also your S3 dav one Xbox but S3 Luke on here? Or shall we call you crystal?


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> Oh that? I was coasting.. Lol no you have potential for running with the pack, your friend needs some work lol
> 
> Also your S3 dav one Xbox but S3 Luke on here? Or shall we call you crystal?


1. whey sounds like i have someone to race with...

2. "crystal" .... sounds like a hooker to me :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Your right Tom,we should call him crystal... You remember Claire? He didn't mind us calling him that did he lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

Yes !!!

s3 shall now be known as crystal :thumb:

anyone coming on now ??


----------



## LukeTripod87

haha my real name is Luke, at work it's a very long story but my was nickname was dav and the colour of my last s3 was crystal blue! So you can call me what you wish apart from dav! lol I'm waiting to save up some points on xbox live then im going to change my user name


----------



## LukeTripod87

wildwash said:


> Oh that? I was coasting.. Lol no you have potential for running with the pack, your friend needs some work lol
> 
> Also your S3 dav one Xbox but S3 Luke on here? Or shall we call you crystal?


lol yea show off! Thanks I'll keep practicing! Yes I'm going to give max a kick up the back side otherwise i'll sack him! :wave:


----------



## DAN019780

Will are we defo set on the car we picked if so we will have to do some tunning and paint for it knowing you you've probably already done it !!!!!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Nothing can be 100% as johns not comfirmed rules for next season and who gets first choice and when


----------



## DAN019780

Don't worry Tom me and will are picking a car no one else will want to pick:doublesho


----------



## Tom_the_great

Haha sounds good to me


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> Nothing can be 100% as johns not comfirmed rules for next season and who gets first choice and when


 the rules me and dean are picking are car in the next two weeks got it Thomas :lol:
Only kidding ill have to leave dean to pick the car :doublesho:doublesho:lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> the rules me and dean are picking are car in the next two weeks got it Thomas :lol:
> Only kidding ill have to leave dean to pick the car :doublesho:doublesho:lol:


You can pick all you want but when tom tom wins the drivers and picks it dont come.crying to me...

Ps what you think of the cl draw for arsenal ??


----------



## wildwash

I have a couple of setups but nothing perfect, and actually no paint for the car yet! So feel free to have a crack. Will be online tonight for a little racing


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> You can pick all you want but when tom tom wins the drivers and picks it dont come.crying to me...
> 
> Ps what you think of the cl draw for arsenal ??


Lol

Not as good as It could have been Tom but I reckon we still get through, we allways get through the group stage and then normally go out


----------



## John74

Anyone on this evening / tonight ? Need to start testing cars for next season.


----------



## John74

Just jumped online for some Season 6 testing and things are not going to plan


----------



## VXR.Tom

Least you managed one lap before you rolled it


----------



## Tom_the_great

Who can name the car??

John can you clairfy what rules we are having/car choice etc if not already and ive missed it....


----------



## John74

Ok only changes for season 6 are:

1 , Turbo charged cars only
2 , FWD only
3 , 13 rounds best 10 to count

Car picks slightly sooner this time due to not having any breaks between seasons , after round 14 . 

All other rules the same.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Right I'm going to make a short list of what I fancy driving and run it by team leader!


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> Right I'm going to make a short list of what I fancy driving and run it by team leader!


Good man, ill pick the car you win the championship so we get first choice :thumb:

Come on arsenal !


----------



## John74

Things are getting very tight with just two rounds to go https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Lol I only got 3 more points than Tomtom but 20pi more drop than him :wall:


----------



## admg1

It's me you've got to watch out for Matt :wave:
I'm going to be making a late surge up the table because I've only got 13 points to be deducted off my score 

Thanks for doing the scores John :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> It's me you've got to watch out for Matt :wave:
> I'm going to be making a late surge up the table because I've only got 13 points to be deducted off my score
> 
> Thanks for doing the scores John :thumb:


Ill just knock you off next week as it will prob be one of my dropped scores!!!!:devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Lol I only got 3 more points than Tomtom but 20pi more drop than him :wall:


That's the sound of a man under pressure


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Ill just knock you off next week as it will prob be one of my dropped scores!!!!:devil:


Not if Dan takes you out first at the start :devil: :wave:


----------



## DAN019780

I might pick a different victim this week mmmmmmm who to choose ?????


----------



## VXR.Tom

Woo!!


----------



## John74

Nice and spa also for Forza 5 , some great new tracks to race on.


----------



## John74

Anyone on tonight for some testing ?


----------



## Matty03g

Might get on later tonight John.
As I'm off on holiday Thursday team heart break are gonna pick their car now.
Hope your ok with it dean as I wanna get some testing done in it next week before I go mate.

Team heart break .... Renault Clio.

Not sure what Clio it is so will update it when I get home from work. Think its the rs.


----------



## wildwash

The Clio is a nice car,thinking of using the Clio..I will be using a car which has not been used yet that's for sure. 

Depends which of the choices me and the joint number two driver like the best.


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> The Clio is a nice car,thinking of using the Clio..I will be using a car which has not been used yet that's for sure.
> 
> Depends which of the choices me and the joint number two driver like the best.


 After doing a bit of testing last night Will I like the Clio and would be happy to use it :thumb:

You say you and joint number 2 driver ???? Is Pug 5y still racing then ???


----------



## John74

I think a few people like the Clio , just remember it needs to be turbo charged unlike someone did testing last week


----------



## John74

Ok to help everyones car choice here is the track list for season 6

Round 1 , September 22nd - Catalunya National 1.85m 19 laps x2
Round 2 , September 29th - Infineon Raceway Long Course 2.52m 14 laps x2
Round 3 , October 6th - Mugello Full 3.26m 11 laps x2
Round 4 , October 13th - Bernese Alps Club Circuit 2.52m 14 laps x2
Round 5 , October 20th - Nurburgring Grand Prix Full 3.22m 11 laps x2
Round 6 , October 27th - Sunset Peninsula Club Circuit 1.94m 19 laps x2
Round 7 , November 3rd - Hockenheim National Circuit 2.29m 16 laps x2
Round 8 , November 10th - Road Atlanta Full 2.54m 14 laps x2
Round 9 , November 17th - Laguna Seca 2.24m 16 laps x2
Round 10 November 24th - Twin Ring Motegi Full 2.98m 12 laps x2
Round 11 December 1st - Iberian Full Circuit 1.49m 24 laps x2
Round 12 December 8th - Silverstone International Circuit 2.25m 16 laps x2
Round 13 December 15th - Maple Valley Full 3m 12 laps x2

Best 10 rounds to count.


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks John I can do a few tunes for some of the tracks next week.:thumb:

And dan and will keep your hands of the clio or there's gonna be trouble :devil:


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> Thanks John I can do a few tunes for some of the tracks next week.:thumb:
> 
> And dan and will keep your hands of the clio or there's gonna be trouble :devil:


You're just have to finish above me and will and you can pick first ........ I know its a long shot


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> You're just have to finish above me and will and you can pick first ........ I know its a long shot


Very long shot:lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I like the Clio too


----------



## Matty03g

That's it then its a Clio cup. :driver:


----------



## wildwash

Everybody in the Clio! This would be awesome, would really let talent and skill show through rather than the car.


----------



## DAN019780

Clio cup sounds good to me too all in the same car would be cool


----------



## dean j

I'll drive whatever Matty tells me I'm driving, but you'll have to sort me out a tune though. 

If we go Clio, I want a lotus F1 livery!

Anyone one now? I'm watching Doc McStuffin!


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> I'll drive whatever Matty tells me I'm driving, but you'll have to sort me out a tune though.
> 
> If we go Clio, I want a lotus F1 livery!
> 
> Anyone one now? I'm watching Doc McStuffin!


I've sent you over the Clio rs and a very basic turbo charged tune mate. 
I doubt ill have time to do the Paint so you could do a nice f1 livery if you have time.:thumb:

I'm  struggling with this 570pi :wall: the best I've got is a 1.35.8 so far. Gonna be a long night


----------



## John74

That's faster than I can go with 570pi


----------



## LukeTripod87

Not going to be on tonight guys sorry 
Me and max will be making our choice of car within the next week. Or I'd be quite happy for a Clio cup!


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> That's faster than I can go with 570pi


Looking forward to a good battle at the back between us then John


----------



## wildwash

So who will need what points to beat the next person? Looking at the scores before this race, it looked close between people most the way through the championship in little groups.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I think after the lag incident in the first race dropping me from the podium to 7th, my championship pursuit is all but over!


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> I think after the lag incident in the first race dropping me from the podium to 7th, my championship pursuit is all but over!


I think iam in the same boat Tom i will have to work it out later to see


----------



## Tom_the_great

I may still have a chance...... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wildwash

Looks like either H and Een could get themselves in the top 10 with a good finish but only one I think


----------



## VXR.Tom

Anyone on this evening?


----------



## John74

Points etc updated https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Any mistakes let me know :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Well 307 will be my total score as Ill score 0 next week with 0 to come off.
Not gonna get time for any photos this week as to much to sort out before holiday, but I'll do half the photos for season 6 if someone else wants to do the other half :thumb:
Good luck all for the last race, rekon dean or dan for the win :driver:


----------



## wildwash

Just been crunching some numbers and to better my score I need to get more than 21 points = 2x 5th place would do this.

John and dano are both needing to score over 20 points, if either get max points 43 -20 drop John would win the championship (again) dano could score 348 any other season that would have won.

13 points between me and John, 20 for him to drop so to match me is 33points, well 2nd and 2nd would earn him 34 points winning the championship (again) 

This could still be tight to the end. Im with Matty here and want dano and dean 1,2 finish so I am safe.


----------



## DAN019780

So even with max points I can't win :-( so all you've got to do Will is pay someone to take John out and it's all yours!!!!!!! And the teams is all but ours


----------



## wildwash

We could still get a 1,2 championship finish but I am afraid you can't be number 1

Feel even worse now for spinning you out round Iberean...


----------



## VXR.Tom

I kind of feel bad about Laguna. Not that I could possibly avoid what happened. Scuppered us both!


----------



## DAN019780

1,2 finish would be cool Will as for all the little knocks I think they even them self out of the coarse of a season


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> 1,2 finish would be cool


Not happening


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Just been crunching some numbers and to better my score I need to get more than 21 points = 2x 5th place would do this.
> 
> John and dano are both needing to score over 20 points, if either get max points 43 -20 drop John would win the championship (again) dano could score 348 any other season that would have won.
> 
> 13 points between me and John, 20 for him to drop so to match me is 33points, well 2nd and 2nd would earn him 34 points winning the championship (again)
> 
> This could still be tight to the end. Im with Matty here and want dano and dean 1,2 finish so I am safe.


40pi drop on a big track like Silverstone GP I'm going to really struggle to better my 20 points let alone challenge for the top places. The battle for me is to try and keep my runners up spot.


----------



## Matty03g

Worked out my average score over the 11 rounds was 28 points. Very pleased with that. Gonna get a 30 point average in season 6 :car:


----------



## wildwash

I think we could start a name list of who is in for this next season as it would be great to get a full grid, but don't know who is and who isn't coming back..tank? Ian? For example 

Should pm some of our old race buddies, dubplate dan, Ben green? Who else can we get?

Season 6 FWD Boosted touring car championship
Xbox gt/forum name

1. WilDtub
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Matty03g

1. WilDtub
2. Matty03g
3.
4.
5.

Also does Dave and h know about season 6?


----------



## John74

Season 6 FWD Boosted touring car championship
Xbox gt/forum name

1. WilDtub
2. John74
3. Matty03g
4.
5.

Will speak to Jacko and Een at the weekend but not sure if they are keeping the 360's once the Xbox One comes out.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Season 6 FWD Boosted touring car championship
Xbox gt/forum name

1. WilDtub
2. John74
3. Matty03g
4.TomTom030790
5.


----------



## DAN019780

Season 6 FWD Boosted touring car championship
Xbox gt/forum name

1. WilDtub
2. John74
3. Matty03g
4.TomTom030790
5.dan019780


----------



## admg1

Season 6 FWD Boosted touring car championship
Xbox gt/forum name

1. WilDtub
2. John74
3. Matty03g
4.TomTom030790
5.dan019780
6. Admg1


----------



## dean j

I'm in every season!


----------



## wildwash

Season 6 FWD Boosted touring car championship
Xbox gt/forum name

1. WilDtub
2. John74
3. Matty03g
4.TomTom030790
5.dan019780
6. Admg1
7. Dean
8. Pugsy


----------



## John74

Anyone on tonight ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Anyone on tonight ?


Probably


----------



## mlister5500

I should be able to be on this Sunday if still invited. 

And when does next season start?


----------



## mlister5500

Season 6 FWD Boosted touring car championship
Xbox gt/forum name

1. WilDtub
2. John74
3. Matty03g
4.TomTom030790
5.dan019780
6. Admg1
7. Dean
8. Pugsy
9. Dave5500


----------



## DAN019780

Season starts straight away the following week so we can get it in before Xmas so you better get picking mate is H racing as well


----------



## mlister5500

H won't be racing anymore he has a lot of family commitments at the moment.


----------



## wildwash

You should join a team Dave,get a second team of three going. If you liked the Clio before team up with dean and Matty if they will take you. Someone needs to stop the unstopable force of me, dano and Ian.


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> You should join a team Dave,get a second team of three going. If you liked the Clio before team up with dean and Matty if they will take you. Someone needs to stop the unstopable force of me, dano and Ian.


I intend to make your next season hell


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> I intend to make your next season hell


Haha you are my racing nemesis but I truly love racing with you.


----------



## LukeTripod87

Season 6 FWD Boosted touring car championship
Xbox gt/forum name

1. WilDtub
2. John74
3. Matty03g
4.TomTom030790
5.dan019780
6. Admg1
7. Dean
8. Pugsy
9. Dave5500
10. S3 turbo dav (will be changing it! Lol)
11. Maximus prime pp


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Haha you are my racing nemesis but I truly love racing with you.


Always joined on the track. Don't be getting soft on me!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Well done Will on the championship! 

Car selections:

Tom Tom & Skillz Tom : Seat Ibiza


----------



## DAN019780

Gongrats Will for wining the championship looks like iam the number 2 driver in the team now :-(


----------



## LukeTripod87

Another crap nights racing by me.. Maybe this time next yeah I'll actually be good like yourselves! Oh and well done Will, can't wait to see the pics! You lot are such a laugh! Lol


----------



## mlister5500

Good night of racing, Missed the Sunday night madness. 
I will be back but I will miss the first three races. 
If there is space ill be back.


----------



## admg1

Well done Will for winning the championship :thumb:

I was pleased to get a win last night but I had a nightmare last lap in the second race. My car was all over the place for some reason and I went from 2nd to 4th in the space of a couple of corners :wall:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well done will ! great drive this season.

roll on next season with a few new drivers ! should be good 

Ps tomtom thought we hadnt decided :spam:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> Well done will ! great drive this season.
> 
> roll on next season with a few new drivers ! should be good
> 
> Ps tomtom thought we hadnt decided :spam:


I was winding you up


----------



## John74

A very big well done to Will for winning the drivers championship ( about time :lol: ) and to Will and Dan for taking the teams championship in style. Dan very nearly knocked me down to third in the drivers championship :thumb:.

Points etc now up https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Season 6 starts next sunday which is going to be a real fun challenge as ADMG and me are in a real touring car rather than one that posts top leaderboard times :driver: Be warned i do want at least one win in the Focus 13


----------



## DAN019780

Thanks for doing the scores etc all season John 


Nearly got second from you but tbh iam pleased with third place my best finish so far


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks for the scores John! Nice to of moved up! Podium next season hopefully!


----------



## admg1

Thanks for doing the scores John :thumb:

I wouldn't worry to much about the silly girls cars, they'll be knocked off the track a lot easier and be damaged easier :devil: 

Plus if tomtom picks the Ibiza, it rolls really easily on most tracks and his track record is nearly as bad as mine :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

Well I'm now officially the number 1 driver in team heartbreakers as I beat dean by 3 points!!! 
I want more from you next season dean


----------



## wildwash

A season with some high scores to the end there, the BMW was by far the best season car I have had yet so it's all down to the car winning.

Next season should be a fun one with much closer spec cars.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Just a thought is anyone going to practice before sunday as all everyone is playing is gta !!! I kno I am lol


----------



## DAN019780

Haven't done any practice yet plus we all in new cars !!! Lol been playing gta too only just started but seems amazing going to be hard to peel myself away to practice


----------



## VXR.Tom

I've forgotten what Forza is!


----------



## wildwash

Looking back on forza and looking back while driving on gta is different plus you don't change gears on gta,this is bothering me..I keep trying. Man my forza skills are going to go down hill


----------



## VXR.Tom

I keep leaping out of my car at speed every time I go to look behind myself


----------



## admg1

I haven't done any practice either. It should be an interesting race on Sunday


----------



## LukeTripod87

My pre-order still hasn't arrived! Bloody royal mail! By the way me and max haved decided to go with the 2002 integra type r. Hopefuly will do a little better this season!


----------



## wildwash

Dano I have sent over the paint with logo attempt number one, I then did a much better logo as that one is pants but after spending an hour doing it, it didn't seem to save. Unfortunatly I haven't got a whole lot of time this week with funeral stuff going on to try again,so if we run the rubbish logo this week I'll get it done for the week after.


----------



## DAN019780

No probs Will cheers for sending it over sorry to hear about funeral plans mate


----------



## John74

I should be online line later , if anyone fancies some testing drop me a message and I will set a lobby up with the full rules so we can check the cars all fit season 6's rules.


----------



## John74

Season 6 starts tonight , dont forget every car needs to be fitted with a turbocharger .


----------



## DAN019780

Can I race in the bm tonight please ???


----------



## dean j

No you ****in' cannot! 

What you two driving anyway?


----------



## DAN019780

The fiesta dean but iam a bit slow in it should of practiced more how's the clio going


----------



## dean j

Not too sure yet. I'm gonna have a quick drive now!


----------



## wildwash

I hate it when the interweb problems mess up a race, I was having a good race.. No doubt that TomTom would have taken the place back but things all went down hill


----------



## John74

Some great close racing up front , shame the lag ended it after ten laps or so as I was enjoying watching the battle for the lead.


----------



## dean j

If you lot ok it, I might invite some decent drivers on my friends list if it's ok? We really need to get numbers up for next week


----------



## DAN019780

Fine by me dean


----------



## wildwash

At this point I think the numbers are too low and we just need some fresh meat


----------



## VXR.Tom

It happens from time to time! Needless to say it doesn't get any easier haha. I think I would rather be taken out by a daring move than wrote off by lag. At least I avoided a PI drop  would be nice to get a full grid again.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Anyone on this evening?


----------



## Tom_the_great

on online for gta or forza right now  ps we have a crew set up ready for tuesday be good if people from here were added the crew is also Just For Fun BTCC i think but add me on rockstar social club and its stright forward


----------



## John74

I will be online soon as I need to work on the focus. Not been a good week with my little niece rushed into hospital and then the next morning I woke up to find an empty shed after some scum bag helped themselves to my mountain bike , all my detailing gear , pressure washer and RC truck.









Slightly more empty than I left it


----------



## Matty03g

There's some right tozzers out there John. 
Can you get it back with your insurance


----------



## dean j

Dirty ****ers! Sorry to hear that Bernie. 

So is my team mate home now? Where's our paint scheme Matty? Or you want to just buy one for this season? I got a nice Lotus scheme on mine at the moment


----------



## VXR.Tom

My team mate is too idle to make us one


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> Dirty ****ers! Sorry to hear that Bernie.
> 
> So is my team mate home now? Where's our paint scheme Matty? Or you want to just buy one for this season? I got a nice Lotus scheme on mine at the moment


I've got a lotus scheme on mine too mate, if I get time next week I might do 1 quick:thumb:

Had a little go earlier and I'm well off the pace


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> There's some right tozzers out there John.
> Can you get it back with your insurance


Claim has go in for all the stuff taken , never needed to claim before so hopefully they will get it sorted fairly soon.


----------



## dean j

I still have to drop 20pi for tonight. GTA 5 has held me up!

God knows what sort of pace I'll have for tonight!


----------



## admg1

I'm running a bit late. You might have to start without me


----------



## wildwash

Well done TomTom, a real victory to even win the second race starting at the back...what a show off


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks mate  just glad the car is fairly quick off the line. I was quite annoyed I had been disconnected so didn't mess around at the start! 

Guess next week I will see what 580 is like in the Ibiza. Fancying a fiesta win next week.


----------



## John74

You made it look far to easy lol.


----------



## Matty03g

If I can stop rolling the Clio I might have a chance of good finish.
Well done tomtom for the max points:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Can someone please post up or confirm the finishing postions for the last 4 races. Fastest laps as i think the missus has binned my piece of paper :devil:

Race 1 

1. Dean (FL)
2. John
3. Adam
4. Dano
5. Skillz
6. Will 
7. Tomtom

Race 2

No idea all confused!

Race 1

1. TomTom (FL)
2. Will
3. John
4. Dean
5. Tom
6. Dano
7. Matty
8. Admg

Race 2

1. Tomtom (FL)
2. John
3. Will
4. Dean
5. Skillz
6. Dano
7. matty
8. Admg

once confirmed ill get the scores updated sorry again for the delay !


----------



## John74

Out at the minute , back home in an hour or so and I will take a look at my notes I keep.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Don't forget qualifying points too tom!


----------



## dean j

Race 1 I won both heats and I'm sure fastest laps. 

Race two I got 4th both races.


----------



## John74

Round 1 race 1

Dean ( FL )
John
Admg
Dan
Wil
TomTom ( Pole )
Skillz

race 2 

Dean ( FL )
TomTom
Wil
John
Dan
Admg
Skillz

Round 2 race 1

TomTom ( Pole + FL )
John
Wil
Dean
Skillz
Dan
Pug
Matty
Admg

race 2

TomTom ( FL )
John
Wil
Dean
Skillz
Admg
Dan
Matty
Pug

Tip i found taking a picture of the results works better than keeping notes on paper :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Boom scores updated need to tinker and tidy up but let me know ow if there's any mistakes


----------



## admg1

Thanks for doing the scores Tom :thumb:

Well done tomtom for getting max points yesterday :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> Boom scores updated need to tinker and tidy up but let me know ow if there's any mistakes


Link link link


----------



## dean j

Link link link!


----------



## Matty03g

Link on first page as allways


----------



## VXR.Tom

Can we end the season now? Winning the teams championship and drivers. Woo woo!!


----------



## John74

The next round is going to be painful with the slowest car on the grid at 580pi on a long fast track, not a good mix :banghead:


----------



## dean j

Matty is winning the next one, ain't you Matty!


----------



## Matty03g

dean j said:


> Matty is winning the next one, ain't you Matty!


I loved to mate if I can keep it on its wheels


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm struggling with 580 this week! Car feels totally different.


----------



## dean j

So are we keeping the lotus paint, or you doing is something new Matty?


----------



## Matty03g

I don't mind mate, I'll have a go at something the next few days. I'll do lotus type one:thumb:


----------



## John74

Going to be strange getting back into this tonight after spending all week driving around with a machine gun sticking out of the widow on GTA V


----------



## admg1

I won't be racing tonight. Ill be back racing next week


----------



## John74

No worries


----------



## Tom_the_great

Good monday morning all

Please see scores below:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&output=html

Any mistakes please let me know (Dean did get pole right???)

Ps TomTom book your ideas up !!! :devil:


----------



## wildwash

Dean had fastest lap race one so he got an extra point and I get one less point buddy


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> Dean had fastest lap race one so he got an extra point and I get one less point buddy


dont know what you mean ...:wave:

Fixed, cheers will


----------



## mlister5500

I will be back on this Sunday if still welcome.


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> I will be back on this Sunday if still welcome.


No your not:devil:

Kidding of course be good to get some more numbers back on the grid


----------



## mlister5500

Don't know what car I'll be in yet!


----------



## DAN019780

Pick the fiesta dave it's great !!!!!


----------



## mlister5500

No it's probably ****.


----------



## John74

Correct lol


----------



## dean j

Be good to get you back on the grid Dave, and the other Herbert! Is he available? Need you two back man!


----------



## mlister5500

Sorry dean h won't be racing any more, family commitments. But I'll be there to ruin your chances of winning.


----------



## John74

mlister5500 said:


> Don't know what car I'll be in yet!


Just pick something that don't fall over and you will be fine


----------



## Matty03g

I thought the main rule for season 6 was you must choose a car that rolls  and spend no time practising


----------



## mlister5500

Just so I know what cars are people using.


----------



## John74

John/Admg - Focus
Wil/Dan/Pug - Fiesta
Tom/Tom - Ibiza
Matty/Dean - Clio


----------



## VXR.Tom

mlister5500 said:


> Just so I know what cars are people using.


The Ibiza is REALLY slow


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> The Ibiza is REALLY slow


On the straights, compared to the fiesta it kinda is..but nothing is as slow round the twisties as the fiesta.


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> On the straights, compared to the fiesta it kinda is..but nothing is as slow round the twisties as the fiesta.


Nonsense


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> The Ibiza is REALLY slow


:spam: liar


----------



## admg1

I think you've all taken toms post the wrong way. What he meant was the Ibiza is slow when it's on it's roof :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> I think you've all taken toms post the wrong way. What he meant was the Ibiza is slow when it's on it's roof :lol:


I think it's slow all the time...


----------



## Tom_the_great

Scores on the doors are as follows:

1	DeanR32	 128
2	John74 119
3	TomTom030790	118
4	WilDtub 108
5	Skillz_Tom	92
6 DAN019780	87
7	Matty03g 77
8	Admg1 60
9	Dave5500	33

Full breakdown here !

use link on page one that still works


----------



## VXR.Tom

Spreadsheet doesn't exist apparently!


----------



## DAN019780

Need too pull my finger out and start competing this season there's a team championship to defend thanks for the scores tom


----------



## Matty03g

You've given me one extra point Thomas, was that an extra point for not rolling it this week :driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Cheers matty updated  :wave:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom you have me and John the wrong position in the standings  also really enjoying Daves team name hahahahaha.


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> Tom you have me and John the wrong position in the standings  also really enjoying Daves team name hahahahaha.


no i havent :wave:

:lol:


----------



## John74

Don't worry after next Sundays race I will be a lot further down the list


----------



## VXR.Tom

Anyone fancy some testing today/tonight?


----------



## Matty03g

Gonna be long night tomorrow as the Clio has just 270ish bhp due to the 580pi 
There's only 1 winner for tomorrow's race tomtom, no pressure though, I'd hate to c u roll it


----------



## John74

Should be a good race for last with three cars 580pi


----------



## VXR.Tom

Did a few laps around sunset today, got down to a 1.04.070 with my 580pi  relatively happy with that!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Can someone post the finishing places for race one.

I had a hissy fit and didnt record them got second one tho.


----------



## John74

1 TomTom ( pole + fastest lap )
2 Wil
3 Dano
4 Dave
5 Dean
6 Matty
7 John
8 Skillz


----------



## Tom_the_great

*Scores update!!!!*

*PLEASE READ Carefully*

Right i've done some working on the scores so fingers crossed we are all happy with this.

I am planning to do the drop scores as we race so we can see A the "real" scores and B you can see what your highest drop score is so that is what you must beat to improve your score.

The scores have all been tinkered with so please just double check and let me know of any mistakes. The tables are only for your "real" scores so people with 0 have not completed 4 races(3 are dropped).

The scores that have been dropped are denoted by the word "drop" next to them. The word "drop1" denotes this is your highest drop score. this will be more usefull as we progress as it will be the score you must beat to improve your leaderboard score.

Hopefully this has all worked correctly and is usefull if you dont like it let me know and ill just  it off back to the orignal. but please give it fair chance.:thumb:

Regards Tom.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&usp=sharing


----------



## dean j

Looks good to me. If you can work with it and keep it up to date, I'm all for it!

Could have sworn I was 590 this Sunday though


----------



## VXR.Tom

I like it, as for you Dean, your 450pi this week


----------



## VXR.Tom

But yes PI drops this week are , me 580, John, Matty, Dean and Will 590 iirc.


----------



## DAN019780

Looks good tom 

I might miss Sundays racing as a nice red light appered on my router Monday night so I need a new one but they said it will take 3-5 days for delivery so fingers crossed it comes in time


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Looks good tom
> 
> I might miss Sundays racing as a nice red light appered on my router Monday night so I need a new one but they said it will take 3-5 days for delivery so fingers crossed it comes in time


Just plug Xbox directly into your network?


----------



## admg1

I should be on 25 points, not 0 points 
The two races I have missed are classed as 0 points and are two of the three dropped scores :thumb:
















Now chop chop and get them changed :wave: :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Just plug Xbox directly into your network?


 Might give that a try tom cheers didn't know you could do that


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks Thomas new spread sheets looks great but am a little confused liked Adam is.
I've raced 4 out of the 5 races so should drop just 2 of my 4 scoring weeks and the race I missed would be my last dropped score so I should be on 60 points mate :thumb:

The easiest way to work it out is everyone should have there top 2 scores out of 5, then 3 out of 6 and so on........


----------



## Tom_the_great

Right slight ****up as I didnt count the races not turned up for (which I should have done) so I will correct the zeros tomorrow all  

Apart from that are we all ok ?


----------



## Tom_the_great

admg1 said:


> I should be on 25 points, not 0 points
> The two races I have missed are classed as 0 points and are two of the three dropped scores :thumb:
> 
> Now chop chop and get them changed :wave: :lol:





Matty03g said:


> Thanks Thomas new spread sheets looks great but am a little confused liked Adam is.
> I've raced 4 out of the 5 races so should drop just 2 of my 4 scoring weeks and the race I missed would be my last dropped score so I should be on 60 points mate :thumb:
> 
> The easiest way to work it out is everyone should have there top 2 scores out of 5, then 3 out of 6 and so on........


All sorted now lads matty you ar on 60 points which throws you and dean up the team board and adam you are actually on 43 !!!! (5 races, missed 2, 1 drop score of 17, so you have 25+18=43 :thumb

everyone happy... good :wave: see you all sunday


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> All sorted now lads matty you ar on 60 points which throws you and dean up the team board and adam you are actually on 43 !!!! (5 races, missed 2, 1 drop score of 17, so you have 25+18=43 :thumb
> 
> everyone happy... good :wave: see you all sunday


Cheers Tom :thumb:

For some reason I thought we had only done 4 races, I'd done myself out of points as well :lol:

See you Sunday.


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Did a few laps around sunset today, got down to a 1.04.070 with my 580pi  relatively happy with that!


Had a quick go last night and got a 1.04.1, with 590pi. Hope I can just about get in the 103's :driver:
Should be an easy win for Thomas this week :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

I think I need a little tweaking before I am in the 1:03's but I have low 1:04's in the bag with a 590.. Trouble is getting one more pi drop..I don't think I can build a 580pi fiesta that conforms to the rules lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm down into the 1.03.7s I think


----------



## Tom_the_great

you time means nothing young master tomtom its mine this weekend 

currently on the 1.04.1's


----------



## VXR.Tom

Looking at people's times I expect everyone to be in one long train tomorrow!


----------



## John74

With me at the back , this is not a good track for a focus with just 590pi.


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> Looking at people's times I expect everyone to be in one long train tomorrow!


A train that derails, crashes and burns..


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> A train that derails, crashes and burns..


Lol, yeah that first Corner pit wall gonna take some hits tonight


----------



## VXR.Tom

I've had some huge accidents heading in to turn two, dropping the rear of the car under braking and having no hope in stopping, backwards into the wall!


----------



## wildwash

1:03.8 I found a little something.

Dano I think we are using setup two, flat track.


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> 1:03.8 I found a little something.
> 
> Dano I think we are using setup two, flat track.


Still on?


----------



## DAN019780

Ill be on new router has arrived so all good had a little practice Will not sure what setup it was it was whatever one with used for the last few weeks


----------



## John74

I really need a car with a better straight line speed.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Come on people im waiting to win haha

John you struggling ive got a lobbybwith everyone whos online


----------



## John74

Is Xbox live working right or just my internet ?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Few people struggling but all my lobby ok... theres now 7 of us me tom dave dean dano admg matty


----------



## VXR.Tom

It's being difficult for a few people.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Now will too


----------



## John74

No one was joining my lobby so rebooting


----------



## Tom_the_great

Not sure if anyone can see you 9nline mate... if you can try join anyone we are all in my lobby and ill host


----------



## DAN019780

Cant get in


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> Cant get in


Nor me


----------



## dean j

I can't even see any of you!


----------



## mlister5500

It's ****ed


----------



## John74

Xbox live is fooooooked


----------



## DAN019780

What we going to do??????


----------



## admg1

I can't get in either. The only people I can see online is Tom and tomtom and it won't let me join them.


I'm rebooting now


----------



## John74

Xbox live service alert

Managing friends lists and tracking what friends are doing
Sending text or voice messages to other Xbox Live members
Signing in to Xbox Live


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well after a night of xbox live being fubar, crashes and rolling the scores on the doors are as follows...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&usp=sharing

as always let me know of mistakes and john can you either update or post PI drops and ill put them in!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks Tom. 

Pi drops are ;

TomTom :560
Wil:580
Matty; 590


----------



## VXR.Tom

We should perhaps discuss a deal with Motors TV to display our racing on there TV show. Just seen TORA touring car championship displays the rounds of there championship on TV. Sim racing for some game.


----------



## VXR.Tom

http://www.theonlineracingassociation.com/msa-touring-car-championship-season-8.html


----------



## Tom_the_great

If we get a deal I quit racing and im doing commentary woop haha


----------



## John74

Just had a read of the rules they race with , 580pi max and 2500lb min weight. The stuff about parade laps , safety cars etc way over the top.


----------



## wildwash

Tonight dean officially became a married man, big congrats on your big day.. Didn't wake up knowing I was in for a bromance kiss when I came along tonight haha

If only you guys could see his dancing!!!


----------



## John74

You mean you didn't video it for us to all enjoy ?


----------



## DAN019780

Congrats dean


----------



## Matty03g

Congratulations to you and your new wife dean.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Congratulations


----------



## John74

VXR.Tom said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> Pi drops are ;
> 
> TomTom :560
> Wil:580
> Matty; 590


Correct , i had forgot to check but posted now :wall:


----------



## admg1

Congratulations Dean :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I could be touch and go on whether I'm back in time for the start. Will try and update my progress nearer 8!


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> I could be touch and go on whether I'm back in time for the start. Will try and update my progress nearer 8!


Hope you get back mate, you need to get some of that pi back. 
Also is there any penalties for exceeding track limits tonight  I was gaining half a second on the first corner earlier :lol:


----------



## John74

It's something I will have to keep an eye on to make sure no one is using it to gain / defend position . Two wheels over the white line is ok but not all four.


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Hope you get back mate, you need to get some of that pi back.
> Also is there any penalties for exceeding track limits tonight  I was gaining half a second on the first corner earlier :lol:


Cutting corners and cheating again :devil:

That's a 10 place grid penalty and a drive through penalty :wave:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Im going to be 10 mins late but rushing


----------



## John74

Hurry up then .....


----------



## Matty03g

Well done John for the wins and about time dan got that fiesta moving 
Sorry for the little nudge in race 2 will, I really enjoyed the racing with you and dean tonight


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well done John for the double win ! can some one please post the results as i totally forgot...*useless I know*

Some really good racing last night had a really good battle with will's love child ! looking forward to the roll-a-thon next week my favorite track so fingers crossed for good result !


----------



## John74

Race 1

John + pole + FL
Dano
Matty
Dean
Wil
Admg
Skillz
Pug
Dave
Jacko
Een

Race 2 

John + FL
Dano
Admg
Matty
Dean
Dave
Skillz
Een
Pug
Tom
Wil

:thumbup:


----------



## kings..

I will try and race next week if I am permitted!! let me know car specs etc as its been a while since ive been on


----------



## John74

All on post 1 page 1 buddy , anything you're not sure off just ask .


----------



## VXR.Tom

Well done John! My car was a heap of poo yesterday. I wouldn't wish 560 upon anyone!


----------



## wildwash

Race one was a much better race than I expected,thought I was going to be last following people round the track, ended up have a great little battle with Dean, Matty and Admg which I enjoyed. Unfortunatly on race two I took a good from dean on the second corner then almos turned around from a little bump from Dave when things got tight, then a hit from skills when the grass didn't stop him, then a bump that turned me round from Matty... Wasn't really mad at any of the bumps last night as no one meant for any of them. But after getting better than I expected from race one I felt like race two was over for me.

Hopefully we will have good numbers again next weekend.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Will do you ever get the feeling people dont like you ...


----------



## Tom_the_great

Good morning all !

Ive done the scores please see link below.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&usp=sharing

After speaking to few people I am going to try organise a Karting day for those who are interested, so we can really have some racing fun :car:

Can you all please pm or post your nearest town so I can put us all on the map and try to find some middle ground (do not give me your post code or i'll come an steal your stuff :lol


----------



## wildwash

My town in Southend Essex. as I mentioned, we have a big Indoor track with a bridge ect great fun.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Middlesbrough!


----------



## VXR.Tom

You can come and steal this tv stand out of my garage anytime soon too Tom! It's getting in the way.


----------



## Matty03g

Egham, surrey. 
Thanks for the scores Thomas, me and dean just ahead by a point :lol:


----------



## John74

Jacko , Een and me just outside of Tamworth. Een works at the local karting track.


----------



## dean j

I'm southend on sea too. I could be up for this (date dependant)!


----------



## admg1

Thanks for doing the scores Tom :thumb:

I'd be up for a karting day depending on when and where it is. 
I live not far from Matt


----------



## mlister5500

S****horpe


----------



## VXR.Tom

Yes


----------



## admg1

Only 16 more days to go to try them out. 
I think we might have to try a different championship out.


----------



## admg1

Looks like we will be having short seasons in Forza 5 

Here is the confirmed track list

Bernese Alps
Catalunya
Spa
Indianapolis
Le Mans
Laguna Seca
Mount Panorama
Prague
Road Atlanta
Sebring
Silverstone
Test Track Airfield
Top Gear test track
Yas Marina


----------



## VXR.Tom

There is some cracking tracks off the old forza missing


----------



## admg1

Yeah I know 

Nurburgring is coming as DLC in January.


----------



## DAN019780

Not far from Matt and adam


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm just looking forward to flogging a V8 supercar round Mount Panorama!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Just sorted my 570 setup and did a few laps. Broke into the high 1.30s. Fairly happy with that


----------



## Matty03g

Hope lighting don't strike twice Thomas


----------



## VXR.Tom

Right guys I have a bit of a dilemma. I've not been able to get out of working tomorrow so I'm stuck in till 8. I should be home at around 20-25 past 8. I would quite like to participate in the racing tomorrow so I'm trying to sort something out so I still can. I'm happy to miss qualifying as my punishment and start at the back. 

Would people mind waiting for me for race 1 and 2 tomorrow? Obviously I'm quite happy with what the majority decide and if you wish to get underway I will understand and won't mind and will just join from race 2! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tom_the_great

Wait to start a race... you muat be crazy... that never happens... 

Normally id say ye I dont mind but seen as its you.... nah haha

Honestly im not fussed im happy to wait mate


----------



## admg1

I don't mind waiting. You've all waited for me before :thumb:

Why don't we change the time to say 8.15 or 8.30 just for tomorrow because it's good to have as many people racing as possible.


----------



## Matty03g

I don't mind mate, make the racing 8.30 tomorrow. You'll have to get the final say from John


----------



## John74

I don't mind waiting until 8:30 if everyone else is happy with that, it wont be the first time.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thank you. As I said in my first post I will let the majority rule and go with it  will try and be back as quick as possible.


----------



## DAN019780

Fine by me tom I don't mind waiting


----------



## dean j

I'm cool waiting. You've all waited for me before!


----------



## admg1

I'm sorry but I won't be racing tonight. 
I'll be back next week.


----------



## wildwash

I can make 570, but I am under weight. Min weight 2200 and I am 2169

Or I can be fully legal but only 573pi 

Choice is up to you guys I guess, bloody loop holes lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

3rd option... ban :thumb:

lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

Apologies for my lag today. Sorry Dave in the main! Not sure really why it was happening.


Was clocking a ping of 22, download speed over 35 and my upload speed was around 6 Mbps! Very strange indeed.


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> I can make 570, but I am under weight. Min weight 2200 and I am 2169
> 
> Or I can be fully legal but only 573pi
> 
> Choice is up to you guys I guess, bloody loop holes lol


Either option are both fine by me will :thumb:


----------



## dean j

573 is fine by me. Infact, either way is cool with me man


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I can make 570, but I am under weight. Min weight 2200 and I am 2169
> 
> Or I can be fully legal but only 573pi
> 
> Choice is up to you guys I guess, bloody loop holes lol


Which ones slower? 

I don't mind truth be told


----------



## admg1

Either way is fine by me as well.


----------



## DAN019780

Tbh to drive that fiesta so well to get 570 pi you should be rewarded for it not penalised 


If you get a chance will darling can you send me a 580 pi tune please


----------



## wildwash

I can send over a setup tonight dano.

What's the latest with the scores? Things must be getting closer.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Just waiting for John to confirm the final positions but I think hes too into cod haha


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers Will didn't think I would ever need a 580 pi at the start of the season


----------



## graeme

Just a quick post to say big thanks to all for this thread. Stumbled across it by chance the other day and then thought I would get the old x box fired up. Not played it for years and only got forza 3 but spent silly amount of time (3am last night:doublesho) playing it and have not had such fun for aaaages lol. 

Keep up the good racing guys and cheers again :thumb:


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> Just waiting for John to confirm the final positions but I think hes too into cod haha


I wish , to much work and no time for anything else.

Race 1

Wil
Dan
Pug
Matty
Tom
John
Skillz
Dave
Dean ( pole + fastest lap )

Race 2

Dean ( fastest lap )
Wil
Dan
Matty
Pug
John
Tom
Skillz
Dave


----------



## John74

PI drops will be

Wil 573
Dan 580
Tom 580
John 590


----------



## VXR.Tom

If only it took as long to get the pi drops as it does to get rid of them! Blimey.


----------



## John74

To true , it was either season 1 or 2 that I did with only running the full 600pi for 2 of the 13 rounds.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm on 2 now, would of been the first race only if I hadn't of been destroyed by a laggy car haha!


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> If only it took as long to get the pi drops as it does to get rid of them! Blimey.


Stop moaning 
Your still quick at 580pi


----------



## John74

Ok place your bets , what's the odds of Dean leading tonight's races and making to the end without lagging out ???


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Ok place your bets , what's the odds of Dean leading tonight's races and making to the end without lagging out ???


He better not lagg out, I want a Clio 1..2 tonight


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> He better not lagg out, I want a Clio 1..2 tonight


Your times are looking good!!


----------



## John74

Have to say I had some very enjoyable battles last night with Wil in the first race and Skillz in the second race. It's a fun challenge trying to race with the slowest car on the grid.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Was some great racing last night could have done better but really enjoyed the racing some good battles.

John can you post the results or just edit your post from page ago and ill get them updated asap.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> Was some great racing last night could have done better but really enjoyed the racing some good battles.
> 
> John can you post the results or just edit your post from page ago and ill get them updated asap.


Nice to see you back at the front again. Was a shame Dean decided to ruin the party for us  well done on Dean for the win in race two.

Looking forward to a huge accident(miracle) in both races next week. I want the Ibiza at 540!!


----------



## John74

Atlanta


John74 said:


> Race 1
> 
> Wil
> Dan
> Pug
> Matty
> Tom
> John
> Skillz
> Dave
> Dean ( pole + fastest lap )
> 
> Race 2
> 
> Dean ( fastest lap )
> Wil
> Dan
> Matty
> Pug
> John
> Tom
> Skillz
> Dave


Laguna

Race 1

Tom ( pole + fastest lap )
Dean
Skillz
Pug
Dan
Admg
Wil
Matty
John

Race 2

Dean
Tom
Skillz
Matty ( fastest lap )
John
Wil
Admg
Dan
Pug


----------



## John74

Ignore tapatalk is being stupid.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Boom !

scores on the doors as as follows...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitrZ-suZoaadExSYTlhZWJ6aDctTGtudS1aTFRXb2c&usp=sharing

*if the link doesnt work use page 1


----------



## VXR.Tom

God the team championship is close!!! The drivers is too but blimey!


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the scores Thomas


----------



## John74

PI drops also updated

Tom 560 ( enjoy )
Wil 580
Dan 580
Dean 590


----------



## VXR.Tom

john74 said:


> pi drops also updated
> 
> tom 560 ( enjoy )


lol!!


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the scores Tom :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Just had a nice delivery come through 



My Xbox one has just been delivered as well


----------



## VXR.Tom

I've got two hours of work left before I can get my paws on mine at home! Shame I'm working tomorrow!


----------



## John74

Week off from work


----------



## admg1

I finally got the Xbox one fired up and I'm currently installing Forza 5 as we speak.
I've only got 94% to go :lol:


----------



## wildwash

I <3 forza 5 so much!!!


----------



## John74

Me and Skillz had some good racing this evening , turned the AI cars up to max and was still lapping them in a six lap race in the lower classes.


----------



## admg1

I just had a good race around Laguna Seca against John, Matt, will and toms drivatars. Wills car punted me off in the last corner and I accidentally punted someone's green and black rx8 off at the corkscrew (sorry Tom) :wave:

It's so much better driving against them because you never know what's going to happen.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Me and Tom couldn't even get into the same multiplayer lobby yesterday! Gave up and went to sleep!


----------



## admg1

Tom sent me an invite to join a party last night and I didn't have a clue how to join it :lol:
I had just started the game though.

One thing I noticed last night was that the controls are a lot more sensitive then Forza 4. I don't know if it's because I need to adjust my controller or not.
I also need to tune a few of the cars I got, they all seem to under steer quite badly.


----------



## John74

First three races in career mode you have to do before you can do anything else.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Ill be around today if some one fancys some xbox one-ing...


----------



## John74

I will be on later in ghosts or F5


----------



## admg1

I'll probably be on later on tonight some time.

I wish I would of bought 2 now. They are going for silly prices on eBay.
Someone has also bid £50 just for a preorder receipt


----------



## VXR.Tom

I should of left mine boxed ha! Shall be on after work at about 20:30


----------



## Tom_the_great

Multiplayer Invites and Party Chat
Q: How do I invite friends to my multiplayer game?
Issue: You must invite friends via the Xbox One Party feature.
Solution:

Set up your multiplayer game
Go to the Party app on the console dashboard and create a party
Invite your friends to the Party first. A Party can only hold 8 people (not 60) at a time.
Go back to the multiplayer game and invite your friends from the Party to join. 
Now, since you can only have 8 people in a Party and can only invite people to a game from a Party, you'll at first only be able to invite 7 to the game. To get the full field of 16 in your game, you will need another person to set up another Party and invite 7 new people to it, then have them to to the game and invite the Party members.
See also this blog from Major Nelson on How to Party Up on Xbox One


----------



## Tom_the_great

Stuck in Career, Want to Exit
Q: How do I get out of Career event mode and into other parts of the game?
Issue: The first three races of the game are mandatory in order to establish your Drivatar. After that, the game continues Career mode with no apparent Exit to Main Menu option.
Solution: 

There's no menu option before the race, but you can Start Race, then press the controller's Menu button (the one on the right with three parallel lines - used as Pause for the game), then choose the Quit menu option on the top right of the screen. From there you are placed into your Career garage screen. Press B or the Pause Menu button again to get to the game's main menu screen for access to Multiplayer, Rivals, Free Play, Profile, etc.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Why so complicated!


----------



## John74

Progress , well someone thought it was a good idea then asked a bunch of yes men what they thought.


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I just had a good race around Laguna Seca against John, Matt, will and toms drivatars. Wills car punted me off in the last corner and I accidentally punted someone's green and black rx8 off at the corkscrew (sorry Tom) :wave:
> 
> It's so much better driving against them because you never know what's going to happen.


Not much point racing my drivatar I was struggling without my wheel , gonna take some time for me to get used to the controller


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Not much point racing my drivatar I was struggling without my wheel , gonna take some time for me to get used to the controller


Yeah yeah any old excuse :wave:
Just spend another £350 on a wheel and you'll be alright then


----------



## VXR.Tom

*Forza 4 BTCC*

Me, John and will worked out the controller dead zones to make the brakes and throttle a bit more progressive. Increased the acceleration and deceleration outside to full (100) and the deceleration and acceleration inside to 0!


----------



## John74

Have to say it helps you have better throttle and braking control as you use 100% of the trigger action instead of the default 65%.


----------



## admg1

That's good to know. I'll have to change mine later on if I get a chance


----------



## DAN019780

Have any one tried playing your xbox 360 through your xbox one , apparently you can all you do is plug your hdmi cable from your 360 into your one hdmi input Port which is meant for cable or satellite then you say 'xbox watch tv' and its meant to take you to your 360 haven't tried it myself yet just wondered if anyone has yet


----------



## admg1

I haven't tried it but I might try it out later. It'll save mucking about with cables.


----------



## dean j

So at we still racing tonight? Seems you rich guys are wrapped up in the new console


----------



## John74

Always racing


----------



## admg1

I'm struggling to join the lobby. I'm resetting everything now.


----------



## John74

When we can get everyone in..........


----------



## admg1

I've tried everything and it won't let me join the lobby for some reason.
Looks like another week missed by me


----------



## wildwash

Sorry everyone


----------



## Matty03g

Was some good close racing with John last night, I'm sure there was a tow rope connecting us first race 
How's Thomas this morning


----------



## John74

That was some stupidly close racing last night Matty , I spent nearly the whole of both races trying to put pressure on you to make a mistake as you was just to fast for me on the straights. I'm gutted I have to share the 20pi drop with you for next Sunday.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Sharing the pi drop - you cuties


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> That was some stupidly close racing last night Matty , I spent nearly the whole of both races trying to put pressure on you to make a mistake as you was just to fast for me on the straights. I'm gutted I have to share the 20pi drop with you for next Sunday.


Yeah I'm gutted to, I liked Iberian at 600pi but not 580pi.


----------



## Matty03g

Gonna be a fun 573-580 pi back of the grid battle this week with John, Tom Tom and will who's gonna finish last ?


----------



## John74

Me lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

Should be good, although Will won the practice race with 573!!!


----------



## wildwash

I started first, finished first but set a slower lap than everyone behind me.. Road-block-Wil lol race night I will start at the back and then end at the back I believe. Assuming I don't lag wreck all your cars of course, new internet isn't till the 11th


----------



## DAN019780

Just let me in front will and then either road block or lag crash all the others team tactics !!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well it finally came  so im now the proud owner of two xbox ones... dean you want it?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> Well it finally came  so im now the proud owner of two xbox ones... dean you want it?


You've paid what? £20 for them both too?


----------



## John74

To tight to have paid that much lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

Your both jelous ...


----------



## VXR.Tom

*Forza 4 BTCC*

Must of missed that offer!

Edited because of toms whining.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Anyone about today prob be on for next few hours.


----------



## John74

I will be on around 3 or so , double xp weekend on ghosts.


----------



## dean j

Why you got two of em?


----------



## Tom_the_great

A pre order mix up mate.


----------



## admg1

My Internet has decided to play up and I can't get online  
I'm trying to sort it out now but it looks like I won't be racing again tonight :wall: :devil:


----------



## Matty03g

Bad luck mate, that's 2 weeks in a row, hope you get it sorted for next week:thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Well done Dean on the wins. Nice to see you back at the top as well Thomas. About 3/4s of the field will have a pi drop next week!


----------



## John74

If Admg and Dave can make it online next Sunday they will the only ones without a pi drop .

Well done Dean on the double win and max points , nice to see Skillz getting a good result at last.


----------



## admg1

As long as my Internet doesn't play up, I'll be racing on Sunday. I'm really pissed off ive missed two weeks.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Scores have been updated !!!!

its all changed!!!! its all close and exciting argh !!!! haha


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> Scores have been updated !!!!
> 
> its all changed!!!! its all close and exciting argh !!!! haha


Your not wrong. Ridiculous!! Maple is going to decide it all. Keep rolling rolling rolling!


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the scores Tom only fitting for the last forza4 season to go down to the wire 
Well done dean for the wins and Tom for his best ride all season:thumb:


----------



## admg1

If we are going to do a Forza 5 championship, we might have to work out another way of doing qualifying. From what I've read there are no lobby points online. The only way to determine the starting order is by pi or a random grid.


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> If we are going to do a Forza 5 championship, we might have to work out another way of doing qualifying. From what I've read there are no lobby points online. The only way to determine the starting order is by pi or a random grid.


I would like to do a reverse grid for the second race where possible. Although that doesn't help the first race. Hopefully these things will be patched by the time we start.


----------



## wildwash

It would just be too much of a mess to start a race then all move about to the right starting points or do a warm up lap before starting the race, I hope they change the options so you can do lobby points. I also would like to see reverse grid for the second race,it will bring so much more to the championship.


----------



## John74

I was thinking about slightly shorter races and adding a third reverse grid race. Still got to sit down and test everything out to see how it works and what can and can't be done in the lobby yet.

Yesterday I spent over a million in game credits buying and building cars to the new BTCC spec I'm thinking about. Now have a garage full of 16 fwd BTCC cars but not had time to test drive any of them. Going by the specs I think only 2 of those might not be so good compared to the rest.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Will and Dean can use the slowest two :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I do hope the car I've been testing is included!!


----------



## John74

Don't get to set on any car just yet as the specs will be changing for Forza 5. 

PI or random grids only does mess things up a lot , not sure what to do about that at the minute.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Tbh random grids and get rid of qualifying. 3 races. End of .

mixes things up its fair for everyone and tbh it makes every race interesting have to over take and may get lucky on front row with pi drop etc haha
Just my 2pence


----------



## Matty03g

I agree with Tom would make it funny, but knowing my luck I'd be at the back every week :lol:


----------



## wildwash

I disagree, the btcc (which is what our racing was themed) doesn't just do random grids. I think we should do what they do really. Random grids with no qualifying?thats just playing in public lobbies.


----------



## Tom_the_great

I kno what your saying will... but whats the alternative ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

People on tonight?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Question: Some of the cars on forza 5 have manufacturer based adjustable wings too. Are these allowed or must they still be forza wings? No Pi difference etc between the two.


----------



## John74

Just Forza wings


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Just Forza wings


Check out the VW Scirocco. Adjustable wings!


----------



## John74

The LE focus has them too , still Forza wings only though.


----------



## Tom_the_great

:spam: Booo... the forza wings look gash 

ps will, you need to make more of an impact on lee at southend ive just spoken to him and he doesnt know you ! I refered to you as a big american ******* :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I shall be on later this evening for some more extended testing. Had a good few hours testing some cars with Will the wino  last night!


----------



## wildwash

I will see what I can do Tom, might need some paint this week.

Once this season has ended and we have a break before the next season starts I am thinking maybe we could arrange a short little cup race? Maybe something like old classic mini's a few modifications we all get and just 5 races. No pi drops maybe just random grids? But I don't have a whole lot to do on some Sunday nights and this could be a laugh.

Mini's are just one suggestion, there are a hundred cars on forza 5 we could pick, but I would rather stay clear of anything that could be used in the btcc championship.


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I will see what I can do Tom, might need some paint this week.
> 
> Once this season has ended and we have a break before the next season starts I am thinking maybe we could arrange a short little cup race? Maybe something like old classic mini's a few modifications we all get and just 5 races. No pi drops maybe just random grids? But I don't have a whole lot to do on some Sunday nights and this could be a laugh.
> 
> Mini's are just one suggestion, there are a hundred cars on forza 5 we could pick, but I would rather stay clear of anything that could be used in the btcc championship.


Some of the cars we looked at last night will would make very interesting championships for a quick interim event!


----------



## admg1

I like the sound of this. Maybe classic vs modern mini!
One team mate drives a classic mini and the other team mate drives the modern one.


----------



## John74

Clio V6's lol


----------



## wildwash

Clio v6 could be awesome! 

The new mini could be used in btcc so best to keep away from that. I was thinking something a little more simple than team mates. Just a simple shoot out with random grids and perfectly matched cars, no advantages.


----------



## DAN019780

Clio v6 iam in sounds good like the idea if no pi as well


----------



## admg1

I forgot about the modern mini being eligible for btcc races.

What about a Clio V6 race and a classic mini race. Do one after the other around the same track. 
They could both be setup with a standard tune that everyone has to use so they are all equal.


----------



## DAN019780

Everyone having the same standard tune sounds good all about the driver then


----------



## Tom_the_great

SCORES ARE UPDATED !!!!!

Its close at the top Tomtom leads Dean by 12 points. Then john and will are 32 and 33 behind, in the teams Dean and Matty are ahead by 19 so...... all to play for kids.


----------



## Tom_the_great

*Points info !*

Good morning all,

So as we are drawing close to the end of the season its all close and people want to know what there on what they need etc...

Tomtom 307 (Drop Score 21)
Dean 295 (Drop Score 21)
John 275 (Drop Score 20)
Will 274 (Drop Score 19)
Matty 247 (Drop Score 20)
Dano 235 (Drop Score 19)
Tom 216 (Drop Score 17)
Admg 142 (Drop Score 0)

By my very basic run down Dean has to beat Tom by 12 points John and Will could still win however unlikly but they are battling for 3rd place.

Dano needs to make up 12 points on Matty to swop places.

And I just need to finish well as im staying where I am but want to try to win the Team champs.

Team Champs

Team BMW 542
Team Awesome 523
Team USA 509
Team Law 417

:thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> So as we are drawing close to the end of the season its all close and people want to know what there on what they need etc...
> 
> Tomtom 307 (Drop Score 21)
> Dean 295 (Drop Score 21)
> John 275 (Drop Score 20)
> Will 274 (Drop Score 19)
> Matty 247 (Drop Score 20)
> Dano 235 (Drop Score 19)
> Tom 216 (Drop Score 17)
> Admg 142 (Drop Score 0)
> 
> By my very basic run down Dean has to beat Tom by 12 points John and Will could still win however unlikly but they are battling for 3rd place.
> 
> Dano needs to make up 12 points on Matty to swop places.
> 
> And I just need to finish well as im staying where I am but want to try to win the Team champs.
> 
> Team Champs
> 
> Team BMW 542
> Team Awesome 523
> Team USA 509
> Team Law 417
> 
> :thumb:


Next week will certainly be interesting!


----------



## Matty03g

Will be interesting for sure, anything can happen with the rolly pollys. Well done Tom Tom for the wins last night!!


----------



## John74

Well done to Tom for the wins and max points. I knew that roll would end my championship hopes as best I can do if I take max points at Maple Valley is 298points and maybe pinch second off Dean if he has a bad round.

One thing is for sure we will have a new champion after next Sunday.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John74 said:


> Well done to Tom for the wins and max points. I knew that roll would end my championship hopes as best I can do if I take max points at Maple Valley is 298points and maybe pinch second off Dean if he has a bad round.
> 
> One thing is for sure we will have a new champion after next Sunday.


Not sure about that TBH John, It is monday so i maybe wrong but you currently have 275 if you scored max points 43 you would be on 318 (275+43=318)

It would require Tomtom not to score at all or not improve his score by 11 (318-307)

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## wildwash

Minus the drop score though


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Minus the drop score though


Correct my lowest counting score is 20 so if I scored 43 I would only improve by 23.


----------



## Tom_the_great

No!!! Drop scores have already been dropped your score is as is !!!!

Your total score is your rounds minus 3 rounds which are lowest....

So if you scored 43 you would get 43 !!!! :lol:

If you got under 20 say 19 and your other drop scores were 10 and 5 for arguments sake then you would get 20 added on to your total and 19 would be one of your drop scores ie drop1.


----------



## John74

Ah missed the fact you already have dropped all 3 rounds , not sure if my heart can stand another last round shoot out.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Ah missed the fact you already have dropped all 3 rounds , not sure if my heart can stand another last round shoot out.


4 way shoot out!!!


----------



## John74

VXR.Tom said:


> 4 way shoot out!!!


At Maple Valley that's going to be tough !


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> 4 way shoot out!!!


4 way roll off more like :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I doubt I will be going fast enough to roll!


----------



## John74

Anyone online tonight ? Getting very bored of playing with useless random people :-(


----------



## VXR.Tom

I shall be on throughout today


----------



## admg1

Well it's the end of an era tonight. The last ever Forza 4 btcc race 

It should be a pretty entertaining couple of races tonight and I don't think we could of picked a better track to finish off on :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Yeah sad it's gonna be last race on forza4
Reckon I can get a good result tonight if I keep all 4 wheels on the Tarmac which is a big big if :lol:


----------



## John74

Yep the last ever Forza 4 Detailing World BTCC tonight , it's been a fun two years of racing :thumb:.


----------



## admg1

I've just turned on my Xbox and I had to do an update. It's wiped everyone off my friends list and it won't let me send anything to anyone. 
Restarting now


----------



## wildwash

Well done TomTom for the big win!


----------



## DAN019780

Yeah well done Tom Tom 

Thanks everyone for another good season of racing guys 1st race last night one of the best races ever 
Dean hope you get a xbox one mate wont be the same without you


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thank you chaps! What a race we had for round 1 at Maple Valley! Intense!!


----------



## admg1

Well done Tom for the outright win.
I really enjoyed the first race as well until I rolled it.


----------



## VXR.Tom

We were 4 wide into the first corner on multiple occasions. Cracking stuff!


----------



## John74

Well done to Tom on winning the final season of Forza 4 BTCC , very well deserved :thumb:

Sunday the 22nd and 29th look like being random races on random tracks over on Forza 5 for anyone that is about.

January 5th we might start the one make series just to get everyone used to racing together on Forza 5 and how best to get everyone into the lobby before we start on the BTCC racing.

I have suggested using the Renault Clio V6 as a one make series car with all cars built to the same spec, anyone have any other cars in mind ? Just need to keep away from the B class and anything that will be used in the BTCC.

Clio V6 specs 

Air filter : Race intake
Exhaust : Street exhaust
Flywheel : Sport Flywheel
Brakes : Race Brakes
Springs and dampers : Race springs and dampers
Front anti-roll bars : Race front anti-roll bars
Rear anti-roll bars : Race rear anti-roll bars
Chassis Reinforcement and Roll cage : Race chassis reinforcement and roll cage
Weight reduction : Sport weight reduction.
Transmission : Race Transmission
Differential : Race Differential
Tyre Compound : Race tyre compound
Front tyre width : Upgraded front tyre width 235/35R18
Rear tyre width : Upgraded rear tyre width 285/35R18
Front Bumper : Race front bumper
Rear Wing : Race rear wing

everything else standard parts

C500pi
268bhp
236lb torque
2,905lbs weight


----------



## VXR.Tom

*Forza 4 BTCC*

Thank you for your kind words!

After doing a few races with John, Adam and Will last night, I think the little clios would make a good race series. Lap times were very close indeed.


----------



## DAN019780

Best get myself a Clio setup then


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well done tomtom  teams next season for sure 

Dean stop being tight and go play split screen round at wills :


----------



## Matty03g

Set up my Clio tonight and ready for Sunday 
Well done tomtom for the championship, you was by far the best all season mate:thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks Tom. Matty you have made me blush  looking forward to the new challenges of Forza 5!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Make sure you have all signed in on http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/?lc=1033

Under the rewards section. I just got a selection of cars and 4.6 million credits! Not far off tier 5 either where I get more money


----------



## John74

Tier 5 got 5,000,000 just got to wait for it to show up now.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Im on gta (360) if anyone is about ??


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> Im on gta (360) if anyone is about ??


I'm working.....not very hard admittedly.


----------



## John74

Anyone on Forza 5 today or maybe even ghosts ?


----------



## Young_JD

I'll be on forza 5 later bud


----------



## admg1

I'll probably be on later on tonight some time.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I may be on later, might play some GTA with Tom first though!


----------



## VXR.Tom

I am working till 8 tonight, will be on at about 8:30 for some races if people are about!


----------



## DAN019780

Ill be on later for some practice or banger racing


----------



## Tom_the_great

Playing gta of anyone fancy a game ive still got lots of money and will you need a bigger garage so lets get yiu selling some cars haha


----------



## Tom_the_great

Ps ive found a car worth 100k for you guys to sell


----------



## John74

Mr money bags lol


----------



## mlister5500

If welcome I'll be on F5 later, just started the game this afternoon, could anybody kindly loan me a car?


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> If welcome I'll be on F5 later, just started the game this afternoon, could anybody kindly loan me a car?


You were never welcome but you turned up :wave:

Only kidding course you are mate, have you registered (see previous posts) might see you right for some cash


----------



## mlister5500

I have registered. And redeemed credits but could take up to 4 hours to come through.


----------



## mlister5500

What cars we looking at


----------



## Young_JD

How to i register so I can race?


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> What cars we looking at


we doing a clio v6 cup till btcc starts see johns post for specs.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Young_JD said:


> How to i register so I can race?


no where just here  to play get few races and chatting so we know your not daves friend H :lol:

if you play alot of forza previously check back a few pages some people can register on forzas website to claim some extra cash which helps


----------



## Young_JD

I do play a lot of forza & I'd rather race with guys from here


----------



## Tom_the_great

yeah people on line can be :wall: at times they dont like being beaten saying that 


i dont either :devil: but im used too it now 's

well be about tonight from 8 onwards so if you can get on :thumb:


----------



## Young_JD

Yeah il be on  gt is Young JDx


----------



## Tom_the_great

Sounds good fella I dont know my gamer tag is something like skillztom skills tom skills_tom...

Dont worry if you have johns you can add me later with evryone else.


----------



## John74

VXR.Tom said:


> Make sure you have all signed in on http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/?lc=1033
> 
> Under the rewards section. I just got a selection of cars and 4.6 million credits! Not far off tier 5 either where I get more money


Dave try this it might give you a boost with money to help start you off.


----------



## Young_JD

I don't have anyone's hahaha!


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74, TomTom030790, WilDtub , etc


----------



## Young_JD

I'll be on shortly and il add you all


----------



## DAN019780

Mines dan019780


----------



## mlister5500

John74 said:


> Dave try this it might give you a boost with money to help start you off.


Done. Clio built.

What time.


----------



## Young_JD

Going on now to build Clio


----------



## Young_JD

Also, added you all


----------



## DAN019780

I remember adam saying something at work about having trouble getting in the lobby and into party chat what do I have to do guys saves messing around messaging each other later


----------



## Matty03g

Not gonna get online tonight, had a lot of sh1t to sort out at home but be on over Xmas break and next Sunday 
Gamer tag matty03g.


----------



## DAN019780

Iam on are you all in a lobby and party chat how do I join ?


----------



## John74

Young_JD said:


> Also, added you all


After some searching found you listed as a follower , don't ask my why but some strange ways of doing things on the Xbox one.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Merry Christmas!!! x


----------



## DAN019780

Merry xmas guys have a good one


----------



## Matty03g

Merry Xmas guys, have a great day:thumb:


----------



## John74

Hope everyone had a great christmas day yesterday , anyone online tonight for some F5 or ghosts ? 

Managed to keep hold of my 360 so might even have a blast on F4 , gta or the older cod games.


----------



## John74

Random races on Forza 4 or 5 tonight ?


----------



## Matty03g

I'll be on John, don't mind forza4 or 5.


----------



## mlister5500

F5 later


----------



## DAN019780

I won't be on later guys I'll be back next week hope you don't miss me too much


----------



## admg1

I won't be on either tonight. I'll be on next week though.


----------



## mlister5500

Nobody on f5


----------



## John74

No very few people on so gave it a rest for tonight


----------



## VXR.Tom

Happy New Year guys! hopefully see you Sunday for the start of the Clio cup!


----------



## admg1

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## DAN019780

Happy new year guys


----------



## VXR.Tom

John, will we be starting this weekend?


----------



## Tom_the_great

:tumbleweed:

Anyone alive ?


----------



## Matty03g

Everyone's still recovering from Xmas and new tear Thomas 
I'd rather we start next Sunday as I need to get more practise in on forza 5, but don't mind if it is this Sunday I'll just be at the back


----------



## John74

It will be next Sunday (12th) we start the Clio cup. Will post up calendar etc by Monday night.


----------



## admg1

Cheers John :thumb:

I'll be on tomorrow night for some practice if anybody else is about.


----------



## wildwash

I will be online tomorrow evening for a Clio cup taster race and a few touring cars


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be on this evening at 8 if anyone fancies a practice!


----------



## DAN019780

I'll be on around 8 c u all then


----------



## mlister5500

I can be on. You will need someone at the back.


----------



## Young_JD

I'll be on at 8 for half hour or so, gt is Young JDx if you haven't got me as a friend


----------



## John74

Forza 5 Clio Cup

All rounds to count, no teams championships

Round 1, January 12th Yas Marina South 1.47 miles 14 laps x3
Round 2, January 19th Bathurst 3.86 miles 6 laps x3
Round 3, January 26th Prague Short 1.82 miles 11 laps x3
Round 4, Febuary 2nd Spa 4.35 miles 5 laps x3
Round 5, Febuary 9th Yas Marina North - Alt 1.43 miles 14 laps x3

All races random grids unless Turn10 does an update and puts lobby points back into the game.

Clio V6 specs 

Air filter : Race intake
Exhaust : Street exhaust
Flywheel : Sport Flywheel
Brakes : Race Brakes
Springs and dampers : Race springs and dampers
Front anti-roll bars : Race front anti-roll bars
Rear anti-roll bars : Race rear anti-roll bars
Chassis Reinforcement and Roll cage : Race chassis reinforcement and roll cage
Weight reduction : Sport weight reduction.
Transmission : Race Transmission
Differential : Race Differential
Tyre Compound : Race tyre compound
Front tyre width : Upgraded front tyre width 235/35R18
Rear tyre width : Upgraded rear tyre width 285/35R18
Front Bumper : Race front bumper
Rear Wing : Race rear wing

The above parts only everything else standard parts, no swapping parts . Tunning settings is permitted.

C500pi
268bhp
236lb torque
2,905lbs weight

Normal driving standards apply :thumb:.


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers John better get some practice in


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks John, wonder who's gonna get lucky and get pole


----------



## John74

Well you have 3 chances each round


----------



## AndyVee

silly question, checked on the first post but can't find. how do i jion and what is teh format.. new here...:car:


----------



## Tom_the_great

As your a fellow yorkshireman, you in anyway :devil:

Nah there is not set entry just add a few gamer tags most people will be around this week so get practicing then make sure your around sunday as thats when first race is... all you have to do is turn up and try :wave: not to take the southern folk out ... they dont like it :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

*Forza 4 BTCC*



Tom_the_great said:


> As your a fellow yorkshireman, you in anyway :devil:
> 
> Nah there is not set entry just add a few gamer tags most people will be around this week so get practicing then make sure your around sunday as thats when first race is... all you have to do is turn up and try :wave: not to take the southern folk out ... they dont like it :lol:


You're from near the midlands aren't you Tom?


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> You're from near the midlands aren't you Tom?


Errrr no... don't make me slap you boy.


----------



## Matty03g

Done a little practise last couple of nights round yas marina south, got a clean 1.11.5, but a dirty 1.10.6, Not sure if that's good, what's every one else getting


----------



## VXR.Tom

matty03g said:


> done a little practise last couple of nights round yas marina south, got a clean 1.11.5, but a dirty 1.10.6, not sure if that's good, what's every one else getting


1:07.4


----------



## John74

No idea , only testing I have done is to make sure the pits work.


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> 1:07.4


That wouldnt surprise me Tom, but it's gotta be on the leaderboard to count 

Have you got your number 1 plate on the car yet


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> That wouldnt surprise me Tom, but it's gotta be on the leaderboard to count
> 
> Have you got your number 1 plate on the car yet


Will have a look tonight at times on the track. Not looked tbh.

Erm I haven't yet, are we running BTCC numbers?


----------



## John74

Nope hence I have 74 on my car.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Nope hence I have 74 on my car.


I was hoping that was going to be the answer! Wanted to keep my 1 for more than 5 weeks


----------



## Tom_the_great

In that case.... will I am can you add a big number 1 to the side of my car and anything else you feel like haha


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> In that case.... will I am can you add a big number 1 to the side of my car and anything else you feel like haha


It's quarantined.


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> In that case.... will I am can you add a big number 1 to the side of my car and anything else you feel like haha


I was hoping to take tempory charge of the no 1 Thomas


----------



## wildwash

Haha yea I can do that Tom, I have since done more vinyl groups I can add like bonnet pins and sponsers


----------



## Tom_the_great

Matty03g said:


> I was hoping to take tempory charge of the no 1 Thomas


Due to ... well being awesome I get number you may have number 2 as your an arsenal fan


----------



## D4V1D

Could i please join the clio cup if possible


----------



## DAN019780

D4V1D said:


> Could i please join the clio cup if possible


Feel free to join David Sundays at 8 pm add a few of us so you can join mines dan019780

Forza 5 Clio Cup

All rounds to count, no teams championships

Round 1, January 12th Yas Marina South 1.47 miles 14 laps x3
Round 2, January 19th Bathurst 3.86 miles 6 laps x3
Round 3, January 26th Prague Short 1.82 miles 11 laps x3
Round 4, Febuary 2nd Spa 4.35 miles 5 laps x3
Round 5, Febuary 9th Yas Marina North - Alt 1.43 miles 14 laps x3

All races random grids unless Turn10 does an update and puts lobby points back into the game.

Clio V6 specs

Air filter : Race intake
Exhaust : Street exhaust
Flywheel : Sport Flywheel
Brakes : Race Brakes
Springs and dampers : Race springs and dampers
Front anti-roll bars : Race front anti-roll bars
Rear anti-roll bars : Race rear anti-roll bars
Chassis Reinforcement and Roll cage : Race chassis reinforcement and roll cage
Weight reduction : Sport weight reduction.
Transmission : Race Transmission
Differential : Race Differential
Tyre Compound : Race tyre compound
Front tyre width : Upgraded front tyre width 235/35R18
Rear tyre width : Upgraded rear tyre width 285/35R18
Front Bumper : Race front bumper
Rear Wing : Race rear wing

The above parts only everything else standard parts, no swapping parts . Tunning settings is permitted.

C500pi
268bhp
236lb torque
2,905lbs weight

Normal driving standards apply .


----------



## Matty03g

Matty03g


----------



## John74

D4V1D said:


> Could i please join the clio cup if possible


Yeah no problem , John74 is my gamertag. I forgot to add to the above specs we only use automatic or manual shifting ( no clutch ) to try and keep things fair.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Might drive with No.1 out of spite to Tom


----------



## wildwash

I want driver number 275 369 for my car


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> Might drive with No.1 out of spite to Tom


oi ***** !!! don't give me reasons to take you out :wave:



wildwash said:


> I want driver number 275 369 for my car


lol can I ask why ??:lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

That's his home telephone number!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

im online now if anyone fancys some testing


----------



## VXR.Tom

People may want to check that their game is still installed. I have been on this morning and forza, cod and dead rising have been wiped off my hard drive.


----------



## VXR.Tom

1:10.643 I've just done. Did a 1:09.0 dirty though.


----------



## John74

1:10.2 clean which will be worthless if I start last on the random grid lol.


----------



## Matty03g

Reckon I can get in the mid-high 1.10's with a little more practise. Pretty pleased as I'm really finding it hard without my wheel !!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Had the title changed hope ypu dont mind john might get peoples attention and reflects we are now on the one 

Im into the 10's but not consistant


----------



## wildwash

I have done the new design for you Tom so search for it before the racing if you would like to use it tonight.


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I have done the new design for you Tom so search for it before the racing if you would like to use it tonight.


Better not have a number 1 on it


----------



## mlister5500

Won't be on untill 8.30


----------



## admg1

I'm really sorry I didn't make it on tonight, I'll make sure I'm definitely on next week.


----------



## wildwash

It was some fun racing tonight, twitchy cars for sure!


----------



## AndyVee

Had a blast... For the first lap... When my brakes worked....


----------



## John74

Well after tonight's racing one thing is for sure the random grids don't work.


----------



## Tom_the_great

haha john.. no they do not... just another reason why I love forza 5.

sorry again matty felt ****ty after tagging you.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Enjoyed tonight's racing. Lots of exciting moments and plenty of challenging moments!


----------



## Matty03g

Tom_the_great said:


> haha john.. no they do not... just another reason why I love forza 5.
> 
> sorry again matty felt ****ty after tagging you.


No worries mate, everyone was involved in some kind of incident last night as those clios are not the easiest to drive.
Sorry to anyone I hit( mainly John ) . 
Enjoyed the racing it was a great laugh


----------



## VXR.Tom

By the way I'm willing to do the scores this season if people want a break from it?


----------



## DAN019780

I enjoyed last night was a good laugh , is there any curbs next week (hope not) ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> I enjoyed last night was a good laugh , is there any curbs next week (hope not) ?


No! Just lots of tight walls and tyre barriers!


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> No! Just lots of tight walls and tyre barriers!


Oh good !! Iam looking forward to it I like hitting walls


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> By the way I'm willing to do the scores this season if people want a break from it?


fine by me i dont really have the time currently will be fine to do them for btcc may even tweek the spreadsheet.



DAN019780 said:


> Oh good !! Iam looking forward to it I like hitting walls


there will be lots of .... :car: "im on your le.....*SMASH* .. nevermind" :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> fine by me i dont really have the time currently will be fine to do them for btcc may even tweek the spreadsheet.
> 
> there will be lots of .... :car: "im on your le.....*SMASH* .. nevermind" :lol:


Send me the passwords and stuff and I will get this weeks sorted!


----------



## John74

I was going to just post scores on here as we only have the five rounds and no dropped scores


----------



## VXR.Tom

Righty oh. Want me to work the points out and post up?


----------



## John74

Can do if you want , just need to slot Dave back into his finishing position for race 2 as somehow he's finished the race and exited back to the lobby before the last car finished .


----------



## VXR.Tom

If you can send me the pictures I shall sort it all


----------



## AndyVee

In prep for the full btcc reading pg 1 looks like I need a number and some advice on how to add it to a paint job once I create a car...
As I will probably finish last what's the highest number you have :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

AndyVee said:


> In prep for the full btcc reading pg 1 looks like I need a number and some advice on how to add it to a paint job once I create a car...
> As I will probably finish last what's the highest number you have :thumb:


So long as its after 16 im pretty sure there all free so pick whatever you fancy ....

if you add people on your friends list most are about now and again just ask or post on here asking to do some testing :thumb:

id offer to help but ill make you worse :lol: nice to have a new face though and dont stand for any


----------



## AndyVee

Understood Tom, not afraid of a little ribbing as people lap me... Sure one day I will be able to keep up and get my revenge by asking if people can see any smoke from my exhaust as a dive up the inside... Man can dream anyway


----------



## AndyVee

Last silly for now. What's the symbol learners / newbies have to have on the backs of their race cars... Sure there is one but can't find what Google needs  oh and I've gone with 23 to allow some wriggle room and a chance for an uplift next season


----------



## Tom_the_great

AndyVee said:


> Last silly for now. What's the symbol learners / newbies have to have on the backs of their race cars... Sure there is one but can't find what Google needs  oh and I've gone with 23 to allow some wriggle room and a chance for an uplift next season


Its a yellow square with a black cross


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores are up chaps!


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm also on forza for the duration of tonight if anyone wants to race / practice. TomTom030790


----------



## admg1

I can't see my scores on there :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> I can't see my scores on there :lol:


I suppose with us having no drop scores you should really be on there  I may amend it tonight if I get chance.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John, where is father and son ? thought they were joining us ?


----------



## John74

Jacko was dying of a cold last Sunday , Een was out somewhere . Might join us this weekend.


----------



## Tom_the_great

If anyone is about im on playing fifa forza...


----------



## John74

I might be on later if anyone is about.


----------



## VXR.Tom

About 20:30 I will be about


----------



## wildwash

Count me in guys


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores after 2/5 rounds are done:



Well done to John and Will on the wins!


----------



## wildwash

Wow that is quick scores! Thanks TomTom


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Wow that is quick scores! Thanks TomTom


Forgot to change your name. Oops


----------



## stonerst2014

Hello all

ive just joined this site and was looking to join in on the forza 5 clio cup and the btcc, my gamertag is bunbros2

cheers 

ben


----------



## Tom_the_great

Tomtom !!!! why am i not join postion with dano :devil: we are level on points :lol:



stonerst2014 said:


> Hello all
> 
> ive just joined this site and was looking to join in on the forza 5 clio cup and the btcc, my gamertag is bunbros2
> 
> cheers
> 
> ben


get your self online during the week or weekend people will be about have a look at leaderboard times but dont worry about being the fastest and well see you sunday


----------



## AndyVee

I demand a points recount! How the heck am I not totally last on the overall leader board.. It's wrong i tell ye.… give it another round and if I'm not right at the bottom I call shenanigans :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be on in about an hour if anyone fancies a few races / a practice.


----------



## Matty03g

What sort of times are people getting for this weeks track, must say its gonna be a very very exciting race on Sunday  
And Thomas if you hit me again this week there's gonna b trouble :devil:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Been doing a lot of drifting on Forza5 (since Forza 4 really), so was wondering if anyone would fancy setting up a few drift games? perhaps someone could start another thread to run along side this one specifically for Drift matches? Just for fun.


----------



## stonerst2014

whats everyones gamertag? and what time is the race, also lol I need a race number


----------



## wildwash

I like to have a little drift but not sure how you would go about scoring this.

Like to be number 14 ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> What sort of times are people getting for this weeks track, must say its gonna be a very very exciting race on Sunday
> 
> And Thomas if you hit me again this week there's gonna b trouble :devil:


Me and Wil did some running tonight, 1:06s-7s. I think anyway. Will be a horrible race.


----------



## VXR.Tom

stonerst2014 said:


> whats everyones gamertag? and what time is the race, also lol I need a race number


20:00 also.


----------



## admg1

I don't think I'll be able to make it on tonight. If I do it probably won't be up until the 2nd or 3rd race


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores all up to date!

Well done to John and Wil on the wins once again! Well done to Andy for his second place in race 3.



Thanks


----------



## wildwash

To bad you missed the race Adam, our 6 car pile up could have been bigger!


----------



## admg1

I was gutted I missed the races as well but I had a few things I needed to sort out last night so couldn't make it.

Has anyone seen the news from BMR restart, Warren Scott's btcc team. Alain Menu is back in the btcc next season driving one of the Passats.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm working till 8 tomorrow, will miss first race, should be back for the second race though! I will call Wil or Tom when I'm near!


----------



## admg1

There is an update coming out next Tuesday for Forza 5.
In the update your aero will now be repaired if you pit during a race and they've also added the option to save a replay of an online race.
It's just a shame they haven't done anything about the lobby points


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> There is an update coming out next Tuesday for Forza 5.
> 
> In the update your aero will now be repaired if you pit during a race and they've also added the option to save a replay of an online race.
> 
> It's just a shame they haven't done anything about the lobby points


I feel a lot more pitstops coming along. Also more people continuing in the races after a shunt. Good news!


----------



## wildwash

That's two great bits of news there..starting options would be good but now if we do a formation lap and timed start I could use a replay to check for jump starting.


----------



## Andy1972

Now I'm wishing I bought an Xbox and not a ps4


----------



## Matty03g

I'm gonna probably miss Sundays race as I'm off to the emirates to watch the palace vs arsenal match


----------



## VXR.Tom

Andy1972 said:


> Now I'm wishing I bought an Xbox and not a ps4


You can still change to the brighter side


----------



## VXR.Tom

Race one tonight......


----------



## VXR.Tom

Please can someone in the whatsapp group take a picture of race one results and times so I can arrange the scores promptly too! Thanks


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> Race one tonight......


I can't see it being that clean into the first corner :lol:


----------



## John74

Don't think I will be on tonight , very tired and in a ratty mood after working silly hours this weekend with very little sleep. Hopefully Skillz or Wil won't mind hosting in my absence.


----------



## wildwash

I am happy to and think everyone (new people) have me added

WilDtub 

Will set one up soon


----------



## Tom_the_great

No problem john sometimes iys like that I find jack helps


----------



## John74

Cheers guys have fun


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores:



Wil has all put sealed 1st place in the individual championship!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Some good racing.. shame about the poor numbers but roll on next week. Dano your 3rd is mine.

will hope your remote isnt too bad ?


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the scores Tom :thumb:

It was a shame there wasn't a couple more on tonight but I enjoyed the 3 races we had. 
Roll on next week for some more corner cutting shenanigans :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Lol did I still get fastest lap on race three? I couldn't hear any of you guys in that race but was hoping I could get the bonus point with my last place.. Not sure if this controller will fight so see another day but maybe once it has dried out.


----------



## admg1

I've just seen that giovanardi has signed for airwaves this season. Roll on march is all I can say because I think we're in for a cracking touring car season 😃


----------



## wildwash

I am excited about all these drivers coming back, this could be such a great year!

Talking of btcc, John do you want any help with sorting out the car list and regulations for this next season? It's fast approaching and I'm happy to help.. Maybe I'll pm some stuff over for you to check over?


----------



## John74

I will get back onto it this weekend , kind of got bored with the Xbox and gaming with random people so hardly been on over the last 3 weeks.

At the moment it's looking like
Fwd 600pi
RWD 590pi
Turbocharged ( must be single turbos )

Thinking about slightly less miles ( 30 instead of 35 ) and adding a third reverse grid race.


----------



## wildwash

Sounds good to me, three races with the third reverse would be awesome! Still doing Qualifying I assume?


----------



## wildwash

Also I am looking for a new team mate, I have done two with TomTom and two with dano, so now I am on the market again to keep things fresh. Hope some other teams are having a switch around?


----------



## John74

Not even thought about a team mate yet lol


----------



## wildwash

Pugsy and Skillz shoud team up, there is such love between them lol.


----------



## Matty03g

I think it would be a good idea to do a few dummy races after the Clio cup to see how the qualifying/ parade lap goes, knowing us lot it's bound to go **** up 

Teammate wise I have no teammate now deans not racing so I'm happy to team up with you will or anyone else


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well seen as everyone else is and no doubt tom will just toss me a side like a used hoe  i'm happy for a new team mate too if anyone will have me.

ps I can't say i'll be much good or winning but ill be about most of the time and a good bit of banter on a sunday !


----------



## VXR.Tom

I am also on the market for a new team mate. I have officially parted company with Team Awesome after a two season partnership.

Any contract offers will be reviewed.


----------



## DAN019780

It would appear iam also in the market for a team mate after being cast away into the btcc I need a team bin !!! Iam off to cry on my own now


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> It would appear iam also in the market for a team mate after being cast away into the btcc I need a team bin !!! Iam off to cry on my own now


Want a hug?


----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> Want a hug?


no.... can't you read he wants a team mate .... :spam:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I think he wants a hug too!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Compiled list of drivers looking for new team;

Wil
Matty
Dano
Skillz 
Tom Tom
Pugsy?


----------



## DAN019780

A hug would be nice thank you Tom do need steam aswell


----------



## John74

I think you need to add everyone to that list , a new Forza a new start.


----------



## Tom_the_great

well how about list not only of teams but confirmed drivers !!!!

John - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Wil - Confirmed - Needs teamate 
Matty - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Dano - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Skillz - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Tom Tom - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Pugsy
Ean
Jacko
Andy
Dave
Admg
Tank

please update and change as required.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> well how about list not only of teams but confirmed drivers !!!!
> 
> John - Confirmed - Needs teammate
> 
> Wil - Confirmed - Needs teammate
> 
> Matty - Confirmed - Needs a teammate
> 
> Skillz - Confirmed - Needs teammate
> 
> Pugsy
> 
> Ean
> 
> Jacko
> 
> Andy
> 
> Dave
> 
> Admg
> 
> Tank
> 
> Team 1) TomTom and Dano
> 
> please update and change as required.


Me and Dano will be racing together. Post updated.


----------



## admg1

John - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Wil - Confirmed - Needs teamate 
Matty - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Dano - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Skillz - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Tom Tom - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Pugsy
Ean
Jacko
Andy
Dave
Admg - confirmed - Needs teamate
Tank

please update and change as required.


----------



## wildwash

I already have my eye on a couple of cars so I'll take someone who doesn't mind what they drive or how I paint it lol. Matty and admg have both teamed with John now?


----------



## VXR.Tom

1) TomTom and Dano


John - Confirmed - Needs teammate


Wil - Confirmed - Needs teammate


Matty - Confirmed - Needs teammate



Skillz - Confirmed - Needs teammate


Pugsy

Ean

Jacko

Andy

Dave

Admg - confirmed - Needs teammate

Tank



please update and change as required.


----------



## Tom_the_great

John - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Wil - Confirmed - Needs teamate 
Matty - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Dano - Confirmed - Team 1
Skillz - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Tom Tom - Confirmed - Team 1
Pugsy - won't be racing ... may make guest shows to throw a spanner in the works haha
Ean
Jacko
Andy
Dave
Admg - Confirmed - Needs teamate
Tank

please update and change as required. 

keep it simple and just change tag line once confirm if you have a team name edit as req.


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> I already have my eye on a couple of cars so I'll take someone who doesn't mind what they drive or how I paint it lol. Matty and admg have both teamed with John now?


I will drive anything if you want to team up , not really looked to closely at what cars I like yet.


----------



## admg1

I think me and Tom should team up so we could be team in it to bin it :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Nice team name!


----------



## VXR.Tom

John - Confirmed - Needs teammate
Wil - Confirmed - Needs teammate 
Matty - Confirmed - Needs teammate
Dano - Confirmed - Team 1
Skillz - Confirmed - Needs teammate
Tom Tom - Confirmed - Team 1
Pugsy - won't be racing ... may make guest shows to throw a spanner in the works haha
Ean
Jacko
Andy - Confirmed - Team 1
Dave
Admg - Confirmed - Needs teammate
Tank

please update and change as required. 

keep it simple and just change tag line once confirm if you have a team name edit as req.


----------



## wildwash

If Admg goes with Skillz as a new team, we are left with Matty, John and Wil as confirmed. 

I would happily Team up with either Matty or John. 

Rather tempted to try going RWD depending on what others go for, I would love to see a mixed grid. 

John can you just confirm from this list which cars will not be aloud as they all fall within rules but the game no longer specifies 'body type' 

Season 7 BTCC car list:

1. Mazda 3
2. Peugeot 308
3. Dodge ACR
4. Astra VXR
5. Kia cee'd
6. Honda civic 2004
7. Honda civic 2007
8. Citroen Ds3
9. Ford Firsta
10. Ford focus RS
11. Ford focus ST
12. VW Golf R
13. VW Golf R32
14. Impreza 2004
15. Impreza 2005
16. Impreza 2011
17. Alfa Giulietta
18. Lancer VIII
19. Lancer X
20. Megane RS
21. Mini
22. Acura RSX
23. VW Scirocco
24. Scion TC
25. Veloster Turbo


Edit: Think I missed a 2003 Celica, The new Honda SI DLC and infinity coupe (think the names gives that one away)

Skylines?

The BMW's can only be twin turbo so are out
The Audi S4 is super charged
The Audi RS3 can only reach 545pi I think?
Fiat 500 will not reach minimum weight 
don't think we need to mention Honda S200 or MX5 anything like that
Not sure what else I have missed..


----------



## VXR.Tom

Pretty sure the infinity is twin turbo only as well Wil.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Because 3 is better then 2 :wave: *pending all parties agree?* 


John - Confirmed - Needs teammate
Wil - Confirmed - Needs teammate 
Matty - Confirmed - Team "Init 2 Binit" :car:
Dano - Confirmed - Team 1
Skillz - Confirmed - Team "Init 2 Binit" :car:
Tom Tom - Confirmed - Team 1
Pugsy - won't be racing ... may make guest shows to throw a spanner in the works haha
Ean
Jacko
Andy - Confirmed - Team 1
Dave
Admg - Confirmed - Team "Init 2 Binit" :car:

please update and change as required. 

keep it simple and just change tag line once confirm if you have a team name edit as req.


----------



## Matty03g

Sounds good to me Tom I'll have a look at a few cars over the weekend if I can break away from ac black flag lol.


----------



## John74

I will get on over the weekend and confirm what cars can be used.

I'm happy to go RWD , looks like it's going to be a 3 team championship unless I can get Jacko and Een to join in , they might just do the odd round here and there.


----------



## Tom_the_great

looking forward to this season :driver:

I'm happy to drive anything* was looking at the lancer but needs tuning to keep it in line.









*I won't drive the bloody dodge I'ts ugly as sin and I won't pay for DLC the 's have robbed enough of my cash for hardly any game already


----------



## admg1

I'm happy with the teams as well. I'll try and get on this evening to try a couple of cars out


----------



## wildwash

We could do with a few more number, only three teams is a shame.. I hope dean and Stevo will be buying a Xbox one soon and join in. Someone should message tank and see if he will come back, maybe message a few of our good old racers..dubplate, Ben ? Or if anyone knows some good trusty friends who race clean? Bring a friend to race day and see how they get on if we are doing some test races?


----------



## John74

Dave racing and teaming up with ???


----------



## Tom_the_great

not sure if he is mate... someone needs to send him a message.

i have no friends to ask  i could get amanda but she would be better then me


----------



## admg1

Well we won't be seeing Wrathall on the grid anytime soon, he's been sentenced to 21 months in prison.

http://www.touringcartimes.com/2014/02/07/frank-wrathall-sentenced-to-21-months-prison-for-careless-driving/


----------



## wildwash

To be honest I'm glad he hasn't got off with it as he should know better.

Team prestigious will be me and John.

Dave could join if he likes the car choice but hopefully we will have enough racers to make a couple more teams yet. Really could be worth mentioning the race series around a little guys.


----------



## DAN019780

All this talk about teams and it doesn't matter who's with who the thing is no one stands a chance against me , Tom Tom and Andy:driver::driver:


:car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car:


----------



## AndyVee

yeah, you 2 can drive off into the distance and I can hold them all back at crawling pace :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm on Forza now doing some tweaking if anyone fancies joining!


----------



## John74

Ok I will throw this out for you guys to work out , RWD 600pi or 590pi ? 

Just been testing a few RWD cars at 590pi and can't match my FWD times with the new handling characteristics of Forza 5.

Pro's
Launch faster off the grid 

Con's
Heavier
Trickier handling at the limits


----------



## wildwash

So far in a 590 RWD car I can't keep up with a good FWD car..so the system works, I launch away then get caught up. Trouble is I get caught up in a lap..I would be tempted to say 595pi from what I have been driving.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Individual make championship is now complete!

Congratulations to Wil on taking the championship!

Two weeks till the new BTCC Championship begins, plenty of space for newcomers!



Thanks!


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for doing some super fast scores all season TomTom.


On a side note I guess even a 595pi RWD can't keep up.


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Thanks for doing some super fast scores all season TomTom.
> 
> On a side note I guess even a 595pi RWD can't keep up.


The pleasure has been all mine!


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> On a side note I guess even a 595pi RWD can't keep up.


RWD is going to be 600pi as before after doing a little more testing I still can't get close to my FWD times. The tyres just don't grip and slide sooner than in Forza 4 .


----------



## stevobeavo

Had a little go on forza at Wills house on Saturday. Have to say im pretty impressed by it....Wasn't impressed by my driving though :wall: 

One thing I didn't like were the triggers. They didn't seem to have the progression of the old xbox triggers, they seemed very on or off. Fingers crossed I'll get one soon and attempt to race you guys again :lol:


----------



## John74

Look forward to seeing you back on the grid again stevo 👍


----------



## GR33N

:wave:

Hello again


----------



## John74

Big update on page 1 post 1 with track and car list and how we will be taking the starts , have a good read and let me know if you spot any mistakes .



GR33N said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hello again


Does this mean you now have an xbox1 and forza 5 ? if so get building a car as it will be good to have you back on the grid :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

John74 said:


> Big update on page 1 post 1 with track and car list and how we will be taking the starts , have a good read and let me know if you spot any mistakes .
> 
> Does this mean you now have an xbox1 and forza 5 ? if so get building a car as it will be good to have you back on the grid :thumb:


In a word, no, but I'm considering it :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Yes the civic is allowed!!!

So is qualifying two flying laps or just a single lap still?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Cheers for the update john looks good apart from the start ... imo its all too much... not sure if its just me but its loosing the "fun" side of it... I like qualifying to get extra points but messing about with formation laps just too much for me. 

I enjoy sunday nights for the banter and a small part of it is the game... im not the fastesrt I get in a hissy too easy and id much rather let people pass then take them off yes I know :doublesho haha but I think im going to give it a miss I think im just fed up of the drama I want abit of fun i enjoyed the clios as it was simple and a bit more fun. I dont want to spend my nights being moaned at or having to worry about if I dont brake at the exact right time. Because if I dont il be 100 milion miles behind I want to be in the middle or fighting the pack with out spending years testing... simple racing an to be relaxed and just to enjoy it. Which I dont anymore. 

Sorry to any that ive let down. 

Regards tom.


----------



## wildwash

I think it sounds good, I like the idea of replicating the real life BTCC for our championship.

If I didn't want a well thought out couple of guidelines, rules and racing etiquette I'd just do online racing lobbies with random grids and sore losers.

It's the same as before with an extra reverse grid race, which I'm sure we all agreed would be fun. Ok the formation laps suck a little but unless we get the update that changes lobby ordering its the only way. If its the only way we can organise the starting grid then it's the only thing we can do.

Looking foward to it.


----------



## AndyVee

VXR.Tom said:


> Yes the civic is allowed!!!
> 
> So is qualifying two flying laps or just a single lap still?


so we ditching the cee'd's then?:car:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Also John, me and Wil did some testing regarding penalties the other day, in most cases starting in the pitlane was a ridiculous disadvantage, I think starting before the pitlane and then going all the way through will leave people with no interest in racing.

We tested people just starting at the pitlane entrance/ pit in line and that in most cases gave a 10-15 second disadvantage, which we felt was adequate for our race length.


----------



## VXR.Tom

AndyVee said:


> so we ditching the cee'd's then?:car:


Not necessarily


----------



## wildwash

Yea on a little testing I don't know if the pit would be needed, there is a solid white line going straight across most tracks at the start to the pit lane and that's puts you enough behind, some track only 7 seconds behind grid slot 16 some a little more. We can fine tune the penalty for each track to only give about 10 or so seconds


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> I think it sounds good, I like the idea of replicating the real life BTCC for our championship.
> 
> If I didn't want a well thought out couple of guidelines, rules and racing etiquette I'd just do online racing lobbies with random grids and sore losers.
> 
> It's the same as before with an extra reverse grid race, which I'm sure we all agreed would be fun. Ok the formation laps suck a little but unless we get the update that changes lobby ordering its the only way. If its the only way we can organise the starting grid then it's the only thing we can do.
> 
> Looking foward to it.


Point proven....and I guess youll find me in the lobbys with random grids and sore losers :driver:


----------



## John74

If the random grids worked I would gladly use them but every time I tried it in the Clio's it gave the same starting order which is ok if your starting up front but not really fair if your starting at the back each and every race.

Lobby points used to be a good system but sadly that's been left out of Forza 5.

The parade lap is a ball ache I agree but right now there is no other fair way to do it sadly.


----------



## Andy1972

Why not just give a handicap system? Ie if you start at front you get no handicap points, if you start at back you get eg 3 points?


----------



## admg1

How about doing a parade lap and then lining up in single file at the end of the lap in your qualifying position and start as you hit the start/finish straight. It'll be a bit like a restart from a safety car. At least that way there wouldn't be any false starts and you wouldn't have to worry about having to line up again to start.


----------



## wildwash

A rolling start? Could work I guess..stop RWD getting the launch though


----------



## wildwash

Could be difficult to keep fair and avoid crashes.. Let's see how we get on with starting on the line in the practice.


----------



## John74

Still want to try a few things out this sunday so not everything is set in stone about starts etc .


----------



## admg1

I think that's the best thing to do. Try a couple of things out over the next couple of Sundays and see what works best.


----------



## John74

TomTom is getting serious looking at the leaderboards.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I feel the need, the need for speeeeeeed!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Andy, Dano and myself will be driving the Honda Civic Si 2014 this season!


----------



## AndyVee

working on the paint job....it will look much bwetter when it gets a few dings


----------



## John74

Not feeling the love for any car just now , think the lower tyre grip and not so progressive triggers is hurting my feel for the cars. Bring back Forza 4 lol.


----------



## Matty03g

I agree John, why they have to change it so much, the first lap is hard work even in fwd.
I'm leaning towards the civic again for car choice but still have a few to try out


----------



## wildwash

Matty03g said:


> the first lap is hard work even in fwd.


This is why I am chuffed that we get a warm up lap to heat the tyres, means you can tune a car for speed and not worry about safety lol.

If Skillz doesn't race do we need a team shuffle?


----------



## VXR.Tom

It's lovely with warm tyres after the warm up lap!


----------



## Matty03g

wildwash said:


> This is why I am chuffed that we get a warm up lap to heat the tyres, means you can tune a car for speed and not worry about safety lol.
> 
> If Skillz doesn't race do we need a team shuffle?


It would be a shame if Thomas doesn't continue the racing, I'd miss him and the little nudges  and I know even if he's bored of the racing he will miss it to


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Look forward to seeing you back on the grid again stevo &#55357;&#56397;


I have a EggBox 360 again. Just need gold service and I'll be rolling.

Hopefully my house will sell in the next few weeks/months, so then i'll be able to get a EggBox one. :thumb:

And when I do, I'll be more than happy to resume my role as photographer.


----------



## John74

Anyone on tonight ?


----------



## John74

Xbox 1 had an update today so don't leave it to late for getting online later for testing as it takes a few minutes at least to update everything.


----------



## Matty03g

Me and Adam are driving the Kia ceed for this season :car:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Me and Adam are driving the Kia ceed for this season :car:


Good choice!


----------



## AndyVee

paint jobs done guys. :thumb:


----------



## John74

I will be driving ? No idea lol I'm still not feeling great about any car.


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> I will be driving ? No idea lol I'm still not feeling great about any car.


Come back to Forza 4, There's more cars you can feel great about.....


----------



## John74

Forza 4 is a lot less hassle lol.


----------



## AndyVee

ouch a 3Gb Forsza update... anyone know what it contains?


----------



## Dannbodge

New tracks


----------



## AndyVee

hmmm, free road 'merica


----------



## John74

Five versions of Road America , I feel an edit of the calendar coming on but which version.










Testing one of the new layouts didn't quite go to plan .


----------



## wildwash

So glad this track is back, bring on the excitement from season 4


----------



## VXR.Tom

Another track for me to lay down some lap times on!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Horrific penalty miss....


----------



## Matty03g

Which one. Lol


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> Horrific penalty miss....


What?


----------



## John74

No idea !


----------



## VXR.Tom

How is everyone getting on, anymore car decisions?


----------



## wildwash

I want the BRZ it's the only rear wheel drive that isn't a 4wd convert..and if team coupe are aloud the civic si I want the scoob.


Or I will take the Toyota version, don't mind.


----------



## VXR.Tom

The civic isn't a coupe though  it's a civic


----------



## John74

Just testing the BRZ and I don't think it's any quicker than the 11 Scooby wrx just not so likely to spin you off the track at every corner.

I'm going to allow both Scooby and Toyota versions for this next season as no RWD is as fast as that civic or Kia .


----------



## VXR.Tom

On a different note, an adapter will soon be available for those of us with previous headsets on the 360....


----------



## wildwash

Yes!!!!! I want the BRZ.


----------



## Matty03g

Next thing we know we will have a Ariel Atom on the grid


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Next thing we know we will have a Ariel Atom on the grid


Now that's an idea!


----------



## admg1

Me and Matt have had a change of heart and will be driving a Caterham r500 this season :lol:


----------



## AndyVee

ohh been invited to the update preview club, guess I get to see the new social features when it finishes doing whatever it's doing, anybody else get a code in their Xbox mail?


----------



## admg1

I've never heard of it before Andy. Is it something you had to sign up to.


----------



## AndyVee

no, just got a message when I signed in with a 25 digit code to enter, looked into it and it seems like I get beta access to the updates a week or so before it rolls out to everyone. think it was just ms picking random folk. at least I will be able to report on the he changes to party chat, apparently cross game chat will be back, and changing the sensitivity of the sticks...


----------



## admg1

That's good to hear. Hopefully they'll change the lobby points as well or better still, give us a qualifying option.


----------



## John74

Track list updated to include Road America and race distances added for all rounds page 1 post 1 :thumb:



wildwash said:


> Yes!!!!! I want the BRZ.


GT86 is better :driver:


----------



## VXR.Tom

You have put road Atlanta down twice but no road America John!


----------



## Matty03g

Look again Tom round 12 

R1 , March 2nd - Yas Marina North Circuit 1.96m 18 laps x3
R2 , March 9th - Sebring Short Circuit 2.13m 17 laps x3
R3 , March 16th - Mount Panorama Circuit 3.86m 10 laps x3
R4 , March 23rd - Silverstone National Circuit 1.64m 22 laps x3
R5 , March 30th - Road Atlanta Full 2.54m 14 laps x3
R6 , April 6th - Bernese Alps Festival Circuit 3.63m 10 laps x3
R7 , April 13th -Catalunya National Circuit 1.85m 19 laps x3
R8 , April 20th - Spa Francorchamps 4.35m 9 laps x3
R9 , April 27th - Le Mans Bugatti Circuit 2.60m 14 laps x3
R10 , May 4th - Yas Marina Full Circuit 3.45m 11 laps x3
R11 , May 11th - Laguna Seca 2.24m 16 laps x3
R12 , May 18th - Road America Full Circuit 4.05m 9 laps x3
R13 , May 25th - Indianapolis Grand Prix Circuit 2.60m 14 laps x3
R14 , June 1st - Road Atlanta Club 1.77m 20 laps x3
R15 , June 8th - Prague Full Reverse 3.51m 10 laps x3


----------



## VXR.Tom

I know it wasn't like that before, I have picture evidence


----------



## stevobeavo

Matty03g said:


> Look again Tom round 12
> 
> R1 , March 2nd - Yas Marina North Circuit 1.96m 18 laps x3
> R2 , March 9th - Sebring Short Circuit 2.13m 17 laps x3
> R3 , March 16th - Mount Panorama Circuit 3.86m 10 laps x3
> R4 , March 23rd - Silverstone National Circuit 1.64m 22 laps x3
> R5 , March 30th - Road Atlanta Full 2.54m 14 laps x3
> R6 , April 6th - Bernese Alps Festival Circuit 3.63m 10 laps x3
> R7 , April 13th -Catalunya National Circuit 1.85m 19 laps x3
> R8 , April 20th - Spa Francorchamps 4.35m 9 laps x3
> R9 , April 27th - Le Mans Bugatti Circuit 2.60m 14 laps x3
> R10 , May 4th - Yas Marina Full Circuit 3.45m 11 laps x3
> R11 , May 11th - Laguna Seca 2.24m 16 laps x3
> R12 , May 18th - Road America Full Circuit 4.05m 9 laps x3
> R13 , May 25th - Indianapolis Grand Prix Circuit 2.60m 14 laps x3
> R14 , June 1st - Road Atlanta Club 1.77m 20 laps x3
> R15 , June 8th - Prague Full Reverse 3.51m 10 laps x3


Your mothers wont be pleased your going to be playing this instead of cooking them dinner! Mines not happy ill be a brands hatch all day watching the BTCC :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

I'm gonna miss round 4 and 5 ( including Mother's Day ) as I'm of to vegas for my bday.


----------



## AndyVee

major suckage, until the new Xbox update is rolled out to everybody I can't join party's or multiplayer games with you non rolled out folks, so won't be able to join you on Sunday until the update is released in the wild...


----------



## admg1

I hope that's not the same for me as well. I had an update yesterday when I switched it on.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Just turning up on Sunday pretty much guarantees a podium!


----------



## John74

Can that civic hit 550pi ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

If you just want a stationary museum piece yes!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Still hoping for a last minute entry from Skillz! There is still time.


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Still hoping for a last minute entry from Skillz! There is still time.


Hope so would be good if he did join us


----------



## John74

DAN019780 said:


> Hope so would be good if he did join us


Hopefully he will rejoin us at some point.


----------



## VXR.Tom

We have postponed race one of the season until everything is fixed.


----------



## admg1

I wish I hadn't signed up for it now :wall:
Thanks for postponing the racing. Hopefully everything will be alright next week.
Also once the new update comes out to everyone else we'll be able to join a race without all the pis5ing about.


----------



## John74

Yeah it didn't seem fair to start the season when a few couldn't join in through doing this beta test thing , hopefully the update comes out this week and we can go racing next Sunday.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Sounds like we should all have access to the update now. Fingers crossed for the season start on Sunday.

I'm now on the new update.


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Sounds like we should all have access to the update now. Fingers crossed for the season start on Sunday.
> 
> I'm now on the new update.


Was talking to admg earlier about this, I will try and update later whèn i get home also to make it fair I think you John and Will should start the season with a 20 pi drop :doublesho


----------



## John74

Just done the update so hopefully we can go racing this Sunday , I will edit the calendar tomorrow after work.

As for a 20pi drop the doggy dodge is enough of a handicap.


----------



## admg1

I personally think it's only fair that me and Andy are the only ones to have full pi this week, as you all had an extra week of practice last week :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Having a detailing day with Steve and dean, trying to talk them into buying a new Xbox.. Sun is out, BBQ going, couple of beers and 2 DA's and a rotory on the go..life is good


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm having a scenic day. Doing a pub crawl in York! None of this detailing nonsense.


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> Having a detailing day with Steve and dean, trying to talk them into buying a new Xbox.. Sun is out, BBQ going, couple of beers and 2 DA's and a rotory on the go..life is good


Yesterday was good.......especially blasting deans car :doublesho

Shame forza wouldn't work last night


----------



## John74

The reverse grid for race 3 really does mix things up a bit that's for sure .


----------



## VXR.Tom

Enjoyed the racing last night. Had some really close racing with Wil and then John. Me and John have the Pi drops next week, scores will be done on Wednesday.


----------



## John74

I had a fifth and still get a pi drop !!!! aghhh :-(

Just uploaded a clip onto the game DVR of when Andy almost gave me a heart attack by accidentally unlapping himself , I think most people in my position would have still turned into the corner and ended up in a big crash.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> I had a fifth and still get a pi drop !!!! aghhh :-(
> 
> Just uploaded a clip onto the game DVR of when Andy almost gave me a heart attack by accidentally unlapping himself , I think most people in my position would have still turned into the corner and ended up in a big crash.


:doublesho just watched it, must admit I would have probably turned in tbh. 
Racing was fun last night, although low on numbers.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John can you confirm for teams with more than 3 people in, is it top two from each round that score joins the team championship, or top 2 through the season?

May change the format again if it starts getting silly when doing drop scores etc....

18/03/2014 - realised I had given Dan an extra point, corrected this.


----------



## John74

For teams with 3 drivers it's the top 2 in the driver's championship that count towards the teams championship.

Race 2 fastest lap was me , Will through fighting you all 3 races didn't get any clean laps lol.


----------



## wildwash

Ahhh man! I wanted that point. 

Thanks for doing the scores TomTom


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will change that tonight then, my picture had wil down as a clean lap strangely.


----------



## AndyVee

John74 said:


> I had a fifth and still get a pi drop !!!! aghhh :-(
> 
> Just uploaded a clip onto the game DVR of when Andy almost gave me a heart attack by accidentally unlapping himself , I think most people in my position would have still turned into the corner and ended up in a big crash.


annnnnd the white car sails by. :newbie:


----------



## stevobeavo

Any chance of some pictures guys  Us poor folks don't have eggbox ones to see the action


----------



## John74

If you don't see me online much over the weekend it's because i just had virgin TV and Sky sports installed ready for the F1 , just catching up with the OZ V8 Supercars


----------



## wildwash

I took a few pictures but haven't got round to posting them up yet. Not all three races, just a few snapshots.


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I took a few pictures but haven't got round to posting them up yet. Not all three races, just a few snapshots.


Can you send replays yet? If so can you send them across please bud? Want to watch some of our squabbling.


----------



## VXR.Tom

You will all be pleased to know the civic is severely hampered by the pi drop  I'm also working tomorrow till 8 so I will miss qualifying and probably the start of first race.


----------



## Bluimp

is it too late to join up, or best to wait til next season?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Bluimp said:


> is it too late to join up, or best to wait til next season?


Join  drive a blue astra vxr?


----------



## John74

Bluimp said:


> is it too late to join up, or best to wait til next season?


Your welcome to join in the fun , full details on page 1 post 1 . Any questions just ask.

John74 is my gamertag.


----------



## John74

That has to have been some of the closet race I have done yet, trying to get past Wil for 2 races then Tom in the 3rd race. Not looking forward to 570pi on Bathurst though 😭


----------



## VXR.Tom

I don't know whether I'm happy or sad that you mugged me on the final corner of race 3?! Cost me points but saved me losing 10pi?


----------



## John74

Be happy you didn't loose another 10pi as I might as well drive in reverse with 570pi around Bathurst.

I would like to see that on replay but for some reason my Xbox only managed to save the one replay and not all three as I wanted.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores on the doors!



Next week should be interesting!

I've made the pictures and spreadsheet available online also:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzk9w5Lfxut9QlBIX3RUclhRdUk/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzk9w5Lfxut9ZDB3TExDTUlmbWc/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzk9w5Lfxut9b2ctR0Ywc1JCdkk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## John74

Looking at the game clips Tom has been uploading both Tom and Wil have plenty of practice at crashing ready for Sunday's racing.


----------



## wildwash

Haha yea a bit of messing around trying out the 'record that' and seeing how it captures the cause and the crash lol

You beaten my leaderboard time yet?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Getting all my crashes out of the way in practice


----------



## John74

Just getting into the 2:24's with 570pi , I have no chance of beating anything .


----------



## VXR.Tom

Some good racing last night. Shame about the small grid. 

Will try and get the scores done after I finish at 10 tonight! 

I believe we will have three cars on 570pi next week!


----------



## John74

Yes we do , about time I got some pi back.


----------



## admg1

All you have to do is pull over with tom and will. Then let me, Dan and Andy finish 1,2 and 3 and you'll all get some pi back


----------



## AndyVee

They would be waiting an awful long time for me to amble past


----------



## wildwash

@Legends_Racing on twitter are the other group who did touring forza racing. We should try and join forces


----------



## John74

Would be good to get another six or so on the grid so long as we keep a few spaces for anyone wishing to join off here.


----------



## wildwash

Agreed, but right now I think we have the spaces lol


----------



## John74

Yeah sadly to many spaces , so long as we keep the fun element I agree we need to get more people racing. If you want to sound them out about joining our series Wil.


----------



## wildwash

Yeah I'll see what I can do


----------



## VXR.Tom

Make sure you get the slow ones


----------



## stevobeavo

Or just come back to the Eggbox 360. Far superior machine with better drivers playing on it......


----------



## John74

No comment


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores after 3 rounds:


----------



## wildwash

All the old forza pictures do a slide show as my screen saver, man I miss the full grids.

So many drivers missing!! I count 17 that have come and then gone and don't race anymore.. It's rather sad. 7 isn't bad but I wish we could get some of the old faces back.


----------



## wildwash




----------



## wildwash




----------



## wildwash

We should start doing the pictures again, brought something more to the championship I think. Also made spending more time on your paint worth while lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good pictures Wil, love the one of my dodge spitting 2 huge flames!


----------



## wildwash

Haha yeah it's great. The pictures we could get on forza 5 would put these to shame though, the cars look much better. Plus the headlights on many cars being on.. We need someone with the time to do them, I couldn't do all three races. I could manage qualifying lol


----------



## John74

I do miss the big grids of the Forza 4 days , always someone to race no matter what position you was in.


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> Haha yeah it's great. The pictures we could get on forza 5 would put these to shame though, the cars look much better. Plus the headlights on many cars being on.. We need someone with the time to do them, I couldn't do all three races. I could manage qualifying lol


Do I see some of my photo's in there? Copy right infringement!!!! lol.

Seeing some of those photos brings back memories, mainly spends 5+ hours taking them all :wall:, running John awfully close in season 1.....and my 570PI win 

EDIT -


wildwash said:


> We need someone with the time to do them.


Is this why you want me to get a ONE so much?


----------



## John74

Correct 😉


----------



## admg1

Just a quick heads up to say that Forza 5 has an update for it, so you might want to load it up before Sunday.
Also as of this update all DLC cars that you have purchased can be added to your garage for free.
There is supposed to be a free add on coming next week, hopefully it's another track.


----------



## John74

Live BTCC qualifying from Brands Hatch about to start on

http://www.itv.com/btcc


----------



## DAN019780

Ahhhhhhhh my whole street just went dark stupid power cut don't wait for me guys not sure how long it's off for 







(It's not part of a plan to give you more pi honest)


----------



## wildwash

How long will it take to drive round your mums?


----------



## DAN019780

About 20 mins but they got flooded a few weeks ago and iam in the middle of doing the house up so that would be no good


----------



## admg1

I don't want to rub it in but you missed two great races tonight.
On a plus note, at least you'll have full pi for next week.


----------



## John74

That was some crazy racing last night . How often did we go three wide into a corner and manage to make it through without contact ??? I'm sure we even managed it four wide a few times with just the slightest of contact.


----------



## wildwash

That was such good fun, I want racing like that every week.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Really enjoyed the racing last night, I don't recall it being so intense yet enjoyable ever. You would make 1 error from 1st and suddenly be back in 4th!


----------



## John74

I have made a game clip of my little moment on the curb that sent me sideways across the track into Tom , notice Admg's complete lack of brakes as i shoot across the track.


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> Really enjoyed the racing last night, I don't recall it being so intense yet enjoyable ever. You would make 1 error from 1st and suddenly be back in 4th!


And then have a good lap and be back in 2nd, then to 1st and repeat as above. Topping it all off with a photo finish across the line unsure about who won lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

Yeah that final lap of race 3 I started 3 and made a demon of a double overtake out of turn 1. Only to be Jason plato'd out of the final corner ending 0.1 seconds behind you. Wow.


----------



## John74

Just posted on the Focus ST owners club about our BTCC series as they have a few Forza 5 racers , hopefully it might get one or two interested.

Also ordered an elgato game recorder to try out and see if I can record races and post them straight onto YouTube.


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> I have made a game clip of my little moment on the curb that sent me sideways across the track into Tom , notice Admg's complete lack of brakes as i shoot across the track.


Brakes are for girls :driver: :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Iam glad you lot enjoyed it while I was sitting in the dark wondering what might of been still can't believe it


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Iam glad you lot enjoyed it while I was sitting in the dark wondering what might of been still can't believe it


You were given the race win for race 1 if it's any help.


----------



## DAN019780

Helps a bit tom thx just watched Johns clip how adam missed John I don't know


----------



## admg1

Superior driving Dan :wave:


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Helps a bit tom thx just watched Johns clip how adam missed John I don't know


Saved me a joint pi drop with Wil


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores are done:


----------



## admg1

Thanks for doing the scores Tom but you've made one small mistake. Me and Matt should be on 229 points in the team championship.


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> Thanks for doing the scores Tom but you've made one small mistake. Me and Matt should be on 229 points in the team championship.


Yes you should! Well spotted. I shall amend after work tonight.


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for the scores TomTom can't wait to practice my 560 tune...


----------



## AndyVee

We really need to get some slower folkmfor me to race with. Gets lonley at the back and I don't think any practicing will help me catch you guys out in front...


----------



## wildwash

We do need more racers, like John said before with our full grids it didn't matter what position your in, you had someone to race and a little battle going on. But we all need to try and recruit new racers. Everyone leaving it to someone else wouldn't get us far. Mention it on any other forums your on whether it's 'bus drivers club', 'blinking builders' or 'track day hero troop' any one could be interested in this championship.


----------



## VXR.Tom

AndyVee said:


> We really need to get some slower folkmfor me to race with. Gets lonley at the back and I don't think any practicing will help me catch you guys out in front...


It will come in time mate  just got to keep at it.


----------



## stevobeavo

AndyVee said:


> We really need to get some slower folkmfor me to race with. Gets lonley at the back and I don't think any practicing will help me catch you guys out in front...


I shall be getting a ONE hopefully in time for next season (If Will stops pestering me about it!!!) So I will see you at the back :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Just thrown it up on the vxr forum, might put it on the homebrew forum haha


----------



## Bluimp

im up for it... think i asked before to join... just forgot i did

think i asked if it was worth joining mid champoinship...


----------



## wildwash

I think it's worth joining mid season, it's good fun and practise for the next season!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores updated!


----------



## John74

Bluimp said:


> im up for it... think i asked before to join... just forgot i did
> 
> think i asked if it was worth joining mid champoinship...


It's worth joining now just for the practice and getting used to how we have to do things like the parade lap to line up on the grid.

Post 1 on page 1 has all the details you need, not sure of anything just ask .

John74 is my gamertag , drop me a message on Xbox live so I know who you are and we will see you on the grid Sunday.


----------



## admg1

Bluimp said:


> im up for it... think i asked before to join... just forgot i did
> 
> think i asked if it was worth joining mid champoinship...


It's definitely worth joining now. We've only done 4 races so there are plenty left to join in with.
Add a couple of us and try and join us in the week when anyone's on to try and get a feel for it.
My gamer tag is admg1


----------



## VXR.Tom

TomTom030790 - I will be on Friday night, Saturday night then Sunday.


----------



## Matty03g

Why don't you put all our gamer tags on the first page John, :speechles
That way they are allways there.

Looks like I missed a lot action last few weeks, looking forward to sunday


----------



## VXR.Tom

Welcome back to the real world Matty! Hope you had a good time.


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Why don't you put all our gamer tags on the first page John, :speechles
> That way they are allways there.
> 
> Looks like I missed a lot action last few weeks, looking forward to sunday


Yes you missed some good racing

Silverstone race 2 



Just trying out the Elgato game capture device , as i thought my old laptop can not cope with running in HD settings so that's as good as it can get right now until i can splash out on a better laptop.


----------



## wildwash

That is awesome, thanks for spending the time and money to be able to upload the races John. I can't wait for some more racing and uploads!


----------



## admg1

Great video John :thumb:
I still can't believe how close we all was throughout the whole race.


----------



## wildwash

Now I know I did pull a couple of dirty moves, but the one that looks really bad when I rear end John and then pass, I did offer that place back and John said he did brake early and cought me out.. I know I am the Plato of our race series but I try to keep it clean lol


----------



## John74

Yeah I was just plain slow into that corner all night. Tried to push it a bit more and dropped the back end a few times.

That took something silly like 3 hours of editing just to get it below YouTube's limit of 15 minutes and get as much of battling as I could and that is just a rough job nothing fancy.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Excellent John! Really highlights the quality of the racing...... excluding my little incident with Wil and me dropping it the following lap. All went to **** in two laps


----------



## stevobeavo

Looks like a good race. No-one waving the exceeding track limit flag..... :driver:

Next time I'm round Wills where going to get some photos of the racing to post up.


----------



## John74

In that case hurry up and get round wills place lol


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> In that case hurry up and get round wills place lol


I would, but he decided live an hour away from me, he's not that considerate at times.... :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

What are people's lap times looking like?


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> What are people's lap times looking like?


5hit! :lol:

I had a quick practice the other day and got a 1.34, but I reckon I can get in the high 1.33


----------



## DAN019780

Tbh I can't remember what times I was getting i just hope the power stays on


----------



## John74

Not a track I ever do to well at so I just hope not to be to far off the pace.


----------



## admg1

I'm running really late and I'm not sure if I'm going to make it on tonight. I'm going to try and get back in time for the last race.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores on the doors:


Next week will be very interesting.


----------



## John74

Can I have my 600pi back ? Not looking forward to the Alps .


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Can I have my 600pi back ? Not looking forward to the Alps .


£5 per 10 pi you get back, paid via paypal. No refunds.


----------



## DAN019780

Thx Tom also I should be on 590 pi please need all the help I can to catch you john and will


----------



## wildwash

£5 you say... Possible to exceed the 600?


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Thx Tom also I should be on 590 pi please need all the help I can to catch you john and will


You were to fast so you get a 10 point additional penalty.


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> £5 you say... Possible to exceed the 600?


Show me the money!!


----------



## Bluimp

John74 said:


> It's worth joining now just for the practice and getting used to how we have to do things like the parade lap to line up on the grid.
> 
> Post 1 on page 1 has all the details you need, not sure of anything just ask .
> 
> John74 is my gamertag , drop me a message on Xbox live so I know who you are and we will see you on the grid Sunday.





admg1 said:


> It's definitely worth joining now. We've only done 4 races so there are plenty left to join in with.
> Add a couple of us and try and join us in the week when anyone's on to try and get a feel for it.
> My gamer tag is admg1


Used to run a forza 4 comp on another forum a few years ago... went on for about 5 seasons before dying out... i would join up this sunday but its my birthday... so i it may be the following weekend


----------



## VXR.Tom

Score's are now corrected. Gamertag is TomTom030790


----------



## VXR.Tom

Just had a little test with Wil out our respective pi's. Both ran 1.57.0 dirty and around 1.57.5 clean  very close again!


----------



## VXR.Tom

John is there anyway we can get this track incorporated into the season?


----------



## John74

Next season


----------



## John74

VXR.Tom said:


> Just had a little test with Wil out our respective pi's. Both ran 1.57.0 dirty and around 1.57.5 clean  very close again!


1:57.9 is all I can do at the moment , not sure where I'm going so wrong 😠


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Next season


Excellent


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Just had a little test with Wil out our respective pi's. Both ran 1.57.0 dirty and around 1.57.5 clean  very close again!


550pi and your still getting good laps times :spam:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I know, it's witchcraft. Not sure how it's happening!


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> John is there anyway we can get this track incorporated into the season?


I thought it was going to be the ring. I'm glad it's a totally new track to forza though.
I wish they would add a couple more British tracks though.


----------



## DAN019780

Had a practice last night and all I can get is 1:57.5 with my 590 pi can I have some of that witch craft please


----------



## wildwash

I hope this week the grouping will be brought back closer together, the kia should run well, I have a touch more PI and TomTom doesnt seem to need PI lol.

I do love that close racing...


----------



## Matty03g

Yeah the Kia seems ok round the alps, I should be able to keep up with you guys this week, got a 1.56.3 last night.
Love the photos will, I'll have to dig out some weekend


----------



## VXR.Tom

Should of topped the leaderboard with that then Matty! Should be an interesting few races, plenty of places to have big accidents as well.


----------



## wildwash

VXR.Tom said:


> plenty of places to have big accidents as well.


Shotgun on bouncing off the wall under the cable cart and collecting the next person coming. I have done that on the practice race for two seasons now, won't be long before I push it a little too far in the actual race.


----------



## John74

Starting to work out the Alps now , getting close up top but one small mistake and it's game over on such a high speed track.


----------



## admg1

I'm going to have a bit of practice later once I get back from golf. I also need to do a 590 tune as well.


----------



## wildwash

First race in my Porsche cup, 10th,4th and 8th.

It's tough racing, and I miss my touring car.


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> I hope this week the grouping will be brought back closer together, the kia should run well, I have a touch more PI and TomTom doesnt seem to need PI lol.
> 
> I do love that close racing...


Ahhh the old Meeeegane paint job. Epic car.

If anyone wants to send me some Forza 4 replays I'll be happy to take a few 'vintage' photos for old times.


----------



## wildwash

Or buy an Xbox one and do new photo's!!!


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> Or buy an Xbox one and do new photo's!!!


Oh go do one fancy Eggbox ONE boy.....I hope you lag out next race :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

stevobeavo said:


> Oh go do one fancy Eggbox ONE boy.....I hope you lag out next race :lol:


Wil said he is going to buy you one soon if you haven't bought one yourself!


----------



## stevobeavo

VXR.Tom said:


> Wil said he is going to buy you one soon if you haven't bought one yourself!


I also heard he's going to buy Dean one as well so we can have the old gang back together. He's such a nice guy isn't he.


----------



## John74

Big update now out for Forza5 so I'm guessing that's the new track. Best not leaving it to the last minute on Sunday as it's taking a while to download.


----------



## AndyVee

getting high 1:58 and that was a fluke. If i'm not online for 8 then start without me as i may take a rain check, not really competitive even with your pi drops, to be fair it's getting kinda depressing just racing myself for 2 hours watching the scenery and finishing the last race after people have called it a night..


----------



## Matty03g

AndyVee said:


> getting high 1:58 and that was a fluke. If i'm not online for 8 then start without me as i may take a rain check, not really competitive even with your pi drops, to be fair it's getting kinda depressing just racing myself for 2 hours watching the scenery and finishing the last race after people have called it a night..


Stick with Andy, I remember my first season with cars bombing past me on the qualifying lap lol, but after a few season I more competitive. 
I must admit Andy that in forza 4 if any one had a 20-50 pi drop they would loose 2-3 seconds a lap but in forza 5 it seems a lot different.
Hope to see you Sunday mate


----------



## admg1

AndyVee said:


> getting high 1:58 and that was a fluke. If i'm not online for 8 then start without me as i may take a rain check, not really competitive even with your pi drops, to be fair it's getting kinda depressing just racing myself for 2 hours watching the scenery and finishing the last race after people have called it a night..


You've definitely got to stick with it Andy.
I understand it can be a bit depressing racing round on your own but with more practice you will get faster.
I started racing online with Forza 3 and I was a 5hit :lol: 
John and co. Used to lap me every race and It used to get me down, but I stuck at it and eventually I started to get better. I'm by no means the fastest of us lot but I'm a hell of a lot quicker and more consistent now then I was back then.


----------



## AndyVee

Thing is I have been racing since forza 1 and always used to prefer setting lap times on clear tracks and trying to beat them so no stranger to qualifying guess I have reached my ceiling, just need to accept my limits. Maybe it will fun one day when other equally bad players join up as I know I won't have the time to sink in to practise to gain more than a few tenths.


----------



## John74

Don't give up Andy , we have done this for a very long time and racers who claim to be great join us for one round and never come back again as they are off the pace.

Talking to Jacko575 and Een1 today and hopefully they will be doing a few rounds again from next weekend. pi drops not really working as well in Forza 5 as they did in Forza 4 . Adding weight to be able to add power seems to work a bit to well in countering the lower pi .


----------



## wildwash

Double the pi numbers? 40 drop for first, 20 drop for second, third drops 10pi, fourth gets 20pi back.. For example. Could be something to look at next season?


----------



## John74

Will have to work something out , bigger grids will also help. Not keen on posting on the Forza forums but I think for next season we might have to in order to get another six drivers or so.


----------



## John74

Some stupidly close racing tonight :thumb:

Better late than never now youtube is letting me upload it , here is the Road Atlanta race 2 highlights.






Tried up loading via windows movie maker to see if it effects the picture, seems to have made it slightly small for some reason


----------



## admg1

Sorry for missing the racing last night guys. I'll be back racing next week though.


----------



## DAN019780

Cheers for the vid John such close racing ,can't believe I stole 2nd on the last corner 
Really enjoyed the racing last night sorry for the 3rd race Will probably not the best place to go side by side


----------



## wildwash

Nice job on the video John, I love the front bumper applying the pressure clips, awesome stuff. Should also post these video clips up on a forza video thread maybe? So we can find them again once they are deep within the back pages. These don't want to be lost.


Don't worry about it Dano, it could have been a heroic move! Two cars just didn't fit through that bit but you had a big run on me, it was either brake or try give it a go..I might have had a go if it was me lol


----------



## stevobeavo

Great video john. As Will said start a video thread or if you want post it up in the BTCC picture thread. That wont get anywhere near as many posts on here.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks for the video John, I had forgotten how intense that race had been. No real contact either!


----------



## John74

Posted that video on the Focus ST owners forum and one of the threads on the Forza site that's looking for clean racers/races . Hopefully try and raise some interest .


----------



## VXR.Tom

Hopefully that will attract some interest.


----------



## John74

Got 3 new followers on Xbox live so added them to my friends list , 1 sent me a message asking about spaces so hopefully we may have at least 1 more.


----------



## wildwash

Sweet! It will be great to get the numbers back, steves 'trip down memory lane' thread had some great times! We are still having good races, but bigger numbers = better times.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Yayyyyy!


----------



## John74

The only limit I'm trying to keep is people from the UK only so we don't suffer lag issues.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> The only limit I'm trying to keep is people from the UK only so we don't suffer lag issues.


Speaking of that, I need to check my Xbox today. See if it's sorted itself out. There is no reason it should be doing it!


----------



## John74

There is a console update out today that may help.


----------



## VXR.Tom

The marketplace is open!!

Edit; it's dreadful.


----------



## John74

Oh we could have a Forza 4 racer making a return this Sunday 😊


----------



## VXR.Tom

Go on...... Anyone I've raced against before?


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Oh we could have a Forza 4 racer making a return this Sunday &#55357;&#56842;


Your buying me a new Xbox!!!! Your the bestest John...No matter what Will says :lol:


----------



## admg1

I reckon it's either jacko or intraphase :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

BTCC Forza 4 returning member betting open!!!!!!

Dubplate dan 2/1 as his name sounds cool
SKillz 3/1
Jacko or Ian or both 4/1
Stevo 8/1
Dean ( probably in his civic) 10/1
Pugsy 12/1
Intraphase 14/1
Tank 14/1
Dave 16/1
Chris 16/1
H 18/1
Mat 18/1
Ben 20/1

Feel free to add or amend and repaste lol


----------



## wildwash

I have been hinted, season one..white car


----------



## DAN019780

Don't forget dubplate dan ( dan j ) to the list


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will put £10 on dubplate as he has a cool name!


----------



## John74

Anyone on this evening for some testing ? Maybe some titanfall , ghosts or if I'm really bored BF4 .


----------



## VXR.Tom

Maybe mate  might go to the pub though.


----------



## John74

One off lap , keep finding the gravel traps when I try to match it.


----------



## wildwash

How's it looking for some extra numbers tonight?


----------



## John74

Not promising , Dan only just started playing the game so might not join us just yet.

Jacko and Een will be having visitors that are not likely to leave until late on.

So most likely just the regulars tonight but you never know.


----------



## Matty03g

I can't get in guys I rebooted 3 times but still no invites coming through


----------



## AndyVee

Is it broken tonight?


----------



## Matty03g




----------



## DAN019780

Sorry for going last night guys I rage quit for the first time ever my headset wouldn't work and couldn't hear anything thru kinect of tv so didnt know when we were starting races and then lapping someone who didn't make any attempt to let me pass I couldn't ask them to move over and as we were going thru the high speed middle section they decided to brake in the middle of it and that was that


----------



## wildwash

That doesn't sound ideal dano, odd that the kinect wouldn't let you talk or hear. It worked in the lobby didn't it? Then just went silent as the race started?


----------



## VXR.Tom

I bet that was inconvient


----------



## DAN019780

I could only hear bits in the lobby thru the tv but very robotic could you hear me at any time I tried talking a few times when the race started nothing might just be a glitch or something might have to get the adaptor for my old head set ,I do fell stupid for over reacting and quitting


----------



## wildwash

Well we do have the drop scores so don't worry about it, what PI will you be next week? Spa with some rather agressive PI drops (TomTom on 540 lol) should be some good points up for grabs, get a little practice in if you can and put your names against max points.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm going for 520 by close of next week. I want to be C class! I'm going to remove my brakes, suspension and back wheels.


----------



## Matty03g

Need to get a lot of working out done this week as I still can't work out why my practise times are not translating into the actual race, really pissed me off last night!!


----------



## DAN019780

Iam on 590 pi this week so with a bit of practice we will see I guess


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Need to get a lot of working out done this week as I still can't work out why my practise times are not translating into the actual race, really pissed me off last night!!


I do my testing on the freeplay mode , only use the testing mode when I need to change anything.


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> I do my testing on the freeplay mode , only use the testing mode when I need to change anything.


Yeah I have been doing a lot of testing in the setup/tuning part, maybe that's the reason, thanks John


----------



## AndyVee

Silly question Matty, do you test in simulation mode. I.e. tire wear and damage? Wondering if it applies different physx or summon...


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Need to get a lot of working out done this week as I still can't work out why my practise times are not translating into the actual race, really pissed me off last night!!


You need to do what I do and not practice at all. You can then turn up on a Sunday a qualify 2nd :wave:


----------



## Matty03g

AndyVee said:


> Silly question Matty, do you test in simulation mode. I.e. tire wear and damage? Wondering if it applies different physx or summon...


Yes I think that may be the problem Andy, I like tuning the car as I am testing it. But this week Ill do all my practise in free play with damage etc on


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> You need to do what I do and not practice at all. You can then turn up on a Sunday a qualify 2nd :wave:


Ahhhh shut up


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Yes I think that may be the problem Andy, I like tuning the car as I am testing it. But this week Ill do all my practise in free play with damage etc on


In the tune setup option you still get damage etc


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores after round 7:



Here is something to make life a bit easier when it comes to the dropped scores later on:



Really enjoyed the racing on the weekend. Nice to have more numbers. I'm looking forward to next weeks race, despite having a silly amount of PI


----------



## VXR.Tom

Could this be the first time ever that I've not got to make any corrections?! Surely not.


----------



## John74

I should be higher up the championship table I'm sure.


----------



## Matty03g

I was thinking the same John


----------



## VXR.Tom

After doing my 540 tune I'm not sure who is in more danger, me or you guys! I might need some assistance stopping, turning, accelerating.....


----------



## John74

Getting up that long hill is my worry , seems to take forever.


----------



## Matty03g

What times are people getting this week?


----------



## VXR.Tom

I've not tested my car at low pi yet!


----------



## VXR.Tom

I think 2:40s will be where we are at. Not myself but the 600s perhaps


----------



## Matty03g

Managed a good time in free play, just gotta produce it on Sunday now


----------



## VXR.Tom

Very nice. Gives me something to aim for


----------



## John74

What his rear bumper into the first corner ?


----------



## Matty03g

Don't encourage him John


----------



## admg1

I might be tempted to as well :devil: consider it as payback from last week :wave:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I might be tempted to as well :devil: consider it as payback from last week :wave:


Bring it on, if you can catch me :devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Best I can get at the moment is a 2:41.171!


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Best I can get at the moment is a 2:41.171!


That bloody quick with 540pi mate


----------



## John74

Ok I have broken my car it seems , just been on for a quick test run and now I can't get within two seconds of the times I was setting yesterday ??


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Ok I have broken my car it seems , just been on for a quick test run and now I can't get within two seconds of the times I was setting yesterday ??


Have a few beers, it will soon come back to you! That's what formula 1 drivers do


----------



## John74

That's what I do when playing BF4 and have the game clips to prove it lol.

No idea why I'm so off my own pace today it's very strange ???


----------



## wildwash

I have been watching said game clips today, why no scope?


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> That's what I do when playing BF4 and have the game clips to prove it lol.
> 
> No idea why I'm so off my own pace today it's very strange ???


That's what I felt like last week John, hope it don't do it this week to me. Got a 2.38.5 earlier but that was a very hot lap


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> I have been watching said game clips today, why no scope?


Reaction kill no time to scope in.

I'm rebooting everything to see if I can find my missing two seconds a lap.


----------



## wildwash

No hard feeling about that bump Andy, you make mistake and either give back or hold off taking the position and it's all fair.


----------



## Matty03g

Big sorry to Adam for ***£ing up your first race and sorry for the bump in race 2 will I should have given you the position back, Tom can take points off me if he wants


----------



## AndyVee

enjoyed last night, i have decided i love revenge  and Will it really is only fair to give the place back when you overcook corner brakeing points teh way i do... becides it will buff out :buffer:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will sort the scores out tonight. Dreading seeing the third place points 🙈


----------



## John74

Can someone push my car around next week ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Can someone push my car around next week ?


I will put the tow bar on


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Big sorry to Adam for ***£ing up your first race and sorry for the bump in race 2 will I should have given you the position back, Tom can take points off me if he wants


No worries mate. It's my turn next week though :devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores.......


----------



## John74

Well new computer is here , i have an awful lot to learn lol

Very quick and basic teaser video






Need to figure out some settings yet before i try to do a race highlights video.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Hahaha the moment of impact!


----------



## Matty03g

Think Adam might not of enjoyed that video as much as I did :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

BOOOOOOM!


----------



## admg1

More like  :lol:


----------



## wildwash

That does look so much better though John, cant wait to see some more videos!


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> More like  :lol:


I'd better keep out of your and Wills way this week else I might get a brick through my window


----------



## AndyVee

Matty, they will just let your tyres down in the pits first!


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> That does look so much better though John, cant wait to see some more videos!


I'm still not happy with the quality , maybe I'm expecting it to look to good. Still got some testing to do.


----------



## admg1

AndyVee said:


> Matty, they will just let your tyres down in the pits first!


I'm just going to remove the wheels altogether :devil:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I'm just going to remove the wheels altogether :devil:


I'd probably still crash into you lol


----------



## John74

Getting slightly better now. I know it's not Forza but im saving that for when i try to make another highlights video at the weekend,


----------



## John74

Ok a Forza BTCC teaser this time


----------



## VXR.Tom

That was close!!


----------



## John74

Loads of room I had it under control lol.


----------



## Matty03g

I done a bit of testing earlier :lol:


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> I done a bit of testing earlier :lol:


That was me at the point of impact last Sunday.


----------



## John74

Alps race 1


----------



## stevobeavo

Nice video John, those Hondas sound like angry little bees. but only 5 cars makes me sad


----------



## John74

Ten at the next round , that's going to be fun trying to capture everything that happened in those races.


----------



## admg1

I don't think I'm going to be racing tomorrow night. I'm staying at the In laws this weekend because they live in Andover and I've been to watch the qualifying at thruxton and the racing tomorrow so I doubt I'll be back in time.

At least my teammate can't take me out this week :wave:


----------



## John74

Race 2 from the Alps, will try and post race 3 later.






I won't be posting every race from all the rounds as it takes far to long , just doing it for this one as i need the practice.


----------



## Matty03g

Very nice John. Really enjoying the videos mate:thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Great videos John! Surprised I managed to keep it together at the end of race one. Definitely dropped a wheel on the grass! Close racing in both races !


----------



## Matty03g

Loved the racing last night , first 2 races maybe a little boring but the last race was great trying to get past will without scratching any of his paintwork


----------



## VXR.Tom

Pretty happy with my positions over all  somehow still haven't managed to gain any pi back?!


----------



## John74

I'm going to email turn10 and ask them to add the three wheeled robin relient so we can force you to race that next season.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Well up for that! Would definitely need stabilisers though.


----------



## John74

Race 3 from the Alps , just uploaded so might be a little shaky while youtube does it thing.


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks John, I can't help but keep rewinding back to the crash with dan and Will, brilliant:lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

Great videos John.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Nice video again John! You can see my car lagging around haha. Scores will be done shortly.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores as it currently stands, no drop scores yet but the scores in red are the low scores for each driver.





Well done Matty on the first max points of the season


----------



## Matty03g

Looking at the leaderboard last night and I think it might be a kia week again


----------



## John74

It's not going to be a dodge weekend , well not for me anyway.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm going to have to work some miracles, far to slow down the straights. I do have a plan though!


----------



## B17BLG

VXR.Tom said:


> I'm going to have to work some miracles, far to slow down the straights. I do have a plan though!


Uh Oh P4 alert


----------



## VXR.Tom

B17BLG said:


> Uh Oh P4 alert


VTEC alert actually!


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> It's not going to be a dodge weekend , well not for me anyway.


It'll probably be a dodge weekend for me though. Having to dodge my teammates dodgy antics :lol:


----------



## B17BLG

VXR.Tom said:


> VTEC alert actually!


Same **** different day


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> It'll probably be a dodge weekend for me though. Having to dodge my teammates dodgy antics :lol:


Yeah can you please not smash into me while I'm driving sideways down the straight please lol


----------



## AndyVee

not sure when ity was released but a 500 Meg update hit me today.. apparently it stops a bug on the front suspension for tunes that you have bought... though why that takes 500 meg i don't know:wall:


----------



## Matty03g

AndyVee said:


> not sure when ity was released but a 500 Meg update hit me today.. apparently it stops a bug on the front suspension for tunes that you have bought... though why that takes 500 meg i don't know:wall:


I did the update yesterday Andy, did take a little time


----------



## John74

New car pack , nothing of interest for the BTCC racing but a few nice cars to play with.


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Yeah can you please not smash into me while I'm driving sideways down the straight please lol


I'll try not to. I wouldn't want to ruin your race again


----------



## wildwash

Just bought the bell air, going to be cruising in style now.


----------



## John74

I have the 1940's Ford , slammed hot rod style.


----------



## wildwash

We should do an American old school drag race one off shoot out night with like 500hp limit and you must use clutch and manual. Wouldn't take long, but no point racing most these cars round a track as they are going to suck, drag race is all they have.


----------



## admg1

I like the sound of that Will :thumb:
I might have to set a couple of drag cars up. I haven't done any drag racing since forza 4


----------



## Matty03g

Gonna have to pay attention to corner cutting this week 
Any exceeding track limits should be 20pi penalty


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Gonna have to pay attention to corner cutting this week
> Any exceeding track limits should be 20pi penalty


You better start with 560 then :wave:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> You better start with 560 then :wave:


Have you beat my leaderboard time yet


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Have you beat my leaderboard time yet


Leaderboard times don't mean anything when you've crashed out at the side of the track


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Have you beat my leaderboard time yet


That's at 600


----------



## AndyVee

Still nowhere near your times. I am 1 second a lap faster if I swap out he honda for a kia though... Bloody car


----------



## Tom_the_great

Im online now if you fancy some racing..


----------



## DAN019780

My controller keeps cutting off and saying controller not paired with a profile please pick a profile iam not low on battery life , iam the only profile on the console and iam up to date with the controller updates so iam going try and find out what's going on


----------



## John74

're pair the controller to the console ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Plug it in  or reboot Xbox at plug socket


----------



## wildwash

Do the update, settings, system, controller 

Then try one more time


----------



## DAN019780

Dont wait for me guys


----------



## John74

Did you manage to sort the controller Dan ?


----------



## DAN019780

John74 said:


> Did you manage to sort the controller Dan ?


Going to try syncing the controller again and always use a lead from now on hope that does it was all good till i did the controller update for my headset the other week since then its been playing up but not as bad as last night , all the forums ive been on say try re syncing or low battery can cause it


----------



## Matty03g

Well done Adam for the wins last night :thumb:

As much I wanted a better result in the last race, I was just having to much fun to worry about points


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores will be done in the morning!


----------



## John74

Discipline Focus // Touring // GRID Autosport: 




Only on the old consoles , not coming to the Xbox One so far.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores :





Well done Adam on max points! Two max points in a row for Team Kia. Hopefully the pi drops will slow them down now


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Discipline Focus // Touring // GRID Autosport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only on the old consoles , not coming to the Xbox One so far.


Looks okay. The GRID games were always to arcadey for me, no real feel or realism.


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for the scores Tom, this rate you can have yourself a big number 1 and a little x2 lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Thanks for the scores Tom, this rate you can have yourself a big number 1 and a little x2 lol


I think the drop scores will show a much tighter score sheet!


----------



## John74

Tighter maybe but yours to loose i think.


----------



## John74




----------



## VXR.Tom

Nice video John  I don't like all this pressure I'm being put under 😢


----------



## Matty03g

Great video again john
Gotta work on my late braking skills


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Great video again john
> Gotta work on my late braking skills


Haha it does make me laugh Matty! Like when I let you past last race and you just kept running deep 🙊


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Haha it does make me laugh Matty! Like when I let you past last race and you just kept running deep 🙊


I've put my race brakes back on for this week, the stock ones only save 3pi anyway!!


----------



## admg1

I'm going for max points again this week and me and matt are hoping for a kia 1 2 again. We are making a late charge for the manufacturers championship and individual championship :driver:


----------



## John74

I just want some pi back lol


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for doing the video John, I love them! Used to take so many pictures to show one great move, the video shows much more of the action.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> I just want some pi back lol


Welcome to my world!!


----------



## John74

I'm driving a dodge , you deserve it lol


----------



## Matty03g

Had a little work out of the scores with 3 dropped scores off and there's only 10 points separating the top 3 and 50 points back there's only 8 points separating the next 3 :driver::car:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Knew it would all tighten up, looks a bit deceiving at the minute!


----------



## Skodaw

This look's amazing guy's - a few questions ?

Are you all using wheels or just the controller ?
Do you have headsets ?

I'd love to join in, but I'm a total complete novice at on-line racing - I dont mind having a bump when its against AI but its not good if against real world opponent! 

How about setting up a novice league ? - Maybe a one make series or something that novices like me could get to grips with ? 

Just an idea..


----------



## wildwash

I think we all use the controllers. 

Yes a headset is best, but the Xbox one also comes with the kinect which can be used to talk. You would need to know when the race is starting after the formation lap, then to be told where you start on the final reverse grid (unless you just work it out)

We have a range of skill levels at the moment, join in and see how you get on. If you have built a car add our names to your friends list and see how the leaderboard times are. You only need to be within a few seconds of a time. Leaderboard times are your 'fastest' lap, people won't be running those times lap after lap and will make mistakes. Should be able to find a battle with someone, plus reverse grid is fun.


----------



## VXR.Tom

So any arsenal fans?


----------



## Matty03g

We got it under control Tom, hull need the head start


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> So any arsenal fans?


[email protected]#k off :lol:


----------



## Ollie930

Room for one more on Sunday?


----------



## wildwash

Ollie930 said:


> Room for one more on Sunday?


Sure is, add our gamer tags from page one and be online Sunday night. If your online 6:30 ish I can join you for a little pre race testing.


----------



## Ollie930

Sound good, I haven't even got a car ready yet! Lol

My gamertag is : Ollie5


----------



## Skodaw

Ollie930 said:


> Sound good, I haven't even got a car ready yet! Lol
> 
> My gamertag is : Ollie5


Me either !!


----------



## wildwash

Well if either of you gents are online tomorrow I have 3 or 4 other build cars ready to go that I will give you the builds. Can either be team mates and have the same car or solo.

I have a few available, but the best two left are:

Ford focus RS (older shape)
Ford focus ST (new shape)

The RS has more power but nose heavy and the ST is a handling car. RWD is a no go with this class and regulations as they just don't handle as well. Anything else you have your eye on for the championship?


----------



## Skodaw

wildwash said:


> Well if either of you gents are online tomorrow I have 3 or 4 other build cars ready to go that I will give you the builds. Can either be team mates and have the same car or solo.
> 
> I have a few available, but the best two left are:
> 
> Ford focus RS (older shape)
> Ford focus ST (new shape)
> 
> The RS has more power but nose heavy and the ST is a handling car. RWD is a no go with this class and regulations as they just don't handle as well. Anything else you have your eye on for the championship?


That's a kind offer, I'm going tom"try" and do my own lol - talk about steep learning curve lol. Hope to be on tomorrow might catch you then!


----------



## DAN019780

I wont be on tonight guys or next week as iam off on holiday for a couple of weeks just make sure those silly kia's don't win I can't lose to much ground on them


----------



## VXR.Tom

Have fun


----------



## Ollie930

wildwash said:


> Well if either of you gents are online tomorrow I have 3 or 4 other build cars ready to go that I will give you the builds. Can either be team mates and have the same car or solo.
> 
> I have a few available, but the best two left are:
> 
> Ford focus RS (older shape)
> Ford focus ST (new shape)
> 
> The RS has more power but nose heavy and the ST is a handling car. RWD is a no go with this class and regulations as they just don't handle as well. Anything else you have your eye on for the championship?


Thanks for the offer mate, typical though I won't be home till later on tonight so I'll have to debut next weekend.


----------



## Skodaw

Hmm I've built a Honda civic to rules, but not showing, must have set something wrong it has to be turbo'd right??


----------



## John74

Turbo and above 2400 lbs


----------



## admg1

I'm not going to make it on tonight. I've only just left the in laws and I've got about an hours drive ahead of me.


----------



## John74

No worries


----------



## John74

Skodaw said:


> Hmm I've built a Honda civic to rules, but not showing, must have set something wrong it has to be turbo'd right??


Have a Mic ? really need to use it buddy


----------



## Skodaw

John74 said:


> Have a Mic ? really need to use it buddy


Only via kinect? No idea how to turn it on though !
Clueless. Sorted Honda


----------



## John74

Settings , tick use Kinect for chat


----------



## Skodaw

John74 said:


> Settings , tick use Kinect for chat


I did it's ticked. Changed it back again to be sure


----------



## John74

May have to do the Kinect setup process again.


----------



## Skodaw

Thanks for that, really enjoyed it! Can see I need to do some setup work / practise my best lap was 4 seconds behind the others although did manage to battle all the way upto 5th lol! 

I'll work on the kinetic settings and see if that can be sorted


----------



## John74

530 pi lol 😄


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores on the doors :


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> 530 pi lol 😄


Hahahahahaha


----------



## wildwash

Skodaw said:


> Thanks for that, really enjoyed it! Can see I need to do some setup work / practise my best lap was 4 seconds behind the others although did manage to battle all the way upto 5th lol!
> 
> I'll work on the kinetic settings and see if that can be sorted


Dude, did you know it's three races? A quick qualifying, then race one, followed by race two and then we have the reverse grid race.

Hope we will be back up on numbers next week, more good honest battles.


----------



## Skodaw

wildwash said:


> Dude, did you know it's three races? A quick qualifying, then race one, followed by race two and then we have the reverse grid race.
> 
> Hope we will be back up on numbers next week, more good honest battles.


Erm, well I do now


----------



## Matty03g

Did a little testing with my 550pi Kia last night. Tbh I don't know what all the fuss is about


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Did a little testing with my 550pi Kia last night. Tbh I don't know what all the fuss is about


Just wait till you get mugged in a straight line


----------



## stevobeavo

is there anyway of modding a 360 controller to work on the xbox one?


----------



## John74

I wish , there are a few settings you can change in Forza to make the triggers slightly better.


----------



## Matty03g

stevobeavo said:


> is there anyway of modding a 360 controller to work on the xbox one?


Are you racing with us on Sunday mate


----------



## stevobeavo

Cheers for the tips John. Wills been round today and he told me about that as well. 

I won't be racing tomorrow, going round my brothers and I still have my training wheels on lol. Hopefully next weekend.


----------



## Skodaw

John74 said:


> I wish , there are a few settings you can change in Forza to make the triggers slightly better.


Really? Do tell.. 
I'm still having a mare with my kinect I'm sure its knackered when I set it up it appears fine, but go online and nothing


----------



## stevobeavo

Did the controller update and adjusted the triggers. Its a bit better, might take it apart and fit strong trigger springs. Also just set my first proper btcc lap time on catalunya national.


----------



## John74

Skodaw said:


> Really? Do tell..
> I'm still having a mare with my kinect I'm sure its knackered when I set it up it appears fine, but go online and nothing


In the game you can go to the controller settings and adjust the amount of dead zone in the sticks and triggers , think I have mine set so I don't have any dead zone at all.

Kinect , have you done the setup where it plays a tune ?


----------



## wildwash

Come on chaps!


----------



## John74

Where is everyone ???


----------



## stevobeavo

Washing my hair.......

How was the race? Who turned up?


----------



## admg1

There was only six of us in the end. 
There was some good battles going on last night, especially the 3rd race.

It looks like I'm going to be joining the not so exclusive 560pi club :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Well done Adam on the wins! I'm happy to get some pi back, 540 here I come!


----------



## Skodaw

Sorry guys! Not only is my kinect playing up I couldn't get online last night either. Well cheesed off had put plenty of practise in over the week


----------



## John74

Thinking of having a one make series after this touring car season is over , only for 3 or 4 weeks while people sort out next seasons touring cars .

Thinking doing it purely for fun , fixed build , no tuning , no pi drops , no teams , everyone has the same car . Mini John Cooper Works 2009 C496pi is a test car I have built and shared for you to try. Not ment to be a leaderboard car just something hopefully everyone will find easy to drive.

Try it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Matty03g

WHAT....NO TUNING..... :lol:

On a serious note Sounds good to me John :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

I like the sound of that. No tuning is the way forward.... Might do that for the btcc championship lol.


----------



## John74

I do that anyway lol


----------



## admg1

I like the sound of that as well :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw

John74 said:


> Thinking of having a one make series after this touring car season is over , only for 3 or 4 weeks while people sort out next seasons touring cars .
> 
> Thinking doing it purely for fun , fixed build , no tuning , no pi drops , no teams , everyone has the same car . Mini John Cooper Works 2009 C496pi is a test car I have built and shared for you to try. Not ment to be a leaderboard car just something hopefully everyone will find easy to drive.
> 
> Try it out and let me know what you think.


Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## stevobeavo

Had a little race with will tonight. Starting to get the hang of the game. Triggers still crap though. And need to sort the oversteer out, I'd I can be bothered!


----------



## admg1

I've decided to go easy and hold back a bit this week and give everyone a chance :lol:
Although I'm still going to try and get max points for the 3rd time in a row.


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> I've decided to go easy and hold back a bit this week and give everyone a chance :lol:
> Although I'm still going to try and get max points for the 3rd time in a row.


3rd time you've turned up in a row **  :devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Right scores are done:

I went through them all from start to finish and noticed a couple of calculation errors, this has now been rectified. I have also slightly changed the look of the scores to try and make it easier for drop scores to be seen.

ONE low score has now been dropped, with another three drops to come over the final few races.

******Next race is Indianapolis Grand Prix Circuit 2.60 miles 14 laps x 3 *******

Thanks


----------



## John74

22 points off the lead ! This could be my worst season yet lol


----------



## admg1

Also if you take off the 3 other dropped scores, me and Matt are not to far behind the top 3.


----------



## admg1

This is how it stands at the moment with all dropped scores off.

1. Tom 414 points
2. Will 410 points
3. John 398 points
4. Matt 363 points
5. Adam 358 points
6. Dan 316 points
7. Andy 237 points


----------



## Matty03g

I'm gonna get max points this Sunday :driver::car:


----------



## stevobeavo

Matty03g said:


> I'm gonna get max points this Sunday :driver::car:


Not if I can help it  (by that I mean I'll probably lock up and smash into you...lol);


----------



## admg1

stevobeavo said:


> Not if I can help it  (by that I mean I'll probably lock up and smash into you...lol);


That is Matt's party trick doing that :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for the scores TomTom, this dropping scores bit of the season can really close things up, plus porole who missed a few races can leapfrog up the standings. Good times!


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> That is Matt's party trick doing that :lol:


I think your find you smashed into me


----------



## Matty03g

stevobeavo said:


> Not if I can help it  (by that I mean I'll probably lock up and smash into you...lol);


Looking forward to having you back on the grid.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Yeah the drop score aspect helps. It's all to play for. No more Kia max points though please.


----------



## Matty03g

So what times are people getting this week. :driver:


----------



## John74

Slow lol


----------



## stevobeavo

1:34.5 
Few more minutes tuning and it should be a bit quicker....I hope lol.


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> So what times are people getting this week. :driver:


3 tenths slower than you :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> 3 tenths slower than you :lol:


My time was my parade lap time


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> My time was my parade lap time


Well I always go quicker on a Sunday anyway :wave:


----------



## John74

New update out , free bonus car pack for season pass holders .


----------



## John74

Onboard view of my crash with Matty during race 1 of Road America last sunday. I was trying to record everyone's voice but only got my own awful sounding voice for some reason, a little more testing needed.


----------



## Matty03g

That's was weird mate, we was nowhere near each other.


----------



## wildwash

Tonight should be a good race! Some nice PI drops should even out the field. Maybe some good points and a chance of a win for some of the newer racers tonight.

Hope our new racers can all make it tonight.


----------



## John74

Yeah lots of big pi drops for the regular front runners so an ideal time for someone to bag a good haul of points.

Spa Race 1 highlights , not a long video but not much happened after team Kia dropped it


----------



## wildwash

Oh team Kia


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks John 
Lol that was nasty , looked like I caught a bit of grass which gave me a good old tank slapper and poor old Adam 🙈🙊


----------



## wildwash

Wonder what happened to Skodaw, Ollie930, dan and ben tonight. Could have had 13 on the grid tonight. Still, 9 cars ain't bad. Some good racing tonight, specially from some who don't always get the positions.


----------



## John74

Don't think I have had to race so hard to try and get out of last in a very long time lol


----------



## stevobeavo

Thanks for the racing last night. Was really good to five with you guys again.


----------



## Matty03g

Yeah I really enjoyed the racing last although I think I manage to keep all my pi drop:wall:
Well done dan for the wins and Stevo for a good return race:thumb:


----------



## admg1

Well done to dan on the wins last night and it was good to see Steve back racing again :thumb:


----------



## wildwash

Race one I held second place for about 10laps and finished third, though it could be a good night for me. Race 2 and 3 not so much lol


----------



## Skodaw

wildwash said:


> Wonder what happened to Skodaw, Ollie930, dan and ben tonight. Could have had 13 on the grid tonight. Still, 9 cars ain't bad. Some good racing tonight, specially from some who don't always get the positions.


Having nightmares with my internet - thought I had an issue with my live account - turns out my broadband is more like narrow band - issue with the cable from the house or summat - BT want to charge £££'s to check it out 

Soon as I can get sorted as the saying goes I'll be back - assuming that is BT sort it out before the end of the season


----------



## VXR.Tom

Really felt the pi drop yesterday. Big long straights. The tune I had on race 1 and 2 meant I handled well but got dropped on the straight. Race 3 I swapped onto a speed setup and lost my handling (sorry wil). A weekend to forget, but nice to have more people on the grid  well done Dan and Steve!


----------



## stevobeavo

Bit annoyed with myself in the last race, so many mistakes! Tunes already done for next week and over the next few days Random photos will be up.


----------



## John74

The more people on the grid the more the pi drops punish you , hopefully we can continue having bigger grids.


----------



## stevobeavo

Just realised that i may not be able to make next weeks race! Do I get my pi back lol.


----------



## AndyVee

looking forwards to the scores table, just to show me not in last 33 times in a row! getting there slowly, just got to learn how to corner propperly and i'm good! 😆


----------



## AndyVee

Oh and forza horizon 2 has been announced. coming in fall this year!


----------



## John74

Have fitted a non glitched front bumper to the one make mini , 2009 mini is the car and DW 002 is the setup to try out.


----------



## stevobeavo

Some random pictures of Sundays racing. Excuse the washed out look. they seemed ok on my TV....oh it could be the laptop making them look like that, can you guys let me know how they look your end 








[/url]

*RACE 1*


































































*RACE 2*


































































*RACE 3 *


























































































And our winner


----------



## John74

Great pictures , they have been missed. Colours look good on my phone .


----------



## wildwash

Nice pictures Steve, colours seem good to me. still laughing at how TomTom took me out backwards. That 'upload' clip on my Xbox profile shows the surprise well lol


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos stevo, all looks good to me :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

Cheers guys, mustbe the laptop then. Was a pretty epic take down by TomTom!! Lol.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks Steve  good pictures!


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the photos Steve :thumb:


----------



## AndyVee

ohhh just got very close to johns time on catalunia GP with the mini, but the focus has the legs on me on the straight....


----------



## John74

Hey no beating my touring car lap times in a lower spec mini


----------



## AndyVee

wasn't touring car times, just your c class focus. would be goo dto know what times others are getting on other tracks though...:car:


----------



## Matty03g

AndyVee said:


> wasn't touring car times, just your c class focus. would be goo dto know what times others are getting on other tracks though...:car:


Had a go round the same track last night Andy and got a 2.07.7 ish in the mini


----------



## VXR.Tom

AndyVee said:


> wasn't touring car times, just your c class focus. would be goo dto know what times others are getting on other tracks though...:car:


Me and Wil did plenty of races last night all over the place, should be plenty of times available


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Me and Wil did plenty of races last night all over the place, should be plenty of times available


I'll have a go at a few times weekend:driver:


----------



## John74

I've not even looked what lap times it can do yet lol


----------



## John74

Thoughts on the mini setup , might give it a final tweek before we race it if anyone is struggling with it.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I like it, it can be a little loose on the rear brakes but it's fun


----------



## wildwash

Doubt our times were clean though Tom...

I like the mini, I don't think you should change a thing! It's a real race winner.

Also I have done a paint job for people to load, just search my gamer tag and the car type.
The previews all show the same colour and number untill you download the design.

Forza mini cup car colours;

1 - Grey
2 - Orange
3 - Yellow (John74)
4 - Lime Green 
5 - Blue
6 - Red
7 - Black
8 - Power Pink (WilDtub)
9 - Purple (TomTom)
10 - White
11 - Brown
12 - Dark Green
13- Baby Pink (pug5y Ian)

Other colours can be available just let me know what you would like. Also note all cars are a matt finish rather than shiney. The matching paint jobs should look better in all the race pictures and video's which we can then use to try get some more racers.


----------



## VXR.Tom

We can do some time trial perhaps tonight, I did enjoy schooling everyone in the online lobbies though.


----------



## Matty03g

The red will do me for arsenal will, thanks mate


----------



## admg1

I'll have the lime green will :thumb:

I'll have to download the tune later on and have a go. I haven't done any practice yet or done a 570 tune :lol:
I just need to show Matt how to play golf first :wave:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> I'll have the lime green will :thumb:
> 
> I'll have to download the tune later on and have a go. I haven't done any practice yet or done a 570 tune :lol:
> I just need to show Matt how to play golf first :wave:


Errrr I don't remember you beating me yet mate


----------



## stevobeavo

I'll take orange, matches my hair.


----------



## Matty03g

Scores,pi drops :tumbleweed:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Scores,pi drops :tumbleweed:


I know I know  I remembered earlier when I was online. Will do them straight after work, I've been really busy and had a rough week!


----------



## wildwash

Forza mini cup car colours;

1 - Grey
2 - Orange (Beavo)
3 - Yellow (John74)
4 - Lime Green (Admg)
5 - Blue
6 - Red (Matty)
7 - Black
8 - Power Pink (WilDtub)
9 - Purple (TomTom)
10 - White
11 - Brown
12 - Dark Green
13- Baby Pink (pug5y Ian)


----------



## DAN019780

Forza mini cup car colours;

1 - Grey
2 - Orange (Beavo)
3 - Yellow (John74)
4 - Lime Green (Admg)
5 - Blue (dan)
6 - Red (Matty)
7 - Black
8 - Power Pink (WilDtub)
9 - Purple (TomTom)
10 - White
11 - Brown
12 - Dark Green
13- Baby Pink (pug5y Ian)


----------



## wildwash

Nice choice dano. Remember I can make more colours for anyone who doesn't like what's left..


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Nice choice dano. Remember I can make more colours for anyone who doesn't like what's left..


Polka dot or rainbow


----------



## stevobeavo

Gay flag colours please. Got to show my support of tomtoms way of life!!!! Lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

stevobeavo said:


> Gay flag colours please. Got to show my support of tomtoms way of life!!!! Lol


Never in my life have I had a mere acquaintance talk with such disrespect!!


----------



## AndyVee

can i have Matt Black with 23 on the side please?


----------



## wildwash

Yes Andy, I'll change the number this weekend and let you know when it's done.


Why 23?


----------



## stevobeavo

Number of norches on the bed post!?


----------



## admg1

Can I have number 
1123456678765443332344567889098765544321245633244564434343

On the side of mine please


----------



## stevobeavo

admg1 said:


> Can I have number
> 1123456678765443332344567889098765544321245633244564434343
> 
> On the side of mine please


That the number of women that have turned you down?


----------



## wildwash

Haha burn!!!


----------



## admg1

stevobeavo said:


> That the number of women that have turned you down?


If you knew me you'd know it was the exact opposite :wave: :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> Can I have number
> 1123456678765443332344567889098765544321245633244564434343
> 
> On the side of mine please


Is that the amout of hours you've been late for racing


----------



## admg1

Matty03g said:


> Is that the amout of hours you've been late for racing


It's the amount of hours of practice you have to do to try and be quicker than me


----------



## stevobeavo

admg1 said:


> If you knew me you'd know it was the exact opposite :wave: :lol:


......the number of men then that have turned you down!? :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Sorry about the slowness:


----------



## AndyVee

wildwash said:


> Yes Andy, I'll change the number this weekend and let you know when it's done.
> 
> Why 23?


it was the number on my shirt when i played basket ball in high school, being 5,8 and white it was a little ironic but it's kinda stuck with me 😅


----------



## admg1

stevobeavo said:


> ......the number of men then that have turned you down!? :lol:


5hit I've been found out :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> 5hit I've been found out :lol:


That's the last time I bend over in front if you then. :spam:


----------



## John74

Round 9 Le mans :driver::thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks John great video again:thumb:
I loved the battle with will in that race


----------



## wildwash

WOW!!! Great video John. Seriously great racing from everyone! That was the best racing I have seen so far. I love this racing league.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Splendid video John


----------



## John74

Round 10 Yas Marina


----------



## wildwash

Number is changed for you Andy, car design is still called 07 but shows your 23.


----------



## stevobeavo

I won't be racing tonight guys


----------



## wildwash

That was a rough race lol, it's good though as no one gets bumped off the track and after each 'rub' the racing continues. 

It's a bit of a joke just how often me and TomTom race side by side two wide round bends. It's stressful lol.


----------



## AndyVee

wont be on tonight chaps, feel like sh1t.


----------



## admg1

Great videos john :thumb:
I need to get on in a minute, I haven't been on all week and I need to do a 570 tune :driver:


----------



## admg1

This fcuking update is taking forever :wall:


----------



## stevobeavo

How big is the update?


----------



## John74

Big enough


----------



## VXR.Tom

Some interesting races last night. Good close racing again though. The pi drops seem to make some crazy results. 

Final race next week, going to be another interesting and nervy one!


----------



## AndyVee

nurburg ring should now be available to download 😆


----------



## John74

Ohh nice


----------



## stevobeavo

Sweeeet, wonder how realistic the lap times will be this time round


----------



## AndyVee

well the ring has just destroyed my mini, civic and clio. and no it wasnt my bad driving. bad cambers all over the place. they really should do summin about some of those corners 😈


----------



## wildwash

I just smashed your mini time...and smashed my mini lol so hard to get a clean time!

Can we do a one race 8 lap of the ring in something quirky?


----------



## AndyVee

only on the day they add a robin reliant that we bolt a turbo to...😆


----------



## wildwash

That would be something!!!

You feel better now? Stopped feeling dizzy from your Indianapolis score?


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> I just smashed your mini time...and smashed my mini lol so hard to get a clean time!
> 
> Can we do a one race 8 lap of the ring in something quirky?


Followed by a 2 hour race around Le Mans


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> I just smashed your mini time...and smashed my mini lol so hard to get a clean time!
> 
> Can we do a one race 8 lap of the ring in something quirky?


Clean standing start lap , my first lap number 46 in the world 😉 ( so far )


----------



## stevobeavo

I'll be on tonight if people fancy a btcc practise or mini blast


----------



## Matty03g

I've set you a time to chase down Steve.
Also Tom who finished 3rd on Sunday mate as I'm not sure what pi to test at and I'm going for a good finish this week:car:


----------



## John74

Think it may have been a tie us two 😞


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores all done : almost a 4 way tie for 3rd lol  shame only 2 of you got it.


----------



## Matty03g

Stupid point for pole :wall: would of had 10 pi back


----------



## admg1

Thanks for doing the scores tom :thumb:

That's a shame that I've got 10pi back this week :lol:
The Kia runs well with 580pi.
Looks like I'm going to get max points this week :driver:


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> Thanks for doing the scores tom :thumb:
> 
> That's a shame that I've got 10pi back this week :lol:
> The Kia runs well with 580pi.
> Looks like I'm going to get max points this week :driver:


:lol: you're going to crash into a wall :thumb:


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> Stupid point for pole :wall: would of had 10 pi back


Would have had it back if you and Dan let me and TomTom past in the last race to lol 😉


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> :lol: you're going to crash into a wall :thumb:


That'll be just after I put you into it :wave:
I received my brown envelope from Will today, I've got to put the magic brakes back on to get to 580pi :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> That'll be just after I put you into it :wave:
> 
> I received my brown envelope from Will today, I've got to put the magic brakes back on to get to 580pi :lol:


I'm going to take my own offer up £1 for 10 pi back, 600pi here I come!!


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Would have had it back if you and Dan let me and TomTom past in the last race to lol 😉


Very true, that was fun 4 wide at the top of the hill shacane 🙈🙈


----------



## stevobeavo

Matty03g said:


> I've set you a time to chase down Steve.


I doubt I'll chase it down, hateful track and a car I'm not really tuning atm. Might pick another car for next session lol.


----------



## Matty03g

stevobeavo said:


> I doubt I'll chase it down, hateful track and a car I'm not really tuning atm. Might pick another car for next session lol.


You should beat it easy mate, it was a 560pi time. 
Im gonna start looking for cars for next season too


----------



## DAN019780

I am a second behind you at mo matty with 560 hopefully get that down a bit if i can stop hitting the walls so much


----------



## stevobeavo

Matty03g said:


> You should beat it easy mate, it was a 560pi time.
> Im gonna start looking for cars for next season too


New leaderboard time set for you to beat!


----------



## admg1

stevobeavo said:


> New leaderboard time set for you to beat!


I bet you beat it from a standing start. It couldn't of been that quick, it was only Matt's time after all :lol:


----------



## John74




----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm going to have to perform some form of miracle to get near these times with 540 pi!


----------



## admg1

I just had a quick go and got a 2.05.231. I can probably get quicker with a bit more practice but I can't see me getting anywhere near steves time.
Plus I've been enjoying hitting the walls to much :lol:


----------



## wildwash

I hate this track.. Stupid walls that jump out at you.


----------



## Matty03g

I think your leaderboard time is safe Steve, bloody show off


----------



## stevobeavo

Matty03g said:


> I think your leaderboard time is safe Steve, bloody show off


Lol, I adjusted one setting slightly that I forgot to do on indiapolis and I shaved 2 seconds off my lap time
.....crazy isn't it


----------



## admg1

And what is this setting exactly


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> And what is this setting exactly


Booooooooost!


----------



## stevobeavo

Now that would be telling lol. I've only made the car suit my driving style more. Would probably make you slower lol.


----------



## John74




----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


>


I better pull my finger out ,Ficking 5th on the leaderboard lol


----------



## stevobeavo

Changed my tune slightly and I'm sooo close to beating my time. Set 3 laps at 2:03.8/9 was .5 down in the last few sections and crossed the .2 up to get a 2:03.8 so a low 2:03 is possible.


----------



## Matty03g

Reckon I can get in the high 2.04's but that will my max


----------



## admg1

Does Steve know that you get an extra 20pi drop for being top of the friends leaderboard


----------



## stevobeavo

Go away lol. Ian might beat my lap time anyway. Honda's seem suited to this track.


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> Does Steve know that you get an extra 20pi drop for being top of the friends leaderboard


Check again


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Check again


Id put the kia top aswell if I had 600 pi


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> Id put the kia top aswell if I had 600 pi


 You can try 😆


----------



## wildwash

Last race before we start a new season!! 

TomTom almost has this one in the bag, should he have an accident and I get a third place he will start getting worried


----------



## DAN019780

wildwash said:


> Last race before we start a new season!!
> 
> TomTom almost has this one in the bag, should he have an accident and I get a third place he will start getting worried


Mmm a accident you say iam sure that can be arranged ;-)


----------



## VXR.Tom

Getting work out of the way, psyching myself up for the finale!


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Last race before we start a new season!!
> 
> TomTom almost has this one in the bag, should he have an accident and I get a third place he will start getting worried


I thought that was called team work


----------



## admg1

And bungs


----------



## AndyVee

grats tom tom! :car:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks for another great season guys! Close battles throughout:

Final scores for the season:







Mini Cup starts next week! (22/06/2014) track list by John to follow!


----------



## John74

Nice championship win Tom , nice and close just the way it should be.


----------



## stevobeavo

Nice racing guys...didn't see much of it lol. Well done tom, looking forward to a full btcc session


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks guys. 

Pushed all the way by Wil and John! 

Well done Team America on the team championship! 

Just worked out an overall average of mine and Wils scores over all 15 rounds including drops.

Wil = 45.5 Tom = 45.3 

Crazy  roll on a new car and season.


----------



## wildwash

Well done and thank you every one for the season!

Congratulations TomTom for the win, held up to the pressure well lol

Looking forward to the next season now! With any luck now the Xbox can be bought for £349.99 i am hoping we may get a few more sign ups?


----------



## Matty03g

Well done Tom Tom on the championship win:thumb: and team America on the team championship:thumb:
Looking forward to next season but will miss the Canary lol, might have to try some civics out tonight.


----------



## stevobeavo

I believe me and Ian are running the 07 civic next session.


----------



## wildwash

Get your car choices locked in! I think it's just the top 5 that can't use the same manufacture for a while.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be doing some testing tomorrow. See what cars I fancy.


----------



## John74

Just try to keep it to just one team running any make of car, looks better having a mix of cars on the grid.

Oh and when you do the paint jobs no tinted windows , looks pants on the pictures and videos.


----------



## Matty03g

Me and Adam are gonna go for the lotus E21


----------



## John74

No roll cage lol


----------



## John74

Mini Cup calender now added to post 1 page 1 and as I'm feeling good to you guys the BTCC season 8 calender also added :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Nice tracks John. Going to miss one of the mini races as I'm at the formula one. Will miss a few of BTCC through holidays.


----------



## John74

Yeah I will struggle to make that one to with getting back from the F1.


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Yeah I will struggle to make that one to with getting back from the F1.


I won't be attempting to get back, I will be drunk!


----------



## stevobeavo

Don't thinkbill be racing the mini league guys. So my orange paint job is available


----------



## VXR.Tom

stevobeavo said:


> Don't thinkbill be racing the mini league guys. So my orange paint job is available


How come?


----------



## AndyVee

hmmm i think i may have found my car for next season....


----------



## VXR.Tom

AndyVee said:


> hmmm i think i may have found my car for next season....


Does the manufacturer start with K and end with A ?


----------



## John74

Might even have an I in there somewhere ?


----------



## AndyVee

nope, kinda leaning Accura....


----------



## admg1

The Kia is banned this year, you'll have to use something else :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

AndyVee said:


> nope, kinda leaning Accura....


I had my eye on the accura aswell

Plus you can't drive a Honda 2 seasons in a row


----------



## VXR.Tom

Matty03g said:


> I had my eye on the accura aswell
> 
> Plus you can't drive a Honda 2 seasons in a row


Loophole  Honda, Mugen. Honda, Acura lol


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> Loophole  Honda, Mugen. Honda, Acura lol


F£ck the loophole your not allowed it Tom :lol:


----------



## AndyVee

Tom.. Shhhhhh... if anybody wants a try out i have shared my tune. DW BTTC 8

just need to tweek it to remove the under steer :car:


----------



## AndyVee

Matty03g said:


> F£ck the loophole your not allowed it Tom :lol:


no loop hole. one car is built properly by the Japanese. the other is built by dwarfs using unicorn tears.. totally different cars honest guv...


----------



## admg1

Well if that's how it's going to be, me and Matt are using the bloodhound ssc.
Yeah it's going to be 5hit in the corners but it'll be pretty quick on the straights :lol:


----------



## AndyVee

cool man. but i reeeeeealy hope you never have to reverse. i believe that involves a team of fellas in lab coats ! 😅


----------



## AndyVee

ok alfa for me then!


----------



## VXR.Tom

How many minis have been wrote off practicing for this weeks race?


----------



## Matty03g

VXR.Tom said:


> How many minis have been wrote off practicing for this weeks race?


I had enough of the walls last week :lol:

Is anyone in the 1.00s yet?


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> How many minis have been wrote off practicing for this weeks race?


I thought that was the aim of this championship, a destruction derby 

I've only had a little practice the other day and the worst I did was graze a couple of walls, mainly the last hairpin wall.


----------



## John74

Ran five or so laps Monday and won't have time to get on again until Sunday night , no idea what times I got or if I got a clean lap.


----------



## AndyVee

sorry chaps, wont be on sunday, will be on hols.


----------



## AndyVee

well. it was dirty. but sub 10 mins!!! and 2 tenths in front of wills ghost. i can finally say. I can do that in a van! 


never


ever


again.


----------



## Matty03g

AndyVee said:


> sorry chaps, wont be on sunday, will be on hols.


Have a good hols mate


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> I had enough of the walls last week :lol:
> 
> Is anyone in the 1.00s yet?


----------



## DAN019780

Looks like its going be a good close night of racing;-)


----------



## wildwash

Forza mini cup car colours;

1 - Grey
2 - Orange (Steve)
3 - Yellow (John74)
4 - Lime Green (Admg)
5 - Blue (dano)
6 - Red (Matty)
7 - Black (Andy). 23...........................
8 - Power Pink (WilDtub)
9 - Purple (TomTom)
10 - White
11 - Brown
12 - Dark Green
13- Baby Pink (pug5y Ian)
14- hi viz (Skillz Tom)


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm white wil


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores for round one of the Mini Cup season are done:


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the scores tom but what's with the 24-32 bonus points for the top 3 :doublesho
Something fishy is going on here :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Not sure what on earth I've done there!

Corrected now. 🙊


----------



## VXR.Tom

Andy are you still wanting to drive the Alfa?


----------



## stevobeavo

Please say yes...lol.


----------



## DAN019780

I was thinking rwd tom ;-)


----------



## admg1

Me and Matt are going in the Astra


----------



## Matty03g

:tumbleweed:


admg1 said:


> Me and Matt are going in the Astra


:tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> I was thinking rwd tom ;-)


What car? Crazy!


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> What car? Crazy!


Na only kidding mate pulling your leg have you got a car in mind


----------



## VXR.Tom

I think Andy likes the Alfa, I do like another car as well though!


----------



## John74

The Alfa is a nice car.


----------



## Matty03g

Well I ain't got a clue as to what me and Adam will be driving, everything seems ****e compared to the kia:lol:


----------



## John74

A little teaser for tomorrow night :driver:


----------



## Skodaw

Looks really good John, nice little vid


----------



## John74

You joining in the fun Skodaw ?


----------



## Skodaw

I'll try, what time is kick off? So to speak, also where can I get the colour scheme / tune??
Got myself an Xbox headset so hopefully chat should work


----------



## Matty03g

Nice lap time in the video John , I'll try and beat it tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## John74

Skodaw said:


> I'll try, what time is kick off? So to speak, also where can I get the colour scheme / tune??
> Got myself an Xbox headset so hopefully chat should work


8pm sunday night as per normal, see last page or two of this thread as Will made all the colour schemes and has listed who is running what. They can be downloaded by searching for paint jobs and putting WilDtub in as the creater search. Tune is C500pi and is only C class mini tune i have shared so easy to find ( called Test 001 if i remember right ).


----------



## John74

Laguna Seca Highlights :thumb:


----------



## AndyVee

Back. No tinted net where I was.. Tom yeah kinda do like the alfa but if you have other thoughts then let me know and I will do a build....


----------



## VXR.Tom

Excellent video John, close racing throughout.

Andy I will message you


----------



## AndyVee

Right Ho Tom, will get building &#55357;🙊🙊🙊🙊😊&#55357;


----------



## wildwash

I love the front bumper cams and the whole having a little peak. Shame on the replay you can't get more of the game camera angles, forza 4 was better for replay options. Great video John.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores are done: For next week I am at the Formula One, if someone can take a photo of the results including qualifying and lap time I will sort on my return. Thanks


----------



## admg1

Sorry for not making it on tonight, I've only just got in from being at the in laws.

I might not be on next week either because I'm at a charity golf day and I'm not sure what time it finishes


----------



## wildwash

Just so that everyone knows, I am having trouble racing a car that I can't tune myself. I sometime use a 'unique' drive style (sometimes even involving the handbrake while at full race pace) although I can set good lap times in the mini, I seem unable to race amongst traffic... I'll see you all on either weekday practice or start of next season, but I am out of the mini cup. Good luck to who ever can tame that beast and win the cup!


----------



## wildwash

Just to add, I'll happily race 'fixed upgrades' with all the exact same parts as everyone else, I just can't manage the locked 'tune'


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will change scores tonight, not given wil pole position or the extra point. Claimed it For myself


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> Just so that everyone knows, I am having trouble racing a car that I can't tune myself. I sometime use a 'unique' drive style (sometimes even involving the handbrake while at full race pace) although I can set good lap times in the mini, I seem unable to race amongst traffic... I'll see you all on either weekday practice or start of next season, but I am out of the mini cup. Good luck to who ever can tame that beast and win the cup!


You can join me on titanfall on Sundays then. Tbh the way I'm feeling over forza 5 I might not even bother with the btcc Championship, played forza 4 last night and it was brilliant. Also the controllers ruin the game for me, might have to see if there's better after market controllers out there with more progression.


----------



## John74

Join me and TomTom at Silverstone 😉


----------



## John74

Hot Wheels Car Pack -- Forza Motorsport 5:


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> Hot Wheels Car Pack -- Forza Motorsport 5:


The a3 sedan can be added to the list now.
I might actually download this pack, I haven't bought any car packs for a while


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> The a3 sedan can be added to the list now.
> 
> I might actually download this pack, I haven't bought any car packs for a while


If it's anything like the s3 it won't be able to reach 600pi within the rules  hope it can though.


----------



## wildwash

Like the A4/S4 you might only be able to supercharge it rather than turbo, but fingers crossed we can get it in the rules!


----------



## admg1

I had a go of it last night. It's turbocharged but you can't add the full weight reduction because it takes you over the 600pi limit. 
It ends up being about 2850lbs with about 310bhp. I didn't tune it at all and It under steered quite a bit, so with a bit of tuning it might not be to bad.
I can't see it being as quick as the fwd cars though.


----------



## John74

RWD will never be as fast in Forza 5 without upping the power limit sadly . You can get close with a single flying lap but it takes an awful lot of work to do it.


----------



## stevobeavo

They need some diesel cars. 3.0l merc would be nice and some diesel Skoda vrs's lol.


----------



## Matty03g

I know stevo and pugsy are in the civic so that's out but has anyone else pick there cars yet as me and Adam have narrowed are car choice down to 2 or 3 cars.


----------



## DAN019780

Their is a car I like just waiting on tom and andys ok to pick it


----------



## admg1

I think I'm going to drive the ds3 next season :wave: :devil:


----------



## stevobeavo

admg1 said:


> I think I'm going to drive the ds3 next season :wave: :devil:


That might be taken.....no names of course.


----------



## DAN019780

stevobeavo said:


> That might be taken.....no names of course.


Indeed it may well be :car:


----------



## stevobeavo

Really feeling rwd. Yes its a fair bit slower over race distance but my god its so much better to drive....although I may try and get a 360 controller working on the one. Proper triggers ftw.


----------



## AndyVee

stevobeavo said:


> Really feeling rwd. Yes its a fair bit slower over race distance but my god its so much better to drive....although I may try and get a 360 controller working on the one. Proper triggers ftw.


Stevo. this may help? http://controllermax.com/
:thumb:


----------



## AndyVee

just to add, if anybody has a fancy steering wheel thingy and a PC once configured they will work too... apparently...


----------



## stevobeavo

Cheers Andy, I did see that a while back but thought it was an american only product. UK supplier is £40 odd. Expensive for a USB really.....but maybe worth it.


----------



## AndyVee

Cheaper than a 400 notes seeing wheel ☺


----------



## admg1

stevobeavo said:


> That might be taken.....no names of course.





DAN019780 said:


> Indeed it may well be :car:


I've seen no mention on here of it being taken so it must be still available :wave: :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

Just letting you guys know I'm racing rwd next session. If anyone was thinking about it let me know your car so I won't waste time tuning it lol. 

(Sorry Ian) .....could be a space if he still wants a team mate.


----------



## wildwash

admg1 said:


> I've seen no mention on here of it being taken so it must be still available :wave: :lol:


You know the drill, no one says what car they want untill everyone else has also secretly picked it, tuned and painted it...


----------



## John74

Host needed for Sunday night , who fancies running the show for one night ?


----------



## AndyVee

Sorry all not sure if I can make Sunday, gotta work...


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Host needed for Sunday night , who fancies running the show for one night ?


I would host but I'm not totally sure how to do it on forza 5 but tbh as there's so many missing this week is it worth missing this week or some bttc testing for who does make it online.


----------



## admg1

wildwash said:


> You know the drill, no one says what car they want untill everyone else has also secretly picked it, tuned and painted it...


Sorry my mistake, I forgot about that :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

I won't be making Sunday. Not that I'm doing something just I hate the minis lol


----------



## DAN019780

Iam not sure iam going to make it it on guys either


----------



## VXR.Tom

So did anyone race?


----------



## Matty03g

Don't think so Tom, I didn't bother to go on as there was so many missing.


----------



## Matty03g

What track are you gonna do this week John?, stick with the calender or push it all forward a week?


----------



## wildwash

Stick the German gp, isn't the F1 at Germany? Get you on the feel for it.


----------



## stevobeavo

Next seasons btcc test tonight if anyone's interested?


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be about for a bit


----------



## DAN019780

Andy,Tom and myself will be driving the Citroën DS3 next season .........and its noisy :doublesho


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> Andy,Tom and myself will be driving the Citroën DS3 next season .........and its noisy :doublesho


Hang on a minute, I was the first to say I was driving it on here so your last post is null and void. So you better look for another car :devil:

Only joking :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Team America may need a new name, we are out of the dodge and into the Audi S3!!!


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Team America may need a new name, we are out of the dodge and into the Audi S3!!!


It's a lovely car


----------



## AndyVee

As we didn't have a team name and we are now in citron team cheese eating surrender Monkeys?


----------



## stevobeavo

Me and dean could be called team Heartbreakers

Edit - or team rice rocket lol


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> What track are you gonna do this week John?, stick with the calender or push it all forward a week?


Stick with the calendar , forgot to edit page one so I will do that when I get home later.


----------



## DAN019780

I won't be on tonight guys


----------



## Matty03g

I won't be on either, gonna watch the World Cup final.


----------



## admg1

I'll be on tonight :car:


----------



## AndyVee

Tumble weed city here.....:tumbleweed:


----------



## admg1

I'm just doing an update I'll be on as quick as I can


----------



## AndyVee

Looks like it will be just you and me then...


----------



## AndyVee

Giving up.. enjoy the footie Folks! :lol:


----------



## admg1

I saw no one was on so I stopped playing as well


----------



## John74

Yeah not worth racing as so many watching the football instead.


----------



## Matty03g

Me and Adam are driving the focus st 2013 next season.


----------



## wildwash

Nice choice! I think that car will do well, handles well.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be on this Sunday


----------



## John74

Thinking of scrapping this Sundays mini cup and just have some BTCC test races on random tracks.


----------



## Matty03g

Sounds good to me John


----------



## stevobeavo

+1 although I doubt I'll be on Sunday.


Edit - ohhhh check out the page number!!!


----------



## wildwash

I would up for this, but we can't start the btcc season before Sunday 3rd August as waxstock is Sunday 27th!!


----------



## John74

Thought you was not going ?


----------



## wildwash

It was droped on me today lol two weeks to prepare lol. Will you be going? It's local for you!


----------



## John74

Just down the road , Coventry my old home town. I will pop down to have a look around at some point.


----------



## admg1

I'll be on tomorrow night for some practice but then I won't be on for two weeks after that.
I'm moving next weekend and I won't have broadband up and running until the 4th August :wall:


----------



## John74

No worries , how many are going to make it for round 1 ? if to many are missing i might push round 1 back a week or two but i will leave that for you guys to choose if your willing to do that or not.

Tomorrow night im working so will need someone to host the BTCC testing on random tracks .


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be missing round 2 and 3


----------



## VXR.Tom

I can host tonight as well


----------



## wildwash

John74 said:


> No worries , how many are going to make it for round 1 ? if to many are missing i might push round 1 back a week or two but i will leave that for you guys to choose if your willing to do that or not.


No way I would be able to make round one

Push season start back:
1) Wil 
2) adam
3) Ian
4)
5)


----------



## John74

I'm going to push the first round back 2 weeks due to how many are going to be missing over those 2 weekends.

I will edit the calendar later today when I fire up the computer.


----------



## stevobeavo

Start the championship whenever, I'll probably be missing quite a few races due to various commitments.


----------



## John74

Calendar edited , make the most of this summer weather. Only been on my Xbox once in the last 3 weeks as it's far to nice to be sat playing games .


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> Calendar edited , make the most of this summer weather. Only been on my Xbox once in the last 3 weeks as it's far to nice to be sat playing games .


This is true, I normally go on mine around 11-12 for an hour before I go to bed lol.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Right my laptop has decided it was bored of life and died. I'm also missing race one of the season as I'm on holiday. If someone could do the scores for race 1 I will pick it up when I return. Thanks


----------



## John74

If I'm not working I will keep a record of who does what.


----------



## John74

Looks like I could be working on the 10th and missing round 1 . Not 100% on that yet . So TomTom and me missing and Will driving a RWD car that can be quite tricky it could be a good chance for everyone else to get a good start over last season's top 3.


----------



## DAN019780

Best get some practice in then ive had a couple of average seasons in a row so need to up my game fot this season


----------



## stevobeavo

Me and dean are driving rwd too. So many points on offer lol.


----------



## admg1

Looks like me and Matt are going to get a 1-2 then :car:
We've also changed car choice, we're driving the civic now. Matt wasn't good enough to drive the focus, so I've had to agree to drive the boring civic :lol:


----------



## admg1

If you've ever fancied a go at the star in a reasonably priced car challenge on topgear, they've now started doing it for the general public.
Have a look here.
http://topgeartrackexperience.com/product/1


----------



## stevobeavo

How strange is this, the setting for my tunes I've uploaded have changed all by themselves!


----------



## AndyVee

Looks like we may have 2 auzzies joining us sunday. Had a few private messages from one of them and they have looked at the forum. Have told them they should sign up and say hello here. And to add John and will to their friends list


----------



## wildwash

I'm getting excited about this season, last one seems ages ago!


----------



## AndyVee

Me too, not been on much at all the last month, working stupid hours in London and when I get home all I want to do is sleep 😦


----------



## wildwash

John can't make tonights practice, or sadly round1 next week. So i can host the racing, I think we have a few new people joining so make sure you new guys have my gamer tag added for joining 'wilDtub'


----------



## John74

stevobeavo said:


> I believe me and Ian are running the 07 civic next session.


How many civics ?


----------



## stevobeavo

I'm not running the civic anymore me and dean are in the gt86. Ian's running the 07 civic from last season.


----------



## admg1

Ian could join up with me and matt in the other civic if he wants


----------



## MRAGWILSON

Me and my friend would like to join as a team I've added you all and we have a car and livery ready
Our gamer tags are

Mr AG Wilson
Jimmystackscorn


----------



## admg1

MRAGWILSON said:


> Me and my friend would like to join as a team I've added you all and we have a car and livery ready
> Our gamer tags are
> 
> Mr AG Wilson
> Jimmystackscorn


I won't be on myself tonight but there will be a few on at 8pm having a few practice races. Join them if you can, to get a bit of a feel for what happens


----------



## Matty03g

I won't be racing either, still up London.


----------



## AndyVee

Added Mr a and sent an invite...


----------



## AndyVee

God knows what happened there. Some random ****s invited me, and I got stuck joining their freaking lobby. Ditching tonight as I knackered.


----------



## stevobeavo

Same happened to me. Off and on worked.


----------



## AndyVee

Stooped double post. Sleep time


----------



## admg1

Well the mrs has just rung to say that the broadband has just been installed so I'll be back racing again this Sunday


----------



## wildwash

Good stuff adam!


----------



## Matty27

hey guys what time is the race on this weekend?


----------



## Matty03g

Matty27 said:


> hey guys what time is the race on this weekend?


Racing starts at 8.00 o'clock gmt mate :thumb:


----------



## MRAGWILSON

So how will the racing plan out qualifying starts at 8 how long does that take


----------



## stevobeavo

MRAGWILSON said:


> So how will the racing plan out qualifying starts at 8 how long does that take


2laps qualifying. Then we start a new race and do a formation lap to sort grid positions and warm tyres. Race 2 is formation lap and grid positions of were you finished in race one. Race 3 is reverse grid of finishing positions from race 2.

Basically line up where John tells you too lol.


----------



## admg1

MRAGWILSON said:


> So how will the racing plan out qualifying starts at 8 how long does that take


If we start on time and there are no problems, it usually takes about an hour and 45 mins


----------



## Matty03g

admg1 said:


> If we start on time and there are no problems, it usually takes about an hour and 45 mins


If no ones late we would start on time


----------



## John74

Thinking of having career numbers instead of last season's positions. Number 1 reserved for last season's winner ( TomTom ) . Save everyone changing numbers each season. Numbers would be 2 to 99.

TomTom would get the choice of running number 1 or career number for season 8 starting this Sunday.

1. Reserved
74. John74


----------



## DAN019780

1. Reserved
74. John74
78. Dan019780

Good idea John best go do some touching up on my paint


----------



## wildwash

1. Reserved
74. John74
78. Dan019780
11. WilDtub


----------



## Matty03g

1. Reserved
74. John74
78. Dan019780
11. WilDtub
03. Matty03g


----------



## John74

Matty03g said:


> 1. Reserved
> 74. John74
> 78. Dan019780
> 11. WilDtub
> 03. Matty03g


Skillz already asked for 3 sorry Matty


----------



## Matty03g

1. Reserved
74. John74
78. Dan019780
11. WilDtub
25. Matty03g
3. Skillz


----------



## admg1

1. Reserved
74. John74
78. Dan019780
11. WilDtub
25. Matty03g
3. Skillz
15. Admg1


----------



## VXR.Tom

1. TomTom (17 would be my normal number preference though) 

74. John74

78. Dan019780

11. WilDtub

25. Matty03g

3. Skillz

15. Admg1


----------



## stevobeavo

74. John74

78. Dan019780

11. WilDtub

25. Matty03g

3. Skillz

15. Admg1

68. Stevo

69. Dean


----------



## John74

1. Reserved

3. Skillz

11. WilDtub

15. Admg1

17. TomTom ( can run 1 or 17 in season 8 )

25 . Matty

68. Stevo

69. DeanR32

74. John74

78. Dan019780


----------



## John74

With the four new racers joining in for round 1 and Intraphase and Tank rejoining soon we should have a full 16 car grid.


----------



## MRAGWILSON

What are me and jimmys numbers


----------



## MRAGWILSON

If we can choose I will have 33 and jimmy wants 88


----------



## AndyVee

I'll take my usual 23😆


----------



## TURB0 EVO 8

I'd like to do the championship race please


----------



## Matty27

hey guys im keen on racing in round 1 this weekend.
my gamer tag is De5troyer24 and if not taken already is it okay to use #27 this season?


----------



## Matty27

just a small request but is there any chance of bringing the race times forward based on different time zones?


----------



## John74

Matty27 said:


> hey guys im keen on racing in round 1 this weekend.
> my gamer tag is De5troyer24 and if not taken already is it okay to use #27 this season?


At the moment all 16 grid spaces are spoken for , start times are set and have been the same for the last 2 and a half years.


----------



## John74

TURB0 EVO 8 said:


> I'd like to do the championship race please


See post above.


----------



## Tank

I'm back people


----------



## admg1

Tank said:


> I'm back people


Welcome back :wave:
With all these returning faces it'll be just like the old times.
We just need Ben to return now to complete the set :lol:


----------



## wildwash

Good to have you back tank!

Reminder of the rules to everyone: no clutches, pull away from the line in starting order, no knocking people off the track, no swapping/changing cars, try to leave room for the other car to stay on track and no jump starting...

*Car spec*

*Turbocharged cars ( single turbo only )*
FWD or RWD only
B600pi limit 
350bhp limit.
All cars must be front engined.
FWD cars must remain FWD.
RWD cars must rmain RWD
Forza wings front and rear.
Race Chassis reinforcement and Roll cage.
Race Tyre compound.
BTCC or WTCC type cars past or present ( ie no RX7's or NSX's etc ).
Minimum weight 2400lbs.
No cars built before 2002.
Race type paint jobs ( your own work or brought of the storefront ).
Race number , new comers please ask for a race number.

Races are Triple race format, 2 lap qualifying for race 1 - race 1 finishing order for race 2 grid - race 2 finishing order reversed for race 3 grid.

*Start procedure*

All race distances will be + 1 lap for a formation lap to set correct grid order ( unless lobby points return in a future T10 update ) . Leave grid in start order and drive correct way around the track at no more than 100mph leaving a reasonable gap to the car infront. Race start time ( big race timer clock top right corner of the screen ) will be called out once all cars are lined up on the grid.

Anyone found jumping the start will have to serve a penalty at the following round for race 1 .

*Guidelines*

Racers can only use one make/model of car for the whole season i.e. no swapping and changing depending on track.

Traction control will be OFF.
Automatic or manual shfting only, no using the clutch.
All other driver aids are your choice.

*Driving standards* will be watched and finishing order will be adjusted if anyone gains positions by knocking cars off the track. Take it easy on the opening lap or two and hopefully we can keep the racing clean.

It helps talking to the other driver as you race them i.e. im on your left or im on your right. This does not give you the right to claim the corner but helps to let the other person know where you are. Try to give each other racing room, it takes two people to make a good passing move.

Try to give each other racing room , sometimes contact carn't be helped but please try to keep it to a minimum.

No last minutes swerves to cut someone off.

No pushing drivers onto the grass as they try to overtake or out brake you , you must leave room for the other car to keep on track.

I will open a room in good time and try to get everyone one in by 8pm (gmt), add my gamer tag wilDtub, and please don't challenge me on why we can't use the clutch, I don't make the rules, but I will be enforcing them. This league is for fun, you won't achieve anything but a penalty for cheating.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good luck with the races tonight chaps. I will see you next week, I've got a full moon party to attend!


----------



## wildwash

1. Reserved

3. Skillz

11. WilDtub

14. Pug 5y

15. Admg1

17. TomTom ( can run 1 or 17 in season 8 )

25 . Matty

68. Stevo

69. DeanR32

74. John74

78. Dan019780


----------



## AndyVee

wildwash said:


> 1. Reserved
> 
> 3. Skillz
> 
> 11. WilDtub
> 
> 14. Pug 5y
> 
> 15. Admg1
> 
> 17. TomTom ( can run 1 or 17 in season 8 )
> 
> 25 . Matty
> 
> 68. Stevo
> 
> 69. DeanR32
> 
> 74. John74
> 
> 78. Dan019780


23. Andy


----------



## Tank

Any one got number eighty six


----------



## wildwash

1-TomTom (1-17)
2-John (74)
3-Wil (11)
4-Ian (14)
5-Skillz (3)
6-Steve (68)
7-Dean (69)
8-Dano (78)
9-Matty (25)
10-Adam (15)
11-Andy (23)
12-Tank (86)
13-gti Stephen
14-AG Wilson
15-
16- held for intraphase


----------



## Matty03g

MRAGWILSON said:


> If we can choose I will have 33 and jimmy wants 88


1-TomTom (1-17)
2-John (74)
3-Wil (11)
4-Ian (14)
5-Skillz (3)
6-Steve (68)
7-Dean (69)
8-Dano (78)
9-Matty (25)
10-Adam (15)
11-Andy (23)
12-Tank (86)
13-gti Stephen 
14-AG Wilson (33)
15-
16- held for intraphase

Not sure on jimmys gamertag


----------



## Tank

Ian said he will be back end of month which is good plus I've only just got it so ran out of money to tune so sick with the car I bought first which happened to be on the list lol


----------



## Modmedia

What could I do to join? What time does it start?


----------



## stevobeavo

AG Wilson what the hell are you playing at. Grow up!!!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Really enjoyed the racing that we had !!! Can't see how someone can be that childish.

Sorry for the little jump start on the last race finger slipped after beer spillage not that it made much diff.

John get your ban hammer out


----------



## wildwash

Poll point: Stevo 

Race one:
Gti Stephen
Stevo (fastest lap)
Dean
Matty
Wil
Tank
Ian
Adam
Skillz
Andy
Dano
Wilson

Race two:
Gti Stephen (fastest lap)
Stevo
Wil
Dean
Matty
Tank
Ian
Dano
Adam
Skillz
Andy
Wilson (DNF)

Race three: (called on lap 15) 
Gti Stephen
Tank
Wil
Skillz
Matty
Adam
Dano
Stevo
Dean (fastest lap)
Ian
Wilson (driving the wrong way round wrecking people)
Andy (DNF)

I enjoyed racing with everyone tonight, posted a couple of 'upload clips' of just how well some people raced! A real joy to drive around respectful decent drivers. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Where do you watch said upload clips


----------



## John74

Upload app , also show up in the feed to the right of your friends list if very recent.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Sounds like some interesting races!


----------



## DAN019780

Bad week for me , must remember to check batteries in controller before racing so I dont go from 4th to last then start at the back in race 2 then race 3 was like destruction derby lol


----------



## wildwash

I was gutted for you dano when I saw your car just straight line off the track.


John, with Wilson and jimmy out does that give space to turbo evo, destroyer or mod media?


----------



## Matty03g

I enjoyed the racing on Sunday with the bigger grid but we don't need ****s on the grid!
Well done gti Stephen on the wins, very impressive debut!!! Looks like tomtoms got some competition for the championship


----------



## VXR.Tom

Looking forward to the racing on Sunday. Not been on in a few weeks. 

I will try and find somewhere to do the scores when I'm back from my holidays. Laptop is toast though.


----------



## AndyVee

Must read full post. Lap 15 sounds fun &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## wildwash

Who gets pi drops?


----------



## stevobeavo

Gti Stephen. On 580pi

I'm on 590pi 

Don't know who finished 2nd in race 3.


----------



## robz

What wheels are people using with this? Have heard Thrustmaster are best but as fussy at it sounds, i don't want the ferrari branding...


----------



## VXR.Tom

I've not got a wheel for the new console. Used to have one of the official Microsoft force feedback ones on the 360.


----------



## robz

VXR.Tom said:


> I've not got a wheel for the new console. Used to have one of the official Microsoft force feedback ones on the 360.


Likewise, though appears MS are not making a wheel for the Xbox One ... A shame because i actually liked the old wheel

Seen very negative reviews for both the Thrustmaster and the Madcatz Wheel... A shame that Fanatec aren't compatible or i'd have one of them...

Be interested to hear what people are using....


----------



## VXR.Tom

As far as I'm aware everyone on the new Xbox here just uses the control. I know a few used the wireless wheel before on the 360 etc


----------



## robz

VXR.Tom said:


> As far as I'm aware everyone on the new Xbox here just uses the control. I know a few used the wireless wheel before on the 360 etc


Worked out a decent wheel setup is going to be in the £600 region... A lot of cheap-tat out there 

Haven't used a controller for a while, so used to the 360 wheel!


----------



## wildwash

Gti Stephen would like number 81 now please.

And mad gunner would like to join, uk baised and supposedly a nice clean racer.


----------



## AndyVee

So did we ever work out a reserves process?


----------



## GTi Liam

robz said:


> Worked out a decent wheel setup is going to be in the £600 region... A lot of cheap-tat out there
> 
> Haven't used a controller for a while, so used to the 360 wheel!


I had a fanatec csr set up for 360 and forza, thought it was dead with xbox one, but bought a cronusmax adapter and the feedback through the wheel is as good if not better than before. Have a look if a script is available for your wheel on their forum, like you said, the new 1 wheels are pants...


----------



## MADGUNNER

Hi everyone, how's things?


----------



## stevobeavo

MADGUNNER said:


> Hi everyone, how's things?


Hello :wave:

Had a play round Prague last night. The Toyota isn't really liking it, well it loves it walls


----------



## MADGUNNER

stevobeavo said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Had a play round Prague last night. The Toyota isn't really liking it, well it loves it walls


LOL.... got my setup pretty much sorted, just trying different builds. :car:


----------



## MADGUNNER

Sooo.... can I pick a number or is one allocated to me? If can choose either 4 or 44 that would be cool :driver:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Not bloody Prague


----------



## robz

GTi Liam said:


> I had a fanatec csr set up for 360 and forza, thought it was dead with xbox one, but bought a cronusmax adapter and the feedback through the wheel is as good if not better than before. Have a look if a script is available for your wheel on their forum, like you said, the new 1 wheels are pants...


So with that, do you need to be connected to a laptop the whole time or just for setup?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores on the doors revision 2:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Just noticed I've given Beavo an extra point. Will sort later.


----------



## stevobeavo

Can I have it back please, I'm ginger so I should have a disability handicap.


----------



## admg1

Can I have an extra point or twenty as well please :wave:


----------



## VXR.Tom

stevobeavo said:


> Can I have it back please, I'm ginger so I should have a disability handicap.





admg1 said:


> Can I have an extra point or twenty as well please :wave:


I suppose you're ginger too?


----------



## GTi Liam

robz said:


> So with that, do you need to be connected to a laptop the whole time or just for setup?


No, through a usb stick and wireless 360 adapter


----------



## stevobeavo

Also how comes tank doesn't have a 10point pi drop?


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> I suppose you're ginger too?


No I'm not.
I just want some extra bonus points :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

stevobeavo said:


> Also how comes tank doesn't have a 10point pi drop?


Only top two overall lose pi for the following week, third place maintains current pi.


----------



## John74

I got a feeling it's not going to be a good night for me


----------



## Matty03g

Can we race with damage off tonight please:driver:


----------



## DAN019780

Ive got the same feeling John


----------



## MADGUNNER

Ok picked a new car... done a quick tune on it & should have a paint on it for next weekend's race. Sticking with number 44 on this car


----------



## Modmedia

Ok guys feel free to add me (someone on here PM'd me) I'm going to make a car now.

Thanks,
Philip.


----------



## admg1

Start qualifying without me. This update is taking ages


----------



## John74

Adam how much to go ?


----------



## John74

Don't you just love lag


----------



## admg1

Who the hell caused that


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will try and correct last weeks scores and do this weeks tonight!


----------



## gtiste

Hi chaps gtistephen here finally able to post. What happens next week do I drop another 20pi to 460 or stay at 480 LOL &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## AndyVee

Steven, you never know you may get to the point where you take any pi off your car :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

gtiste said:


> Hi chaps gtistephen here finally able to post. What happens next week do I drop another 20pi to 460 or stay at 480 LOL í*½í¸�


I will put it on the scores when I do them after work. Will be up for just after 11 tonight! On lates tonight.


----------



## gtiste

Lol yh hopefully will stop going down on pi points next week plus my Xbox just broke had to get it replaced tonight hopefully wen I get it set back up my tunes will still be there :/


----------



## Matty03g

Hopefully 560 pi might slow you down Stephen and give us a chance:car:


----------



## gtiste

Yep lost a years worth of tuning and all my cars gunna ave to do sum racing n buy a ds3 again :devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Score corrected from last week: new scores done for this week - pi drops at bottom:


----------



## gtiste

Matty03g said:


> Hopefully 560 pi might slow you down Stephen and give us a chance:car:


Gunna after drive the wheels off my little French car to try and keep up next week gunna be back of the pack stuff try to pick up as many points as poss , slow n steady wins the race


----------



## John74

I'm slow everywhere in the Audi , more show than go for this season .


----------



## VXR.Tom

Think I'm going to miss the next two weeks racing. First bank holiday off in three years so will be out Sunday night. Then I'm on holiday the following weekend.


----------



## stevobeavo

John74 said:


> I'm slow everywhere in the Audi , more show than go for this season .


I'm already working on next seasons car lol.

I'm going to be missing half the season due to various commitments.


----------



## AndyVee

So what broke on your xbox?


----------



## gtiste

Tried every setup under the sun now for next week let's see how it goes


----------



## gtiste

AndyVee said:


> So what broke on your xbox?


Started ripping the plastic on the inside of my disks apparently it's a common fault on day one release consoles got a new one now but lost all my setups since April that's the last save file I can find:spam:


----------



## AndyVee

Hmm time to get that external drive ive been promising myself and transfer the lot across.


----------



## VXR.Tom

gtiste said:


> Started ripping the plastic on the inside of my disks apparently it's a common fault on day one release consoles got a new one now but lost all my setups since April that's the last save file I can find:spam:


Well that's concerning!


----------



## John74

50/50 chance i may be missing this sunday due to work


----------



## gtiste

Soz guys need 3 more posts to send pm message


----------



## gtiste

:lol:


----------



## gtiste

Last one hopefully


----------



## AndyVee

Sorry all, team cheese eating surrender monkey will have to do without me holding up people as they lap me this weekend, off Camping in the north york moors...


----------



## VXR.Tom

AndyVee said:


> Sorry all, team cheese eating surrender monkey will have to do without me holding up people as they lap me this weekend, off Camping in the north york moors...


That's my neck of the woods. Where are you going? I will get the pitchforks ready!!


----------



## gtiste

I work in Stockton every day tom 1hr 10mins from Leeds it's a right stink hole lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

gtiste said:


> I work in Stockton every day tom 1hr 10mins from Leeds it's a right stink hole lol


I pass there to go to work ha. It's not the best place haha


----------



## gtiste

Well Tom if u see a keep moat tranny van with a young looking skinny kid driving probs b me lol


----------



## John74

Had it confirmed last night , I will be working Sunday night.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be drunk - I might come on but if I am beware muhahaha


----------



## admg1

VXR.Tom said:


> I will be drunk - I might come on but if I am beware muhahaha


By the time I've done my updates you would of sobered up


----------



## admg1

Start without me. I'll join in once I get home


----------



## gtiste

Was great racing tonight guys the last race was well tough , great racing with dean and will tonight hopefully will ave a few more racers next week


----------



## wildwash

I like the bit where Stephen reminded us not to use the clutch lol


----------



## Bertrum

I've managed to log in!!! 
Pug 5y -Ian


----------



## VXR.Tom

Bertrum said:


> I've managed to log in!!!
> 
> Pug 5y -Ian


God help us!


----------



## John74




----------



## stevobeavo




----------



## admg1

Has someone been a naughty boy and broke the rules. Tut tut tut :devil:







But more importantly, did Dean make it in time? :lol:


----------



## gtiste

Don't know y it sounds like that guys honestly ?? But defo not used clutch if it was on and bouncing like that with sim damage on my gearbox would be destroyed after 1 lap ,


----------



## gtiste

With that setup and clutch on I can post times of 2.21.0 and my times show I couldn't get anywhere near that think my fastest was 2.21.4 on second race , sorry if u think I cheated guys


----------



## wildwash

It's a shame because you race clean Ste, but that noise only comes from using with clutch. You will have given yourself 10% gearbox damage with that crunch on the line but hitting the limiter like the remainder of the race does no engine or gearbox damage, just a speed advantage. It's clear to me that the clutch was used on that race.


----------



## gtiste

All I can say is sorry guys I honestly 100% thought I had clutch off any chance off losing my points rather than a ban genuinely thought it was off


----------



## Matty03g

Had a good practise round this weeks track last night, man that clutch helps with the lap times :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Matty03g said:


> Had a good practise round this weeks track last night, man that clutch helps with the lap times :lol:


It's doesn't matter how quick you are with or without clutch were just get tom to push you in to the pits lol


----------



## MADGUNNER

Sorry I missed Sunday's race guy's, I wasn't very well. Looking forward to the next round!!


----------



## stevobeavo

Matty03g said:


> Had a good practise round this weeks track last night, man that clutch helps with the lap times :lol:


What times you getting without clutch? I see your recond is 1:19.4!! Lol


----------



## Matty03g

stevobeavo said:


> What times you getting without clutch? I see your recond is 1:19.4!! Lol


Got a 1.19.2 without clutch, should get in the 1.18s with a bit more practise.


----------



## DAN019780

stevobeavo said:


> What times you getting without clutch? I see your recond is 1:19.4!! Lol


I think that time is without clutch matt said he's quick this week shame iam going to punt him off the track at every opportunity as revenge for race 3 where he took me of twice once I can understand but twice lol :lol:


----------



## Matty03g

DAN019780 said:


> I think that time is without clutch matt said he's quick this week shame iam going to punt him off the track at every opportunity as revenge for race 3 where he took me of twice once I can understand but twice lol :lol:


It was an racing incident


----------



## stevobeavo

Damn it  I can only just get a 1:19.8/9


----------



## dean j

I feel violated... 

Catching me like I was sat still. Made me feel inferior!


----------



## Matty03g

stevobeavo said:


> Damn it  I can only just get a 1:19.8/9


Don't worry you'll have all the power down the straight Steve :car:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Dean I'm sorry but I shall not ever forget you almost crying in need of a poo hahaha


----------



## dean j

Wa*ker


----------



## Bertrum

The tension in the voice was epic. I thought you were gonna explode!


----------



## Bertrum

Matty03g said:


> Got a 1.19.2 without clutch, should get in the 1.18s with a bit more practise.


Was that with your own tune Matty? Or someone else..?


----------



## stevobeavo

Matty03g said:


> Don't worry you'll have all the power down the straight Steve :car:


I doubt that. The gt86 has a shocking engine. Turbo that has no midrange boost and revs with no VTEC Lol.


----------



## Matty03g

Bertrum said:


> Was that with your own tune Matty? Or someone else..?


I have done a bit of tinkering with the tune yes


----------



## wildwash

What's the deal with all these mr crutch tunes? Just loads of camber and shocks? How much camber and how soft are the bump and rebound settings? Springs stiff to compensate?


----------



## DAN019780

Well mr clutchs setup works well for me WITHOUT THE CLUTCH not sure what you mean by whats the deal with them ? Iam the only person to try one yet


----------



## wildwash

With that's the deal I mean the technique or key to being so fast.. You can't want to just be out infront on your own, help me keep up lol


----------



## DAN019780

No youre have to ask mr clutch yourself


----------



## wildwash

Never mind, he told me his method doesn't work on RWD anyway.


----------



## DAN019780

Will pm sent to you


----------



## Bertrum

So Dan, you are keeping these exploit settings to yourself so you can win without a challenge?


----------



## admg1

**** this 5hit. I'm just going to use abs, clutch and stability this week :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

You should all know by now if someone gives me a good tune iam quick if not iam slow as cant tune to save my life lol


----------



## wildwash

Do you still run with the abs off dano? I always get put off lots of camber on the front as I thought it stops you stopping, what the 100-0 on you first tune compared to 100-0 on this one? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## DAN019780

Ive no abs on never run with that tbh the setup seems to brake nice dont know the 100-0 times I can check later when home from work


----------



## gtiste

Hi mr clutch here lol even tho I am banned from series if any one wants to try my tunes just let me know


----------



## stevobeavo

wildwash said:


> Do you still run with the abs off dano? I always get put off lots of camber on the front as I thought it stops you stopping, what the 100-0 on you first tune compared to 100-0 on this one? If you don't mind me asking.


I run a bit of camber. What are you running roughly 0-1, 1-2 etc


----------



## AndyVee

Ohhh did I hear the clang of a ban hammer?


----------



## RPC

Room for one more ?


----------



## admg1

Has the ban hammer really been swung?
Will anybody get to the bottom of the secret tunes?
Has dean made it out of the toilet in one piece?
Will I ever get online on time?

The answers to these questions will be answered 8pm on Sunday


----------



## AndyVee

Oh oh i can answer question 4. :devil:&#55357;:devil::


----------



## DAN019780

Answer To question 2 here for all to use also John could you please tell me if this tune is ok to use ............ setup , tyres 27.5 front 28 rear, gearing 4.70 final drive, alignment -3.4 front -3.2 rear, toe 0.2 front 0.1 rear, caster 3.0, anti roll 30 front 10 rear, springs 395.3 front, 575.8 rear, ride height both 3.7, damping rebound 8.1 front 8.2 rear, bump 1.5 front 1.9 rear, aero 100 front 75 rear, brakes at 130% , diifs 40 accell and 10 decell thx


----------



## admg1

DAN019780 said:


> Answer To question 2 here for all to use also John could you please tell me if this tune is ok to use ............ setup , tyres 27.5 front 28 rear, gearing 4.70 final drive, alignment -3.4 front -3.2 rear, toe 0.2 front 0.1 rear, caster 3.0, anti roll 30 front 10 rear, springs 395.3 front, 575.8 rear, ride height both 3.7, damping rebound 8.1 front 8.2 rear, bump 1.5 front 1.9 rear, aero 100 front 75 rear, brakes at 130% , diifs 40 accell and 10 decell thx


That was meant to be a secret :devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores are up : sorry about the slowness - still struggling with the reliability of my laptop!





Slight amendment to layout for Championship positions:


----------



## Matty03g

I take it you like the tune setup Jason, I got it on the internet at detailing world :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

I hate tuning. Adjusted my base set up loads of time to make it feel more planted etc for catalunya but its made me slower. Although one set up did mean I could do 1:20.3 for 30laps before the tyres gave up lol.


----------



## DAN019780

:car::car:I just want to know If I can use that setup I posted as I dont want to turn up Sunday and every one says no you cant its exploting game code loopholes as I wont of practiced with any other setup if you let me use it NO moaning if you cant keep up everyone got the setup now so no excuses lol:car::car:


----------



## stevobeavo

I'd do a normal tune just in case. I don't really have a problem as such as no rules have been broken. However when someone uses a tune and is still quicker on 560pi than everyone else it takes the fun out of racing. The whole point of pi drops is to slow the fast drivers down allowing others a chance of winning and create fun racing. 

Your right we could use those setting you posted but myself and many others like tuning there own cars to suit our driving styles. My car under steers and oversteers so you have to take car when pushing, however when I get it right it feels pretty good.


----------



## Matty03g

Now then I'm running my car with my tune however some if the tune have parts if Stephens tune( caster and the rebound and bump) does that make my tune unfair???????
Tbh I think John needs to draw a line under all this tune business before it gets silly, tbh I had no problem with a fixed tune!


----------



## Matty03g

Steve what parts of Stephens tune does everyone seem to be unfair and I'll make sure my tune is with fair play


----------



## DAN019780

Last season there was more than a few races where I was beat by someone with 580 or 560 pi and I didnt complain once and iam happy to have everyone in a fix tune like in the mini cup but people didnt like that either so iam well confused


----------



## wildwash

As dano has posted the full tune and isn't hiding anything from anyone I'm not sure I see a problem? The PI drop system will slow him down, even TomTom ended up needing a 540 tune last season. Maybe for forza 5 the PI drop system needs to be reviewed but that's a different subject. 

Sure the suspension settings are quite a bit different than the game tells you they should be "50-75%" they quote in the guide, so doing 8.3 and 1.9 for example is clearly not what the game had been advising us all these years, but now we all know it's lies we can try and work with this new information. And the whole balance of the car should remain with things like ARB and toe so it's not going to change what happens when the car is on limit, just increase the limit a little. It's working for me.


----------



## John74

There is nothing outside of the rules with the car setup , just nice to know what has been done differently to help get the faster lap times. Nothing to new as in Forza 4 intraphase used run really soft damper settings but it used to cause wear and damage so by half race distance he would be going slower. 

I hope for Forza 6 they allow lobby tuning so the pi drops can be changed after every race just like the BTCC weight system.


----------



## wildwash

Well now we don't start on lobby points would it be that hard to do between races?


----------



## Matty03g

Another thing I've done if it helps anyone is run a stock clutch and added power, after all we are not using it 
Tbh I'm not noticing any difference in the shift times. 
Guess you could setup a drag race with and without to be sure.


----------



## AndyVee

Gahhhh ffs, stuff at work has just imploded, i may be late or not on at all tonight. On the pluss side it does mean i get to spend Monday to Wednesday staying in Rotherhithe... please some body just shoot / shank me now to save the tedium of having to wait.


----------



## wildwash

Update!!!


----------



## admg1

Already done mine this morning


----------



## John74

What update ?


----------



## stevobeavo

Just want to say sorry to Ian for tapping him in race 3. Great racing though I reallting enjoyed tonight


----------



## Bertrum

Don't worry mate, to be honest I was looking for a reason to dnf. It was going on too late and I'm at work early.


----------



## wildwash

That was some good racing last night, almost three different winners but I just couldn't hold off the civic, well done Matty on two wins. Wonder how tight the championship will be this season?


----------



## Matty03g

Must admit I enjoyed the racing too, the only way I was passing you will was if you made a tiny mistake


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of racing, hopefully won't miss another race now. Need to hit the ground running as I now have no dropped scores left!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Round 4 scores are done, I should be able to get them done a bit more promptly in future now I'm back from my holidays!







Thanks


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the scores tom but I've been removed from the championship list :doublesho
Matt is on there twice.

Does my name arrive on the list late just like me :lol:


----------



## DAN019780

Haha youve been banned for constantly being late 🙋🙋🙋🙋🙋🙋🙋


----------



## admg1

Does that mean I can now drive around the track the wrong way and take everybody out :devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

I shall rectify this when I do scores for this week  apologies!


----------



## admg1

No worries. Just give me matts score instead of mine and we'll forget it ever happened :lol:


----------



## Tank

Won't be on tonight guys, will be back next week


----------



## John74




----------



## wildwash

Nice video John, did you get the replay for how that looked on the outside? Good stuff that it all stayed clean.


----------



## John74

Sadly no I didn't save any replays


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores are up: some interesting PI drops for next week!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Guess who is back add me guys new gamertag is intraphaseone


----------



## DAN019780

Will be good to have you back on the grid mate  ill add you next time iam on


----------



## IntrAphasE

I will make sure I have L plates on


----------



## Matty03g

IntrAphasE said:


> I will make sure I have L plates on


I sure you'll get back in to it mate :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> I sure you'll get back in to it mate :driver:


slowly getting there (yes tom slow is what i meant)


----------



## AndyVee

Headsets knackered and kinect isnt picking up sound...


----------



## AndyVee

Nah, cant hear a thing and cant keep up. Not worth it tonight..


----------



## John74

Not good , hopefully you can get it sorted for next sunday


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores on the doors:


----------



## stevobeavo

Looking forward to Sundays racing. Going to be one epic battles I feel


----------



## wildwash

Lets just hope the whip doesn't crack and stop you playing


----------



## stevobeavo

This is true 

You said we hadn't detailed the pug yet your profile picture is you polishing it....lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

So do i qualify for a driver number?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Firstly apologies once again to Dan and Matty for the bump in race one!

Scores are done(now amended - Thanks Matty) :


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for doing the scores TomTom.

John are you doing a highlight video for that one? Lots happened.


----------



## John74

If I get time which is something I'm struggling for at the minute.


----------



## wildwash

Since John can't make it tonight I shall host a lobby tonight. I'll open it up around 7:30 and maybe host a couple of quick just for fun races first. That way we don't get too ancey waiting for a last minute joiners lol.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Right the scores are done: less numbers this week than we would like but it certainly has produced some interesting point totals and pi drops. Enjoy 570 Wil. Can someone inform Dean he is at 580 next week? I'm plummeting back down to the darkness of 560


----------



## VXR.Tom

Just noticed I've left dean at 590 on the pi drop list. He is 580!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Massive mistake spotted by Matty. I gave myself an extra point. In race 3, so therefore I stay at 570 pi and Matty gets to go back to 600 and Ian and Dan stay at 600.


Will amend this tomorrow.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Further to this anyone who finished in 5th on race 3 all this season has got an extra point. Total recount tomorrow. Sorry guys


----------



## John74




----------



## Tom_the_great

VXR.Tom said:


> Further to this anyone who finished in 5th on race 3 all this season has got an extra point. Total recount tomorrow. Sorry guys


Never happened when I did the scores lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores all amended back through the full season (sorry  )























Thanks again.


----------



## VXR.Tom

This weeks scores are done, at Wil's request the Constructors Championship has returned also:


----------



## AndyVee

Not going to be on tonight. Knackered.com


----------



## DAN019780

AndyVee said:


> Not going to be on tonight. Knackered.com


No worries mate see you next week :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

See you next week bud.


----------



## John74

Friends list and invites are down 😒


----------



## IntrAphasE

ARGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH springs to mind


----------



## John74

May have to look into some track limits rules and gaining places through an unfair advantage. Two wheels of the track ok , all four wheels of the track to straight line a corner not ok.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Specially around spa its quite forgiving with what it says is dirty


----------



## John74

People taking very large cuts across turn 1 at Indianapolis last night as well .


----------



## admg1

Ban hammer :devil:


----------



## VXR.Tom

admg1 said:


> Ban hammer :devil:


For your sake I hope not


----------



## wildwash

Such cheats! Maybe we should have an all four wheels over the line to gain an advantage 3 strike rule, after three strikes you lose 5 or 10 points. That would stop the cutting. The clip I saw last night was just full blown cheating, not just a small mistake.. And taking two places from it! lol that's BS.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Can only echo wills comments mistakes happen but tbh something's just stop the fun factor ...


----------



## AndyVee

hey if 4 wheels off track leads to a ban i would be banned every race by the second corner :lol, especially if it leads to gaining a place.. safety car does count as an overtake doesn't it :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores for this week. Only 4 rounds to go so dropped scores will be coming in soooooon!

Will we have a new Champion in the ranks? Or will one of the past champions lift the trophy again?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores after round 11


----------



## John74

Nice and close in the team's championship , team bean can need to get a move on seeing as they have the car that dominated last season.


----------



## Bertrum

Is it too late for me to win the championship?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Bertrum said:


> Is it too late for me to win the championship?


Maybe a little  looking good for next season though. Coming on strong!


----------



## John74

Bertrum said:


> Is it too late for me to win the championship?


Think you might want to go straight into another BTCC season instead of GT's


----------



## Bertrum

The real question is, who wants to be my teammate?


----------



## wildwash

Yes please John


----------



## John74

wildwash said:


> Yes please John


Straight in another BTCC ?

Thinking about it as a few finding some form now.


----------



## Tom_the_great

I fancy the change tbh


----------



## DAN019780

A change would be nice maybe gt or another retro season ?


----------



## IntrAphasE

Doesn't bother me either way what we do


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm easy. But you all knew that already


----------



## John74

Ok 3 options

1 , Go straight into a full season of GT's ( S800/650bhp or S750/600bhp ) 

2 , short mini series of GT's or a one make series and start the BTCC championship in the new year.

3 , straight into another BTCC championship.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Bertrum

I don't think a full GT season would be good. Too long. 

I wouldn't mind going straight back into touring cars but maybe after a week or two break? Gives people time to work on new cars etc. 

And from a personal point of view I'll end up missing the first couple of whatever we decide as I'll be working. Hence my vote for a two week break and back into touring cars.


----------



## VXR.Tom

What about a few weeks of gt but longer races? Like one race per week but a longer distance, maybe with a pit stop?


----------



## wildwash

I would say option 3

Or option 2 at a push..

But how about we do 2 or three special events... All in the same car, no tunes no setups and 1 long race.. Maybe Ausie V8's or formular E (super easy to drive), Porsche race or something. I wouldn't even make a short league, just special events.

Why was retro touring not an option?


----------



## John74

VXR.Tom said:


> What about a few weeks of gt but longer races? Like one race per week but a longer distance, maybe with a pit stop?


100 mile race around Lemans ? No idea if pits would be needed but they might be as most have around 25% wear after a 35 mile BTCC race.


wildwash said:


> I would say option 3
> 
> Or option 2 at a push..
> 
> But how about we do 2 or three special events... All in the same car, no tunes no setups and 1 long race.. Maybe Ausie V8's or formular E (super easy to drive), Porsche race or something. I wouldn't even make a short league, just special events.
> 
> Why was retro touring not an option?


To be honest not even looked to see if a retro season could be done.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I would be up for that. Stock cars or whatever


----------



## admg1

I reckon we should combine everyone's idea for one off races until the new year and then start a season then.

We could do formula e, gt racing, Aussie v8s etc.
One long race of each and then a couple of mess about races.

My vote for one race is transit vans


----------



## wildwash

I think a pit stop is a good idea, 5 lap pit window at about 60% race distance would be fun, bring and extra element to it. Or maybe if the racing pack splits and a lead pack run away with it first, second and third or how ever big the front pack is should have to make an extra pit stop to close up all the racing as its a long one?


----------



## VXR.Tom

I think a set lap would work better tbh. Means if we have to confirm its been done then it's really easy to check!


----------



## admg1

Set the pit stop at half race distance (eg. Lap 25 of a 50 lap race) but you have the choice of either pitting before you start lap 25 or at the end of lap 25.


----------



## wildwash

Yeah that sounds like it work well


----------



## John74

50 laps of Lemans ? In the standard P class Audi R18 e-tron it would take 2.5 hours or more.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Based on a 3:30 lap in one of those cars then 26 laps would take 90 minutes, which is what we normally race for three races on a Sunday.


----------



## wildwash

FTCCnews

*Round 12 Mount Panorama*

_"The longer technical circuits always promise to shake up Qualifying" says driver WilDtub._

Mount Panorama 'Bathurst' provides 3.86miles of nerve racking racing. Talks where heard from both the Citroen and Toyota's technical team about the dilemma in car set up, with what seemed like a flip on the coin decision when both teams ended up changing mid event, Speed for the straights or grip for the corners? Driver DeanR32 was even heard admitting "I can't stop moaning about this f***ing car" he wants the grip, he wants the power and he wants the brakes, the mechanics struggle to produce what he wants from the car.

Qualifying had mixed results as some drivers took it easy to ensure not exceeding track limits and others go for the fastest time. Audi team driver WilDtub said after qualifying "I was disappointed with where I qualified in the end, my flying lap was disallowed after I ran wide at the peak of the hill and I only ended up where I did due to a respectable out lap. The longer technical circuits always promise to shake up qualifying and with the longest circuit on the calendar still to some I may have a trick up my sleeve yet." 
Meanwhile Audi team mate John74 had no trouble securing poll and went on to turn poll into a win for race one, but the driver was heard on the radio stating he wasn't going to push for the fastest lap, the risk just wasn't worth the extra point.

Renault team had mixed results this week, driver Pug5y had a great weekend and seems to have really found something in the car, his fans have even been posting comments on his blog like "You Da Man!" and "solid second place" and scoring 2nd, 3rd and 3rd was his best result yet. However for team mate Skillz tom it was a nightmare event. Race one the car was off pace falling back maybe due to a mechanical fault but the mechanics couldn't find a problem, then race two a total mechanical failure resulting in a DNF, team moral was low and due to the DNF reverse grid was out the window and the team loaded the car up and headed back to the shop.
Race two's winner Dano had a tricky weekend and the win didn't come easy, he told us "I just can't seem to get a break, everyone keeps hitting me", bodywork mechanic says "its always the rear bumper we have to replace, its ridiculous!" Drivers Pug5y, Slevobeavo and WilDtub have all issued formal apologies in the last two weeks. Driver Sleavo has even been called before the race officials after spa's 'Ginger Wrecking ball' instance but no further action was taken.

Reverse grids have worked really well mixing up race winners and on a track where passing is so limited 'chump charity' went to driver WilDtub who told us "I honestly didn't have to car to win other than the reverse grid, I couldn't get in the rhythm and kept falling back, it wasn't easy to keep the place but I defended hard and held off TomTom on the last lap."

Budget restraints limited the grid for this race, since Citroen driver Andy Vee left the team to start up a privateer effort ready for next season, sponsor deals have been hard to come by and we fear after already missing many events he may not make it to the states either. Driver WilDtub has this to say "Yeah it was a bold move to switch teams but Andy is a fighter, I hope to see the team at the final rounds." being the only race in Australia before heading to the states for the final three rounds the Civic hatchback team have decided to head straight to the USA with the end game in mind. Driver Matty03g should be able to get some testing in and keep pushing the fight for driver's championship. Driver TomTom said "Oh I think the civics will go well round Laguna" and there was a glimmer of concern in his eye as pressure mounts from the team about the all important constructors battle.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Very nice Wil!


----------



## DAN019780

Wicked stuff will , really enjoyed reading that , same every week please


----------



## Matty03g

Brilliant will


----------



## Bertrum

Excellent!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Very good Wilhelm, remindes me of the time we got race reports with photos ! 

With every "offical" report comes the dodgy news websites....

Is it too early to start the rumour mill ? which teams will stay which will split... all we know for certain is that, there will be underhand testing, fake car nominations, fake set ups and dano's bumper attached to someone elses car ...


----------



## stevobeavo

Nice Wil, I may starting posting up a few pictures on the thread. Just random ones. Season 1 took me 5 hours + to do one race Lol.


----------



## wildwash

Thanks guys, i think I'm going to have some fun doing some race reports. I don't want to make them too long but will try and make sure I post bits about everything. More to come for sure.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Right guys:

Scores for round 12/15. First drop score has come into effect, however most of us had a 0 to drop (excluding Dan) so not much change as of yet!







Thanks 

John I think I have done right just dropping one right? Not all 4?


----------



## John74

12 rounds completed , 11 rounds to count so yes just 1 round dropped so far.


----------



## Bertrum

I'm a bit gutted I'm gonna miss the last round as I'm in Belgium. So 5 "0" scores overall for me. Dam


----------



## VXR.Tom

Bertrum said:


> I'm a bit gutted I'm gonna miss the last round as I'm in Belgium. So 5 "0" scores overall for me. Dam


Take xbox with you?


----------



## Bertrum

I'll be driving during race time. Heading back from Belgium to home.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Bertrum said:


> I'll be driving during race time. Heading back from Belgium to home.


Leave early


----------



## Bertrum

Lol. I think my little brother might have something to say about that. He is competing in a Karate championship there.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Lend him your car?


----------



## John74

Tell him he needs to pay for an extra night in a hotel with good internet access 🏨


----------



## Bertrum

Lol. He is only 11. He would struggle on both those suggestions.


----------



## John74

No excuses lol


----------



## VXR.Tom




----------



## Tom_the_great

Tom_the_great said:


> Think you can race? think you have what it takes to teach a talentless painter? think you can handle the stress of being my team mate?
> 
> well you in luck!!! due to my ex partner being a giant sissy pants there is a spot open for one superstar to show true passion and heart.
> 
> the requirments...the chosen one...
> 
> must be able to last an entire season!
> must be on line for testing and banter!
> must be able to relax and see the funny side when things go wrong(and they will)
> 
> plus many more!
> 
> so what do you get out of all this.....
> 
> nothing but abuse and the blame when i dont win every race.
> 
> still intrested ... you must be mad but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apply within and god speed!


A new season must be time for my job posting !!

Again apply within


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be parting company with my current teammate at the end of two successful seasons. 

Hopefully we can bring the teams championship home before the end!!


----------



## stevobeavo

Team heartbreaker have re-signed both drivers for next season and are currently in talks with a manufacture to supply cars


----------



## Matty03g

Honda have dropped me and Adam for next season over Adams lateness so I'm now looking for and team mate and a drive for next season.


----------



## Bertrum

RenaultSport have announced that they will not be renewing Pug5y's contract for next season despite some late season success. 
Driver Pug5y has said, "Renault have binned me for someone better, so I'm looking for a new drive and teammate."
Rumour is the driver is in talks with several manufacturers including one that has yet to make their BTCC debut.


----------



## admg1

Honda have dropped matty from the team for continually putting it on pole but getting 5hit results after doing it. Admg has been dropped for never practising and turning up late on race days


----------



## Farquhar

Can I join post Xmas please?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Awesome hair racing (trademark pending) have issued a statement this week as always de went direct for a quote:

A spokesman said "yes we are planning to talk to a number of drivers (about the next season) which include John Davey and William Wilkinson however our driver is excited about the coming season, and the chance to work with new drivers"


----------



## stevobeavo

Team heartbreaker has announced that in the coming weeks both driver will participate in a shakedown with potential cars for next season. The event will be closed to the media and the annoucment of choice of car the will be at a later date.


----------



## Bertrum

In what many might consider as a surprise early announcement Honda Racing have announced that they have signed current BTCC driver Pug5y on a 1 season deal beginning next season. Pug5y has shown improvement in his last few races which Honda hope he can carry forward into next season. 
Due to Honda still not releasing a new Civic, Pug5y will be running the 2007 Type-R. This leads many to think that Honda may be behind the field when it comes to advancing technology in Motorsport. The Civic will meet all regulations and Honda hope that with Pug5y onboard they have some success next season. 
Honda have also announced that they are looking at potential teammates for Pug5y and will be looking to make an announcement shortly.


----------



## VXR.Tom

That must of been arranged before both previous drivers were unceremoniously sacked yesterday...


----------



## wildwash

Season 9 BTCC announcements 

1. Pu5sy + TBA = Honda Civic 07

2. TomTom + WilDtub= TBA ( will be RWD just want others to get first pick)

3. Steve + Dean = TBA (a bit hush hush)

4.

5.

6.


----------



## DAN019780

Season 9 BTCC announcements*

1. Pu5sy + Dano= Honda Civic 07

2. TomTom + WilDtub= TBA ( will be RWD just want others to get first pick)

3. Steve + Dean = TBA (a bit hush hush)

4.

5.

6.


----------



## John74

Farquhar said:


> Can I join post Xmas please?


We should still have a grid spot open for you to join in the fun .


----------



## IntrAphasE

Season 9 BTCC announcements*

1. Pu5sy + Dano= Honda Civic 07

2. TomTom + WilDtub= TBA ( will be RWD just want others to get first pick)

3. Steve + Dean = TBA (a bit hush hush)

4. tank + intra car still to be confirmed 

5.

6.


----------



## AndyVee

In a surprise move it has been announced that Andy Vee will be driving theMerc SLS safety car next season, when asked for comment Andy stated "hey, it's the only way I will ever complete a lap at the front of the grid"

*update* our correspondent has learned that Andy has been asked to hand back the keys to the Merc after repeatedly binning it in the kitty litter during safety laps. When approached he said nothing we are currently allowed to print. He was last seen muttering about sneaking nitros into the boot of a Kia...


----------



## IntrAphasE

In other news intra has been seen at spa test driving potential cars for season 9 
all company's who supply rwd cars have been making offers. 
More news should follow later and all rumours have been denied


----------



## John74

Nothing to announce , got this season to finish first .


----------



## VXR.Tom

Shocking week for me. Not excited about next week at all either.


----------



## John74

About time you wasn't winning every weekend 😉


----------



## IntrAphasE

Should have some yummy pictures for your eyes to feast on soon


----------



## VXR.Tom

God no  hope you remembered end of lap 11 race 1 ha


----------



## wildwash

FTCCnews

*Round 13 Mazda Laguna Seca*

_ "I was a little more aggressive than normal for me" says Matty. _

The race fans went wild this week when 11 Drivers lined up for qualifying and with all 7 teams making an appearance, the fans expected to see great racing from a diverse grid.

Renault team engineers announced "we have been using racing data all week from Pugsy's car following the success round Bathurst, we aim to improve team mate Skillz Toms car and boost the whole teams status". Sadly spending extra time on chassis set-up compromised engine reliability and the driver suffered engine failure in at least two of the three races due to no fault of his own and he was heard on the radio "I don't believe this again, I just want to smash it" but there was nothing the team could do. Team mate Pugsy also had a week to forget after the team and driver struggled with success ballast and incidents on track they retired the car early on race three and do not have high hopes for Longbeach.

One team not fazed with tuning was Citroen who managed to put young driver TomTom on poll despite having multiplied success ballast! The driver clocked an impressive 1:36.460 but earlier during Free Practice many drivers had been running faster times, like HondaHatch driver Matty who was in the 34's but couldn't replicate that pace in qualifying.

The Audi cars lined up on race one in 3rd and 5th and with the strong starts off the line they got themselves in position for an early Audi 1-2 but the late breaking eager Citroen driven by TomTom was there to split them and contend for the lead himself. Race fans roared and everyone was on their feet cheering for a great show on this difficult to defend race circuit. The crown were delighted as the battles happened everywhere you looked, first place traded hands a few times but after a mistake from driver TomTom just before the famous corkscrew the championship leader WilDtub got away unchallenged for the win, we spoke to him "Laguna is one of my best tracks but I always get the worst luck, I felt like my chances were good to get one podium out of the three races but wanted to drop some success ballast this week! Glad to get the points of course, but I don't think I can now improve my championship points with the dropped scores from here on, not with this further success ballast! It's a waiting game now." we wonder if he has done enough to secure the championship.

A bad qualifying wasn't going to defeat Citroen's Matty, who after some struggles and battles redeemed his night with a race win, he wasn't going to let anything stop him getting his win in race three which ended in controversy following an incident, the driver stated "I was a little more aggressive than normal for me" but its clear to us there is still so much to race for.
The incident between Matty and WilDtub for first place at the end of the race was what determined who won the race, WilDtub went to the stewards but the case was dismissed as a racing incident and no further action was taken. Matty told us "As the stewards saw, I was trying to get down the left side and just clipped him".

Toyota driver Dean was on his own this week as team mate Slevo was called on as a reserve in the Formula one race elsewhere in the States. Despite having both pit crews to support him Dean had terrible qualifying, he told us "I was distracted by team radio's updating me on the Formula one progress". Driver Deans impressive run after starting 11th in race one ended with him climbing to 4th, which secured him a better starting position for race two where he finished 2nd, where he went on to complete a strong weekend in race three reverse grid with a further 2nd place for Toyota.

HondaCoupe driver Intraphase also had a double pit crew to support his race car, but rumour has it that some technicians have requested transfer to the HondaHatch programme fearing redundancy, as of yet no driver has shown interest in HondaCoupe despite the impressive package they can offer which won the last championship. Intraphase has confirmed that he and team mate Tank will both be looking for a rear wheel drive sponsor, but with a limited number of manufactures to choose from finishing low could cost them the contract they want against to a top 5 driver, Subaru CEO told us "in making are debut in the series we will sign a manufacture exclusive contract with just one team, but both drivers must be race winners and prove themselves for our cars, otherwise the contract will not be signed with them." With this in mind Intraphase and Tank should set out to impress in the final two rounds to keep their options open, a race win round long beach would be very appealing to sponsors and manufacturers and a chance to drop the L plates.

HandaHatch have signed two drivers for next season, the up and coming Pugsy and Dano, who has shown good promise this season and went into this weekends event 3rd place in the championship he is close behind soon to be ex team mate TomTom, can he prove himself number one driver for Citroen? HondaHatch spoke to us "we are very excited to have them both signed with us early on, this will give is the edge and shows all the teams we don't need to hide our hand, we look forward to pre season testing soon".


----------



## VXR.Tom

Lovely again Wil. I'm doing the scores as we speak.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores after round 13! Only Long Beach and Road America to goooooo!







Thanks.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Fantastic will !!!


----------



## John74

Do you want to start engraving Audi on the team's championship ?


----------



## DAN019780

Dont count Citroën out just yet


----------



## Bertrum

Just seen me, Tank and Adam all on 286 points!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Bertrum said:


> Just seen me, Tank and Adam all on 286 points!


Only you and Tank. Adam is further up the road.


----------



## Bertrum

You might wanna check the scores then. Says all 3 of us are on the same points.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Bertrum said:


> You might wanna check the scores then. Says all 3 of us are on the same points.


I don't like you. :spam:


----------



## John74

700 pages 😊 so what is the biggest active thread on this site ?


----------



## wildwash

"Person above you thread" , "what products have you bought today" and "how old are you and what do you drive" 

Those three threads I think are big.

Plus some of those have pictures *nudge nudge*


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> "Person above you thread" , "what products have you bought today" and "how old are you and what do you drive"
> 
> Those three threads I think are big.
> 
> Plus some of those have pictures *nudge nudge*


I see what you did there!


----------



## Bertrum

vxr.tom said:


> i see what you did there!


----------



## John74

Pictures you say ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

7000 posts!!!


----------



## wildwash

IntrAphasE said:


> Should have some yummy pictures for your eyes to feast on soon


How soon?


----------



## John74

Be warned I'm having to do a console update so if you don't have automatic updating you may need to get online slightly sooner before racing tonight.


----------



## IntrAphasE

wildwash said:


> How soon?


Not soon enough had a rough week as I'm in hospital 5 days a week at the moment having treatment


----------



## IntrAphasE

just a couple from the start off race one


----------



## VXR.Tom

Right scores are done after 14/15 rounds. Excluding a massive swing in the final race I think it's all but sewn up! There is plenty of P.I drops into the final race which promises to be a cracker. Also an interesting battle for the pole position trophy, with only one race to go. Will it finish a draw? Or will one of the two drivers clinch it?







Thanks


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for doing the scores Tomtom! Who will get poll this week in qualifying? Is anyone on three polls? They may join the tie


----------



## stevobeavo

Cheers tom. 

Should do a pole converted to wins....lol.


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the scores tom, 4 poles each lol can't see me getting it this week with the civic 😭😭


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Thanks for doing the scores Tomtom! Who will get poll this week in qualifying? Is anyone on three polls? They may join the tie


Nope no others can pull level!


----------



## AndyVee

the question is can i even finish above the person DQ'd in race 3!! answers on Sunday i guess but putting in 2.28's consistantly the outlook looks grim...:newbie:


----------



## John74

Moral victory 😊


----------



## AndyVee




----------



## stevobeavo

Looking forward to the last race. Hopefully we will have a full grid for it.


----------



## John74

Maybe not , looks like I will be working 😒


----------



## stevobeavo

Sicky john! We need to do after season photos as well lol.


----------



## John74

No chance of doing that I'm afraid


----------



## VXR.Tom

Well what an exciting end to Season 8 of the Detailing World BTCC!

First of all the final round scores:



Close racing throughout the grid. Everyone was running incredibly close laptimes with minimal incidents (apart from Intraphase - looking forward to seeing a video of that)





The racing and points seems to be getting closer and closer each season.

Firstly congratulations to Wil for claiming his second touring car championship by 21 points. I will drop the No.1 stickers off soon Champ!

The constructors championship became very close in the end, with Team Audi claiming this by 14 points over Team Citroen!

As I announced last week there was an interesting battle for the most pole positions with 2 drivers level on 4. I managed to place it on Pole tonight and took the qualifying trophy on the final round.

I believe we are doing a few longer events over the next few weeks, then starting Season 9 after New Year.

See you all next Season!


----------



## admg1

Nice one tom :thumb:
Congratulations to Will on winning the championship :driver:


----------



## IntrAphasE

I will hopefully have a fully edited video of the madness that was my race 2 incident 

Congratulations will on taking season 8 of detailing world btcc.
Hopefully season 9 will be a better season for me now I'm on top of tuning now just need to get on top of my racing.


----------



## DAN019780

Well done will and thx tom for doing the scores


----------



## Matty03g

Well done will on the championship, and John and will for the teams:thumb:
And Tom tom for the poles 😒


----------



## AndyVee

Well done all.


----------



## John74

Congratulations to Wil on the drivers championship and TomTom for taking second.


----------



## John74

Details about what races we are having in the break between seasons will be posted here either today or tomorrow.

Also details of a few changes for season 9 BTCC will be posted soon.


----------



## VXR.Tom




----------



## smokeysworld

Hi, I have just signed up to the site (this is my first post!) and would love to get involved in the racing, especially the BTCC season next year.


----------



## Tom_the_great

hmmm do you know the secret hand shake?


----------



## smokeysworld

Not yet, but I can learn!


----------



## AndyVee

Tom is that the one involving small denomination non-sequential notes you introduced me to :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

AndyVee said:


> Tom is that the one involving small denomination non-sequential notes you introduced me to :lol:


Exactly but then notes value has gone up "blame the government" haha


----------



## Nick-ST

Definitely want in on this next year!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Oh no not another Ipswich-er lol


----------



## Bertrum

Ipswich Forza Players are the best.


----------



## AndyVee

Hey, born and raised in Ipswich, just look at my herculean stats!:lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

What's this weekends race John??


----------



## Bertrum

50 laps of Indy in the Indy Car I believe.


----------



## John74

Bertrum said:


> 50 laps of Indy in the Indy Car I believe.


Correct , rolling grid start


----------



## AndyVee

standard Spec Indy car with no alterations? and teh track that just turns left yeah?


----------



## VXR.Tom

AndyVee said:


> standard Spec Indy car with no alterations? and teh track that just turns left yeah?


Correct.


----------



## AndyVee

Woo hoo free game for the 1 year anniversary.. Limbo when its released... anybody else get anything?


----------



## Bertrum

AndyVee said:


> Woo hoo free game for the 1 year anniversary.. Limbo when its released... anybody else get anything?


What a con!! Me and TomTom got blooming posters!


----------



## John74

Nothing here 😏


----------



## stevobeavo

I haven't got anything...8 year of xboxing too  . I know some have got posters


----------



## wildwash

Just to confirm a few things before tonight's race.

No tunes, no upgrades right?
Qualifying I assume? Rolling start of 62mph/100kph?
50 laps + 1, will we have compulsory pit stop? Like lap 25?
Will we have simulation damage on to stop it being a crash fest?
Any Assists band? Can we use clutch?


----------



## John74

No clutch , all other driver aids allowed. 50 laps total as that's the limit you can set in the lobby . Pits if you need them only and damage will be on .


----------



## John74

No upgrades or tunes , force stock tuning / upgrades will be on in the lobby. Garage cars or rental cars can be used if you don't want to waste credits on buying cars


----------



## John74

Fun / endurance events

Stock tuning and upgrades only , garage or rental cars , No clutch , all other driver aids can be used.

*23rd November , Left Turn only*

Indianapolis The Brickyard Speedway 2.5 miles 50 laps

Chevrolet X999
#12 Team Penske Dallara DW12
#1 Andretti Autosport Dallara DW12

Honda X999
#15 Rahal Letterman Lanigan Racing Dallara DW12
#9 Target Chip Ganassi Dallara DW12

*30th November , Best of British*

Silverstone Grand Prix Circuit 3.19m , laps TBC

Mini Cooper S 1965 D214

*7th December , V8 Super Cars*

Mount Panorama ( Bathurst ) 3.86 miles , Laps TBC

Ford S765
#5 Ford Performance Racing FG Falcon

Holden S765
#1 Toll Holden Racing Team Commodore VE

*14th December* , sugguestions ???

*21th December* , The Big One

Le Mans Full Circuit 8.48 miles , 50 laps

Cars TBC

*28th December* , Suggestions ???


----------



## Bertrum

50 laps of Le Mans!


----------



## Tank

28th December nurburgring


----------



## John74

Bertrum said:


> 50 laps of Le Mans!


Hell yes a true endurance race


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good evening all!

Team DUI (Myself and Wil)



Will be racing in this little beauty next season!



The Golf R.

Thanks


----------



## John74

Those mini's are a riot to race , a full grid of these will hopefully be madness but in a good way.


----------



## John74

VXR.Tom said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Team DUI (Myself and Wil)
> 
> 
> 
> Will be racing in this little beauty next season!
> 
> 
> 
> The Golf R.
> 
> Thanks


You do know that's not on the car list ?


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> You do know that's not on the car list ?


We did not. I shall consult Wil.


----------



## wildwash

Well don't you look daft for leaving a legit touring car off the list..

Now be a lamb and pop the legit car on the list and we will say no more.


----------



## stevobeavo

If your doing that you may as well chuck the RX 8 on too....  

Good car choice those guys. That's a quick car!!


----------



## wildwash

lol RX8 going on the list...

But I don't see why the golf isn't?


----------



## smokeysworld

So can I join in the Best of British race? Test how bad I am!


----------



## Tom_the_great

Course mate add a few tags from page one no doubt people be around in the week and weekend to test race and get used to set up


----------



## stevobeavo

smokeysworld said:


> So can I join in the Best of British race? Test how bad I am!


You'll be better than me :thumb:


----------



## smokeysworld

Will add some of you guys tonight, thanks!


----------



## John74

John74 said:


> Fun / endurance events
> 
> Stock tuning and upgrades only , garage or rental cars , No clutch , all other driver aids can be used.
> 
> *30th November , Best of British*
> 
> Silverstone National Circuit , laps TBC
> 
> Mini Cooper S 1965 D214
> 
> *7th December , V8 Super Cars*
> 
> Mount Panorama ( Bathurst ) 3.86 miles , Laps TBC
> 
> Ford S765
> #5 Ford Performance Racing FG Falcon
> 
> Holden S765
> #1 Toll Holden Racing Team Commodore VE
> 
> *14th December* , sugguestions ???
> 
> *21th December* , The Big One
> 
> Le Mans Full Circuit 8.48 miles , 50 laps
> 
> Cars TBC
> 
> *28th December* , Nurburgring , car ??? Laps ???


Updated for this Sunday , suggestions still needed.


----------



## admg1

30 laps?


----------



## wildwash

Audi R8 round the Nurburgring? Or the lotus F1?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Formula ford round catalunya


----------



## admg1

Vw beetle around the nurburgring


----------



## John74

Fun / endurance events

Stock tuning and upgrades only , garage or rental cars , No clutch , all other driver aids can be used.

*30th November* , Best of British

Silverstone National Circuit 1.64 miles , 30 laps

Mini Cooper S 1965 D214

*7th December* , V8 Super Cars

Mount Panorama ( Bathurst ) 3.86 miles , Laps TBC

Ford S765
#5 Ford Performance Racing FG Falcon

Holden S765
#1 Toll Holden Racing Team Commodore VE

*14th December* 
Road America 4.05 miles 20 laps

Ferrari F40 A659

*21th December* , The Big One

Le Mans Full Circuit 8.48 miles , 50 laps

Audi
#1 Audi Team Joest R18 e-tron quattro P998

*28th December* , Nurburgring GP Circuit 3.2 miles , 25 laps

Audi
R8 Coupe V10 plus 5.2 FSI quattro A672


----------



## GR33N

Kind of want back in on this, but I'm not sure my good old fashion yorkshire t'internet connection would tolerate it...


----------



## John74

Can't be any worse than dean's


----------



## IntrAphasE

GR33N said:


> Kind of want back in on this, but I'm not sure my good old fashion yorkshire t'internet connection would tolerate it...


Be good to have ya back dean manages to a degree so you should be fine


----------



## smokeysworld

Have added a few of you. What time does racing start?


----------



## VXR.Tom

smokeysworld said:


> Have added a few of you. What time does racing start?


8pm for us. 8:20 for Adam.


----------



## GR33N

IntrAphasE said:


> Be good to have ya back dean manages to a degree so you should be fine


Mainly party chat Ive got issues with at the minute


----------



## VXR.Tom

We don't use it anyway.


----------



## John74

smokeysworld said:


> Have added a few of you. What time does racing start?


Got a Mic ? helps to know what's going on with starts etc


----------



## AndyVee

Far kit? Got disconnected. Wa*k


----------



## smokeysworld

Sorry I couldn't chat. Mic wasn't working and your voices were very distorted.


----------



## John74

Sometimes does that , try turning the Xbox off at the wall


----------



## John74

Those mini's were a good laugh last night 😃


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> Those mini's were a good laugh last night 😃


Oh yes would like to use a tuned version of them


----------



## VXR.Tom

I've done the results for the past couple of variety races


----------



## smokeysworld

Just to shame me further lol!


----------



## VXR.Tom

smokeysworld said:


> Just to shame me further lol!


Keep at it, we've been doing it for a while!


----------



## John74

A very long time if you go back and have a look at the start of this thread.

The more you play this game the better you get. You can also adjust your controller settings to remove the dead zones to make driving / racing more smoother.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Or not in my case ☺


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> Or not in my case


You're special. Don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## AndyVee

Was I last in the minis?


----------



## VXR.Tom

AndyVee said:


> Was I last in the minis?


You disconnected I believe.


----------



## smokeysworld

Technically yes but realistically no! Might need a tutorial on setting this dead zone. Was everyone running stock car with standard tune or was it part of the rules that the car is standard but you could tune tyres/ratios etc?


----------



## VXR.Tom

smokeysworld said:


> Technically yes but realistically no! Might need a tutorial on setting this dead zone. Was everyone running stock car with standard tune or was it part of the rules that the car is standard but you could tune tyres/ratios etc?


Everything is standard on these races. Tuning will start again for the BTCC. Will see if I can get the dead zones unless someone has them to hand.


----------



## AndyVee

Of course. Remember now. Was just excited not to be tail end Charlie for the first time in a year! Taking bets on when smokeys starts to lap me each race like the rest of you do!

2\1 in 3 weeks. :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Any idea how many laps of Bathurst this week John? I can string together about 6 before crashing.


----------



## John74

Depending on how evil I'm feeling , will try to get on and have a look before work


----------



## wildwash

anything upwards of 25 laps would please me


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> anything upwards of 25 laps would please me


Agreed.


----------



## John74

I was thinking as our BTCC has 10 laps x 3 it should be 30 laps to really test everyone.


----------



## wildwash

Did you not fancy this one smokey?


----------



## smokeysworld

Sadly I was at work so was never going to be free. Will be there next week and the week after though  And seem to have my mic working too!


----------



## wildwash

Good stuff mate


----------



## John74

_*Update*_

*14th December*

Spa Francorchamps 4.35 miles 25 laps

Renauilt Spark SRT_01E A692 ( need to have all the *free* DLC cars downloaded )

*21th December* , The Big One

Le Mans Full Circuit 8.48 miles , 50 laps ( no qualifying , random grid start )

Audi
#1 Audi Team Joest R18 e-tron quattro P998

*28th December* , Nurburgring GP Circuit 3.2 miles , 25 laps

Audi
R8 Coupe 5.2 FSI quattro A656

*4th January *

Random races / BTCC testing

*11th January*

Random races / BTCC testing

*18th January*

Round 1 Season 9 Detailing World Forza BTCC


----------



## IntrAphasE

Looking forward to spa in the sparks should be a great laugh


----------



## wildwash

I am too, I'll try and talk dean into coming round mine to play but I have my doubts


----------



## John74

More the better for these sparks , just remember you don't need to shout to make yourselves heard above the noise of the motors.


----------



## AndyVee

wildwash said:


> I am too, I'll try and talk dean into coming round mine to play but I have my doubts


Dean at yours. will he bring his Lag inducing controllers with him :lol:


----------



## IntrAphasE

AndyVee said:


> Dean at yours. will he bring his Lag inducing controllers with him :lol:


If he does hope he keeps the lag away from me


----------



## IntrAphasE

Me and Tank both need race numbers for Season 9 and I can say that we have completed negotiations for car for Season 9 its currently in the paint booth and will get a photo reveal once ready.


----------



## John74

Same number you picked for last season , you keep it unless you win the championship then you choose either your race number or number 1


----------



## IntrAphasE

I didn't run one so will go with 22


----------



## IntrAphasE

Announcing mine and tanks season 9 challenger.Meet the Subaru Brz


----------



## John74

Right a little change for next sunday as it was felt once everyone got spaced out it would get a little boring around lemans.

*21th December* , Sebring Full Circuit 3.7 miles , 30 laps

BMW
#92 Rahal Letterman Racing M3 GT2 R806

Chevrolet
#4 Corvette Racing ZR1 R804

Ferrari
#62 Risi Competizone F458 Italia R815

Viper
#91 SRT Motorsport GTS-R R808

*28th December *, Nurburgring GP Circuit 3.2 miles , 25 laps

Audi
R8 Coupe 5.2 FSI quattro A656

*4th January*

Random races / BTCC testing

*11th January*

Random races / BTCC testing

*18th January*

Round 1 Season 9 Detailing World Forza BTCC


----------



## smokeysworld

I've had a bit of a hectic week but finally purchased a new headset! Feel I can join you now without being rude! May make tonights but wont make 28th as in Florida. Will be back to start the BTCC practices though.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Well my xbox has decided my saved game and cloud save of forza was corrupt last night. 

So I've lost 18 months of levels, hundreds of cars, £35-40 million in credits, all my tunes and liveries as well as race replays.

What a frustrating night. Going to have to do some races on single player so I can actually afford next seasons car


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Well my xbox has decided my saved game and cloud save of forza was corrupt last night.
> 
> So I've lost 18 months of levels, hundreds of cars, £35-40 million in credits, all my tunes and liveries as well as race replays.
> 
> What a frustrating night. Going to have to do some races on single player so I can actually afford next seasons car


That sucks Tom


----------



## John74

Dodgy tunes 😉


----------



## VXR.Tom

If only!!


----------



## John74

So who is teaming up with who next season and in what cars ? 

A few changes to consider for season 9 when picking your cars.

1 , Number of rounds to count reduced to 10 , gives those with family or work commitments more of a chance.

2 , Old round by round pi drop system replaced . Now it will be the top 3 or 4 finishers to run a set pi for the very next race.

For example top 3 would be

1st = 570pi
2nd = 580pi
3rd = 590pi
4th to 16th 600pi

This does mean you will have to have ready more setups for round 1 as there will be no dropping out of the lobby to tune or test.

3 , Qualifying to start at 20:10 unless we know someone is have issues connecting to Xbox live or the game.

4 , Restarts will take place if I know ( or that's night's host ) if 3 or more car are GENUINELY damaged enough not to make it back to the pits. Don't instantly quiet expecting others to follow as if I'm having a battle with someone I'm likely to miss your gone. Instead park up off the track so we can see the number of cars damaged and unable to continue. Restarts can only be done within the first 2 or 3 laps of a race .


----------



## stevobeavo

I believe Dean and I are still teaming up but haven't even some about what car were going to be driving. Guess will wait until we see what others are driving.


----------



## wildwash

So is 570 the lowest you can go or does the drop accumulate?


----------



## John74

Lowest for the 3 drops , looking at top 4 drops

1st = 566pi
2nd = 575pi
3rd = 587pi
4th = 594pi
5th-16th 600pi 

Top 4 would work well if we having regular 10 plus grids. Means everyone needs 5 builds to start with.


----------



## John74

I forgot today was race day , just to remind everyone tonights car is the Audi R8 Coupe 5.2 FSI quattro A656


----------



## wildwash

Team DUI may be changing cars...


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> Team DUI may be changing cars...


TomTom likes this.


----------



## IntrAphasE

VXR.Tom said:


> TomTom likes this.


 TomTom now.......

Maybe


----------



## John74

You asked for it you got it ............


----------



## John74

So far it looks like

WilDtub / TomTom - Golf ( RWD )
Dano / Pugsy - Civic
Stevo / Dean - ? 
Intraphase / Tank - BRZ 
Skillz / Matty - Astra

John ?
Admg ?
Andy Vee ?
Smokey ?
Ben green ?


----------



## AndyVee

Think I'm going to be ceedy next season


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> So far it looks like
> 
> WilDtub / TomTom - Golf ( RWD )
> Dano / Pugsy - Civic
> Stevo / Dean - ?
> Intraphase / Tank - BRZ
> Skillz / Matty - Astra
> 
> John ?
> Admg ?
> Andy Vee ?
> Smokey ?
> Ben green ?


A rwd golf What?


----------



## John74

Think I have my car choice down to 2 maybe 3 cars , more testing needed over the weekend.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm hopefully going to get in on this  I'm getting my xb1 tomorrow with Forza so will add you all then look over the rules


----------



## John74

AndyVee said:


> Think I'm going to be ceedy next season


I was trying one of those the other day , let me know what brake pressure you use and I will share it for you to try see if you like it.


----------



## wildwash

This Sunday (the 11th) how about we do qualifying round nurberg GP and then a one lap cold tyre start race round nurberg+GP? First, second and third get one single point towards the championship? Damage on cosmetic I think? One point doesn't mean much but it's some reward for putting in the effort. What do you think? Would only take 20 mins for the whole thing so maybe we could do that after a couple of practice races of people getting used to the new cars.


----------



## VXR.Tom

wildwash said:


> This Sunday (the 11th) how about we do qualifying round nurberg GP and then a one lap cold tyre start race round nurberg+GP? First, second and third get one single point towards the championship? Damage on cosmetic I think? One point doesn't mean much but it's some reward for putting in the effort. What do you think? Would only take 20 mins for the whole thing so maybe we could do that after a couple of practice races of people getting used to the new cars.


I like this idea. One lap is the perfect length.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## John74

Race yes points no lol


----------



## John74

Track list for season 9 is done , might just swap a couple around yet.


----------



## John74

Managed to fit in a few tracks we have not done any BTCC races on yet.


----------



## John74

AndyVee said:


> Think I'm going to be ceedy next season


Do you want a team mate ?

It gets murdered by Skillz in his astra down the straight but otherwise it's a good car.


----------



## AndyVee

John74 said:


> Do you want a team mate ?
> 
> It gets murdered by Skillz in his astra down the straight but otherwise it's a good car.


Can do. I hope to be on most weeks work permitting. But to be honest I don't think my finishing positions will ever change as I just don't get the time to sink into practise..


----------



## John74

Will send you some build and setup details for you to try out when your next on.


----------



## John74

So far it looks like

WilDtub / TomTom - Golf ( RWD )
Dano / Pugsy - Civic
Stevo / Dean - ? 
Intraphase / Tank - BRZ 
Skillz / Matty - Astra
John / Andy Vee - Cee'd

Admg ?
Smokey ?
Ben green ?
Alfie ? 

Trying to talk Jacko575 into racing again as he's is getting faster broadband tomorrow.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm on my XB 1 now  Im currently on COD AW add me Sgt King I uk


----------



## John74

Calender and new pi system updated on page 1 post 1 so make sure you have a look and understand how it works.


----------



## John74

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm on my XB 1 now  Im currently on COD AW add me Sgt King I uk


Added you


----------



## John74

AndyVee said:


> Can do. I hope to be on most weeks work permitting. But to be honest I don't think my finishing positions will ever change as I just don't get the time to sink into practise..


Sent you my build/setup im testing at the moment :driver:


----------



## John74

Just two Sundays of testing left before season 9 gets underway , ideal time for those wanting to join the series to get involved.


----------



## John74

And for those busy painting cars remember no window tints as they look rubbish on any pictures or video that may get taken.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm in on this  Ive just downloaded the game well installing now so when I'm on tonight Ilol need some help please John 
I think I've decided on which car however


----------



## VXR.Tom

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm in on this  Ive just downloaded the game well installing now so when I'm on tonight Ilol need some help please John
> I think I've decided on which car however


I will be on tonight with a few of the others as well. TomTom030790


----------



## Alfieharley1

Will add you now  I havnt even turned the game on yet so should be fun lol - I'm feeling a mini JCW for the DW tournament


----------



## VXR.Tom

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm feeling a mini JCW for the DW tournament


Good luck ha


----------



## John74

Only if you have a death wish lol that does not make a good BTCC car , if you have played the old Forza Motorsports or horizons games download the Forza hub as you may have some rewards waiting for you which will make it easier to get going.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Nope I havnt never been a fan of racing games (we'll never owned).. Think the last one was gran turismo on the play station 1 lol


----------



## admg1

I might be on later on as well. My gamer tag is admg1

Have a look at the megane and focus. They're quite good cars


----------



## IntrAphasE

I will be about later tonight my gamer tag is intraphaseone


----------



## stevobeavo

Now I know what car I'm driving I best do some tunes and paint, not long to go now!!


----------



## VXR.Tom

stevobeavo said:


> Now I know what car I'm driving I best do some tunes and paint, not long to go now!!


What are you using?!


----------



## wildwash

In the civic making one of the three teams of three


----------



## stevobeavo

Ian dean and myself.

Team of winners, lag and wreaking!! Got to be our championship....


----------



## wildwash

I think you have a very good shot at it.


----------



## John74

Think this could be a silly close season


----------



## IntrAphasE

I'm not going to make it on tonight guys


----------



## VXR.Tom

This season is going to be stupidly close, especially with on the night PI drops!


----------



## John74

Have been thinking about the 3rd race reverse grid, seems a bit harsh for the race 2 winner not only having to race with 570pi but starting last also. How about using a random number generator to pick a number say between 3 and 7 and that will be how many places get reversed.

Good idea , bad idea ?


----------



## wildwash

Good idea! Real life touring cars do numbers 5-10 reversed but that's with bigger race numbers.


----------



## John74

Don't forget everyone will need to have 600, 590, 580 and 570pi builds ready for round 1 . Just one more Sunday of testing left to go and season 9 will be go go go .


----------



## AndyVee

John74 said:


> Don't forget everyone will need to have 600, 590, 580 and 570pi builds ready for round 1 . Just one more Sunday of testing left to go and season 9 will be go go go .


Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha like I'm going to need anything other than 600 all season. My sides are in orbit! 😊:thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

AndyVee said:


> Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha like I'm going to need anything other than 600 all season. My sides are in orbit! :thumb:


All it takes is to finish 3rd or higher in one race, be ready


----------



## John74

AndyVee said:


> Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha like I'm going to need anything other than 600 all season. My sides are in orbit! 😊:thumb:


You might if you like my latest build , besides you never know what might happen on the last lap of a race.


----------



## wildwash

Could we try out the PI drop system this Sunday on random races just to see how the drops can effect people and stop the same person (John) from winning them all?


----------



## admg1

That's fine by me. 
Will, tom and John can start every race with 570pi


----------



## John74

Just built my 590, 580 and 570 cars so I don't mind trying out the new system. Just keep in mind the shorter the track the less of an effect running lower pi has compared to bigger tracks.


----------



## John74

So what was the feelIng about the new pi system ?


----------



## AndyVee

sorry for dropping out last night, knackered and not feeling quite right.

Hopefully we will get some of the new guys for actual race nights so i will have somebody to race against as i know i won't be getting any faster over teh course of the season.


----------



## wildwash

It's getting close now! I'm excited lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm ready!! Winter break and testing is complete!!


----------



## AndyVee

just found out i need to be in London for 8AM Monday morning, that means i have to stay over on Sunday night. gonna miss the first race.


----------



## VXR.Tom

AndyVee said:


> just found out i need to be in London for 8AM Monday morning, that means i have to stay over on Sunday night. gonna miss the first race.


Take xbox


----------



## wildwash

FTCCnews

*The Build Up To Season 9*

_ "Rules are Rules" says Alan John74 Gow putting a late end to contract signing between Dano and Honda. _


Today we bring you the latest Teams, Cars and Drivers list which this season was surround with such controversy as Constructer Honda tries to get around the rules and resign driver Dano! But first, new rules and regulations to hit the championship:

BTCC boss Alan John74 Gow has refined the PI system to be ballast correct, biased on finishing position from previous race only with immediate effect, great news for many, but surly this will put an end to anyone taking a max points weekend?!

1st place will drop to 570PI

2nd place will drop to 580PI

3rd place will drop to 590PI

Anyone finishing 4th place or lower will start with the full 600PI

This change will surly put more strain on team engineers having much less time to prepare and test set-ups and the race results will lay much more in the hands of the driver and his abilities. Also race three which was typically the full grid reversed will now be a random generated reverse grid race, but combined with the PI drop system things should be much more competitive. Stewards say this is great news as it will stop drivers being able to tactfully secure poll position on race three. On our last issue we announced early talks that Pugsy and Dano signed with the Honda hatch division but while on the winter break the racing committee noticed that this would be an infringement on the rules, it was put to championship owner Alan john74 Gow who had no choice but to confirm "rules are rules" which left drivers feeling frustrated. Following from that this seasons teams are:

Volkswagen, who feel confident signing defending champion Wil and runner up TomTom with key sponsor AMD Miltek providing the mechanic team for the RWD Golf R.

Vauxhall Astra Sign drivers Skillz Tom and Matty in the super practical 4door model, this is a full manufacture team effort so budget should be good.

Honda Hatch division in partnership with Repsol signed Pugsy and after not being able to sign Dano just two weeks before first race, they have had to go big and fortunately Honda some how managed to secure past driver Dean and team mate Stevo.

Scion have made a bold entry this season feeling confident with driver pick Adam and Dano, they are yet to announce sponsor for the full season but rumours are KX Momentum could make a deal after sponsoring test sessions.

Subaru Racing have signed drivers Intraphase and Tank after impressing team owner in winter driver trials, a strong win in the GT car round and Audi R8 round showed Subaru boss that driver intraphase will move the team forwards in their race program.

Kia makes a return after a season away and signs John and Andy they say during the season off they have spent more time improving the trade mark chirp and hope to sell many more 'budgie turbo's' this year.

Fans hope to see a couple more announcements this week from new drivers as there are still 5 open spots! And top teams available such as: Alfa Romeo, Audi, Citroen, Dodge, Ford, Hyundai, Mazda, Peugeot, Renault and Toyota, all offering a racing package that could be very competitive.

The Kia team engineers had some early tuning problems and mechanical gremlins resulting in the team having to start from scratch on the build after complaints from driver John that the car just was not constant in practice sessions, they seem to have found the problem now as they have shown potential to be one of the fastest cars in practise and dominate lap records!

Driver Pugsy may have some concerns over the VW team's tune commenting "I'm noticing a recurring theme that the golf is involved in almost all the accidents in practise sessions" but the loyal Dub fans with their DC caps backwards simply dismiss these concerns and just simply say "because race car"… Pugsy is feeling more comfortable this season than any other, he is holding some of the fastest official lap records for round 1 and round 15, the finale. The car suits him well, but the pressure may be on as team mate Dean has previously been the number one driver for the Honda Hatch division, who will take the preferred pit team this season we wonder?

Round 1 is set to be a real show, official practice laps show you could not only cover the grid with a blanket but actually just a *** paper! 10 cars have all set a time within just 1 second of each other! 3 of those within the same 10th .619 to .672 incredible! Nothing is known for sure about what this championship holds in store for us, except that it's going to be the most epic championship yet!


----------



## AndyVee

VXR.Tom said:


> Take xbox


Funny that I have been. Can't get the Xbox to connect to the stupid hotel WiFi though. Have to sign in using internet explorer and Xbox won't open that until you are connected live... Ahh well will get me some practise time in.


----------



## John74

Loving the write ups Wil 👍


----------



## Tom_the_great

John can you update and such the first post ive sent the link to a few people who may want to join


----------



## wildwash

Maybe at the start of the first page we could have a single classic image of the racing and then a bit more of a recruiting themed post to try and give the viewers something to reel them in. I was thinking of making some Facebook posts and such to bring in some new racers, but page one doesn't scream 'join' as it stands.


----------



## John74

I will update the front page when I get home , maybe borrow a picture or two from the picture thread.


----------



## IntrAphasE

John74 said:


> I will update the front page when I get home , maybe borrow a picture or two from the picture thread.


i will get a few from sunday nights race for you to use john


----------



## wildwash

Much better start to the season compared to last season! But still a lot more contact and people giving up than I like to see. I hope the PI system will pull back the usual winners and give other a real chance but there should be a little less desperation in the moves. If it isn't going to work out, don't crash, back out and try again. It's more fun and you get more out of the championship from it.


----------



## -Jamie-

I have finally got an Xbox one and FM5, How does one get involved in this?


----------



## -Jamie-

Read through the first post, Got a rough idea what car spec i need and the rules.

What sort of power do people run, I see the limit is at 350bhp, In th process of tuning a Focus ST but that is only 300odd at Pi600. Would like to have a relatively competitive car for my first season  

Any tips?


----------



## wildwash

300bhp would be ok, on full 600pi I run 330bhp this season in the golf, last season was 300bhp in the audi. It's often more about getting in all your handling upgrades in and then add the power to get 600pi.

The focus ST isn't a bad car, I preferred the older RS myself.


----------



## VXR.Tom

In the Citroen I used around 290 hp and it was pretty nippy, other cars run best part of 350hp and are still some of the slowest on the grid. As Wil says, make it handle then squeeze everything else in.


----------



## Bertrum

Was great racing last night, especially with Dan in the first race. Sorry again Wil for that "pass". For a second I thought I was Jason Plato. Still a good night's racing and I look forward to Wil's FTCC news round up.


----------



## -Jamie-

I did go down the route off handling first then added power to bring it up to Pi600 so glad I'm on the right track. Might try building an RS as well just to compare the two on lap times.

Gave it a bit of a BTCC style paint job as well which took a bit of time, Nothing too fancy mind you.

Can i get a race number please?

My gamertag is jammie654


----------



## VXR.Tom

-Jamie- said:


> I did go down the route off handling first then added power to bring it up to Pi600 so glad I'm on the right track. Might try building an RS as well just to compare the two on lap times.
> 
> Gave it a bit of a BTCC style paint job as well which took a bit of time, Nothing too fancy mind you.
> 
> Can i get a race number please?
> 
> My gamertag is jammie654


You pick your own number  just make sure it isn't taken.


----------



## IntrAphasE

right so quick heads up pictures will be coming for the first race tonight with race 2 and 3 tomorrow simply because of how frantic the races where theres around 20+ photos for each


----------



## IntrAphasE

The grid for Race 1








Will leading into turn 1








2nd to 10th








Intraphase making a move on dean








John hunting down Will








The Astras running together








And sparks fly 








Which allows TomTom to make a move on Dean








Which he completes








Meanwhile Will and John make contact 








And they go their separate ways while Dean dives down the inside of TomTom 








And makes it stick








And John out drags Will








After a bit off contact Intraphase is mugged by Dean and TomTom








With the battle for the top 5 places settling down the action heats up further down when under pressure from Tank. SkillzTom makes a mistake and catches the curb and shows some rally skills 








And Tank takes the chance to pass








But the next lap SkillzTom gets a good run on to the Hanger Straight and dives up the inside of Tank under braking








And makes it stick 








some nice close racing between SkillzTom and Tank 








And Tank gets past Tom








some 3 wide racing 








And John takes the win in the first race off Season 9 









There was a lot going on if i missed something from the first race let me know roughly when it happened and i will track it down and add it 
Races 2 and 3 from silverstone national will be here tomorrow


----------



## VXR.Tom

Nice


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores folks, did it as a screen shot so may upload properly tomorrow!!


----------



## Bertrum

Nice pics. But there was none of me and Dan's close racing. Lap 7 or something all the way to the end.


----------



## -Jamie-

I've spent all night trying to decide what car I'm going to use, Still not sure LOL!


Built an RS as well but found the ST was quicker even with less power. Not by much per lap but still.

I then built a Gt86 and have spent ages tuning it to where i feel it is pretty good, Slightly oversteer bias but thats how i prefer them. It laps at a very similar pace to the ST, Has the legs on the straights but corners i think the ST just edges it.


Decisions should not be this hard for a bloody game LOL!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Bertrum said:


> Nice pics. But there was none of me and Dan's close racing. Lap 7 or something all the way to the end.


i will track some down tomorrow and add them to the thread 
i am sorry i missed them


----------



## wildwash

-Jamie- said:


> I've spent all night trying to decide what car I'm going to use, Still not sure LOL!
> 
> Built an RS as well but found the ST was quicker even with less power. Not by much per lap but still.
> 
> I then built a Gt86 and have spent ages tuning it to where i feel it is pretty good, Slightly oversteer bias but thats how i prefer them. It laps at a very similar pace to the ST, Has the legs on the straights but corners i think the ST just edges it.
> 
> Decisions should not be this hard for a bloody game LOL!


See if you can get online Thursday night and I will see if I can help you out with your choice.. I would pick a FWD any day of the week. My top 3 not picked so far:
VW sirocco 
Dodge neon
Renault megane

Give them a try, I have a few tunes for them if it would help.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be in attendance on Thursday or through the week, will add you when I'm next on.


----------



## -Jamie-

I'll give the Megane a tune and see how that goes, shiuld really of tried one first since I do actually own one LOL.

The annoying rhd and ****e sound it makes puts me off though haha


----------



## Bertrum

-Jamie- said:


> I'll give the Megane a tune and see how that goes, shiuld really of tried one first since I do actually own one LOL.
> 
> The annoying rhd and ****e sound it makes puts me off though haha


I used the Megane last season. Great car if you set it up right but not the quickest in the straight line. The reason I picked it is because I also own one. Lol


----------



## admg1

Intraphase you missed my sudden dive off the first corner when my controller turned off :lol:

Thanks for doing the photos and thanks to tom for doing the scores :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for the photos Ian, very enjoyable.
Thanks for the scores also Tom.
Gotta try and find some pace out of the Astra for Sunday


----------



## -Jamie-

wildwash said:


> See if you can get online Thursday night and I will see if I can help you out with your choice.. I would pick a FWD any day of the week. My top 3 not picked so far:
> VW sirocco
> Dodge neon
> Renault megane
> 
> Give them a try, I have a few tunes for them if it would help.


Gave the Scirocco a go this morning, forgot how much time goes into a proper tune on them LOL! Quite like it, Quicker than everything else i have tried so far by about 1s. Going to give the Megane a try next then tweak the setups i have.

I should have decided by tonight what I'm going to finally use LOL!

Edit: So I've cut 2-3s a lap with the Scirocco over the ST/RS/GT86, Need to build a Megane now haha!


----------



## -Jamie-

New team and late comers to this season, No-Name Racing were spotted this week testing their potential car for the season, A 2013 Focus ST.






This was believed to be the chosen car for their coming challenge for the season but at the end of the day their number one driver was also spotted out doing some test laps in a Scirocco R cup car which has been used by the team in their VLN campaign on the famous Nordschleife, The 'Rocco was sporting a plain paint job with no sponsor decals so it remains unclear what the team was upto with this race car. We did manage to get a few words from the driver who told us that the Volkswagen was a quicker car in regards to lap times but it was also harder to extract the performance compared to the ST.



A team press statement in relation to this season is due to be released later today


----------



## -Jamie-

*No-Name Racing Press Release*​
What has been a tough few days for the team in trying to decide what car we wanted to run for this season so that we can at least try to be competitive, We have finally came to a decision on what Racecar we are going to use. Having raced this car extensively over the past few seasons of VLN and having several race wins and points we have decided to go with the Scirocco R Cup car. Using our knowledge learnt from several years racing at the Nurburgring we were able to quickly get a good base setup on this car that looks to be competitive this season. Chassis wise the setups are very, very similar and the main difference between out BTCC car and our VLN car is power output and the different ballast setups that are mandatory in BTCC.

Our driver, -Jamie- has extensive experience in this car and has had many successful finishes including podiums in VLN with it so we hope that he can get us up there with the more experienced teams that are in BTCC. We had originally planned to go with the Focus ST but several issues arose during practice sessions and we struggled to get the car setup to work for our driver.

We won't really know if this was a good choice until our first race where we will be able to see how our race pace compares to the more established teams and drivers on the grid but from testing at Catalunya our lap times look competitive but time will tell.

Allow us to introduce the No.93 Scirocco









All eyes were on us during practice

​


----------



## VXR.Tom

Good choice mate


----------



## -Jamie-

It docent have as much power as anything else i built, Only around 270bhp but with it being lighter i haven't really noticed or though it was lacking. Look forward to actually getting on with some of you lot to see how good or bad my setup actually is LOL!


----------



## Bertrum

The rear wing! Always makes me laugh seeing that on the scirocco. So far back!


----------



## John74

I was going to be racing the rocco this season if I was running solo , good choice of car.


----------



## stevobeavo

What's going on with the pi system? We going back to the old way?


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be on for some testing tonight


----------



## IntrAphasE

Woo hoo my replacement router has turned up so I should be about


----------



## VXR.Tom

IntrAphasE said:


> Woo hoo my replacement router has turned up so I should be about


I thought it was Steve with the router issues not you


----------



## IntrAphasE

My router packed up Tuesday hence the lack off photos


----------



## stevobeavo

My problem was sky not letting my Xbox connect. All seems to be sorted noe and I'm hoping for a good race Sunday, maybe only a few crashes


----------



## IntrAphasE

Mine just died and wouldn't power on


----------



## wildwash

The old PI system was too soft. 


Jamie, few of us will be online tonight for Thursday practice. Think you might make it on? We can do a couple of qualifying and race start procedures if you like so you get an idea what's going on.


----------



## IntrAphasE

wildwash said:


> The old PI system was too soft.
> 
> Jamie, few of us will be online tonight for Thursday practice. Think you might make it on? We can do a couple of qualifying and race start procedures if you like so you get an idea what's going on.


What time you be on


----------



## wildwash

From around 6-7 till 9-10 I guess not sure what time everyone gets back from work, but they will join as we go.


----------



## -Jamie-

Yeah i should be about to join you guys tonight.

I still need to do some different tune settings for the various Pi restrictions though but ill try sort some of them at some point this afternoon


----------



## VXR.Tom

-Jamie- said:


> Yeah i should be about to join you guys tonight.
> 
> I still need to do some different tune settings for the various Pi restrictions though but ill try sort some of them at some point this afternoon


By the sounds of it you won't need them till at least next week so wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## -Jamie-

Quickly done a few different tunes on it, Mainly more weight or less power to get it to the Pi Levels needed. Also tried another 600 tun with more weight but with an extra 30bhp onto of what it has now so want to test that out, Done a few laps and it seems to be very similar. Bit more straight line pace but offset with slightly lower cornering speed.


Guess ill find out tonight if any of my tunes are going to be competitive though LOL!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Jamie if you want to add me its intraphaseone and Mr Tub i will be on from 6


----------



## IntrAphasE

Right so here are race 2's pictures 
unfortunately i can't remember what was going on in them so just enjoy them for what they are







































































































































































































and a couple more from race 1




























What i will ask is after the race would you try to tell me what lap you had something interesting happen like a good overtake ect and i will make a note off it so i can find them easier


----------



## VXR.Tom

Thanks Ian!!


----------



## IntrAphasE

VXR.Tom said:


> Thanks Ian!!


Your welcome tom now be a good boy and let me beat you lol


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the photos Ian :thumb:


----------



## -Jamie-

Tonight has certainly highlighted some issues with my setup on the Rocco, Mainly straight line pace LOL


Good races, Nice to actually get on and see what the sort of pace is for this


----------



## Bertrum

You did alright buddy, good clean racing. And you're not too far back. The guys racing tonight, except from me, are the really fast guys.


----------



## stevobeavo

Bertrum said:


> You did alright buddy, good clean racing. And you're not too far back. The guys racing tonight, except from me, are the really fast guys.


But I wasn't racing.... :lol:

Jamie I've send you a friend request, if I'm behind you be scared, my nickname is the ginger wreaking ball


----------



## wildwash

stevobeavo said:


> But I wasn't racing....


What a shocker! Haha


----------



## DAN019780

stevobeavo said:


> But I wasn't racing.... :lol:
> 
> Jamie I've send you a friend request, if I'm behind you be scared, my nickname is the ginger wreaking ball


None of that this season please you nearly bankrupted me last season lol i cant afford any more rear bumpers


----------



## stevobeavo

Haha. I'm doing every other race this season. Gives people time to save up for repairs


----------



## VXR.Tom

stevobeavo said:


> Haha. I'm doing every other race this season. Gives people time to save up for repairs


Why only every other?


----------



## Bertrum

Steve you and we all know you won't do every other race. Lol.


----------



## stevobeavo

Just family stuff happens Sunday evening, meals, get tigethers etc.


----------



## John74

Just to confirm we will be going back to the old pi drop and race 3 reverse grid system from Sunday , so it will be me racing with 580pi and Dean with 590pi if someone can make sure Dean knows. Everyone else will be 600pi.


----------



## wildwash

Guess it's one of the usual lot to win the championship then.


----------



## Matty03g

Thanks for letting us know John. 
I still think that it needs to be a little harsher maybe what Adam suggested 1st 570, 2nd 580pi, 3rd 590 ......


----------



## IntrAphasE

Matty03g said:


> Thanks for letting us know John.
> I still think that it needs to be a little harsher maybe what Adam suggested 1st 570, 2nd 580pi, 3rd 590 ......


I agree with that Matty top 3 would help with mixing it up a little bit more


----------



## DAN019780

I agree also pi for top 3 would be good


----------



## Tom_the_great

Needs to be alot harsher...

The reason why we looked at changing it, was because it didnt work why go back ?


----------



## John74

Not been looking at this thread since I posted the other day, had a right week so been in a foul mood .

Will hold a vote in the lobby , keep new system or go back to the old. Seems fairest way to do it .


----------



## Alfieharley1

How quick is it to build a car up for tonight's race? I've decided Im going Renault, only had a quick go on my Forza so I'll be complete and utter dog lol


----------



## wildwash

Joining? What's you gamer tag?

Jammie are you on tonight?


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm just going on the Xbox now 2 mins it's SGT KIng I uk


----------



## wildwash

We start at 8:10 FYI


----------



## Alfieharley1

Yeah I know had to put te kids bed. I'm still needing to create a car


----------



## wildwash

Honestly wasn't a great nights racing for me. Yeah there was some good racing, but also some fricking awful driving. I get that Tank was having some issues with brakes tonight, maybe that's something intraphase can help him with? Less caster/adjust the bias.. But an excuse of "you broke early" when going into the first corner on lap one? The ONLY person who shouldn't brake early is the guy in first place. Everyone else had to brake early.. It's what happens when we are all bunched up! And again later on at the catalunya corner was an accident.

Maybe I got snobby racing in my Thursday league but I didn't expect to be taken out when battling for 2nd by a car cutting the track bouncing over the grass into my door. I enjoy the good racing we all have but I mentioned before not going for moves that just won't stick... This is why we end up with people pulled off the track sulking.

Hopefully next week will be some better racing. With a little less track cutting than last season at Indy.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Not sure who or which incident Will is talking about but apologies for our coming together, I thought I'd given you plenty of room round the 2nd part of the right hander. 

Steve no hard feelings about race one i tend to break early, slow in fast out and all that ... May have caught you off guard and nothing stops the wrecking ball :lol:

In other news it has been announced in a short statement by the MSA/FIA that skills tom no longer has a racing license...it has not been confirmed why or for how long the driver will be unable to race. However the driver was overheard during an altercation with the press saying "it's tough at the top and there's no point constantly coming last, I'm off t'pub..."


----------



## -Jamie-

Apologies i didn't make it on tonight guys, Totally forgot i was away at my best mates this weekend, Hoped i would of been home sharp but ended out going out for dinner.


----------



## stevobeavo

Sorry tom. I wasn't expecting you to brake there, but then our cars did have a 2 second difference in lap times so should have accounted for that in cornering and braking. For me it seemed like a minor tap but gave me 100% aero and 60% front left suspension and brake damage.


----------



## wildwash

Tom_the_great said:


> Not sure who or which incident Will is talking about but apologies for our coming together, I thought I'd given you plenty of room round the 2nd part of the right hander.
> 
> In other news it has been announced in a short statement by the MSA/FIA that skills tom no longer has a racing license...it has not been confirmed why or for how long the driver will be unable to race. However the driver was overheard during an altercation with the press saying "it's tough at the top and there's no point constantly coming last, I'm off t'pub..."


You gave me plenty of room Tom, the accident wasn't your fault. I got on the kerb and lost the car.

Gutted about your racing licence Tom, hope you come back to racing soon. Is the trouble that you get knocked off the track or that there is pressure to not knock people of the track?


----------



## Matty03g

Team Astra are in shambles this morning by the news that driver skillz Tom has no longer got a licence.
Teammate matty03g was seen "very upset" with his head in his hands at the team practise session this morning. 
Team Astra are looking into all avenues to get to bottom of this.


----------



## Tom_the_great

wildwash said:


> You gave me plenty of room Tom, the accident wasn't your fault. I got on the kerb and lost the car.
> 
> Gutted about your racing licence Tom, hope you come back to racing soon. Is the trouble that you get knocked off the track or that there is pressure to not knock people of the track?


Neither to be honest mate, I don't mind too much about getting knocked off at the time yes its fustrating but with everything at home, I just pull off and start again next race. I really enjoyed chasing adam/matty and get a good buzz from close racing, regardless of the final finishing position.

Tbh i've raced for some time and think I need a break might make the odd apparance, as you said last night when you ended up at the back along the lines of why continue to make up 1 place if your lucky at which point ian slowed down for you, well thats my feeling now every race and it never used to be so its like 3-4 hours of depression mixed in with good banter.



Matty03g said:


> Team Astra are in shambles this morning by the news that driver skillz Tom has no longer got a licence.
> Teammate matty03g was seen "very upset" with his head in his hands at the team practise session this morning.
> Team Astra are looking into all avenues to get to bottom of this.


As I said on whatsapp mate, normally id stick it out but just really not feeling it, feel crappy leaving you in the  maybe a few weeks off will do me some good !:tumbleweed:


----------



## admg1

I apologise for the move I did on will. Yes I was on the grass but only because I was actually trying to avoid hitting you. I had more speed coming up to the corner and saw you out wide so I tried to nip up your inside. I realised I made a bad decision so went up on the grass which meant I didn't have full control. I really didn't mean to hit you and on the whole I don't cut corners. It was a genuine mistake which I'll try not to do again.

I also had 2 of my races ruined last night. One from where John was hit from behind which resulted in him knocking me off the track. I went from 4th to 10th I think. 
The second time was when either tom or will got spun out and I tried to avoid them coming across the track and ended up in the barrier, which meant I had to pit and be last.

These things happen at the end of the day. I made a mistake and so did others last night. We're only human after all.


----------



## wildwash

I saved the replay so I could check but didn't get round to it yet, if that was the case admg then that's fine. And very understandable, I took a wide line in to get the switchback on Tomtom, if you see my upload I looked back to check where you were but didn't look again after the turn before the incident, I just went by what a saw at the time, it all happens so fast. I saw the upload clip of John getting hit and then hitting you, that one really sucked! Then on the third race where I spun out infront of so many cars I feel bad for, it was my own error getting two wheels on the kerb and just lost the car. Did look like some great racing was had, I think I just missed out on the good battles last night.

Maybe Alfred can run in the Astra to keep the team alive? 
Then run as a team of three when Skillz can.


----------



## stevobeavo

For me, in race 1 I think I was trying to hard to win or at least do well. When I pulled up next to tom I just thought sod it, I'm not here to win just to have fun. 

Race 2 had great fun with john and Wil until I missed a gear change. Then had a good few laps with the guts behind before I clipped the kerb and went onto the grass. I let everyone pasted before rejoining.

Race 3 I was messung about with TomTom. Then slowed up to let dean gain a place and hold off a few cars from behind. When I got pushed off the track a poodled round by myself until the last lap and pulled over letting people actually racing and extra position.

All in all when I didnt take things seriously I actually drove a lot better.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tom_the_great said:


> "it's tough at the top and there's no point constantly coming last, I'm off t'pub..."


I will join you at the pub on Friday


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores on the doors:

Round 1 (again - back on laptop now) :



Round 2 :



Total Points & Teams:


----------



## DAN019780

Thx for scores tom, so john ( race 1 )& dean (race 3) both come 3rd with 570pi so get penalised by being given 590pi for the next race ??


----------



## VXR.Tom

John has a full 600 for start of next week.


----------



## DAN019780

What i mean is if you win you get 570pi if you then come 3rd with 570pi in the next race you get 590pi which doesnt seem fair to me beginning to wish i voted different


----------



## stevobeavo

And he's quick round Indy!!


----------



## John74

Can go faster in the astra 😉


----------



## -Jamie-

Whats a rough idea of a fast time round Indy as a reference to see if my tune is going the right way?


----------



## Tom_the_great

-Jamie- said:


> Whats a rough idea of a fast time round Indy as a reference to see if my tune is going the right way?


check the leader boards (friends section) anything in the 1.33's is a good time I think mate but thats the front runners so a second or so slower isnt a huge deal !


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Can go faster in the astra 😉


What time did you get in the Astra John and was it the 2l engine. I've managed a 1.33.8 so far. Just asking as your build may be better. 
Thanks for the scores tom👍


----------



## John74

1:33.3 forgot to take picture

Standard engine not the swap but it may have been a one off as can't get below 133.5 now lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

Right picture time Catalunya Grand Prix Race 1

The Grid









Will gets a fantastic launch and gets passed Intra in the first corner









TomTom, John and Pugsy go 3 wide 









Hard fought battles 









Intra slips into Wills slipstream as they start to open a gap 









Admg and SkillzTom side by side









Plenty of battles as Will leads Intra into the final corner









John leading a train of cars on to the start/finish straight









Admg and Dano side by side as Stevo gets a wheel on to the sticky stuff









Dean leads TomTom as John, Pugsy and Tank follow closely behind









Tank makes a move on Pugsy and Dean









Shortly after Pugsy misses his braking point and runs it out onto the grass while Dano and Admg take advantage off the mistake 









SkillzTom, Matty and stevo fighting hard 









Matty gets some air leaving him on two wheels 









By lap 7 Intras been opening the gap to Will and John 









Pugsy leads the two scions a golf and a brz 









Team mates Admg and Dano side by side 









And Intra taking the checkered flag For the 1st time since his return 









Race 2 And 3 to follow soon


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the photos Ian :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Okay guys I've now got a 600 car it's a rs250 Megana I've decided on  ...
Do I need to buy another 3 meganes to do the 570,580 & 590pi thanks in advance 

Apologises on not joining last week it flung me out as I need to do the sync races to join online mode pfffff


----------



## admg1

No you don't need to buy another 3 meganes.
Just change your tune to suit what pi you need, like remove power or add weight


----------



## Alfieharley1

admg1 said:


> No you don't need to buy another 3 meganes.
> Just change your tune to suit what pi you need, like remove power or add weight


Wicked thank you not that I'll ever finish in the top 3 lol. So im guessing I save the 600 now and then tune it again and save that for 590 etc. I'll give it ago.
Also need to read on the rules


----------



## admg1

Alfieharley1 said:


> Wicked thank you not that I'll ever finish in the top 3 lol. So im guessing I save the 600 now and then tune it again and save that for 590 etc. I'll give it ago.
> Also need to read on the rules


Yeah exactly that.
Save your 600 tune then play about with taking off power or adding weight and see what you find quickest and then save that tune as well


----------



## Bertrum

Nice Photos Intraphase


----------



## wildwash

Thanks for the scores Tomtom

And the pictures intraphase!

Dano, I think you are right about the PI drop, I'd does seem odd that you might be 570 from winning previous race and come 3rd to now become 590pi.

In my opinion the current PI system is so close to perfect. The change I am screaming for is we only get back 10pi at a time for 4th back.

Same drops as we have, but once dropped you get the PI back slower. Me dropping 20pi dropped me back to 7th and intraphase taking 30drop basically came last.. Only reason he didn't is Steve wanted poll the next race haha! The system is so close.


----------



## -Jamie-

Shall we be having a Thursday practice again this week?


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm working mate! I won't be on till Sunday.


----------



## Bertrum

I'll be on sometime during the day today (thurs) for a practice. But due to lack of free time this week's race is very much turn up hope for the best.


----------



## John74

I might be on over the weekend , got to much to do as always.


----------



## -Jamie-

I haven't done any practice for this nor have i properly tested a setup for it, Going to be very much turn up and hope for the best LOL!


----------



## AndyVee

News from the paddock. KIA driver Andy Vee has handed in his resignation. We go over to our life reporter on the scene.

Rptr " So Andy, why did you quit?"

Andy "well in all honesty I haven't been competitive, the team have tried everything, new cars, different areo packages to no avail. I guess there's only so long you can face 2 hours of practise laps whilst awaiting to be lapped by other driver you can take before you realise there are more productive ways to spend you days."

Rptr "so you think that's it then. Full retirement?

Andy " never say never, and who knows if the grid expands with some new blood who need some assistance or somebody to race whilst they get up to speed I may well come back if there is a need for slower racers to keep people interested. Racing is in my blood and I would hate to stay away from racing, maybe I will turn up in a lower tier league or drive when there is sickness, but I really do feel my time of week in and out racing is at an end."

Rptr " well that was Andy Vee handing back his keys. It was surprising he managed to keep the sponsors he had over recent seasons. Will we see him back on the track at this level? Looking at the current skill levels of players I think sadly not but stranger things happen in racing."


----------



## IntrAphasE

My apologies for the lag tonight hope it won't be happening again


----------



## John74

Sad news for Team Kia 😞


----------



## admg1

It's a shame to hear that Andy. Hopefully you have a change of heart and come back soon


----------



## DAN019780

Sorry to hear that Andy


----------



## wildwash

Sad news Andy, maybe have the big return for retro touring cars C class.


----------



## -Jamie-

Practice tonight? Properly struggling with a decent setup for this


----------



## Tom_the_great

I will be around, from 5 ish till around 7:20 as im playing football. however could be playing worms or gta also depends on who else is about.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I will be about tonight!


----------



## wildwash

I need to run some laps tonight for sure!


----------



## stevobeavo

I may pop on. There more time toshave off I'm sure of it


----------



## Farquhar

What are your gamertags guys?


----------



## VXR.Tom

TomTom030790


----------



## Farquhar

Mine is "McQueen1977"


----------



## John74

Hopefully I will get time to jump on Saturday night or just before racing Sunday.


----------



## -Jamie-

Im currently sitting around the 1.04 mark, Might be able to get into the high 03's with more practice/ tweaks but i like how its setup just now, Relatively easy to put in consistent laps

Hopefully I'm not as far off the pace this weekend


----------



## Matty03g

-Jamie- said:


> Im currently sitting around the 1.04 mark, Might be able to get into the high 03's with more practice/ tweaks but i like how its setup just now, Relatively easy to put in consistent laps
> 
> Hopefully I'm not as far off the pace this weekend


My best lap is a 103.3 I think so far mate


----------



## DAN019780

The car that stays clean will win this week iam expecting a few crunches


----------



## wildwash

I am runing 3.5's with my 570 tune, not sure my 600 gets me much quicker.. But I think Dano is right, the people who make to the end with a straight car will win lol


----------



## John74

Did the points get posted from last Sunday or have I managed to miss them ?


----------



## Bertrum

Haven't run a single lap on this week's track yet. Not expecting to make it full distance. Lol


----------



## John74

Your not the only one .


----------



## admg1

I haven't done a lap either


----------



## stevobeavo

I've done about 10 or so....only one was clean lol.


----------



## Matty03g

Had a little test with will , John and skillz and we spent most of our time in the pits lol


----------



## John74

And that pit lane entry is evil


----------



## -Jamie-

Im hoping for a big pile up so i can cruise past tonight LOL!


----------



## Bertrum

Bet365 have placed odds on a first corner pile up of 1.00000000009.


----------



## stevobeavo

Bertrum said:


> Bet365 have placed odds on a first corner pile up of 1.00000000009.


Haha, they know us too well.

Did anyone save the replays?


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> Haha, they know us too well.
> 
> Did anyone save the replays?


Yeah I got all 3 saved fingers crossed they are not corrupt so hopefully can sit down and get pictures when I get car back from its mot roll on xb1 screenshots will be a damn sight easier


----------



## stevobeavo

IntrAphasE said:


> Yeah I got all 3 saved fingers crossed they are not corrupt so hopefully can sit down and get pictures when I get car back from its mot roll on xb1 screenshots will be a damn sight easier


Cheers mate. Could you share them please. I want to watch all the carnage lol


----------



## IntrAphasE

stevobeavo said:


> Cheers mate. Could you share them please. I want to watch all the carnage lol


Soon as I'm home I will get them shared


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores for round 3 and 4! :


----------



## John74

Next Sunday Spa the most famous race on the Detailing World BTCC calendar

Forza 5 BTCC, Season 7, Round 8, Race 1:


----------



## -Jamie-

I'm just glad I have some points on the board now LOL

I'm working away all week so won't be home til Saturday night, Hopefully I can piece together a decent setup for Spa, I dont think I will benefit from first corner pileups again, saying that La Source may be tricky with us all barelling in to it


----------



## -Jamie-

Scrap that, Im now working away til Monday so ill be missing this round.

Annoyed, Spa is one of my favourites!


----------



## VXR.Tom

-Jamie- said:


> Scrap that, Im now working away til Monday so ill be missing this round.
> 
> Annoyed, Spa is one of my favourites!


Take xbox with you


----------



## -Jamie-

I wish I did bring it, decent sized tv and I can get WiFi in my room


----------



## John74

Hopefully I might get some time to do some testing before tonight's racing.


----------



## VXR.Tom

I'm unsure as to whether I will be on for the start. Will try and keep you up to date.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tank you're also on 580 pi. Will correct later.


----------



## John74

That was some of the closet racing yet this season , very good fun 😊


----------



## -Jamie-

I've decided that the Scirocco is ****e on anything other than the tighter tracks with more corners LOL


----------



## wildwash

That track was a very different strategy to most, sure the scirocco will do you right next race.

I enjoyed the racing last night. I sadly got left with a feeling of guilt when we restarted for me on race three, I didn't really mind being out and the restart rule was 3 or more cars before lap 3.. I'm sure is have taken a few more out as you came round to find me upside down on the track but I didn't justify a restart. Then I felt guilty as some people didn't get as good of a start for the whole race and felt I didn't really have the right to fight for position.. Except for against John (he needs slowing down) 

All in all I still think it was a decent nights racing and looking forward to more of them.


----------



## -Jamie-

I still enjoy it even if I'm not in the pack, its not the driving but more the tuning side that gives me issues.

I did try two different 600 setups, One which had almost 330bhp and less tyre width and that seemed to be a bit quicker that the one with less power but more grip.

Never mind, It was the same at Indy where the more powerful straightline stuff pulled and pulled. Looking forward to this round even though i detest Sebring but it has plenty corners LOL


----------



## IntrAphasE

Its up to you Jamie but I'm happy to help a touch with tuning if you want I could do a Rocco tune for you to try out and put it on my storefront for you and if you like it I will go through the tune with you


----------



## -Jamie-

Yeah sounds like an idea, Even just to see how someone else would tune it. Ive tried various power/grip setups and it doesnt change that much in regards to lap times.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Just DM me with how you like your brakes set up and I will let you know when its done I'm a much better rwd tuner though so keep that in mind if you want my brz tune for last night will be on my storefront


----------



## -Jamie-

Tend to run them around 120% and biased to the rear, 60% or so to the rear I'm sure i found the best for the Scirrocco


----------



## IntrAphasE

OK Jamie I should be on around 7 so will sort it out then


----------



## -Jamie-

Cheers mate 

I'll stick my setup on my storefront as well if you want to have a look and see how i have it setup, Might get a better idea what I'm doing wrong LOL!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Firstly correct scores from round 5 :



Then round 6 :


----------



## John74

That's funny , last weekend Wil and me had great battles every race and end up scoring the same points for the round.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Where to begin......

Sorry Dan, sorry Dan again, sorry Wil, sorry Adam.

What a horror story tonight was.


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Where to begin......
> 
> Sorry Dan, sorry Dan again, sorry Wil, sorry Adam.
> 
> What a horror story tonight was.


Haha one of those nights mate


----------



## wildwash

The trouble with that race for me was having to go so slow round the final turn, just meant I couldn't enjoy any wheel to wheel racing. i was fast round the rest of the track and then in the way round the final turn or left behind, the people who shared an average lap time with me clashed as they would be in my way round most the track and then I would be in the way at the end.. It wasn't very fun.


----------



## VXR.Tom

That's the issue I had chasing Dan in race 1, was hounding him all the way round the lap then losing loads of time in final turn. Then to top it off up took him out twice.


----------



## wildwash

I'm looking forward to next weeks race, it might be a disaster or it might be amazing.


----------



## John74

I'm not looking forward to it 😐


----------



## John74

In fact looking at the calendar I'm not looking forward to the next 3 rounds 😐


----------



## wildwash

Bathurst and the Alps oh em gee!! I love them, power and downforce for the win!



the golf will kill me round Bathurst


----------



## John74

Having a little clear out on YouTube and re-uploading the Detailing World BTCC videos and my other gaming videos to my new John74 channel which hopefully can be found here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIJF8NF3cXaNxzTXygAiQpA/feed

I want to start doing the BTCC videos again but looks like i have bust my elgato capture device so soon as i have some spare cash i will get another one sorted and get cracking on a few.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Did you use the hammer?


----------



## John74

Trying to find one big enough 😁


----------



## -Jamie-

Apologies i missed this round, Been sent off for another 4 weeks work with the agency so likely to miss all of March, Shame as they are some of my preferred tracks


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores chaps:


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the scores tom :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

Cheers tom



:wave:


----------



## John74

I know it's not our BTCC but just testing settings with the new elgato game capture device.

Group B Monsters: 




Hopefully BTCC videos will be back soon as I have sorted how to get the best results.


----------



## John74

Forza 5 BTCC, Season 9, Round 3, Race 1: 




Like , subscribe , share . My new John74 YouTube channel


----------



## admg1

Great video john :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Great video John, Deans lag moment still scares me!!


----------



## tightlines

nice video, i wish when i played on line they all behaved like you lot do instead of ramming people out the way


----------



## John74

I race by the old saying " to finish 1st , first you must finish "


----------



## stevobeavo

tightlines said:


> nice video, i wish when i played on line they all behaved like you lot do instead of ramming people out the way


We do have our moments lol.


----------



## DAN019780

stevobeavo said:


> We do have our moments lol.


Really ive never noticed lol


----------



## stevobeavo

I had some really good racing last night. Few good laps racing with Wil and later on with intraphase. One of the scions kept me honest for most of the second race too.


----------



## wildwash

I didn't enjoy it much in the end, race one just watched my first place finish drive away for nothing, second and third race the PI drop just sucked and I think I span once in both races. Bring on Bathurst without all the 'legal' track cutting lol


----------



## stevobeavo

Race 1 from Sunday.

The two rwd golf's rocket away from the start


Wil takes a early lead with tom tom coming from the mid pack into second


Tom Tom brakes a bit late allowing myself to take the inside line into second 

The rest of the field making it safely through the first corner



Wil sliding, me tripodding and tom tom surprisingly not spinning!

Matty gets the run on tom tom and moves into 3rd 

John becomes the first casualty of the infamous turn 2 tyres 


Which dropped him back to last


Tom Tom having trouble with the rear end of his car


Intraphase runs into the back of dano 


Which forces him into the wall at the final turn


Wil driving defensive so I try the switch back


But vtec failed me and VAG turbo pulled a clear lead


Mean while further back Intraphase was going slowly due to his shunt, Dean was caught of guard and clipped his rear end


Causing him to spin sideways into the start of the pit wall


Tom Tom catching the kerb at turn 2, send in him sideways


Up front Wil catches the inside kerb at turn 4 launching his car up on 2 wheels


This allows Matty up into 2nd


John making up places from his earlier set back


'he who brakes last, brakes hard' Wil gets a place back by stamping on the anchors into the first turn


Adam doing a Wil while chasing John


Tom Tom passing Dean as he tries to recover from his spin.


And on his Way to catch John. ...before spinning again which unfortunately the cameras didn't capture


Dano still racing despite damaged car


Matty and Adam were close all race. Matty held on to take 3rd


Wil came home in 2nd, doing a great job of taming the tail happy golf


And myself taking my first win of the season


----------



## John74

Watching intraphase getting punted into the pit lane was quite a spectacular sight


----------



## wildwash

Really decent pictures, thanks Steve.


----------



## wildwash

Happy birthday intraphase (assuming Facebook is correct telling me it's today)


----------



## DAN019780

If so happy birthday Ian


----------



## John74

It was indeed


----------



## IntrAphasE

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys


----------



## stevobeavo

IntrAphasE said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys


I think dean thought it was your birthday on Sunday seeing as he gave you birthday bumps haha.

Late happy birthday mate.


----------



## admg1

A late happy birthday from me as well


----------



## John74

Just to remind everyone tonight's track has a side by side grid with pole position on the left. It's a very tight grid so try and take it a bit easy into the first corner.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Round 8:



Round 9:



Totals:


----------



## DAN019780

Thx for the scores tom and i got pole round 9


----------



## VXR.Tom

DAN019780 said:


> Thx for the scores tom and i got pole round 9


Shows how sober I was! Will change now.x


----------



## wildwash

Team DUI takes back the constructors, but with already 3x 0 scores for Ian to drop against team DUI scoring at every event I think they will bounce back hard when drop scores come in!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Sorted Dan.


----------



## DAN019780

VXR.Tom said:


> Sorted Dan.


Thxs tom i need all the points i can get


----------



## Bertrum

wildwash said:


> Team DUI takes back the constructors, but with already 3x 0 scores for Ian to drop against team DUI scoring at every event I think they will bounce back hard when drop scores come in!


Should be my last missed round too.


----------



## stevobeavo

Cheers Tom. It's amazing what I can do when I bother turning up lol.


----------



## John74

Good news and bad news.

Good news for you lot is that I'm working this Sunday so won't be racing . 

Bad news is that this Sundays track is the worse track of the season for the Kia so I wasn't expecting to do any good anyway. So a good one for me to be missing.


----------



## wildwash

Just watched the final race replay, still not sure how I didn't crash out in that huge slide! 

Watched intraphase's drive from the rear after getting caught on the wrong side of a car that couldn't turn lol, what a drive though! Really patient and calculated, seemed like every pass had been thought out. It was really good watching. Even when dealing with some very fair but defensive driving. In the past have seen shocking dives that end with a crash but not any more, good work.


----------



## stevobeavo

Did look like a heroic drift from the replay.


----------



## Bertrum

Whose car couldn't turn? Not mine surely.... Lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hi all,

See link for photo's from BTCC Media day :car:

BTCC Media Day Photos

Tom.


----------



## wildwash

Right guys. Just so it's official-ish

Tonight is postponed. Many people can't make it for one reason or another (hope all is ok John) so no racing tonight.


----------



## stevobeavo

Pictures and videos from race one at yas marina which provided a great night racing.



Tom makes a rocket start from pole in the golf and so does Wil from 5th







[/url]

Wil makes it up to 2nd before the first corner


Adam goes wide through the twisties and Ian drives for the gap 


The two have a coming together 


Which causes Adam to spin and allows myself to slip between the 2 and into 4th


Tom pulls a lead as John hunts down the pi handicapped Wil


Cold rear tyres still for the subaru


Wil goes wide and John pounces, but fails to out drag the golf


Myself closing up on John


Late braking for a sniff of kia pipes.


John gets a run on the golf of Wil 


And this time makes it stick going into the first corner


Both golf's under pressure


Tom clips a kerb sending the golf into a power slide


Wil defending well and pushing me to the outside on the fast right handers


After getting pasted Wil John and me go tom hunting


Adam recovering from his earlier spin hunts Ian down


Uses the scions blistering straight line speed passes ian and makes it stick going into the first corner


Wil getting caught out under braking and gives me a bump


John now passes tom for the lead


Wil getting caught by the rresurgent Adam 


Another slide from tom allows me to get past and chase John


Wil goes wide and Adam sneaks through

The start of some great racing


A dive up the inside


But John gets it back on the straight and leads into the first corners.


Ian closing in on Wil


A late dive on the brakes at the last corner and I'm through


John trying to come back on the inside as we hurtle to the first corner 


But there wasn't room......just


Wil keeping ian at bay


Until he hit a kerb, sending him flying


And then into a spin 


At the same time the other golf had a little spin 


John crossing the line second 

And myself crossing the line in first 


And some videos































a few more videos to come.

NEW VIDEOS


----------



## wildwash

Great pictures, says the videos are private though?


----------



## stevobeavo

I'll change the setting later tonight on the laptop. Appears I can't do it from my phone or tablet! There properly on my Xbox feed though.


----------



## John74

Great pictures and video clips from some good close racing.


----------



## John74

Scores ?


----------



## Matty03g

John74 said:


> Scores ?


Last week 
Matty - max points 😏 no pi drop


----------



## IntrAphasE

In your dreams matt


----------



## admg1

I don't think I should have a pi drop either. I can't remember where I finished in the last race


----------



## IntrAphasE

I think it might well be a 2nd or 3rd in the last one for you admg


----------



## VXR.Tom

Steve 570
Adam 580
Me 590 
Marty 590

Trying to get laptop to turn on for scores


----------



## IntrAphasE

Tom what's it doing just no power or is it not running through the bios post


----------



## VXR.Tom

Sometimes it's perfect, other times it says the hard drive is broken. Other days it just doesn't turn on at all.


----------



## IntrAphasE

Bios is corrupted by the sound off it


----------



## Tom_the_great

Too much porn, likely suspect ..


----------



## IntrAphasE

Pm me the details of it and will track down a bios and a guide for you to do it


----------



## VXR.Tom

Will sort out dropped scores when I do tonights results.


----------



## -Jamie-

My internet has properly **** itself now


----------



## John74

Thought it might have


----------



## VXR.Tom

Round 12 scores and also total scores after 1 dropped round (John are we only dropping 4 as stated on first page?)


----------



## IntrAphasE

Thanks Tom


----------



## John74

10 out of 15 rounds to count this season


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores are done, did them in work so had to screen shot off my phone.


----------



## wildwash

I had a really good race last night, race one getting ‘accidentally’ turned around by john was exciting, cant believe everyone got passed me without a big crash! It was then great trying to work my way back up front, specially the battle I then had with Dean. I caught him no problem but then he found his rhythm and didn’t have enough to pass, I had to just shadow him for a bit looking for where my advantage would be, then my chance came as he ran wide off the track. I thought I was just going to drive away but Dean is a much better chaser than leader and he stuck to me like glue for a good few laps. 

Race two was just incredible! Out of 16 racing laps dean and I were bumper to bumper or mirror to mirror for at least 13 laps! I couldn’t believe it when on the last lap I ran wide of the high speed kink just before the corkscrew, lost all my speed and let him take second place from me. Argh!!

I love this racing league! The good clean racing you can have, the cars are all the same regulations and the race format with the reverse grid is just fun, would be great to have a few more numbers racing as it was a small grid last night but still brilliant racing.

Great time for people to think about getting involved as testing a tuning for next season is soon to begin; Retro Touring Cars will be sweet!


----------



## VXR.Tom

I can echo Wil's thoughts on the racing, had to push harder than I wanted to keep Matty at bay, then made it hard for myself in race two by having quite a big moment! Then was pursued by Wil all of race three, who did an excellent job of fending off the chasing pack for me.

Scores after 14/15 rounds.


----------



## stevobeavo

What's the full car list for the retro session. I'll be the third driver for a team again, thinking the slower drivers (although most are pretty even this year) and if they want do some chassis work for them.


----------



## wildwash

Myself and Tomtom will be signing up with Skillz and creating team 'Three Amigos Racing' we may start each nights racing with a bottle of Amigos thanks to our new sponser. 

Intraphase is hoping to sign a team mate and see if they can work on a car together to make quite the animal!

I hope we will get back a couple of old members as we are doing a different class, plus I will try and find some fresh blood. 

Be good to see a few top drivers teaming with lower drivers, I'm sure working together it could really boost some results.


----------



## John74

Information for Season 10 Retro BTCC

C500 pi limit
250bhp max power
Forza wings front
Forza wings rear ( except the Merc 190 )
Full roll cage must be used
Racing tyres must be used
Front engined cars only
FWD or RWD
4WD must be converted to RWD
No minimum weight
Any aspiration
Engine swaps permitted
Race distance 20 miles + distance to finish lap ( used to be 25miles )

Cars

Abarth
1980 Fiat 131

Acura
2001 Integra Type -R

Alfa Romeo
1965 Ciuia Sprint GTA Stradale
1986 GTV-6
1990 SZ Sprint Zagato

BMW
1973 2002 Turbo
1991 M3

Ford
1966 Lotus Cortina
1977 Escort RS1800
1987 Sierra Cosworth RS500 
1992 Escort RS Cosworth ( RWD )

Honda
1984 Civic CRX Mugen
1994 Prelude Si
1997 Civic Type-R

Lotus
1971 Elan Sprint

Mazda
1973 RX-3
1985 RX-7 GSL -SE
1994 MX-5 Miata

Mercedes-Benz
1990 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II

Mini
1965 Cooper S

Mitsubishi
1995 Eclipse GSX ( RWD )

Nissan
1969 Fairlady Z 432
1970 Datson 510
1971 Skyline 2000 GT-R
1993 240sx SE

Toyota
1974 Celica GT
1985 Trueno GT Apex

Volkswagen
1981 Scirocco S
1984 Rabbit GTi
1992 Golf GTi
1995 Corrado VR6

Plenty of choice


----------



## John74

Sod it I'm calling it already , I'm going to be in the Mazda RX-3 next season. Not the fastest car I have tested but I just really like the look of it. Retro cool 😎


----------



## VXR.Tom

John74 said:


> Sod it I'm calling it already , I'm going to be in the Mazda RX-3 next season. Not the fastest car I have tested but I just really like the look of it. Retro cool


Aww I loved that car!


----------



## John74

Team mate needed 😋


----------



## Tom_the_great

Good choice john ! You are right it looks ace can't wait to see paint job ...


----------



## admg1

I quite like it as well. 
I'm going to test out a few in the week and see what I like


----------



## Tom_the_great

Adam john partnership ?? Maybe even a damp three way


----------



## John74

Working on the calendar


----------



## AndyVee

Hmm the mini cooper is fun but even maxed with a supercharger i,'m still 2 seconds a lap slower then pugsy at Catalina....


----------



## John74

I have a fairly good basic build for the mini 😉

My pre season testing paint




























Colours looks better in game lol


----------



## stevobeavo

I think I'm going to do a John a call the mini.

Andy if you want we can team up. My mini tunes currently running low 1:21s at catalunya

If we have a third member we can be team Italian job lol


----------



## Bertrum

Pugsy is calling the CRX. There I've made me decision. No backsies.


----------



## Tom_the_great

News just in!

It appears three amigos racing have announced the car for next season live from the pit garage is our very on penny pitstop,

"Good afternoon folks I'm here with rookie driver skillz tom, how does it feel to be joining last season wining outfit ? And please tell all the fans what will you be racing next season!

Hi penny first of all a big shout out to the sponsers and everyone getting me here this season! It's been quick turn around from last season and everything is currently 100mph with no sign of slowing down... I am very happy to be part of the amigos racing outfit. Now for the good stuff I am pleased to announce next seasons car will be the .... BMW E30 M3 !!! The car is currently under development and the paint work has started, it's not a quick job so you will have to wait until the official photo shoot to see the hard work ! Have a good day and keep racing !

There you have it folks ... Back to you in the studio..."


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores for the final time this season!





Congratulations John, roll on the retro touring cars!


----------



## IntrAphasE

Thanks Tom and well do I John will and dean


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> News just in!
> 
> It appears three amigos racing have announced the car for next season live from the pit garage is our very on penny pitstop,
> 
> "Good afternoon folks I'm here with rookie driver skillz tom, how does it feel to be joining last season wining outfit ? And please tell all the fans what will you be racing next season!
> 
> Hi penny first of all a big shout out to the sponsers and everyone getting me here this season! It's been quick turn around from last season and everything is currently 100mph with no sign of slowing down... I am very happy to be part of the amigos racing outfit. Now for the good stuff I am pleased to announce next seasons car will be the .... BMW E30 M3 !!! The car is currently under development and the paint work has started, it's not a quick job so you will have to wait until the official photo shoot to see the hard work ! Have a good day and keep racing !
> 
> There you have it folks ... Back to you in the studio..."


Seen some of the times you have been setting with the M3 , struggling to match them with the RX-3 . Good choice of car .


----------



## -Jamie-

Ill hope to join for a few of the Classic races depending on work again, Need to get something built i guess.


----------



## John74

I have shared a Mazda RX-3 build , I think one or two others may have shared builds you could try to give you a starting point.


----------



## stevobeavo

Retro touring car update.

I am please to announce that team Italian job has signed up Matty and andyvee. Mattys been quick out the box in testing and with Andy due to start testing soon we're sure he Will be moving up the timing screens. 

Matty and Andy will be the number 1 & 2 drivers for this season and as I have done for the last 2 seasons, I shall be making the odd appearance on track but will be behind the scenes working on chassis and engine development.

The car in question is of course the 1965 mini cooper s.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Another strong team, looking forward to seeing Andy back on the grid after a season off enjoying family life and recuperating.


----------



## IntrAphasE

*COMMUNICATION INBOUND *
*.....
....
...
..
.*

So its that time when i make my announcement of my team mate and car so

*DRUM ROLL
*
I will be Re-teaming yes re-teaming up with my regular team mate in AOT Tankybaby and we shall be driving the* Mazda*........1985 RX-7 GSL -SE
Quick and Retro
*.
..
...
....
.....*
*COMMUNICATION ENDS *


----------



## VXR.Tom

Tanks back then?


----------



## IntrAphasE

Back, refreshed,recharged and ready to go


----------



## John74

Good good


----------



## Tom_the_great

Does he know we have a language filter ... Pg13 only ...


----------



## John74

Dates

May 10th , Testing random tracks
May 17th , Testing random tracks

Round 1 , May 24th - Yas Marina North Alt ( North Corkscrew ) 1.43 miles 14 laps x3

Round 2 , May 31st - Road America Full Circuit 4.05 miles 5 laps x3

Round 3 , June 7th - Road Atlanta Club Circuit 1.77 miles 12 laps x3

Round 4 , June 14th - Bernese Alps Stadtplatz 3.08 miles 7 laps x3

Round 5 , June 21st - Nurburgring GP Circuit 3.20 miles 7 laps x3

Round 6 , June 28th - Laguna Seca 2.24 miles 9 laps x3

Round 7 , July 5th - Mount Panorama ( Bathurst ) 3.86 miles 6 laps x3

Round 8 , July 12th - Catalunya National Circuit 1.85 miles 11 laps x3

Round 9 , July 19th - Spa Francorchamps 4.35 miles 5 laps x3

Round 10 , July 26th - Prague Full Reverse 3.51 miles 6 laps x3

Round 11 , August 2nd - Sebring Short Circuit 2.13 miles 10 laps x3

Round 12 , August 9th - LeMans Bugatti Circuit 2.60 miles 15 laps x3

Round 13 , August 16th - Long Beach East Route 1.34 miles 15 laps x3

Round 14 , August 23rd - Indianapolis GP Circuit 2.6 miles 8 laps x3

Round 15 , August 30th - Silverstone International Circuit 2.25 miles 9 laps x3

Best 10 rounds out of 15 to count.


----------



## Bertrum

Looks good John. Thankfully I'll miss Long Beach. Hate that track with a passion.


----------



## John74

Some interesting testing tonight


----------



## VXR.Tom

Season 10 Retro BTCC is underway!

Round one:





Remember you need to have tunes up to 40 PI below your finishing PI last week. So Wil down to 550 and Dan and Adam down to 540.


----------



## wildwash

Don't you mean 450 and 440?


----------



## VXR.Tom

Maybe


----------



## John74

I have some catching up to do


----------



## VXR.Tom

Sorry guys laptop is broken again so no scores as yet. 

Pi drops for this week;

Wil - 480
Dan - 480
Adam - 480
Tank - 480
Andy - 490


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores at long last! Hopefully my computer issues are over!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Remember guys you need pi drops for 40 below your starting pi. Could we see some people reach 440 this week?


----------



## John74

I will be 500pi every race 😉


----------



## IntrAphasE

Doubt it John


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores after round 4:


----------



## John74

I will just leave this here






September 15th launch 
In 1080p/60fps
26 world famous environments ( including Brands Hatch )
450+ Forzavista cars
Night and rain racing 
Destructible tyre track markers

And hopefully lots more yet.


----------



## stevobeavo

The game forza 5 should have been lol. Its a shame the weathers not dynamic though.


----------



## John74

Go Andy


----------



## admg1

Congrats again Andy :thumb:

It's lucky Andy got a clean lap otherwise Dan would of got the fastest lap with a 5.03 :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

Well done Andy, great job.


----------



## AndyVee

don't worry folks, normal service will resume next week :thumb:


----------



## John74

Confirmed tracks and cars in Forza 6 so far ( bottom of page )

http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/fm6_e3_features


----------



## VXR.Tom

No racing tonight. Lots of people missing!


----------



## AndyVee

i dont know i win one race and everybody ****s themselves 😊hope your all enjoying the motorsport where ever you are.

i wont be around next week, off to see me ma, so will catch you in a fortnight.


----------



## John74

You have them running scared , no one was willing to race you last night.


----------



## John74

Don't forget it will be Laguna Seca this weekend as we had to postpone last Sunday.


----------



## stevobeavo

I'll be racing this weekend. Thought it was the nring gp so down a faster tune......fail  guess I'll see what can be done for Bathurst lol.


----------



## AndyVee

beavo, your tune for nuremburg was ace to be honest ☺


----------



## stevobeavo

AndyVee said:


> beavo, your tune for nuremburg was ace to be honest ☺


Cheers Andy. The new one with a perfect lap is over a second quicker lol. Can run in the 2:16s.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Right now that I have a new laptop I've managed to do the scores, there is also a new PI section to help avoid any confusion:

Round 5:



Round 6:



Championship Standings:



PI:



Thanks - Also Andy I need your race number again, lost it during transition from one laptop to another.


----------



## AndyVee

[

Thanks - Also Andy I need your race number again, lost it during transition from one laptop to another.[/QUOTE]

23


----------



## AndyVee

and 8th overall, i need to find a cheat car for next season :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

Do you guys ever put any videos of the races up? Be interesting to see


----------



## John74

I make the odd video when I get time which sadly is not as often as I would like.

John74 is my gaming YouTube channel if you do a search.


----------



## tmitch45

Nice video. How does this compare to project cars?


----------



## John74

I would say Forza is far easier to just pick up and play , project cars was designed by PC gamers who want to have every control setting adjustable and as a result you have to spend a stupid amount of time playing around with everything before you can get to a stage where you feel good enough to race.


----------



## tmitch45

I'm racing PCAR's on PS4 and I would agree that especially with the bugs its taken a while to set wheels up and get things (almost) working as they should. I race with a trusted group of mates and we have some pretty close racing. He's an example of last Fridays race night. Its a long video but feel free to have a flick through it.






We haven't really got into tuning yet but have found the touring cars, clio cup cars, and Ginetta G40's to be great easier to control cars to race online in groups. The road cars aren't as good as they have road tyres and little downforce. The GT3 and LMP's cars are great in single player but when racing others online are hard to race close.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores on the doors;


----------



## IntrAphasE

Thanks Tom


----------



## VXR.Tom

No worries ️


----------



## stevobeavo

Cheers tom


----------



## VXR.Tom

Dean you're 490


----------



## John74

Good racing last night despite low numbers , spa next which after the test race last night could be a cracker .


----------



## John74

Tonight's racing postponed until next Sunday due to Xbox live being an ass


----------



## John74

BTCC and WTCC cars coming in Forza 6 😁

http://www.forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/fm6_forza_garage_week_5


----------



## VXR.Tom

Hopefully there is ballast as well otherwise they won't be any good to us!


----------



## VXR.Tom

Sorry guys! With me not racing Catalunya I completely forgot about it...


----------



## John74

Good fun racing last night , shame the numbers are dropping low again.

Prague next week which was far more fun on the test race than some feared.


----------



## VXR.Tom

Really enjoyed the racing last night. Race 3 was a little lonely initially at 460 and starting at the back but enjoyed keeping matty behind me in the later stages.


----------



## Matty03g

Gonna be one of my dropped scores last night but sometimes the best races are the ones at the back  next week should be just as good


----------



## DAN019780

Was a good few races last night , its turning out to be a close season


----------



## John74

Stupidly close apart from me way in the back lol


----------



## VXR.Tom

Scores


----------



## John74

Top 3 for the round separated by 1 point , crazy close


----------



## John74

http://www.forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/fm6_gamescom_2015


----------



## John74

Good racing last night with a different winner each race , everyone complains about Prague but it does make some unpredictable races.


----------



## VXR.Tom




----------



## John74

Super close on the scores , just 2 points between the top four over the round.


----------



## VXR.Tom

The dropped scores are really going to pull people together.


----------



## John74

Some stupidly close racing again tonight , classic BTCC .


----------



## VXR.Tom

1st dropped score tonight


----------



## wildwash

Drop scores are great! It's going to really close in now!


----------



## VXR.Tom

If people stopped distracting me with NASCAR and Desperados I might actually get them done


----------



## John74

Any excuse


----------



## VXR.Tom




----------



## IntrAphasE

Oh God it's close


----------



## John74

Grids are getting small again , really need more racers to make it worth carrying on beyond one season in Forza 6 .


----------



## VXR.Tom




----------



## John74

Don't forget it's the final round of the championship this Sunday


----------



## VXR.Tom

Live scoring will be in place tonight, final race of the season and Forza 5...


----------



## VXR.Tom

Season 10 is now over! Congratulations WilDtub!





See you all on Forza 6!


----------



## John74

Great season of racing , well done to Wil for the championship win and thank you to everyone for making the racing so enjoyable.


----------



## Bluimp

This happening for Forza 6, cos im down


----------



## VXR.Tom

Bluimp said:


> This happening for Forza 6, cos im down


Yes mate. Every Sunday


----------



## John74

Forza 6 BTCC 

15 rounds with your best 10 rounds to count

Round 1 , 18th October - Brands Hatch Grand Prix Circuit 2.43 miles 13 laps x3

Round 2 , 25th October - Monza Short Circuit 1.51 miles 20 laps x3

Round 3 , 1st November - LeMans Bugatti Circuit 2.6 miles 12 laps x3

Round 4 , 8th November - Nurburgring GP Circuit 3.2 miles 10 laps x3

Round 5 , 15th November - Hockenheimring Short Circuit 1.64 miles 19 laps x3

Round 6 , 22nd November - Road Atlanta Full Circuit 2.54 miles 12 laps x3

Round 7 , 29th November - Lime Rock Park Full Circuit ALT 1.5 miles 20 laps x3

Round 8 , 6th December - Daytona International Speedway Short Circuit 2.94 miles 11 laps x3

Round 9 , 13th December - Circuit of the Americas Grand Prix Circuit 3.42 miles 9 laps x3

Christmas Break , eat drink and be jolly

Round 10 , 3rd January - Watkins Glen Short Circuit ALT 2.48 mile 13 laps x3

Round 11 , 10th January - Sonoma Raceway Grand Prix Circuit 2.22 miles 14 laps x3

Round 12 , 17th January - Indianapolis Grand Prix Circuit 2.44 miles 13 laps x3

Round 13 , 24th January - Rio De Janeiro Coast Loop Reverse 1.32 miles 23 laps x3

Round 14 , 31st January - Spa Francorchamps Full Circuit 4.35 miles 7 laps x3

Round 15 , 7th Febuary - Silverstone National Circuit 1.64miles 19laps x3


----------



## VXR.Tom

I don't see any weather conditions


----------



## IntrAphasE

John's being evil


----------



## John74

👿 lol


----------



## -Jamie-

I'll need to get back on to this, Not really touched Forza since Pcars came out and i treated myself to a TX458 wheel for that. Currently downloading FM6 but doubt it will be ready for tonight.


Is there a thread or rules for the cars etc or are you just using the BTCC/WTCC that FM6 has?


----------



## John74

Main information on post 1 page 1 of this thread.

You can find most of us on the group page for all the latest goings on.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1632332070343404/


----------



## -Jamie-

Cool, Ill join that group and try get a bit more active again


----------



## shycho

Xbox one being delivered this week so will try and get involved at the start of next year, as think i'll only have Forza 5 until Christmas.


----------



## John74

Just to tease you about what you're missing out on until then


----------



## shycho

That does look pretty awesome!


----------



## John74

Good fun racing and good banter


----------



## muzzer

Slightly off topic but i got an xbox one for christmas with Forza 5 so you will probably see me popping up now and then asking silly questions.


----------



## AndyVee

No such thing as a silly question ☺


----------



## shycho

Final got round to playing Forza 6, what do I need to do to join you guys playing on a Sunday night?


----------



## John74

Page 1 post 1 updated for season 13 BTCC A class , more to follow 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## VXR.Tom

Only one team per manufacturer: Currently used ; Alfa Romeo, Ford, Mitsubishi, Mazda, Fiat. 

Max 550pi
Max power 250bhp
min weight 1800Lbs
Forza wings front and rear
Race tyres must be used
Full roll cage must be used
Front engine
Race style paint encouraged (own work or storefront) no tinted windows
Career Race numbers
1. Reserved for previous seasons drivers champion
3. Skillz
5. Chevron
11. WilDtub 
14. Pugsy
15. Admg1
17. TomTom 
22. Intraphase
23. AndyVee
25. Matty03g
68. Stevo
69. DeanR32
74. John74 
78. Dan019780
Information for Forza 6 Retro BTCC Season
Rounds are Triple race format, 2 laps qualifying for race 1 grid order - race 1 fastest laps for race 2 grid - race 2 finishing order reversed for race 3 grid.
Start procedure 
All race distances will be + 1 lap for a formation lap to set correct grid order. Leave grid in start order and drive correct way around the track at no more than 100mph leaving a reasonable gap to the car in front. Race start time (big race timer clock top right corner of the screen) will be called out once all cars are lined up on the grid.
Anyone found jumping the start must serve a penalty at the following round for race 1. 
Guidelines
Racers can only use one make/model of car for the whole season i.e. no swapping and changing depending on track. No swapping of drivetrains during the season i.e. RWD to AWD. Top 5 from each season cannot pick the same make of car for the following two seasons.
Traction control will be OFF.
Automatic or manual shifting only, no using the clutch.
All other driver aids are your choice.
Driving standards will be watched and finishing order will be adjusted if anyone gains positions by knocking cars off the track. Take it easy on the opening lap or two and hopefully we can keep the racing clean.
It helps talking to the other drivers as you race. This does not give you the right to claim the corner but helps to let the other person know where you are. Try to give each other racing room, it takes two people to make a good passing move.
No last-minute swerves to cut someone off.
Driver points are scored at each race then added together to give a round score, best 10 scoring rounds to count to drivers’ championship.
Teams points are both drivers’ points from each round added together, best 10 rounds to count to team’s championship.
LeftCentreRightRemove
Points System

Races 1, 2 & 3 – 8th January 2017
ENVIRONMENT - Road Atlanta
LAYOUT - Full
LAP LENGTH – 2.54 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 10 laps + 1

Races 4, 5 & 6 – 15th January 2017
ENVIRONMENT - Sebring
LAYOUT – Full **
LAP LENGTH - 3.70 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 7 laps + 1

Races 7, 8 & 9 – 22nd January 2017
ENVIRONMENT - Rio
LAYOUT - Coast
LAP LENGTH - 1.32 Miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 19 laps + 1

Races 10, 11 & 12 – 29th January 2017
ENVIRONMENT – Watkins Glen
LAYOUT - Full Alternate
LAP LENGTH - 3.36 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS - 8 laps + 1

Races 13, 14 & 15 – 5th February 2017
ENVIRONMENT – Brands Hatch
LAYOUT - GP **
LAP LENGTH – 2.43 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 11 laps + 1

Races 16, 17 & 18 – 12th February 2017
ENVIRONMENT – Bernese Alps
LAYOUT - Club
LAP LENGTH – 2.52 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 10 laps + 1

Races 19, 20 & 21 – 19th February 2017
ENVIRONMENT - COTA
LAYOUT - West
LAP LENGTH - 2.30 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 11 laps + 1

Races 22, 23 & 24 – 26th February 2017
ENVIRONMENT - Catalunya
LAYOUT - GP
LAP LENGTH – 2.89 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 9 laps + 1

Races 25, 26 & 27 – 5th March 2017
ENVIRONMENT - Hockenheim
LAYOUT - Short
LAP LENGTH –1.64 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS - 16 laps + 1

Races 28, 29 & 30 – 12th March 2017
ENVIRONMENT – Yas Marina
LAYOUT – Corkscrew **
LAP LENGTH –2.95 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 9 laps + 1

Races 31, 32 & 33 – 19th March 2017
ENVIRONMENT - Bathurst
LAYOUT - Full
LAP LENGTH – 3.86 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 7 laps + 1

Races 34, 35 & 36- 26th March 2017
ENVIRONMENT - Silverstone
LAYOUT – Full **
LAP LENGTH – 3.19 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 8 laps + 1

Races 37, 38 & 39 – 2nd April 2017
ENVIRONMENT – Long Beach
LAYOUT - Full
LAP LENGTH -1.97 miles 
NUMBER OF LAPS – 13 laps + 1

Races 40, 41 & 42 – 9th April 2017
ENVIRONMENT – Le Mans
LAYOUT – Bugatti **
LAP LENGTH – 2.60 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 10 laps + 1

Races 43, 44 & 45 – 16th April 2017
ENVIRONMENT – Laguna Seca
LAYOUT - Full
LAP LENGTH – 2.24 miles
NUMBER OF LAPS – 12 laps + 1


----------



## Jason123

Are you still doing this? I this Forza 5 or 7?


----------



## John74

This still takes place every sunday at 8pm on Forza 7, we now use a Facebook group to post all the latest information and stream the races live. Interested in joining then please take a look.

Facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1632332070343404/

Stream
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1632332070343404/permalink/2573969452846323/


----------

